# Feierabendrunde Bensheim / Odenwald



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2007)

Servus,

werde heute eine runde von Bensheim / Fehlheim in den Odenwald fahren: geplantes Ziel Felsenmeer und Melibokus. Wir können uns bei mir in Fehlheim oder auch z.B. am Fürstenlager / Schönberger Sportplatz treffen. Fahre aber auch gerne andere Alternativen, ist halt meine Hausstrecke. Sollte aber schon den einen oder anderen netten Weg nach unten haben...

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit... Abfahrt so gegen 18:00 / 18:30 Uhr. Können wir noch genau ausmachen...

Und los gehts

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juni 2007)

Sorry ! Würde gerne ! Muss aber passen, morgen leider auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2007)

Tja und dann hätte ich doch kurzfristig Zeit gehabt 

Da wurde es halt wieder eine falche 3 Länder Tour, Hessen, BaWü und RP


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2007)

Hi,

war wieder eine schöne Runde. Na, es klappt bestimmt demnächst mal. Sind ein paar Regenrinnen in die Strecke gekommen, aber nicht zu schlimm. Hätte eventuell am Dienstag wieder vor ne Runde zu drehen, aber es sieht nach Regen aus, wird bestimmt aber besser als gemeldet...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juli 2007)

Servus,

jemand Lust heute so ab 18:00 ein wenig in die Pedale zu treten? Treffpunkt bei mir oder sonstwo. 2 Stunden nette Fahrt Felsenmmer / Melibokus...

Falls es doch nicht noch regnet...

Na dann schauen wir mal ob heute klappt...

Könnt mir gerne eine Tel.Nr. zusenden per PM... Bin bis ca. 17:00 Uhr im Geschäft am PC.

Gruß

doc


----------



## Dr.Looping (17. August 2007)

LarsLipp,

servus, wie fit bist du denn? Mein trainingstand ist absolut miserabel. Dazu kommt das ich fett bin abhnemen muss eben erst mit dem einjährigen rauchen aufgehört habe und dringend wieder kondition tanken muss.

Kirchberg könnte schon ein disaster werden


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2007)

Hi Freaky4608,

also wenn Kirchberg ein disaster wird, dann ist nix mit der Feierabendrunde.  Also d.h. da musst du erstmal aleine Trainieren. Wir fahren immer Felsenmeer und Melibokus. Na dann mal los, ich fahr das ganze Jahr. Wenn du zumindest eines der Zeiel erreichst, dann "ziehen" wir dich schon noch zum nächsten, aber wir machen so 700 Höhenmeter und ca 26 km. Die Kilomter würdest du bestimmt auch schaffen... Das ganze wird in 1:45 Fahrzeit absolviert. 

Na du kannst ja mal im Fürstenlager erstmal richtung Felsenmeer fahren und dann mal berichten, wie weit du kommst...

Ansonsten: Training, Training und nochmal Training

Bin ab dem letzten Oktober Wochenende wieder vom Urlaub zurück, bis dahin bist du bestimmt fitt und es gibt dann die Wochenendtouren...

Bin gestern mal noch ein wenig weiter gefahren von der Hausrunde: Nach der Zwingenberger Rinne nochmal zum Alsbacher Schloss und da einen Trail runter. Da waren einige Trails mit querliegenden Stämmen versehen.

Vieleicht schaffen wir das am Dienstag noch? Wahrscheinlich nicht, da wir noch den P mit dabei haben (hey liest du mit?) Vieleicht machen wir dann nur den Meli und dann Asbacher Schloss? Allerdings gehts da Teilweise recht Steil bergab...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2007)

Hi ! 

Bin vom Tegernsee zurück und ich muss sagen goil wars ! 
Auch wenn man Sonntags nicht unbedingt auf die Nereut sollte   Wanderslalom ohne Ende aber scheee wars dennoch, gab uch kein Stress mit den Wanderern !

Dafür hab ich jetzt ein Gabel Problem das ich demnächst mal lösen sollte, sie verliert etwas Öl am rechten Gabelschaft. 

  In 2 Tagen 110km und 2800hm 

Dienstag 18 Uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. August 2007)

Hi,

so zu 50% wird es klappen. Ich gebe dann nochmal Bescheid. Pack das Radl halt mal ein, vieleicht kann ich heute noch zu oder absagen...


Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. August 2007)

Ich habs von gestern noch nicht mal aus geladen  

Und was machen die Fotos ?


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2007)

Sorry ! Ich muss absagen für heute  

Donnerstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. August 2007)

Hoffe Ihr seit gefahren und wurdet nicht naß !  

Donnerstag wieder ?


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2007)

Hi,

mal sehen, obs Wetter so wird wie derzeit angekündigt: Ein wenig Sonnenschein zum Abend...

Ich bin heute auf jedenn Fall unterwegs: Gestern hatte mein Vater Geburtstag und ich hab da VIEL GUTES GEGESSEN. Das muss jetzt wieder weg.

Wie gehabt, Trefpunkt bei mir, abfart zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 Uhr. Wer will kommt vorbei, wer nicht weis wo es ist, der fragt per  PM...

So lange es noch hell ist wird die Tour gefahren...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2007)

Ja es könnte etwas Regen geben lt. Bensheimer Wettersdation !

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2007)

...nee, das Wetter hält, bestimmt. Bei Windfinder ist nix gemeldet und hier scheint die Sonne... 

Mal sehen, obs heute noch den kleinen Umweg übers Alsbacher Schloss gibt...

Eventuell wollte sich noch ein Kumpel melden, aber bei dem bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Dann gibts aber was zu sehen...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2007)

Schee wars   ! Auch trotz Deienes Platten


----------



## LarsLipp (1. September 2007)

Hi,

das war dann wohl die letzte Feierabendrunde. Es wird ja immer früher dunkel und ich bin die nächste Woche unterwegs. Und dann kommt der Urlaub.

Dann kann ich mich ja vieleicht mal ner anderen Runde anschließen. Schriesheim interessiert mich ja schon.

Ansonsten gibt es halt die Wochenendrunde...

Nicht das es wieder zu ruhig wird im Odenwald. Ich fahr das ganze Jahr durch, ausser wenn zu viel Schnee liegt, aber dann sollten wir mal eine Downhillschlittenrunde in Neunkirchen angehen. Aber dann schön Ersatzmaterial mitbringen...

Grüße 
LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. September 2007)

Jep ! 

Unter der Woche wird es bei mir jetzt auch wieder etwas später bis ich losfahren könnte und somit einfach zu spät um sich mit anderen zu treffen. Ich werd jetzt wieder verstärkt direkt von zuhause losfahen und km statt hm schrubben.

z.G. gibts noch die Wochenenden für grosse Touren !


----------



## luckyman (24. Oktober 2007)

schaut mal unter http://www.melibokus-biker.de könnte interessant sein für euch


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ja was ist denn da Interessant? 

Na mit der Feierabendrunde ist es wohl nun vorbei. Vor allem, nach der Zeitumstellung. Ich bin wieder Erholt und Gesund zurück aus Bali. Na Aus der Feierabendrunde wid wohl eine Wochenendrunde. ab nchsten Donnerstag ist wieder Sportpark angesagt und Wochendends wird geradelt. Ersta Ausfahrt ist schon rum, leider mit nem Kettenriss vom Gizzmo.

Na ich muss also erstmal noch ein zweimal Radeln, bis die Beine wieder Fitt sind, dann geht es wieder Los...

Viele Grüße an Alle und wir Touren dann mal wieder... 

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (12. November 2007)

Servus Jungs,

hiermit mal ein offizielles Hallo an die Südhessen.

Was soll das heissen, ihr wollt wegen der Dunkelheit abends nicht mehr fahren? 
Da gibt es doch im Tech-Forum nette Vorschläge für Lampen  

Sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr mal in Richtung Meli oder Bohrturm fahrt (oder Schannenbach oder...), würde mich gerne einklinken... 
die Strecke pack ich... aber noch nicht in 1:45  
können ja mal schauen, ob das Tempo passt.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2007)

HI wawa68 und alle anderen,

ich bin eigentlich immer am Wochenende unterwegs. Allerdings kommt im Moment immer was dazwischen. Holzholen, nem Kumpel renovieren helfen, so dass ich nicht so genau planen kann. Das mit dem Nachtfahren ist ja an sich keine schlechte Idee, will aber kein Geld für ne Lampe investieren. Selber basteln wäre ja schon ne Idee, aber da hab ich keine Zeit. Ich bin dann eher im Sportpark anzutreffen. Es gibt ja noch mehr Muskeln, als die Schenkel, die trainiert werden müssen.

Wir waren auch am Sonntag unterwegs und war trotz regen  ne schöne Tour, auch wennns runterzus etwas kühl wurde, da ich meine 2te jacke verliehen hatte. Mal schauen, wie weit wir am Samstag mit dem renoviern kommen. Wo wohnst du denn? Ich starte immer ab Fehlheim, der Hochstädter trifft dann unter dem Fürstenlager zu uns / mir.

Na die 1:45 haben wir letzte Woche nicht gehalten, die haben wir fast Bergauf gebraucht also da ist noch ne Menge spielraum. Bergab fährst du auch ganz gerne???

Na da schauen wir mal, dass es vor dem Schnee noch klappt!!! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (13. November 2007)

Bergab fahr ich am liebsten  
Allerdings machen mir grade die Blätter zu schaffen, meine Lieblingsabfahrt, bei Schannenbach, absolviere ich zur Zeit nur noch schiebend...

Sportpark? Respekt, da schlägt bei mir das Motivationstief voll zu. Geh noch einmal die Woche klettern aber momentan zieht es mich irgendwie raus...

Ich wohne direkt Bensheim Mitte, beim Weingut Mohr. 
Schick Dir mal meine Handynummer, dann können wir ja die Details absprechen.

Bis denne


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2007)

Hi,

das kingt gut! Schannenbach bin ich noch nicht gefahren! (Ich schäme mich dafür). Und klettern war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Also da bin ich auch mal mit am Start! Klingt doch sehr gut. Jetzt brache ich nur nch ein wenig Zeit und los gehts Aber klettern könnte man ja auch mal in die Abendstunden verlegen. 

Aber was ist denn mit deinen Blättern? Bergab ist das doch egal...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (13. November 2007)

Is ne echt schöne Runde, kann ich ja mal zeigen.
Ein Stück ist halt mit richtigen Steinen und zusammen mit feuchten Blättern fühlt es sich an wie auf Schmierseife... trau mich dann einfach nicht.

Können uns ja mal die neue Halle ansehen, wenn das Wetter mal so richtig mies wird 

CU
Sven


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. November 2007)

Tach Zusammen,

wollte mal nachhören, wie`s bei euch heute mittag ausschaut? Kleine Runde Krehberg oder Melibkus oder, oder.....

Meldet euch falls Ihr lustig seit!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2007)

Hi Mr. Nice,

na hier tut sich ja wieder richtig was. Ich muss wie gehabt morgen bei nem Kumpel renovieren und es wird eventuell am Sonntag aufs Rad in den vordern Odenwald gehen. Kan aber wahrscheinlich erst am Samstag Abend hier reinposten. Na so langsam kommt die Bensemer Bikeszene ja in Schwung... Sind aber alle aus dem umliegenden Umland herzlichst eingeladen...

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (17. November 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich fürchte, ich hab mir einen kleinen Defekt eingefangen, Freilauf ist hinüber und die hintere Achse klingt auch nicht wirklich gut aber ich würde echt gerne morgen (Sonntag) eine kleine Runde drehen... wie sieht es aus?

Gruß
wawa

Edit: mach ich doch gleich mal einen Vorschlag, Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr, Schönberger Sportplatz?


----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2007)

Hi,

ich bin mit am Start. Mal sehen ob noch jemand Bock hat. 

Gruß


LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (18. November 2007)

Hi an alle,

war ne schöne Runde. Sind zu zweit Ohly Turm und Melibokus gefahren. War sehr interresant....

Gruß und bald gehts wieder los: nächste Runde dann Schannenbachtrail...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (19. November 2007)

Noch 193 km schrubben und dann bin ich wieder mit von der Partie !

Aber das gesetzte Ziel versuche ich auf alle fälle noch zu erreichen !


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. November 2007)

Schade, da haben wir uns gestern knapp verpasst. Beim nächsten mal dann wieder....  

Wie schaut moment. eigentl. die Abfahrt vom Ohlyturm richtung Meli aus?? Fahrbar oder seeeehr schlammig??

War Freitag Mittag oben auf dem Krehberg und kann die Runde nicht mehr empfehlen!! Ab ca. 300 hm liegt richtig Schnee!! 

Fahrst ihr eigentl. auch unter der Woche abends?? 

@mr. chaussee:  Was heisst noch 193 km schrubben???

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. November 2007)

Ich schnapp mir mein HT und drehe im Ried noch 193km wenn machbar, dann hab ich mein Jahresziel von 5000km zum ersten mal überhaupt erreicht


----------



## wawa68 (19. November 2007)

5000km :O
Respekt!

Abfahrt Ohlyturm zum Meli war rutschig aber noch fahrbar. LarsLipp hatte zumindest keine ernsten Probleme... 
ich hab mir die Blätter mal ganz aus der Nähe angesehen


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. November 2007)

@mr. chaussee: Dann fahr halt mal am We. ne größere Runde.... "duckundweg" damit du wieder in den Waaaald konmmst   

@wawa68

Danke für die Info!! Werd`s mir die Tage mal anschauen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. November 2007)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @mr. chaussee: Dann fahr halt mal am We. ne größere Runde.... "duckundweg" damit du wieder in den Waaaald konmmst
> 
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Werd´s versuchen, nur hab ich nebenbei noch angefangen mein Wohnzimmer zu renovieren   daher könnte es eng werden. Mit dem HT dreh ich Runden von 60-110km pro Tour, also noch 3 schöne Tage am Wochenende ohne tapezieren und ich sollte es hinbekommen.

Wäre ja auch gerne die Nicolaus Tour mit Zena gefahren aber an dem Tag kann ich leider mal wieder garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2007)

Hi,

ja wieder richtig was los hier. Also der Weg vom Ohly Turm ist "Rutschbar". War teilweise schon etwas glatt auf dem Laub, wir haben aber festgestellt: es liegt am Material. Ich schaffe es hoffentlich vor der nächsten Fahrt mal neue Reifen (Kenda Nevgal) mit etwas mehr Profil aufzuziehen. Das Risiko dabei ist dann doch wieder schneller zu fahren...

Ich denke es wird jetzt wieder griffiger. Wir haben schon eine SChicht Laub abgerutscht und es sind nur noch 15...

Wochenende je nach Wetter Samstag oder Sonntag, werde wieder ne Renovierschicht einlegen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. November 2007)

Das es moment. glatt ist, musste ich am We. leider auch erfahren... aber zum Glück ist weder mir noch meinem Radel was passiert.

@LarsLipp:
Was meinst du mit "es liegt am Material"?? Was für einen Reifen hast du den moment. drauf?

@mr. chaussee:
Bei mir wird`s wahrs. leider auch nicht`s mit Zena`s Runde!! Nächstes Jahr dann wieder....

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (21. November 2007)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @LarsLipp:
> Was meinst du mit "es liegt am Material"?? Was für einen Reifen hast du den moment. drauf?


 
damit meinte er, dass sein Hinterreifen fast blank ist...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2007)

Hi,

ja ich habe fast kein Profil mehr eh ich meine mein Reifen. Na das st sich aber scnell beheben die neuen liegen ja schon bereit Und haben noch mächtig Profil... Dannibts es a der Stelle aber keine Ausrede mehr .

Ich werd wohl am Samstag & Sonntag ein wenig radeln 

Hat noch jemand Lust??

Start am Samstag so nach 12:00, habe noch ein wenig im Garten zu tun. Stecke auch flexibel: entweder meine Hausstecke, deine oder sonstwo lang von Bensheim, Auerbach oder Zwingenberg aus...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (22. November 2007)

Servus, 

würde auch gerne am Samstag ne Runde drehen, wenn mein Radl fertig wird...
Uhrzeit passt auch.

Gruß
wawa


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. November 2007)

Samstag klingt gut!! Werde mal noch meinen Bikekumpel Julian fragen wie`s schaut... 

Bei der Streckenwahl bin ich ebenfalls flexibel allerd. sollte man diese davon abhängig machen, was das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen noch an Regen/Schnee parat hält!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2007)

Ich denk an Euch, wenn ich am tapezieren bin  

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter !


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2007)

Hi,

na dann n geht es wohl am Samstag wieder los. Wer macht einen Vorschlag zum Treffen? Wir sollten uns auf einen Treffpunkt einigen! Wann erfährst du denn, obs Radl fertig ist? Ich bin für nen Treffpunkt unter dem ersten Anstieg! Je nach Tour (Schannenbach kenne ich noch nicht und würde die gerne mal kennenlernen), sollten wir den Treffpunkt wählen: Ansonsten offen für alles, kann auch gerne über 2 Stunden gehen. Muss die Schnitzel, die es Abends beim Götzinger gibt ja abarbeiten....

Wetter sieht ja für den Samstag recht gut aus!  

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (22. November 2007)

Servus,

erfahre ich erst morgen 

Wenn wir nach Schannenbach fahren, sollten wir uns am Papier Euler treffen. 
Die Strecke sind so knappe 2 Stunden, hab aber noch eine kleine Variante, die sie ein bisschen aufbohrt...

Gruß
wawa


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. November 2007)

Sorry, aber von einer Tour nach Schannenbach kann ich moment. nur abraten!! War letzte Woche freitag oben und hatte wie schon geschrieben ab ca. 300 hm nur noch Schnee.... da`s diese Woche aber gut geregnet hat und es nicht mehr soo kalt gewesen ist wird`s da oben ordentl. Prappsel haben (zumal der Krehberg immer viel nasser ist als z.B. die Vorderseite des Melibokus...)

Von daher würde ich eher eine Tour z.B. WLW, Heiligenberg, Kuralp, Felsen-meer und Melibokus vorziehen. Altern. auch gerne Fürstenlager, Felsenmeer, Melibokus oder was ihr sonst noch kennt....

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wenn ihr von zwei Std. sprecht über wieviel km/hm unterhalten wir uns da?? Nur zur besseren Orientierung!!!


----------



## wawa68 (22. November 2007)

Hi Chris,

guter Punkt... LarsLipp, was meinst du? bin wie gesagt zu allen Schandtaten bereit 

km? keine Ahnung... so um die 20km mit 600hm?? 

Gruß
wawa


----------



## LarsLipp (23. November 2007)

Hi,

von Fehlheim aus direkt zum Fürstenlager und über Zwingenberg zurück ungefähr 28 km und 750hm.  Die Auffahrt übers Kirchberghäuschen ist aber auch recht nett. Die andere Alternative kenn ich ja nicht WLW ist wohl der Weinlagenweg? Heiligenberg? Wie weit / hm ist die Tour denn? Ich kann an die 750 hm auch gerne noch ein paar dranhängen!

Mir ist es egel, würde nur ganz gern die ein oder andere Abfahrt mitnehmen. Wird ja morgen wieder gutes WEtter geben und ich schaffs bestimmt noch die Reifen zu wechseln, sind wir halt wieder ein wenig langsamer unterwegs, macht ja nix...

Ich bin extrem flexibel: Treffpunkt am Mohr, Fürstenlager, Schönberger Sportplatz. Wo wohnt denn Mr. Nice? Uhrzeit ist wohl so OK?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. November 2007)

Mr. Nice kommt direkt aus Bensheim!! Daher hätte ich jetzt als Treffpunkt das Rathaus in Bensheim vorgeschlagen.

Von hier aus könnte man z.B. Brunnenweg, Wambolder Sand, Fürstenlager, Hochstädten (Mamoritwerk), Auerbacher Schloss, Alsbacher Schloss, Melibokus, Auerbacher Schloss, Rathaus fahren....  sollten so ca. ~ 25 km und 600/700 Hm sein

Gruss
chris

@wawa68: Was macht das Radel?? Fit für morgen??


----------



## LarsLipp (23. November 2007)

Hi, 
ist das denn ordentlich Traillastig? Eventuell können wir ja auch von Hochstädten richtung Melibokus und dann an der ersten Hütte vor dem Melibokus richtung Seeheim fahren. Von dort über die Kuralp zum Felsenmeer und dann weiter entschieden. Rathaus ist für mich wieder mit viel Strasse verbunden, da ich nicht am Heldenfriedhof vorbei komme. Geht aber schon in Ordnung.... Ansonsten radelt Ihr soviel auf der Strasse. Überlege mir halt noch für nen Saunatermin gleich mit dem Auto zu kommen und dann direkt in die Sauna zu gehen... Kann ich ja noch entscheiden, je nachdem wie kalt es ist.

Sollen wir 12:00 Uhr am Rathaus Bensheim klarmachen? Die ganaue Streckenführung besprechen wir dann Unterwegs. Na mal sehen, obs bis morgen abtrocknet... Wir können aber gerne so ne 3 Stunden Tour einplanen...Wenn wir dann wollen...

Na ich freu mich schon. 

12:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Rathaus? Für mich OK!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2007)

Jo ! Wie schon gesagt ! 

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter morgen auf Eurer Tour !


----------



## wawa68 (23. November 2007)

hi zusammen,

Radl wird nicht rechtzeitig fertig. Laufräder kommen erst morgen.
Bekomme es dann erst am Nachmittag gegen 13:00 Uhr, könnte also auch 14:00 Uhr werden... 
Dreh dann natürlich sofort eine Runde. 
Ist halt aber ein bisschen unsicher, 12 schaff ich ganz sicher nicht. Will jemand so spät noch fahren?

Fährt jemand am Sonntag?

Gruß
wawa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (23. November 2007)

Von mir aus können wir auch erst 14.00 Uhr Rathaus starten... bin da flexibel und wawa68 müsste seine Runde nicht alleine drehenl So it´s up to you Lars.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: War vorhin ne Runde Krehberg fahren und kann berichten, dass es dort ordentl. nass und neblig ist/war. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es nach dem heutigen Regen auch noch irgendwo trocken ist 

@LarsLipp: Was wäre für dich ein idealer Treffpunkt??

@wawa68: Aber 14.00 Uhr wäre save bei dir?!?!?


----------



## wawa68 (23. November 2007)

Servus chris,

14:00 ist safe, die Laufräder werden morgen da sein *hochheiligesIndianerehrenwort* 
Ich kann auch einen Rundruf starten, wenn es fertig ist, falls es schneller geht?

Greetz
wawa


----------



## LarsLipp (23. November 2007)

Hi,

na kein Problem für mich. Wir können uns dann auch am Mohr treffen. Entweder 14:00 Fix, oder du sagst bescheid, wenn es früher klappt. Meine Nr. hast du ja. Wird halt doch schon früh dunkel. Werde auch bei entsprechendem Wetter Sontag unterwegs sein!.

Na dann sag an, ich bin dabei... Dann reicht auch die Zeit zum Reifenwechseln...

Bis Morsche

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. November 2007)

Okay, 14.00 Uhr am Mohr passt!! Werde so wie`s moment. schaut noch zwei Jungs mitbringen.

Bis gleich.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (24. November 2007)

14:00 Uhr ist perfekt.
Dann bis nachher.

edit: Laufräder sind gekommen.... 

Gruß
wawa


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2007)

Hi,

Reifen sind gewechselt, vieleicht sollten wir zum vergleich wieder die selbe Tour fahren, na das sehen wir ja gleich. Die Reifen brummen aber ganz schön auf der Strasse...

Na dann bis gleich...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (24. November 2007)

Servus zusammen,

das hat richtig Spass gemacht, vielen Dank für das Warten, bis mein Bike fertig war.

Nächstes Wochenende wieder?

Gruß
wawa


----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2007)

Hi,

ja, war ne schöne Tour, man hab ich jetzt nen Hunger. Ich denke schon, das es nächste WOche wieder los geht. Eventuell ja auch morgen schon. Wobei: bis wir losfahren, bist du schon wieder zu Hause...

Mist, noch 2 Stunden bis zum Schnitzel...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. November 2007)

Ja, das hat schon Spass gemacht, Jungs   Gerne wieder wobei Julian und ich das nächste We. in Beeeeeerlin sein werden und am We. darauf wahrs. bei dieser Tour hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=308489 mitfahren. Von daher müssen wir mal schauen... allerd. könnt ihr euch natürl. auch noch für diese Nikolaustour bei Zena anmelden. Zwei Plätze sind bei Interesse sicherl. noch frei....

@LarsLipp
Julian wird morgen um 10 Uhr ne Runde Fürstenlager/Felsenmeer/Ohlyturm und Meli machen. Ich bin mir allerd. wg. der Uhrzeit noch nicht sicher. Werde mich aber morgen früh hier nochmal melden. Solltest du mit Ihm fahren wollen, kann ich dir auch ein pm mit seiner Handynr. schicken.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. November 2007)

Hi,

10:00 ist mir zu früh. 11:00 bis 12:00 wäre nicht schlecht. Schauen wir mal.  Die Strecke an sich wäre supie. Schauen wir mal. Treffpunkt dann gerne an der Bachgass zum Felsenmeer. Können ja noch was ausmachen.... 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2007)

Na das Wetter war ja am Samstag echt super für ne Tour ! Nur der Boden dürfte halt noch sehr maschig gewesen sein.

Hab an Euch gedacht beim tapezieren !


----------



## wawa68 (26. November 2007)

@micro: dann komm am Samstag mit oder hast du noch viele Wände?

@LarsLipp: bist du Sonntag die Tour nochmal gefahren? Sonst können wir ja am Samstag nochmal  

@Chris: viel Spass in Berlin. Dann seid ihr ja die nächsten WEs kräftig beschäftigt. Nikolaustour muß ich mich ausklinken, aber zwischen den Jahren hab ich wieder Zeit. 
Wie sieht es da bei euch aus?


----------



## Micro767 (27. November 2007)

Ich muss mal schauen wie weit ich die Woche komme, halt auch wieder mit einräumen usw. und ich muss mein Auto noch reparieren, da läßt sich z.Z. die Rückbank nicht umlegen, irgendwas stimmt mit der Entrigelung nicht  

Ich möchte ja wirklich mal wieder mein Fully bewegen


----------



## wawa68 (27. November 2007)

dann drück ich dir mal ganz heftig die Daumen 

Viele Grüße
wawa


----------



## LarsLipp (27. November 2007)

Hi,

na Samstag siehts im Moment noch nach Regen aus. Sollten wir noch beobachten. Welche Tour wir dann fahren sehen wir dann. Der Tom ist auch wieder im Lande. Wir bleiben in Kontakt. Ja der Micro muss mal wieder sein Fully bewegen. Der Wald ist nicht matschig, eher rutschig durchs Laub!

Meine neuen Reifen müssen auf jedenn Fall in den Wald, auf der Strasse sind die echt bescheiden...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (27. November 2007)

Servus,

Regen hat auch Vorteile, dann ist das Radl schon sauber und man muß nur noch die Kette ölen 
Dann schauen wie mal am Freitag...

Gruß
wawa


----------



## Micro767 (29. November 2007)

Renovierung wird heute Abend fertig ! Jetzt muss ich noch das Auto hinbekommen oder von zuhause aus losfahren.

Wie schaut Eure Planung bisher aus ? Uhrzeit ? Treffpunkt ?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2007)

Hi,

da hat einer wohl schon die 5000 voll. Na bei dir ist im moment ja alles Kaputt / muss renoviert werden 

Zeit haben wir noch keine, wir sollten aber vor 14:00 losfahren, wird ja schon wieder ein paar Minuten früher dunkel.

Du kannst ja dann auch gerne von mir aus mit mir nach Bensheim fahren. Wo wollen wir denn hin? Je nach dem gerne wieder Treffpunkt M oder auch F für unten am Fürstenlager. Oder wo auch immer. 
Uhrzeit 12:00? Hoffe ich bin dann fitt, muss ein wenig feiern am Tag zuvor!

Na denne

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (29. November 2007)

Ne die 5000 hab ich noch nicht voll   aber ich mag nicht nur km schrubben und mein Fully hab ich seit längerem jetzt auch noch nicht bewegt.

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit !


----------



## LarsLipp (30. November 2007)

Hi,

dann warten wir mal ab, wie und ob's morgen regnet und dann sehen wir weiter. Starttermin dann so ab 12:00 Uhr. Tour machen wir dann noch aus! Trefpunkt dann auch gerne wieder am Mohr oder halt am Fürstenlager.

Noch nen schönen Feierabend

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2007)

Ich melde mich bei Dir per SMS !

Muss immer noch schaun das ich das Rad ins Auto bekomme.


----------



## wawa68 (30. November 2007)

n'Abend,

einen Ticken später wäre nicht schlecht, bin aber dabei...
also sagt Bescheid 

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hoffe Ihr seit gefahren und hattet ne schöne Tour !

Bin mal gespannt wann ich es wirklich mal wieder auf die Reihe bekomme mit zufahren !


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Samstag hat ja ein Teil der Gruppe noch ne kleine Steigung mit in die Strecke zum Abschluss eingebaut! PUHHH, ich glaub das war sau Steil. Wir könnten ja mal versuchen am Samstag eine ein wenig ausgeweitete Runde fahren, halt noch nen Hügel dazupacken. 

Melibokus, an der Hütte Richtung Seeheim runter (Wenn ich den Weg finde), Kuralp hoch und dann den Meli hoch und auch wieder runter 

Alternativen werden gerne angenommen. Startzeit dann so 12:00 Uhr? Streckenführung zum Meli können wir dann noch bequautschen. Die über das Fürstenlager kenne ich nicht...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (5. Dezember 2007)

Muss am Samstag Möbel schleppen, 1 Stock runter und 2 wieder rauf 

z.G. nicht meine eigenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## promises (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde mich gegebenenfalls auch mal für ne Runde interessieren.
Fahrt ihr von Bensheim aus ? ... wäre ja nicht all zu weit von Seeheim.


----------



## Micro767 (5. Dezember 2007)

jep, die meister Touren hier starten ab Bensheim.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Dezember 2007)

HI,

na das ist nicht ganz richtig: Die starten von FEHLHEIM. Nee ist nicht weit von Seeheim!  Also einfach mitfahren. 

Sonntag wird wahrscheinlich eher eine Einführungsrunde für nen Kumpel, der noch nie gefahren ist. Also eher nicht so Interessant. Aber Samstag wird ne schöne Runde gefahren!!! Wir schaffen bestimmt die 3 Aufstiege, wird mal Zeit...

Grüßle aus Fehle

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (6. Dezember 2007)

Sonntag ? Wieviel Uhr ? 

Muss zwar um 15 Uhr in Mannheim sein aber vieleicht ..........


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

eventuell auch Sonntag, habe aber im Moment von Samstag gesprochen, will aber vieleicht noch die Termine tauschen. An dem einen gibt es ein "Anfängerfreundliches" Radeln. Da kommt einer, der noch nie nen richtigen Berg gefahren ist. Also wird eher gaaanz gemächlich vorangehen. Eigenlich nix fürs Forum hier. 


Also: wie schaute bei euch aus? Sieht halt am Sonntag nach mehr regen aus...
Na der "Absolute Beginner" kommt wohl nicht diese Woche und der P ist für die normale Runde OK... 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (7. Dezember 2007)

Servus LasLipp,

mit dem letzten Post hast du mich jetzt verwirrt... 
wann wollt ihr denn fahren?

Wenn überhaupt kann ich nur am Samstag aber das ist noch nicht raus...
Melde mich dann per SMS

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (7. Dezember 2007)

Also ich versuche gerade für morgen ne "one way Tour" von Bensbach nach Lampertheim zu planen.

Bin ja morgen beim einem Umzug (Lampertheim -> Bensbach) helfen und ich hab mich gefragt, als die Sonne hier raus kam, warum ich nicht einfach der Rad in den Umzugs LKW werfe und nach getaner Arbeit mit dem Rad von Brensbach nach Hause fahre.  

Wenn das Wetter mit spielt und ich nicht zu spät dort weg komme, könnte das ne schöne Tour werden, vieleicht z.B. über die Neunkirchner Höhe


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

kann jetzt noch den Sonntag anbieten. Samstag wird eher eine gemächliche Runde. Die Jugend hats halt nicht so drauf, wie die alten Säcke!

 Hausrunde wie immer, geplant ab 11:00 Uhr in Fehle. Möglichkeit am Fürstenlager / Bachgasse mit einzusteigen...

Sonntag würde ich auch gerne wieder fahren, dann im normalen "MTB-Forumstempo". Hier bin ich noch offen für alles, aber nicht zu spät, so um die 12:00.


----------



## Micro767 (7. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es Sonntag klappen sollte bei mir sag ich per SMS bescheid.

Ich werd auf alle Fälle morgen versuchen von Brensbach nachause zu radeln  

Hätt ich mir doch besser mal ne gescheite Lampe kaufen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich muß mich Sonntag ausklinken aber Samstag die gemütliche Runde, würde ich mitnehmen (kann ich meinen alten Hobel mal wieder rausholen := ).
Sagst du mir Bescheid, wenn ihr losfahrt?

Postet doch mal die Startzeit, falls ich es Sonntags doch schaffe.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

na hoffentlich denke ich an dich. Treffpunkt dann wieder unter dem Fürtenlager!

Ich habe jetzt sogar ne Klingel: fast schon Straßenverkehrstauglich.

Grüßle

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (7. Dezember 2007)

hi,

hoffe ich auch 
Fürstenlager geht in Ordnung und ich sitze ab 12 und warte auf Nachricht, also lass mich nicht hängen...

Hast du auch Katzenaugen montiert *duckwegrenn*


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ja geschrieben ab 11:00, na ich ruf dann mal an...

Mal sehen, wann der P kommt. Dauert eh immer ein wenig, bis wir loskommen.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: eventuell ist dann nächste Woche nix: dann bin ich im Schnee, soll ja wieder kälter werden


----------



## wawa68 (8. Dezember 2007)

ups...
ok, dann ab 11 

bis später


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

dieses Wochenende gibt es zum  Glück keine Runde:

Es geht Snowboarden. Seit langem mal wieder vor dem Januar in den Schnee.

Zu Weihnachten wird dann wieder in die Pedale getreten. Ich muss am 24 zwar arbeiten, aber eventuell wird trozdem noch geradelt. Na auf jedenn Fall am 25 und 26.12 wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wird aber schon.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss auch schauen wie es Zeitlich hinkommt. Hoffe auf ne schnelle Flachlandrunde zwischendurch.


----------



## wawa68 (14. Dezember 2007)

Servuz,

sollte jemand Lust haben, ich werde fahren. Samstag und Sonntag, meist gegen 13 Uhr...
Könnt euch ja melden 

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich war am Sonntag mit dem Rad auf´m Mannheim Kapuziner Weihnachtsmarkt, hab versucht ein Weihnachtsgeschänk für meine Oldies zukaufen, nur war leider in dem Stand nun ein Schmuck verkauf  

Bin dann über Worms wieder nach Hause geradelt um wenigesten ein paar km nich zu machen


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

tut ja nix zur sache aber:

Der Hammer. Wir hatten 2 Tage Sonnenschein und ich musste icht einmal die Piste runterfahren. Wir hatten Spass ohne Ende und ich noch nen schönen Muskelkater in den Beinen. 

Na mein Hals kratzt noch ein wenig, aber zum Wochenende wirds scho wieder.

Ist ja dann schon Weihnachten...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Dezember 2007)

...und wie schauts aus? Ich bin bestimmt morgen, am Sonntag, am Montag und am Dienstag unterwegs. hat jemand Lust? Na die Speckröllchen sollen ja nicht soooo groß werden...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

na Gestern wurd ja leider nix draus. Aber heute siehts ja ab den "Bergen" recht sonnig aus. Werde so gegen 12:00-12:30 Uhr starten. Also wer noch Lust hat schnell reagieren.

Morgen ist auch wieder der T mit am Start. Will dann aber auch niciht so spät los, da ich zu nem Termin am 27 anreisen muss.

Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Dezember 2007)

HI -need Help,

mein Fox RP Dämpfer ist eingesackt. Scheint ein beliebtes Winterproblem zu sein,  was wird denn nur für ein Schrott verkkauft..

Jetzt meine Anfrage: Hat jemand nen 190er Dämpfer von den Mitfahrkollegen, den er mir mal ein paar Tage leihen kann???

Na ansonsten werde ich halt mein good old HT wieder aus dem Keller holen...

Tour war heute nicht soooo brauschend, war auch gestern schon eingesackt, habs aber nicht sooo gemerkt...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (26. Dezember 2007)

Sorry !

Hab kein Ersatzdämpfer aber ab morgen haben ja die Händler wieder auf ! Gleich einschicken lassen ! Max. 14 Tage ist er wieder da !


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ENtwarnung, der Dämpfer hat wieder vollen Federweg. Ich glaube eingesackt gings doch recht schwer den Berg hoch. Na ich werde wohl am Samstag mal testen. 

Jemand mit am Start? Will auf jedenn Fall ne Runde drehen, wir bekommen Besuch und ich kann wohl nur am Samstag...

Hatte dann mal mit eingeacktem Dämpfer ordentlich Luft aus dem Reifen gelassen, war auch nicht schlecht... Nur auf dem Rückweg nach Fehle kam ich nicht mehr über 17km/h...

ERstmal viele Grüße und nen guten Drift äh Rutsch ins neue Jahr....

LarsLIpp


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ist ja im Moment sehr ruhig hier im Odenwald. Wie schauts denn am nächsten Wochenende mir ner kleinen Tour aus? Nicht dass wir uns wieder zufällig im Wald treffen... War aber gut, mal wieder ne neue Abfahrt. Bin jetzt aber ein wenig schwach auf den Beinen, schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr gefahren...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. Januar 2008)

Ich hab noch kein Plan für´s WE aber wenn ich kann denn warscheinlich nur mit dem HT.


----------



## Micro767 (14. Januar 2008)

Ach am 1´ten Juni haben wir ja die TransGermany bei uns im Revier ! 

Hüttenfeld, Heppenheim, Juhöhe !

Nur so als Info !


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2008)

Wie zufällig im Wald treffen?? Sowas gibt`s doch gar nicht 

Am We. bin ich auch gerne wieder dabei nachdem ich jetzt eine Woche Skifahren in den Alpen war...

Route und Uhrzeit können wir hier die Tage noch abstimmen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Januar 2008)

Hi,

na mel sehen, was das Wetter so macht.Vieleicht können wir ja in kurzen Hosen fahren... Man sieht nach Niederschlag in den Bergen aus, leider wirds auch warm und regnen. Dann ist radeln angesagt...

Gruß

larslipp


----------



## wawa68 (16. Januar 2008)

Servus Jungs,

zuerst mal Frohes Neues, sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet hab aber bei mir isses ein wenig hektisch grad und in der nächsten Zeit bin ich auch an den WEs immer sehr eingespannt... 
Werd aber Mr. Nice mal wieder wegen Abendrunden unter der Woche ansprechen, noch jemand Interesse? 

Gruß
wawa


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2008)

hab kein Licht !


----------



## wawa68 (16. Januar 2008)

Servus,

mach dir wegen des Lichts keine Gedanken. 
Wir haben zwei HIDs, das reicht


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2008)

und wann wollt ihr so in etwa fahren ? 

und welche Strecke ? so in etwa 

ich muss aber eh erst schaun das mein SJ wieder läuft :-(


----------



## wawa68 (16. Januar 2008)

naja, normale Hausrunde ist Bensheim-Schannenbach. 
Ist alles Waldautobahn und passt damit zu einer Abendrunde... aber offen für alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. Januar 2008)

Hi,

na jetzt ist der Titel wenigstens wieder richtig: Feierabendrunde... Ich habe ja ne Wochenendrunde vorgeschlagen... Na vieleicht bin ich auch mal dabei, müsste dann aber zumindest für den Weg nach Fehle ein wenig Lich montieren...

Wetter wird ja warm und windig am Wochenende, vieleicht lass ich einfach den Drachen steigen, aber radeln an einem Tag auf jedenn Fall. 

Wir werden sehen. Wann startet ihr denn eure Feierabendrunden? 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2008)

@Mr. Chaussee

Wie du musst erst schauen ob dein SJ wieder läuft?? Was ist kaputt??

@wawa68 und LarsLipp

Von mir aus können wir gerne morgen Nachmittag eine kl. Feierabendrunde (altern. zu Schannenbach auch gerne Melibokus) fahren. Hab ab 13.30 Uhr Feierabend.... 

Ansonsten Samstag/Sonntag eine etwas größere Runde!! Kann an beiden Tagen.... wobei es lt. Wetterbericht (http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html) Samstag den ganzen Tag Regnen soll!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hab Probleme mit der Schaltung, nach wechseln des Zuges hat es angefangen zu spinnen, dann wurde noch die Hülle getauscht aber es wurde nur unwesentlich besser. An dem Schaltwerk an sich dürfte es nicht liegen, kein Sturz, nicht angestossen, nichts !

Je nach Wetter am Samstag bring ich es zwischendruch zum Händler.

Morgen hab ich erst um 16 Uhr Feierabend :-(
Samstag ist schlecht bei mir, max. Sonntag


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Januar 2008)

Hi,

bin morgen (Freitag) in NÜrnberg. Je nach Wettervorhersage regnet es mhr oder auch weniger. Da stört fast mehr der Wind. Würde auch gerne mal wieder nen Drachen steigen lassen, da stört der Regen mehr.

Wie siehts denn Uhrzeitmässig aus? Bin ja schon über ne Woche nicht gefahren und komme auch heute mal wieder ins Spinning.Aber wenn wir gemütlich fahren, wäre  ich auch gerne bei ner Tour mit mehr als 25km dabei.  Sprich gerne auch 3 Anstiege. Kennt jemand den Trail von der letzten Hütte vor dem Melibokus? 

Vorschlag dann Meli bis zur Hütte, rinter über Kuralp zum Ohly Turm, dann schauen, obs nochmal für den Meli langt oder auch gerne Kirschberghäuschen.

Oder wie auch immer...



Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Januar 2008)

Also da die Wetterprognose für Sonntag noch ein Tick besser ist als für morgen würde ich eine Tour am Sonntag so gegen 13.00 Uhr vorschlagen.

Gerne Fürstenlager- Hochstädten- Auerb. Schloss- Alsbacher Schloss- Melibokus- Kirchbergsh.  oder auch Fürstenlager- Felsenmeer- Ohly Turm-Melibokus- Kirchbergh. (ist wahrs. aber einen ganzen Zacken feuchter....)

So, dann überlegt`s euch mal...

@mr. chaussee

Na, dann machst du halt einen auf Singelspeed........  

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (18. Januar 2008)

ich kanns ja mal auf dem HT versuchen ! Mit 1.9´ner Reifchen  

Treffpunkt wäre dann wo genau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. Januar 2008)

HI,

und wann? Vieleicht kann ich ja mit dem MTB und dem Drachen nach Bensheim gondeln. Sieht ja nach mächtig Wind aus, da hab ich gar keinen Bock übers Feld zu fahren, muss wohl aber. Ja wo nur? Sind die 13:00 Uhr fest? Nicht ein wenig früher? Fragen über fragen... Mann sollte halt nicht fragen sondern festlegen. 

Grüßle

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Januar 2008)

OK,

nun haben wir ja die Startzeit ud Ort. Treffpunkt ist die Bachgass vor der Einfahr zum Fürstenlager um 11:00 Uhr.

Freue mich schon, bin ja ein paar Tage nicht mehr gefahren...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Januar 2008)

Bin dabei.

Wie schaut`s bei den anderen`??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Januar 2008)

Hi,

nanannanan, wer nicht dabei war, hat was verpasst. In kurzen Hosen ne Runde düsen, dank dem Klimawandel. Ich frag mich nur, was ziehen wir im Sommer an?

OK, da wirds eh wieder kälter...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (21. Januar 2008)

Tja, bei mir blieb es leider nur beim Vorsatz mit zufahren aber die Geburtsagsfeier Samstag auf Sonntag war soooo gut ! 

Hauptsache Ihr hattes Spaß !


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Januar 2008)

Wir hatten Spass        Das kann ich nur bestätigen!!

Was ist mit wawa68 los???

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Januar 2008)

He,

sollen wir  ne belohnung auf das Wiederfinden von Wawa aussetzen?  

Na am Samstag wirds ja richtig windig. Hoffentlich haben wir Wückenwind.

Wenn sich der Schneefall nichtnach vorne verschibt ist radeln angesagt.

Eventuell auch ne einsteigerrunde, falls hier jemand neues mitliest. Der P kommt und der ist gar nicht fitt...  Kommt aber ganz gut den Berg runter...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (23. Januar 2008)

Einsteigerrunde hört sich klasse an   da komm ich dann auch mit dem HT gut mit. Runter nicht mehr so aber das kennt ihr ja von mir  

Samstag könnte ich auch mein SJ bestimmt schon aus der Werkstatt holen, das kann ich aber auch erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche machen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Januar 2008)

@LarsLipp und mr. chaussee

Was versteht ihr unter einer Einsteigertour??

Samstag scheint in der Tat windig zu werden aber dafür aber auch trocken!! Von daher wird`s bestimmt nicht so schlecht zum radeln......

WO IST WAWA68????

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. Januar 2008)

keine Ahnung ! Aber es hört sich leichter als die normale Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Januar 2008)

@mr. chaussee

Ach echt  

Hab gedacht, es liegt schon ein konkreter Tourenverlauf vor... hmh, dann werde ich mir mal was überlegen. 

Tourdauer: ca. 1 1/2 Std. und 20 Km/300 Hm???

Geht das in eure Richtung oder ist das zu "heftig"??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. Januar 2008)

das darfst Du mich nicht fragen ! 

Ich weiß erst nach der Tour wie Fit ich überhaupt bin ! 
Letztes mal auf dem Rad war ich am 16.12 als ich von Brenzbach nach Hause geradelt bin mit dem SJ, quer durch den Odenwald nach Besnheim und dann halt noch nach Hause. Ich war soo was von Platt wie schon ewig nicht mehr.

Ich strapel einfach hinterher und hoffe den Anschluß nicht zu verlieren  oder ich fahr neben her und hab noch genug Luft zum Quatschen


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Januar 2008)

Hi,

also am Sonntag war ja fast noch nicht mal ne Einsteigerrunde. Nee, die ist nicht viel kürzer, sondern es wird langsamer gefahren. Tour gerne die Hausrunde, das passt dann schon. Der P ist halt noch Jung und hat noch nicht so die Kondition. Bergab kommt der aber ganz gut. Micro kennt den ja.

Alternativ können wir dann auch kurzfrisitg absprechen. Also der packt schon Ohly Turm und Melibokus. Wenns trocken ist, würd ich auch mal wieder durch die Rinne abfahren, aber das machen wir dann aus.

Würde aber auch gerne mal wieder ein wenig länger fahren: Mr. Nice, da bist du gefragt. Mall 3 Abfahrten? Bin bis jetzt nur einmal Meli zum Nonnenbunker runtergefahren, war ne schöne lange einfache Abfahrt. Dann entweder Magnetsteine (nur wenns trocken ist) oder über die Kuralp zum Ohly. Wie siehts denn mit dem Schannenbach Trail aus? Das soll doch der längste sein? Würd ich auch gerne mal fahren!

Also ich bin am Samstag bereit! Und Sonntag auch! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## promises (23. Januar 2008)

Tach, 
um wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr denn ca. am WE?
eventuell würde ich mich dann auch mal bei ner Tour einklinken!


----------



## Micro767 (24. Januar 2008)

Jo ! Samstag um wieviel Uhr ?

Je später, desto warscheinlicher das ich vieleicht doch mit dem SJ kommen kann.
Aber lieber komm ich mit dem HT als das ich mich im Laden festquatsche und ....

Oder ich sollte schaun das ich mein Rad schon am Freitag abhole ;-)

Jetzt wo mein dies jähriger Alpencross fix ist sollte ich unbedingt anfangen zu trainieren. 

Sonntag kann ich bestimmt nicht radlen, rechne leider jetzt schon mit nem anständigen Kater für Sonntag morgen *grml*


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,


herzlich wilkommen promises. Die Uhrzeit ist noch nicht festgelegt. (Puh, eventuell gehts doch noch in die Berg, aber eher unwahrscheinlich). Würde so gegen 11:00 bis 12:00 Uhr starten.

Treffpunkt dann bei mir (in Fehlheim)  oder der Mr. Nice soll was vorschlagen. Nur sollten wir uns dann auch dort treffen... Je nach Tour auf dem Parkplatz VOR dem FÜRSTENLAGER. OK, mann kann ja auch vor dem Fürstenlager parken.. Nee also dann an der Bachgass! Und wenn ich schon dabei bin: 11:30 am Samstag? 

Ja Mircro, wird mit dem HT kein Problem, da kommt ja vieleicht noch ein Zweiter...

PS: promises: bei deinem Rad geh ich nicht von der Einsteigertour aus? Oder?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Januar 2008)

So, hab jetzt mal das WE. gecheckt. Sieht so aus als ob`s bei mir nur was am Samstag gibt da am Sonntag Wahldienst ansteht.... schei**** Landtagswahl!!

Von der Startzeit würde ich 12.00 Uhr bzw. sogar einen Tick später bevorzugen. Sollten aber alle anderen schon gegen 11.00 Uhr fahren wollen, werde ich versuchen mir`s irgendwie einzurichten.

Treffpunkt Bachgasse ist gut egal welche Strecke gewählt wird.

Strecke: Hmh, gute Frage.... Gerne Fürstenlager- Felsenmeer- Ohly Turm- Melibokus- Auerbacher Schloss oder Weinlagerwanderweg- Schloss Heiligenberg- Kuralp- Melibokus- Auerbacher Schloss oder, oder..... anderer Vorschläge sind auch herzlich willkommen.

@LarsLipp
Nonenbunker= Schloss Heiligenberg (http://wandern-im-odenwald.kruemelh...ein/uebersichtskarte-und-hoehenprofil/#c1335)?? Die Singletrails um Schannenbach sind zu dieser Jahreszeit immer besonders matchig (würde von daher abraten!!)... ansonsten können wir auch gerne ne Runde Frankenstein- Magnetsteine (kann schmerzhaft werden wenn`s nass ist)- Kuralp- Ohly Turm - Melibokus - Auerbacher Schloss mal ins Auge fassen aber nicht als Einsteigertour und auch erst wenn`s wieder wärmer is  

@mr. Chaussee
Also, ich würd schon versuchen das Speiseeis morgen wieder abzuholen. Macht schon mehr Spass als ein HT....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (24. Januar 2008)

o.k. o.k. ich versuche dann mein Rad morgen schon abzuholen  

Startzeit am Samstag ist mir dann wurscht und ich wäre dann so ca. 30 Minuten (?) vorher bei LarsLipp in Fehlheim.


----------



## promises (24. Januar 2008)

Tach,

@LarsLipp, gerne die große Runde. sind schon ca 150 km die ich pro Woche strampel.

Wenn geklärt ist wo und wann Abfahrt ist, kann mir das dann nochmal jemand erklären? Ich fahre dann von Seeheim aus zum Treffpunkt.

Übrigens wäre mir, wie Mr.Nice, so 12:00 als Startzeit auch lieber.. notfalls gehts aber auch früher.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. Januar 2008)

Hey,

na wenn wir uns um 12:00 in Auerbach treffen, dann ist Treffpunkt 11:30 in Fehlheim. Da startet die Runde, Ihr seid nur Einsteiger 

Ne 12:00 an der Bachgass passt doch gut. Ich weis nicht was der Mr. Nice immer mit dem Schlamm hat? Ist doch suppper, ihn störts doch selbst nicht!  

Ich bin letztes Jahr nur im kalten mal ne 1500 hmTour gefahren, fitter werd ich über den Sommer auch nicht.

Hey gute Neuigkeiten, aber nur für mich: der Sommerurlaub ist so gut wie sicher, warte noch auf das OK vom Cheff ab und habe auch schon das Haus reserviert: Juhuuu    

Dann lasset uns um 12:00 an der Bachgasse zum Fürstenlager treffen.


Für die(den) , die nicht wissen wo das ist: Man fährt von Seeheim die B3 richtung Bensheim. In Auerbach gehts richtung Hochstädten. Dann gehts ca. 1km die Bachgass hinauf. Auf der rechten Seite kommt dann ein Parkplatz und man sieht einen kleineren Ansiteig, hier gehts rechts rein zum Fürstenlager. Treffpunkt also am Parkplatz. Wartezeit maximal 15 Minuten, aber lieber Pünktlich sein.

Dann können wir ja nach Wetter den genauen Verlauf ausmachen. 

Freue mich schon wieder.

@Micro: Hol dein RAD!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (25. Januar 2008)

Meine Werkstatt ist vorgewart, das ich nen Tag früher komme als von mir geplant und schaut das es fertig ist  . Dann hab ich ja gleich ne gute Möglichkeit für ne ausgiebige Probefahrt  . Und wenn es nicht funzt bring ich es Montag gleich wieder hin  

Klar sind wir alle Einsteiger, Einsteiger ins Training, Einsteiger in die Tour, Einsteiger in den Odenwald usw.  

Und wohin gehts in den Urlaub ?

Morgen ca. 11:20 Uhr, bin ich in Fehlheim


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,

nach Frankreich zm Wellenreiten. Juhuuu, ich hoffe ja mal, das mein Urlaubsantrag genehmigt wird. sind dann 3,57 Wochen. Dann komme ich zwar mit schwachen Beinen zurück, aber der Kreislauf bleibt Fitt. 

@Micro: du kommst dann so gegen 11:30 zu mir? Wir bracuhen ca. 15 bis 20 Minuten. Die Brücke über die A5 ist wieder offen und wir fahren die kürzere Anfahrt...

Wird auf jedenn Fall wieder ne schöne Tour, Sonntag regnet es ja vieleicht, aber nicht zu schlimm zum nichtfahren.

Gebe auch noch bescheid, ob's dann die richtige Einsteigerrunde gibt...

Nen guten MOrgen

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Januar 2008)

Alles klar, 12.00 Uhr Bachgasse passt!! Mal schauen wer sich noch alles mit dranhängt.... 

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Von mir aus können wir auch Fürstenlager- Schönberger Kreuz- Schannenbach- Hemsberg - Bensheim unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Januar 2008)

Ich sag nur wo ist der Wawa.

Na dann bis morsche, 12:00 in de Bachgass

LarsLipp


----------



## promises (26. Januar 2008)

kann leider doch nicht mitfahren, muss kurzfristig arbeiten... nächstes mal, versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. Januar 2008)

Hi promises,

ja das ist aber schade. na bei micro hats auch 3 Versuche gebraucht.

Wenn der P morgen nicht mitfährt, dann schreib ich nochmal.

Weil mit dem wirds dir zu langsam bergauf....

Ansonsten Jungs: geht ja gleich los...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. Januar 2008)

Scheee wars ! ! !

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht ! 

Danke Jungs !

Hoffenlich klappt das jetzt wieder öfter, bei mir und bei allen andern natürlich auch ! 

Ich hab kommenden Samstag noch nichts vor ! 
Bin Sonntag aber schon wieder verplant.


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Januar 2008)

Na dann wie gehabt:

Samstag radeln. Ich muss wohl in Weiterstadt ne Couch abholen. Terminplanung follgt dann noch. Langsam wirds ja wieder heller und wir sind nicht ganz so eingeengt von der Zeitplanung... Weis auch noch gar nicht, ob wir igendwann frei haben: ansonsten gerne auch am Faschingsdiestag oder  Montag ne Runde drehen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Januar 2008)

Ja, das war schon lustig 

@mr. chaussee

Hattest du deinen HAC eigentl. mitlaufen gehabt?? Falls ja, stell doch mal bitte die Aufzeichnungen hiervon hier rein.

Danke und Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wo ist WAWA68??????


----------



## Micro767 (28. Januar 2008)

Ich hab zwar Rosenmontag Urlaub aber auch nur weil ich bis ? Uhr nachts den SuperBowl live schau und Ubernachtungs Besuch habe, der eben auch schon Sonntag bei zeiten ankommt.

Da is nix mir radeln an den Tagen.


----------



## Micro767 (28. Januar 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ja, das war schon lustig
> 
> @mr. chaussee
> 
> ...



Klar lief der mit ! 

Wenn es mit dem Auslesen klappt, stell ich das gerne hier rein. Letzten 2 mal hatte ich Probleme mit der USB Schnittstelle, der HAC und mein PC funktionieren nur wenn kein 2´tes USB Gerät zwischendrin angeschlossen wurde  Hab aber beim letzten mal mein uralt Nootbook dazu benutzt, hoffentlich funzt das noch.


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wie siehts mit dem Wochenende aus? Ich bin Mittwoch bis Freitag unterwegs und werde am Samstag wohl  eine neu Couch in Weiterstadt abholen. Würde als   
 Treffpunkt Fehlheim 12:30 und Treffpunkt Bachgass 13:00 vorschlagen.

Ich schau aber am Freitag abend nochmal rein und weis dann bestimmt näheres.

Sonntag auch gerne wieder... 

und bevor ich's vergess: wo ist der WAWA???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2008)

Ist o.k. für mich ! 

12:30 Fehlheim, sollte was dazwischen komme, was ich nicht hoffe, schick ich ne SMS.

Und bevor ich es vergesse ! Wer ist WAWA ???


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Januar 2008)

Hi Mocro,

na der WAWA ist der, der sich nicht mehr meldet. Man munckelt auch schon, das es ihn gar nicht gibt.So wie den Yeti. Wer weiß, vieleicht wird er auf der dunklen Seite des Melibokus mal wieder gesehen???

Dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter am Samstag und Sonntag. OK und den rest des Jahres auch. Wie siehts denn mit Faschingsradeln aus? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich irgendwie frei habe, aber das würd ich eventuell dynamisch anpassen..

Yo, dann noch ein frohes schaffen...

Gruß

LarsLIpp

PS Micros: Zweirad Stadler: Streamer Thermo Bag 2.0  Euro 10,95
Modelljahr: 2007
Durch ein beschichtetes Thermomaterial hält es das Getränk im Winter schön warm oder im Sommer angenehm kühl. Man kann die Thermo Bag ...


----------



## Micro767 (31. Januar 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> PS Micros: Zweirad Stadler: Streamer Thermo Bag 2.0  Euro 10,95
> Modelljahr: 2007
> Durch ein beschichtetes Thermomaterial hält es das Getränk im Winter schön warm oder im Sommer angenehm kühl. Man kann die Thermo Bag ...



Ah ! Gut ! Vieleicht hab ich sogar heute Zeit mal hin zufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Januar 2008)

Tach Zusammen,

wg. We. muss ich mal schauen. Kann`s moment. noch nicht genau sagen, werde aber mitlesen und mich ggf. nochmal melden.

Ansonsten Helau und Narrhallamarsch  

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Januar 2008)

Hab vorhin ganz vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich morgen Mittag (so gegen 14.30 Uhr) ne Tour fahren werde. Wahrs. Fürstenlager- Hochstädten- Auerb. Schloss- Melibokus. Treffpunkt wäre Rathaus in Bensheim.

Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat, kann er sich gerne melden.

Ciao
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Februar 2008)

Ach was hätt ich Lust !

Aber halt keine Zeit, muss bis 16 Uhr den Bürostuhl wärmen 

Aber morgen ! Ich freu mich schon !


----------



## Micro767 (1. Februar 2008)

Na hoffentlich ist morgen besser Wetter !

Bin och im Büro und in GG regnet es ganz schön


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,
und regnets oder nicht? Und wenn ja wie stark.  Werde morgen früh die Couches abholen und dann gerne radeln. Die Uhrzeit können wir mit 12:30 und 13:00 ja halten.

Und Sonntag sieht  ja auch gut aus.

War ja 2 Tage weg und muss jetzt einige Kalorien vegradeln....

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Februar 2008)

Und wie schaut`s bei euch für heute?? Leichter Schneeregen und - 1,7 Grad sind zwar keine idealen Bedingungen aber da ich mich die ganze Woche nicht bewegt habe (gestern bei dem Regen hatte ich alleine auch keinen Bock), wäre ich dabei.

Wie,wann und wo wollt ihr Starten?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (2. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich muss leider kneifen  

Hier regnet es, mein Optiker hat angerufen meine Brille kann ich bis 13 Uhr abholen und Papa will ins Bauhaus und sein Sohn soll mit. Getränke muss ich auch noch holen und bei der Gelegenheit werd ich wohl noch gleich zum Stadtler und BikeMaxx fahren.

Wie schaut´s morgen aus ?


----------



## Micro767 (2. Februar 2008)

Das Wetter hat sich ja noch mal richtig gemacht. 

Tja Pech und ich hab noch nicht mal alles bekommen was ich wollte.

Hoffe Ihr wart unterwegs und hatte ne Runde Spaß !


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ja ich bin erst gegen 14:00 Uhr nach Hause gekommen und wir haben die couch noch montiert. War dann gegen 15:00 Uhr aleine auf der Piste. Mr. Nice: Mein neues Handy hatte einen zu leisen Klingelton, wäre aber etwas spät geworden.

Sieht ja morgen nach Sonne aus. Da sollten wir ne Runde drehen, habe heute ja nicht alle Kalorien verradelt...Morgen wirds ja richtig Sonnig!

Nun denn morgen zwischen 10:30 und 12:00? Lieber früher als später. Sagt halt mal an. Oder seid Ihr Karnvallig unterwegs?

Treffpunkt  Fehlheim plus 30 Minuten später in  Bensheim...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. Februar 2008)

je später desto besser für mich


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Februar 2008)

Lust und Zeit hätte ich morgen schon, allerd. bin ich nicht wirkl. fit. Hab leichte Halsschmerzen/Kopfschmerzen.... :kotz: Werde daher morgen früh ganz spontan entscheiden ob ich mitfahren kann...

Falls es was bei mir werden sollte, bin ich so gegen 11.30 Uhr startklar. Werde mich aber morgen früh nochmal hier melden.

@LarsLipp
Da haben wir uns ja knapp auf dem Meli verpasst (gehe mal davon aus, dass du da auch gefahren bist). War mit dem "Racer" vom ersten Treffen so gegen 15.30 Uhr oben gewesen. Viel. hast du ja unsere "Spuren im Schneeee" gesehen  

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (2. Februar 2008)

11 Uhr in Fehlheim könnte knapp werden, 11:30 pack ich aber sicher !

Ich schau morgen früh aber auch noch mal hier vorbei und auf´s Handy sowie so  

Kommt Wawa auch mit ?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2008)

Hi,

kann sein. Seid Ihr direkt  den Meli runter, da waren Spuren von recht groben Reifen. Na dann wirds ja ein wenig später und wir schaffen das bestimmt. 

Na dann schauen wir in  der Früh nochmal...

Gute Nacht

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (3. Februar 2008)

Kein Wölkchen am Himmel aber bestimmt Arschkalt  

Frühstück und fertig machen zur Abfahrt !


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2008)

Hi Micro,

na klar, habe aber selbst noch nicht gefrühstückt. Was ist mit Mr. Nice? Na denn können wir zur Not noch kurzfristig anrufen. Der ist bestimmt schnell fertig!!! 

Bin so ab 11 - 11:30 startbereit, aber eher ein paar Minuten später. Zur Not must du noch nen Kaffee hier trinken...

Gruß und bis demnächst 

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Februar 2008)

Klar, sind wir direkt den Meli runter.... was auch sonst  

Für heute muss ich allerd. passen Jungs, da`s mich leider mit Halsschmerzen/Kopfschmerzen richtig erwischt hat. Nächstes We. dann hoffentl. wieder.

Viel Spass und zieht euch warm an!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (3. Februar 2008)

11:30 ! Bei Dir !

Gute Besserung Chris !


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2008)

Hi Mr.  Nice,

dann mal gute Besserung. Hir Micro: dann können wir ja flexibel starten. Habe meinen Rucksack gepackt, und muss nur noch Frühstücken und mich anziehen. 

Ist ja echt ein Wahnsinnswetter, wird ne schöne Runde.

Wie gehabt: einfach kommen, wenn wir noch frühstücken trinkst du nen Kaffe mit oder auch nen Tee. Spätestens um 11:30 könenn wir los...

Wie siehts mit dem Dienstag aus? Ich habe zwar glaube ich nicht frei, aber wenn die Sonne scheint, könnte man vieleicht ne Runde drehen. Ansonsten auf jedenn Fall nächstes Wochenende. Ist ja mittlerweile bis 17:30 richtig hell, allerdings siehts ja eher nach Regen aus...

Gute besserung  

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2008)

Hi Mirco,

hast due eventuell ne M12er Gewindestande (hoffe es ist nicht M10), da bräuchten wir ein paar cm...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2008)

Hi,

na meine Bremse ist defekt, musste mal wieder mit dem alten HT fahren. ging aber doch ganz gut, muss jetzt abe die Bremse nachstellen. Das HT rollt ja einigermasen, aber Bergab tut einem irgendwie dann alles weh. Ne wenigsten konnten wir fahren. Hoffe die Kiste ist  bald wieder OK...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: 12er Schraube hatte dann der Nachbar meiner Eltern...


----------



## Micro767 (4. Februar 2008)

@Mr.Nice

Sorry aber mein HAC hat zwar die Tour von letzter Woche aufgezeichnet aber ohne km, ist bestimmt ne Batterie leer *grml*


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Februar 2008)

So Jungs, melde mich wieder zurück!! Zwar noch nicht ganz gesund aber wieder auf dem richtigen Wege. Mal schauen ob`s am We. schon was bei mir wird.... zumal meine Mom am Samstag Ihren 50ten feiert. Eventl. also Sonntag. 

Wg. unter der Woche ne Runde biken bin ich grundsätzl. dabei, allerd. habe ich dienstags immer meinen langen Arbeitstag. Da wird`s bei mir vor 18.00 Uhr nix... außer ihr habt euch zwischenzeitl. auch ne HID angeschafft  

Wie war eure Tour am Sonntag gewesen?? Hattet natürl. absolut geniales Wetter dafür gehabt!! 

@LarsLipp

Wie HT fahren?? Was macht deine Bremse??

@mr. Chaussee

Das ist natürl. schade aber da kann man wohl nix machen außer die Runde nochmal fahren 

Okay, dann mal noch frohes schaffen.....

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Hat hier einer viel. was von dem Unfall am Melibokus am Samstag, den 02.02. mitbekommen? Angebl. muss sich ein MTB`ler bei einem Sturz ein Ohr abgerissen haben...


----------



## Micro767 (6. Februar 2008)

Hi Mr.Nice  

Sonntag Tour war klasse ! Hatten recht viel Schnee, zumindest für meine Verhältnisse  die Bodenverhälntisse waren sehr wechselhaft, von normal über vereist bis hin zu matschig hatten wir alles mit dabei. Temperaturen lagen zwischen 3°C und 6°C.

Verlustmeldungen: mein Tacho und mein Astmaspray, letzte Woche war es ja mein Rücklicht  dabei hab ich mich noch nicht mal hingelegt  nur 2 mal ganz knapp  

Danach gabt noch Kaffee und Kuchen bei LarsLipp zuhause ! Seine Freundin backt lecker Kuchen 

Kommendes Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei !
Muss nur noch den Tacho kleben, die Batterie wechseln und nen neuen Hinterreifen aufziehen ! Oder auch nicht


----------



## Micro767 (7. Februar 2008)

Und Leutz !

Wie schaut´s am WE ? Soll ja supper Wetter geben ! Bis zu +10°C und keine Wolken !

Samstag ? LarsLipp ?

Sonnatg ? Mr.Nice ?

Alle anderen die hier mit lesen ?
Und Wawa ? Wer auch immer Du bist  

Wie schaut´s ?


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2008)

@LarsLipp 
was macht Deine Bremse ? Geht sie wieder ?  

@Mr.Nice
HAC ist wieder bereits zum aufzeichnen  

Nen neuen Hinterreifen hab ich auch endlich drauf  
Jetzt muss ich nur noch mein Tachogehäuse kleben  

Das Wetter wird wohl echt super !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2008)

Gude!!

Ja, das Wetter scheint am We. ja sensationell zu werden. Werde daher heute schon mal ne kleine Runde fahren. 

Morgen steht doch zur Disposition da die Geburtstagsfeier meiner Mom erst gegen 18.30 Uhr startet.

Hätte daher vorgeschlagen, so gegen 13.30 Uhr uns am Rathaus in Bensheim zu treffen und dann die Runde Fürstenlager- Schönberg- Krehberg- Gronau- Krehberg- Hemsberg in Angriff zu nehmen. War das letzte mal ja nett gewesen.

Sonntag, werde ich dann allerd. aller Vorauss. nach mit der Freundin ne Runde Radeln gehen, da diese sich schon massiv bei mir beschwert hatte, dass wir seit Wochen nicht mehr zusammen gefahren sind. 

Sollte Samstag aber bei euch nicht passen, kann ich best. auch noch was switchen.

Lasst was hören  

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wo ist WAWA68????


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2008)

Stand heute ! Bin ich dabei ! Egal ob Samstag und/oder Sonntag !

Auch bin ich von der Uhrzeit her recht flexibel wobei je später desto besser immer auf mich zutrift   aber ich kann auch mal den Wecker stellen für ne schöne Tour, das sollte nicht das Problem sein  

Schade das ich hier heute wieder bis um 16 Uhr festsitze und keine Chance habe auch schon mal ne Runde zu drehen  

PS: kommt WAWA68 mit ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2008)

An alle anderen Mitleser dieses Threads, wie schaut`s bei euch mit morgen?!?

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Februar 2008)

Hi,

na ich bin noch am überlegen was ich mit meiner Bemse mache:
Neue Kevlarleitung, Stahlflex suchen, gleich ne Ersatz Hayes kaufen, oder auf was anderes umrüsten... na mal sehen. Werde also nochmal mit meinem alten Bock unterwegs sein. Sollte dann wenn möglich nicht zu ruppig werden, da ich so gut wie keine Federgabel habe (ungefähr 5 bis 10 mm Federweg.)

Und Bergauf bin ich auch nicht zu schnell, da das Rad nicht viel leichter als mein Kona ist. Stahl ist halt doch was schönes. Werde zumindest mal die Bremse frisch einstellen.

Also ich bin eigentlich Samstag und Sonntag mit dabei. 13:30 ist auch OK, etwas spät, aber die Jugend braucht halt noch viel Schlaf 

Für Sonntag können wir ja nochmal schauen wo es hingeht. 

Gruß

LarsLipp

Man was für ein Wetter, habe Gestern schon auf der Terasse zu Mittag gegessen.


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2008)

D.h. für mich Samstag 13 Uhr Fehlheim ! 
Mit dem SJ oder mit dem HT ?   Besser SJ ich weiß  

Und Sonntag  ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2008)

Nix da mit lang Schlafen!! Muss noch einkaufen gehen und meiner Mom ein Geschenk kaufen....

Okay, dann 13.30 Uhr am Rathaus!!

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp

Geht die Bremse gar nicht mehr?? Falls es eine neue werden sollte, würde ich mal bei Bike-Components schauen. Die hauen grad "günstig" die alten raus... 

Ansonsten bekommst du dort aber auch günstigen Ersatz für deine alte: http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...remse?osCsid=622de5b72271768067b77f1bfca55386


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Februar 2008)

Hi Chris,

danke für den Link, aber das ist ja das Dilema: Beim Stadlre gitbs das Set für 129,00 EUro mit 2 mal 203 Scheiben. Brauch ich die? Wenn ja dann für 20 Euro mehr die neue Stroker Ryde. Wieder die Frage brauch ich die? Und dann kann man ja nochmal ein wenig mehr investieren und bekommt die Stroker Trail...  Vieleicht hole ich mir doch nur den Schlauch. Ich komme aber schon noch ein Wochenende mit dem HT aus, kein Problem, bin halt a bisserl langsamer bergab, gar nicht so viel, tut dann halt alles weh...  

Aber bei den Ersatzteilen hauen die halt richtig zu!

Na gut, ich werde sehen.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Auf jedenn Fall wird geradelt, wahrscheinlich ja in lurzen Hosen...


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Februar 2008)

Hi,

bis 13:00 Uhr. So wie es aussieht, ist mein Radl wieder fitt. Mache eine kleine Bremsprobenrunde und dann gehts los.


Also bis später...

LarsLipp


PS: was ist mit dem Wawa???


----------



## Micro767 (9. Februar 2008)

Jo bis nachher !

Fang mal an Klamotten usw. zu richten  

viel werden wir ja nicht brauchen, da sollte der kleine Rucksack locker reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. Februar 2008)

Hi,

schee wars wieder. Auch kleine technische defkte konnten uns nicht aufhalten. 

Irendwie habe ich mich heute platt gefühlt, auch auf dem Rückweg... 


Nun denn, jetzt gehts feiern. 

aber morgen wieder: 12:00 Fehlheim und gerne auch 30 Minuten später irgendwo an der Bergstrasse...

PS: Vieleicht kann ich heute Abend ein wenig Kuchen für danach ergattern...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (9. Februar 2008)

Jep schee wars !  

Freu mich schon wieder auf morgen ! 

Kette ist frisch geschmiert und wartet auf Einsatz !

Ach und die Zwei sind tatsächlich mit kurzen Hosen gefahren


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Februar 2008)

Hi,

n aklar sind wir in kurzen Hosen gefahren, aber geschwitzt haben wir trozdem.

Ich frage mich immer nur,was wir imSommer anziehen sollen. MTB-Stringtangas mit Gesäspolster? 

Jo,  geht ja bald wieder los, aber wo ist der WAWA?

Kuchen gibt es heute en masse. Muss auch von Gestern Abend ein paar Kalorien wegradeln....

Gruß und bis gleich

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. Februar 2008)

Sa. 38km 799hm
So. 42km 999hm

Heute war´s auch wieder echt klasse !  

Mr.Nice hatse was verpast ! Und der Wawa erst.

An alle die hier mit lesen und gerne mal mit fahren würden, wir würden uns freuen ! 
Langsamer und weniger fahren ist kein Problem, länger und schneller wird da z.Z. eher eins


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Februar 2008)

Respekt, Jungs!! Das sind doch Zahlen die sich sehen lassen können... 

@mr.chaussee

Da bin ich ja mal auf die Höhenprofile gespannt  Wo wart ihr heute unterwegs gewesen?? Sah aber (waren nur ne Runde mit Hund auf dem Commoder Weg spazieren; mehr war nach gestern nicht drin) schwer nach "Slamom" fahren aus... :kotz: 

@LarsLipp

Wg. Hibike werde ich mich morgen per pm nochmal melden.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Februar 2008)

Hi Mr. Nice,

ja gestern hätte ich gerne die GPS Aufzeichnung. Eigentlich weiß ich nicht so genau wo wir waren...

Start Straße zum Meli, an en Serpentienen bei der Hütte rechts ab. Da habe ich zwischendrin oder schon am Anfang die falsche Strecke gewählt. OK, wir sind runtergekommen. Über Jugendheim sind wir richtung Balkhausen und haben dann aber wieder schnellstens die Strasse verlassen. Dann gings durch den Wald richtung Kuralp und zum Ohly Turm mit kleinen Schiebepassagen...

Dort kamen wir auf die Idee, die 1000hm voll zu machen und übers Felsenmeer die andere Seite vom Lautertal zu ereichen. Irgendwann haben wir eine Kreuzung vom Samstag erreicht und sind richtung Jägerblick (RICHTIG???) und durch Gronau auf das schönberger Kreuz, den Serpentinen Trail runter, am Waldfriedhof hoch zu meinen Eltern und ab nach Fehlheim.

Ja, war ne schöne Tour, die Treppem am Felsenmeer sind steckenweise auch sehr nett, aber vieeeele.

Na mal shen, wann die 1000hm fallen. Sieht ja nicht nach Schnee aus, also sind wir nächste Woche wieder am Start...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. Februar 2008)

"Jägerrast" aber ganz so weit waren wir dann doch nicht.

Die 1000hm haben wir mit der Tour schon übertroffen, ich stell die zwei Höhenprofile online sobald ich den HAC wieder ausgelesen habe.

Garantiert würden die 1000hm fallen wenn wir die Katzenbuckel Tour mit fahren würden


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Februar 2008)

HI,

dann brauchen wir ein anderes Ziel als 1000hm. Vieleicht 10 Stück Kuchen essen nach dem Radeln. Na das Wetter sieht nach Sonne aus. Wieder nix mit Snowboarden. Man, die Schneesaison hat so gut angefangen und jetzt nur Sonnenschein, da muss man ja das ganze Jahr radeln.  

Ist ja noch zu früh für den Samstagsaufruf, aber ich deute das schonmal an...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Februar 2008)

Ein anderes Ziel könnte natürl. auch 2000 hm lauten... zumindest wenn wir die zwei Runden aneinanderlegen könnten wir fast damit hinkommen.... allerd. wären wir da auch sicherl. gut 4 1/2 Std. unterwegs (und das auch nur wenn alle genügend Luft in den Reifen haben ).

Ja, wegen WE. können wir nochmal schauen. War gestern noch ne Runde am Meli unterwegs um neue Wege zu entdecken und bin auch fündig geworden, d.h., das wir auch gerne 2/3 mal Meli fahren können ohne einmal dieselbe Strecke zu benutzen... viel. sollte man doch einf. mal bei der Stadt zwecks Aufstiegshilfen nachfragen!! Fragen kostet ja nix...

Werd gleich mal die Kollegen anhauen.

Gruss
chris

Ps. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum WAWA sich nicht mehr meldet!! Hat scheinbar ne Menge Kohle gewonnen: http://www.american-sweeps.com/Data/FileManager/Wawa Cup creative1.jpg

Mal schauen wann seine Einladung zur Riesenparty kommt.... http://www.thewawashow.com/images/wawaposter07.gif


----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2008)

Ja die 2000hm an einem Tag sind noch ein Ziel von mir !  
Natürlich ohne Aufstiegshilfe, mit hätte ich sie ja schon einmal gemacht.  

Bisher nie erreicht aber auch noch nie versucht !  
Aber das wären ja 4 mal rauf auf den Meli ! *argh* ist doch langweilig !


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,

also 2000hm in 4,5 Stunden. Der Mr. Nice sheint fitt zu sein, wir haben über 3 für 1000hm gebraucht. Na vieleicht kennt der ne Abkürzung. 

Oder wir zählen die Meter hoch und runter. Meine längste Tour war so 1300- 1500 hm. in 4,x Stunden. Ging, gab aber schon schwere Beine. Bitte vorherr Bescheid geben, dann wechsel ich zumindest die Reifen und pump mal richtig voll, dann fliege ich ja den Berg hoch...

Wir können ja ab jetzt an einem Tag vom Wochenende nen 100er drauflegen, wobei wenn wir früher starten, gerne die 1500hm in Angriff nehmen können:

Mr. Nice, wir bitten um Streckenplanung....

Gruß und so langsam ist Feierabend.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## promises (13. Februar 2008)

gemütliche Meli zeit liegt bei ~25 minuten würde ich mal sagen, also ist das ja garnicht so Zeitintensiv 
wenn jemand mal Lust hätte morgen oder am Freitag zu fahren, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Februar 2008)

Hi promises,

wie ca 25 Minuten, von wo ab? Ich glaube du fliegst hoch...

Ich bin die nächsten 2 Tage geschäftlich unterwegs.

Da steht wieder der  Samstag und Sonntag an. 

Jungs, schlagt mal einer Zeit vor, ich klinke mich dann Freitag Abend ein.


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## promises (13. Februar 2008)

Von der Straße in Jugenheim die nach Balkhausen führt, also bei der Biege in den Wald.
ich persönliche finde aber "von hinten" bei Hochstädten schöner


----------



## Micro767 (14. Februar 2008)

Samstag ! 

Ich könnte frühstens mit etwas rennerei um 11:30 in Fehlheim sein !


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Februar 2008)

Nee, lass mal die Rennerei sein!! Wir gehen lieber Radfahren, oder 

Spass beiseite, würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns so gegen 13.30 Uhr in Bensheim (Rathaus oder Fürstenlager) und schauen mal auf was wir Lust haben...

Mir wird schon was nettes einfallen 

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Bin morgen mittag bei schönen Wetter auch schon auf Tour. Wer Zeit und Lust hat einfach melden.

@promises: Äaah, 25 min. sind mit mir aber nicht drin!! Außer wir lassen uns mit dem Auto hoch fahren... nee, mal im Ernst mit 25min könntest du auch beim Melibokus Rennen mitfahren und hättest gute Aussichten (ich glaube die schnellste Zeit war irgendw. um die 18 min. gewesen) auf Erfolg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## promises (14. Februar 2008)

wir veranstalten jährlich eine "Tour de Darmstadt", ( www.tour-de-darmstadt.de.vu )letztes jahr war die schnellste zeit irgendwas mit 14 min den Meli hoch.

habs beim Training noch nie gestoppt, deshalb war das nur ne grobe Schätzung 


Morgen wäre ich allerdings bei ner Runde dabei.
könnte so ab 15 Uhr.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Februar 2008)

@promises

14min. auf fast ausschl. asphaltierter Strecke.... hmh, is schon schnell aber auch nicht mein Untergrund. 

An was für eine Runde hast du denn gedacht??


----------



## promises (15. Februar 2008)

keine Ahnung, bin für alles offen.

Meli - Felsberg - Kuralp vielleicht oder so


----------



## Micro767 (15. Februar 2008)

Samstag 13 Uhr Fehlheim -> 13:30 Uhr Bensheim

kein Thema für mich, da brauch ich natürlich nicht rennen, sondern kann schön gemütlich schlendern   aber wie gesagt ich könnte auch früher ! 12 Uhr Fehlheim wäre locker zu schaffen ! 

Viel Spaß heute !


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Februar 2008)

@mr. chaussee

Wir können auch schon 12.30 Uhr starten. Is mir gleich!! Mal schauen was LarsLipp meint.

@promises

Hmh, Melibokus bin ich die letzten beiden male gefahren... und steht auch morgen wieder an. Von daher würde ich heute ne Runde Krehberg vorziehen.
Start 15.00 Uhr am Rathaus in Bensheim. Passt??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Februar 2008)

HI,

da bin ich wieder. Also wenns der Mr.  Chausee alias Micro packt, dann starten wir um 12:00 in Fehlheim und sind um 12:30 am Rathaus. 

Sieht ja wieder nach schönem Sonnewetter aus. 

Wollte je heute nochmal die Bremse entlüften, hab jetzt aber gar keinen Bock, bremst ja ganz OK. Vieleicht schaff ich ja wenigstens noch den Schlauch zu flicken, dann gibt es vieleicht mal einen neuen Niederdruckrekord.

Waren bestimmt nur noch 0,5 Bar..

Freue mich schon nach einem Sitztag aufs Radeln... 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. Februar 2008)

o.k. 12 Uhr Fehlheim bekomm ich gut hin !

CU


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Februar 2008)

12.30 Uhr Rathaus läuft


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Februar 2008)

Hi Jungs,


und die Sonne lacht auch wieder für uns. Habe auf jedenn Fall ein paar Kalorien gesammelt zum abradeln.

Dann lasst uns mal wieder die Orewäller Berge erklimmen und auch wieder Standesgemäß runterdüsen. Jupp, brache mal wieder ne schöne Abfahrt!

Wann kommen denn die Sommerreifen auf die Räder??? 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. Februar 2008)

Hi,

na die 1000hm haben wir ja fast geknackt. Schlage für morgen gleiche Startzeit vor, aber wir richten uns gerne nach Mr. Nice.

Wann sind wir denn heute gestartet?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (16. Februar 2008)

12 Uhr Fehlheim 12:30 Bensheim Rathaus

Schee war´s wieder ! A bisserl kalt aber scheee


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Februar 2008)

Wie nur 1000 hm?? Fühle mich gerade als hätten wir heute mind. das doppelte geschafft!! Werde jetzt erstmal das Buffet beim Chinesen plündern.... 

Abfahrtszeit war heute 12.40 gewesen. Morgen müsste ich allerd. etwas früher los und nicht allzu spät in Zwingenberg bei den Schwiegereltern landen. Daher soll Mr. Chaussee was sagen. Bin ab 10.30 Uhr startklar

Gruss 
Chris

Ps.: Was war das eigentl. heute für eine riesige Gruppe gewesen?? Meint Ihr das waren die Jungs von den Melibokus- Bikern?? Egal, komisch auf jeden Fall


----------



## Micro767 (16. Februar 2008)

Jetzt hängts am Langschläfer toll !  

Na dann werd ich nach dem Boxen ins Bettchen gehen und bei Zeiten aufstehen.

Last mich überlegen ............ 10:30 Fehlheim 11:00 Rathaus ? Wäre ne gute Std. früher als heute ! 

Oder noch ne 1/2 Std. früher 10 Uhr -> 10:30 Uhr

Keine Ahnung wer die waren ! Ich würd aber keine solchen Sprüche bringen wenn ich nicht weiß was die andere Biker schon für ne Tagesleistung in den Beinen haben. Haben die wirklich geglaubt wir würden gerade erst in dem Moment den Meli zum erstenmal hoch fahren ? Wenn sie den direkten Weg vom Ohlyturm gekommen wären .........   solangsam könnten dir doch garnicht gewesen sein.

@Mr.Nice Du fühlst Dich so weil es für dich ca. 25km mit 961hm waren und viele davon auf Trails und nicht auf der Waldautobahn aber wem sag ich das


----------



## promises (16. Februar 2008)

falls es nicht all zu früh wird klinke ich mich ein..., aber machts ruhig wie ihr es vorhattet. findet sich ja bestimmt noch ein termin.


----------



## Micro767 (17. Februar 2008)

So Boxen ist rum

dann würd ich jetzt sagen:

10:30 Fehlheim 11:00 Rathaus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## promises (17. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann beeile ich mich morgen früh etwas und flicke meinen Platten noch.
Falls ich das Rathaus nicht sofort finde, bin ich 2 minuten später da


----------



## Micro767 (17. Februar 2008)

Bin wach !  

Mach mich fertig und hoffe pünktlich zu sein, gibt ja heute wieder ein super schöner Tag !   da wird einiges los sein im Odenwald.

@ LarsLipp: Caliber hab ich dran gedacht


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Februar 2008)

Alles klar!! 11.00 Uhr Rathaus passt.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Fühlen sich eure Oberschenkel auch so fertig an?? Man,man, man....kann ich euch sagen


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Februar 2008)

Hi Chris,

mit 1000hm wurde es nix: wir sind üer 1100 gefahren. Jetzt feu ich mich auf die Tappas.

Na dann bis zum nächsten Mal...


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## promises (17. Februar 2008)

Schöne Runde bei dem Traumhaften Wetter!
Da habe ich mir die Pizza heute abend ja doch noch verdient.

Bis zum nächsten mal..

Jan


----------



## Micro767 (17. Februar 2008)

Ja, schee wars wieder !  

46km 1115hm ab Fehlheim  

kommenden Samstag !


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Februar 2008)

Hi,

sieht wohl für Sa und So gut aus. E hat einen Frühstückstermin für den Sonntag. 

Also Samstag eher gemächlich und Sonntag dann gerne ne große Runde...

Gruß und ne schöne Woche

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ja, schee wars wieder !
> 
> 46km 1115hm ab Fehlheim
> 
> kommenden Samstag !



Respekt!! Was habt ihr da noch alles drangehängt?? Noch zwei mal Melibokus 

Ich war froh als ich zu Hause war und nachdem wir noch mit dem Hund spazieren waren endl. die Füsse mal hochlegen durfte. 

Ja, kommendes We. läuft. Samstag eher ne kleine und Sonntag dann ne größere Tour geht in Ordnung (sag ich jetzt mal so ohne mit Tina drüber gesprochen zu haben)....

Werde mal schauen was mir da so in den Sinn kommt.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Falls jemand unter der Woche Zeit und Lust auf ne kl. Hausrunde (aber eher piano) hat, einfach hier melden.


----------



## Micro767 (18. Februar 2008)

Ne nicht 2 mal Meli sondern nur richtig runter bis Hochstetten.

Wir sind leider ein Weg zu früh links abgebogen und mussten ein ganzes Stück wieder hoch bis zur Brücke.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2008)

Wie bis zur Brücke?? Oh, da seit`s ihr aber ein ganzes Stück zu weit gefahren... wenn ich einmal nicht dabei bin 

Gebt`s doch zur ihr wolltet einfach nur die 1100hm voll machen!! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. Februar 2008)

Wir sind am Selzerwasserhäuschen an der Schranke links auf den Trail aber danach sofort wieder links und hätten erst dem Weg nach rechts folgen sollen um den nächsten Weg nach links nehmen. 

Aber klar wollte ich die 1100h


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Februar 2008)

Hi Mr. Nice,

so schlimm war es nicht, wir wollten schon über die Brücke zum Meli. Finde den Weg auch fast schöner. Na wenn die Vorhersage stimmt wirds schon recht warm. Und wieder nix mit Schnee. Zum Glück haben wir ja einen Ausgleichssport....

Wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster schau, würd ich mich am liebsten aufs Radl schwingen....

Na ok, ich arbeite noch ein wenig... 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2008)

Warm und regnerisch!! Nein, danke dann doch lieber minus Grade und Sonnenschein. Naja, warten wir`s mal ab!!

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp

Kohle ist überwiesen. Schau halt mal die Tage ob`s auch angekommen ist (konnte die letzte Zahl nicht genau erkennen)...


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Februar 2008)

Hi,

also Sonntag sieht ja mal verdammt gut aus. Ich bitte um 1500hm. Dann kann der Samstag ja ne "kleinere Runde" werden.

Muss dann nur noch genügend Müsliriegel einpacken. Oder doch Dosenwurst...

Die E ist eh bei einer Freundin zum Frühstück und zu lange bleiben wir wohl doch nicht auf der Burtstagparty 

Na mal sehen, was sich so ergibt...

Für Samstag kommen eventuell noch jemand, vieleicht auch Sonntag, aber da ist wohl nicht jeder Fitt genug.

Ich warte mal auf eure Kommentare

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## promises (19. Februar 2008)

Sonntag wäre ich bei ner 1500hm Tour dabei!
Samstag wird wahrscheinlich Ruhetag...

ist ja noch Zeit, schaun 'mer ma!

Jan


----------



## Micro767 (20. Februar 2008)

Wetter für Samstag schein o.k. zu werden lt. unserem Wetterdienst in Bensheim  

Ich bin bis jetzt an beiden Tagen am Start ! Egal ob 1500hm oder deutlich weniger ! 

Hauptsache auf dem Rad und Spaß haben !


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Februar 2008)

Hi, 

na deutlich weniger als 1500 hm werdens eh nicht. Denn die 1000 sind ja Standard. Aber auch wenns weniger wird, dann geh ich danach noch an den Badesee und paddel ne Runde. Sind im Moment 16° angesagt, mir graust es aber schon fast vor dem Sommer. Dann drücken wir uns mal die Daumen.

Schaue mal, das ich auf dem Heimweg noch einen Ersatzschlauch ergattere...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## promises (20. Februar 2008)

ich bringe dir definitiv einen mit!


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Februar 2008)

Hi,

gut, einen hab ich mir vorhin geliehen, bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich es in nen Laden schaffe. Und ein Schlauch is immer a bisserl wenig...

Dann müssen wir ja langsam die Zeiten planen. Samstag nicht zu früh, muss noch ein Geschenk holen.. zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr ist aber OK. Wird dann ne kleine Runde, brauche noch Energie für den Geburtstag.

Sonntag dann gerne früher, 11:00 in Bensheim? 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. Februar 2008)

o.k. 
Samstag 12 Uhr Fehlheim


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Februar 2008)

So Juuuungs, Samstag, 12.30 Uhr Bensheim am Rathaus passt Mal schauen viel. ist Julian noch mit dabei

Was wollt´s ihr morgen fahren??

Hätte mal wieder Lust auf ne Runde Wamb. Sand- Fürstenlager- Schönberger Kreuz- Krehberg- Gronau- Krehberg- Hemsberg!?!

Sonntag, dann Heiligenberg- Kuralp- Felsenmeer- Melibokus- nochmal Melibokus- Auerbach Schloss??

Gruss
chris

@WAWA68

Was ist los mit dir?? Keine Lust/Zeit mehr zum Radfahren??

@LarsLipp

Hab auch noch einen neuen Schlauch geholt. Sollte dann ja wieder ausreichen...


----------



## Micro767 (22. Februar 2008)

Wie war das mit der Tromm ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Februar 2008)

@Mr. Chaussee

Die Tromm wäre natürl. auch für Sonntag ne Möglichkeit 

Mir ist allerd. nur eine Strecke (Hemsberg- Krehberg- Fürth- Tromm) bekannt, d.h. es würde auf fast derselben Strecke wieder zurück gehen... können wir aber auch gerne ins Auge fassen!!

Am besten wir reden morgen beim Radeln nochmal drüber.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. Februar 2008)

Ich kenn zwar nen Rundkurs aber der nächstgelegene Einstieg wäre die Juhöhe !


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Februar 2008)

Hmh, dann schauen wir morgen einf. mal!!

So, ich mach jetzt Feierabend und geh ne Runde radeln 

Schönen Feierabend 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. Februar 2008)

Hätte auch noch ne Lindenfels Tour im Angebot ab Bensheim.  

Ich muss noch bis um 16 Uhr *neidischausderwäscheschau*


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Februar 2008)

Hi Jungs,

ich habe erst angefangen zu arbeiten. Nee, bin nur jetzt erst wieder im Office.

Mal sehen, was ich am Rad noch hinbekomme. Wollte ja die Kette wechseln, aber Geschanke machen auch immmer Arbeit und geschafft hab ich auch die Woche...

Dann bis morgen um 12.00 in Fehlheim zur lokeren Runde. Sonntag können wir ja dann entlich mal a bisserl weiter fahren. Hab aber einen Vorschlag: 4 mal den Melibokus ...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## promises (22. Februar 2008)

ich entscheide spontan ob ich morgen komme, also nicht auf mich warten.

Sonntag aber auf jeden fall!


4 mal Meli aber hintereinander


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Februar 2008)

So, wieder zurück. War ne Runde Meli fahren und muss leider berichten, dass die Trails auf der Vorderseite (bis Parkplatz Auerbacher Schl.) aufgrund von Baumfällarbeiten schlecht bis gar nicht (außer man mag Wandern mit dem Rad :kotz:...) fahrbar sind!!

Mal schauen wie lang es dauert bis die Sauerei wieder beseitigt ist....

Okay, dann mal einen schönen Abend und bis morgen 

Gruss
chris

@promises

4 mal Meli hintereinander?? Nee, danke lass mal außer du organisiert einen Shuttelservice


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2008)

Hi,

na dann müssen wir wohl mal ein paar Arbeitstunden investieren, oder neue Trails in den Wald "schlagen". Bitte die Kettensäge und den Spaten nicht vergessen 

Dann ist die Rinne angesagt...

Jetzt gibts Frühstück und dann gehts ja schon fast los. 

Warum nicht 4 mal Meli? Gibt doch soo viele Wege hoch...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (23. Februar 2008)

Mich friert es jetzt schon wenn ich nur dran denke das Ihr wieder in kurz fahren werdet ! *brrr*


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich schlage mal vor, dass wir morgen RADELN!!! Wie immer nur ne blöde Antwort auf keine Frage: Ich kann zwischen 10:00 und irgenwann starten.

Treffpunkte wie immer, oder auch wo anders. Jetzt gehts erstmal feiern.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Jetzt endlich Komplett XT bis auf die Kurbel, und der Schlauch ist geflickt...


----------



## promises (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

ich bin morgen dabei, je später - desto besser sag ich mal,... heute Nacht kommt ja Boxen !
positiv zu ner späteren Zeit wären definitiv die Temperaturen.. war ja zumindest heute so 

Treffpunkt wie immer würd ich sagen.


----------



## Micro767 (23. Februar 2008)

Nabend

keine weiteren Äuserungen ?

Dann machich Nägel mit Köpfen !

10:30 in Fehlheim ! 

11 Uhr am Rathaus !

cu


----------



## promises (24. Februar 2008)

können wir 11:00 Fehlheim und 11:30 Bensheim draus machen?
Muss wohl vorher noch zur Oma was abholen und zur Tanke den Reifen aufpumpen.
wenn nicht, ist auch nicht schlimm.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. Februar 2008)

Hi,

na wie schauts aus? Noch keine Zeitvorschläge?

Wann kommt den Boxen? Bin mir nur nicht so sicher, ob's mich interessiert...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Konstruktive Zeitvorschläge!


----------



## promises (24. Februar 2008)

Jetzt grade hat es angefangen 
Vorschläge sind doch da - 11 oder 11:30 in Bensheim. wobei mir der spätere lieber wäre


----------



## Micro767 (24. Februar 2008)

sorry Leute 10:30 Fehlheim 11:00 Uhr Bensheim Rahthaus

hatte ich aber kurz vor 23:00 Uhr geschrieben

Hab mir jetzt extra der den Wecker gestellt und nun geh ich nicht mehr ins Bett !!!


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Februar 2008)

Hi Micro,

ja das passt, hatte morgen aktuallisiert und nicht auf die neue Seite umgelättert.

Nun gut, 10:30 Fehlheim passt. Was ist mit Mr Nice???

Dann habe ich ja jetzt noch locker Zeit mich fertigzumachen.

Guten Morgen

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (24. Februar 2008)

Hey Jungs wo wart ihr denn ?

Hab´t mich ganz alleine mir LarsLipp fahren lassen !

Er wollte 1500hm   er bekam 1518hm


----------



## promises (24. Februar 2008)

habs nicht geschafft, als ich auf die Uhr geschaut habe war es auf einmal 13 uhr


----------



## Micro767 (24. Februar 2008)

kommt davon wenn man sich nen mittelmäsigen Boxkampf anschaut


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2008)

Hi,

na zum Glück hatte ich ja den Samstagsplatt Schlauch noch geflickt. Aber bei einer eher Tourenlastigen Runde und mit Druck, bekomme ich glaube ich keinen PLatten. Wäre dann aber bei den Entfernungen doppelt ärgerlich...

Na beim nächsten mal sind wir vieleicht ja wieder mehr... Sollen wir dann einen draufpacken, erstmal nicht, ich kann ja heute kaum sitzen.

War ne schöne Tour, nur esse ich das nächste mal den Rehbraten statt ner Suppe, dann bin ich nicht so ausgehungert.  

Na ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Schnee in den Alpen, aber da siehts doch recht warm aus.

Mircro mach doch mal noch die Tourenbeschreibung und das Höhenprofil klar.

Euch allen eine schöne Woche

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (25. Februar 2008)

o.k.

Hier mal die Eckdaten: 70km 1518hm 

Besheim-Fehlheim -> Heppenheim -> Starkenburg -> Jägerrast -> Lindenfels (Mittagsrast) -> Hohenstein -> Selzerwasserhäuschen -> Ohlyturm -> Selzerwasserhäuschen -> Ludwigshöhe -> Fürstenlager - Fehlheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2008)

Hi Micro,

den Turm auf der Neunkirchner Höhe hast du vergessen...Sonst hätt es ja nicht gereicht für die 1500hm...


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (25. Februar 2008)

den Kaiserturm !


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Februar 2008)

Sorry, Jungs hatte am We. bei mir zu Hause kein Internet gehabt. Kann euch aber auch nicht sagen, woran es lag... 

Euer Daten klingen nett. Da wären wir uns ja fast an der Jägerrast über den Weg gefahren. War näml. gestern mit Tina bei einer Ü-60 Tour (Tina`s Dad und ein Kumpel) dabei gewesen, da die beiden mir neue Wege rund um die Juhöhe gezeigt haben 

Route war folgende: Bensheim- Heppenheim- Juhöhe- Steinkopf- Jägerrast- Krehberg- Hemsberg.... dananch war ich warm und bin noch ne Runde Brunnenweg- Wamb. Sand - Fürstenlager- Hochstädten- Auerb. Schloss und Meli gefahren.

Waren dann ca. 60 km und knapp 1500 hm gewesen!! Dafür tut mir heute meine Ar*** auch extrem weh. 

Bei Gelegenheit sollten wir die Runde mal gemeinsam in Angriff nehmen.

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp

Hast du meine SMS von Samstag Nacht nicht bekommen?? Wie bei so einer tourenlastigen Runde schon wieder einen Platten gehabt?? Ich weiß, ja nicht, was du immer so machst


----------



## Micro767 (25. Februar 2008)

ne er hatte keinen Platten !


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Februar 2008)

sondern zwei???


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2008)

Hi,

na schön, dass nicht nur ich nicht lesen kann. Habe da irgenwas geschireben wie bei dem Druck (tour) bekomme ich keinen Platten. Ich denke über 1,5 Bar schaffe ich es nicht einen Durchschlag zu bekommen. 

Dann hastdu ja auch die 1500hm geknackt. Wo war den der promises? Und wo ist der Wawa?

Dann kömmem wir das Projekt ja demnächst wiedeholen. Eventuell noch ein paar mehr Trails reinbauen.

Na dann bis die Tage. Mal sehen, was das Wetter zum Wochenende bringt. Würde ja so ne Tour auch nochmal mit anderen Reifen probieren, dann geht bestimmt noc der Meli am Ende...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## promises (25. Februar 2008)

Der Promises war im Bett, zumindest bis 13 Uhr... verpennt!

danach Eberstädter Wald - Frankenstein - Meli .. und noch irgendwas was ich vergessen habe


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt, Tour können wir gerne wiederholen bzw. ich nehme euch auch gerne bei der nächsten Ü-60 Tour mit. Ist allerd. vom Tempo eher gemütlich (ca. 6 km/h bergauf).... 

Ja, das mit den Trails ist bei der Runde in der Tat das Problem :kotz:!! Hab gestern dort auch nicht`s anständiges gesehen. Man könnte halt versuchen ab Krehberg die "normale" Runde (Krehberg- Wanderweg S2- Serpentinen Schönberg- Fürstenlager- Ohlyturm- Melibokus) dranzuhängen... 

Die Wettervorhersage für Do. macht schonmal Hoffnung auf gutes Wetter am Wochenende. Mal schauen wie`s dann tats. ausschaut.

Wie schaut`s am Do. bei euch mit ner kl. Abendrunde aus?? Ist ja bis moment. ca. 18.10 Uhr hell.

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp

Hab zu Hause noch 2 "benutzte" Tourenreifen (Conti Gravity u. Fat Albert beide in 2,35) rumfliegen. Kann ich dir gerne zur Verfügung stellen, damit DU auch mal bergauf schnell unterwegs bist


----------



## Micro767 (25. Februar 2008)

@Mr.Nice

den FA würd ich gerne mal kurz ausleihen, nur um zu testen ob der bei mir in den Hinterbau past beim SJ ! Wenn ja kauf ich eh einen und LarsLipp kann ihn dann gerne haben


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Februar 2008)

@mr. chaussee

Kann ich gerne machen, nur glaube ich, dass es ganz schön knapp mit deinem Umwerfer wird. Aber wir schauen einfach mal.


----------



## Micro767 (26. Februar 2008)

Genau dewegen schaun wir mal   goil wäre es schon wenn er passen würde, dann würd ich sofort ein Pärchen bestellen und richtig und ausgiebig testen.


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2008)

Hi,

da wird ja schon wieder am frühen morgen gequatscht. Na ich bin heute auch fast so früh wach wie am Wochenende 

Na dann machen wir mal nen Reifentest. Aber wenn ich die Drauf habe, sollte ich mir vieleicht doch nen 5er Pack Schläuche holen 

Habe ja meinen Kompressor am Start und da ist ja schnell gewechselt, das anstrengende im Wald ist ja das Pumpen.

Ich hoffe allerdings noch auf Schnee in den Alpen, sieht aber wieder nach wenig Niederschlägen und eher warmen Temperaturen aus. Man bin ich froh, ein Rad zu haben...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Februar 2008)

@Mr. Chaussee

Falls sie passen kann ich dir noch ein neues Paar (hab sie bisher nur am Sonntag zur Tour genutzt) anbieten. Bin früher immer Fat Albert gefahren aber seitdem es den NN in 2,4 auch mit Snake Skin gibt bevorzuge ich diesen!! Hatte mir den FA eigentl. als Schlechtwetterreifen für den Winter für den 2 LRS zugelegt aber dann hat mir der Swampthing doch besser gefallen.... 

Meiner Meinung nach kann der Fat Albert nix schlecht (Seitenhalt, Bremsperformance, Rollwiederstand und Gewicht) aber im Vergleich zum NN eben auch nix wirkl. gut!!

@LarsLipp

Ja, dann machen wir resp. du einen Reifentest. Ich kenn die beiden schon und bin mir sicher, dass wenn du diese mit 0,5- 0,8 bar fährst mehr als 5 Schläuche für die Tour brauchen wirst.... nein, Spass beiseite, die beiden o.g. Reifen sind halt Touren/Allroundreifen und lassen sich nicht wirkl. mit weniger als 1,8 bar fahren.

Aber schau einf. selbst!!

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wir können die Reifen auch bei mir wechseln. Hab zwar keinen Kompressor aber eine anständige Standpumpe


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2008)

Hi,

das ist ja ne gute Idee, ich wechsel den Reifen bei dir für den Heimweg und das nächste mal wieder hin. Im Wald fahre ich dann meine Bremsreifen. 

Ja ein Test kann nicht schaden. Habe ja auch noch meine Nokians. Der hinten ist halt schon ein wenig abgefahren.

Sieht in den Bergen schon wieder mehr nach Wind als nach Schnee aus. Dann lohnt sich ja bald wirklich der Reifenwechsel. Ansonsten ist ja im Moment alles Fitt am Rad. Und ein wenig Basteln muss ja auch sein....

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (26. Februar 2008)

Sollte es Samstag regnen, können wir ja nen Bastel und/oder Shopping Tag einlegen !  

Ich wollte mal wieder zum Kalker und in den Decatlon nach Oggersheim, Stadtler und BikeMax könnte man auch vorbei schaun   plus kleine Lokale Händler und schon ist der Tag zu kurz !


----------



## Micro767 (26. Februar 2008)

Sollte es Samstag regnen, können wir ja nen Bastel und/oder Shopping Tag einlegen !  

Ich wollte mal wieder zum Kalker und in den Decatlon nach Oggersheim, Stadtler und BikeMax könnte man auch vorbei schaun   plus kleine Lokale Händler und schon ist der Tag zu kurz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. Februar 2008)

Hi,

nix gibts geradelt wird. Shoppen kannst du bei schlechtem Wetter, so ab July.

Sieht ja im Moment sehr windig aus, aber das wird schon. Nur mit dem Schnee wird es nix. Oder doch shoppen???

Hab aber im Moment alles, OK ich könnte noch ein Surfbrett brauchen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Februar 2008)

Shoppen?? Hab grad heute Post von Hibike bekommen  Leider passen aber weder die Protektoren von TLD noch bin ich glücklich mit der 210er Scheibe 

Man, man ist die Fett!! Ich glaube sogar, das sie für mich (wiege ja keine 100 Kilo und fahre hier keine 1000 Hm am Stück) ein wenig überdimensioniert ist....

Scheinbar gibt´s aber für`s VR kein Mittelding zw. 210er und 180er Scheiben!! Oder meint ihr, man kann mit Hilfe des HR Adapter`s ne 190er Scheibe auch vorne fahren?? Was meint ihr dazu??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2008)

Bremse ? Keine Ahnung ! Dafür hab ich nen tollen Shop  

Samstag kann uch nur bis 16 Uhr und Sonntag dafür garnicht !


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Februar 2008)

Hi Chris,

ja 210 ist schon groß. Hibike hat auch im Moment graue Dainese für 27,99  im Angebot. Die sind bestimmt richtig und sehr günstig. 

Der Adapter von hinten passt normal nur hinten? Oder ? Einfach draufschrauben, wenn der Sattel dann in eine andere richtung weiter nach ausen geht, passt es nicht! Ich denke aber es passt nicht, sonst gäbe es ja keine 2 unterschiedlichen!

Hat deine Bremse nicht Standard Adapter? Die passen von jedem Hersteller. Hat denn keiner deiner Kollegen ne 203er Scheibe drauf? Aber 210 ist schon toll, kann halt auch leichter unrund werden. Wenns passt machs drauf! Du wolltest doch ne große Scheibe, dann werd ich aber Neidisch.... 

Auf jedenn fall wird bei dir hinten die große Scheibe was bringen, 

 war auf jedenn Fall bei mir so  
Dann kannst du Alternativ dir ja für vorne wieder die "kleine 190er" montieren. Dann wird halt nicht die Bremscheibe am Laufradsatz gewechselt, sondern der Adapter, sind nur 2 Schrauben!!!


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Februar 2008)

Ähm  also, ich bin der Meinung, dass moment. am VR nur ne 180er und am HR ne 160er Scheibe drauf ist... kann mich aber auch täuschen!?! Kann man das irgendwo ablesen? Kann hier nix finden: http://www.magura.com/german/frameset/frameset.htm

Hab viel. aber auch einen Denkfehler gemacht... hmh??

Welche Dainese meinst du bei Hibike??

Samstag morgen passt allerd. sieht es stark nach Reeegen  aus!!

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp

Viel. können wir uns ja auch bei mir treffen und du kannst mal einen fachm. Blick auf die ganze Bremsengeschichte werfen u. ich kann euch die Reifen leihen.


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2008)

Schlechtwetter Vorschlag !  

Wit terffen uns z.B. im Cantina   zum Frühstücken    , gehen dann ne runde Schrauben und wenn noch Zeit ist bzw. wir was brauchen fahren wir einkaufen.

Ihr könnt natürlich auch gerne Eure   Mädels mitbringen zum Frühstücken, beim Schrauben werden sie bestimmt nicht mit dabei sein wollen


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ja Frühstücken können wir auch bei uns! Elli geht aber vieleicht schon ab 10:00 in den Sport. Aber wenn Ihr Lust habt können wir das Frühstücken auch auf den Sonntag verschieben. Dann ist Elli da. Oder an beiden Tagen. Wo wollt Ihr den shoppen gehen? 

Mr Nice: http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...oup&nodeID=464b1047dca605.14572531&groupID=12

Mit der Bremse können wir gerne mal schauen. Die Bremsscheiben kann man aber einfach nachmessen! Wir können da aber auch gerne mal gemeinsam draufschauen. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Sollte es Samstag regnen, können wir ja nen Bastel und/oder Shopping Tag einlegen !
> 
> Ich wollte mal wieder zum Kalker und in den Decatlon nach Oggersheim, Stadtler und BikeMax könnte man auch vorbei schaun   plus kleine Lokale Händler und schon ist der Tag zu kurz !



ohne Worte


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2008)

@LarsLipp

Dein Link geht zu einem Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 50... nettes Rad aber ich brauch eigentl. nur Protektoren 

Wg. Frühstücken werde ich heute abend mal mit Tina reden. Hab näml. keine Ahnung was bei Ihr auf dem Plan steht.

Gruss und frohes Schaffen.
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2008)

Sehr wahrscheinlich das ich Samstags doch länger kann und Sonntag auch am Start sein werde !


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Sehr wahrscheinlich das ich Samstags doch länger kann und Sonntag auch am Start sein werde !



Och nööööööö   

Dann musst DU jetzt aber auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass das Wetter am We. besser wird als angekündigt!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2008)

Hey ! 

An mir liegts nicht !   
Ich ess nicht nur meinen Teller immer leer !  
NEIN ich esse auch die ganzen Töpfe leer !  
Und vom Nachtisch bleibt auch nie was übrig !


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,

MR Nice: unter hibike, hibike Anzeigen, MTB Rider Spezial und da ist es. Wurde wohl ein wenig vom Link abgeschnitten.
Oder nach "dainese knee guard" suchen...

Na du machst das schon. 

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: ich dachte Micro will nix mehr kaufen.....


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2008)

He,

was ich vergessen habe: in Mörfelden ggibt es wohl einen kleinen Bikepark, habt Ihr aber bestimmt auch scon gesehen....

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2008)

N`Abend,

da würde ich mal sagen, dass ich heute Nachmittag alles richtig gemacht habe indem ich früher gegangen bin und mich noch ne Runde auf`s Rad geschwungen habe 

Die Wetteraussichten für die nächsten beiden Tage sind ja mehr als besch***!! Mal schauen, was dann aber tats. bei uns runter kommt. Wie sind ja Optimisten 

Wg. Samstag konnte ich mit Tina noch nicht sprechen, da sie grad im Sport ist. Werde es nachher tun und mich morgen wieder melden.

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp
Hab die Dainese nun endl. auch gesehen. Sind aber nicht dieselben die du hast, oder?? Meinst du die können was??
Die Bikeparkgeschichte hab ich gelesen.... ist halt mehr was zum Springen als irgendwo runterfahren. Grundsätzl. bin ich dabei, wobei ich hier auch gerne mal Beerfelden testen möchte...

@Mr. Chaussee

Wohin wolltest du shoppen gehen?? Etwa Hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,

vieleicht sollten wir am Sonntag Frühstücken, dann ist Elli auch da und deine Freundin muss sich nicht nur Bike gequatsche anhören. Aber vieleicht ist Elli am etwas erkältet und am Samstag da   

Die Danone Protektoren sind wohl andere, am besten anprobieren...Ich habe glaube ich die: Dainese 3 X Knee guard. Die Ellenbogen haben die auch für 29,00 Euro. 

Bin irgendwie nicht in Einkaufslaune... 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (29. Februar 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Sollte es Samstag regnen, können wir ja nen Bastel und/oder Shopping Tag einlegen !
> 
> Ich wollte mal wieder zum Kalker und in den Decatlon nach Oggersheim, Stadtler und BikeMax könnte man auch vorbei schaun   plus kleine Lokale Händler und schon ist der Tag zu kurz !



zum 3´ten


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,

schon suppper so ein Forum, nur sollte man lesen können.  

Na vieleicht wird das Wetter ja doch etwas besser. Glaubs aber fast nicht. Dann kann ich ja vieleicht doch mal am Wochenende ins Fittnesstudio? Will aber gar nicht.

Aber wens interessiert: in Biarritz melden die schon 13° Wassertemperatur. Schon recht warm für die Jahreszeit, brint uns jetzt aber nix. 

To shop or not 2 shop, das ist hier die Frage 

Na fast schon Mahlzeit

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Februar 2008)

Nee, keine Wetterbesserung in Sicht: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html eher noch mehr Regen und dazu auch noch kräftiger Wind => http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/hessenindex.html!! Daher fällt für mich morgen (Sonntag sollten wir noch im Auge behalten) Biken definitiv aus

Werde dann morgen früh sowie`s moment. ausschaut erstmal mit Tina zu IKEA und im Anschluss zu Hibike fahren. Also unangenehmes mit nützlichem verbinden 

Wenn`s bei euch passt können wir morgen Nachmittag (wird aber best. 16.00 Uhr werden) noch Schrauben gehen....!?! Oder Sonntag morgen halt....

Frühstücken am Sonntag geht bei Tina nicht, da sie nach MZ an die Uni muss um irgendw. Versuche zu machen. Viel. klappt`s ja einander mal.

Maaaaaaahlzeit
chris

@LarsLipp

Nächste Woche soll der Winter wieder Einzug in den Alpen halten!! Viel. geht´s ja dann mal wieder zum Skifahren...

Wie du bist nicht in Shoppingstimmung??

@Mr. Chaussee

Was brauchst du noch bzw. schwebt dir bei Bikemax, Stadler und Kalker vor??


----------



## Micro767 (29. Februar 2008)

Brauchen tue ich nix !

Beim Decatlon will ich mal nach nem Sport-Trolly schaun, mein letzter den ich dort gekauft habe ist nur für Flüge in die USA geeignet, ich brauch was für ne Woche Europa, Flieger und Auto !

Ansonsten dachte ich an bummeln und Schnäpchen jagt !

Hibike von der IKEA aus ? Wo ist denn der Laden ???


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,

arme, armer Mr Nice: IKEA, hilfe, da vergeht mir jegliche shoppinglaune. Aber ich habe ja die letzten Tage genug vershopt, OK Schnäppchen gehen immer.

Schrauben wäre OK, gehe aber eventuell morgen in den Sport. Muss bei mir noch die Schaltung einstellen, dazu muss ich aber das Rad an die Schaukel hängen oder in den Keller schieben, Schaukel bei Sonnenschein wäre aber schöner. Aber was solls: vieleicht gibt es das nächste WOchenede dafür Tiefschnee...

Wann und wo willst du denn Schrauben? Eventuell kann ich ja mal kurz nach dem Sport vorbeischauen...Kurse sind kein, ich bin dann flexibel...

Gruß und vieleicht wird es ja noch am Sonntag was...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (29. Februar 2008)

Nabend !

Also ich war heute noch ne Runde mit dem HT unterwegs  

Ich werd morgen halt mal bei meinem Händler vorbei schauen, vieleicht noch zum Decatlon und Kalker fahren um nach Schnäpchen zu schaun   in den Real muss ich noch schnell und gut ist. 

16 Uhr zum Schrauben past mir dann nicht mehr, wobei ich noch nicht weiß ob nicht doch noch der Besuch vorbei kommt.

Wegen Sonntag schau ich morgen Abend hier vorbei !


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. März 2008)

So, melde mich wieder zurück. Hab bei Hibike meine Protektoren und die 210 er Scheibe gegen ne 190er getauscht sowie mir gleich neue Schuhe (5`10) geholt. So now I´m ready to race 

Wie schaut`s bei euch mit morgen aus?? Lust auf ne große oder eher ne kl. Runde?? Das Wetter soll ja mittags ab 13.00 Uhr einigerm. trocken bleiben und auch der Wind soll nachlassen....

Vorher könnten wir bei mir zu Hause noch eure Reifen und evtl. meine Bremse tauschen.

Also, lasst was hören 

Gruss
chris


----------



## promises (1. März 2008)

ich wäre Morgen dabei.
heute gabs ziemlich viel Kuchen, der muss irgendwie wieder runter


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. März 2008)

@promises

Was macht dein Spark?? Schon fertig aufgebaut?

Was du morgen fahren willst, brauch ich wahrs. erst gar nicht fragen, oder??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. März 2008)

Ich hab Zeit !


----------



## promises (1. März 2008)

@Mr.Nice, ne.. warte noch auf ein paar Teile wie z.B. Innenlager etc.

Was ich fahren will? mir egal, bin bei eallem dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2008)

Hi,

konnte heute leider meine Schaltung nicht mehr einstellen, würde aber schon noch gehen. Habe 2 Bäume gefällt und die Zweige entsorgt.Puh, macht nicht so richtig Spass.

Biken wäre gut, hab auch viel gegessen. Reifen muss ich nicht unbedingt wechseln, bin aber wahrscheinlich eher für VIEL BERGAB.  OK, wir müssen auch irgenwie Bergauf .

Wie schauts mit der Uhrzeit aus? Ich muss noch ein wenig Holz wegräumen, aber das kannich zur Not auch noch unter der Woche...

Na dann schlagt mal was vor! Bin da eigentlich flexibel, vieleicht schauen wir mal wie es morgen wirklich aussieht, heute war es ja eigentlich gut1

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. März 2008)

Na die 13 Uhr von Mr.Nice wären doch o.k.

würde heissen 12:30 Uhr Fehlheim 13 Uhr Rathaus Bensheim !


----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2008)

Hi Jungs,

ich sage mal für heute ab. Werde mit E in den Pfitzenmeier gehen, ich weis, das ist kein Ersatz fürs Radeln, aber die Tageskart muss malgenutzt werden. Wenn ihr später noch schrauben wollt, könnt icch bei Regen mal vorbeischauen. Wenn gutes Wetter ist, wede ich noch ein wenig Holz beseitigen.

Eventuell können wir ja unter der Woche mal radeln. 

Ich glaube am nächsten Wochenende wird geboardet.  Wenn das Wetter so wird wie gemeldet.

Na dann erstmal viel Spass, das erste Wochenende seit langem ohne biken 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. März 2008)

@LarsLipp

Ja, bei dem Wetter kann ich deine Entscheidung nachvollziehen.... 

@all

Werde jetzt mal abwarten wie sich das Wetter (insb. der Wind) entwickelt. Moment. macht`s aber meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn in den Wald zu fahren, da die Gefahr von herabfallenden Ästen einfach zu gross ist!!

50-70 km/h auf dem Meli sind doch ein wenig viel..http://www.melibokus.com/

Wenn`s Wetter unter der Woche passt, können wir gerne Abends mal ne kl. Runde drehen. Melde mich einf. wieder hier.

Ansonsten noch einen schönen Sonntag und bis spätestens zum nächsten We.

Gruss
chris


----------



## promises (2. März 2008)

das mit dem WInd ist echt so ne Sache, ich war gestern im Wald spatzieren... nochmal würde ich das nicht machen.

sieht zudem auch noch nach Regen aus...


----------



## Micro767 (2. März 2008)

Hi Leutz,

sorry das ich mich so spät melde aber das liebe Wetter hat mich heute mit ner schönen Migräne mal wieder abgestaft. Wollte um 10 Uhr aufstehen und gemütlich Frühstücken aber ausser 2 Migränetabletten und zurück ins Bett ging garnix mehr !

Sorry ! Mein Tag war gelaufen bevor er Angefangen hatte :kotz: 

Nächste Woche Samstag, Sonntag werd ich nicht können und unter der Woche klappt es nicht vor April bei mir.


----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2008)

Hi,

dann hab ich ja nix verpasst und mich schön in der Sauna nach dem Training gewärmt. Nun sieht es ja eher nach Schnee für das nächste Wochenende aus. Da wirds hoffentlich nix mit radeln, OK nur für mich. Oer wie schauts bei Mr. Nice aus?

Na warten wir mal noch ein zwei Tage ab.

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (2. März 2008)

@Mr. Chaussee

Dann mal gute Besserung!! Sind wir wohl ein wenig Wetterfühlig oder haben wir gestern Abend dem Alkohol gefrönt??

@Promises

Ja, im Wald ist es bei so Windgeschwindigkeiten nicht ohne....  allerd. hattest du ja dann auch Zeit die restl. Sachen für dein Spark zu ordern. Bin schon jetzt gespannt auf die Maschine

@LarsLipp

Nee, heute/gestern hast du nix verpasst. Hoffen wir mal, dass wir in der kommenden Woche ne Runde abends fahren können. Oder meintest du Skifahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (2. März 2008)

Wetterfühlig ! 
Alk hatte ich keinen und wenn hätte ich ja geschreiben das ich nen Kater habe   , ich würde gerne jede Migräne gegen einen Kater tauschen wenn ich könnte !


----------



## promises (2. März 2008)

@ Mr.Nice, die teile sind schon geordert, allerdings noch nicht gekommen :-\
ich tippe mal, dass es mitte März fertig sein wird... hätte es zwar gerne noch vorm Abi (10./11./14. sind die Klausuren) fertig bekommen, aber wird wohl nichts.

nächste Woche mit fahren muss ich mal schauen wie viel ich noch lernen muss


----------



## LarsLipp (2. März 2008)

Hi,

Mr Nice: na klar, wobei man bei mir ja nie weiss. Werde die Tage noch ein wenig beobachten. Habe irdengwo so was wie " mit erheblichem Schneefall wird gerechnet" gelesen. Da bin ich so langsam gespannt auf das Wochenende. Das wäre noch was feines 2 Tage noch ein wenig durch den Powder jagen 

Es ist mit nennenswerteren Neuschneemengen zu rechnen. Das schreiben die bei den Wettermeldungen. Fitt wie ein Turnschuh, den ganzen Tag abseits der Pisten. Ich drück mir mal die Daumen. Da warte ich schon seit jedem Wochenende...

Mittwoch ist ja sogar bei uns Schnee gemeldet. 

Und was ist mit dir? OK nicht zu früh freuen.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. März 2008)

@promises

Dann mal viel Erfolg... werden dir auch die Daumen drücken!!

@LarsLipp

Ja, Skifahren im frischen Powder wäre schon fett!! Wo soll`s hingehen?? Mit oder ohne Freundin??

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Am Mittwoch soll die Sonne mal wieder scheinen!! Wie schaut`s mit ner kl. Runde Meli ab 16.30 Uhr aus?? Ich bin auf jeden Fall unterwegs....


----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2008)

Hi,

Mr Nice: ohne Freundin, die ist auf einem Geburtstag und will da unbedingt hin. Mass ja erstmal sehen, ob die Sonne scheint oder nicht. Mir ist das ja egal. Will auf jedenn Fall noch mal ein wenig abseits der Pisten fahren. Ich frage mich eh, fr was es Pisten gibt. 

Ich denke es wird wiedre das Kleinwalsertal: Nah, günstig und wenig los. Ich plane am Freitagabend / Nachmittag loszudüsen und Sa / So zum fahren.

INTERESSE???

Mittowoch könen wir mal schauen, würde dann das Rad ins Auto packen und rüberkommen. Muss aber noch die Schaltung einstellen. Bescheidenes Wetter...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2008)

Oh mann,

das mit dem Wetter ist ja echt bescheiden. Sieht ja schon wieder nach weniger Schnee aus als noch vor kurzem gemeldet. Na warten wir mal noch ein wenig ab. Wenigsten wirds ja jetzt so langsam länger hell.

Gehn oder nicht gehn, das ist hier die Frage. Warten oder nicht warten wohl genauso. 

Werde mich vieleicht mal auf den Mittwoch einstellen. Morgen WSG und Mittwoch radeln bei Sonnenschein, dann ist ja schon bis 18:30 hell, lets Trail again.

Gruß LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. März 2008)

Also, Treffpunkt morgen 16.30 Uhr bei mir (falls dieser nicht bekannt sein sollte => pm an mich). Wird ne kl. Runde Fürstenlager- Auerb. Schloss- Melibokus geben.

Cu
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (4. März 2008)

Hi, 

an Ostern (21.3) mach Bad Wilbad auf. am 22. ist da sogar ein Fun Race. Lass uns da mal drüber quatschen. Wenn wir schon nicht in den Tiefschnee kommen, dann wenigstens ein wenig rocken in Bad Wildbad...

Da sollten wir morgen noch ein wenig üben gehen. Eventuell nach den Trails noch in den Skatepark...

Na schauen wir mal. vieleicht gibt es ja auch Schnee an Ostern!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (5. März 2008)

Ich bin am Samstag wieder mit am Start !


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2008)

Ich sag nur:

Schee wars wieder. 

aber hoffentlich wird bald aufgeräumt. An der ein oder anderen Stelle können wir aber mit dem Bäumen was bauen. Bitte das nächste mal einen Klappspaten mitbringen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. März 2008)

Ja, gestern hat mal wieder gepasst auch wenn`s ordentl. kalt war und wir in einen kl. "Blizzard" geraten sind. Die Abfahrt war schon fett 

Die letzten Hm am Meli. sind moment. echt ne Frechheit!! Mal schauen bis wann die Sauerei wieder beseitigt ist. Am besten wir fahren das nächste mal wieder von der Rückseite an.... oder packen doch die Stihl ein 

Gruss
chris

@promises

Wolltest du gestern nicht mitfahren??


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2008)

Hi,

und wenn dann jeder einen Holzprügel für mich mitnimmt, kann ich bald schön heizen.

Bin wohl leider am Wochenende da, auch wenn der IFEN angblich 50cm Neuschnee hat. Na je nachdem wie man misst.

Also mal wieder der Aufruf: Samstag wird geradelt. Ist ja keine Frage. Die Frage ist nur: ersst Gartenarbeit und dann radeln oder umgekehrt? Spass beiseite: hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
Sieht nach REgen am morgen aus, aber das Ändert sich bestimmt noch. 

Der fette Albert zum Testen ist bei mir zu Hause...

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. März 2008)

Samstag Regen?? Ich sehe hier nix: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html

Würde daher einen Start so gegen 13.00 Uhr wieder vorschlagen.... bin da aber flexibel u. richte mich auch gerne nach den weiteren Mitfahrern.

Strecke: Bensheim- WLV- HP- Juhöhe- Krehberg- Schönberg- Kirchbergh. und evtl. noch Melibokus (je nach Lust und Laune )... ???

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp

Wo im Web schaust du immer nach dem Wetter? Wetter.com


----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2008)

Ich bin Samstag immer noch mit von der Partie !


----------



## LarsLipp (6. März 2008)

Hi,

normalerweisse wechsel ich den Wetterdienst,bis es mir passt.

Wetter-Online. Wetter.com auch mal ab und zu.

13:00, da kann ich ja vorherr schon ein wenig Holz hacken. Micro: wenn keine aufs klingeln reagiert, bin ich im  Garten, einfach mal laut rufen oder hinter dem Haus schauen.

Dann kann ich auf dem Geburtstag auch wieder ordentlich zuschlagen. 

Heute leider zu faul zum spinnen... Drausen macht halt doch mehr Spass 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. März 2008)

Hi,

juhuu, Schaltung geht wieder 1a. Hätte ich auch während der Fahrt machen können. Erst überlegen!

Freue mich schon auf morgen: Habe ein wenig Luft vorne aus der Gabel gelassen, da müssen wir ein paar schöne Trails ansteuern zum austesten! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. März 2008)

@LarsLipp

Na, dann schauen wir mal.....

Werde jetzt mal ne Runde rocken gehen  

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (7. März 2008)

Fals ich nicht mehr dazu komme:

12:30 Uhr Fehlheim -> 13 Uhr Bensheim Rathaus !


----------



## LarsLipp (7. März 2008)

Hi Chris,

hätte fast gekonnt. Egal. Steht jetzt morgen 13:00 Uhr in Bensheim?

Für Sonntag kommen eventuell ein paar Bekannte, entscheidet sich aber noch. Ich gebe dann Bescheid. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (7. März 2008)

hab´s auch ne geschaft ne Runde mit dem HT zu drehen   schee wars !


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. März 2008)

@Mr. Chaussee

Wem sagst du das 

Morgen 13.00 Uhr am Rathaus können wir gerne machen 

Schönen Abend noch 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (8. März 2008)

...woran merkt man das Wochenende ist?

Der LarsLipp ist vor 8:00 Uhr wach. Wo bleibt denn die Sonnne?

Na jetzt gibts erstmal nen Kaffee und wir schauen weiter...

Bis 12:30 / 13:00 Uhr.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. März 2008)

Na, das war doch gestern eine ganz nette Runde gewesen. Leider ist der Trailanteil nicht besonders hoch.... Schade, aber wir werden best. noch ein paar lustige Abfahrten entdecken 

Heute war mal wieder ein Bikefreier Tag angesagt. Gestern doch ein wenig ins Glas geschaut und auch noch schwere Beine von gestern gehabt. Obwohl es gar nicht so viel hm/kn gewesen sind 

Daher war heute "nur" ne große Runde spazieren mit der Freundin und dem Hund unterh. des Melibokus angesagt. War aber zur Abwechslung auch eine nette Sache zumal das Wetter ja gehalten hat bzw. es noch besser als gestern war.

Wie schaut`s die Woche bei euch mit n´er kl. Feierabendrunde aus??

Gruss und noch einen schönen Sonntag.
chris


----------



## promises (9. März 2008)

Hi Jungs,

habs die letzten male wegen lernen nicht geschafft, morgen fangen die Prüfungen an, Montag/Dienstag/Freitag, ab dann bin ich wieder für Ausfahrten zu haben.

Das Innenlager fürs Spark ist nun auch gekommen, also wird der Aufbau auch nachm Abi beginnen können.

Bis denne,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2008)

Hi,

mit ner kleinen Aufahrt unter der Woche müssen wir mal schauen: eventuell am Mittwoch, ich klinke mich dann ein, wenn ich aus Würzburg zurück bin. Falls nix dazwischenkommt, ist 16:30 drin. Wir können ja noch kurzfristig telefonieren.

Ansonten bei mir gestern auch Bikefrei, aber das Holz ist fast weg. Wer sagt denn man könnte Sonnteg nix arbeiten? Ich Sontagsfrevler...

Na hofffen wir mal auf die sone am Samstag

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. März 2008)

Unter der Woche ist vorm 1 April bei mir nichts drin. 

Erst wenn a) die Uhr am 30.03 umgestellt wurde und b) dann ne neue Arbeitszeit / Vertretungs Regelung hier in der Firma getroffen wurde.


----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2008)

Hi,

oder c) du einen Arbeitgerber in der nähe des Melibokus hast. Wenn du dort noch duschen kannst, kannst du sogar in der Mittagspause fahren. 

Na der 1.4. ist ja gar nicht mehr weit. Oh man, schon fast wieder ein viertel Jahr rum...

Gruß und Mahlzeit

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (13. März 2008)

Samstag ? Wieviel Uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2008)

Hi,

Wetter sieht ja einigermasen gut aus. Bin dabei. Wann starten wir? Bin eigentlich flexibel, aber lieber nicht zu spät.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Streckenvorschläge? Hoffentlich binich am Samstag fitter....


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2008)

Einigermassen gut.... hmh, dann werden wir mal schauen wie`s dann tatsächl. wird.

Bin aber am Samstag mit von der Partie. Gegen einen frühen Start (zwischen 10.30 und 12.00 Uhr) spricht von meiner Seite aus nix.

Wie schaut´s bei dir Mirco767??

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Diesmal rocken wir aber ne Strecke mit mehr "Bergabanteil"!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (13. März 2008)

11 Uhr Fehlheim sollte ich hinbekommen oder wollt ihr noch früher ?

Nicht das ich mir den Wecker stelle und danach feststellen muss das es regnet und wir nicht fahren


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2008)

Hi,


jaa Bergab. Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Dh an der Autobanhbrücke. Die hätten ja bei der renovierung einen Minikicker oder wenigsten ein paar Stufen einbauen können. Die machen auch nix für uns...

Ich bin auch früh mit am Start.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Mahlzeit und immer wieder die Frage: was ess ich jetzt...


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2008)

Wenn 11 Uhr nicht zu früh für dich (Mirco767) ist dann haben wir ja schon die Startzeit. => 11.15 Uhr Rathaus.

Regen... nee, eher viel Wind. Aber wenn`s sonst nix ist 

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wir müssten demnächst auch mal eine Schrauberstd. einrichten, da die Tage ein neuer Dämpfer für`s Raid kommt und ich die Adapter für die große Bremsscheibe auch noch nicht drangemacht habe


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2008)

Hi,

für mich passt das. Falls es doch früh regnet können wir das ja noch ein wenig schieben.

Schrauberstunde? Ich hoffe du hast die passenden Buchsen! Na ich muss meine Schaltung ja auch nochmal feineinstellen. Kann aber nicht mehr viel sein...

Nun gehts aber ab in den Sport...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. März 2008)

11 Uhr Fehlheim ist o.k. für mich !

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich Sonntag nicht für die Formel 1 aufstehen soll, wenn ja hätte ich sehr früh schon Zeit für´s radeln.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Schrauberstunde? Ich hoffe du hast die passenden Buchsen!
> 
> LarsLipp



Was für Buchsen?? Hab einen Dämpfer bei der E-Bucht geschossen, der vorher auch in einem Raid eingebaut war.... von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Buchsen die ich moment. drin habe auch wieder passen werden. Oder??

Gestern Abend war ich auch noch ne Runde biken (mit Lampe) gewesen  War sehr nett, da die Vorderseite Meli komplett trocken war  Aber jetzt sieht die ganze Sache schon wieder besch**** aus!!!

Mal schauen was das Wetter morgen so hergibt.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2008)

Hi,

man merktes ist Wochenende...

Noch siehts ja nicht so gut as, aber das wird glaube ich.

Frue mich schon auf die Runde...


Bis Später...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2008)

jo bis später !


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. März 2008)

Wetter scheint ja zu halten 

Ihr müsstet allerd. beim LarsLipp einen Cafe mehr trinken, da`s bei mir ca. 15 min. später wird => 11.30 Uhr Rathaus!!

Okay??

Bis gleich....
chris


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2008)

ich mach mich dann mal langsam auf die Socken 

das wird dennoch heute eine Schlamschlacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (15. März 2008)

Servus!
So hab mich jetzt mol angemeldet.

Bin der Martin der heute (15.03.08) mit Larslipp, Misternice und noch einem netten Kerl den Meli runtergefahren bin! Ich glaube die 3 Person war Mirco767 oder?

Habe mich jetzt mal auf eure Empfehlung hin angemeldet.

Ich hoffe wir kommen dazu nochmal mit einander zu fahren.

PS: Hat echt spaß mit euch gemacht!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2008)

Hi Martin,

na dann hast du uns ja gefunden. Wie du siehst, sind wir des öfteren unterwegs. Nach der Umstellung auf die Sommerzeit sicher auch das ein oder andere Mal wieder passen zum Titel nach Feierabend.

Schau hier einfach rein und beteilige dich...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (15. März 2008)

Werde ich machen. Ich muss von euch noch etwas das Hochfahren lernen und ich kann ja versuchen euch an etwas höhere Sprünge zu führen.

Es ist halt wie bei allem anderen auch. Von anderen lernt man am besten!

Ich denke vom Speed her können wir alle noch mehr wenn wir wollen.

Werde versuchen auf jeden Fall das nächste mal dabei zu  sein.

Ich wünsch euch noch ein schönes Weekend.

Ride On and keep the dirt clean!!!


----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

Moin zusammen  

Bin auch aus eurer Gegend, fahre aber erst seit dieser Woche MTB. Habe mir mein erstes Fully gekauft. Mal eine Frage an euch: Wie weit, schnell usw fahrt ihr denn? Nur mal so zur Info, ab wann ich mich dann trauen kann bei euch mit zu fahren   

Gruss!
Dennis


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2008)

Hi !

@Martin187
ja das war ich  

@Dennis75
wie Fit bist Du denn ? Vorher schon Rad gefahren ? Was für ei Fully ? All-Mountain ? Race ? Enduro ? DH ? Und wo wohnst ? Keine Angst wir haben alle irgendwann mal angefangen.  


@all unsere nächste Tour soll ja wenn das Wetter mitspielt gleich Morgen Vormittag wieder starten, Uhrzeit müssen wir hier noch ausmachen

Treffpunkte sind in Fehlheim und am Rathaus in Bensheim 

PS: bei uns gibts Helmpflicht ! Safty first ! 

PSS: Guß an die 3 Melibiker die wir auf dem Meli oben getroffen haben !


----------



## Martin187 (15. März 2008)

Ach mist. Muss morgen wieder von 12 bis 5 in der Tanke stehen!
Naja das nächste mal klappts vielleicht!


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2008)

Bestimmt ! 

Wie es Ostern ausschaut wissen LarsLipp und Mr.Nice noch nicht die zwei wollen noch mal in den Schnee !  

Ich bin an Ostern bei brauchbarem Wetter sicher unterwegs, ausser Montag da hau ich bir bei Freunden den Bauch voll  

Da finden wir bestimmt auch Gelegenheit mit Dennis75 ne Einsteiger Runde zu drehen !  

Ab 01.04 schaut die Welt, dank Sommerzeit, dann auch wieder unter der Woche besser aus !


----------



## Martin187 (15. März 2008)

Werde auf jeden Fall die Augen offen halten, wann was für mich dabei ist.
Wenn ich mit meinen Kumples "Downhill" fahren gehe sagen ich auch bescheid. 
Vielleicht hat jemand Lust auf eine SCHNELLE Runde bergab!

Letz Fetz and Ride ON!


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2008)

Das ist dann eher LarsLipp und Mr.Nice ! 
Aber das brauch ich Dir ja wohl nicht mehr extra sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (15. März 2008)

Ach komm. Du wolltest uns doch nur nicht blöd dastehen lassen.
In wirklichkeit fährst du doch nachts mit deinem Kona Stinky den Meli runter!

Runter müssen se alle


----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> @Dennis75
> wie Fit bist Du denn ? Vorher schon Rad gefahren ? Was für ei Fully ? All-Mountain ? Race ? Enduro ? DH ? Und wo wohnst ? Keine Angst wir haben alle irgendwann mal angefangen.



ach herrjie, gleich soviele fragen auf einmal 

aso ich war ein cube ams ltd 2008er...  ALL-Mountain... 64683 Einhausen... steht auch rechts beim Avatar usw... 

Nujo... fit... habs bissi schleifen lassen.. also heute waren es 12km in 30 mins... "gemütlich"... 18-20km/h schnitt.. 

Gruss!


----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Da finden wir bestimmt auch Gelegenheit mit Dennis75 ne Einsteiger Runde zu drehen !



Sag mal, fährst du von Lampertheim bis nach Bensheim mit dem Rad und dann noch den Meli hoch?

Wir können ja erst mal zu zweit los... ist vielleicht nicht gleich so stressig?

Wie alt seit ihr denn eigentlich... nicht das ich mit meinen 32 ein alter Sack bin  

Gruss!


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2008)

Jungspund ! Aus meiner sicht ! Mit 32 passt Du altersmäßig gut rein !

Ab und an fahr ich von LA auf den Meli und zurück aber bisher immer nur alleine, wenn ich mit den Jungs fahre gehts bis Fehlheim mit dem Auto.

Klar können wir auch ne Runde mal zu zweit drehen, wenn die Jungs an Ostern wirklich in den Schnee fahren z.B.


----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Jungspund ! Aus meiner sicht ! Mit 32 passt Du altersmäßig gut rein !
> 
> Ab und an fahr ich von LA auf den Meli und zurück aber bisher immer nur alleine, wenn ich mit den Jungs fahre gehts bis Fehlheim mit dem Auto.
> 
> Klar können wir auch ne Runde mal zu zweit drehen, wenn die Jungs an Ostern wirklich in den Schnee fahren z.B.



Hab noch bis 01.04. Urlaub... dann trainiere ich mal nächste Woche (wenns Wetter passt) und dann können wir gerne an Ostern mal zusammen los, wenn du willst!

Gruss!


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2008)

ab Dienstag hab ich auch Urlaub  
Hab aber ein paar Dinge zu erledigen  aber dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir finden nen Termin und drehen ne Runde !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wir finden nen Termin und drehen ne Runde !



Na das wird schon was finden lassen, habe nur gerade mal nachm Wetter geschaut. Nujo... hoffen wir mal das Beste!


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2008)

so schlecht schaut es doch gar nicht mal aus !


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. März 2008)

Martin187 schrieb:


> und ich kann ja versuchen euch an etwas höhere Sprünge zu führen.
> Es ist halt wie bei allem anderen auch. Von anderen lernt man am besten!



Das sehe ich genauso 

Wenn du unter der Woche mal ne Runde rocken gehst sag hier oder mir pm Bescheid 

@all 

Wg. Radeln melde ich mich morgen früh (so gegen 10) wieder hier.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. März 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> PS: bei uns gibts Helmpflicht ! Safty first !



Richtig!! Ohne wird auch definitiv keiner mitgenommen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (16. März 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso
> 
> Wenn du unter der Woche mal ne Runde rocken gehst sag hier oder mir pm Bescheid
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall sage ich bescheid!
Ich denke wir können gut zusammen fahren gehen.
Da wir vom Tempo her sehr gleich sind mach es echt spaß!

Werde nächste Woche auf jeden Fall fahren gehen wenn das Wetter passt!

@Mr.Nice
Wir werden bald auch mal auf die Burg Frankenstein fahren, wenn du bock auf etwas Bikepark riding hast kannst du dann gerne mit kommen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2008)

Hi,

also an den Einhäuser: dumme Frage: bist du schonmal einen Berg hochgefahren? Im flachen fahren wir wenn möglich nicht. Ich will dich ja nicht abschrecken, aber Melibokus ist eher der Einstieg...Na berichte mal, das Rad passt schon. Mit dem Alter liegts du schon gut, da haben zwei von den vieren ein wenig mehr auf dem Buckel. 

He Martin, da werden wir ja motiviert. So viel schneller geht bei mir nicht, oder nur einmal.    aber Trainning macht ja den Meister. Ein wenig springen ist OK, ich suche dann die Rentnerkicker. Habe da schon Respeckt!

Falls wir nicht Frankenstein mitradeln, dann kommen wir euch besuchen und rocken den Chickenway. 

Nun ist hier ja richtig was los! 

gute Nacht und mal sehen was das Wetter macht. Eventuell ist Joga angesagt und dann noch Wellnes...


----------



## Martin187 (16. März 2008)

@Lars
schneller geht immer. Ich habe auch das Problem das ich jemanden hinterher fahren muss um schnell zu sein.
Wenn ich mit meinen anderen Kumpels unterwegs bin, fahre ich auch schneller.
Die fahren halt ein Demo oder Stinky.
Als ich heute mit euch gefahren bin dache ich auch das es jetzt meine 100% sind aber man merk schnell das hier und dort doch npch etwas Speed zu holen ist.

Ich könnte grade wieder aufs Rad steigen und ne Runde drehen!

Sind hier auch leute die gerne mal in einen Bikepark gehen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2008)

Hi Martin,

jo  Bikepark ist auf jedenn Fall angsagt. Will auf jedenn Fall mal nach Bad Wildbad, die machen schon an Ostern auf. Wenn ich nicht imSchnee bin, fahr ich vieleicht hin!  Mal shen, was die für die CHickens so haben.

Ja schneller geht immer, wenn man sieht das der vor einem schneller ist, kann man oft noch ein wenig mehr Gas geben.  Aber die Hauptsache ist es macht Spass. Mal sehen, was ich in meinem alter noch so hinbekomme...

Wie sieht es denn heute bei den anderen  aus? He Denis, wir haben heute noch müde Beine von Gestern. Ist schon wieder windig, vieleicht sollt ich auch den Drachen steigen lassen...

Hält das Wetter oder nicht, na heute starten wier wohl nicht zu früh... Erstmal Frühstücken, aber heute keine Bratwurst 

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Falls es regnet können wir ja schrauben...


----------



## Dennis75 (16. März 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also an den Einhäuser: dumme Frage: bist du schonmal einen Berg hochgefahren? Im flachen fahren wir wenn möglich nicht. Ich will dich ja nicht abschrecken, aber Melibokus ist eher der Einstieg...Na berichte mal, das Rad passt schon. Mit dem Alter liegts du schon gut, da haben zwei von den vieren ein wenig mehr auf dem Buckel.



Moin Lars,

ich stehe schon mit dem Micro767 in Kontakt. Wir werden nächste Woche mal zu zweit los fahren.. er zeigt mir dann mal eure Strecke, das Tempo usw..  damit ich weiss was mich dann in Zukunft so erwartet 

Wegen heute Radeln und so. War gerade beim Bäcker, buah was ein Sauwetter. Regnet und stürmt.. da macht das doch keinen Spass!  

Gruss!!!


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. März 2008)

Sorry, aber ich bin für heute auch raus 

Mal schauen viel. haben ja einige von euch unter der Woche Zeit und Lust auf ne kl. Feierabendrunde. Einfach hier posten....

@Martin187
Wg. Rinne/Bikepark hätte ich grundsätzl. Interesse. Allerd. wie LarsLipp schon geschrieben hat sind wir in dieser Beziehung absolute "Beginner"... aber "lernwillig" 

Gruss und noch einen schönen Sonntag 
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. März 2008)

Hi,

melde mich auch ab. nach dem Sonnenschein gestern kann man einfach nucht fahren! Eventuell können wir ja aus der Marmorit Halle eine Indormtb Halle machen... na egal, wir sind ja doch recht häufig unterwegs, da kommt es auf nen veregneten Sonntag nicht an.

Ja, so langsam wird der Titel wieder Programm und es wird eine Feierabendrunde. Nun sieht es die Woche über nicht so gut aus, da gehts an Ostern vieleicht doch in den SChnee.  Aber wenns schneit, will die Freundin wieder nicht. 

Ja, dann einen schönen Sonntag

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2008)

Hi Leutz,

das ich auch raus bin habt ihr ja alle sicherlich schon gemerkt.

Das Formel 1 Rennen heute morgen hat mir außer Schlafmangel, dann auch gleich noch ne schöne Migräne beschert. Schon wieder !  

Naja vielleicht pack ich es noch das HT etwas zu bewegen  ist aber hier im Flachland ganz schön windig, sollte aber weiter nicht stören  

Mit Dennis75 drehe ich ne Runde zwischen Dienstag und Donnerstag ! Einmal Meli auf der Strasse rauf und den Weg runter der unsere normale Strecke immer wieder kreuzt. Nein nicht den von Gestern !


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2008)

Ostern steht und fällt ja bei Euch mit dem Schnee !  

Oster-Sonntag könnte ich mich den Jungs in Schreisheim anschließen, Karsten hat eh schon X mal gefragt ob ich nicht wieder mal mitfahren möchte !   Oster-Montag ist nix bei mir mit Radeln, da ist großer Brunch angesagt bei Freunden !


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2008)

So hab doch noch meine 30km abgespult schön gemütlich mit etwas Wind, jetzt geht es mir wieder gut !


----------



## Martin187 (16. März 2008)

@Lars und Mr.Nice.

Ich würde mich auch als Anfänger betiteln! Bikepark muss diesen Sommer auf jeden fall sein. Und wenn einer nach Bad Wildbad fährt bitte melden!!
Ich muss da mal hin!
Wir werden sicher noch ne Runde zusammen drehen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2008)

bin ich "der Tourer" der einzige der schon mal in nem Bike-Park war ?

Todtnau ! ! ! War klasse die ganzen Jungs vom Chickenway  aus zu beobachten ode reinfach nur dumm im Weg zu stehen *lol*

Ach ne in Bad Hintelang war ich ja auch schon mal !   

Aber immer nur auf Touren, bei denen wir halt auf dem einfachsten Weg dann abgefahren sind


----------



## LarsLipp (17. März 2008)

Hi,

Ihr seht es ist unter der Woche, mein Post ist nach 8:00. 

Na mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ich freue mich schon nochmal auf Schnee. Bad Wildbad macht ja schon die Woche auf. Bei gutem Wetter können wir demnächst dann mal ne "Tour" im Park machen. 

Sind ja glaube ich auch ein paar Dinger für Chickens mit dabei und vieleicht auch ein paar kleine Sprünge und Drops.

Nun wird erstmal geschafft und bis spätestens Mittwoch weiß ich bestimmt auch ob es in den Schnee geht oder nicht!


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Dennis75 (18. März 2008)

So der Mirco ist bald bei mir, dann geht los.. bin ja echt mal gespannt


----------



## Martin187 (18. März 2008)

Wollte mal fragen wo ihr eure Schienbeinschoner gekauft habt, und was sie gekostet haben?
Mr.Nice, Lars und Mirco haben mich etwas komisch betrachtet als ich meine Beine für die Abfahrt prepariert habe!
Damit muss langsam mal Schluss sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2008)

Hi Martin,

wenn du das Klebeband umsonst bekommst, ist das doch OK. Ja macht schon sinn so nach und nach Ausrüstung zu kaufen. Macht ja auch immer ein wenig Spass. Mein Tipp ist die vor dem Kauf mal anzuprobieren.
Ich habe meine vom Stadler und die haben 45 ode 50 Euro gekostet. Mr. Nice hat mal wieder was vom Nobelhersteller, aber die sind schon ziemlich geil. 
Bei www.hibike.de haben die von Dainese schon welche ab 27 Euro im Angebot, aber die hat Mr Nice aus irgendeinem Grund nicht gekauft. Dann gibt  
es auch immer noch massivere Modelle, ich fahr ja eh nicht so extrem und wollte keine DH-Monsterteile, sondern welche, mit denen ich noch fahren kann. Du kannst unsere ja mal anziehen.

So wie es aussieht, bin ich übers Wochenende zum Snowboarden unterwegs. Eventuell gehe ich dann Montags radeln. Ansonsten wirds ja langsam länger hell und die Feierabendrunden können starten... 

Gruß und bis demnächst

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (18. März 2008)

Nabend ! 

Kaum hat man Urlaub   ist das Wetter zumindest heute toll ! 

Dennis und ich haben ne kleiner Runde ab Einhausen auf das Auerbacher Schloss und zurück gedreht und das neue Cube wurde damit eingeweiht ! 

Mein wichtigstes Anliegen lag heute darin Dennis zu zeigen warum wir uns überhaupt den Berg rauf quälen. Die Abfahrt vom Schloss, die wir auch letzten Samstag gefahren sind hat das etwas veranschaulicht und Dennis hatte sichtlich Spaß dabei  konditionel ist er leider noch  nicht ganz in der Lage mit uns die Feierabend Runde zu drehen aber das wird


----------



## Dennis75 (18. März 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> Kaum hat man Urlaub   ist das Wetter zumindest heute toll !
> 
> ...



Hey Leute 

Micro hat da leider recht. Ich werde erstmal eine Weile noch trainieren und dann erst bei euch mit fahren. Alles andere hätte hier keinen Sinn! Das es so anstrengend sein kann einen Berg hoch zu fahren...  

Nochmals vielen Dank an Micro das er sich mit mir einen paar Stunden lang "rumquälte". Ich habe sehr viel gelernt dadurch und mir wurden schnell meine Grenzen gezeigt. Danke nochmal!!    

Ach ja, ich kann es nun sehr gut verstehen warum ihr euch den Berg hoch  quält. Die Abfahrt war nur noch genial. Auch wenn ich doch gestehen muss, dass ich noch grossen Respekt hatte. Aber was wird schon!  

Gruss!!!
Dennis


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2008)

Na dann Glückwunsch,

so, der erste Bergist geschafft, jetzt nur dranbleiben. Alternativ zu ner kompletten Runde, baut dir der Chris bestimmt mal nur einen Anstieg mit ein. Dann haben wir schon müde Beine und du kommst mit.

Na viel Zeit geben wir dir nicht, du wirst dann bald gefordert. 

Na viel Spass beim Training, so wie es aussieht, bin ich ein bis 3 Tage zum Boarden unterwegs.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Dennis75 (19. März 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch,
> 
> so, der erste Bergist geschafft, jetzt nur dranbleiben. Alternativ zu ner kompletten Runde, baut dir der Chris bestimmt mal nur einen Anstieg mit ein. Dann haben wir schon müde Beine und du kommst mit.
> 
> ...



Moin Lars,

ich hoffe das das Wetter nun etwas besser wird. Dem Dennis war gestern zum Teil schweine kalt. tja so ohne Winterklamotten. Aber ich sagte ja ich habe viel gelernt gestern  

Wenns passt werde ich über Ostern noch mal los ziehen.. kenne ja den Weg nun.. 

Gruss!


----------



## Micro767 (19. März 2008)

Und wenn es mal ein andere Weg sein soll frag einfach ! 
Wir geben, voraus gesetzt wir können, gerne Tipps und Vorschläge !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2008)

Dennis75 schrieb:


> Moin Lars,
> 
> ich hoffe das das Wetter nun etwas besser wird. Dem Dennis war gestern zum Teil schweine kalt.
> 
> Gruss!



Wie kalt?? Hab gestern Abend noch einen Nightride in kurzen Hosen unternommen 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. März 2008)

Es ist nicht jeder so Kälte unempfindlich wie Ihr Zwei ! Mr.Nice & LarsLipp ! ! !


----------



## Micro767 (19. März 2008)

ich dreh mal ne Runde  

schee ist wenn man Urlaub hat und das Wetter halbwegs trocken ist !


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ich dreh mal ne Runde
> 
> schee ist wenn man Urlaub hat und das Wetter halbwegs trocken ist !



Es sei dir gegönnt 

Viel. kannst du ja aber die Stihl mit einpacken und die Trails rund um den Melibokus von dem ganzen Schei*** befreien 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2008)

Hey,

ich hab da ne gute Idee. OK, nur gut für die "alten" der Feierabendrunde.

Wer mit uns fahren will, muss erst seine Arbeitsstunden leisten. Wir zeigen denen dann wo was wegzuräumen ist. Und wenn sie fertig sind überlegenn wir uns was anderes.  Was haltet Ihr denn davon?

Aslo Denis, das nächste mal gehts schon ein wenig höher und schwup die wup fährst du  uns davon. 

Bergab haben wir auch einen "Motivator" im Team, da kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen. Höchsten dass ich mich nur noch mit FullFace auf den Hometrail traue. 

Oh mann, im Moment scheint wieder die Sonne...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (19. März 2008)

Sorry aber ich war mit dem HT hier im Flachland unterwegs !

Hab nen kleiner Schnee-Schauer unterwegs erlebt


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2008)

Hi,

es ist vollbracht:

Der Ralf hat gebucht. Wir fahren nach Dalas und rocken Lech - Zürs. Anfahrt Samstag Mittag und Sonntag / Montag auf der Piste. Jetzt bin ich so heiß und würde ja vieleicht noch den Samstag dranhängen, aber was macht der Verkehr...

Nun denn, euch auch hier viel Spass, wenns Wetter wird dann ja vieleicht morgen noch ne Runde. Mal schauen.

Gruß und frohe Ostern

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2008)

@LarsLipp

Glückwunsch und viiiiiiiel Spass im Schnee  Bei mir hat`s leider nicht hingehauen...

Gruss und "Ski Heil"
Chris

Ps.: Moment. herrscht aber Lawinenlarmstufe 3!! Alles Vorsicht beim Offpiste rocken


----------



## Martin187 (20. März 2008)

Na super. Heute ist gutes wetter um den Meli zu rocken und was ist?
War gestern bei kack wetter mit nem Kumpel etwas Street fahren und habe jetzt Hände die von Blasen nur so überseht sind. KOTZ!
Aber ich habe es geschafft! Der 360 steht!!!!!! GEIL!

Naja ich hoffe in ein paar Tagen geht es wieder.


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2008)

Ein 360er  Fette Sache!!!

Wo fahrt ihr eigentl. Street?? Weiherhausstadion, Taunusanlage oder wo??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (20. März 2008)

wirklich überall!
Viel in der Stadt. Parkhaus an der LFS, Scholl-Schule wir fahren eigentlich rum und nehmen alles mit was kommt!


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2008)

He,

Glückwunsch. Ich kann mich gerade mal ohne Rad um 360° drehen.

Na erst wollte sich die Vorfreude nicht so richtig einstellen, jetzt werden wir wohl schon am Samstag morggen in der Früh vor den Staus losdüsen. OK, nur wenn es am Freitag so schneit wie gemeldet. 

Konnte den Ralf überreden, der hatte nach seinen 10 Tagen Urlaub erst icht sooo viel Lust, aber wir sind das Tiefschnee dream Team und dann passt das. Eventuell fahren noch ein paar Bekannte mit, und wir wollten denen ja nicht die first Lines überlassen.

Wichtig: No friends on Powder Days 

na vieleicht kommt die Sonne raus und ihr könnt hier noch ein wenig die Berge unsicher machen. Wenigsten könntet Ihr den Wald aufräumen 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2008)

Irgendwie schaut Wetter technisch hier nicht so toll aus über Ostern !

Dennoch ! Fahren die Zuhause-Gebliebenen zusammen mal was ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Fahren die Zuhause-Gebliebenen zusammen mal was ?



Können wir im Auge behalten und kurzfristig hier im Forum abklären. Allerd. bin ich z.B. schon Sonntag morgen zum Brunch und Montagmittag zum Essen verplant.

Ansonsten sollten wir einfach mal das Wetter  im Auge behalten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2008)

Hi Mr.Nice,

Montag hau ich mir auch den Bauch voll und Du glaubst gar nicht wie ich mich auf den Brunch jedes Jahr freue ! 

Hab immer einen Blick in den Himmel, wenn ich ins Freie komme


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2008)

Hi,

na ich bin auch noch hier und beobachte das ganze. Man, es Schneit in den Bergen und einige Liste sind heute zu! Das freut mich für morgen. Nachdem die Saison ja abgeschlossen war, möchte die E. eventuell nächstes Wochenende doch nochmal weg. Na meine Kasse läßt es zu und wenn fahr ich eh nur zum IFEN. Billig und gut, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt. Da kann der Chris ja nochmal überlegen...

ABer warten wirs mal ab, Wetterprognosen für mehr als 3 Tage sind eh nix.
Ich drück euch mal die Daumen, dass Ihr auch ein wenig fahren könnt. 

Das mit dem Wetter ist der Hammer: sobald der Metereologische Winter ist, ist nix mit Snowboarden, kaum ist es Frühling und es geht nochmal voll ab.
Allerdings siehts mit dem Radeln ja genau umgekehrt aus: im Winter sind wir in kurzen Hosen unterwegs und im Frühling dann mit Winterkleidung.    

Die Klimakatastrophe muss schneller kommen, dann haben wir das ganze Jahr 25° und Sonnenschein.  Aber wahrscheinlich mit Windböen von 80km/h.

Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier 

LarsLipp


----------



## Dennis75 (21. März 2008)

Moin,

bin Sonntag ab 12 Uhr bei den Schwiegereltern.. k.A. wie lange das dauern wird das Fressen  

Montag sind wir dann auch Brunchen.. ab 11 Uhr... das wird so 3-4 Std dauern nehme ich mal an.. 

Aber das Wetter ist eh mehr als bescheiden...  

Gruss!!
Dennis


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2008)

das Wetter ist doch echt zum :kotz:  kaum will man raus auf´s Rad fängt es wieder an zu regnen


----------



## Dennis75 (21. März 2008)

Hier hat es gerade gehagelt !!! Nun ist alles weiss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2008)

einfach nur zum


----------



## Dennis75 (21. März 2008)

Hey Micro mach mal dein ICQ an


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2008)

Dummer Spruch für die Daheimgebliebenen:

Des einen Freud, des anderen Leid. Wir freuen uns über Niederschläge, aber ur in Schneeform.

Wetter ist für Montag gut gemeldet, dann futtert Ihr ja aber? 

Na egal, bald ist Somerzeit und auch unter der Woche bei gutem Wetter biken locker möglich. Und dann wirds warm und man kann grillen 

Bin also immer noch hier und warte auf meinen Abruf.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2008)

So der Fat Albert passt ! 
Und hat sogar noch 4mm Luft zum Umwerfer, also könnte sogar ein 2,4 NN passen 

Soll ich den alten wieder mit zu dir bringen LarsLipp oder soll ich ihn entsorgen ? Oder ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. März 2008)

@Micro767

Das klingt doch gut. Dann mal nix wie neue holen und drauf ziehen
War gestern noch spontan ne Runde Meli fahren und sau danach aus..

Dreckig und nass ist wirkl. kein Ausdruck!! Gut das die Swamphings drauf waren  

Mal schauen was das Wetter heute so macht. Sieht aber wieder eher nach Reeeeeeeegen/Schnee aus

Geh jetzt erstmal Brunchen. 

Frohe Ostern
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. März 2008)

Was für ein besch*** Wetter!! Unglaublich....

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp

Wolltest du nicht Skifahren gehen? Das hättest du auch auf der Neukirchner Höhe haben können 

Oder hast du den Schnee etwa aus den Alpen mitgebracht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. März 2008)

Hi,

dann ging hier wohl nicht so viel. 

OK, bei uns war das Wetter nicht wie versprochen, es war besser. 
Samstag Neuschnee bis ca. 50cm. Sonnenschein ohne Ende.   

Wir sind gefahren bis nix mehr ging.
Sonntag trübes Wetter aber die Sicht war OK. Ein wenig Neuschnee ist wieder gefallen und wir waren auf der Suche nach frischen Lines.  Und es ging immer noch ein wenig.

Auf Montag dann wieder 10 cm Neuschnee und schön kalt.   Das wechseln von Sonne und Wolken ist ausgeblieben. Bis 15:30 sonnig, bei der letzten Abfahrt wurde die Sicht etwas schlechter. Aber immer noch viel frischer Schnee. 

Alles in Allem: Ein Traum. OK, R und ich sind ja auch das DreamTeam. 
3 Unvergessliche Tage. Nun hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter und dann rocken wir den Odenwald. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (25. März 2008)

Sonne, schwarze Wolken und Schnee !

Das kälteste Ostern seit Beginn der Wetter Aufzeichnung ! *argh*


----------



## Dennis75 (25. März 2008)

Tja, das wird noch viel schlimmer werden alles...

leider..


----------



## Martin187 (25. März 2008)

Heute könnte man ja ne Runde drehen. Ich fahr erst mal zu Hibike und geh shoppen.

Fals ich später aufs Rad steige sag ich bescheid.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2008)

Hi,

na jetzt wirds ja ab dem Wochenende richtig gut. Die Zeit wird auch umgestellt. Dann werden wir wohl reglmäßig auch unter der Woche den Wald unsicher machen.

Sieht ja nach regenfreiem sonnigen Wochenende aus.

Und sind auch nur noch 3,5 Tage. Na dann bis bald... 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (26. März 2008)

Hi,

wo wie es aussieht gibts ja am Wochenende richtig gutes Wetter.

Eventuell gehe ich trozdem nochmal Snowboarden mit der Freundin. Wenns Wetter für beide passt.

Wie schauts denn bei euch mal mit nem Wochenende in den Bergen im Sommer aus? Ich hätte da schonmal Lust. Anreise Freitags nach der Arbeit und 2 Tage radeln. Sollte eben in 3 bis 4 Stunden mit dem auto erreichbar sein. Gibt auch die Rocky Days mi Kleinwalsertal, klingt ganz gut. 

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=427

http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/reise/kleinwalsertal_1005.pdf

Mr. Nice: Kannst du denn au der Ferne ne Tour mit guten Trails planen??? Oder brauchts dann dort nen "Führer". Oder kann man sich irgendwoher GPS Touren ziehen?

Die Rocky Days sind direkt nach meinem Frankreich Urlaub und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich da schon gleich wieder weg will / kann???


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (26. März 2008)

Ordentliche Preise ! 

Selbst organisiert ist das wesentlich günstiger machbar !


----------



## LarsLipp (26. März 2008)

Hi,

richtig. Ich bin eh nicht so der "organisierte Tour" Typ. Aber ich würd dann schon gerne die richtigen Abfahrten finden. Ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel.

Na mal sehen was unser private Guide so sagt. Aber so ein Bikewochenende würde mich schon reizen. OK, ihr macht ja immer längere Touren. Aber 2 Tage ordentlich rocken ist für mich OK, dann  kann man auch ordentlich Gas geben.

Ne wenigstens ist hier im Tal der Schnee schon weg. Vieleicht schaffen wir ja Freitag Nachmittag eine kleine Runde mich Schnee hinter dem Ohly Turm?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. März 2008)

@Micro767

Also ich finde die 119,- Euro für die Privatunterk. noch vertretbar, da das ganze ja auch mit Touren ist. Natürl. stimme ich dir zu, dass man es selbst um einiges günstiger organisieren kann... 

Grundsätzl. hätte ich aber nichts gegen geführte Touren einzuwenden wenn diese was können und wir dadurch auf einigen Singletraisl surfen können die wir sonst nicht gefahren wären. 

Ich traue mir aber auch durchaus zu, für ein Wochenende ein paar schöne Touren im Kleinwalsertal zusammen zustellen. Zumal es gerade hier schon ein paar nette Vorschläge gibt: http://db.intermaps.com/im/areamaps/kleinwalsertal/index.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (26. März 2008)

Hi,

das wollte ich höhren. Garmin hat auch die Preise für die GPS Geräte gesenkt. Das ist ja eventuell auch ne Chance an die Trails ranzukommen. Na 2 Tage bringt man dort schon rum. Soll ja auch nen kleinen Bikepark geben. Ob der mit Lift ist? Da könnte man dann Nachmittags noch ein wenig Technik üben...

Die Übernachtung geht schon für unter 20 Euro los. Wobei bei den 119 ja auch noch ein BBQ oder so dabei war. 

Ich bin auf jedenn Fall mal mit dabei. Schauen wir mal wann es sich anbietet.

Aber erstmal ist noch Ourewald angesagt! 

Bin ja echt mal auf das Wetter gespannt. Kanns gar nicht glauben, dass es am Sonntag 17° geben soll.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (27. März 2008)

Ja, schauen wir mal welcher Termin sich anbietet. Habe jetzt in den nächsten Monaten einige Hochzeiten, Geburtstage und Konfirmationen anstehen.... 

Wg. Garmin würde ich noch warten, da so wie`s moment. ausschaut sich vermutl. diese Technik hier durchsetzen wird => www.apemap.com 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (27. März 2008)

Jo ! Wie schaut es rein zeitlich morgen am Freitag aus ?

Ich muss unbedingt was tun, bevor mir ganz die Decke auf den Kopf fällt oder gar der Himmel !


----------



## LarsLipp (27. März 2008)

Die spinnen die Germanen.. He nur den Galliern fällt der Himmel auf den Kopf, du hast doch immer einen Helm auf.

Bin mir noch nicht so sicher wie lange ich arbeite, aber gerne mit dabei ne Runde zu drehen, sollten wir morgen noch schauen.

Ansonsten halt am  Weekend bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. 

He Micro, hast du Urlaub???

Ist ha schon etwas länger hell.

Dann bis zur Lagebesprechung morgen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2008)

Bonjour toujours.... also ich kann ab 13.30 Uhr Feierabend machen, d.h. dass ich ab 15.00 Uhr startklar wäre 

Allerd. bin ich moment. nicht wirkl. fit!!

Also, lasst was hören.

A bientôt
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2008)

Hi,

im Moment zieht es ja ein wenig zu. Warten wir mal noch ab.
Wie schautes denn morgen und übermorgen aus? 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2008)

Ja, hat sich leider wieder ein bißchen zugezogen.... aber ich werde nachher definitiv ne Runde drehen, da ich die ganze Woche schon aufgrund des Wetters faul zu Hause rumgegammelt habe.

Wg. Samstag/Sonntag muss ich heute Abend nochmal mit meiner Chefin Rücksprache halten....

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Hab nur bis 13.30 Uhr einen Rechner zur Verfügung. Desh. haltet euch ran mit den Antworten.

@LarsLipp
Doch nicht nochmal Skifahren??


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2008)

15 Uhr heute sollte ich hinbekommen ! Heute ist mein letzter Urlaubstag klar das es dann schön wird ! 

Hier scheint gerade wieder die Sonne !

Samstag / Sonntag ?! Klar doch ! Wann ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2008)

Dann machen wir doch 15.00 Uhr fest. Treffpunkt bei mir zu Hause oder Rathaus in Bensheim??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2008)

Rathaus da ist leicht zu parken und ich finde es mit dem Auto auch einfacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2008)

Hey Jungs,


ich denke 15:00 ist mir zu Früh. Na mal schauen. Lasst uns dann für morgen halt was ausmachen. Eventuell schaff ich ja heue noch ne kleine Runde, sonst wirds mir auch zu langweilig. Vieleicht gibts auch nur ne Runde Gartenarbeit...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (28. März 2008)

Servus.
Bin eben nach Hause gekommen, war ne Runde Meli rocken.
Was für eine Schlammschlacht!
Hab mich 2 mal verfahren und bin nur im Matsch gelanden.
Hat aber wie immer viel Spaß gemacht.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2008)

Schee war´s wieder aber wie Martin187 schon geschrieben hat, sehr viel Matsch, nicht über all aber doch fast zu viel.

Samstag ! Wieviel Uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2008)

Hi,

ja, wann sollen wir starten? Mir wörs lieber früher. So spätestens gegen 11:00 in Fehlheim sprich 11:30 Bensheim Rathaus. Bin aber auch für alle anderen Zeiten zu haben. Wollte halt morgen nach dem Radeln das Projekt mäh den Rasen angehen. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2008)

Mr.Nice ? Wieviel Uhr ? 

Ich hab kein prob um 11:30 am Rathaus zu sein, ob für es 11 Uhr Fehlheim reicht ?


----------



## Micro767 (28. März 2008)

Martin187 ? Wie schaut es bei Dir aus ?

Sonst noch wer der vielleicht mit möchte ?

Und Sonntag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (29. März 2008)

11.30 Uhr Rathaus passt

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2008)

Hi,

dannn schau ich mal, ob um 11:00 jemand zu mir kommt. 

Oh, die Sonne scheint schon 

Gruß  

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (29. März 2008)

Ich komm an das Rathaus !

11 Uhr Fehlheim packe ich heute nicht ! Muss noch Frühstücken und kurz im Garten was helfen.


----------



## Micro767 (29. März 2008)

die Ventilkappe ist wohl von dem Stein runter gerollt auf die von uns abgewandte Seite   hab sie bisher nicht gefunden  

Na dann muss unsere Tour morgen vieleicht dort noch mal vorbei führen


----------



## Martin187 (29. März 2008)

Ich fall für die nächsten 3 Wochen aus.
Als Freitag Abend nach meiner Meli Tour mein Fuß immer dicker wurde bin ich mal ins Krankenhaus gegangen. UNd was ist!
Bei einem Sturz am Freitag Vormittag hebe ich mit das Kreuzband im Sprunggelenk angerissen!!!!
3 Wochen Sportverbot!
Aber gott sei dank geht Motorrad fahren noch, dass hält mich jetzt erst mal über Wasser.

Viel Spaß euch allen beim fahren.

"""""HHEEEEUUUULLL"""""

So eine verfluchte Scheise, grade wenn es anfängt warm zu werden muss mir sowas passiren.


----------



## Micro767 (29. März 2008)

Oh ! 

Na dann mal "Gute Besserung !" Du Armer !


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. März 2008)

Also, 11.30 Uhr morgen Rathaus würde bei mir passen  Wie schaut`s bei euch?
Hab vorhin ja noch mein Radel sauber gemacht und leider feststellen müssen, dass die Umlenkwippe gebrochen ist !! Jetzt muss ich`s  erstmal zum Händler bringen...:kotz:Gott sei dank hab ich ja noch mein heißgeliebtes Freak

Gruss
chriss

@Martin167
Auch von meiner Seite aus gute Besserung. Wieviele Bänder hat`s denn erwischt?

@Micro767

Meinst du Ohlyturm?


----------



## Micro767 (29. März 2008)

o.k. 11 Uhr Fehlheim was ja dann 10 Uhr heute wäre somit klingelt um 8 der Wecker   ! 

Jo ! Ohlyturm oder wo sonst hatte ich heute nen Platten   bzw. nen Schleicher, der Schlauch hält bisher recht gut die Luft


----------



## Martin187 (30. März 2008)

Bänderriss im Sprunggelenk. wie viele laputt sind Keine Ahnung. Aber ich denke der Arzt hat schei... gelabert.
Ich kann jetzt schon fast wieder normal laufen.
Ich denke er ist(war) nur verstaucht.

Mal sehen wie es sich die nächsten Tage verhält.
Vielleicht sitz ich nächstes WE wieder auf meiner Enduro Lady

PS: Danke fürs Mitleid

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (30. März 2008)

Hi Martin,

auch von mir gute Besserung. Na ich hoffe es geht schnell vorbei. 

11:00 Sommerzeit bei mir und 11:30 in Bensheim.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (30. März 2008)

Ich hoffe das ich schnell wieder auf den Beinen bin!
Will auf jeden Fall mal wieder ne Runde mich euch fahren!


----------



## Dennis75 (30. März 2008)

War heute wieder trainieren.. bis zum Auerbacher Schloss hoch.. naja .. muste schon mal anhalten unterwegs..  irgendwann werde ich es da auch mal in einem Zug hoch packen...


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2008)

Hi Dennis,

ja ohne Fleis kein Preis. Aber wenn du schön trainierst, dann gehts bald von ganz aleine. 
Also gib dir nen Motivvationsschub und bleibe einfach nicht stehen! Ein Kumpel hat mal gesagt: wenns ganz schlimm ist und man nicht mehr kann, wirds nicht mehr schlimmer. Ist so, OK bis zu nem gewissen maas. Einfach mal durchbeisen. 

Und der Rest: morgen siehts nach Sonne aus. Ich denke da schaffen wir nochmal ne Runde. Also ich bin ab 17:00 mit am start, eventuell auch ein paar Minuten früher. 

Gruß und schöne Woche

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2008)

Soll heissen ich werd das RAd ins Auto packen heute Abend und schaun das ich Dienstag um 17 Uhr in Fehlheim bin.

Na ! Schau mer mal ob ich das packe ! 

@ Dennis, jo immer schön radeln, radeln, radeln !


----------



## Dennis75 (31. März 2008)

Die Abfahrten... dafür strampelt man doch gerne den Berg hoch


----------



## Martin187 (31. März 2008)

@Dennis warum bleibst du denn stehen? Keine Luft mehr oder schmerzen in den Beinen?

@All bin bald wieder fit um ne Runde mit zu fahren. Ich denke nächste Woche gehts wieder.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. März 2008)

Maaahlzeit!!

Hab grad mal ne Mail an Fusion geschrieben und warte jetzt gespannt auf die Antwort. Mal schauen was mich der Spass kosten wird...

Bei ner Feierabendrunde wäre ich morgen auch dabei allerd. muss ich bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten..... besteht viel. die Mögl. die Startzeit auf 18.00 Uhr zu verlegen??

Gruss
chris

@Dennis
Immer schön weiter trainieren... das zahlt sich schon aus 

@Martin187
Wenn du`s dir gut tapst kannst du auch schon früher wieder mit....sprech da aus Erfahrung (4mal die Bänder im re. Sprunggelenk gerissen!!)


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2008)

Hi,

18:00 Uhr. Bist du dann auch pünktlich oder wird der Feierabend vieleicht späterrrrr? Dann müssten wir aber fast mit dem Auto nach Bensheim. Sonst ist es auf dem Rückweg so dunkel.

Was meint der Micro denn? Vieleicht schauen wir mal, wie lange es heute hell ist. Mal sehen ob ich heute in den Sport komme: die Katze hat nen Schnupfen. 

Mal sehen, ob es morgen überhaupt so sonnig wird...

Na mal sehen...

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2008)

Bei 18 Uhr komm ich halt von Zuhause !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (31. März 2008)

Nee, Feierabend wird nicht später Also, halten wir mal 18.00 Uhr fest. Sonnenuntergang ist für 19.55 Uhr vorhergesagt.... sollte also dann auch noch bis Fehlheim ohne Licht reichen.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Hab heute einen ganz schönen Muskelkater vom We.!!!


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2008)

Hi Mr. Nice,

sobald ich am Heldenfriedhof bin gehts auf jedenn Fall. Du plannst ja die RUnde und wenns dunkel ist, musst du mich nach Fehlheim begleiten und mir leuchten... 

Das wärs was ich mir vorstellen kann: einen privaten Leuchter. 

Jo, passt schon, Hey Micro: kommst du dann zu mir oder treffen wir uns in Bensheim?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2008)

in Bensheim ! a) hab ich dann etwas mehr zeit und b) hab ich ja auch kein Licht !


----------



## Dennis75 (31. März 2008)

Martin187 schrieb:


> @Dennis warum bleibst du denn stehen? Keine Luft mehr oder schmerzen in den Beinen?
> 
> Gruß



Alle.. keine Kraft mehr in den Beinen und am schnaufen wie ein Walross.. frag mal den Micro.. als er mit mir fahren war...  

Aber wird schon werden


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2008)

mit Dennis Luft ist es gar nicht mal so schlecht gestellt !  
Selbst Sekunden bevor er nicht mar radeln kann, hat er genug Luft zum quasseln   

@Dennis75: wenn Du die Strecke ohne anhalten packst, treffen wir uns wieder und es gibt den nächsten Abschnitt ! Danach organisieren wir noch ein Treffen mit Mr.Nice und dann gibts Grundlagen in der Fahrtechnik !


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2008)

@Mr.Nice
wie schaut dein Feierabend den Mitwochs aus ? Wegen Treffpunkt in Schriesheim mit den Pfaffenhuber Jungs 

@LarsLipp
wann bekommst Du das neue Auto ? Und welches ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2008)

Hi,

keine Ahnung wann es das neue Auto gibt. Wird ja aber in der Probezeit sowieso ein interims Wagen. Also die richtige Kiste gibt es dann hoffentlich ab Juli.

Na die Sonne lacht ja im Augenblick, dann gehts ja ab 18:00 in Bensheim am Rathaus los.

Bin irgndwie müde und könnte noch ne Stunde schlafen, aber irgendwie wartet hier die Arbeit. 

Gruß und bis um 6

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2008)

ich kann Morgen ja eh nicht   aber für nächste Woche hab ich uns gerade mal vorab angemeldet  

Morgen komm ich max dazu mein HT wieder, im Ried, zu bewegen


----------



## Martin187 (1. April 2008)

Ich könnte drade total durchdrehen!
Ich sitz hier am PC die Sonne scheint und ich kann nicht Radeln gehen!
Das Leben ist so unfair!!
Euch viel spaß beim fahren. Und passt gut auf, nicht das es euch auch noch erwischt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. April 2008)

Ja, die Sonne lacht 

Heute Abend 18.00 Uhr steht!!

Wg. Schriesheim muss ich mal schauen, da ich alle 2 Wochen Seminar habe. Allerd. ist das meistens gegen 16.00 Uhr beendet so, dass ab 17.00 Uhr nichts gegen eine Fahrt nach Schriesheim sprechen würde. Bliebe nur die Sache mit dem Fahren noch zu klären, da Tina in der Regel erst gegen 18.00 Uhr aus Mainz zurück ist.

Bis später....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2008)

Ich komme auch nicht wirklich vor 16 Uhr hier weg ! 
Auto   organisiert LarsLipp  

Abgesehen davon müssen wir ja nicht jede Woche dort mit fahren, obwohl es am Anfang natürlich alles neu und Interesant sein wird. Gerade für Euch Zwei !

@Martin187
das ist ja wie ne Bestrafung ! Mir stingt es ja schon das ich Arbeiten muss und kann nicht biken aber Zuhause sitzen und nicht biken können ist echt hart !


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2008)

Hi,

ja so wie es aussieht, wirds ja wieder kälter. Schön dass wir heute den Abend nutzen können.

He Martin: du bist bald wieder dabei , aber isst echt bescheiden aus dem Fenster zu schauen und nix zu tun.

Was fahren wir den heute?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. April 2008)

Wir fahren heute Abend Rad 

Hätte vorgeschlagen, dass wir Brunnenweg- Wamb. Sand- Fürstenlager- Hochstädten- Auerb. Schloss- Melibokus und über Auerb. Schloss wieder zurück nach Hause fahren.

Was meint ihr?? Sollte passen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. April 2008)

past bestimmt


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. April 2008)

@LarsLipp

Kannst du mir bitte nachher deine Dämpferpumpe mitbringen?? Der drecks Answer Dämpfer ist mir am So. doch einwenig oft durchgeschlagen...

Daaaaaaanke
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2008)

Hi,

das kann ich jetzt nicht glauben: Mr. Nice hat keine Dämpferpumpe. 

Aber ansonten nen Haufen Kram im Rucksack...

Ich hoffe ich denke dran, muss die gleich mal in den Rucksack. Aber für lange Abstimmung haben die weiter angereisten keine Zeit, ich muss ja dann in der Dämmerung nach F. fahren... Ich sitze gerade auf der Terasse und hatte noch Grillreste mit Reis und Erdnusssauce. 

Radfahren ist auf jedenn Fall OK. Wir könnten ja auch mal wieder die Rinne ansteuern...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (1. April 2008)

Doch Mr. Nice hat auch eine Dämpferpumpe!! Nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass diese defekt ist....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2008)

Hi Chris,

na wenn die im A***** ist, ziehen wir dir die wieder raus, OK, ich nicht. 

Ich habe die Pumpe eingepackt!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Dennis75 (1. April 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> mit Dennis Luft ist es gar nicht mal so schlecht gestellt !
> Selbst Sekunden bevor er nicht mar radeln kann, hat er genug Luft zum quasseln
> 
> @Dennis75: wenn Du die Strecke ohne anhalten packst, treffen wir uns wieder und es gibt den nächsten Abschnitt ! Danach organisieren wir noch ein Treffen mit Mr.Nice und dann gibts Grundlagen in der Fahrtechnik !



Quasseln muss halt immer sein 

ICh melde mich dann wenn ich es in einem Zug packe.. so dann in 2-3 Jahren!? ;-)


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2008)

die klassiche Feierabendrunde ! 

Schee aber kurz war sie gestern ! Und irgendwo hab ich mir das Knie aufgeschlagen, bestimmt an nem Ast oder so. Nässt, ist dick und tut weh  

Aber zurück zum Thema ! Wie schaut es aus, zeitlich ? Können wir das vieleicht an einem anderen Tag etwas früher machen ? Für mich ideal wäre halt, wenn ich direkt von der Arbeit aus nach Fehlheim fahren könnte   somit bekommt Mr.Nice noch ne kleine Gnadenfrist  und ich fahr keine 45km extra mit dem Auto  

@Mr.Nice wie war Dein Wochenplan nochmal ? Wann hast du mal früher Feierabend ? Mitwochs und Freitags oder ?


----------



## Martin187 (2. April 2008)

Servus. War gestern mal beim Bikers-Treff und bekomme jetzt einen neuen Hinterbau Dämpfer auf Garantie  .
Meiner hat Ölverlust an der Schraube der Platformdämpfung. Ist mir Gestern beim Bike putzen aufgefallen.
Morgen geh ich zum Doc und mal sehen was der sagt wann ich wieder Bike fahren darf.

gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (2. April 2008)

Hi Leutz,

vor Samstag kann ich leider oder eher zu meinem Glück   nicht mehr ne Runde mit Euch drehen.


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2008)

Hi,

da kann man ja fast von Glück reden, wenn man selbst und das Rad Ok sind!

Verluste ohne Ende. Ab und zu denk ich mir auch das die Protektorenbeimabfahren gegen mehr als nur Stürze helfen! Na auch dem Micro gute Besserung! 

Und was ich immer sag: die verkaufen nur Schrott: wie alt ist der Dämpfer im Enduro??? Das gibts doch gar nicht.

Was neues vom Bike von Mr. Nice? Ich glaub ich warte bis die Pechsträhne vorbei ist und bleib so lange zu Hause...

Wenns so weitergeht überholt der Dennis den kranken Haufen...

Na dann bis die Tage, eventuell Samstag.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (3. April 2008)

Moin Moin LarsLipp,

ich setze aber nicht wegen dem Knie aus   hab morgen nen wichtigen Termin auf den ich mich vorbereiten muss   drückt mir ab 15 Uhr beide Daumen


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2008)

Hi,

da das hattest du ja erzählt. Wir drücken dir die Daumen 

Das  Wetter ist je eh eher fürs Studio geeignet. Samstag ist auch Regen angekündigt. Na wir werden sehen.

Dann viel Erfolg.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. April 2008)

Bonjour,

hatte gestern Seminar und war desh. nicht am Rechner.

Also, am We. werde ich mich in München zwecks Junggesellenabschied (nein nicht mein eigener) befinden, d.h nix mit Radeln am Wochenende aber dafür 

Wg. dem Raid hab ich bisher nix neues gehört außer, dass die Wippe bestellt ist... mal schauen ob das auf Kulanz läuft bzw. was mich der Spass kostet.

Dummerweise hab ich nach meinen Abgang bei der Feierabendrunde nun auch ein komisches Knacken beim Freak feststellen müssen:kotz: werd`s jetzt mal zum Bikerstreff bringen damit sich die Jungs der Sache annehmen können. Die Buchsen von der Gabel sollten es eigentl. noch nicht sein.

Gruss
chris

@Micro767
Werde dir auch die Daumen drücken. Wird schon

@Martin187
Was einem beim Putzen so alles auffällt... kenn ich


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. April 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wann hast du mal früher Feierabend ? Mitwochs und Freitags oder ?



Also, ich kann außer dienstags (da erst ab 18.00 Uhr) immer schon ab 15.30 Uhr Feierabend machen.... öffentl. Dienst halt

Allerd. hab ich moment. ein Seminar laufen was alle 2 Wochen mittwochs von 08.30 Uhr - 16.30 Uhr ist. Dafür kann ich dann freitags auch schon wieder ab 12.30 Uhr ins Wochenende starten

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2008)

He,

Mr. Nice: schafft Ihr auch was. Kein wunder, dass du unter der Woche nach der Arbeit so fitt bist: der Büroschlaf ist halt doch der Beste. 

Ich dachte schon das du ein knacken in der Schulter hast.

Mein Tipp an euch: putzt die Räder nicht, dann findet Ihr auch keine gebrochenen sachen! 

OK, im Herbst ist auch meins mal dran...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2008)

Wie schaut es morgen aus ?

Mr.Nice ist ja in München feiern ! 

LarsLipp ? Uhrzeit ! Bitte nicht so früh ;-)

Sonntag kann, glaube ich, dann keiner von uns dreien :-(


----------



## LarsLipp (4. April 2008)

Hi,

ja ich kann am Sonntag nicht. Habe ja die Kommunion(nicht ich, ich bin aud dem Verein ausgetreten und muss zum Glück nicht in die Kirche )

Wenn wir nur zu zweit sind, sind wir da recht flexibel und sollten nach dem Wetter schauen. Bei Regen habe ich keinen Bock! Aber es wird bestimmt besser als gemeldet. Wenn noch jemand mitwill, bitte melden. Dann machen wir was aus.

He Mr. Nice: ist dein Rad OK? Viel Spass in München.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. April 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> He Mr. Nice: ist dein Rad OK? Viel Spass in München.



Gude,

hab leider immer noch nichts von meinem Radel gehört... warten wir mal ab, was der Montag dann bringen wird.

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende zusammen mit hoffentl. nicht allzuviel Regen.

Ride on
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (4. April 2008)

@ Mr. Nice

Gude Chris!
Wollte nur schon mal bescheidgeben daß meine Schulter langsam aber sicher wieder einsatzfähig ist. 
Die Laufräder für's Prophet hab ich eingespeicht, würde aber auch ne
Runde mit'm CC- Hardtail mitfahrn.
Hab erstmal die nächsten 7 Tage spät, also am 12./13. könnte ich mich
euch anschließen,wenn ihr dann ne Runde dreht.
Kannst Dich ja mal melden!
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (4. April 2008)

He,

ein neuer in der Runde, das wird ja was gheben in diesem Jahr. Herzlichst willkommen. Na dann bis demnächst.

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2008)

Hoffen wir morgen mal auf gutes Wetter !

Ich schau vor dem Frühstück morgen früh gleich mal hier wieder vorbei ! 

PS: und Danke für´s Daumen drücken, hoffe es hilft noch !


----------



## Dennis75 (4. April 2008)

Werden immer mehr hier


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2008)

Hi,

eben heimgekommen: es regnet. Na mal sehen, was das Wetter macht!

Na Dennis: du siehst es schaffen einige den Berg hoch, auch DU 

Bis späterrrr....

LarsLipp


----------



## Dennis75 (5. April 2008)

Samstag Morgen 09.30 Uhr - Regen.. na das wars dann wieder mit dem Biken... macht nichts fahre ich mal zum Bikemaxx oder so


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2008)

11:20 alles Nass im Ried, hab jetzt eh erst mal ausgeschlafen  

Denke LarsLipp Du hast keine Lust im Regen eine Runde zu drehen   ich werde Formel 1 schauen und danach vieleicht das HT mit Regenbegleitung bewegen oder auch nicht


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2008)

Hi:

RICHTIG, null Motivation bei dem Wetter. Nach dem letzten Wochenende will ich bei Sonnenschein fahren. Na wird bestimmt zum nächsten Weekend. Gerne auch bei gutem Wetter unter der Woche.

Na dann verirre ich mich vieleicht mal in den Sportpark und geh in die Sauna!

Na mann soll ja auch mal ein paar Tage ausspannen? 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (5. April 2008)

@Mr.Nice

Nur mal so ne Blöde frage. Hast du heute mit einem Kumpel Junggesellen abschied gefeiert?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2008)

Mr.Nice ist in München beim Jungesellen abschied !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2008)

So war ne Sauna Tour drehen   komplett im Regendress, auf das ich ja schön schwitze


----------



## Micro767 (6. April 2008)

War ich der Einzige der sich sportlich betätigt hat ?
War heute auch wieder auf ner Sauna Tour. mein HT hat sich gefreut mal wieder bewegt zu werden


----------



## Dennis75 (6. April 2008)

Bei dem Wetter wohl schon


----------



## LarsLipp (6. April 2008)

Hi,

oh mann, nur gefutter. Zumindestens am Montag mal wieder in Studio: Joga und Pump. Dann hoffe ich auf besser Wetter. Sollte am nächsten Wochenende mal so einige Kalorien  auf der Strecke lassen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2008)

Hi,

es schneit! Na irgendwie spielt da Wetter doch ein wenig verrckt, wobei wir das letztes Jahr auch schon hatten. 

Wird sich ja hoffentlich bis zum Wochenende bessern.


Die Lifte machen jetzt auch zum großen Teil zu. Kapier ich nicht. Da könnten die mal die Saison verlängern und haben Schnee ohne Ende und was machen die: die schließen???

Na egal, wir werden sehen was das Wetter macht.

Erstmal ne schöne Woche.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. April 2008)

Tach auch,

melde mich aus München wieder zurück. Junggesellenabschied war lustig und feucht-fröhlich. Die nächsten Wochen kann ich aber auch kein Hefeweizen mehr sehen....

So wie`s ausschaut hab ich aber am We. hier nichts verpasst... Wie schaut`s die Woche über mit Radeln aus?? Hoffe, dass ich zumind. eins heute schon wieder abholen kann.

Wer von euch hat eigentl. den Schnee geordert??

Gruss
chris

@yo!achim

Das hört sich doch schon wieder gut mit deiner Schulter an!! Dann sehen wir uns best. am kommenden We. zu einer Tour


----------



## Micro767 (7. April 2008)

Schnee ! wenn Du es nicht warst bleibt nur noch LarsLipp !

Den ich hab mit dem weissen Zeug ja mal überhaupt nix zu schaffen !

Auch und PS: das Daumendrücken geht kommenden Montag 16 Uhr in die 2´te Runde !


----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2008)

Hi,

Daumen ist gedrückt. Das wird schon. Ich habe den Schnee nicht bestellt. Sind ja gar keine Lifte mehr auf!

Na wenns jetzt ein paar Tage ordentlich runer macht, dann bleibt ja nur noch Sonnenschein fürs Wochenende.

War mit nem Bekannten in der Schnitzelei, zum Glück kann ich nachher ins Studio!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (7. April 2008)

Servus zusammen,

... mööönsch ist der Thread lang geworden, hab grade versucht, alles zu lesen aber das ist echt zuviel, hab aufgegeben... war ich so lange weg?

Melde mich hiermit zurück, bei mir hat sich in letzter Zeit viel verändert aber jetzt wird es Zeit, das Bike mal wieder mehr zu bewegen.
In der nächsten Zeit sind meine WEs ziemlich voll aber unter der Woche würde ich gerne Abends ab und zu eine Feierabendrunde drehen... ist dringend nötig 
  

Wäre schön, wenn noch jemand Zeit und Lust hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. April 2008)

Hi,

da ist der der WAWA, na wie du siehst waren wir nicht faul. Sind sogar noch ein paar Rad Begeisterte mit dazugekommen.

Wir sind auch unter der Woche nach dem Feierabend unterwegs. Siehst ja dann immer hier wanns losgeht!

Warten wir mal auf den Sonnenschein, dann gehts wieder ab...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2008)

Heute Morgen waren es 0°C *brrr* aber es soll ja jetzt wieder wärmer werden !


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2008)

Hi,


zumindest scheint die Sonne. Und für Samstag ist ja strahlender Sonnenschein gemeldet. Hätte mal wieder Lust die Trail-Tour zu wiederholen!

Martin: bist du wieder fitt? Wie weit kannst du denn fahren? Also eher wieviele HM machst du denn mit? 

Na wahrscheinlich passt es am Freitag auch schon, Heute gehts bei mir auf keinen Fall, morgen eventuell nochkurzfristig, wenn die Sonne lacht!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (8. April 2008)

Servus,

heute scheint ja ein genialer Tag zu werden, bin leider in Amberg und erst morgen zurück... hoffe es hällt, ich würde gerne morgen Abend eine Runde drehen.

Melde mich dann morgen nochmal


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2008)

@LarsLipp

welche Trail Tour ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. April 2008)

@Wawa68

You`re Welcome Morgen könnten wir`s tats. mal wieder ins Auge fassen. Das Wetter soll ja halten... hab gestern auch wieder mein Freak abholen können. Waren scheinbar nur die Dämpferbuchsen gewesen. Allerd. fehlt mir nun noch der Adapter für die 190er Scheibe vorne (hab versehentl. den 210er Adapter gekauft )... Falls jemand die Tage bei Hibike vorbeifährt bitte melden!!

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp
Welche Runde meinst du mit "Trail-Runde"??

@Micro767
Daumen sind auch von mir gedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (8. April 2008)

Also ich wüde es am Samstag mal probieren. Ich würde mich anschließen und soweit mitfahren wie möglich.
Wenn ich merke das es nicht mehr geht dreh ich einfach um.

Wann wollt ihr den fahren?

Also Trail Tour höhrt sich interesant an!

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2008)

Nicht vor 11 Uhr !


----------



## LarsLipp (8. April 2008)

Hi,

Trail Tour: Ich denke Mr. Nice hat die Strecke im Kopf. Das war die kreuz und quer ZickZackstrecke durch den Wald. Da hätte ich mal wider Lust zu.

Alles klar? Ansonsten bin ich morgen in Schweinfurt, wenns bei euch klappt, kann ich ja vieleicht noch zu euch stoßen. Donnerstag ist Sportpark Tag und Freitag bin ich auch wieder gerne mit am Start.

Für die Samstagsrunde haben wir ja noch ein wenig Luft. Ich kann ja auch danach noch schön im Garten ein wenig schnippeln...

Na dann erstmal nen schönen Feierabend.

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. April 2008)

Okay, dann weiss ich was für eine Runde du meinst. Von mir aus gerne. Wg. Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt sollten wir uns nochmal unterhalten. So wie`s gemeldet ist, könnte es am Wochenende wieder sehr nass werden....

Warten wir`s einfach mal ab.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2008)

Ich war heute mit dem HT unterwegs, hab ne Runde geträumt und bin mal zu meinem hoffentlich neuen Arbeitgeber geradelt, 18,2km einfach 98% Radweg oder geteerter Feldweg. 40 Minuten hab ich gebraucht müsste dann aber erst duschen


----------



## Martin187 (8. April 2008)

Kann mir jemand nen guten Sportmediziner empfehlen?
Will mein Fuß auf jeden Fall vor ner Tour richtig Tapen lassen!

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (9. April 2008)

@Martin187

ob sich das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss lohnt ? Wird mit Sicherheit nicht gerade günstig.

Aber es sollte theoretisch jeder Sportarzt und jeder gute Physiotherapeut machen können ! Football Trainer können das meist auch


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2008)

So es ist nun schon Donnerstag ! Draussen ist noch immer alles Naß ! Aber Samstag Sonntag soll ja die Sonne mehr durch kommen und es soll trocken bleiben !

Morgen Freitag schauen wir mal ! Vieleicht können wir kurzfristig was machen


----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2008)

Hi,

Samstag Mittag wirds ja sonnig. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekannstlich zuletzt. 

Wird schon. Sonntag kann ich nicht, da gehts in den Süden nach Bruchsal zum Grillen.

Ich bin dann am Samstag recht flexibel und es ist ja schon schön lang hell!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (10. April 2008)

Also Samstag würde ich mitfahren! Bin zwar noch angeschlagen aber ich muss mal wieder aufs Rad.

Freitag nachmittag würde ich vielleicht auch ne klene Runde fahren.
Jemand lust Freitag so ab 1Uhr ne Runde zu drehen? ( Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mit spielt).

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2008)

Freitags kann ich z.Z. noch nicht vor 16 Uhr eher 16:30


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2008)

Ich werde morgen mein Raid zum Händler nach Gundernhausen bringen und es hoffentl. nach meinem Termin bei Gocrazy wieder mitnehmen. Hoffen wir mal.... 

Wird daher aber eher morgen weniger was bei mir....

Samstag dagegen läuft Wetter soll ja auch wieder passen. Wer ist denn jetzt alles außer den üblichen Verdächtigen mit am Start??

Gruss
chris

@Martin187
Wenn du Tape hast dann kann ich`s auch machen. Durfte sowas als Sani bei der BW erlernen. Ansonsten kann ich dir nur die Jungs von Physio³ empfehlen!! Sag dann Tom einen schönen Gruss von mir


----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2008)

He Martin,

das macht der Chris. Das passende Band hast du ja jetzt über!

Na wir können ja für morgen nochmal schauen. Wenns Wetter mitspielt wäre ich auch mit am Start. Pack halt mal dein Rad ein. So ab 16:30 kann ich auch und hab Lust, wenn das Wetter mitspielt!

Samstag gehöre ich ja eh zu den üblichen Verdächtigen. 

Habe höchstens noch dem Tom mit am Start, der hat aber noch keiner Helm... Mal schauen.

Na dann drücken wir dir mal die Daumen mit dem Rad! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2008)

Jo ! dann werd ich mal versuch dran zu denken und heute das Rad und was ich sonst so brauche ins Auto zu werfen.

Umzihen kann ich mich ja bei Dir LarsLipp ;-)


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2008)

Morgen könnt ihr aber eher die Badehose (http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html) einpacken *Duck und weg*

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Habe höchstens noch dem Tom mit am Start, der hat aber noch keiner Helm...



Ohne Helm = Keine Teilnahme!!

Hab aber zu Hause noch einen rumfliegen....


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2008)

Ich hab heute einen Alpina Mythos in Gr.52-57 zurück geschickt  

Und werd den anderen neuen wohl morgen einweihen  

@Mr.Nice
Termin bei Gocrazy, als Guide ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> @Mr.Nice
> Termin bei Gocrazy, als Guide ?



Si, schauen wir mal was der Mike so erzählt....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2008)

Hi Mr. Nice,

ja, wir brauchen dann noch nen Helm! Melde ich dann aber nochmal ob du den dan mtbringen sollst.

Hoffe deinem Rad gehts gut...

Jetzt gehts gleich ein wenig Bügeln undd Spinnen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2008)

Rad ist im Kofferraum und wartet gespannt ob das was wird morgen


----------



## Martin187 (10. April 2008)

Mal so ne Frage. Ich habe ja nur nen Fullface Helm ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich den erst bei abfahreten anziehe.
Ich hab keine Lust die ganze Tour das Ding auf dem Hirnkasten zu haben.
Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich trozdem mit.

Also morgen kann ich leider erst am 5! Muss leider in der Tanke schaffen.

Samstag bin ich dabei!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wawa68 (10. April 2008)

Bin Samstag nun leider doch verhindert, könnte aber Freitag und/oder Sonntag.
Am Freitag werde ich wohl erst gegen 4 in Bensheim sein und Sonntag natürlich ganztägig.

Ich hab auch noch einen Helm übrig, wenn also Bedarf ist...


----------



## Martin187 (10. April 2008)

Also für Abfahrten habe ich dann doch ganz gerne einen Fullface Helm auf und 2 Helme durch die Gegend fahren muss ja auch nicht sein.


Keep the dirt clean


----------



## yo!achim (11. April 2008)

Hi!
Würde mich der Samstagsrunde anschließen, allerdings zwickt die Schulter doch noch ganz schön, kann es also auf keinen Fall krachen lassen.
Bin allerdings bis etwa 13 Uhr bei Physio3 (zum Weißwurstfrühstück- das Bier laß ich weg)
Wann und wo solls denn losgehn?
Dann bis Sa vielleicht....
Gruß J


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe auch ab und zu wenns warms ist selbst die Halbschale ab. Und manchmal sogar die Sonnenbrille. Nee Martin, ich denk es geht nur ums Bergabfahren? (Mr. Nice bitte um Kommentar!).

 Gut, Strasenverkehr ist eigentlich noch schlimmer als im Wald. Muss eigentlich auch mal meinen FF testen.

Was heißt hier Weiswurstfrühstück? Nur für Mitglieder? Sehe bei denen nur am Sonntag Tag der offenen Tür....Lade uns doch alle ein und wir treffen uns da. Mr Nice kennt die ja auch. Wir sind ja alle irgendwie eventuell Kunden für die...

Und je nach Handicap muss ein Bier getrunken werden. Wer zu fitt ist oder ein leichtes Rad hat muss Bier trinken. Weisswurst wäre für mich ja das optimale Doping, wobei ich für ein Rennen doch eine Bratwurst vorziehe!

Wir können uns ja wirklich dort treffen? Um 13:00 Uhr?

Bin aber auch für alle anderen Uhrzeiten zu haben.

Freue mich schon auf die lustige Runde. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter, aber Niesel hält mich nicht ab!

Na dann lasst uns noch ein wenig schaffen.

Micro: mal das Wetter weiter beobachten, eventuell muss ich heute noch einen Tisch abholen....Martin: das passt doch auch bei dir?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2008)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nur nen Fullface Helm ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich den erst bei abfahreten anziehe.



Das passt schon auch wenn´s mit Full Face im Sommer ganz schön warm wird...

@yo!Achim
Bist du dir sicher das der Tag der Öffenen Tür nicht am Sonntag ist?? Lt. HP ist da Sonntag eingetragen....

@LarsLipp

Gegen Weisswurst hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Von mir aus (vorausgesetzt es ist auch am Samstag) können wir uns bei Physio³ treffen. Treffpunkt 12.30 Uhr??

Ich müsste morgen sowieso erst noch mal ein Setup für Gabel und Dämpfer vornehmen!! Bringst du mir desh. deine Pumpe mit!?!?

Danke und Gruss
chris

@Wawa68
Wie doch verhindert??


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2008)

d.h. ich komm Samstag 12 Uhr nach Fehlheim und muss ein Schloß einpacken !


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2008)

Hi,

ne vergess das SChloss, da macht dann einer Bike Wache: Mr. Nice, der muss dan eh sein Rad einstellen.

habe auch gesehen, dass die am Sonntag Tag der offenen Tür haben. Bitte noch abklären. So a Worscht und eh Bier macht mich zum Tier. 

Ansonten können wir uns ja auch sonstwo treffen.

Na dann und weiter gehts.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2008)

Wie ist das Wetter gerade an der Bergstasse ?

Hier in Groß Gerau ist alles Naß


----------



## Martin187 (11. April 2008)

Nur mal so ne kleine frage. Was wollen wir bei dem Physio3??
Wir wollen doch biken!
Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns am Rathaus. können ja 13 Uhr oder 13.30Uhr ausmachen.
Ich schliese mich natürlich der Mehrheit an.


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2008)

Weißwurst essen und Dein Fuß tapen lassen


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2008)

Hi,

na ein Treffpunkt ist einfacher. Ist das Weiswurstessen überhaupt am Samstag??? Wenn nicht ist es ja eh egal.

Hier ist es noch trocken, aber ich bin auch noch am "Tischholen" zu organisieren. Na wir schauen mal noch ein wenig...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2008)

Bis 15:35 bin ich bestimmt im Büro und somit hierrüber erreichbar


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2008)

Feierabend !

Ich fahr dann mal nach Hause !


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2008)

kaum sitz ihim Auto regnet es auch schon  

Na hoffentlich ist es morgen besser !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (11. April 2008)

Wann und wo ist den jetzt Treffpunkt? ( Fals es nicht regnet )

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. April 2008)

Also, ich würde vorschlagen, bei Lust und Laune 12.30 Uhr beim Physio³ (vorausgesetzt es ist nicht erst am Sonntag => sag mal hierzu was yo!achim). Allgemeiner Treffpunkt ansonsten 13.30 Uhr dann am Rathaus. Passt das??

Werde morgen früh aber nochmal ins Forum schauen. Viel. erreiche ich ja auch noch den Tom... melde mich wieder.

Maaahlzeit
chris


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2008)

13 Uhr Fehlheim ist voll o.k. und auch ich werd vorher noch hier vorbei schauen.


----------



## yo!achim (12. April 2008)

sorry, komme gerade vom Arbeiten und hatte keine Gelegenheit ins Netz zu gehen. Bin mir sicher, daß das Wurstfrühstück für Mitglieder am Samstag ist.
Vielleicht gibt's am So einen "Tag der offenen Tür" für die Allgemeinheit-
also die (noch) nicht Verletzten- wie auch immer, werde Sa dort sein.
Wer will, kann mich so um 10.30 Uhr unter 0177 7357607 anklingeln,dann kann ich genaueres sagen, denke der Tom hat sicher noch ein paar Weißwürste für potenzielle Patienten parat.
Bis später
Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2008)

Hi,

so, wir werden gege 10:30 nach Birkenau aufbrechen und den Tisch holen.

Micro: 2 Stunden sollten wohl reichen. Ich hab mein Handy bei mir, wenns später wird, klingel ich dich an. So wie es aussieht, treffen wir uns ja dann eh erst um 13:30 am Rathaus, sprich 13:00 Fehlheim?

Wegen dem Helm meld ich mich auch noch bei dem Mr. Nice...

Na dann hoffen wir mal auf Sonnenschein, beim nächsten Grillen haben wir nen großen Tisch! 1,20 x 3,00 meter...

Dann gehts zu den happy Trails, wird heute bestimmt feucht frölich.  Zum Glück hab ich mein Rad noch nicht geputzt. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. April 2008)

@LarsLipp

Erster Post heute 7.28 Uhr??? Es ist doch Wochenende... Egal, heute lacht mal wieder die Sonne und meine beiden Räder sind auch wieder fit

Da Micro um 13.00 Uhr bei dir sein wird, machen wir nun 13.30 Uhr am Rathaus fest. 

Dämpferpumpe brauche ich im übrigen nicht, da ich mir gestern bei Hibike gleich noch eine mitgenommen habe.

@yo!achim
Ich melde mich gleich mal bei dir wg. Physio³. Wollte sowieso schon lange mal wieder Tom "Hallo" sagen. Muss allerd. erst noch ein bißchen was in der Wohnung erledigen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2008)

o.k. dann steht für mich 13 Uhr Fehlheim !

Wenn es eng wird Lars ne kurze SMS reicht


----------



## promises (12. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
lange nichts von mir hören lassen, wenn ich den Steuersatz vom Spark gleich noch einstelle, komme ich auch ans Rathaus. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2008)

Na dann werden wir ja heute richtig viel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (12. April 2008)

Also ich bin dann auch um 13.30Uhr am Rathaus!

@Mr.Nice hast du so Tape für den Knöchel? Wenn nicht muss ich bei ner Apotheke vorbei fahren. 
Soll ich um 13.15Uhr bei dir am Haus sein? Dann können wa ja zusammen zum Rathaus fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2008)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verzählt habe sind wir zu 7´t !


----------



## Dennis75 (12. April 2008)

Und Leute wie war es ?!


----------



## promises (12. April 2008)

war ne gute Tour, zwar nicht viele Kilometer, dafür aber Höhenmeter.

bei der Abfahrt vom Meli habe ich natürlich unten noch ne Freundin mit ihrem Mtb getroffen, dann bin ich grad nochmal hoch, dürften also knapp 1100 hm gewesen sein.

ich hab ja jetzt wieder n Bike und die AbiPrüfungen sind rum -> ich bin öfter dabei 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2008)

Eckdaten: 39km für Lars und mich 29km ab Rathhaus mit 1028hm 

8 Leute bunt gemischt, ich denke allen hat es Spaß gemacht und es war für jeden was dabei !

Schee wars !  

Wer hat nun Zeit und Lust morgen ? Treffpunkt Rathaus ? Uhrzeit ?

Mein Rad steht noch im Kofferraum


----------



## yo!achim (12. April 2008)

Kann frühestens ab 14 Uhr. Will auch erstmal abwarten, wie meine Schulter
auf den Ausritt heute reagiert.
Bis jetzt sieht's gut aus-nix zwickt! 
Jedenfalls war das mal echt gut heute 
Meld mich morgen gegen 12 Uhr nochmal hier 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis75 (13. April 2008)

Auch wenn ich schon bei euch mit halten könnte, heute leider keine Zeit da in HP verkaufsoffener Sonntag & Autoschau ist.. Frauchen will da hin..


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2008)

Hi,

na wie fühlt sich denn heute der Martin? Bestimmt gut 

Wenn unter der Woche mal die Sonne rauskommt, bin ich Dienstag oder Mittwoch mit am Start. Ansonsten euch erstmal ne gute Tour heute und bis zum nächsten Wochenende...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (13. April 2008)

irgendwie hab ich leichten Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln  

@yo!achim ich werd um 12 schaun was Du so schreibst  

Ich kann kann auch mein HT aus dem Keller holen und hier im Ried mein Muskelkater raus fahren  

Ja wie geht es dem dem Martin ? Er ist ja jung ! Da macht das einem nicht soo viel aus ! Wird wohl auch etwas Muskelkater haben


----------



## yo!achim (13. April 2008)

Moin!

@ Micro:
So wie's aussieht, sind wir die einzigen heute.
Schlage vor, ich mach den Chaussee- Laufradsatz aufs HT und komm ins Ried zum Muskel-lockerfahren.
Gegenwind statt Steigung, oder Km statt Hm 
Regensachen pack ich besser ein.
Könnte so ab 15 Uhr bei dir sein, + - 30min.
Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (13. April 2008)

o.k. ! dann würd ich sagen ich schick Dir meine Adresse per PN und du kommst hierher. Dann machten die +/- 30 Minuten nix aus

Ich mach mein HT fetig und wir können gleich los ! Wo und was wir fahren können wir ja dann bequatschen !

Möchte noch wer mit ?


----------



## Micro767 (13. April 2008)

Schee und schee Naß war´s heute  

Hat aber echt Laune gemacht mal nicht alleine durch´s Ried zu radeln !   Immerhin war das auch knapp 60km


----------



## Martin187 (13. April 2008)

Hi leutz.

Mir gehts super. Ein paar Verspannungen im Rücken aber sonst nix!
Den Beinen gehts erstaunlich gut.

Ich bin die kommende Woche ausgeplant! 

Ich werde vielleicht mal 2 - 3 Stundne mit Mr.Nice rumradeln und versuchen im Bunnyhops und so scherze bei zu bringen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (13. April 2008)

Hi,

na dann sagt mal  bescheid, vieleicht üb ich mit. Leider ist der Skatapark am Weiherhaus ja im Umbau. Würde auch ganz gerne mal die Räder mehr als 3 cm über den Boden bekommen.

Oh let the sun shine...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2008)

@ Martin187 
na das hörst sich doch gut an ! Dann bist Du noch richtig ausbau fähig was das Berg hoch fahren angeht ! Berg ab macht Dir ja eh keiner von uns was vor !


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2008)

So Leutz ! 

Denkt dran ! Ab 16 Uhr Daumen drücken ! ! !  
Ich mach mich langsam los ! Muss mich ja noch hübsch machen  

THX !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (14. April 2008)

Was für ein Wetter.... der April macht was er will!!

@promises
Das war ja klar, dass du nochmal hoch auf den Meli musstest 

@Martin187
Ja, sag bescheid wenn du Zeit und Lust auf Streetfahren hast. Bin dabei

@Dennis75
Sicher, dass du schon ne Runde von 30 km und ca. 1000hm verträgst??

@Micro767
Für Mittwoch sieht`s leider wieder nach Regen aus... ist dann trotzdem die Schriesheim Runde angesagt?? Mir würde ein bißchen Regen auch nichts ausmachen....

Daumen sind für heute mittag gedrückt... wird schon

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (14. April 2008)

Hi

@Mr.Nice Ich muss mal schauen wanns klappt aber wie gesagt wenn ich zeit finde ruf ich dich einfach an.

@Lars bitte bleib von dem Skatepark fern!!! Da bricht man sich nur die Knochen wenn man mit nem MTB fährt.

Bevor es auf Rampen geht wird erst mal fleißig das Bunnyhoppen geübt!

Mr.Nice kann dir ja bescheid sagen wenn wir was ausgemacht haben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2008)

Hi,

na im Moment ist nix mit Skatepark. Fand das aber immer recht Lustig. Nur schaff ich es ja eh nicht über den Table zu springen sondern nur drauf.

Aber bin schon auf ein paar Lehrstunden gespannt. Na wenn der Aprill so bleibt gibt es einen BOMEBSOMME. 
He Denis: hast wohl trainiert! Na Glückwunsch, dann steht dem Beitreten ja nix mehr im Wege. Hast du aber Flott hinbekommen! 

Und der Martin schafft das nächste mal auch 3 mal den Meli und zwar locker! 

Nun ist erstmal Joga angesagt!  Schön stretchen und dann noch ein wenig Mukipower ansammeln!

Dann komm ich wenigstens mal von zu Hause weg!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Ist ja fast schon ein Chatroom...

Hoffe das Daumendrücken halt geholfen


----------



## Dennis75 (14. April 2008)

Öh Leute !? ICh hab geschrieben, wenn ich mithalten könnte(!) ..  bin noch nicht wirklich soweit und bei dem Wetter.. ist nicht wirklich viel mit trainieren.. sorry fürs Missverständnis!!


----------



## Micro767 (14. April 2008)

So danke fürs Daumen drücken, es ist zwar noch nicht durch aber ich denke es halt geholfen ! Ich warte jetzt auf die Finale positive Antwort und darauf den Vertrag zu unterschreiben.     

Wegen Mittwoch, das kläre ich morgen mit Karsten und sag bescheid !


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2008)

Hi Micro: 

Klingt gut, dann kannst du auch noch ne Runde Bier ausgeben. 

und Denis: welches schlechte Wetter, hast du am Samstag geschlafen? 
OK, ich glaube du hast was von shoppen erzählt, dann lieber nen ordentlichen Schoppen als bei dem Wetter shoppen!

Je nach Wetterauskunft siehts wenigstens am Wochenende einigermasen freundlich aus. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (14. April 2008)

Hi zusammen!
@ Micro:
hab die Daumen mitgedrückt, schön wenns klappt! 

Nachdem die Sonntagsrunde ja dann doch etwas mehr als "muskelentspannend" war (jedenfalls für mich!) , werd ich mal zwei Tage die Beine hochlegen. 

Wegen Mi gebt mal Bescheid, weiß noch nicht ob's klappt.
Bis denne...


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2008)

Hi Leutz !

wenn es klappt ist ne Runde Bier oder vergleichbares kein Thema !

Wegen Mittwoch bin ich schon dran ! 
Wie schaut es mit dem Rad- u. Fahrer-Transport aus ? 

Ich kann noch ein Rad und den Fahrer dazu einladen, dann ist der Audi voll, vieleicht auch noch ein drittes Rad aber nur ohne Fahrer !


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2008)

Ich hab den Job ! ! ! 

Donnerstag bekommt der Vertrag und dann ist alls in trockenen Tüchern !  

Danke viel mal für´s Daumen drücken, ihr könnt ihn wieder los lassen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2008)

He,

falls jemand nen Job sucht: ich kenne jemanden, der macht gerade einen FREI!  Und da gab es ja schon eine Stelle...

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.   

Ist ja im Moment echt krass, was das wechsen des Arbeitgebers angeht! Die reagieren aber noch nicht so wirklich. Fluktuation ohne Ende im Moment. O, gut für uns Arbeitnehmer.

Hey, die Sonne scheint, wenns so bleibt: gibt es heute Unterricht von Martin?

Muss hier halt scon noch ein wenig schuften, aber so ab 17:00 Uhr sollte es klappen. 

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. April 2008)

@Dennis75
Sorry, da hab ich wohl deinen Post falsch gelesen... na, dann mal fleissig weiter trainiert damit`s dieses Jahr noch was mit einer gemeinsamen Runde wird

@Mirco767
Ja, dann mal Glückwunsch Dann heisst es nun täglich radeln bis der Arzt kommt 

Wg. morgen Schriesheim... also, ich wäre weiterhin dabei zumal das Wetter auf einmal wieder besser gemeldet ist. Allerd. hätte ich weiterhin das Problem mit dem Auto. Tina wird erst gegen 18.00 Uhr aus Mainz zurück sein. 

Also Yo!Achim bzw. LarsLipp wie schaut`s bei euch??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. April 2008)

@LarsLipp

Hab noch nicht`s von Martin gehört. Allerdings wird`s bei mir heute auch mind. 18.00 Uhr bis ich hier raus komme

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2008)

Anfrage wegen Schriesheim läuft ! Karsten hat sich auch schon kurz gemeldet  , ich fahr aber vieleicht heute mal bei ihm im Laden vorbei udn gönne mir als Belohnung ein neues Schaltwerk.

Das mit dem Auto bekommen wir bestimmt geregelt !


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2008)

> also
> morgen um 16:00 uhr in schriesheim am faß
> könntet ihr das schaffen
> wenns schüttet fahren wir allerdings nicht,
> ich bin immer noch etwas erkältet,wird also bitte eine gemütliche runde



Das ist aktuell stand der Dinge !

Wird eng bei mir ist aber zu schaffen ! Auch wenn ich in Bensheim jemand auflese !


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. April 2008)

16.00 Uhr in Schriesheim ist natürl. extrem früh... könnte hier frühstens um 15.30 Uhr Feierabend machen, d.h. ab 15.45 Uhr wäre ich Abfahrtsbereit.

Ne Viertelstd. nach Schriesheim ist allerd. knapp kalkuliert....

Wie sehen das die Herren Yo!Achim und LarsLipp??

Gruss
chris

@Mirco767
Was heisst bei deinen Kollegen ne gemütl. Runde??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2008)

Ich werd noch später zu Karsten in den Laden fahren und uns noch 15-30 Minuten Puffer verschaffen  

Ne gemütliche Runde wird heissen bergauf etwas langsamer und vieleicht keine 2 mal auf den Weißen Stein sondern 1 mal plus nen 2´te kleineren Hügel.

Bergab wird es bestimmt immer noch viel Spaß machen !  
Wenn ich da mit fahren kann könnt Ihr das erst recht !


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2008)

Hi,

ich denke mir ist das auch zu früh. Na wir haben ja noch den Sommer vor uns und dann klappt das bestimmt mal.

Na für den Micro ist das ja dann demnächst fast ein Heimspiel!

Heute geht wohl nix? Wetter wäre nicht so schlecht, war aber noch gar nicht richtig drausen! Ist es warm oder kalt???

Aber eigentlich bin ich auch noch müde von Gestern....

Wo ist denn eigentlich wieder der Wawa???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (15. April 2008)

Servus. Ist ja richtig gutes Wetter heute. 

@Lars & Mr.Nice heute mittag hätte ich zeit aber ab 17Uhr sitz ich wieder am Schreibtisch zum pauken also wird das heute wohl nix.
Nächste Woche habe ich die Prüfungen und dann hab ich Zeit ohne Ende!


Ihr geht also in Schriesheim biken? Da habe ich mal gewohnt! Wo fahrt ihr den da lang?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (15. April 2008)

@ Martin187
wir fahren da einfach ein paar Lokals hinterher, meist einmal auf den Weißen Stein und dann noch mal irgedow runter wo es Spaß macht. Seltener geht es mal auf den Königstuhl oder in die andere Richtung nach Weinheim. 
Das sind meist Speiseeis Enduro Fahrer aber ohne Schienbeinschoner und eher in meinem Alter 

@ all
Also man würde auch ein paar Minuten auf uns warten


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. April 2008)

@LarsLipp
War das jetzt eine Absage für morgen oder bist du noch am Überlegen??Hab gedacht, bei Home Office Arbeit kann man sich die Zeit frei einteilen

@yo!achim
Wie schaut`s nun bei dir wg. morgen??

@Micro767
So wie´s moment. ausschaut müsstest du mich dann abholen... vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit. Treffpunkt 15.45 Uhr bei mir, oder lieber Rathaus?? 

Was meinst du??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. April 2008)

Hi,

ja Zeit kann man einteilen. Mal sehen, was das Wetter so macht. Aber jetzt ist jetzt und ich überlege ob ich noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen einfangen geh. OK, dann sollte ich wohl nicht in den Wald!

Homeoffice ist schon supper: es gab eben bzw. gibt: leckere Pfannkuchen mit Himmbeeren und Ahorn Sirup. Mist, ich glaub ich muss doch noch biken!

Im Moment windet es ja auch, ansonsten wäre auch mal Inlinern angesagt...

Wie schauts aus???

Gruß

LarsLipp

Ist mir aber eigentlich zu früh für morgen, entscheide ich dann noch.

Hey Martin, schön lernen und wir drücken dir die Daumen für die Prüfung!


----------



## Martin187 (15. April 2008)

Danke aber bitte nicht zu fest drücken! Ich will das Glück nicht herausfordern, bis jetzt hat alles super geklappt.

Bin eben mal ne Runde durch die Gegend gerollt, ach was ein schönes Wetter.
Meine neuen Pedale haben schönen Grip und das Street fahren macht wieder richtig spaß.

@Mr.Nice & Lars
Ich hab schonmal ein paar Stellen ausgeschaut wo wir etwas üben können.

Schönen Abend euch allen noch.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Dennis75 (15. April 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Job ! ! !
> 
> Donnerstag bekommt der Vertrag und dann ist alls in trockenen Tüchern !
> 
> Danke viel mal für´s Daumen drücken, ihr könnt ihn wieder los lassen !



Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## yo!achim (15. April 2008)

Hi !
Erstmal Glückwunsch an Micro! 
Bin morgen erst um 16 Uhr zuhause, glaube dann wäre ich nicht vor 17 Uhr in Schriesheim und das möchte ich der Truppe nicht zumuten.(und ehrlich gesagt möcht ich mich nicht solchem Druck aussetzen) 
D. h. falls es pißt werd ich bei Physio3 ne Runde Gymnastik durchziehn, oder
ich kämpfe mich mal mit dem Stinky vom Marmorit-Werk richtung Ohly-Turm und räum die Äste aus dem Weg wenns halbwegs trocken ist.
Was den Transport angeht, ich kann zwei Bikes aufs Dach und zwei auf den Heckträger laden, nur so für die Zukunft falls wir mal einen Trupp wohin auch immer zusammen kriegen.
@ Martin187 wie wärs mal mit Winterberg? (das wird Dein Dämpfer aber nicht überleben!)
Gruß


----------



## Martin187 (15. April 2008)

@yo!achim

Diesen Samstag fahr ich entweder auf die Burg Frankenstein oder nach Winterberg.
Warum sollte das mein Dämpfer nicht überleben? Der DHX 5.0 kann schon was wegstecken! Und wenn er noch mal auf Garantie getauscht wird lass ich mir den Stahlfederdämpfer vom SX Trail schicken.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2008)

Danke Danke Danke !
Morgen sollte ich vorab ne Kopie vom Vertrag bekommen *freu*

Heute ! Gefahren *wird nicht bei Regen !*
Man wartet auf uns ! Karsten fährt eh mit dem Rad von Altenbach nach Schriesheim runter und er ist wirklich noch etwas erkältet, das hört man ihm beim reden an.

Und ich werd per SMS so gegen 15 Uhr bestätigen das wir kommen.

@ Mr.Nice
jep ! Ich hole Dich ab ! Klasse wäre beim Mc.Doof an der A5 und eher 15:50   ! Ich komme in GG erst um 115:30 weg, früher geht z.Z. noch nicht. Sollte Lars oder jemand anderes mit nem Auto über Bensheim noch mit kommen   ???


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2008)

Hi,

ich glaub ich ruh mich heute aus. Wird mir auch zu hektisch aber wir schauen da noch.

Joachim: na wenns ne kleine Runde wird bin ich vieleicht mit dabei, ich schau dann mal. Was heist du kämpst dich von der Mamorit hoch: Fährst du da mit dem Rad oder Auto hin???

Von dem Trail hast du uns ja im letzten Jahr erzählt, vieleicht schließe ich mich an. Geht ja dann noch kurzfristig.

Aber eigentlich ist ja ruhe angesagt.

Hey, wenn der Martin zum Frankenstein geht, können wir da ja ne Tour hinmachen. Mein Vorschlag war wenn das Wetter mitspielt ruhig ne größere Tour machen und irgendwo mal nei dreiviertel Stunde Pause einzulegen.  und nen Happen zu essen. 

Dann muss der Martin auch nicht wieder so weit fahren 

Beim letzen mal waren an der Frankensteinrinne auch ein paar Anlieger und die sind recht lustig zu fahren!!!

Zurück dann über die Magnetsteine und hoch auf den Ohly. Da schaffen wir einiges über die 1000hm. Als Anreise über den Melibokus und den schönen Trail an der Hütte runter, wenn den jemand richtig kennt...

Na mal sehen was das Wetter bringt. Je nach Wetterdienst ist Sonntag richtig gut. Dann muss ich aber mal an den See nach dem Radeln...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## promises (16. April 2008)

Hi,
falls ihr den Trail an der Hütte richtung Seeheim meint, da liegen ein paar Bäume quer... und keine kleinen, letztes mal wars nicht so spaßig da runterzufahren.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2008)

@Mirco
Also, dann schauen wir um 15.00 Uhr was das Wetter macht. Sachen sind schon gepackt, so dass ich gegen 15.50 +/- 8min am McDoof sein könnte.
Wartens wir`s mal ab.

@LarsLipp
Yiep, am We. können wir mal ne schöne große Runde in Angriff nehmen. Von mir aus auch Burg Frankenstein- Magnetsteine- Kuralp- Melibokus.... oder Meli halt zum Einstieg und die lange Abfahrt nach Jugenheim mitgenommen (kenn den Weg)....

Schauen wir mal....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2008)

Jo ! Die Wochenendplanung liest sich schon richtig gut ! 

Für heute soll das Wetter ja auch trocken und sogar mit ewtas Sonne bleiben !


----------



## Martin187 (16. April 2008)

Servus. Also ich fahr mit dem Bus auf die Frankstein hoch. Meine beiden Kumpels mit ihren Demos werden sicher nicht mit dem Radel da hin fahren.

Aber bei den nächsten Rund eversuche ich wieder dabei zu sein. Aber diesmal mit Energieriegeln!


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2008)

@Martin187

Wenn du ne Ansage von der Uhrzeit machst, können wir auf unserer Runde ja mal vorbeischauen...

Gestern waren LarsLipp und ich schon mal ein bißchen an der Taunusanlage üben (Bunny Hop, Manuell und Hinterrad versetzen). War gar nicht schlecht aber heute habe ich vom Lenker hochziehen Schmerzen im Arm. Tja, wenn man´s nicht gewöhnt ist....

Was für ein Übungsgelände hast du im Auge?

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (16. April 2008)

Hi! 
Ich werde 17 - 17.15  am Parkplatz Fürstenlager sein (ohne Auto!).
Werde dann mit der Klappsäge bewaffnet den Trail vom M-Werk zum Ohlyturm hochfahren bzw. schieben und das Gehölz wegräumen.
Dürfte in etwa ne 90 Minuten-Runde werden.
@ Lars Lipp : gib hier Bescheid wenn Du mitkommst, wäre cool. 
oder sonst noch jemand?
Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2008)

Hi,

na im Moment regnet es ja. Erstmal Kaffetrinken und abwarten.

Na wenn der Trail richtung Seeheim mit Bämen versehen ist, dann müssen die versuchen fahrbar zu machen.

Hat ja beim letztenmal auch ganz gut geklappt und wenn es nicht so steil ist, dann fahren wir ja auch rüber...

Also die Stihl un den Spaten nicht vergessen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2008)

@Mirco767
Hier schifft`s moment. bzw. hat es geschifft.... trotzdem Schriesheim Runde??

Am besten du rufst mich gegen 15.00 Uhr nochmal an. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2008)

Ich hab schon ne SMS nach Schriesheim geschickt und gefragt wie dort z.Z. Stand der Dinge ist !

Melde mich !


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2008)

-


----------



## Micro767 (16. April 2008)

Schriesheim ist abgesagt !

Karsten hat eh schon gesagt wenn es Regnet dann nicht und mit seiner Erkältung ! Als Selbständiger ist das immer so ne Sache ! Und es gibt ja noch oft einen Mittwoch


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. April 2008)

@Mirco767
Kein Thema... wie du schon sagtest wird`s da bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Mittwoch geben wo`s besser passt

@yo!Achim
Okay, dann 17.15 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Fürstenlager. Vorausgesetzt es regnet sich jetzt nicht ein...

Könntest du außer Klappsäge auch noch "Proviant" für unterwegs mitnehmen?? Da gehen die Arbeiten auch sicherl. leichter von der Hand...

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (16. April 2008)

also, 17.15 Parkplatz Fü.la.
notfalls im Regendreß, mit Säge  und  "Proviant"
bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2008)

Mir siehts dann doch zu dunkel aus. Ich bleib da heim.

Aber bin auch mal bei ein paar Arbeitsstunden im Wald mit dabei. Vieleicht können wir ja nen versteckten Rentnerpark bauen. OK, da sollten wir aber nicht hier darüber diskutieren...

Das wird geheim...

Gruß und viel Spass.

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (16. April 2008)

@Mr.Nice & Lars
Habt ihr oder einer von euch lust heute noch ne Runde street zu fahren?
Bin für heute mit pauken fertig und hätte Lust ne Runde zu drehen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2008)

Hi,

na ist es jetzt wieder sauber im Wald?

Samstag siehts ja  schon weider kühler aus und Freitag bin ich in Nürnberg und will eventuell meine Tante besuchen.

Sollte es aber am Sonntag sonnig sein, ist eventuell Grillen angesagt!   

Der Tisch muss ja eingeweiht werden. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob man den erst Ölen mus???

Na dann gute Nacht.

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. April 2008)

So, die Strecke Ohly Turm - Toter Mann - Fürstenlager wurde gestern von yo!achim und mir "gecleant" bzw. noch ein paar nette kl. Sprünge eingebaut. Jetzt kann man wieder ordentl. kacheln...

War ne Runde Sache yo!achim

@LarsLipp
Schade, dass du dich gestern nicht hast noch durchringen können. War trotz kurzem Schauer eine recht trockene Angelegenheit.

Grillen hört sich gut an!! Mal abwarten ob das Wetter da halt mitspielt...
Wg. deinem Tisch hab ich das hier gefunden: http://www.heimwerker.de/heimwerker...eln/holzschutz/holz-aussen-schuetzen-und.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. April 2008)

Hab hier grad noch was Interessantes gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331226&highlight=zena

Also, ich würde gerne mitfahren!! Wer ist noch mit am Start??

Müssten aber schnell zusagen

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2008)

Level S3 ! Hö da brauch ich mir ja leider keine Gedanken drüber machen


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. April 2008)

@Micro767
Ach quatsch!! Das wird so ne Tour wie bei der Zena damals in der Pfalz!! Also, auch für dich gut machbar... außerdem was du dich nicht traust zu fahren wird eben geschoben.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2008)

Pfalz wäre schon mal wieder schön ! Und 11 Uhr Neustadt ist auch nicht so früh für mich  
Was sagt Lars ?


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2008)

Sonntag Grillen !

Also zum nächsten Grillen werd ich ne kleine Dose Bier und Prosecco für die Mädels stiften ! 

Hat jemand so ne Zapf-Kühl dingenskirchen ? Wenn nicht dachte ich an so ein selbstkühl Teil  
Müsst mir aber die Biersorte vorgeben !


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2008)

Hi,

bin dabei. Wer sagt zu? OK, ich mach das mal in eurem Namen!
Dann fahren wir zusammen von Bensheim und der Herr Strasse von La aus. Klingt doch gut mal was anderes zu sehen.

Also Chris, da sin mer dabei dat is prima... 
Ist ja auch so unsere Kotegorie: 40Kkm mit 1500hm. Für weniger fahr ich nicht in die alte Heimat...


Also los dann.

Wetter ist ja im Moment nicht wirlich verlass. Für heute war doch Sonne angemeldet. Da knn man sich ja wirklich die voerhersage sparen.

Wenn der Martin nicht am Frankenstein ist, können wir ja mal den frischgeräumten Trail fahren.  OK, denn können wir auf jedenn Fall fahren.


Also ist der Plan für den jetzigen Samstag fest: 1500hm oder 1200hm und am Sonntag 1500hm.

Dabei noch eine kleine Technickstunde für den Micro und es passt bis zum Termin. Schaffen wir die 1500 hm unter 50km ab Bensheim?? Chris, du schaffst das schon.

Dann gehts heute nochmal in Spinning und morgen ruh ich mich aus. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2008)

Hi Micro,


klingt gut, aber nur wenn genug Biertrinker da sind. Sonst ist Flaschenbier auch nicht schlecht... Sollten wir dann noch bequatschen, da ja mal zumindest Fleisch, Salat und so ein Kram eingekauft werden muss. (Samstag vor unserer 1500hm Trainingsrunde...).

Ich bin wie gesagt morgen in Nürnberg und schaue dann abends mal ins Forum. Die Sonne kommt immer noch nicht raus...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2008)

Na alla, dann sind wir dabei ! 

Grillen bequatschen wir noch ! Klar kann ich auch nen Kasten Bier ausgeben !


----------



## Micro767 (17. April 2008)

Sorry ! Ne halt stop ! Am 27´ten kann ich nicht !!!

Nach ner Geburtstags Fete mit 430 geladenen Gästen und Live Musik in Fußgänger Entfernung von Zuhause, werde ich nicht in der Lage sein Sonntags Rad zu fahren. Zumal ich bestimmt ein paar Übernachtungs-Gäste aufnehmen muss !

Sorry !


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. April 2008)

@Mirco767
Wie ne Absage jetzt?? Ich hab am 26. auch ne Hochzeit und bin am Sonntag wieder startklar... aber it`s up to you

@LarsLipp
Wg. Organisation von Grillgut werden wir uns wie besprochen am Samstag morgen nochmal kurz schliesen.

Ne schöne Runde mit ca. 50 km und 1500 hm werde ich mir auch überlegen. Werde auch versuchen, die gereinigten Trails von gestern mit einzubauen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (17. April 2008)

Servus,

hat jemand heute Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Sieht wettertechnisch doch ganz gut aus??

Würde so gegen 17:30 vorschlagen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. April 2008)

@wawa68
Sorry, muss leider heute passen... wie schaut`s morgen mittag bzw. am We. bei dir aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2008)

Hey Mircro,

mmeldest du dich dann beim Veranstaller ab? Dann fahre ich halt mit dem Mr Nices in die Palz und lass es rocken. Der kann sich ja bestimmt die Strecke merken und wir fahren halt mal mit dem Bergsträßer Team da hin...

Jo, dann lasst es uns am Weekend mal locker angehen, mit den 1500hm. Oh, ich muss noch bei Aldi ein paar Müsliriegel holen... Sonst futter ich ja dem Mr Nice wieder alles weg.

He Mr Nice: ich merke unsere Übungen noch total in den Armen, mal auf's hot Iron gespannt... 

Gruß

LarsLipp

He Wawa, klappt bestimmt bald wieder.

Dennis: werde die nächsten Tage mal ne Tour mit nem Wiedereinsteiger machen. Wenn du den Melibokus schaffst, kannst du mit. Wir ne lockere Ohlyturm- Melibokus Runde...


----------



## wawa68 (17. April 2008)

@Mr. Nice: Jo, schade. WE bin ich komplett in Erlangen, evtl. am Mittwoch 
@LarsLipp: Wollte am Mittwoch fahren. Meli ist kein Problem, mal sehen, dass wir zusammenfahren.

Fahr mal los... Wetter ist ja bombastisch. bis später.


----------



## Martin187 (17. April 2008)

@Lars & Mr.Nice euch hat das Street fahren wohl so fertig gemacht wie mich die Runde Up%downhill mit euch.

@Mr.Nive wie sieht aus wegen morgen. Also ich muss bin 17Uhr schaffen und hab dann kein bock zu pauken wenn das Wetter gut ist.
Ich könnte dann so ab 17.30Uhr.

@Lars hättest du morgen evtl. Zeit?
Ich werde vielleicht mit Mr.Nice so ab 18Uhr rumdüsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. April 2008)

Hi,

bin morgen sicherlich bis 14 / 15 Uhr in Nürnberg. Komme also wahrscheinlich nicht vor 17 Uhr nach Hause. Falls es früher wird schau ich hier rein oder ruf einfach an.

Steht denn dein Samstag Frankenstein??? 

Wenn wir Samstag die 1500 machen, brauchen wir am Sonntag vor dem grillen nicht so lange radeln und ich kann eventuell noch ne halbe Stunde an den See paddeln.  Dann spar ich sogar die Dusche. 

Dann ist grillen angesagt: wer ist denn da dabei? Ok, nähere Planung ja erst am Samstag morgen.

Gute Nacht

LarsLipp


----------



## Dennis75 (17. April 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Dennis: werde die nächsten Tage mal ne Tour mit nem Wiedereinsteiger machen. Wenn du den Melibokus schaffst, kannst du mit. Wir ne lockere Ohlyturm- Melibokus Runde...



Leider nicht. Zur Zeit ist auch nichts mit Training bei dem Wetter.. ich hoffe das ich Sonntag mal wieder zum fahren komme... nervt schon etwas das Wetter im Moment...


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2008)

Info zum Samstag ! 

Ich muss um 17 Uhr zurück in LA sein !

Was soll ich für Bier holen ?


----------



## yo!achim (18. April 2008)

Moin moin!
Für die Grillsession bin ich auf jeden Fall zu haben. 

@ Micro :
Du fragst nach der Biersorte? Ich bin für Beck's, Jever, Krombacher, Bitburger (in dieser Rangliste).  Pfungstädter muß nicht sein,geht aber....
Bloß kein Warsteiner, da kann ich gleich Oettinger trinken.:kotz: 

@ Mr. Nice:
Für die Pfalz bin ich noch nicht Fit genug, kenne die Ecke von letztem Jahr.
Das scheppert schon enorm wenn man die Stufen runtermacht.
Es geht ja auch trialmäßig,klar. Muß an dem WE aber leider sowieso arbeiten 

Wenn's trocken bleibt, sitz ich ab17 Uhr im Sattel heute, morgen bin ich auch dabei- wann und wo?
Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. April 2008)

Also die Fragen mal der Reihe nach...

@Martin187
Heute 17.30 Uhr passt!! Treffpunkt ist wie immer Rathaus. Würde zur Abwechslung mal ne Runde Krehberg vorschlagen...

@Dennis75
Welches schlechte Wetter?? Gibt´s doch gar nicht sondern nur falsche Kleidung

@yo!achim
Wie schaut`s bei dir?? Passt dir 17.30 Uhr am Rathaus?

Bin ab 14.00 Uhr nur noch unter meiner Handynr. zu erreichen, da ich dann keinen PC mehr zur Hand habe!! 

@LarsLipp
Tina und meine Wenigkeit sind am Sonntag beim Grillen dabei. Werden morgen früh uns nochmal kurzschliessen wer, was mitbringt.

Eventl. sehen wir uns ja aber auch um 17.30 Uhr am Rathaus....

@Mirco767
Becks klingt gut ansonsten Schmierwurst (außer Pfungstädter...)!!

Wg. morgen habe ich mir schon meine Gedanken gemacht. Wird ne ordentl. Runde mit ca. 50 km und bestimmt 1500 hm werden. Da Mirco767 gegen 17.00 in LA zurück sein muss, schlage ich 11.00 Uhr am Rathaus vor.

Maaahlzeit und einen schönen Feierabend
chris


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2008)

Samstag 11 Uhr ist o.k. für mich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (18. April 2008)

@ Mr. Nice:
Bin 17.30 am Rathaus (mit Proviant und Prophet)! 
bis später


----------



## Martin187 (18. April 2008)

@Mr.Nice dann denke ich mal fällt Streetfahren aus. 
Ich bin dann auch um 17.30Uhr am Rathaus.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2008)

Sonntag Grillen ! ?

Soll ich neben Fleisch, Bier und dem Prosecco noch Brot oder so mitbringen ? Oder backt Ellie wieder so ein lecker Brot ?
Salate machen ist halt nicht so mein Ding aber das essen umso mehr


----------



## Dennis75 (18. April 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Also die Fragen mal der Reihe nach...
> 
> @Dennis75
> Welches schlechte Wetter?? Gibt´s doch gar nicht sondern nur falsche Kleidung
> ...



juuuh.. das stimmt allerdings.. Sommerklamotten habe ich ja aber für die jetzige Jahreszeit... der Micro kennt mein leiden   Samstag versuche ich das mal endlich in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## LarsLipp (18. April 2008)

Hi,

Uhrzeit ist gut. so gegen 10:30 start in Fehlheim. Freue mich schon.

Dann hoffe ich ich bin morgen wieder früh wach, dann hol ich mal HARDWARE fürs Grillen. Brot und wahrschinlich Kuchen gibts hier auch. 

Brauchen wir noch Salat und Bier: Bier & Prosecco bringt der Micro mit, bleibt noch Salat. Unter Salat vertehen wir Grünzeug. 

Wer übernimmt das? Der Philipp kommt noch mit seiner Freundin: sprich:

Elli, & Ich, Philipp & seine Freundin,Dirk, Mr. Nice mit Gemahlin, Joachim & (bringt der noch jemanden mit?). eventuell der TOM. Also für so rund 10 Personen Grünzeug.

Na mal sehen wer sich meldet.

Uhrzeit dann nach dem Radeln am Sonntag, Uhzeit machen wir noch aus!

So, das wars erstmal.

Gute Nacht und bis 6:45 

LarsLipp

Ui, morgen siehts ja nach Regen aus?


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2008)

Kiste Bier steht im Auto und bring ich morgen gleich mit ! 
Proseco steht im Kühlschrank.

Melde mich aber vom Frühstück aus, ob 10:30 Fehlheim oder doch 11 Uhr Rathaus !


----------



## yo!achim (19. April 2008)

Moin!
Also ich wär für ne kürzere Runde zu späterer Stunde,
1500 hm bei Matsch kann man machen, macht aber wenig Spaß,
wie ist denn so die allgemeine Stimmung?
Werde erstmal einkaufen, bis später dann.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2008)

He,

habe heute richtig lange geschlafen...

Na heute siehts ja leider aus wie gemeldet , morgen hoffentlich auch. 

Werde jetzt gleich mal die Hardware holen. Alles weitere können wir ja auch nachher besprechen...

Mal sehen, ob wir heute die lange Tour fahren.... 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. April 2008)

Aaaaah, was für ein Wetter!! Sehe daher leider heute auch keinen Sinn die ganz große Runde in Angriff zu nehmen...

Was meinen die anderen.

Wir könnten aber auch den Start um ne Std. nach hinten verschieben und hoffen, dass es aufhört zu regnen und zumindest ein wenig abtrocknet...

Wg. Grillen wir übernehmen, dass mit dem Grünzeug. Desw. werden wir wieder ein paar Gemüsespiesse sowie Schafskäse beisteuern.

Okay, dann lasst mal was von euch hören.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2008)

Hi,

ja lasst  uns die Startzeit verschieben. Mr. Chausee: kommst du zu mir? Du kannst mich auch gerne abholen und wir fahren gemeinsam nach Bensheim im Auto!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2008)

Verschieben JA ! Auf ?
Ich hab eh verschlafen


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. April 2008)

Jungs, macht es heute überh. noch Sinn zu fahren? Habe näml. nicht das Gefühl, als ob`s heute nochmal aufhört zu regnen....http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html

In einen Regenschauer zu kommen ist das eine aber im Regen zu starten...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2008)

? K.A. ich schau ja erst seit 10 Minuten aus dem Fenster !

Ich könnte heute auch wenn es bei mir trocken ist schnell auf´s HT schwingen und ne Flachlandrunde drehen aber dann heute mit Schutzbleche  

Ich werd jetzt erstmal Frühstücken und in ner Std. hier noch mal im Forum vorbei schauen also gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2008)

Hi,

lasst uns mal noch ein wenig abwarten. Hab auch nicht zu viel Lust bei Regen zu fahren.

Vieleicht sollten wir shoppen gehen, hilft aber auch nicht gegen das Wetter.

Fällt mir aber auser nach nem Rucksack schauen auch nix ein...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2008)

Andere Alternativen ? Shoppen ? Schrauben ?


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2008)

Hi,

würde eventuell mal zum Decathlon fahren und nach nem Rucksack schauen. Habe gestern bei Stadler in Nürnberg nen "Markenrucksack" aufgehabt, da waren mir aber die Träger zu eng. Nach dem Decathlon auch gerne noch Rhein Necker Zentrum, Mc Trek, Bikemax..., vieleicht noch ein Eis bei der Evel... Hat dein Hänlder die Spezialized Brillen am Lager???

Und??

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: hat jemand von euch noch nen alten gekröpften Lenker über?? Alternativ auch noch nen kurzen Vorbau für ein Canondale Super V mit Headshock???


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2008)

Decatlon ! Jo 
Stadler ? Hätte ich was zum Umtauschen !
Bikemax Viernheim ! JA vieleicht hat der den Ergon Rucksack BD2 !?
RNC von mir aus ! 
Mc Trek ? kenn ich nur vom vorbei fahren !

Bikemax Sandhofen ?
XXL Kalker beim Decatlon ?

Eis ! Immer !

Mein Händler hat ein paar Brillen auf der Theke in nem Kasten aber ob er nur die oder mehr hat ? Hab nie gefragt, weil es mich nie interesiert hat als Brillenträger !

Also ich wäre dabei !  

Muss halt nur wieder ca. 17:00 - 17:30 30 in LA sein !


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2008)

Hi,

na so lange müssen wir auch nicht. Dann geh ich heute Nachmittag vieleicht mal in die Sauna und mach nix!

Ich bimmel mal den  Mr Nice an, ob der mitgeht. Sollen wir dann demnächst los? Dann sende mir doch deine Adresse zu und ich hol dich ab...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. April 2008)

Also, ich muss jetzt noch in die Stadt um für Tina ein Geburtstagsgeschenk zu kaufen. Danach (gegen 11.45 Uhr) wäre ich aber bei deiner Shopping Tour dabei. 

Denke Biken ist bei dem Wetter jetzt nicht besonders spassig... würde aber für morgen Vorschlagen, dass wir uns schon relativ früh treffen (Mirco mach mal ne Ansage) und die große Runde einfach morgen fahren. Fahrzeit ca. 5,5 Std.....

Wg. Lenker und Vorbau können wir in meinem Keller nochmal schauen. Müsstet eigentl. noch vorhanden sein.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2008)

Also heute Schoppen ! 

Ihr holt mich ab ? Dann Bikemax Sandhofen -> wenn Lars will zu meinem Händler wegen Brille -> Decatlon -> XXL Kalker -> Stadtler -> Viernheim ->_ LA  ??? Oder so halt ?

Sonntag früher ? Werd so oder so mir den Wecker stellen müssen ! 10 Uhr Rathaus oder früher ?

Lars muss dann heute schon das Fleisch, Bier und den Prosecco mit nehmen zum kalt stellen


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2008)

Also:

ich warte auf den Mr Nice und brauche noch die Adresse vom Micro. Den holen wir dann einfach ab und düsen mal ein wenig durch die Shops.

OK, Mr Chausee braucht ja eigentlich nix.

Habe da noch ne Idee: Beim Stadler kann man ja Indor fahren, da können wir ja den Manual und Bunny hop ein wenig testen!   



Gruß

LarsLipp

An die anderen: bis Sonntag: Wir sollten aber nicht zu spät starten, so das wir frühhh grillen können.


----------



## yo!achim (19. April 2008)

Also Leute,
ich bin raus für heute. 
Selbst wenn's jetzt aufhört, bleibt es zu lange naß (und kalt!)
Ich spar mir meine Kräfte und werde morgen früh starten.(so ab 10.00)
Hab auch seit längerem meine Hauspflichten vernachlässigt,  ne gute Gelegenheit, das mal nachzuholen.
wg. morgen laßt uns nochmal hier quatschen
gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. April 2008)

Shopping Tour war lustig aber überh. nicht ergiebig.... egal.

Morgen 10.30 Uhr start am Rathaus bei strahlendem Sonnenschein!!

Die Runde werden wir dann vor Ort festlegen.

Schönen Abend
chris


----------



## yo!achim (19. April 2008)

Also ob man dem Wetterbericht glauben soll? Heute war nur für mittags
"leichter Regen" angesagt und wenn ich aus den Fenster sehe dann kann ich's  echt nicht glauben daß das morgen so toll wird- aber wir haben ja April!
@ Lars Lipp:
Was den Salat angeht, werde ich übernehmen-mache  dann nochmal los zum Rewe.

Scheint wir sind vier morgen,wenn ich richtig zähle.
Beten wir zum Wettergott!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2008)

Hi,

na dann haben wir ja den Salat. Bei schlechtem Wetter sitzen wir halt drin, aber das wird schon.

Wenn der Ühilipp nicht verschläft, dann kommt der  auch noch. Leider ist der recht unfitt, also planen wir dann dynamisch bei der Route.

Eventuell müssen wir den den Berg hochziehen, oder wir drehen einfach ne extra Runde...

Bestimmt wird das WETTER BESSER ALS HEUTE 

Dann bis 10:00 bzw. 10:30 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. April 2008)

Hi,

na so srichtig sonnig ist es noch nicht, aber das wird schon. Ich geh mal nach Wetter Online und da gibt es heute 19°.

Na mal sehen, ob der Philipp pünktlich ist. 

Bis gleich

LarsLIpp


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2008)

Wach und gefrühstückt !

Suche gerade die Elsas Karte ! Bin aber noch nicht fündig   dort wo sie sein sollte ist sie nicht


----------



## Dennis75 (20. April 2008)

So zur Info Jungs:
war heute auch trainieren... warn ja etliche Radfahrer unterwegs.. holla die Waldfee... ok war auch nur im Flachland.. vielleicht deswg


----------



## promises (20. April 2008)

im "Hochgebirge" sah es nicht anders aus 
die Zeit war mir leider zu früh...


----------



## LarsLipp (21. April 2008)

Hi,

wird ja diese Woche wahrscheinlich nix mit Schriesheim. Habe gerade mit Philipp telefoniert und bei gutem Wettter gehts eventuell ab 17:00 Uhr bei mir hier los.

Plan ist erstmal Ohly Turm und Melibokus. Wir müssen ja nicht über die Brücke hoch, sehen wir dann, je nachdem wieviel Luft der P noch hat.

Noch jemand mit am Start? Schlage dann Ohly ohne Umweg oder nur einem kleien Umweg vor...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: eventuell dann  noch Resteverwerten...


----------



## Martin187 (21. April 2008)

Servus.
Ich war gestern noch ne Runde auf dem Meli und muss sagen, wenn man mal mit euch gefahren ist kommt einem so ne Runde Meli vor wie über nen kleinen Hügel zu fahren.
Habe von der Jet bis zum Turm knappe 40min gebraucht, ich glaube das ist mit nem 15Kg Bike ganz ok.

Bin 4 oder 5 mal die Rinne gefahren und muss sagen, sie ist jetzt Ideal!
Die großen Sprunge sind weg und alles ist auf einen guten Level!

Wichtig: Wenn Ich, Wir oder einer von euch nochmal diese kleinen Kerle sehen dann gibts en paar aufs Maul!!!
Ich habe den alten Mann mit seinen Roller getroffen, er hat mir erzählt das diese kleine Penner sein Werkzeug geklaut haben!!
Als wir sie gesehen haben hatten sie ja schwarze Eimer ne Hackt usw.
Das war alles Zeug vom Rollerfahrer und alles ist weg!
Sowas sollte nicht geduldet werden!
Wegen den kleinen Pissern machen sie uns irgenwann die Rinne zu.
Wenn ich die noch mal sehe haben die ein echtes Prob!!!

Naja machts mal gut. Wir höhren uns.

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (21. April 2008)

Tach auch!
@LarsLipp:
Bin dabei, 17.30 am Rathaus? denke Du meinst Mittwoch.
(hab mich ein wenig überfressen gestern und deshalb ein wenig den Durchhänger gehabt,war aber super bei Euch!) 

Hab mir heute drei Schlammlöcher vorgenommen, da kann man jetzt drüberspringen (oder besser gesagt: man muß! ) 
Da fehlt noch der Feinschliff, wird aber ...

@Mr. Nice:
Wie siehts aus ,morgen mittag ne kurze Runde?
oder Martin oder sonst wer?

@martin187:
Was die Rinne angeht, sind da noch mehr Deiner Meinung 
Das sollten wir aber hier nicht diskutieren 
Bestelle mir bei Hibike ein 36er Kettenblatt, willst Du auch eins,dann gib mal Bescheid! 
Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2008)

Hi,

wie du hast dich überfressen? Kann gar nicht sein. Mal eine Frage: wo waren denn die Oliven her? Die ham der Elli sehr gut geschmecket...

Hoffe das klappt auch morgen, ich bekomme ja eventuell noch Holz geliefert, na vieleicht kan ich den dann auf Freitag verschieben.

Ja, mann sollte nicht alles hier besprechen, auch keine Wegbeschreibungen. Nette Biker nehmen wir ja immer mit, aber irgenjemanden, den man nicht kennt, der bekommt auch keine Info. Dan maximal per PN.

Aber mit der Strecke hast du recht. Da macht auch mir der letzte Sprung wieder spass, auch wenn ich noch nicht so richtig springe. Nun trau ich mich aber wieder...

Falls es trocken bleibt, wäre ja auch mal wieder ein kleines Technicktraining interessant....

Na ich schaff erstmal noch was...


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. April 2008)

@yo!achim
Wäre heute mittag bei ner kleinen Runde dabei. Muss erst noch ein bißchen was im Keller machen. Melde mich per sms nochmal bei dir.

@LarsLipp
Okay, wenn`s bei dir morg. nix wird, bin ich auch raus. Tina ist näml. bis ca. 18.00 Uhr in Mainz. Egal, viel. beim nächsten mal dann.....

Viel. schließe ich mich evtl. dann bei euch an.



LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ja, mann sollte nicht alles hier besprechen, auch keine Wegbeschreibungen. Nette Biker nehmen wir ja immer mit, aber irgenjemanden, den man nicht kennt, der bekommt auch keine Info. Dan maximal per PN.



Si, das sehe ich genauso!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2008)

Piep ! 

Lebe noch hab aber Stress wegen der Kündigung und bin deswegen beim Anwalt. Melde mich wenn ich wieder Bock und Lust aufs radeln habe oder mich abreagieren muss, z.Z. ist alles Sch... könnt ihr euch ja denken ! 

Wenn jemand im I-Net was bestellt ! Denkt an mich und die 2.4 NN ! THX !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (22. April 2008)

Also ich würde heute mittag auch ne Runde mit fahren!!!

@Yo!achim was kostet den ein 36er Blatt?

@Mr.Nice wann hättst du den Zeit für ne Rund eheute mittag?

Ich könnte um 3 abfahrbereit sein!


----------



## one track mind (22. April 2008)

servus, wollt mich hier auch mal einklinken. yo!achim kennt mich ja und den herrn lars lipp hab ich auch mal auf dem meli getroffen. ich würde mich gerne auch ab und zu mal bei einer runde von euch dranhängen, wahlweise mit freerider oder cc-schleuder. 
morgen scheint das wetter ja ganz gut zu werden und alle meine vorlesungen fallen aus da werde ich wohl mal ne runde drehen. würde mich freuen, wenn jemand bock hat mitzukommen, für tourenvorschläge bin ich offen. 
ach ja, ich bin aus darmstadt und fahre immer mit dem zug an die bergstrasse. bin also vom start, wie auch vom ziel her recht flexibel.


----------



## yo!achim (22. April 2008)

also:
Mr. Nice ist um 14.45 bei mir, hab nicht lange Zeit (muß um 16.30 wieder zurück sein).
@ Martin187:
Das Blatt kostet etwa 27.-Euro.
Gruß


----------



## Martin187 (22. April 2008)

@yo!achim also das Blatt brauchst du nicht mit bestellen.
Mist hätte ich früher gelesen wäre ich mitgekommen.
Naja morgen vielleicht.

Gruß


----------



## wawa68 (22. April 2008)

hi zusammen,

würde morgen auch gerne mitfahren, bin halt erst so gegen 17:30 Uhr abfahrbereit...


----------



## LarsLipp (22. April 2008)

Hi,

und ich habe den Joachim noch gefragt, ob er den Darmstädter kennt? Na da hab ich wohl falsch gefragt...

Servus, ist ja im Momnet recht rege. Wie weit fährst du denn mit deinem Banshee denn? Hatte für morgen so Bensheim, Ohly Turm, Melibokus angedacht! Da musst du schon selbst entscheiden was du mitnimmst. Ich bin aber fürs Banshee... Die Rinne ist auch wieder OK und wir können uns von dir und Joachim mal ein wenig Technik zeigen lassen...

Hoffe es klappt, ich weis schon gar nicht mehr wie es ist aleine zu fahren. SUPERFORUM. 

Start wäre dann 17:30 am Rathaus in Bensheim!

Gruß und bis morgen 

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (22. April 2008)

hi, larslipp. also, die strecke mach ich schon mit dem banshee. ich weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich es bis 17:30 mit dem losfahren abwarten kann, wenn das wetter schön ist . zumal ich ja wie gesagt unerwarteter weise morgen frei hab . ich werd mich morgen spontan entscheiden, weil eigentlich hätte ich ja trotzdem genug zu erledigen, um locker bis spät nachmittags beschäftigt zu sein . falls ich nicht mitkomme, könnten wir uns aber an der rinne treffen. dann hab ich bis dahin vielleicht auch schon ein paar dreckskiddies den arsch versohlt .


----------



## Martin187 (22. April 2008)

Servus. Also ich wäre morgen evtl. auch dabei!
Ich werde morgen sehen wie viel ich noch zu pauken habe.
Aber ich sage jetzt einfach mal zu 

Bin um 17.30Uhr am Rathaus. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (23. April 2008)

Moin zusammen!
Was für ein Tag, keine Wolke am Himmel und es riecht nach Sommer. 
Ist klar,bin ja auch wieder am arbeiten 
Kann vielleicht mal jemand an der Uhr drehen?
Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen heute!
.......und die Schoner nicht vergessen! 

Dann bis 17.30 am Rathaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (23. April 2008)

Mein Tretlager macht extrem komische Geräusche! Son lautes Knacken!
Ich habs schon nachgezogen aber es knackt immer noch!
Kann ich damit trozdem fahren? Nicht das was kaputt geht.


----------



## yo!achim (23. April 2008)

@Martin 187:
Wenn nix wackelt und die Kurbel sich leicht drehen läßt, kannst Du noch fahren,wird aber durch's Springen nicht besser.
Wir schaun mal am Rathaus.....
Bis später!


----------



## LarsLipp (23. April 2008)

Hi,

super, jetzt haben wir einen Guide und einen technischen Berater, wahrscheinlich ist ihm Schrauber lieber. 

Das wird ja bestimmt wieder eine schöne Runde. Der P wusste noch nicht so genau ob er kommt, ist ja aber auch egal! Die Sonne lacht noch und wird uns bestimmt nochbegleiten. OK, im Wald nicht so richtig....

Na bis 17:30: Mr Nice: Pünktlich sein. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (23. April 2008)

Hi zusammen,

muß mich leider wieder ausklinken. Mal wieder einen Termin verbaselt und es reicht mir nur für einen kurze Runde... sorry.


----------



## one track mind (23. April 2008)

sorry leute, aber ich fahr jetzt schon los . wäre doch ein verbrechen an nem freien tag bei so nem wetter noch länger am schreibtisch zu hocken . vielleicht bin ich noch an der rinne, wenn ihr da aufschlagt, ansonsten wünsch ich euch ne schöne tour. bis dann .


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2008)

Also Jungs, die Runde von gestern war mal nicht von schlechten Eltern... mir brennen heute die Oberschenkel ohne Ende!! Ein Dank hierfür an LarsLipp

Wer hat eigentl. das rot- weiß gepunktete Bergtrikot gewonnen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (24. April 2008)

hi, wann wart ihr denn an der rinne? ich bin gegen 19:00 dort abgehauen, musste meinen zug erwischen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2008)

@onetrackmind

Hab die Jungs so gegen 19.40 Uhr an der Rinne abgesetzt. Da hab ihr euch also knapp verpasst.....

Beim nächsten Ride wieder.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2008)

Hi,

na Mr Nice,  so schlimm war es nicht. Gehe heute aber nur in HotIron und lass das spinning weg! Dann können wir morgen ja ne kleine RUnde drehen. Vieleicht mit ein wenig technik Training...

Samstag für mich auch nur kleine Runde, eventuell kommt der P mit nem Kumpel der gar nix drauf hat.

In der Rinne gings ja gestern noch heiß her, sollen wir morgen alle den FF aufziehen??? Vieleicht auch noch sonstigen Schutz.. 

Na mal sehen, Freue mich auch schon auf die Tour am Sonntag in der Pfalz. Reifen wechseln oder nicht???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2008)

Hmh, bin heute doch schon ganz schön platt... morgen ne kl. GEMÜTLICHE Runde mit techn. Training ist definitiv bei dem Wetter drin Wie schaut`s morgen bei euch von der Zeit?? Wäre ab 14.45 Uhr bereit.

Strecke: so wie gestern mit längerem verweilen an den geeigneten Stellen.

Gruss
chris

@LarsLipp
Ja, am Sonntag wird die Pfalz gerockt

Was meinst du mit anderen Reifen??


----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2008)

Hi,

meine etwas angefahrenen Nokians. Na mal sehen, ob ich Lust hab zu tauschen. Aber die Strecke halt ch bestimmt noch durch. Schönes Training. Wie wird denn die Tour in der Pfalz? Steinig, steil, hast du nen Vergleich zu unserem Revier.

Morgen werd ich wohl schon ein wenig arbeiten müssen. So früh wird's bei mir 
nix. Aber Rinne sollten wir schon mitnehmen!

Na lasst uns morgen nochmals schauen! Mal sehen, ob der P am Samstag kommt und den M  mitbringt! Dann wird es SEHR GEMÜTLICH...

Na dann gute Nacht

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (24. April 2008)

n' Abend zusammen!
Die Bergwertung gestern hat mir ganz schön zugesetzt-war ja sozusagen ein Start-Ziel-Sieg von den zwei WAHNSINNIGEN! 
@Mr.Nice:
Willst Du schon so früh los? Könnte 'ne Stunde früher Feierabend machen und wär' dann frühestens 15.30 am Rathaus. Könnten schon mal vorfahren,glaub ich pack mal Werkzeug ein 
@ one track mind:
Wie sieht's bei Dir aus? Bringe den Rohrschneider morgen mit,und das Schaltaugen-Werkzeug.
@ LarsLipp:
Was die Schoner angeht - wir werden's sicher nicht übertreiben-sollte halt jeder für sich entscheiden. Meine nur, daß es auch nicht ohne ist,wenn wir
vom Meli oder vom Ohly-Turm runterpetzen 
Gruß an Elli, die Oliven gibt's doch bei LIDL 

meld' mich morgen vormittag nochmal hier,
bin raus für heute 
Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2008)

Hi,

hatte ich ja schon gesagt: mir ist der Lehmboden eigentlich lieber und halte ich für ungefährlicher als die Steine vom Ohly oder Meli runter. Langsamer ist man in der Rinne ja auch meistens. Und vor der Landung meist noch langsamer als vor dem Absprung... Der ein oder andere gehts ja auch langsam an.. Ich übe dann am unteren und da kann fast nix passieren... 

Na mal schauen, ich schaff es wohl nicht so früh!

Hui, die Sonne lacht, das ist mal ein Wetter! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. April 2008)

@all
Wir müssen auch nicht um 14.45 Uhr starten. Wollte nur mitteilen, dass ich ab da startbereit wäre....

Ab 14.00 Uhr bin ich aber nur noch unter der Handynr. zu erreichen.

Morgen bin ich nicht mit am Start.

Bis später
chris

@LarsLipp
Keine Ahnung was für Strecken sich Aju in der Pfalz rausgesucht hat. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es nicht heftiger als beí uns am Meli wird. Freue mich aber schon drauf


----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2008)

Hi Leutz !

Morgen wieviel Uhr ?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2008)

Hi Dirk,

noch keine Idee. Werde mal noch abwarten, ob der Philipp mit Kollegen kommt. Dann wirds eh sehr gemütlich, dann mach ich mal die Planung.

Will morgen auf jedenn Fall recht gemütlich radeln, eventuell will ich aber auch noch an den See zum paddeln. Und im Garten ist auch noch was zu tun...

OK, für heute schauen wir dann noch!

Jetzt ist erstmal MAHLZEIT...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2008)

Mahlzeit !

Ich muss um 18 Uhr in LA sein da ab 19 Uhr der Riesen-Geburtstag los geht ! 
430 geladene Gäste und Live Musik ! Heute noch ein Geschenk holen.


----------



## yo!achim (25. April 2008)

So, ich mach gleich Feierabend 

@ Mr.Nice:
Du bist per Diensttelefon nicht zu erreichen- besetzt oder "gerade nicht an seinem Arbeitsplatz" sagt die Kollegin. 
Starte so gegen 16.00
@all:
noch jemand dabei?
Werde zum Abschluß in der Rinne vorbeischaun.


----------



## one track mind (25. April 2008)

yo!achim schrieb:


> noch jemand dabei?
> Werde zum Abschluß in der Rinne vorbeischaun.



hi, was haste denn  vor? wo willst du lang fahren? stinky oder renner? ich würde mich ner kleinen runde anschliessen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. April 2008)

Dann machen wir doch 16.00 Uhr am Rathaus. So ne kl. Runde wie vorgestern mit längerem Aufenthalt an der Rinne wäre ja nicht verkehrt...

Änderungen bitte per SMS.

Gruss
chris

@one track mind
Wenn schon dann Stinky Wird vom Tempo heute auch piano...


----------



## one track mind (25. April 2008)

ok, bin dabei. @yo!achim: halt mal dein handy bereit, falls ich das rathaus net finde.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2008)

Servus,

na dann werde ich mal sehen, was ich so machen kann. Falls es klappt, melde ich mich noch per Handy bei Mr Nice.

Ansosnten schau ich, dass ich irgendwie in die Rinne komme, bzw. den Meli hochkomme und den mit euch runterdüse.

Wird ja hoffentlich halten mit dem Wetter!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (25. April 2008)

HI
Also ich bin noch am Grillen und mit der Klasse das ABI betrinken. Fals ich noch dazu komme melde ich mich oder komm einfach zur Rinne.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Dennis75 (25. April 2008)

Moin Leute,

diese "sehr gemütliche Runde" am Samstag.. was genau ist denn sehr gemütlich? Weil den Meli pack ich leider immer noch nicht  

Wenns wirklich "harmlos" werden würde.. wäre ich evtl mal mit von der Partie!

Und wieviel Uhr plant ihr denn?


----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2008)

Und wann geht es los morgen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2008)

Hi,

der Philipp hat angerufen und will so gegen 12:00 bis 12:15 da sein. Eventuell kommt der Manuel mit und da bin ich mal gespannt, wie fitt der ist.

Wird eher gemütlich. an Denis: Melibokus ist gemütlich, wir crusen gemütlich hoch! Eventuell mit nem kleinen Umweg! Dann halt dich mal ran! Ein wenig Motivation! 

So, dann noch ne Frage an den Joachim:
Joachim, ist es schlimm, wenn eine Speiche fehlt??? Habe beim ölen des Rades bermerkt, dass da was locker ist. War dann vieleicht doch Enduro oder mehr, was wir gefahren sind? 

Ansonsten muss ich morgen früh mal schauen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Dennis75 (25. April 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Philipp hat angerufen und will so gegen 12:00 bis 12:15 da sein. Eventuell kommt der Manuel mit und da bin ich mal gespannt, wie fitt der ist.
> 
> ...



Dachte es kommt jemand mit der genauso Anfänger ist, sowie ich   

Na ich komm bis zum Auerbachschloss mit nur 4x Anhalten...


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2008)

Hi,

ich habe keine Ahnung wie fitt der Manuel ist, aber Melibokus mit einer Pause muss man schaffen! Das ist eher eine Einstellungssache und spielt sich im   Kopf ab! 4 mal halten bis zum Auerbacher Schloss, kann doch gar nicht sein!   

Beis dich halt mal durch!  

Fährst du die Straße hoch? Das erste Stück kann einen da schon  ein  wenig kaputt machen, must du halt sehr langsam angehen. Dafür hast du doch die Schaltung und im leichtesten Gang langsam hoch!!!

Na dann mal los, sonst wird das nix mehr diese Jahr! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2008)

Hi,,

ITS WEEKEND und ich bin  wieder sooo früh wach. Mensch, wenn ich das unter der Woche schaffen würd! 

Na gut, dann schaff ich vieleicht auch noch die Speiche zu wechseln!

Guten Morgsche

LarsLIpp


----------



## Dennis75 (26. April 2008)

Japp fahre die Strasse hoch!

Klar langsam.. mit 6 km/h.. und im leichtesten Gang.. aber irgendwann wollen halt die Beine nicht mehr so wie ich will...


----------



## Micro767 (26. April 2008)

o.k. 12 Uhr Fehlheim ! 

Ich werd da sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2008)

Hi Denis,

doch die Beine wollen noch, nur der Kopf meint es geht nicht mehr. Meinst du wir radeln immer locker? Ab und zu gehen wir auch an unsere Grenzen um die zu verschieben. Wenn du nach dem Radeln nicht richtig kaputt bist, wäre noch mehr gegangen. Also wenn du kein übergewicht hast, schaffst du den Meli bei der zweiten Tour ohen Pause! Das ist nur Kopfsache. Wenn du nicht mehr kannst, bleib nicht stehen sonder schieb. Das nächste mal  kommst du weiter und kruck zuck bist du oben!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Dennis75 (26. April 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi Denis,
> 
> doch die Beine wollen noch, nur der Kopf meint es geht nicht mehr. Meinst du wir radeln immer locker? Ab und zu gehen wir auch an unsere Grenzen um die zu verschieben. Wenn du nach dem Radeln nicht richtig kaputt bist, wäre noch mehr gegangen. Also wenn du kein übergewicht hast, schaffst du den Meli bei der zweiten Tour ohen Pause! Das ist nur Kopfsache. Wenn du nicht mehr kannst, bleib nicht stehen sonder schieb. Das nächste mal  kommst du weiter und kruck zuck bist du oben!
> 
> ...



War nun 1 Std bei uns im Flachland bissi rumdüsen Hatte keine Lust erst bis nach Auerbach zu radeln  

Ok ich bin immer stehen geblieben. Vielleicht sollte ich das nächste mal deinen Tip mit den Schieben versuchen! Achja, Übergewicht habe ich keins.. eher zu wenig


----------



## LarsLipp (26. April 2008)

Hi Denis,

na dein Problem hätten wohl gerne einige: zu wenig Gewicht?  

Na, so richtig hat dich der MTB Virus wohl nicht erwischt.  

Unsere Runde war schon sehr gemütlich und Manuel war doch überraschend recht Fitt. So Melibokus inkl. dem Toten Mann mit einer oder zwei Pausen und den üblichen Umziehpausen ist doch fürs erste Mal super. Gut, wir waren langsam unterwegs aber das passte schon. 

Der kommt sicher mal wieder mit dem Phillipp zu ner "kleinen" Runde.

Morgen gehts in die Pfalz, auch den daheimgebliebenen viel Spass an der Bergstrasse. Meine Speiche ist wieder fittm danke der "geistigen Unterstützung" von Joachim, eventuell kannst du ja noch feinzentrieren und die Spannung prüfen. Hab nur ne viertel Umdrehung nachgezogen, fühlt sich schon ganz gut an!  Die Pfalz kann kommmen!

Gruß und gute Nacht

LarsLipp


----------



## Dennis75 (27. April 2008)

Moin Lars,

1,87 und knapp 80 Kg... ich denke das ist nicht wirklich Übergewicht!?   

Und wieso soll mich nun der Virus nicht richtig erwischt haben!?


----------



## one track mind (27. April 2008)

Dennis75 schrieb:


> Moin Lars,
> 
> 1,87 und knapp 80 Kg... ich denke das ist nicht wirklich Übergewicht!?
> 
> Und wieso soll mich nun der Virus nicht richtig erwischt haben!?



weil du unmotiviert bist. den meli kommt auch ein blutiger anfänger mit ein bisschen pause machen hoch. -wenn er will.
dir scheint nach allen beiträgen die ich von dir gelesen hab einfach der wille zu fehlen, oder du hast ein arges gesundheitliches problem, oder du bremst beim bergauf fahren. sorry, aber is so.

@pfalztourer: wünsche euch viel spass bei der tour mit aju. bin auf eure berichte gespannt.


----------



## Micro767 (27. April 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> @pfalztourer: wünsche euch viel spass bei der tour mit aju. bin auf eure berichte gespannt.



dito !

@Dennis die erste Hälfte, der Tour, hättest Du wirklich mitfahren können ! Wir waren recht locker und gemütlich unterwegs. Mit einigen Pausen zum erholen und für die Jungs zum umziehen   O.k. die Strecke vom Parkplatz zum Meli hoch hätte Dir Schwierigkeiten bereitet aber die hätten wir ja so auch nicht fahren brauchen.


----------



## Dennis75 (27. April 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> dito !
> 
> @Dennis die erste Hälfte, der Tour, hättest Du wirklich mitfahren können ! Wir waren recht locker und gemütlich unterwegs. Mit einigen Pausen zum erholen und für die Jungs zum umziehen   O.k. die Strecke vom Parkplatz zum Meli hoch hätte Dir Schwierigkeiten bereitet aber die hätten wir ja so auch nicht fahren brauchen.



Micro, 
gut zu wissen. Nächstes mal bin ich dann mit von der Partie!

PS: Du weisst ja was ich kann...


----------



## Martin187 (27. April 2008)

@Yo!achim
Servus. Wollte mal fragen wie es wegen der Kurbel aussieht?
Wird die bei mir passen?
Wenn ja geh ich morgen zum Bikerstreff und lass die alste ausbauen und lass mir das Frahrad wieder mirgeben das wir die von die einbauen können.
Was soll die eigentlich kosten?
Oder willst du sie mir nur leihen bis meine wieder da ist?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (27. April 2008)

Hi,

na die Tour war recht Interressant. Aber näheres gibt es dann von Mr Nice.

Bin da auch mal gespannt. Da gibt es schon ne richtig nette lange Abfahrt nach untern: Daniel: falls du es liest, danke fürs vorfahren. Bis demnächst im Odenwald.

Da sollten wir mal hin, ist schon ein krasser Trail, rockt ohne Ende! 

Die Tour war recht gemütlich zu fahren, streckenweise reichte die Fahrtechnik nicht, Umsetzen bei Spitzkehren, nicht so mein Ding muss ich wohl noch üben 

Aber die letzte Abfahrt war schon der Hammer, sehr lange, ein "wenig" verblockt, da schmerzten schon fast die Oberschenkel vom runterfahren. Ich glaube das würden wir nicht auf einen Rutsch packen!!! Schon sehr krass!!! Da wünscht man sich fast mehr Federweg, OK, oder halt ne sauberere Linie fahren, echt nicht ohne.

Ansonten wäre die Tour doch von allen bergauf fahrbar gewesen. Warum hab ich nur die alten Reifen aufgezogen?  Die Kendas wären Bergab geeigneter!!!

Lasst uns mal das Wetter beobachten und wir sehen uns die Tage.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (27. April 2008)

Na dann sind wir mal gespannt was er zu berichten hat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (28. April 2008)

Hi!
Scheint Ihr habt Spaß gehabt in der Pfalz 

Ich habe nach ner heftigen Grillsession in Offenbach 
gestern von 6.30 - 16.00 gearbeitet 

Werde heute ne kleine Runde drehn, wer hat bock?
Evtl. könnte man auch mal in Seeheim vorbeischaun (zwecks Sprungtechnik)
@Martin187
Die Kurbel u. das Lager kannst du für 10 euro haben (sind keine Kettenblätter dabei).
Falls die Kurbel überlebt , kauf ich sie zurück.

gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (28. April 2008)

Hi,

bei mir wirds wohl heute und wahrscheinlich auch morgen nix. Habe morgen um 14:00 Uhr nen Termin in Wertheim, und der dauert sicherlich 2 Stunden plus ne Stunde fahrt oder shopping im Wertheim Village...Ist aber meistens sehr unspannend und es gibt nur 3 Buisiness Hemden!

Irgendwie wollten wir die Tage noch was mit den Urlaubern machen, aber noch keinen Plan wann. Ich würde aber doch eventuell den Mittwoch mal zum radeln ins Auge fassen, nach getaner Arbeit. 

Heute Abend gibt's dann bestimmt noch Infos vom Mr Nice.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. April 2008)

Und nu Regnet es auch noch  

Ih werd jetzt erstmal Bremsbeläge wechseln, hab die grünen Swissstop geholt, sollen ganz gut sein !


----------



## yo!achim (28. April 2008)

Bin raus für heute (Teile sind gekommen- muß schrauben!) 
Morgen nix (Reha), bin deshalb auch für Mittwoch.
gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (28. April 2008)

Hi,

Joachim, wie sieht denn deine Taunus Planung aus? Wir wollen uns ja noch mit dem Eva treffen, bei möglichst gute m Wetter. Hast du schon ungefähre Start und Landezeit???

Ansonsten bleibts  mal beim Mittwoch Abend, kleine Tour mit Technik Trainning???  Toter Mann, oder  wenn wir früher Starten auch gerne mal wieder auf den Ohly Turm hoch und über den Meli zur Rinne!!!

Werde mal den Philipp fragen, der muss auch ein wenig am Ball bleiben! 

Wer ist denn mit am Start?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. April 2008)

Mittwoch wäre auch Schriesheim ne Option !


----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2008)

Hi,

bin am Mittwoch allerdings schon in Merzig und hab dann schon wieder nen haufen KM gefahren, da freu ich mich aufs entspannte losradeln zu Hause, zumal ich nnicht so genau weis, wann ich zurück bin. Aollte aber nicht man 15:00 Uhr sein.

Werde mal noch sptäter den P anrufen und schauen, was mit Ihm / Manuel ist. Die sind jetzt auch Fitt für ne größere Runde!

Was meint den der Joachim???

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. April 2008)

Tach Zusammen,

also, die Runde in der Pfalz war kurzweilig und recht spassig. Allerdings habe ich gleich in der ersten Abfahrt einen richtig heftigen Abflug hingelegt, so dass ich nur noch unter Schmerzen einen Teil der Runde absolvieren konnte. 

So, wie`s moment. ausschaut habe ich mir aber "nur" starke Prellungen im Knie, in der Wade und Abschürfungen am Arm zugezogen.... nährers kann man allerd. erst nach Abschwillen der Blutergüsse sagen. Also warten wir`s mal ab. Tippe jetzt aber mal auf best. ca. ein/zwei Wochen Pause:kotz:

@yo!achim
Bei mir müssten wir mal an beiden Rädern die Kassetten und Ketten wechseln. Meld mich bei dir sobald das Material da ist.

Gruss und viel Spass beim Radeln.
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. April 2008)

*Autsch*  

Hört sich nicht gut an ! Na dann mal "gute Besserung" und wir drücken Dir die Daumen das es nichts schlimmeres ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (29. April 2008)

'tach auch!

@ Mr.Nice:
Kannst Dich jederzeit zum Schrauben einfinden. Meinst Du echt zwei Wochen? Das ist hart! 
Dann mal gute Besserung! 

@ LarsLipp:
Bin morgen ab 16.00 zuhause. Muß vielleicht das Kona nehmen, nach den Sprungeinlagen in Of knarzt die Kurbel oder das Hauptlager am Prophet, werde deshalb eher das Schlußlicht machen   (aber nur bergauf )

Ich wäre für 17.00 am Rathaus, bis Ohly-Turm und die lange Abfahrt, dann nochmal Meli und abschließend ein wenig rumspringen 

@ Martin187:
Bin heute von 17.00 - 19.00 in der Reha,danach kannst du dich melden wegen Deinem Lager.

gehe jetzt erstma was futtern! Mahlzeit!


----------



## Micro767 (29. April 2008)

Endlich ! Ich hab mein HAC ausgelesen und kann bei bedarf die Profile unserer Touren zur Verfügung stellen !

@Chris
Du wolltest doch welche haben ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. April 2008)

Danke für die Genungswünsche. Hoffen wir mal, dass wir bald wieder zusammen biken gehen können. Ne Woche wird´s aber best. dauern...

Hab den Abflug aber auch per Helmcamera gefilmt und werde ihn versuchen heut abend mal hier einzustellen.

@Mirco767
Si, hab Interesse daran. Am besten du schickst sie mir per pm zu oder stellst sie bei Gelegenheit hier ein, damit jeder sehen kann was für eine Tour wieder ansteht

@yo!achim
Auf dein Angebot komme ich gerne zurück. Muss jetzt erstmal die Sachen ordern. Meinst du ne LX Cassette/Kette reicht oder doch lieber XT bzw. vergleichbares von SRAM (finde insbesonder das Kettenschloss von denen ganz praktisch)??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. April 2008)

So Leutz ! 

wie schaut´s kommendes Wochenende aus ? 

Ich bekomme MTB-Besuch über das gesamte Wochenende, Anreise Do. gegen 12 Uhr, beide fit für alles was wir so fahren.  

Vorschläge für: 
Do 1 Mai ? ab sagen wir mal 13 Uhr oder später ?
Fr. 2 Mai ? Tagestour mit Einkehrschwungen ?
Sa. 3 Mai ? Tagestour mit Einkehrschwung ?
So. 4 Mai ? nicht ganz so lange die zwei müssen ja noch 2 Std. Heim fahren

Wir sind für alles offen und ausgerechnet jetzt fällt uns der liebe Mr.Nice aus  ! 

@Mr.Nice 
wir nehmen Deine Tina gerne mit   da würde sich Tania, sicher sehr freuen, wenn noch ein Mädel mit fährt !  !  !


PS: wir könnten dann auch mal bei mir Grillen !


----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2008)

Hi,

werde mal schauen, ob der Philipp morgen dabei ist: Streckenvorschlag klingt schonmal gut. 

Mit allem weiteren muss ich mal schauen, für Sonntag ist eventuell der M mit am start, aber ohne Helm, passt aber, da ja Mr Nice nicht mit dabei ist 
Wobei der Sonntag noch nicht sicher ist.

Ich arbeite am Freitag selbstverständlich, habe ja schon alle Urlaubstage verplant uns will da keinen Sinnlos zu Hause verbringen, bin aber Freitag Abend beim Monner Türk! 

Na dann halten wir mal morgen fest, eventuell können wir uns auch am Parkplatz vor dem Fürstenlager an der Bachgass treffen. Tom ist wohl mit am Start!

Nun geh ich in den Garten und sense noch ein wenig.

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## Micro767 (29. April 2008)

Der M vom Samstag ? Der hatte doch nen Helm !?

Wieso gibts noch MTB´ler ohne Helm ?   versehe ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. April 2008)

Hi,

nein, nicht der Manuel, sondern der Mathias. Der fährt halt ohne, teilweise auch ohne T-Shirt, das kann ja kaputt gehen! 

Na der ist schon ein wenig crazy. Aber erstmal die weiteren Termine koordinieren und morgen radeln!

Bin sicherlich spätestens gegen 15:00 Uhr in Bensheim, dann können wir ja so gegen 17:00 Uhr am Rathhaus oder Bachgass ausmachen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (29. April 2008)

n'Abend!

@ Mr.Nice:
Also ich fahre ne Ultegra (XTR) Kette (rostfrei!!) 18.-   und ne XT Kassette 38.- ,das Schloß von Sram paßt auch auf Shimano, etwa 2.- einzeln.
(die LX Kassette wiegt etwa 110g mehr!)
Können morgen mal telefonieren, bist Du krankgeschrieben?

@ LarsLipp:
Fürstenlager soll mir recht sein, wann schafft Ihr's?

Muß Do. u. Fr. arbeiten, We frei- der Taunus-Tom hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, machen wir spontan , Abfahrt wäre tendenziell gegen 12 Uhr,
man könnte aber auch mal tiefer in den Odenwald, Karten hab ich.
Besprechen wir morgen!

Gruß Joachim


----------



## one track mind (29. April 2008)

hi, was geht denn am donnerstag oder freitag? ich muss samstag nacht arbeiten, deswegen werd ich am wochenende wenn überhaupt nur kleine runden drehen.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2008)

Hi,

 halten wir heute mal 17:00 Uhr Parkplatz Bachgass unterm Fürstenlager fest.

Streckenvorschlag haben wir ja. Morgen können wir hier bzw. auf der Fahrt noch besprechen, allerdings eher auf abgelegenen Wegen...OTM: ab wann kannst du denn da sein, bist du heute Abend unterwegs???

Freitag wird bei mir wohl nix! Alles weitere später.

Ne schönen Tag

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. April 2008)

Guuuude,

was für ein Wetter heute morgen... genau richtig um ne Runde Radeln zu gehen. Achso da war ja was mit einem Abflug. So ein Schei*** 

Allerd. wird`s schon so langsam besser. Vielleicht, kann ich am Samstag sogar ne ganz lockere Runde fahren gehen... mal schauen wie sich die Blutergüsse entwickeln.

@Mircro
Werde`s mal an Tina weitergeben allerd. glaube ich nicht, dass sie sich traut mitzufahren. Zumal morgen die vord. Bergstraße aufgrund der Mailagenwanderung von HP bis Zwingenberg nicht zu empfehlen ist. Würde eher das Gebiet um Schannenbach bzw. Tromm oder Richtung DA (Burg Frankenstein od. Schloss Heiligenberg) ansteuern...

Das mit dem Grillen ist grunds. eine gute Idee. Allerd. wird das dieses We. bei uns leider nix. 

@yo!achim
Nee, hab mich nicht krankschreiben lassen. Lass uns heute mittag einf. mal kurz telefonieren wenn du fertig mit arbeiten bist. Bin auf der Arbeit zu erreichen.

Gruss und viel Spass beim Biken.
chris


----------



## yo!achim (30. April 2008)

Morsche!
Bin dann mit schwerem Gerät um 17.00 am Parkplatz Fürstenlager.

@ Martin187:
Melde mich nach der Tour bei Dir.

@ Mr.Nice:
Melde mich so gegen 12.00 von Amt zu Amt quasi.

Bis später


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2008)

@Mr.Nice
gut zu wissen mit der Mailagenwanderung ! Dann werden wir wohl mal die Tromm ansteuern, d.h. Karten studieren heute Abend !

@LarsLipp
16:30 Fehlheim ! Sollte ich hinbekommen wenn nicht gibts ne SMS !

So und nun kommen die breiten Schlappen drauf ! Vorne und hinten NN 2.4, neue Bremsbeläge sind schon montiert auch vorne und hinten !


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2008)

Hi,

noch ist es ja trocken. Drücken wir uns mal die Daumen, dass es hält!

Hey Micro: dann gehts ja heute ab! Mit den breiten Schlappen und dem passenden Luftdruck kommst du jetzt überall runter, OK ging auch davor 

Wird ja im Moment ein wenig windig drausen, aber vieleicht ziehts ja weg!

Dann können wir ja über morgen schwätzen und drücken dem Chris mal die Knie eh Daumen. Eigentlich könnte der ja für uns heute Abend Kochen, hat ja nix besseres zu tun. 

Dann bis gleich

LarsLipp

PS: wo bleibt der Film???


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2008)

Tja ! Das liebe Wetter und diese Schönwetter-Biker  

Ich war ja schon bei LarsLipp zuhause aber es sah ja wirklich nach Dauerregen aus.

Ich schau mir gleich mal die Karten an für ne Tour morgen um die viel bewanderten Wege herum


----------



## Micro767 (30. April 2008)

@LarsLipp
morgen bis auf die Tromm wird etwas weit von Bensheim aus, wenn dann müsten wir ab Heppenheim oder gar gleich ab Fürth fahren.

Na schauen wir mal was das Wetter sagt, vielleicht ist es ja den Wanderern und Rentnern nicht schön genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2008)

Hi,

von mir aus können wir in den Odelwald fahren und von dort aus radeln! Würde  aber eher nicht zu spät starten und zurückkommen. Nicht das wir im Stau im  Odenwald stehen 

Wenn du weist, wann die kommen, kannst du dich ja nochmals melden. Klär halt mal noch ab, was die zwei mitfahren und ich denke immer noch die Tour über das Felsenmeer nach hinten runter und über die Kuralp aufs Felsenmeer ist OK! Voll wird es auf jedenn Fall vom Kirchberghäuschen zum Wambolder sand...

Na denn bis späterrr.

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2008)

Hi LarsLipp,

siehst Du die schwarze Wolke die von mir zu Dir zieht ? 3 Minuten Regen und die Sonne war wieder da !   Vielleicht schreckt sie wirklich ein paar Wanderer ab und heute in die Quere zu kommen  

Ich bin fast startklar, warte auf ne SMS wann die 2 etwa hier eintreffen und sag dann gleich bescheid


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2008)

Stau ! Sind noch hinter Frankfurt und sollten jetzt frei Fahrt haben. Dauer aber bestimmt noch ne Std. bis sie hier eintreffen


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2008)

Hi,

vieleicht sollten die dann direkt zu mir kommen. Die können sich gerne hier umziehen, dann sparen wir locker ne Stunde... Wollte auch nicht unbedingt viel nach 17:00 Uhr nach Hause, da Elli mit Ihrer Mutter kommt oder wir nach Bruchsal fahren...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2008)

wir kommen


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2008)

sie sind falsch abgebogen und sind im Moment hier eingetroffen !


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2008)

Hi LarsLipp !

Sorry ! Aber wir kommen nicht mehr, hier hat es schon wieder angefangen zu regnen und es schaut nicht gut was da von Worms her kommt !

Cu


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2008)

Hubs,

ja mist, wäre ich nur gleich los, als Elli los ist. 

Na egal, jetzt warte ich mal noch nen Moment und zur Not geh ich in die Sauna und schwitz mir einen. Auf die Wettervorhersage ist ja im Moment leider keinen Verlass!

Dann mal für morgen viel Spass und eventuell am Samstag. Sonntag bin ich mit nem Kollgen (der ohne Helm) zum biken Verabredet...

Dann bis Samstag oder nächste Woche...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2008)

Wir machen uns jetzt doch noch mal auf den Weg, nachdem die Sonne wieder raus gekommen ist. Na bei dem Wechselwetter sollte nicht soviel im Odenwald los sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2008)

So,

seit langem mal wieder alone in the forest: na da konnte  ich auch Bergauf mal ein wenig gas geben. Lag ganz gut in der Zeit , mit Potential zur Verbesserung...

Bergab bin ich ein wenig ausgerutscht, habe vorhin gleich wieder den Vorderreifen gewechselt, bei Matsch bringens die Nokians nicht. 

In der Rinne waren noch ein paar Dirter aus Seeheim: hab sogar nen Backflip gesehen, am unteren Step Up. Die haben aber nix gegraben, hae denen trozdem mal den Baum gezeigt....

Na dann bis die Tage, was macht das Knie???

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: war eigentlich ganz OK, nicht zuviele Leute im Wald, zumindest an den wichtigen Strecken...


----------



## yo!achim (1. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen!
Fahre Sonntag in den Taunus ( Feldberg ). Der Kollege Sven wird vorfahren
und versuchen,die 500 Hm am Stück etwas in die Länge zu ziehen.
Wir gehen's locker an bergauf, (Sven fährt Big Bettys) und runter wird auch niemand gehetzt 
Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen?  Kann noch 3 Mann + Bike mitnehmen,muß das aber rechtzeitig wissen,weil ich Dach- u. Heckträger montieren müßte.
Start hier spätestens 10.00, besser 9.00 Uhr.
( Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm! )  
Oben wird's felsig und technisch, der mittlere Teil wird sehr schnell und unten
hat's dann Flow - soviel zum Bergab-Profil. (500 Hm am Stück  )

@LarsLipp:
Dein "oben ohne Kumpel" kann von mir aus NACKT mitfahren, aber nicht 
OHNE HELM !  

@Mr.Nice:
Vielleicht bist Du ja schon fit ?  

Was geht denn morgen ? evtl. FüLa 17.30?  oder andere Vorschläge....
und was ist denn für Sa geplant?
bis dann
Joachim


----------



## one track mind (1. Mai 2008)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> Fahre Sonntag in den Taunus ( Feldberg ). Der Kollege Sven wird vorfahren
> und versuchen,die 500 Hm am Stück etwas in die Länge zu ziehen.
> Wir gehen's locker an bergauf, (Sven fährt Big Bettys) und runter wird auch niemand gehetzt
> ...




mist, in den taunus wär ich gerne mal mitgekommen. aber ich komm sonntag morgen erst um sieben von der arbeit .

morgen werd ich am meli fahren, aber schon früher. ich schätze mal du musst arbeiten, wenn du erst um 17:30 los willst.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Mai 2008)

Ja, war heute sehr wechselhaft ab. im großen und ganzen okay. Knie/Wade werden auch schon wieder besser. War desh. auch ne kl. Runde mit Tina und ihrem Hund am Sperbergrund spazieren. Mal schauen viel. ist Samstag ne Runde drin. Schauen wir mal...

@yo!achim
Muss Sonntag passen da Konfirmation. Morgen FüWL wäre für mein Knie zu früh. Wie schaut`s aber vorher bei dir mit Schrauben aus`?

@LarsLipp
Bekomme es nicht hin den Film hier einzustellen. Werde ihn per Email schicken.

@Micro767
Was ist bei euch für ne Samstags Tour geplant?? Also in km/hm??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2008)

Hi Mr.Nice

bisher haben wir für Samstag kein Plan !

Heute wars den Brunnenweg hoch, an der Live Musik vorbei, oberes Fürstenlager, Ludwigshöhe, den Trail runter bis zur Marmorit, rauf auf den Meli, runter wie immer aber vor der Rinne zurück zum Auerbacher Schloß, Abfahrt und fertig.

Morgen greif ich LarsLipp´s Plan auf: Meli hoch, runter an der Eiche vorbei auf den Flowtrail Richtung Darsberg, den Abzweig nach Balkausen, auf die Kuralpe, Ohlyturm, den linken Weg zum Bauwagen, Selserwasserhäuschen, zum Krichberg und Abfahrt. Grillen bei mir zuhause ;-)

Samtsag ?
Sonntag ?

Für Ideen und Anregungen sind wir dankbar ! Muss nichts technisches sein  ! Tania hat heute exakt das gleiche Ausgelassen wie Tina letztes mal !


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2008)

Servus,

Samstag bin ich mit am Start, mal nach dem Wetter schauen, eher früh starten und dann noch an den See.

Sonntag werd ich mit dem Kopflosen ne Runde drehen! Hab den schon ne Weile nicht gesehen. Würd ja auch mal mit in den Taunus, nun ist der Tag aber verplant!!!

Samstag dann recht früh starten und ein paar Trailhighlights mitnehmen! Und danach an den See, Gartenarbeit und Grillen! VIeleicht in LA?

Na erstmal heute noch buckeln, hab ein wenig zu tun. Radeln eher nicht, vieleicht mit Elli ne Runde Inlinern und dann ins Theater, wenn die Sonne scheint vieleicht auch noch an den See. War erst einmal paddeln und in 3 Wochen bin ich am Atlantik...

Na dann bis sptäterrrrrrr

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Mai 2008)

@Micro767
Also, wenn du gestern und heute schon Mel gefahren bist würde ich ne Runde Fürstenlager- Schönberger Kreuz- Krehberg- Steinbach- Krehberg- Hemsberg vorschlagen.

In Steinbach kann man näml. sehr lecker Kochkäse und selbstgem. Brot sowie Äppler konsumieren. Von der Strecke sind das sicherl. ca. 40 km und 1000 hm... also ne schöne Tagestour.

Allerd. sind die Trailabschnitte für LarsLipp eher rar...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

na was macht das Knie? Eventuell fahr ich morgen halt nochmal aleine. Dann auch nur ne kleine Hausrunde Ohlyturm und Melibokus, wahrscheinlich den rechten Weg... Vieleicht gehts aber mit dem P auch irgenwie ab Heidelberg / Nussloch los. Na wir werden sehen. Gartenarbeit steht auch noch an!!!

Dann gehts noch an den See zum paddeln! Das Wetter für nächste Woche wird ja BOMBIG. Und in Frankreich scheint auch die Sonne und wärmt uns das Meer. 

Ich drück dem Mr Nice mal die Daumen und wir drehen sicherlich in der nächsten Woche mal ne Runde. Mo geh ich in den Sport...

Hab eigentlich gar keine Lust zu arbeiten...

Na ist auch icht mehr zu lange bis zur Mipa!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (2. Mai 2008)

Servus. So hab die Weinlagenwanderung halbwegs gut überlebt, musste ja mit geschätzen 2Promille noch abreiten.
Werde versuchen mein Bike bis nächste Woche wieder fit zu bekommen das ich auch mal wieder mit radeln kann.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Mai 2008)

@LarsLipp

Ja, das mit dem Knie läuft. Ist zwar noch dick und blau aber es wird. Nächste Woche können wir gerne wieder ne Runde radeln gehen. 

Für ne lustige Runde in HD wäre ich auch mal zu haben wenn alles wieder passt...

@Martin
Was war nun am Rad kaputt?? Immer noch die Kurbelgeschichte??

Maaahlzeit
chris


----------



## Micro767 (2. Mai 2008)

@Mr.Nice

hört sich gut an ! Nur kenne ich die Ecke jetzt nicht soo gut ! Aber Steinbach und selbst gebackenes Brot ! Da weiß ich genau welches Lokal Du meinst ! 

Du bist noch nicht fit genug um mit Tina mit zufahren ?  

Wir waren eben noch beim Bikemax und Tania hat sich nen neuen Helm und ne neue Hose geholt, von den Schnäppchen war dann doch nichts für sie dabei, obwohl sie Grösse S hat !


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Mai 2008)

@Mirco767
Doch, wollte eigentl. schon fahren gehen... also, wenn ihr wollt mache ich euch morgen den Guide. 

Tina muss morgen auf Ihren Hund aufpassen und ist Nachmittags auf einem Geburtstag.

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (2. Mai 2008)

Guude!

@ Mr.Nice :

Bin um 16.00 zuhause,muß mich aber unbedingt aufs Bike schwingen,
(bin die ganze Woche nicht gefahren!!) 
Schrauben könnten wir danach.
Wenn's regnet können wir auch gleich schrauben.

@ one track mind :
Bist Du um 17.00 Uhr noch an der Rinne? Würde mal vorbeischaun.

Unser Guide beißt auf die Zähne, schön, dann bin ich morgen auch dabei 

Ich fahre Sonntag schon um 8.00 Uhr in den Taunus, aber wie's aussieht
hat aus der Bensheimer Runde ja eh niemand Zeit 
Werde versuchen, ein paar schöne Videos mit der Ixus zu machen.

bis dann

Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

dann postet mal noch was für morgen. Eventuell bin ich mit dabei. Habe aber noch das ein oder andere vor, wenns Zeitlich hinhaut, dann schaue ich mal. Na das passt ja mit 8:00 Uhr am Sonntag, wäre mir dann wahrscheinlich zu früh. Bitte für morgen auch die Strecke mit ansagen. 

Hey, die Sonne lacht, das ist mal ein Wetterchen...

Na ich schufte mal noch ne Runde und dann gehts vieleicht mal auf die Inliner. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (2. Mai 2008)

@Mr.Nice
Ja immer noch die Kubelkacke! Ich fahr heute noch zu Yoachim das wir evtl. was machen können das ich wieder fahren kann.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Mai 2008)

Also, wie schaut`s nun mit morgen Mirco?? Hätte vorgeschlagen 11.00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Rathaus. Strecke könnte ungefähr so ausschauen wie schon gepostet.

Wie schaut`s aus?? Zu früh? Zu spät??
Yo!Achim wird auch mit dabei sein

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. Mai 2008)

JO !!!!

11 Uhr geht i.O. ! Goil ! Freu mich total ! 

Andreas und Tania waren von den Touren gestern und heute begeistert ! ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

11.00 ist mir wahrscheinlich zu früh. Wir haben heute noch ordentlich Unkraut gejätet und werden wahrscheinlich morgen noch erstam ein wenig Rindenmulch aufbringen!

Was fahrt Ihr denn? Eventuell können wir uns unterwegs ja treffen...

Na wenn ich aleine bin, veruche ich mal meine letzte Zeit zum Ohly zu toppen...

Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spass!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (2. Mai 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Micro767
> Also, wenn du gestern und heute schon Mel gefahren bist würde ich ne *Runde Fürstenlager- Schönberger Kreuz- Krehberg- Steinbach- Krehberg- Hemsberg vorschlagen.*
> 
> In Steinbach kann man näml. *sehr lecker Kochkäse und selbstgem. Brot sowie Äppler konsumieren*. Von der Strecke sind das sicherl. ca. 40 km und 1000 hm... also ne schöne Tagestour.
> ...





so und nun ab ins Bett, das ich auch Fit bin für morgen !


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2008)

Hi,

na mal sehen, brauche auf jeden Fall keine Einkehr, da wir heute Abend den Grill anwerfen.  OK, was auch sonst bei dem Wetter???

Den Rest der Strecke finde ich eh nicht , zumindest nicht ohne unser Navigationsgerät Mr "GPS" Nice. 

Na wenigstens passt heute mal wieder die Uhrzeit und es ist WOCHENENDE!

Wenn ich jetzt starte, könnte ich schon wieder um 11:00 zu Hause sein.

Ich wünsche euch ne schöne Tour und dem Mr Nice das nix mehr zwickt und klemmt. Die Schmerzen stören dich ja eh nicht: Wer fährt denn noch so einige hundert HM mit nem dicken Knie???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2008)

Servus,


Hammer Wetter heute: na wir haben  ganz schön was im Garten geschafft. War dann noch am überlegen Radeln oder nicht: Ich war nur am See und bin ne Runde gepaddelt.

Wo und wann seit Ihr den morgen unterwegs? Vieleicht treffen wir uns ja. Werde wohl versuchen mit dem Kollegen Ohly und Meli zu fahren und noch ein wenig in der Rinne zu üben.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (4. Mai 2008)

Hi ! 

Super tolle Tour gestern ! Andreas und Tania hat es total gut gefallen !

Heute nur 80km Flachland, jetzt sind die Zwei wieder auf dem Weg nach Hessisch Sibirien


----------



## Martin187 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Bikerfreunde!

Ich war heute auf dem Meli und bin die normale Strecke zur Rinne gefahren und habe leider feststellen müssen das jemand im Wald sein unwesentreibt und uns Bikern das Leben schwer machen will.
Es war nur Stop and Go!
Es hat sich jemand die mühe gemacht und wirklich auf jeden Weg Holzstämme gelegt! (so wie die da lagen kommen sie nicht einfach so hin)!

Auch den Kicker den Mr.Nice und LarsLip gebaut haben wurde weggemacht, aber die haben nicht mit SchaufelhandMartin gerechnet.
Ich habe etwas im Lehm gewühlt und ihn wieder aufgebaut!
Nicht perfekt aber fahrbar.
Das nächste mal nehm ich ne Schippe aus dem Sandkasten mit und mach das Teil richtig schön!

Mab mich natürlich wieder ordentlich auf die Fresse gepackt, (Lars und Yoachim wissen wie das dann aussieht).
War heute an der selben Stelle!!!
Ich verflüche diesen Sprung!

Hat den schon jemand was für Morgen geplant?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Dennis75 (4. Mai 2008)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bikerfreunde!
> 
> Ich war heute auf dem Meli und bin die normale Strecke zur Rinne gefahren und habe leider feststellen müssen das jemand im Wald sein unwesentreibt und uns Bikern das Leben schwer machen will.
> Es war nur Stop and Go!
> ...



Moin,
war heute auch aufm Meli und habe auch die Holzstämme bei der Abfahrt gesehen (Micro, bin die Strecke die ich von dir kenne gefahren) und da lagen auch ein paar Trümmer mitten im Weg.

Scheinbar will da jemand die Biker vom Meli vertreiben!?


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Mai 2008)

Hi,

das mit den Stämmen bzw. Stöcken kommt ab und zu vor. Ist halt an den kritischen Stämmen nicht sehr nett.  

Na gedroht wird hier keinem und so lange man niemanden auf der frischen Tat ertappt, kann man da leider nix mache.  

Ich werde wohl am Dienstag mit am Start sein. 

Unsere Tour war recht kurz: Am Ohly Turm hat ein Schaltwerk den Geist aufgegeben! Dann ging es wieder heim.

Hat jemand noch ein unbenötigtes Schaltwerk zu verkaufen? Kann auch gerne LX sein...

War aber schon schönes Wetter heute!   

Wir sehen uns am Dienstag...

LarsLipp

PS:  Ansonsten bestell ich eins oder hols beim Stadler.... Braucht jemand was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (5. Mai 2008)

Dennis75 schrieb:


> Moin,
> war heute auch aufm Meli



na bitte, geht doch . sorry, wenn mein letzter post ein bissel hart klang.

fährt morgen jemand? hab ab 13:30 feierabend.

wenn man mal bedenkt, dass diese sabotageakte im wald an einem langen feiertagswochenende passiert sind, dann kann man sich ja ausmalen, was für typen das waren: irgendwelche hirnies, die das ganze jahr vor der glotze hocken und dann am ersten mai aus ihrem loch gekrochen kommen um den wald zu übervölkern und sich dann aufregen, dass das ganze nix mit schwarzwaldklinikidylle (oh mann was ein wort) mehr gemein hat. dann muss halt der frust an irgendjemand ausgelassen werden. am besten an den radlern, denn denen kann man ja einfach stöcke in den weg legen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Mai 2008)

@Micro767
Ja, die Tour am Samstag war nett gewesen. Allerdings waren die 65 km und 1500 hm für mein Knie viel. zu viel zum Einstieg.... hatte gestern näml. wieder brutale Knieschmerzen. Naja, wird halt noch ein paar Tage dauern bis der Bluterguss entgültig aus dem Knie verschwunden ist!!

@LarsLipp
Sorry, hab keins mehr. Und die Bestellung für Kette und Kassette ist auch schon raus.

Wann wollt`s ihr morgen Abend ne Runde drehen??

@Yo!achim
Und wie war´s gestern auf dem Feldberg?? Ordentl. gerockt 

@Martin
Danke für`s wieder aufbauen Wenn ich den Typen sehe, dann gnade im Gott.... weiß nicht, was die Schei** jedes mal soll!! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (5. Mai 2008)

Moin Jungs ! 

Ich wieder auf der Arbeit voll Frust schiebend ! :kotz: 

Morgen, Dienstag gibts mit mir ne Einsteiger / Anfänger Runde für Dennis75 und Thomas81   ca. 17:30 ab Bensheim

@Mr.Nice 
"Gute Besserung !"


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich muss mal schauen, wann ich morgen zurück komme: Habe um 14:00 Uhr einen Termin in Villigen Schwenningen. Fahrzeit 2,5 Stunden. Dauert mindestens ein zwei Stunden. 

Ich melde mich per Handy, wenn es noch irgendwie klappt. Ansonsten komme ich eventuell nach, oder fahr aleine ne Runde oder sonstiges:

Mr Nice: 1500hm als Einstiegsrunde ist auch nicht schlecht, dann sollten wir mal den Burgenweg mit 3,5k in Angriff nehmen...Abernicht mit mir....


Wir werden sehen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (5. Mai 2008)

Servus.
Also heute bin ich nicht dabei. Habe der Freundin versprochen das ich heute was mit ihr mache.
Morgen wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!!

@Yoachim wann hättest du denn Zeit meine Kurbel wieder zurück zu bauen?
Die haben mir ne neue Stylo 2008 geschickt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (5. Mai 2008)

n' Abend zusammen!
War gestern zu fertig um hier noch zu posten. Schätze nach Karte waren das
etwa 1050 Hm auf  etwa 25 Km- mit dem 18 Kilo- Bike hat das meinen Oberschenkeln den Rest gegeben 

@Mr Nice:

Und ob das gerockt hat, mit weniger als 150mm FW hat man nicht wirklich Spaß, gut daß ich die 980g Big Betty aufgezogen hatte, SO scharfkantig
hatte ich das Geröll nicht in Erinnerung!  (man stelle sich vor: das Felsenmeer nach einem Bombenangriff mit Tannen wieder aufgeforstet, oder so in etwa ) an zwei querliegenden Bäumen ist die Überfahrt aus Felsbrocken aufgeschichtet-tricky aber super 
880 M.ü.NN ist halt schon ne andere Kategorie, aber ich glaub mir gefällt der Odenwald mit seinen 500ern besser, sonst wär ich ja nicht hierher gezogen 

@Martin187
Das nenn ich Einsatz! Es braucht mehr solcher Biker, die mal so mit bloßer Hand nen Sprung fitmachen 
Im Taunus gibt's auch fleißige Hände,aber leider wird da meist an einem Wochenende alles platt gemacht, wenn nicht unter der Woche vom Förster 
Kannst morgen ab 20.00 kommen , ruf vorher an.

@LarsLipp
Hab noch ein kurzes XT-Schaltwerk,kann man aber nur mit zwei Blättern
(22-32) fahren. Oder mit ner Rennradkassette 
Ein neues LX kostet aber auch nur 25.- 

Bin Mittwoch wieder dabei ,fährt da Jemand?

Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Joachim: der Kollege braucht ein long cage. Ich denke das ist dann ein normales... Also eigentlich braucht der ein neues Rad...

Ich habe meinen Termin auf 13:00 Uhr geschoben. Aber bei 2 Stunden und 2,5 Stunden Fahrt wird das nur mit viel Glück was mit 17:30 Bensheim.

Der Tom will auch fahren und ich schließe mich mit dem kurz.

Mittwoch sollte klappen, da hab ich nur morgens nen Termin in Ludwigshafen. Dann kann ich ja eventuell hinterher meinen USB Stick holen, oder du bringst den mit...

Na das mit dem Taunus klingt gut oder auch schlecht: mir fehlen 20mm Federweg.  Können wir aber trozdem mal angehen. 

Dann ist Mittwoch wieder Rinnentraining?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (5. Mai 2008)

Verzweifele gerade beim Versuch meinen Hac4 auszulesen, irgendwie erkennt die Kiste den Port nicht!??? ach was weiß ich 
Appelliere hier an die Experten !!bin da glaub ich zu alt für  

@LarsLipp:
Man kann natürlich auch den 130mm entsprechend da runterfahren und Spaß haben aber eben nicht so schnell 
Hab mir außerdem ne Monsterzecke eingefangen 

Mittwoch Rinne gerne, und an dem letzten Sprung arbeiten wir,nach dem Leitsatz: "Zu Boden gehen ist keine Schande, liegenbleiben schon!"
gelle Martin  Hoch und weit genug bist Du ja, aber die Landung!!

bin raus für heut'  

gut's Nächtle


----------



## Martin187 (5. Mai 2008)

Also morgen ist bei mir doch nix mit biken!

Mittwoch bin ich auch mit von der patie!
Rinnentrainin hört sich ja gut an!

Wann wollt ihr den am Mittwoch los?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (6. Mai 2008)

@yo!achim

schau´s Du mal hier: http://www.mountainbike-page.de/

Torsten´s Seite ist da mehr als hilfreich und das schöne ! Er ist auch sehr aktive hier im Forum und hilft  

Das mit dem Port hab ich auch immer und zwar dann wenn ich was anderes angeschlossen hatte, neue USB Treiber hatten mal geholfen. Dann ging es wieder nicht und nun lese ich den HAC nur am alten Notebook aus


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Joachim: na vieleicht kann ich mal schauen, bin zwar auch nicht mehr der jüngste und habe nicht mehr so viel mit Computern zu tun, aber mit entsprechndeer Geduld und nem Bier bekommen wir das hin!!!

Guter Spruch das mit dem liegenbleiben! Zur Not kehren wir die Reste auch zusammen  Ne Spass beiseite: sah schon krass aus, aber wie man bei Mr Nice sieht: passieren kann überall was! Bringt jemand ne Kamera mit? Ich habe leider nur ne recht große. Ne kleine mit Wasserdichtem Gehäuse ist in der mache. (Hoffentlich gibt es dann dieses Jahr mal ordentliche Surf Fotos...).

Ich bin auch gleich weh. Hoffentlich reichts mir für ne RUnde heute Abend, sollte aber schon.

MR Nice: was macht das Knie???

Servus

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Mai 2008)

@LarsLipp
Ja, das mit dem Knie ist so ne Sache.... schmerzt leider immer noch. Muss mal schauen ob ich die Woche überh. noch fahren gehe oder es lieber mal schone.

Am Wochenende steht sowieso schon die nächste Hochzeitsfeier (Freitag Standesamt/Samstag Feier) an bzw. in 6 Wochen wollen wir (zwei Kumpels und meine Wenigkeit) ein paar Tage in den Alpen fahren gehen und bis dahin muss es wieder fit sein...

Viel. werde ich aber auch mal am Pfingstmontag ne Runde fahren. Wie schaut`s da bei euch aus??

@Yo!achim
Das klingt nach ordentl. Spass Da du die Strecke jetzt ja in und auswendig kennst können wir ja jederzeit dort ne Runde fahren gehen.

Viel Spass beim Radeln und bis die Tage.

Gruss
chris


----------



## one track mind (6. Mai 2008)

wann gehts denn morgen los?


----------



## Dennis75 (6. Mai 2008)

Ist doch echt zum kotzen. Nun wollte ich mal endlich mal mit fahren, dann meint unser Chef ab heute ne Sonderaktion zu starten das dann für uns "normale" heisst jede Tag ca. 2 Std länger zu arbeiten..  

Naja wer weiss für was es mal gut ist


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

eventuell können wir morgen schon gegen 17:00 starten spätestens 17:30.

Tom ist mit am Start, wer noch? Treffpunkt Bensheim Rathaus oder Bachgass Parkplatz Fürstenlager.

Oder hat jemand andere Zeitvorschläge? Wenn ich pech hab,muss ich nach Frankfurt nem Kollegen beim aufbauen helfen, denke aber nicht!

Heute hats leider nicht geklappt: war erst kurz vor 19:00 Uhr zu Hause. Zum Glpck hab ich den Termin vorgelegt. Aber war ein guter Termin und so macht ja auch die Arbeit spass...

Na dann bis morgen. Bin morgen nochmals kurz aktiv und habe dann nen Termin. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (6. Mai 2008)

Thomas war heute schon unterwegs, wie immer ohne Helm   wir von der Marmorit hoch zum Auerbacher Schloss er auf dem weg runter richtung Heimat. Glaub nicht das er mich noch erkannt hat, so schnell wie wir aneinander vorbei waren.

Thomas81 hat sich sehr gut vorgestellt heute ! 
Fürstenlager, toter Mann, Marmorit, Auerbacher Schloss, Strasse hoch zum Meli, runter auf den Comoder Weg, Auerbacher Schloss und Abfahrt ! 22,5km 597hm ! Gute Leistung, er war noch richtig Fit danach !  

Auf Touren unter der Woche kann er schon mit ! Fürstenlager, Ohly und Meli sollte zwar anstengend aber machbar für ihn sein ! Fahrtechnik ! Da muss klar noch dran gearbeitet werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. Mai 2008)

Ach und wegen morgen !

Ich hab das Rad noch im Kofferraum und werde auch mal Klamotten mit auf die Arbeit nehmen aber zusagen tue ich noch nicht ! Entscheide ich spontan kurz nach Feierabend !


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

 mit Thomas meintest du sicherlich den Tom oder Ulf?

Na klar fährt der normal ohne Helm, hatt mich ja gewundert, dass er den so ohne murren aufzieht. Na vieleicht zeigt ihm ja heute der Martin, für was ein Helm so alles gut sein kann!!!

Aber mit seiner alten Gurke gibt der nicht richtig Gas. 

Hey, die Sonne lacht schon wieder: das ist ein Frühling, macht richtig gute Laune. 

Wir sehen uns dann später: one track mind: bist du mit am Start? 

Wo treffen wir uns? 

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (7. Mai 2008)

Morsche!
Von mir aus ab 17.00 Uhr FüLa?!
Ich nehm die Kamera und ein wenig Handwerkszeug mit 
...und den Mp3 von LarsLipp 

@one track mind
wie wär's mit 18.30 auf'm Meli wenn Dir 17.00 zu früh ist?

@Mr.Nice
Pfingstmontag muß ich arbeiten ,das folgende Wochenende auch,
höchstens mal unter der Woche- gute Besserung 



Bis später


----------



## Micro767 (7. Mai 2008)

@LarsLipp
jep ! Der Ulf ist uns entgegen gekommen !
Thomas81 war mir mir unterwegs !

@Dennis75
Da hast Du in der Tat ne sehr schöne Runde verpast !


----------



## Gerald (7. Mai 2008)

Sollte nächste Woche (KW 20, nicht am Donnerstag) ein Termin zur Disskussion stehen, probiere ich mal mitzufahren.

Voraussetzung: Ich darf zurückfahren sollte am Ende der Kondition noch Strecke übrig sein.  

Mein Startpunkt wäre Fähle

Gerald


----------



## Micro767 (7. Mai 2008)

@Gerald
Natürlich kann man abbrechen ! Aber wir schauen schon das alle mitkommen und es packen !


----------



## yo!achim (7. Mai 2008)

Kann auch 17.15 werden bei mir!
Wie sieht's denn aus?


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

dann machen wir 17:15 Parkplatz Bachgass Fürstenlager!

Ich geb dem Tom bescheid, mal sehen, wer noch kommt!

Servus

LarsLipp

PS: Servus Gerald, wohnst du in Fähle??? Ich kann dir dann gerne die Adresse per PN senden...


----------



## Micro767 (7. Mai 2008)

Hi Leutz, 

ich komm heute nicht mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (7. Mai 2008)

hi, ich bleib heut auch zu hause, ihr wisst ja, wie das ist: frisbee spielen im park, später noch ein date, voll im freizeitstress halt...


----------



## Gerald (8. Mai 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> PS: Servus Gerald, wohnst du in Fähle??? Ich kann dir dann gerne die Adresse per PN senden...



Ja, kann jeden Treffpunkt mit U-/oder S-Bahn erreichen. 

Gerald


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2008)

@Yo!achim
Schade, dass du Pfingstmontag arbeiten musst.... melde mich nächste Woche wg. Schrauben und n`er Runde radeln bei dir.

So langsam wird das mit dem Knie auch wieder. Bis nächste Woche sollte es fast schon wieder hergestellt sein

@LarsLipp
Video vom Abflug kann ich leider nicht verschicken, da 168 MB zu viel sind und ich es auch nicht  mehr weiter komprimieren kann.... werde mal versuchen es bei You Tube oder so einzustellen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,


Mr Nice: hast du nen GMX Account? Da gibt es ein Mediacenter! 1GB Platz!

Ansonsten können wir das bei mir einstellen. 

Wie schauts denn morgen bei euch aus???

Joachim: wann gehts denn am Sonntag los???

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: sehr nette Veranstalltung hier, ordentlih zu futtern,  ich kann morgen rollen


----------



## yo!achim (8. Mai 2008)

n'Abend zusammen!
Mit Sonntag wird leider nix, da sich meine Familienfeier nach hinten verschoben hat. (Werde Sa dort pennen da 150 Km und )
Werde morgen 17.30 ne Runde drehn,die kann auch ausgedehnt sein,damit ich am Wochenende ausgelastet bin 
Geht ja dann erst Mittwoch wieder was 
Könnte aber trotzdem mein Hardtail mitnehmen und mal die Gegend inspizieren, d.h. falls mich meine vier süßen Nichten  nicht daran hindern! 
@Mr.Nice
Die Schrauberaktion wird aber auch Zeit, kann man ja nicht mehr mit anhören,was die Kette da von sich gibt! Bier steht kalt 
Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wer ist denn heute mit am Start??? 17:30 passt, zur Not auch früher!

Wie gehts denn dem Martin? Ist mir schon klar, dass dich sowas nicht unbringt, ärgert dich wahrscheinlich mehr als es wehtut! Die Jugend iost ja noch leidensfähig!

Wenn wir pünktlich starten, dann können wir die Runde ein wenig ausdehnen. Vieleicht komen wir ja mal wieder zum Ohly Turm hoch.

Lasst was von euch höhren.

Wie schauts denn bei euch an den weiteren Tagen aus: Micro, bist du weg???

Wetter scheint ja "so einigermasen" zu passen. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi !

Ich wollte ja weg aber ich muss mich auf nem 60 Geburtstag und dem Muttertag sehen lassen. 

Ich muss noch in den Radladen meines Vertrauens was abholen, nur weiß ich nicht wann es geliefert wird, heute oder doch erst morgen.

Das Rad und Klamotten hab ich im Auto   und könnte somit sofort ne Runde drehen   wenn die liebe Arbeit nicht wäre  

Für Sonntag bin ich am überlegen ob ich vieleicht doch Zeit habe habe die Katzenbuckel Tour mit zu fahren aber ich glaube dann klappt das mit dem Muttertag nicht wirklich   oder kommt vielleicht jemand von Euch mit ?

Mal schaun ! Ich verfolge was hier abgeht und häng mich an oder auch nicht


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

muss auch noch was für den Muttertag besorgen und schauen, wann ich zu der Mutti fahr.

Ein wenig bewegen will ich mich, aber zur Not halt am See. Wir können ja am Samstag ne längere Tour machen, wobei da noch Gartenarbeit ansteht. Dann sind wir Sonntag auch noch müde in den Beinen. OK ohne Chris gibts ja selten sprints(Joachim kann auich ganz schön reintreten ).

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (9. Mai 2008)

'tach auch!

Hätte vom Ohly zum Meli noch ne Variante, starte zwischen 17.00 - 17.30,
wer mitfährt, bitte hier bis 16.30 melden.
Vielleicht melden sich ja mal die "Neuen", mit ausgedehnt meine ich vor allem eine längere Tour und nicht unbedingt Vollgas
Wem es zuviel wird kann sich ja abseilen,wir sind ja nicht weit von zuhause weg 
Martin war gestern bei mir, der Asphalt am Marmoritwerk scheint steril zu sein, seine "Pizza" ist schon getrocknet 
Na dann bis später vielleicht
Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich wäre heute auch dabei!
Muss bis um 17Uhr an der Tanke schaffen könnte aber danach direkt losdüsen.

Wo und wann ist den Terffpunkt?

Ich melde mich später telefonisch nochmal bei Yoachim!

So geh jetzt schaffen.

Bis denne


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Mai 2008)

Also, ich bin wie schon geschrieben für heute und morgen raus. Schaue aber mal was bei euch für Sonntag/Montag geplant ist. Denke das Knie sollte mal wieder ner Belastung ausgesetzt werden.... bzw. ich hab keinen Bock mehr die Füsse hochzulegen!!

Gruss und schöne Pfingsten.
chris

@yo!achim
Alles klar!! Sobald die Bestellungen eingetroffen sind melde ich mich bei dir


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

klingt ja alles gut! Wann und wo sollen wir starten?

Ich denke Bachgasse wie beim letzten mal? Uhrzeit? 17:30? oder 17:15. Ich versuche dann diesmal pünktlich zu sein. Werde jetzt gleich mal an den See zum paddeln gehen, dann  bin ich auch schon schön locker. Weis nur nicht, ob ich schon ohne Neo reinkann? Rein schon, aber wie lange???

Na meldet mal noch wann es losgeht!

Gruß

LarsLIpp

PS: sonntag ist irgenwie Muttertag, werde am Nachmittag wohl mal vorbeischauen. Eventuell könnt man aber auch gegen Abend noch ne Runde drehen!

Oder halt ganz früh, aber eher Abends...

LarsLipp

PS: Warte auch noch auf ne Bestellung und den Reifen bekomm ich jetzt auch nicht mehr gewechselt...


----------



## Micro767 (9. Mai 2008)

@LarsLipp

ich fahr jetzt gleich in den Laden und hole unsere Sachen ab ! 
Dein Preis geht i.O. !


----------



## yo!achim (9. Mai 2008)

Hi, 
dann 17.30 FüLa, nur keinen Streß, ist ja lange hell


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2008)

Jo,

bis gleich, bin angezogen, fahr jetzt los...

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

schöne RUnde heute, ging flott im Wald: sehr trocken!

Das mit der Brille stimmt: ich habe das silberne Model anprobiert, die schwarze war das falsche! Mal sehen, ob es die noch gibt!

Ansonsten wie schauts den morgen aus: habe noch keinen Plan, aber auf jedenn Fall noch Gartenarbeit, dann schauen wir mal morgen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich bin morgen für jede Schandtat bereit ! 
Und jetzt wo ich nicht mehr in den Laden muss, zeitlich sehr flexibel ! 

@LarsLipp
Schade das es mit der Brille nicht gleich geklappt hat, er will sie aber bestellen oder bei anderen Händler schauen ob er sie so bekommt wie Du sie möchtest !


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2008)

Hi,

sind's dann heute nur wir 2?

Na vieleicht meldet sich ja noch einer der Nichtforumsradler...

Uhrzeit bin ich auch recht flexibel: muss noch einkaufen und ein wenig im Garten schuften, Getränke kann  ich auch später holen...

Muss jetzt erstmal wach weren. Hey, heute länger als 8:00 Uhr geschlafen 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2008)

So ! 

Gefrühstückt ! 
Rad ist eh immer noch im Kofferraum ! 
Rucksack fast fertig gepackt ! 
Umziehen und los kann es gehen  

Also fehlt nur noch ne Uhrzeit !


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2008)

Hi,

was hälst du von ner Runde am See entspannen und erst so gegen 16:00 Ur zu fahren? Wird jetzt bestimmt recht warm!

Ich muss noch Getränke holen, egal, ich ruf gleich mal an...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2008)

15:30 Fehlheim !

16:00 Rahthaus ? 

Mitfahrer ???


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2008)

Morgen ! 

Ich werd bei den Jungs in *Schriesheim *mit fahren ! Wird langsam mal Zeit das ich mich dort mal wieder blicken lasse. Ne Uhrzeit hab ich noch nicht, werd sie aber hier posten falls jemand mit möchte !


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Mai 2008)

Servus,

hey: jabe jetzt meine Unterwasserkamera komplett! Juhuu, hoffentlich funzt das so wie ich mir das vorstelle!

Ja wie schaut es denn mit morgen aus? Nur in Schriesheim Action oder geht was an der Bergstrasse???

Na dann poste mal die Startzeit für Schriesheim. Aber eventuell gehts wieder paddeln an den See: heute waren schon 3 Surfer auf dem See....  aber immer  noch keine Welle.

Dann lasst was von euch höhren... Ansonsten Mittwoch wieder..oder Dienstag???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2008)

Sorry hab noch keine Uhrzeit ! 

Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich die SMS wenn ich noch schön am ausschlafen bin und Treffpunkt wäre dann = meiner Frühstückszeit oder so !


----------



## Martin187 (12. Mai 2008)

Srevus.
Also ich bin jetzt erst mal für 7 Tage in Frankreich.
Danach muss ich erst meine Leber wieder in normale Bahnen bringen und dann kann ich wieder mitbiken.

@Yoachim: Ich schmeis dir morgen das Spez.Werkzeug in den Briefkasen!

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2008)

Na dann schauen wir mal, ob heute was geht:

Eventuell bin ich dann Unterwegs im Süden OK nur in Bruchsaaaaaaal.

Marting: dir viel Spass, feier schön, bald bist du auch so alt wie wir und kannst nicht mehr so.... Dürfen wir schon gratulieren? Oder sind noch mündliche Prüfungen???

Na dann erstmal nen schönen Sonntag

LarsLIpp


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2008)

@Martin187
Schönenn Urlaub   und bleib Gesund !  

Heute biken !?
Schreisheim hat mir immer noch keine Uhrzeit mitgeteilt  
Wie schaut´s bei uns aus ? yo!achim ? LarsLipp ? Mr.Nice, wollte doch auch vieleicht heute wieder auf´s Bike ?


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Mai 2008)

HI,

na dann wars heute nix mit Radeln.  

Morgen bin ich mir auch noch nicht so sicher, aber der Mittwoch steht!

Nach der Arbeit, start so gegen 17:30. Plus minus nach Absprache, Fürstenlager oder Rathaus!

Gruß

larsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (12. Mai 2008)

Mitwoch ! o.k. ich komm direkt von der Arbeit aus nach Fehle  

17:00 - 17:15 später nicht, für alles andere gibt es SMS !


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Mai 2008)

Guuuuude,

melde mich auch wieder zurück!! Knie und Wade scheinen zu halten. War gestern morgen bei ner gemütlichen Ü-60 Runde dabei und nix hat gezwickt....

Morgen 17.30 Uhr am Rathaus klingt gut. Wäre dann auch mal wieder mit dabei

Gruss
chris

@Martin
Dann lass es mal ordentl. in Frankreich krachen 

@Mirco
Wie war die Schriesheim Runde?? Strecke gemerkt


----------



## Micro767 (13. Mai 2008)

wurde gestern einfach nicht informiert und bin deswegen jetzt noch leicht gefrustet ! D.h. nix war´s mit Schriesheim, nix war´s gestern mit Radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,

na das ist ja mal ne gute Nachricht: Mr Nice ist back! Da freuen wir uns aber. Muss aber do sein, wir waren jetzt letzte Woche oft mit 2 Mann unterwegs. Mein Urlaub steht ja auch an, nicht dass da jemand aleine fahren muss 

Na dann bis morsche, wobei ich mir heute auch nicht sicher bin, ob ich fahre. Müsste eigentlich nochmal ins Studio, oder doch nur Donnerstag???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Mai 2008)

Heute Abend wäre sicherl. auch ne Runde bei mir drin.... muss halt bis 18.00 Uhr arbeiten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (13. Mai 2008)

Auch Guuude!

Bin für morgen, weil Do Reha angesagt ist.

Mr.Nice ist wieder fit?  

Schon mal jemand auf nem 4 Meter Trampolin gehüpft??
Da kann man sich ganz schön verschätzen... 
Hab den Einschlag aber noch gut weggesteckt 

Dann bis Morgen

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (13. Mai 2008)

@yo!achim

kein wunder das Du nen Reha Termin hast !


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich bin nur auf nem kleinen Trampolin gessprungen. Salto trau ich mich aber nicht. Habe dann aber so einen Knie - Arsch Sprung gemacht. Nach 70 war aber Schluss. Ellis Nichte konnte irgendwie unbegrenzt: die muss ich das nächste mal schlagen...

Jo, passt mit heute: das Wetter ist noch gut, morgen wird es ja eventuell Gweittern / Regnen, da kann ich das letzte mal ins Studio.

Wie schaut es mit der Startzeit aus: 17:30? Und wo? Mit Mr Nice gerne wieder am Rathaus!

Freue mich schon

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Mai 2008)

17.30 Uhr am Rathaus läuft.

Strecke hab ich mir auch schon überlegt => Brunnenweg- Wamb. Sand- Fürstenlager- Schönberger Kreuz- Krehberg- Steiniger Pfad - Krehberg- Hemsberg.

Die Strecke sind wir näml. schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Und jetzt nachdem es 2 Wochen lang nicht geregnet hat wahrs. optimal...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,

habe mal ne Frage: Hat jemand von euch ein altes, verschimmeltes Hipback, das er nicht mehr braucht? Ich hätte gerne eins für den Urlaub um die Kamera mit ins Wasser zu nehmen!

Tausche gegen ein Bier!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Mai 2008)

@LarsLipp

Müsste so eins noch zu Hause bei meinen Eltern rumfliegen haben. Schau die Tage mal danach....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2008)

@Mr.Nice
ich müsste Dein neues Munsdstück im Rucksack haben und der steht im Auto ! Also errinnere mich bitte dran, das ich nicht vergesse es Dir zu geben !


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,

das wäre super. Mal schauen, wann die Kamera kommt, die kann ich dann auch mal mit in den Wald nehmen: sogar bei Regen!

Nun ist erstmal MAHLZEIT...

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Leutz !

Ich muss hier einfach mal wieder erwähnen wie schön ich es gestern wieder fand ! Hat mir wieder richtig viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu radeln !


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Mai 2008)

Gude, kann Mirco nur zu stimmen!! War gestern ne nette Runde gewesen wobei mir das Tempo nach der unfreiwilligen Pause schon ein wenig zu schnell war... also bergauf 

Hab heute im übrigen Post bekommen, d.h. neue Kette und Kassette können aufgezogen werden. 

@yo!achim
Sag grad bescheid wann`s bei dir passen würde.

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (15. Mai 2008)

Dito!
Die Runde können wir öfter fahren,  Mr.Nice: 
Kannst heute 19.30 oder morgen ab 15.00 zum schrauben kommen.
Die Bergabwertung ging jedenfalls an Dich 

Meine Gabel hat 5mm Federwg eingebüßt glaub ich! 
Ich sag nur: Farbige Bremsscheiben und erhitzte Dämpfer!

Schönen Tag noch..!

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2008)

Wollen wir morgen nach dem Schrauben noch ne Runde Fahren ?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ja, war ne schöne Runde. Ist es ja eigentlich immer. Mein Päckchen ist auch gekommen: hatte die 13f mit Autoventil bestellt, passt zum Glück trozdem...

So nun sind die NN's drauf und warten auf Bewegung. Und mein Rad hat trotz breiterer Reifen abgenommen... Nur rein innerlich, die Reifen sind ja breiter 

Plant Ihr mal schön für morgen, ich häng mich dran, wenn ich es schaffe, ansonsten gerne am Samstag wieder...

Gruß und viel Spass beim schrauben

LarsLipp

PS: die Links fürs Video habt Ihr alle? soll ich das Format noch konvertieren???


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2008)

Link für´s Video hab ich aber bei der Grösse schau ich es mir zuhause an !
Nicht das die mir hier noch kündigen


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Mai 2008)

Link für`s Video?? Hab leider keinen gesehen....

@yo!achim
Wenn ich heute abend ein Auto habe komme ich vorbei. Melde mich nochmal per Handy bei dir. Ansonsten dann morgen ab 15.00 Uhr bei dir...

@Mirco
Von mir aus können wir morgen ne Runde radeln gehen. Hab ja ab 14.00 Uhr Wochenende.... 

Ab wann könnt`s ihr??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2008)

Spätestens um 16 Uhr haue ich hier ab ! Ob früher geht ??? Und würde denn dierekt nach Fehle oder zum Rathhaus kommen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Mai 2008)

Morgen gegen 17.00 Uhr am Rathaus bzw. Parkplatz Fürstenlager klingt gut

Dann könnten yo!achim und ich vorher auch noch ne Runde schrauben.

Genaueres morgen hier.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich früher los komme rufe ich an und las mir den Weg zu yo!achim erklären


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Mr Nice: den link braucht du ja nicht, ist ja dein Video!!!

Sieht ganz nett aus. Aber man sieht erst beim hochklettern, wie weit das war!!

Falls es morgen nicht klappt: dann Samstag!!!

Bin ja mal auf die Reifen gespannt und die Uphileigenschaften! OK auch die Abfahrtseigenschaften!!! 


Dann lasts morgen mal krachen...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2008)

ich bekomme das Video weder zuhause noch hier im Büro zum laufen  
ich hab nur den Ton kein Bild


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Mai 2008)

@Micro

Bin ab 15.30 Uhr bei yo!achim und habe das Handy mit, da ich jetzt nach Hause gehe und keinen PC mehr zur Verfügung habe.

Bis später.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Wetter hält...


----------



## Micro767 (16. Mai 2008)

o.K.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,

bitte den Beigefügten Codec installieren und nen ordentlichen Mediaplayer MPC oder so benutzen, dann klappt das auch mit dem  Video..

Wie schauts denn morgen aus? Wetter schaut ja gut aus, will aber nicht so spät starten, da wir um 18:00 Uhr in Hanau auf ne Hochzeit müssen und ich eventuell nach dem Radeln noch paddeln muss...

Na so gegen 11:30 in Fehlheim und 12 in Bensheim??? Oder zum Fuse des Fürstenlagers..

Gruß


LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2008)

Hi,

das Wetter ist im Moment ja eher bescheiden...

Habe mal wieder ne Frage: ich habe jetzt meine Kamera, allerdings kein passendes USB Kabel mit dabei gewesen. Wer lesen kann ist echt im Vorteil...

Hat jemand einen xd Kartenleser, den er 3 Wochen nicht benötigt? Oder ein USB Kabel für Olympus???

Brauche dann für meine externe Festplatte eher nen CF XD Adapter, aber den bekomm ich wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell günstig!!!

Wie schauts mit dem radeln aus???

Mistwetter, hätt ich das gewusst, hätt ich mich Gestern beeilt....

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (17. Mai 2008)

ich fahr nachher mal den meli hoch und runter. nehm auch das schaufelchen mit... dafür ist das wetter nämlich optimal.


----------



## Micro767 (17. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin !

Mr.Nice kann erst ab ca. 16 Uhr ! Von daher haben wir natürlich nichts früher ausgemacht, weil ja auch die Wettervorhersage eher bescheiden war.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2008)

Hi und Servus,

was heist denn nachher? Würde ne Runde drehen, falls sich keiner mehr meldet auch aleine und mal vorbeischauen...

Ab wann denkst du denn bist du oben oder in der Rinne???

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (17. Mai 2008)

ich würde mit dem zug um 13:30 die bergstrasse runter fahren. dann währe ich gegen 14:00 in bensheim. da könnten wir uns am rathaus treffen. meinetwegen auch ne stunde später, wenn das zu knapp ist.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2008)

Hi Wetter ist ja immer noch bescheiden, eventuell mach ich dann noch ein paar Urlaubsvorbereitungen.  Nochmal Eltern besuchen, Cardreader organisieren und so weiter.

Die Hochzeit fällt ja leider ein "wenig ins Wasser", das nennt man pech, die ganze Woche Top Wetter und nun das!!!

Ich mach mal nix aus und dreh eventuell ne kleine Runde. Morgen siehts ja besser aus! Da muss ich aber auch schon gegen 16:00 Uhr zu Hause sein!

Na mal sehen

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Mai 2008)

Sorry, muss für heute passen. Bin ganz schön im Ar**** von gestern.

Wie schaut`s bei euch mit morgen aus?? Müsste aber auch bis ca. 16.00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.

Gruss 
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. Mai 2008)

Sonntag ! Bin dabei ! 

Wann ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Mai 2008)

Wie schaut`s mit 11.15 Uhr am Rathaus aus?? Hätte noch zwei Kollegen die gerne mitfahren würden. Tina wäre eventl. auch dabei.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. Mai 2008)

11:15 ist o.k. für mich ! 

@LarsLipp ich sag morgen früh bescheid ob ich nach Fehle oder doch direkt zum Rathaus komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

bin auch dabei! Muss doch mal die neuen Reifen einrollen: Micro: komm zu mir, dann hab ich rückzus einen guten Vergleich...Mein Tacho geht ja eh nicht..

Passt super die Zeit, freue mich schon. 

Bisspäterrrr

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (18. Mai 2008)

Jep ! Bin ca. 10:50 in Fehle !


----------



## Micro767 (18. Mai 2008)

Schee war´s wieder ! Auch wenn ich heute etwas hinterher gehechelt bin  

Morgen nach Feierabend ? 17 Uhr ? Wenn das Wetter mit spielt


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ja schee wars wieder und seit langem mal wieder nix passiert.

Wenns Wetter morgen passt gehts nochmal in den Wald. 

Nun gibt es erstmal was zu futtern...  

Servus

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute bin wieder im Lande!


@LarsLipp Ich kann das Video von Chris nicht öffnen! Was kann ich machen?

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Martin, wieder im Lande???

Den beigefügten Codec installieren und nen ordentlichen Player benutzen: MPC Media Player Classic.

Ansonsten warten bis nach dem Urlaub, vieleicht pack ich es vorher noch und codier mal neu...

Wie schauts morgen aus???

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

habe leichte Halsschmerzen und klinke mich sehr wahrscheinlich aus. Ist mir dann zu Riskant im Urlaub nicht 100% fitt zu sein.

Mr Nice: ich komm dann gerne und hol das HipBack ab, wenn du es nicht findest, überleg ich mri noch was...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2008)

! Was mir gerade einfällt ! Ich rufe mal im Laden an wegen Brille und X9 in weiß 

  der macht ja erst um 10:00 Uhr auf


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2008)

Brille noch nicht geliefert, ruft mich an, sollte sie bis Mittwoch noch kommen.

Nach X9 in weiß wird geschaut und er stagt bescheid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

die Brille ist nicht so eilig. Ich verheize erstmal noch die Alte am Strand und freue mich dann auf die neue, wenn ich zurück bin. Nur keine Eile...


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Mai 2008)

Ein weißes Schaltwerk wäre ja schon wieder Porno

Das alte ist aber kein x-9 sondern ein SL 9.0....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2008)

Er kuckt mal aber SL wird es wohl nicht mehr geben !


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2008)

@ Mr.Nice 

Du sagt mir noch bescheid wegen heute ca. 17:00 Uhr ?
Je nach verkehr bin ich auch schon früher in Bensheim   da ich hier auf alle Fälle um 16 Uhr weg will.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Mai 2008)

@Micro767

Also, ich hab um 16.20 Uhr noch einen Termin hier => d.h. vor 17.00 Uhr bin ich auch nicht zu Hause.

Danach, hmh, von mir aus können wir ne kl. Runde fahren wobei es heute hier auch recht windig und nicht sonderl. warm ist.

Morgen passt`s bei dir nicht mehr??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2008)

Hi Mr.Nice

ne morgen kann ich nicht mehr, etwas zZeit zum packen brauch ich schon noch aber ich muss ehrlich sagen ich hab imo kaum noch Lust heute. Also wenn es kein Prob. ist lassen wir es ?

Ich stehe ab 28.05 wieder für Touren zur Verfügung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Mai 2008)

Kein Thema... dann mal viel Spass in der Eifel Grüsse an Andreas und Tanja. 

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Der 28.05. ist ja ein Mittwoch!! Da könnten wir eventl. ja auch in Schriesheim mal ne Runde mitfahren....


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2008)

Alles klar ! Ich höre jetzt schon meine Couch rufen !

Schreisheim kann ich anfragen, wo und wann genau die Tour losgeht  

THX ! Ich bin auf den Übungspark oder wie das Teil sich nennt gespannt


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Mai 2008)

@LarsLipp

Hab zu Hause eins gefunden und auch mitgenommen. Stammt vermutl. aus Skifahrzeiten meiner Schwester ende der achtziger Jahre und ist neon pink
Noch schlimmer als das hier:http://www.gizmodo.de/2005/10/26/schauderhaftes_technowimmerl.html!!

Kannst aber gerne vorbeikommen und es mitnehmen.

Wäre mal was anderes und echt gewagt

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,

das klingt gut. Passend zu meinem Neoprenanzug, ende der 70er Jahre. Nee, spass beíseite, die Farbe ist egal, da ja der Fotograf das Ding umhängen hat und man das dann auf den Bildern nicht siehr .

Die Bildqualität ist recht ordentlich, für so ein kleines Ding.


 Mal schauen, was das Wetter am Atlantik bringgt. Sieht im Moment nicht soo sonnig aus. Da brauch ich wohl noch die Skiunterwäsche 

Oft wars aber besser als gemeldet und wenn wir ab und zu nen Sonnigen Slot bekommen, dann passt das schon.

Schönen Tag noch

LarsLIPP


----------



## Martin187 (20. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute.
Ich fahr heute mit einem Kumpel auf die Burg Frankenstein! Ab 16.00Uhr bin ich dort!

Wer Lust hat ein bisschen FR/DH zu ballern, kann gerne nachkommen!

Handy ist dabei falls man sich nicht findet!

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (20. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen!
Werde morgen so gegen 18.00 ne Runde drehn, kommt jemand mit?

@Mr.Nice
Leg' schon mal die Rüstung und den Fullface zurecht, der Dämpfer für's RMX ist unterwegs 
Mal schaun wann unsere Fahrerin zeit hat 

muß dann mal wieder an die Arbeit 

Gruss Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (20. Mai 2008)

HI Leute.

Also Burg Frankenstein ist ja der HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!
Schon anspruchsvoll aber jede menge Fun.

Ich lade später mal ein  paar Bilder hoch!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (20. Mai 2008)

So ich versuche es mal mit dem hochladen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Martin187 (20. Mai 2008)

Noch eins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Martin187 (20. Mai 2008)

SO noch mal mein Kumpel






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (20. Mai 2008)

Noch mal mein Kumpel






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Martin187 (20. Mai 2008)

Freitag gehe ich mit Schippe und Axt etwas auf den Meli und Bastel mal ein bisschen.

Hat zufällig jemand von euch Freitag frei?

Paar Sprünge bauen und noch ein paar Bilder machen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2008)

@LarsLipp

Schönen Urlaub ! Klasse Wetter und tolle Wellen !  

Kommt uns gut Erholt und Gesund wieder zurück !


----------



## Micro767 (21. Mai 2008)

@Martin187
goile Fotos !

@all
bin dann bis Sonntag in der Eifel und stehe ab Mittwoch wieder für Touren zur Verfügung


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,
Martin: coole Fotos, weiter so aber UFFBASSE, das nix passiert. Na du hälst ja so einiges aus...

So: dann wünsche ich euch ein paar erholsame Tage, ich nerve ja jetzt nicht mehr  Wenn ich zurück bin, geht es wieder weiter... Dann sind zwar die Beine schwach, aber die Lunge wird wohl recht fitt sein! 

Tschü bis in 3,5 Wochen

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (22. Mai 2008)

hat jemand bock, am samstag nach beerfelden zu fahren? ich fahr auf jeden fall  mit dem zug hin. wenn einer mit dem auto hinfährt, wär ich dankbarer fahrgast .

edit sagt gerade, dass ich morgen arbeite und falls jemand bock hat ich ihm erst ab morgen abend um acht wieder antworten kann.


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Mai 2008)

@otm

Und was ging in Beerfelden?? Wie war die neue Strecke??

Yo!achim und ich waren heute im Rheingau ne CC Runde fahren.

Wie schaut`s bei euch die kommende Woche aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Mai 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> Martin: coole Fotos, weiter so aber UFFBASSE, das nix passiert. Na du hälst ja so einiges aus...



Da kann ich mich nur LarsLipp anschliessen.... die Frage muss daher auch lt. was hält das Enduro noch alles aus...



Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (25. Mai 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur LarsLipp anschliessen.... die Frage muss daher auch lt. was hält das Enduro noch alles aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja mal sehen was ich noch so mit ihm anstellen kann. Aber ein Enduro muss doch so ein bisschen gehopse aushalten.

Wenn nicht wird auf ein Demo gespart.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (25. Mai 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @otm
> 
> Und was ging in Beerfelden?? Wie war die neue Strecke??
> 
> ...



beerfelden war wieder lustig. die neue strecke ist eher so lala, bis auf einen saugeilen holzwallride. dafür hat die alte strecke ein paar neue sprünge gekriegt und geht jetzt saugut ab.

am dienstag wollt ich fahren gehen, allerdings wahrscheinlich wieder früher als ihr. vielleicht können wir uns ja treffen, falls jemand dann fährt.


----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2008)

Bin wieder da ! 

Eifel war saugeil ! 
Leider hat sich schon am Freitag mein Knie verabschiedet und nun muss ich wohl ein paar Tage Pause machen bis die Überlastung / Entzündung wieder weg ist !


----------



## Martin187 (26. Mai 2008)

Also Männer, ich kann wieder den guten Sparkassen Bus haben.
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch für ein Datum entscheiden, dafür bräuchte ich euch!
Wir könnten ja den Ohly Turm oder so shutteln.

Welches Datum würde euch passen?

Alles nächste Woche: Montag, Dienstag oder Mittwoch, jeweils erst ab 16.30Uhr.

Um so mehr wir sind um so lustiger wirds also antwortet mir schnell!

In den Bus passen 3Personen und gut 10 Bikes also müsste noch jemand mit dem Auto mitfahren.

Den Bus könnte ich auch noch am 21 Juni haben das ist ein Samstag.
Da würde ich evtl. nach Winterberg fahren.

Also bei interesse bitte fruh genug bescheid sagen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (26. Mai 2008)

Also der Bus wird für nächste Woche Mittwoch reserviert!
Bitte schreib mir grade wer alles mitkommt.
Abfahrt dürfte dann ca. 17Uhr sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Mai 2008)

@Martin187
Das klingt gut Bin mit am Start... habe allerd. um die Uhrzeit leider kein Auto, da die Freundin damit noch in MZ ist.

21. Juni muss ich leider passen.

@Micro
Wie dein Knie hat sich verabschiedet?? Abgeflogen?? Dann wird das ja morgen Abend schon wieder nix mit ner Schriesheim Runde

Wann meinst du wieder fit zu sein??

@otm
Sorry, muss heute passen. Bin schon zum Fussball schauen verabredet.

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (27. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen!

@Martin187:

Nächsten Mittwoch geht klar 
Morgen kommt's drauf an ob mein Dämpfer da ist,wenn ja sollten wir eher früh losmachen (so um 10.00) , weil ich mit Chris noch ne Feierabenrunde dreh. 

@Micro767:

Gute Besserung   Meinst Du Mittwoch geht Schriesheim? Wohl noch nicht,oder?

@Mr.Nice:

Hab grad' ne Reizüberflutung wegen unseren Urlaubsmöglichkeiten 
Favorit ist aber Alta Rezia, bei schlechtem Wetter vielleicht Vinschgau
(da gibts wohl kein Regen ) .... aber wenns so bleibt , ist der Schnee bald weg 
Sollten aber trotzdem bald konkret werden, mit Plan B, C, D,.... 


 Gruss Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2008)

Hi Jungs !

Sorry aber morgen geht bei mir noch nix, hab jetzt auch schon auf nem Geburtstag. Aber am Donnerstag wollte ich dann schon wieder mal antesten was mein Knie so von sich gibt !


----------



## Martin187 (27. Mai 2008)

TREFFPUNKT FÜR NÄCHSTEN MITTWOCH:

17UHR BEI MIR IN DER SCHWANHEIMERSTR.64


Also der Bus ist jetzt fest reserviert für nächste Woche Mittwoch und für den 21 Juni.

Am Samstag den 21. Juni werde ich sicher nach Winterberg fahren.

@Yo!achim könntest du am Mittwoch mit den Auto mitfahren?
Und wegen Morgen, wenn der Dämpfer fürs RMX nicht da ist könntest du ja mit dem Stinky fahren.

Würde mir Beerfelden gerne vor Mittwoch mal anschauen.
Ich ruf dich heute abend noch mal an.


----------



## Micro767 (28. Mai 2008)

@Martin187
ob ich Mittwoch mit von der Partie bin, weiß ich jetzt noch nicht. Wenn dann eh nur wenn noch Platz ist, sonst kurbel ich lieber selbst hoch !  

@all
wie schaut es morgen mit ner kleinen Feierabend Tour aus ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Mai 2008)

@Micro
Also, ich wäre am Start. Allerdings nicht ganz so früh. So gegen 18.30 Uhr??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. Mai 2008)

18:30 passt ! Am Rahthaus ?

Hab jetzt eh kein Rad dabei und muss somit erst mal nach LA es holen, da kommt 18:30 gut !


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Mai 2008)

@Micro767

Dann machen wir 18.30 Uhr am Rathaus fest
Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält.....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Mai 2008)

@All

Hab gerade gesehen, dass am kommenden We. ein bißchen Betrieb in unserer Ecke (Fürstenlager, Auerbacher Schloss, Melibokus und Hochstädten) sein wird.

31.5./1.6.
W/*, Marathon
Bensheim (HE)
TSV Rot-Weiß Auerbach 1881, Abt. Wandern

Bahnstation: Bensheim, Start: 6.00 - 14.00 Uhr, Marathon 6.00 - 8.00 Uhr

Bitte meidet daher das o.g. Gebiet um unnötigen Diskussionen mit Wanderern aus dem Weg zu gehen!!

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. Mai 2008)

Und wo bzw.. was fahren wir an dem We. ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Mai 2008)

@Micro767

z.B. am Krehberg... ansonsten denke ich wenn die Startzeit nach 15.00 Uhr liegt, sollten die ganzen Wanderer schon wieder zurück sein.

Allerd. kann ich am Samstag wenn überh. nur Vormittags.

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (29. Mai 2008)

'tach zusammen!

Könnte meine Reha nach vorne verschieben und wäre heute auch am Start.
Hoffe bis dahin ist mein Dämpfer da (ging heute morgen in Heddesheim raus und ist im Modus "wird zugestellt" )
d.h. ich kann hier nicht weg momentan 

@Mr Nice:
Du bekommst ja noch was von mir!! ist mir gestern abend eingefallen 
Sorry, denk heute dran!
@MisterPizza:
Hastu auch 'n Blaues ?
Wir sollten mal Buch führen, wo Du überall schon Haut gelassen hast,
da kommen ein paar Spots zusammen


Werde dann noch ein wenig "in den Tag hineinleben" 

Bis später

Gruss Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (29. Mai 2008)

Yo!achim und ich haben uns überlegt das wir nächste Woche Mittwoch die Burg Frankenstein Shutteln.
Die ist gut mit dem Bus zu fahren! und nicht so weit weg.



@Yo!achim
Ja ich bin Natur und Biologiefreund und nehme mir halt von überall Bodenproben mit nach Hause.
Blau ist das Auge nicht, wie gesagt, bin ja robust gebaut.

Geetz Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Mai 2008)

@Martin

Burg Frankenstein klingt gut 

Bin wie gesagt mit von der Partie

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. Mai 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen als Autofahrer zu fungieren, leider hab ich selbst aber nur nen 2 Sitzer Kombi  dank defekter Rückbank


----------



## yo!achim (29. Mai 2008)

Er ist da!!!! 
Muß aber zur Reha 
Dann bis 18.30


----------



## Micro767 (29. Mai 2008)

18:30 !  gerade war ich voll am zweifeln


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Mai 2008)

@Micro767

Keine Zweifel, heute wird`s warm 

Bis gleich...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. Mai 2008)

Deshalb ohne Rucksack aber reicht eine 3/4 Liter Flasche ?


----------



## Micro767 (30. Mai 2008)

So Knie hat nich nicht gemuckst ! Also können wir weitere Touren für Heute / Samstag & Sonntag planen !

Mein kleiner Abflieger war auch nur halb so schlimm, auch ein Dornenbusch kann einen abbremsen und auffangen  
Danke noch mal an Mr.Nice für das auffinden meines Tachos !


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Mai 2008)

@Micro767

Freut mich, dass das Knie gehalten hat. Dann können wir ja wieder richtig durchstarten wobei wir nach deinem Eifeltrip schauen müssen bergauf an dir dran zu bleiben!!

Wg. heute muss ich mal schauen. Fühle mich moment. ein bißchen fertig von den letzten Tagen. Kann also sein, dass ich heute passe...

Schau hier aber die nächsten Std. nochmal rein.

Morgen wäre ich auf jeden Fall für ne Runde zu haben. Allerd. gerne früh!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. Mai 2008)

@Mr.Nice
o.k. bis 15 Uhr bin ich online, dann geht´s in den Feierabend  

Samstag: sag ne Uhrzeit und ich werd mir den Wecker stellen, lieber früh raus als alleine biken  

Sonst jemand hier der heute, morgen oder übermorgen fahren will wird ?!


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Mai 2008)

Yeah, was für ein Gewitter 

Gut, das wir heute nicht fahren waren/sind!! Kracht gerade ordentl. bei uns... mal schauen was da noch runterkommt.

Falls es morgen früh nicht regnet würde ich ne Runde drehen. Wie schaut`s gegen 10 Uhr am Rathaus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin evtl. morgen dabei. Melde mich aber nochmal per SMS oder ruf kurz durch!

@ALL an alle die am Mittwoch mit kommen!
Ich bitte jeden darum eine Decke für sein Bike mit zu bringen das wir alle Bikes Kratzerfrei transpotrieren können.

@Yo!achim würdest du evtl. Dein Kona und das RMX mitnehmen???
Ich würde gerne mal das Stinky die Rinne runterfahren.
(Ich hab mich total ins Stinky verliebt)!! ;-)


Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (30. Mai 2008)

10 Uhr morgen früh ! Wecker auf 8 Uhr !

Wegen es regnet


----------



## Martin187 (31. Mai 2008)

Bitte am Mittwochen einen Fullfacehelm mitbringen.
Die Burg Frankenstein würde ich nicht mit Hirnkäppchen fahren.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (31. Mai 2008)

Anmerkung zur Tour heute:

Neblig, Nass und Arsch glatt ! Aber wie immer geil ! 

Mosche ? ca. 16 Uhr Rathaus !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Juni 2008)

@Mirco767

Der Yo!Achim muss glaube ich bis 16.00 Uhr arbeiten. Von daher hätte ich jetzt 17.30 Uhr am Rathaus vorgeschlagen.

Bis dahin haben sich dann auch die ganzen Wanderer am Melibokus wieder verabschiedet

@Martin

Was auch sonst??

Gruss 
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2008)

@Mr.Nice
o.k. 17:30 Rathaus !


----------



## yo!achim (1. Juni 2008)

17.30 geht klar!
Danke fürs Warten 
bis gleich...

Gruss Joachim


----------



## one track mind (1. Juni 2008)

so, wochenendseminar fertig. es hat geregnet. morgen geh ich buddeln. -auch eher später. jemand bock?


----------



## Martin187 (1. Juni 2008)

War mal wieder jemand auf dem Meli und hat geschaut ob mein Kicker noch steht?
Hab mir so viel arbeit gemacht das niemand das Teil kaputt machen kann!!!

@One Track Mind
Wo gehst du duddeln?
Kommst du am Mittwoch eigentlich auch zu Frankenstein????

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (1. Juni 2008)

Guude zusammen!

@Martin187:

Der Kicker steht noch! Sauber 

War mit Mr.Nice und Micro767 ne schöne Schwitzrunde drehn , 
War aber nicht so gut drauf und hab's nicht ganz bis zur Landung geschafft,
muß mich bergauf verheizt haben.
Hatte dann letztendlich noch nen Ast im Hinterreifen stecken und Mr.Nice hat zwei Wanderinnen durchs Unterholz gescheucht- dank eines Riesen-snakebite bei 35 Sachen!!! 
Man stelle sich vor: die zwei Wanderinnen hören uns randonnern und überlassen uns freundlicherweise den Singletrail indem sie sich in den Graben retten, und Mr.Nice hält voll drauf! (klar, mit null bar vorne)
Wie die da wieder rausgeschossen sind und gleich auf die andere Seite ins Gehölz weil Ich und Micro noch kamen. Na wir konnten jedenfalls bremsen und am Ende waren die dann auch entspannt, aber ich mußte eben nochmal richtig Tränen lachen    sorry Mädels 

Martin,wegen der Burg telefonieren wir.

@otm
Bin ab 16.00 zuhause, wie lange bist du denn aktiv?

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## jatschek (2. Juni 2008)

Martin187 schrieb:


> War mal wieder jemand auf dem Meli und hat geschaut ob mein Kicker noch steht?
> Hab mir so viel arbeit gemacht das niemand das Teil kaputt machen kann!!!
> 
> 
> Gruß Martin




Wo genau soll denn der Kicker sein? War heute auch oben auf der Meli, bin dann die Metalltreppen runter Richtung Rinne. Aber auf dem Weg dort hin, ist mir kein neuer Sprung aufgefallen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juni 2008)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Hatte dann letztendlich noch nen Ast im Hinterreifen stecken und Mr.Nice hat zwei Wanderinnen durchs Unterholz gescheucht- dank eines Riesen-snakebite bei 35 Sachen!!!
> Man stelle sich vor: die zwei Wanderinnen hören uns randonnern und überlassen uns freundlicherweise den Singletrail indem sie sich in den Graben retten, und Mr.Nice hält voll drauf! (klar, mit null bar vorne)
> Wie die da wieder rausgeschossen sind und gleich auf die andere Seite ins Gehölz weil Ich und Micro noch kamen. Na wir konnten jedenfalls bremsen und am Ende waren die dann auch entspannt, aber ich mußte eben nochmal richtig Tränen lachen    sorry Mädels



Ja, da muss ich heute auch noch Tränen lachen  Wobei so ungefährlich war das auf dem Trail auch wieder nicht.... aber genug Adrenalin wurde ausgeschüttet.

@jatschek

Also, der Kicker ist nicht zu übersehen... bei Interesse wird er dir gerne gezeigt. Nur die genaue Lage sollte/wird hier nicht gepostet, da in diesem Forum auch die Förster zum Teil mitlesen.

Nix für Ungut.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (2. Juni 2008)

Genau der Kicker ist Top Secret!
Also ich kÃ¶nnte heute erst ab halt 7.

Mal so ne allgemeine Frage.
Ein Kumpel von mir sucht ein Bike bis 1500â¬, sollte ein Fully sein und ein All Mauntain.

Canyon ist leider ausverkauft.

Was fÃ¼r Marken gibt es noch die fÃ¼r das geld was guten bieten???

GruÃ Martin


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2008)

Vieleicht Bergamont !?

Cube aber sollte ja auch lieferbar sein oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (2. Juni 2008)

yo!achim schrieb:


> @otm
> Bin ab 16.00 zuhause, wie lange bist du denn aktiv?



komme auch erst 16:00 nach hause, d.h. ich werd wohl ab 17:00, vielleicht aber erst ab 18:00  vor ort sein. -weisst ja wo...


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2008)

@all

wie schaut´s morgen aus ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juni 2008)

@Martin187

Also, Top Secret wäre übertrieben aber ich bin der Meinung, dass wir nicht alle Spots hier der breiten Masse zur Verfügung stellen sollten. Wenn sich jemand unseren "Touren" anschliessen möchte, dann bekommt er die Trails auch gerne gezeigt!!

Wg. Allmountain Fully hätte ich auch spontan zu Bergamont (http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-enduro-6-7-2007.html) tendiert... ansonsten finde ich die hier vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis brutal gut: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-Stage-5-0_id_23466_.htm
http://www.jehlebikes.de/commencal-meta-553-2007.html

@Yo!Achim

Habe heute Post von Bikecomponents bekommen   Das heisst, wenn du die Woche Zeit und Lust hast, müssten wir mal wieder ne Runde schrauben...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juni 2008)

@Micro767
Können morgen gerne ne Runde drehen allerd. erst ab 18.30 Uhr. Noch jemand dabei??

@otm
Wg. heut Abend muss ich mal schauen... meine Oberschenkel fühlen sich irgendwie nicht so fit. Aber ich weiss ja, wo ihr anzutreffen seit.

Ansonsten viiiiiel Spass und bis die Tage!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## one track mind (2. Juni 2008)

ich geh heut doch nicht fahren. muss doch noch einiges erledigen. sorry. werd eher morgen ne runde drehen. bis dahin ist wahrscheinlich alles wieder staubtrocken .


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juni 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> ich geh heut doch nicht fahren. muss doch noch einiges erledigen. sorry. werd eher morgen ne runde drehen. bis dahin ist wahrscheinlich alles wieder staubtrocken .




Morgen Staubtrocken?? Regnet`s bei euch schon bzw. hat es geregnet?? Hier ist moment. Sonnenschein angesagt 

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (2. Juni 2008)

tach zusammen!

Mache dann heute auch mal Pause 

@Martin187:
Dein Kumpel soll DEIN Bike nehmen,da Du ja eh lieber Kona fährst 
Für 1500.- geht da bestimmt was.

@Micro767:
morgen 18.00? hab vorher Reha. Ansonsten komm ich nach.

@Mr.Nice:
Schrauben geht klar,meld Dich kurz vorher, Bier steht eh kalt 
kannst Du die zwei letzten "Freeride" -Ausgaben mitbringen?

Bis dann

Gruss Joachim


----------



## one track mind (2. Juni 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Morgen Staubtrocken?? Regnet`s bei euch schon bzw. hat es geregnet?? Hier ist moment. Sonnenschein angesagt
> 
> Gruss
> chris



ja genau, hier scheint auch die sonne. deshalb wirds auch staubtrocken .


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2008)

18 Uhr über LA wird es schwarz !

@yo!achim 
18 Uhr Rathaus (?) geht i.o. dann fahr ich erst heim das Rad holen 

Wer geht noch mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (2. Juni 2008)

@Yo!achim mein Bike kann ich nicht verkaufen, willst doch evtl. gegen eins deiner tauschen!

@One Track Mind
Wie schauts jetzt bei dir wegen Mittwoch aus? Bist du mit von der Patie?
Wir shutteln die Frankenstein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2008)

Guuuude,

alles fit Jungs?? Hab jetzt gar nix mehr wg. Biken heut Abend von euch gehört.... wg. mir müssen wir aber auch nicht unbedingt ne Runde drehen, da wir morgen ja Frankenstein shutteln.

So, wie`s moment. schaut, würde aber im Gegensatz zu gestern, heute auch das Wetter halten...

@Yo!Achim
Falls sich keiner wg. Radeln meldet könnten wir das Schrauben von meiner Seite auch von DO. auf heute vorverlegen und eventl. im Anschluss noch ne kl. Runde fahren drehen.

@Martin
Das mit morgen steht nun?? Treffpunkt 17.00 Uhr bei dir?? Richtig??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juni 2008)

Hey !

Heute 18 Uhr Rathaus !  ? ? ? Und nun ? Hat er es überlesen ?

Schickt mir ne SMS ! Nicht das ich für umme losfahre ! Ich bin hier um 16 Uhr weg !


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2008)

@Mirco767

Nee, hab`s nicht überlesen. Hab mir nur gedacht, ich frag nochmal nach bevor hier einer alleine rumsteht

Wenn kann ich heute aber sowieso erst ab 18.30 Uhr am Rathaus sein!! Ich muss noch arbeiten u. Yo!achim hat jetzt erstmal noch KG.

Bekommst aber nochmal ne Info per SMS.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juni 2008)

Gut ! 

ich mach jetzt Feierabend und Ihr schickt mir ne SMS ob und wann es losgeht ! Ich brauch ca. 35 Minuten Vorlaufzeit !


----------



## Martin187 (3. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin auch um 18.30Uhr am Rathaus. Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juni 2008)

Mirco hat gerade für heute abgesagt! Von daher werde ich jetzt mit Achim ne Runde schrauben.

Bis morgen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juni 2008)

Sorry Martin !


----------



## one track mind (3. Juni 2008)

Martin187 schrieb:


> @One Track Mind
> Wie schauts jetzt bei dir wegen Mittwoch aus? Bist du mit von der Patie?
> Wir shutteln die Frankenstein.
> 
> Gruß Martin



danke für das angebot! aber ich weiss noch net, ob ich morgen zeit hab und frankenstein ist auch net so wirklich mein ding. aber vielleicht komm ich einfach so vorbei. brauchst aber keinen platz für mich frei halten. falls der bus voll ist, schieb ich halt. wenn ich dort bin fahr ich die strecke eh abschnittsweise.


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Juni 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, jetzt schifft es am Melibokus (http://www.melibokus.com/) aber gut.... 

Und das wo wir doch gleich an die Rinne wollen.......

Treffpunkt weiterhin 17.00 Uhr bei Martin??

Gruss
chris


----------



## big toe (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen ob ich mich in eure Feierabendrunden mit einschleusen kann? 

Hab mim Martin 187 zusammen Fachabi in Bensheim gemacht, jedoch haben wir uns erst vor kurzem auf der Abschlussfahrt in Frankreich kennen gelernt. 

Beim shutteln der Frankensteinburg wäre ich heute eigentlich auch dabei gewesen, scheiß Wetter!!! 

Na dann bis dann 

Christof


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Juni 2008)

@big toe

Klar, kannst du dich bei unseren gelegentlichen Feierabendrunden miteinklinken... in der Regel fahren wir unter der Woche gemütl. Runden von ca. 2 1/2 Std mit 25 km und 800 hm. Am Wochenende dann gerne noch ein wenig mehr. Wobei wir weder bergauf noch bergab Rennen gewinnen wollen

Wie würdest du dich den up-/downhill mässig einschätzen?? Nach deinem Rad zu urteilen hast du auch Spass am bergab fahren

Gruss
chris

Ach ja, was heißt bei dir "tief im Odenwald"??


----------



## big toe (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Mr. Nice, super vielen Dank!!! 

Also ich fahre meistens gemütlich  und gediegen den Berg hoch, um es dann bergab etwas mehr krachen zu lassen. Von meiner Kondition her kann ich nur sagen, dass ich kein Leistungssportler  bin, bin aber bis jetzt schon überall hochgekommen. 
Ich komme aus der Perle des Odenwalds (Lindenfels). Wo macht ihr als eure Touren?

Ciao 
Christof


----------



## Martin187 (4. Juni 2008)

Servus Biggy.
Na alles fit?
So ein verhurtes Wetter. Ich könnte echt kotzen!

Naja wie siehts den bei dir am 21 Juni aus? Wegen Winterberg???

Gruß Martin


----------



## big toe (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Martin, Winterberg ist immer geil! War zwar in den letzten Wochen schon öfters dort , wäre aber trotzdem dabei. Für wie viele tage denn?

Ciao Christof


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Juni 2008)

@big toe

Meistens fahren wir bei unserer Feierabendrunde entweder am Melibokus/Ohly Turm oder Krehberg.... kurzum überall wo`s in unserer Ecke Spass macht 

Wo ist den dein bevorzugtes Gebiet? Wahrs. kannst du uns noch ein paar nette Trails rund um Lindenfels und an der Tromm zeigen.

Treffpunkt ist bei unseren Touren allerd. in der Regel das Rathaus in Benshem!!

@Mirco767
Das sieht heute ja schon wieder total beschi*** aus: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html

@Yo!achim
Du warst gestern nicht wirkl. noch ne Runde fahren, oder?? Hab dich näml. noch ein paar mal versucht telef. zu erreichen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (5. Juni 2008)

Moin zusammen!

@Mr.Nice:
Nee, war mit Micro bei Stadler.

Wie sieht's heute nachmittag aus ? Ich drehe auf jeden Fall ne Runde,
auch bei Regen!!!  Ab und zu muß ja auch die Regenkleidung getestet werden

Sonntag ist Feldberg im Taunus Programm, Abfahrt am Rathaus 10.00 Uhr.
Mein Kumpel Tom wird uns den Guide machen, der kennt auf jeden Fall knackige Abfahrten.
Wir werden gemütlich hoch und etwas flotter runterfahren.
d.h. lieber dicke Schlappen aufziehen 
Bei Interesse hier bescheid geben.

bis später

Gruss Joachim


----------



## one track mind (5. Juni 2008)

wann würdest du denn losfahren, heut nachmittag? ich wollte vielleicht auch fahren, aber schon so gegen 15:00 oder 16:00 uhr.


----------



## yo!achim (5. Juni 2008)

Nicht vor 17.00, komme um 16.00 nach hause und brauche etwas Vorlaufzeit 
Wie sieht's beim Rest aus?
Wenn sich niemand anschließt, schmeiß ich das Dirtbike ins Auto
und fahr nach Seeheim (Techniktraining)


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Juni 2008)

Muss heute auch bis 17.00 Uhr arbeiten und werde danach mal schauen was das Wetter macht. Wenn`s regnet werde ich aber eher nicht fahren gehen... hab doch keine Lust mein sauberes Radel wieder dreckig zu machen

Mirco hat heute kein I- Net und kann nur über Handy informiert werden. Er wäre aber an ner Runde nicht abgeneigt.

@yo!achim
Wie beim Stadler gewesen?? Auch was eingekauft??
Wg. Sonntag werde ich zu Hause mal Rücksprache halten. Was für einen Zeitrahmen müsste ich dafür einplanen?

Gruss
chris


----------



## big toe (5. Juni 2008)

@ Mr. Nice

Das mit dem Treffpunkt ist kein Problem! 

Meli und Ohly Turm war ich auch schon öfters, dort sind echt geile Strecken. Ich fahre meistens bei uns am Schenkenberg, Neunkirchner  Höhe, Seidenbuch/Krehberg aber auch mal in Richtung Weinheim Hirschkopfberg usw. Auf der Tromm war ich auch schon öfters, habe aber bis jetzt noch keine lohneswerte Strecke entdecken  können.  

Ciao Christof


----------



## yo!achim (5. Juni 2008)

@Mr.Nice:
Wenn's zeitmäßig eng bei Dir ist können wir um 9.00 Starten und wären so gegen 14.00 zurück.(oder noch früher )
Reicht dann für 3 Std., ca.1000Hm auf 25Km.
Beim Stadler gab's viele Schnäppchen- in XXXL und in S, 
somit hab ich mir n'paar Odlo-Shirts und Schläuche gekauft.

Sieht nach Gewitter aus, werde rüber zur Rinne fahren und da mit otm
ein wenig rumshredden bis es runtermacht.

alles weitere per Handy o. SMS, bin jetzt raus

Gruss Joachim


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Juni 2008)

big toe schrieb:


> @ Mr. Nice
> 
> Ich fahre meistens bei uns am Schenkenberg, Neunkirchner  Höhe, Seidenbuch/Krehberg aber auch mal in Richtung Weinheim Hirschkopfberg usw. Auf der Tromm war ich auch schon öfters, habe aber bis jetzt noch keine lohneswerte Strecke entdecken  können.
> Ciao Christof



Na, sind doch schon mal zwei, drei Hügel die wir noch nicht kennen

An der Tromm (Wagenberg??) soll angebl. ein Local- DH Track sein. Habe ihn aber auch noch nicht gefunden.

@yo!achim
Alles klar, dann weiß ich Bescheid!! 

Schade, hätte ich gewusst, dass es günstig Odlo Shirt beim Stadler gibt hättest du mir eins mitbringen können. Mein Funktionsshirt ist doch schon zieml. mitgenommen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juni 2008)

Hi ! Bin Zuhause und abrufbereit ;-)


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juni 2008)

Abgehts ! yo!achim an der Rinne treffen ! Dort bis 18 Uhr rumhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (6. Juni 2008)

'tach auch!

Wer ist heute fitt? 

Treffpunkt Rathaus?
Nach der Ackerei gestern (war um 21.00 im Bett ) könnte ich heute mal was für Grundlage 1 tun, außerdem haben wir morgen ja auch noch was vor .
Bin ab 17.30 startklar und schaue um 16.00 hier nochmal rein.
Ansonsten per handy.

bis später

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (6. Juni 2008)

Hi yo!achim

ich denke heute nicht ! Mein Knie hat gestern doch ganz schön geziept und nun hab ich es eingeschmiert und eingepackt.

Morgen dann ! Um wieviel Uhr ist bei bei Dir oder Mr.Nice Abfahrt ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Juni 2008)

@Mirco

yo!achim und ich treffen uns gegen 10.00 Uhr bei mir zu Hause. Weiss nicht ob du auch vorbei kommen magst oder wir uns lieber direkt in Weinheim treffen.

Heute geht leider nix mit Radeln da Kino mit meinem kl. Cousin angesagt ist.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juni 2008)

So die Weinheim Tour war gut, schade wegen den Trails dir wir nicht fahren durften aber das holen wir noch nach ! 

Morgen früh  dann ab in den Taunus ! Auch mal was anderes !


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juni 2008)

Absoluter Hammer heute die Tour mit Feldberg Tom ! 

Selten so viel Spaß auf sowenig km gehabt  

 Jungs her mit den Email Adressen das ich das Mini-Filmchen schicken kann  40 Sek. im MP4


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juni 2008)

Anmeldung für Mittwoch 17 Uhr - 17:15 Uhr Schreisheim am Faß ist raus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Juni 2008)

@Mirco

Gut, dann schauen wir mal ob Mittwoch das Wetter hält. 

Bin aber total platt von gestern und werde desh. heute und morgen erstmal ne Pause einlegen.

@yo!achim
War gestern ne lustige Runde im Taunus die unbedingt wiederholt werden muss 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich würd am liebsten jetzt schon wieder auf dem Feldberg sein um ungestört von Wanderern und anderen Sonntags MTB´lern abfahren zu können


----------



## one track mind (9. Juni 2008)

geht heut jemand fahren? bin am überlegen, ob ich nachher nochmal den meli hoch/runter düse.


----------



## Martin187 (9. Juni 2008)

War heute auf den Meli und leider feststellen das mein Kicker wieder zerstört wurde!!!
Hab ihn so halbwegs wieder aufgebaut und hoffe er bleib jetzt stehen.

Ich werde morgen gegen 13Uhr nochmal ne Runde über den Meli fahren.
Fals jemand lust hat mit zu fahren kann er sich ja melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (9. Juni 2008)

So Leute, ich hab jetzt erstmal knapp 3 Wochen Urlaub- Yeah!!
Werde mich jetzt erstmal 2 Tage locker machen und meinen Muskelkater auskurieren.

@Mr.Nice
Können wir gerne wiederholen. Morgen schrauben? Sorry,hätte wissen
 müssen daß man besser ne große Kassette montiert, aber so haben wir 
 BEIDE gelitten 

Außer Tom und Micro, die ja wohl zur Höchstform aufgelaufen sind 
und kein Ende finden wollten 

@Martin187
War leider vorauszusehen, zu viele Wanderer halt an der Stelle,
wird ein ewiges Spiel schätze ich...

@Micro
Mit Schriesheim weiß ich noch nicht, werde Mi früh mit Tom nach 
Beerfelden fahren, hochschieben halt, da bin ich bestimmt platt abends!
Hm, oder erst Rinne hier und den Tom mit nach Schriesheim nehmen?

Im moment hab ich grad ne Reizüberflutung
Könnte grad an hundert Orten gleichzeitig biken, wohl die Nachwirkungen
von gestern 
Bis die Tage, ich will jetzt ausnahmsweise mal die Holländer gewinnen
sehen

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2008)

Schnappschuss !


----------



## one track mind (10. Juni 2008)

fahrn? heute? so ab fünf hätt ich zeit...


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2008)

Sorry ich nicht ! Erst morgen um 17 Uhr ab Schriesheim


----------



## yo!achim (10. Juni 2008)

@Micro
Danke, Filme laufen -hab sie gleich an Tom wetergeleitet.
Wer ist das auf dem Foto? die Hühnerleiter sieht man ja gut 
Bin also doch morgen in Beerfelden (mit Tom Und Martin)
Schriesheim ein anderes mal gerne, das RMX hat jetzt Vorrang.

Außerdem hat sich am Cannondale das Tretlager verabschiedet,knarzt
nicht mehr,aber geht übelst schwer 

@otm
hätte echt Bock auf die Rinne wie sie jetzt abgeht, muß mich aber noch erholen,ohne Spaß-das war 'n hartes WE.
eher Do, gebe nochmal Bescheid.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2008)

Auf dem Foto: im Sprung ist es LarsLipp und in der Anfahrt Mr.Nice  

In dem kurzen Filmchen ist es der ..... jo genau der .... och Mr.Nice ich hab seinen namen schon wieder vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Juni 2008)

@Micro767
Wie wollen wir das dann mit morgen machen?? Wie lange bist du arbeiten??
Viel. kannst du direkt danach ja bei mir vorbeikommen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2008)

Klar ! Ich sehe spätestens 16:15 bei Dir vor der Tür  

Keine Ahnung ob ich arbeiten bin oder nicht aber selbst wenn mach ich früh genug Feierabend


----------



## one track mind (10. Juni 2008)

yo!achim schrieb:


> @otm
> 
> ...eher Do, gebe nochmal Bescheid.
> 
> Gruß Joachim




sonntag könnten wir was reissen... beerfelden z.b.. donnerstag, freitag und samstag geht nicht, weil ich von freitag 7:00 bis samstag 7:30 arbeiten muss .


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2008)

lesen müsste man können


----------



## Martin187 (10. Juni 2008)

Servus.

@YO!achim
Morgen werde ich nicht dabei sein! Ich muss in die School um etwas Mathevorbereitung zu bekommen.
Wie lange werdet ihr Ca. dort bleiben???

Evtl. könnte ich mit einem Kumpel nachkommen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (11. Juni 2008)

Guude!
Wie war's in Schriesheim?
Wir hatten etwa 1000Hm (schiebend) bergauf, heißt wir sind 
zehn mal runtergepetzt 
Bin platt für heut 
mal sehn was morgen geht..
Bis dann
Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juni 2008)

Schriesheim war o.k. ich hatte wohl den falschen Vorschlag gemacht mit Eichelberg   da waren es 10km Anfahrtsweg für einen Trail ! Dann rüber auf den Weißen Stein und auf der Abfahrt sind wir dann auch noch auf den falschen Trail abgebogen.

28,9km und ca. 700hm bei 125 Minuten Fahrzeit. Karsten und Markus sind und Teilweise ganz schön weg gefahren


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2008)

@ yo!achim

heute ? Denke wegen dem Fussball nix !

Wobei ich damit ja kein Problem hätte, bestimmt ist der Odenwald wie leer gefegt


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Juni 2008)

@Mirco767
Richtig!! Heut Abend ist Fussball angesagt. Morgen mittag gerne wieder... könnte ab 15.30 Uhr starten.

@yo!achim
Wo schaust du Fussball?? Oder guckst du gar nicht??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2008)

Morgen 15:45 - 16:00 könnte ich auch schon !


----------



## yo!achim (12. Juni 2008)

@Micro:
Morgen geht klar.

@Mr.Nice
Wie siehts bei Dir aus ? Wann machen wir Dein Schaltwerk,da geht ja
wohl nix mehr jetzt?

Bestelle mir jetzt erstmal ein neues Innenlager und mach dann mal in die 
Rinne 

Bis später
Gruss Joachim


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Juni 2008)

Also halten wir fest, dass bei geeignetem Wetter morgen um 15.45 Uhr am Rathaus Treffpunkt für ne kl. Runde ist.

@yo!achim
Gestern ging das Schaltwerk wieder wobei es schon zieml. krumm ist. Sollten wir also bei Gelegenheit bzw. vor dem 22. Juni wechseln.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juni 2008)

o.k. morgen 15:45 bei geeigentem Wetter !


----------



## Martin187 (12. Juni 2008)

@All hätte jemand lust mit mir einen kleinen Drop oder einen Wallride am Meli zu bauen???

Hätte da eine Stelle die sich gut anbietet!
Nach dem Steinfeld gradeaus und dann springt man ja den kleinen Absatz runter wo der Stamm querliegt!
Danach einen Wallride um wieder sauber auf den Trail zu kommen oder eben das Ding höherbauen und einen Drop draus machen.

Besteht interesse? Weil alleine das Zeug hochschleppen ist verdammt hart!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Juni 2008)

@Martin187

Grundsätzliches Interesse besteht schon allerd. stellt sich die Frage ob Aufwand und Nachhaltigkeit im Verhältnis stehen; siehe dein Kicker!!

@Mirco
Bin ab 14.00 Uhr nur noch über Handy erreichbar. Moment. hat´s einen kurzen Schutt gegeben.... viel. telefonieren wir einf. gegen 15.00 Uhr nochmal miteinander.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (13. Juni 2008)

Hi Mr.Nice

o.k. hier sind Wolken aber es ist trocken, leichter Wind. Rufe kurz vor 15 Uhr durch, will hier ja pünktlich Feierabend machen um 15 Uhr *lol*


----------



## yo!achim (13. Juni 2008)

Moin zusammen!

@otm
Hast du Bock auf die Pfalz am Sonntag? Der Feldberg-Tom würde dann 
gerne mal mitkommen (auch mit schwerem Gerät )
vorausgesetzt das Wetter paßt...
Beerfelden wär natürlich auch ne Option.

@Martin187:
wenn ich das recht verstehe,liegt die Landung wieder in der 
"Hauptverkehrsader", vielleicht besser,wir suchen uns was abseits -
muß ja nicht weit sein 

@ Mr.Nice + Micro

hab Hummeln im A....,  muß jetzt mal in die Rinne, vielleicht treffen wir 
uns später auf dem Meli oder Ohlyturm, wird eh ne knappe Runde, da ich 
die Italiener spielen sehen will (oder,Chris?)
bin dann ab jetzt auf Handy erreichbar..

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (13. Juni 2008)

Servus.

Ich habe heute mal 3 Holzpaletten hochgefahren und abgelegt.
Das schonmal etwas Material zum bauen da ist.
Ich werde evtl. morgen hochfahren und etwas Zimmermannsarbeit leisten.

Hat jemand Zeit&Lust mit zu kommen?
Wetter soll morgen ja trocken bleiben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (13. Juni 2008)

Servus.

Also morgen werde ich mit 2 Kumpels eine kleine Tour fahren. ( 3-4 ) Stunden.
Wer lust hat mit zu kommen, TREFFPUNKT 11.15Uhr am Rathaus Bensheim.

Da wir 3 Freerider und Enduros fahren wird da Tempo "Bergauf" nicht so schnell sein.

Wir also eine abfahrsorientierte Tour werden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juni 2008)

@Martin
Sorry, muss morgen früh passen. Hab noch ein paar Dinge zu erledigen. 

Wenn´s zeitl. hinhaut werde ich morgen Mittag gegen 15.00 Uhr mit Yo!achim und Micro ne Runde fahren gehen.

@Yo!achim
Sonntag muss ich leider bei der BGM Wahl helfen. Schade, dann ein andermal

Melde mich morgen Mittag wieder hier oder per Handy.

Gruss
chris


----------



## one track mind (14. Juni 2008)

yo!achim schrieb:


> @otm
> Hast du Bock auf die Pfalz am Sonntag? Der Feldberg-Tom würde dann
> gerne mal mitkommen (auch mit schwerem Gerät )
> vorausgesetzt das Wetter paßt...
> Beerfelden wär natürlich auch ne Option.



auf pfalz hätt ich auf jeden fall bock ! ich wollte nachher sowieso noch mit sven telefonieren, ich könnte wetten, der wäre auch nicht abgeneigt...
ich meld mich dann später telefonisch. 
beerfelden sieht eher mau aus, denke ich. bei dem wetter ist die strecke wohl ziemlich matschig und rollt so schlecht, dass man so viel kurbeln muss, wie wenn man ne tour fahren würde .


----------



## yo!achim (14. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen!
Hab jetzt alle Pflichten hinter mir und hau mir grad den Bauch voll 
wäre dann so ab 15.30 startklar. Wenn sich niemand meldet bin ich ab 16.00
in der Rinne.

@otm
Dann nehm ich mir mal für morgen nix anderes vor 

@Micro
Ich nehm auch Fahrer "nicht schwerer Geräte" mit in die Pfalz.
Ein Platz ist noch frei.

Gruss Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (14. Juni 2008)

@ yo!achim

Sonntag ist schon verplant 10 Uhr Schriesheim wenn ich aus dem Bett komme und Mittags American Football in Weinheim

Heute nix 15 Uhr Rathaus ? Mit Mr.Nice ? Aber wir sehen uns bestimmt noch ;-)


----------



## Martin187 (14. Juni 2008)

Hi
Habe meinen Spitznamen heute wieder alle Ehre gemacht! 
MisterPizza hat mal wieder eine Bodenprobe genommen!
SO ein scheiß, hab die abzweigung verpasst und 2,5m ins Flat gedropt (mit dem Kopf vorraus).
War halb so wild da ich auf einen wunderschönen, zum einschlafen weichen, Kieselweg gelandet bin.

Wer hat denn am Montag zeit ne Runde zu drehen?

@Yoachim mit den Paletten könntest du recht haben, das es am Meli etwas zu heiß dafür ist.
Ich könnte die dingen, da hin fahren wo deine Hünerleiter steht. Da könnte man sich was schönes bauen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich bin wieder da, leider einen Tag zu früh!

Was geht denn nun heute? Ihr habt ja auch schon von den neuen Bikes von meinen Kumpels gehört, bzw im Wald gesehen.

Muss morgen noch das Auto ausräumen und ein wenig waschen, will aber auf jedenn Fall in den Wald. Mein Rücken bzw. Oberkörper ist fast aus Stahl , aber die Beine sind recht schwach .

Eventuell probier ich auch mal mein Glück mit Philipp und Manuel...
Montag ist ja Fussball und ich habe am Dienstag eventuell nen Termin. Na ich lese nach dem Frühstück nochmals...

War ja einiges Los hier.  Schlechtes Wetter hatten wir leider auch zu genüge .

Gruß bis die Tage 

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. Juni 2008)

Schön das Du wieder da bist LarsLipp !


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juni 2008)

Hi,

na da bin ich doch direkt mal ne Runde aleine gefahren. Ein vorteil hat das MTB ja: unsere "Wellen" sind immer am selben Ort und auch immer da!!!

Hat spass gemacht. Jetzt brauch ich mal wieder die Kollegen zum Vergleich, ob meine Beine noch OK sind oder nicht...

na bis die Tage auf der Piste...

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Juni 2008)

@LarsLipp

Gude, na haben dich die Franzosen auch wieder ausreisen lassen Wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht....

Heute wird`s leider nix mit Radeln bei mir, da ich DAS Spiel schauen möchte. 

Morgen Abend bzw. Mittwoch Abend wäre ich aber für ne kl. Runde zu haben. 

@yo!achim
Und wie war´s gestern in HD?? Habt ihr die Spot`s alle gefunden??

@Martin
Welche Abzweigung meinst du??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (16. Juni 2008)

@Mr.Nice
Wir sind hinten am Zaun runtergefahren, richtung Alsbacherschloss.
Der Trail ist ein schöner Singeltrail aber ohne viel Action.
Irgenwann geht sa hart links ab, und da ich mit fullspeed vorneweg gefahren bin habe ich die kurve verpasst und bin gradeaus gefahren.
Werde mir nach Winterberg nächstes WE einen neuen Helm kaufen.
Der hat schon zu viel mitgemacht!

Morgen oder Mittwoch wäre ich auch bei einer Runde dabei!

Ride hart, ride free and save the trees

Gruß Maddin


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,

kurze Info HIBIKE:
An jedem Spieltag der Deutschen Mannschaft gibt's bei HIBIKE eine große Sonderaktion. Je länger die Mannschaft dabei ist, desto öfter gibt's die Chance auf echte Schnäppchen. 

HEUTE am 16.06. ab 20:45 Uhr spielt Deutschland gegen Österreich und es geht um alles oder nichts. Zur Steigerung der Moral gibt es heute bei HIBIKE
10% AUF ALLES!!! 

Muss mal noch weiter meine Email checken, Fussball ist ja recht spät, eventuell würd ich zum Hibke fahren...Brauche noch nen größeren Rucksack... Aber 10% ist ja nicht soo viel, aber auf alles net schlecht...

Na bis späterrrr


LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (16. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin!

@Micro:
Wir sollten mit LarsLipp zu Hibike fahren, meine Karre muß in die
Werkstatt -  Scheibenwischer Totalausfall gestern 

@Mr.Nice
Der Königstuhl rockt 
Sehr hoher "Spaß pro Kilometer" Faktor. Die haben u.a. zwei Strecken abseits der Wanderwege angelegt, somit keine Probleme mit Wanderern und der Förster duldet es. Nicht zuletzt wegen Müllsammelaktionen und Publicity-Arbeit.  Für einen so stark frequentierten Berg haben die das sauber hingekriegt.

Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit würde ich da nochmal hin 

@Martin187:
Deine Mühe in Ehren,aber Paletten haben im Wald nix verloren,
oder nimmst Du auch Wasser mit ans Meer 
Material liegt genug im Wald, man muß es nur SEHEN 
Laß uns was unauffälliges bauen,dann bleibts  länger stehen.

Bin heute in der Rinne (auf Abruf von LarsLipp) ab 13.00

Wo geht Fußball heute?

Bis später


----------



## Martin187 (16. Juni 2008)

Servus. Ich werde dann auch in die Rinne fahren. Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,

wie schauts denn morgen aus mit dem Radln??? Würde gerne mit der Truppe mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Ich muss halt arbeiten, also erst ab 17:30 möglich!

Wer ist mit am Start??? Mittwoch kann ich wohl nicht, Donnerstag habe ich nen Terin in Frankfurt und sicher auch erst ab 17:30!

Servus 

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Juni 2008)

Also, ich wäre morgen bei ner Runde dabei. Muss aber bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten. Von daher hätte ich jetzt Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr am Rathaus vorgeschlagen.

Wie schaut`s??

@LarsLipp
Danke für den Tip mit Hibike. Micro, Yo!achim und ich wollten näml. die Tage noch Sachen ordern!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (16. Juni 2008)

Hi Leutz ! 

So Info von mir ! Das gute vorweg ich bin zuhause !  
Das schlechte ich muss meinen Eltern beim renovieren helfen   d.h. morgen 18 Uhr Rathaus bzw. 17:30 Fehlheim müsste o.k. sein ! : 

Alles andere   k.A. wie die zwei sich das vorstellen, werd wohl täglich sehen müssen on und wenn ja wann es geht


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,

na dann steht ja die Startzeit! Da kann ich ja vieleicht noch den Vorbau tauschen.  Da sollten wir morgen auf jedenn Fall an der Rinne vorbeikommen.   

Na jetzt haben wir ja noch mindestens ein Fussballspiel!  Mal sehen, was es an Aktionen beim Hibike beim nächsten Spiel gibt...

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juni 2008)

@LarsLipp

Es wurde aber auch schon der Wunsch geäußert, mal wieder zur Abwechslung den Krehberg mitzunehmen....

Würde sagen, dass wir das dann einf. um 18.00 Uhr am Rathaus sehen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,

na klaar, das machen wir noch aus, wenn der Vorbau nicht getauscht ist, ist es eh egal. Will dann doch gleich mal die Agilität testen!

Na dann bis später, wer kommt den alles?

Martin, soll ich dir die Schläuche mitbringen?

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juni 2008)

@LarsLipp

Wie ein neuer Vorbau?? Was für einen hast du dir gestern geholt??

Etwa so einen http://www.wolles-website.de/nonsens_toronto/toronto.jpg 

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (17. Juni 2008)

Guuude!
@ Mr.Nice:
Komme dann kurz vorher bei Dir vorbei wegen der Pedale.

@Micro:
Tja, Futtern bei Muttern hat eben seinen Preis 


Bis 18.00 dann....

Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juni 2008)

Hi Chris,

nee, ich hab doch den großen Vorbau gegen den kleinen getauscht und nicht umgekehrt. Der Tom hat auch angerufen, ist sich aber noch nicht so sicher, ob er Zeit und Lust hat. Er heult aber schon ein wenig rum wegen ner Tour... Da muss er wohl noch auf 2 Kettenblätter mit Schaltung umbauen...

Na dann bis später, die Katze miat schon wieder...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2008)

na dann hoffen wir das es trocken bleibt !


----------



## Martin187 (17. Juni 2008)

Hi ich werde heute nicht mitfahren.
Aber ich komm um 18.00 Uhr ans Rathaus und hol die Schläuche ab.

Was haben sie gekostet?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juni 2008)

Hi Martin,

3,90 das Stück minus 10%. Naq dann pack ich die schläuche mal ein. Dann kann ich ja wenigstens mal den neuen Rucksack testen.

Bis später.

Andreas


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2008)

ich komme um 17:30 nach Fehlheim ! 

Oder sagt der Wetter in Bensheim was anderes ?


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,

bis jetzt hält das Wetter noch! 

na es wird schon nicht regnen.

Ich schau mal, ob ich die Trinkblase in den Rucksack bekomme...

Oh mann, wieder mal nur Terminverschiebungen..

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juni 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> na es wird schon nicht regnen.




Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2008)

Hat doch funktioniert ! 

War ne klasse Runde !  

Morgen wieder !


----------



## yo!achim (18. Juni 2008)

'tach auch!
Hab grad erfahren daß meine Scheibenwischergestänge-Lager
aufgrund Wassereintritt das Zeitliche gesegnet haben.
Da bin ich mindestens mit  200 dabei  

Werde jetzt erstmal ein wenig üben gehen, die heutige Tour wird mir dann zuviel, aber vielleicht schaut ihr ja auf nen SPRUNG vorbei 

@LarsLipp:
Es geht noch kürzer: hab jetzt nen 35er Vorbau montiert 

@Mr. Nice:
Das mit den ADRENA-LINIEN hatte ich mir auch ausgedruckt 
Da dürfte ja keine Langeweile aufkommen

Bis später
Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,

der Philipp kommt zu mir: d.h. Startzeit Fehlheim 17:00 Uhr, Bensheim 17:30. 

Auf jedenn Fall mal ein paar Übungsschwünge in der Rinne. Anfahrt dorthin besprechen wir noch: TM - M - Meli und Rinne...

Servus bis später

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. Juni 2008)

Jo bis später! 

Ich hab heute auf alle Fälle schon mal 40km in die Beine gekurbelt


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,

jo heute hat es den Philipp erwischt: erst oben in der Rinne ein wenig den Ellenbogen aufgeschürft, in Zwingenberg über den Hügel hats ihn nochmal erwischt! 

Joachin: kann man einen 8er mit 2 cm Seitenschlag wieder zentrieren?   

Wir haben noch den Patrick getroffen, der war mit nem Kumpel aus HD in der Rinne.

Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen den zweien viel Spass. Freitag können wir aber gerne nochmal ne Runde drehen. Samstag auch....

Servus

LarsLipp

PS: Morgen bei Hibike 11%. Na wir waren ja schon shoppppppen...


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juni 2008)

So ! Ich bin raus bis Montag !

Heute leichten Muskelkater, ist ja o.k. bei 2 Touren an einem Tag und Laminat verlegen  

Freitag hab ich keine Zeit, Samstag/Sonntag bin ich in Wuppertal auf Party.

Cu !


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juni 2008)

@Micro
Dann noch mal viel Spass in Wuppertal.

@LarsLipp
Wann hast du morgen vor ne Runde fahren zu gehen?? Hätte wahrs. eher mittags (muss ja nur bis max. 14.00 Uhr arbeiten) Zeit??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2008)

Hi,

na ich muss so bis 17:00 Uhr arbeiten. Dann will ich uaf jedenn Fall mal ne Runde drehen. Vorherr wirds nix.

Morgen ist wohl keiner da. Da nehm ich vieleicht mal Kontakt zu nem Bekannten in HD auf. Aber der hat da leider nicht so die Streckenkenntnis. 

Joachim: wolltest du nicht eventuell nach Beerfelden???

Na dann bis späterrrrrr

LarsLipp

PS: Schönes Spiel der Deutschen. Na da muss Hibike ja nochmals ne Aktion machen


----------



## yo!achim (20. Juni 2008)

Moin moin!
Beerfelden fällt bei mir aus, will ohne Streß in Urlaub fahren und hab noch
ein paar Sachen zu erledigen
Aah-neue Smileys- witzig, vor allem der

Bin ab 14.00 in der Rinne, muß noch ein Wenig an der Fahrtechnik
feilen


Bis später vielleicht

Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juni 2008)

Na dann wünsch ich mal heute schon unseren Urlaubern super Wetter und tolle Trails ! Auf das alles ganz bleibt, insbesondere Ihr Zwei und dann euer Material ! Kommt uns am Stück und gut erholt, mit vielen tollen Stories und Fotos bzw. Filmchen zurück !


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juni 2008)

@Micro
Danke, wird gemacht 

@all
Bin heute nicht mehr dabei, da ich noch einkaufen und packen muss. Morgen steht ja noch ne Hochzeit an.

Gruss und bis nächste Woche
chris


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juni 2008)

So mogren um 6 Uhr ist abfahrt nach Winterberg! Ich hoffe ich überlebe es!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ja Martin: good Luck: Ich geh morgen wohl auch mit dem Kollegen in den Bikepark. Entweder Wildbad oder Berfelden.

Na ich war heute mit dem Joachim ein wenig üben am unteren Step Up und es wird so langsam!

Na dann erst mal allen viel Spass am Wochenende: vor allem dem Mr Chausee


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,
jo Wildbad war sehr nett, wobei mir der 4x am besten gefallen hat: schöne kleine Sprüng zum übern

Es war nix los: Puh, da waren wir selbst mir ner 1/2 Tageskkarte fertig.

DH bin ich nach nem Platten mit Speichenbruch im FR nicht mehr gefahren.

Bin wahrscheinlich am Samstag wieder da!

Radeln hier erst ab Donnerstag: Dann gerne Feierabendrunde!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (23. Juni 2008)

Servus. Bin auch wieder da und muss sagen GEEEEILLLLL!!!

Winterbegr is der Hammer. Ein Riesen Spielplatz!

#Ich kann es nur empfehlen da hin zu fahren.
Wird bei mir auch sicher nicht mehr lange dauern bis ich wieder hin travel!

Gruß Martin


----------



## one track mind (23. Juni 2008)

moin, zur info: die aussichtsplattform am meli ist bis zum wochenende wegen sanierungsarbeiten gesperrt. aber ihr fahrt ja meistens eh so spät, dass da dann keine arbeiter mehr sein dürften. heute mittag war jedenfalls alles mit flatterband abgesperrt und ein arbeiter hat mich freundlich aber bestimmt darauf hingewiesen, dass es ab da net mehr weiter geht...


----------



## jatschek (23. Juni 2008)

Ja die sollen doch gleich die Abfahrten sanieren und kleine Anlieger & Sprünge einbauen.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juni 2008)

Hi,

na für morgen steht ja eventuell mal wieder radeln an: aber eigentlich ist das Wetter fast zu gut. 

Samstag wollt ich ja eventuell nah BW, aber wenn es richtig warm ist, wirds glaub ich zu schwitzig!

Aber wenn es morgen mittag schon schön warm ist, dann geh ich in der Mipa an den See zum paddeln und wir können gerne ne runde radeln: HAUSRUNDE...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (25. Juni 2008)

Hi Jungs, 

bekomme heute MTB Besuch aus Bad Hersfeld ! D.h. wir gehen Vormittags schon auf Tagestour ! 

Greetz Dirk


----------



## one track mind (25. Juni 2008)

ich geh morgen mittag irgendwann mal fahren. jemand urlaub/ferien und bock mitzufahren?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich muss schaffe: wird vor 17:00 Uhr nix bei mir. Gehe dann aber zu 99% ne Runde radeln. Na vieleicht pack ich die badehose ein und spring auf dem Rückweg in den See, vieleicht spring ich auch mit den Bikehosen in den See.

Wie lange bist du denn in der Rinne???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (26. Juni 2008)

ähem, ich fahr jetzt los, bin etwa bis 14uhr unterwegs. muss dann auch noch ein paar sachen erledigen und dann gehts auch an baggersee... schönen tach auch noch.

edith hat festgestellt, dass oben am meli ein ziemlich dicker ast überm trail liegt. falls ihr da zu mehreren vorbei kommt, dürftet ihr den schon weg bekommen. säge mitnehmen wär vielleicht auch net schlecht.


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich bin am Samstag nochmals in Bad Wildbad. Werde aber nur die 4x (Schleplift-Karte) holen. Sehr wahrscheinlich geht es auch schon recht früh los...

He Jo: da hat mich doch bei dir um die Ecke einer fast übersehen: Radeln auf der Strasse ist schon gefährlich...

Gute Nacht

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (27. Juni 2008)

So, der Urlaub ist vorbei
Cäsar muß eine Menge Sklaven gehabt haben (niemand baut freiwillig
SO steile und lange Wege aus Steinen in den Berg)
Absolut der Hammer

@Lars Lipp
Wann willst Du morgen los und hättest Du noch nen Platz frei?
Hätte auch Bock auf ein paar Runden auf dem 4X-Kurs.

Bis später

Gruss Joachim

Hab grad mit meinen Kollegen Sven und Alex ne Meli-Runde mit anschließender
Rinnen-Session ausgemacht-mit eher schwerem Gerät, also gaaanz langsam hoch.
geht um 10.30 bei mir los.  
noch jemand dabei?


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Start ist morgen so ab 08:00. Na normal müsst ich ja wach sein. Bei mir ins Auto bekomm ich nur 2 Räder! Aber so wie es aussieht, bist du ja jetzt beschäftigt.... Müst mann mal schauen, ob 4 reingehen. Das Heck vom Auto ist aber eher klein...

Na dann bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2008)

Schön das die Urlauber wieder da sind ! 

Wer macht jetzt was morgen ? Sonntag ?


----------



## yo!achim (27. Juni 2008)

Mit den Trägern können wir mit meiner Karre schon zu viert fahren.
Die beiden wollten halt lieber hier fahren und ich hab gestern ja schon
600 Km Straße gesehen  ist mir dann entspannter
bis die Tage
Gruss Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juni 2008)

Hab heute auf der linken Abfahrt vom Ohly etwas aufgeräumt, weiter unten bräuchte mal leider ne kleine Säge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (28. Juni 2008)

moin, werde morgen ne kleine runde drehen. das übliche: 1mal meli hoch und runter und ein paar runs in der rinne. mehr ist zeitlich bei mir net drin. starten wollte ich am vormittag oder frühen nachmittag. jemand bock?


----------



## yo!achim (28. Juni 2008)

Bin dabei, wann nimmst Du die Bahn ?
Könnte zum Alsbacher Schloß kommen.
Oder meld Dich kurz über Festnetz...
Gruß J


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2008)

Hi,

bei mir ist heute erstmal Terasse angesagt: Der Kärcher muss ein wenig rennen. Dann will ich an den Rodauer See! Jemand Lust???

BW war Gestern wieder nett, muss aber immer noch kräfitg üben. Ein wenig mehr Federweg / Progression wär aber auch nicht schlecht.

Was Top war: da war ein netter Herr, der hat den ganzen Tag Fotos gemacht und schickt die uns per CD! Das nenn ich Service.

Eventuell geh ich morgen mal an den See in St Leon zum Wakeskaten! Wenn nicht geh ich radeln...Jemand Lust? Würde so gegen 17:00 Uhr losfahren!

Na dann haut rein

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (29. Juni 2008)

Klasse Sache, war gestern seit langem wieder auf der Meli. Natürlich keine Sau angetroffen. 

Wo sind die ganzen hier genannten neuen Sachen, von wegen Steilkurve nach dem Baumstammdrop und irgendwelche Kicker? Habe leider nichs dergleichen gefunden. Der Double in der Rinne wurde ordentlich verlängert, der Absprung ist nur etwas ******* gebaut. Pumpt einen hinten unangenehm hoch. 

Ansonsten war es wiedermal geil, nach längeren Verletzungspause wiedermal fahren zu gehen. Zumal es die Meliabfaht schön saubergespült hat, dank der letzten heftigen Regenschauer.

Wenn es zeitlich paßt werd ich heute abend gegen 18Uhr nochmal ne Runde fahren gehen. Vielleicht ist ja diesmal jemand da.


----------



## yo!achim (29. Juni 2008)

'tach auch!
Werde jetzt mal testen ob man mit 200 mm Federweg noch Spaß
in der Rinne hat und deshalb HINSCHIEBEN
otm ist auch da mit nem Kumpel.
Werde ne Weile dableiben, vielleicht bis später..
Gruss Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (29. Juni 2008)

Sorry aber ich war Radtechnisch faul 

Aber Montag muss was gehen !


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hab noch keine Rückmeldungen wegen Wakeskaten. Wenn nicht: dann radeln.

Na jetzt schauen wir mal was die Deutschen so reissen.

Na dann bis morsche oder den day after.

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (30. Juni 2008)

Moin moin!

Was für ein Spiel, der Frankfurter sagt da nur "Lebbe geht weider"

@LarsLipp
Wann willst du zum See? Könnte mal wieder mein Wakeboard vom Dachboden holen.
Bin 16.00 zuhause und könnte frühestens 16.30 bei Dir sein
bzw. nachkommen-aber wo ist der See???  und wie lange läuft die Anlage?

Für ne Tour muß ich erstmal schaun ob die Ersatzachse paßt und ein Vorderrad klarmachen.

Ansonsten werd ich das rote Monster noch ein wenig zähmen, da nächste
Woche Bikepark angesagt ist.

bis später
Gruss Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

na ih würd mir ne 2 Stundenkarte holen. Abfahrt so gegen 17:00 Uhr. Die Anlage läuft bis um 21:00 im normalfall. Falls es zu voll ist, würd ih niht fahren. Wollte schon mal ein paar Runden drehen. Überleg es dir, ich muss aber auch erst noch mit dem P und E sprechen, ob die auh kommen...

Oh man, Montag morgen 8:00 Uhr: die Woche nimmt kein Ende

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

na das Wetter ist ja doch eher windig heute und nicht zu warm.

Schlage dann doch radeln vor: 18:00 Uhr in Bensheim, 17:30 bei mir?

Jemand mit am Start???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (30. Juni 2008)

OK, radeln ist für meine frisch rehabilitierte Schulter auch besser

Werde aber noch ein paar Fahrwerkseinstellungen und nen breiteren Lenker testen und das RMX hoch zum Meli schieben.
Evtl. können wir uns aufm Meli treffen?, so 19.00 Uhr

Bis später


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juni 2008)

bin wohl 3-4 Tage raus ! 

Mandeln angeschwollen, schmerzen beim schlucken, das es mir sogar auf das Ohr drückt. Bin heute nach von den Halsschmerzen sogar aufgewacht 

Kaum hätte man Zeit und tierisch Lust zum biken kommt sowas, naja am Mittwoch hab ich ja eh nen Arzt Termin 

@LarsLipp 
wie sollen wir es mit der Brille machen ? Soll ich sie Dir vorbei bringen oder kommst Du auf dem Rückweg von einem Termin vorbei oder erst wenn ich wieder mit bike ? Keine Angst das ich sie aufsetzte  ist mir seitlich etwas zu eng  und ohne Sehstärke sehe ich ja eh nicht genug


----------



## yo!achim (30. Juni 2008)

@Micro767
Erstmal gute Besserung
Was haben diese Dinger eigentlich für einen Sinn?
Am besten rausnehmen lassen-was nicht da ist kann nicht anschwellen

@LarsLipp
Ganz schön heiß zum Biken, vielleicht doch an den See nach Rodau?
ein wenig Paddeln würde mir gut tun-zum Wakeboarden bin ich aber noch nicht fitt. Ich ruf Dich so gegen 16.00 mal an.......

@Mister Nice
Wie war das kollektive Leiden? Dachte mir schon dass Du in die Arena
gehst. 

Gruss Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hab ich was verpasst? Welches leiden? Was ist mit Mr. Nice???

Von mir aus können wir auch an den See, aber das malibu ist recht umständlich mit dem Rad zum See zu bringen. 

Ich denke auch heute ist es noch OK mit radeln: es wird eher wärmer.

Die Bralle kann ruhig warten.

na eventuell könnt man ja heute nen duathlon machen...Schwimmen und Radeln.... Nehme aber eher mein altes Rad mit an den See, wenn ich aleine bin.

Na ich warte mal auf den Anruf...Ansonsten würd ich über den TM und den Meli in die Rinne kommen...

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Juni 2008)

Gude Zusammen,

melde mich auch wieder zurück. Hatte die lezten Tage leider kein I-Net gehabt sonst hätte ich mich auch schon früher gemeldet.

Wie Yo!Achim bereits geschrieben hat, war der Comer See wie immer feeeeeett   Kann jedem das Gebiet nur empfehlen!! Zumal wir glaube ich keine zwei Wanderer auf den Singletrails gesehen haben noch andere Biker...

Heute, Mittwoch und DO. ist bei mir leider nix mit radeln. Hab hier ein bißchen was auf den Tisch gelegt bekommen... :kotz:

@Yo!Achim
Ja, kollekt. Trauer war gestern angesagt... heute geht der Blick schon zur WM 2010 in Südafrika. Da werden wir uns die Kugel schon holen!!

@Mirco
Gute Besserung!! Und wie Yo!Achim schon sagte, am besten rausnehmen lassen dann können sie auch nicht mehr anschwellen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

jo dann auch von mir gute besserung. 

Rausmachen ist gut: wir haben dem Kollegen in BW empfohlen gleich die Eier entfernen zu lassen! Dann kann er sich da bedenkenlos den Lenker oder sonstige Teile reinrammen...

Na ich bein dann demnächst Unterwegs und treff mich mit dem Jo irgenwo.

Servus

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (30. Juni 2008)

n'Abend !
Hab den otm glaub ich ziemlich gut erwischt wie er den großen
Step-Up springt. 
Versuche mal 'n Bild reinzustellen.....

@LarsLipp
Wir dürften heute auch ein paar Meter "über Grund" zurückgelegt
haben,oder

Gut' Nacht


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juni 2008)

Hey ! Das ist doch ein Foto der Woche  ! ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wenn ich die Nikon behalte, dann können wir gerne mal ein Shooting im Wald veranstallten. Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Sprung sein, obwohl ja auch der Micro uns ab und zu mit einer Aktion überrascht

Wäre bestimmt auch mal witzig, wenn ne Gruppe durch ne Staubige Kurve heizt und ich schieße ne Serie...

Jo: hat Gestern wieder Spass gemacht: Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen und ich mache ja mit kleinen Schritten Fortschritte.

Heute und Morgen wirds bei mir wohl nix, aber am Donnerstag / Freitag können wir mal wieder eine Runde ins Auge fassen.

Samstag ist eventuell nochmals BW angesagt...

Na jetzt schaff ich noch ein wenig...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp

Ja, ja mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.... müsste auch mal wieder an die Rinne und üben. Naja, viel. passt`s heute abend bei mir. Muss mal schauen.

Ne Runde BW wäre am Samstag auch nicht verkehrt. Wann hast du vor aufzubrechen bzw. wann willst du wieder zurück sein??

Wg. ner Fotosession könnten wir doch auch mal Dennis75 fragen... ist er nicht semiprof. Fotograf??

@yo!achim

Die SD Karte ist leider leer Müsstest du mir also, falls möglich, auch auf ne CD brennen. Hab im übrigen in der Bestätigungsemail gelesen, dass wir noch 52,- Euro für die Übernachtung im Voraus überweisen sollten..... mal schauen ob die sich diesbezgl. nochmal melden. Wg. Abrechnung Benzin musst du mir noch ne Hausnummer nennen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ne, den Denis brauchen wir nicht. Das schaff ich schon aleine. Wobei man ihn schon in die Rinne lotsen könnt...

Wir werden wahrscheinlich wieder recht früh starten. so gegen 8:30 in Fehlheim. 

Wobei das Wetter im moment eher für den Sonntag spricht. Muss mal noch mit Elli und den Kollegen quatschen. Der Jo könnt am Sonntag...da haben wir aber zum grillen eingeladen...

na mal sehen.

Ja, lass uns bei der nächsten Rund ein paar Übungssprünge mit einbauen. 

Na ich muss jetzt gleich nach Sinsheim und mir ein paar alte FLieger und ein wenig Software anzuschauen.

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juli 2008)

Ab Donnerstag sollte ich auch wieder einsatzbereit sein !


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp

Gibt`s schon was neues wg. Samstag/Sonntag?? 

@all

Was für ein Wetter!! Mir ist es viiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu heiß um Biken zu gehen... viel. könnte einer von euch mal wieder die Heizung abstellen 

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (2. Juli 2008)

Bääähhhh!   das Wetter mach mich fix und alle, dann noch der tolle
Ferienstreß auf der Arbeit :kotz:

Ich werd die Rolläden runterlassen und mich erstmal lockermachen

@Mr.Nice:
hab im August Urlaub eingetragen, laß mal später telefonieren, mir
ist zu warm zum Schreiben

bis später........

Gruss Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wir werden am Samstag nach BW fahren. Der Philipp kommt auch. Ich bin mit dem Aff am start, keine Ahnung, was der Jochen und Herb machen. Mein Auto ist allerdings mit 2 Rädern auch voll...

Sonntag wäre mir zwar lieber, da ist es nicht so heiß, aber irgendwie passt das nicht so

Wie schauts denn morgen mit ner Runde aus? Wird ja bestimmt nicht so heiß.  Oh man und ich war heute von 7 bis 8 äh 20:00 Uhr unterwegs...

Na Sonntag wird etwas kühler, dann gehts auch in den Odenwald

Servus 

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp

Hmh, mit Samstag muss ich mal schauen. Alleine mit dem Auto nach BW gurken hab ich eigentl. keine Lust. Zumal ich ab 18.00 Uhr bei meinen Eltern zum Grillen eingeladen bin...

Morgen sollte mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde drin sein. Uhrzeit sollten wir morgen Wetterabhängig noch hier ausmachen.

@Mirco

Wie schaut`s bei dir mit morgen/Samstag aus?? Wieder mit am Start??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juli 2008)

Hi !

Ich wäre heute und Samstag eher später, sowie Sonntag am Start ! Morgen ? Wenn es nicht zu spät wird vielleicht


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juli 2008)

Falls bei dem Regen, doch heute was geht schickt mir ne SMS ! 

Wenn heute nix mehr geht bin ich morgen dann mit am Start ! Ich muss mal wieder auf´s Radel 

Fahr in den Radladen falls ich gesucht werde


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wird wohl heute 17:30 start in Fehle: jemand dabei??? Mr Chausee kommt zu mir...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
habe mich für einen verlängertes Wochenende in eurer Gegend entschieden.
Wo findet man schöne Trails?
Dürfen schon etwas anspruchsvoller sein.

Oder eine schöne Tour mit Trails?

Würde mich über Info freuen.

Gruß aus Koblenz


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2008)

Hi RockyRider,

ich bin mit Kollegen am Samstag in Bad Wildbad zum Rocken. So wie das Wetter aussieht, bin ich am Sonntag aber hier an der Bergstrasse auf dem Rad.

Na schauen wir mal, ob die Kollegen was  am Start haben.

Wie schauts denn aus?  

Sonntag???

Gruß


LarsLIpp


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo RockRider,
von wann bis wann bist Du denn wo genau ?

@all
Sonntag denke ich geht klar bei mir, genaueres weiß ich erst Samstag, Freitag wohl eher nicht und Samstag wohl erst später Nachmittag


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juli 2008)

@Mirco676:

Bin dieses WE da.
Suche noch Zimmer in Bensheim oder Heppenheim.
Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (4. Juli 2008)

Moin moin!
Bei mir sieht's tendenziell eher nach schieben und hüpfen aus heute,
da nächste Woche Bad Hindelang angesagt ist und ich noch 
ein paar "Tests" durchführen muß

Morgen darf ich arbeiten von 6.30 -16.00:kotz:

Sonntag vielleicht auch ne Tour, hab aber noch kein Vorderrad fürs 
Enduro weil die Felge in 36 Loch nicht so schnell zu bekommen ist.

@Micro + LarsLipp
Wie war die Runde gestern?  War mutig bei dem Wetter zu starten

Schaue später nochmal hier rein, bis denne

Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Juli 2008)

Gude,

bin heute leider nicht dabei, da noch Laminat bei ner Arbeitskollegin zu verlegen ist.

Morgen würde ich ne Tour machen. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. Melde mich heute abend noch mal hier!!

@Yo!achim
Falls es heute doch früher wird als gestern schaue ich viel. noch mal an der Rinne vorbei. Würde mich aber vorher per Handy ankündigen

@RockyRider66
Gute Entscheidung hier Urlaub zu machen  Wegen Unterkünften schau mal hier:  http://www.bensheim.de/web/index.cfm?pm=metauebersicht&idmenu=15&metareiseart=36

Kartenmaterial hier: http://www.odenwaldclub.de/wl_karten20.php Nr. 5 und 8!!

Was heißt bei dir anspruchsvoll?? Könnte dir ne ganze Menge an schönen Trails nennen die du aber alleine wahrs. nicht finden wirst.... 

Am besten du schickst mir mal ne PM.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2008)

Hi und Mahlzeit,

na ich muss auch mal sehen, was ich heute anstelle: Joachim: wann bist du in der Rinne? Könnte ja für morgennoch ein wenig trainieren...

Eventuell würd ich auch noch ne Runde drehen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht...

Sonntag sollten wir mal in die Planung nehmen, da können wir in wenig Touren. Eventuell haben wir ja einen Gastfahrer mit am Start...

Na dann haut rein

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juli 2008)

Na dan werd ich gleich mal das HT auspacken und ne Runde Chaussee fahren 

Samtag werd ich mich melden und den Sonntag können wir wohl festhalten ! 

@RockRider66
Mr.Nice ist unser bester Mann mit der besten Strecken-Kenntnis


----------



## yo!achim (4. Juli 2008)

Werde ab 18.00 in der Rinne sein, so bis kurz vor Sonnenuntergang
Sonntag steht-auch mit schwerem Gerät-ihr müßt dann halt ab und zu warten (bergauf meine ich )

Gruss Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

also Samstag ist BW 4x angesagt und Sonntag können wir bei gemächlichen Temperaturen gerne ne Runde fahren. Muss auch unbedingt. War gerade beim Nachbarn en Bierchen und nen Ouzoo trinken...

Na dann schlagt mal was vor...

Gruß und bis Sonntag

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juli 2008)

Ja und ? Keiner nen Vorschlag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (6. Juli 2008)

n'Abend zusammen!
Hab grad mit Kumpel Christoph telefoniert, (der hat mir das Prophet
besorgt, solche Kontakte sind immer gut  )
Werde mich morgen 13.00 mit ihm in Heidelberg treffen und den 
Königstuhl rocken
Hab noch Plätze frei.
Jemand Interesse?
Gruß Joachim


----------



## yo!achim (6. Juli 2008)

Na gut, ich mach dann mal nach HD.

@LarsLipp
War BW erfolgreich? Muß ja schön leer gewesen sein wie ich gehört
habe  Der DH ist halt einfach zu heftig,das tut Mensch und 
Material nicht gut.

Schönen Sonntag noch @ all....

Gruss Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na war dann nix bei mir heute mit radeln. Hausarbeiten haben gerufen: ist schlimmer als Radeln, mir tut das Kreuz weh..

BW war Gestern wieder schön. Ich hab ein paar Bilder vom letzten Wochenende in mein Fotoalbum. Schaut mal vorbei!!!

Gestern hatte ich mal keinen Platten oder sonstwas: Ulf hatte nen Kettenris und beim DH ne ordentliche Delle in der Felge und nen platten: man hat der geschimpft.

Der 4x macht immer noch Spass! Aber ein wenig mehr federweg bzw Endprogression wäre Toll... Ab und zu sind die Landungen recht grob

Na mal sehen, ob morgen was geht. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (6. Juli 2008)

n'Abend!
Hat sich ja nicht so viel geregt hier
Mein Tag war's auch nicht, nur hinterher gehetzt-vor allem runter

Demnächst komm ich mit nach BW, da krieg ich Bock wenn ich die Bilder
sehe
Morgen geht's erstmal ins Allgäu: Hindelang,Oberammergau und -
wenns pißt Plan B:unter die Autobahnbrücke nach Wangen zu
Guido Tschugg's Dirts.
Bin Fr wieder im Lande
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (6. Juli 2008)

Wen Ihr alle so tolle Sachen macht, schrubb ich halt km auf HT


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na Micro: ich glaub du springst die auch fast alle...

Aber heute können wir auch mal wieder ne Runde fahren.

Was ist mit Mr Nice???

Was ist mit Marting? 

Und wo ist der Wawa?

Vorschlag 17:30 Fehle / 18:00 Uhr Bensheim.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Juli 2008)

Gude, 

hatte am We. leider kein I- Net gehabt. War desh. am Samstag mit Tina ne kleine Runde Ohly Turm (da ist ja genauso wie am Toten Mann einiges kaputt gemacht worden) fahren und im Anschluss schön bei meinen Eltern grillen 

Sonnrtag morgen hat mir dann Tina`s Dad noch ein paar neue Wege auf der Neukirchner Höhe (Bismarck Turm, Burgruine Rodenstein) gezeigt. Leider waren es doch meistens breite Schotterpisten....

@Rocky Rider66
Und alles gefunden?? 

@Mr. Chaussee
Na, da hast du am We. wahrs. wieder deinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht Wie schaut`s nächstes Jahr mit der TdF aus

@LarsLIpp
Ja, das auf den Bilder sieht nach mächtig Spass aus.... werde mich bei Gelegenheit auch mal anschliessen.

Heute 17.30/18.00 Uhr werde ich mal wieder nicht schaffen. Muss bis mindest. 18.00 Uhr arbeiten. Wie schaut`s die weiteren Tage bei euch aus??

@Yo!achim
Was ging am Königsstuhl?? Selbe Strecke wie das letzte mal??

Na, dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spass im Allgäu. Lass es ordentl. krachen 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2008)

Hi Mr Nice,

sollen wir ein wenig später starten? Wäre für mich kein Problem!

Oder bist du dann kaputt-geschafft???

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juli 2008)

Oha ! Hi Yo!achim ! 

Schöne Woche, viel Spaß, tolles Wetter und komme gesund zurück ! 

@Mr.Nice
ich will doch aber kein RR fahren  
Ne, Freitag war´s nur ne kleine Runde mit 30km und gestern bin ich nur 70km lang vor dem Regen weggefahren 

Ob ich heute Abend kann ? Glaube nicht ! Freundin hat morgen Geburtstag und heute schon Urlaub


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp

Kaputt geschafft und öffentl. Dienst  Der war nicht schlecht...

Nee, müsst nicht auf mich warten, da Tina auch mitfahren wollte und es dann bergauf und bergab doch eher seeeeehr gemütlich wird 

Wie schaut`s ansonsten die Tage bei euch aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (7. Juli 2008)

HI;

GEMÜTLICHE Runde klingt ja nicht schlecht... Na egal, zur Not meldest du dich halt einfach noch. Wir können uns ja auch irgendwo treffen...

Wie schauts denn beim Meister der Strasse aus???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (7. Juli 2008)

Wen meinst Du ? 

Ich hab kein Plan ! Gerade fängt es an stark zu regnen ! Freundin hat heute leider doch keine Zeit für mich  

Schauen wir mal was das Wetter heute noch so macht !


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Juli 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal was das Wetter heute noch so macht !



Das sehe ich ganz genauso!!

@LarsLipp

Sollten wir fahren gehen melde ich mich nochmal bei dir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (8. Juli 2008)

Servus.
Bin jetzt auch wieder da, ach war es schön im sonnigen Spanien!

Weis jemand wo man Gabeln und Dämpfer Warten lassen kann?

Gruß martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Juli 2008)

@Martin187

Wie Gabel und Dämpfer warten?? Das Radel ist doch noch gar nicht so lange in Gebrauch.... 

Guckst du: 
http://www.toxoholics.de/services.html oder http://www.shock-therapy.de/service.php

Hab das aber in den ganzen Jahren noch niiiiiiiie machen lassen!! Warum?? In meinen Augen vieeeeel zu teuer!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (8. Juli 2008)

@Mr.Nice

Es geht darum das ein Kumpel sich mit meinem Bike gelegt hat und jetzt ein Macken im linken Tauchrohr ist!
Will mal anfragen was die Rep. kostet und ob es überhaupt geht.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na Martin, dann leigt das ja nicht an die sondern an deinem Rad...

Spass beiseite: Frag doch den Jo wenn er wieder zurück ist. Wie groß ist denn die Macke? 

Wie schaut es denn heute mit radeln aus? Bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher, ob ich Zeit habe, da unsere Katze wohl zum Onkel Doktor muss...

Müsste auch beim Segmüller noch ein Teil vom Bürostuhl tauschen...

Morgen bekommen wir eventuell Besuch, soll ja aber wieder einen Tick wärmer werden.. Wo bleibt denn der Sommer???

Wir sollten wirklich mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen!

Servus

LarsLipp

PS: wenn das Wetter in der Schweiz nicht so toll ist, ist eventuell nochmals BW angesagt!!! (Samstag)


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Juli 2008)

@Martin187
Ja, is schon klar

Hab auch ne größere Macke im Standrohr (bei der Vanilla am Raid). Ist leider irreparabel aber macht sich bei der Funktion nicht bemerkbar. Das einzige was früher verschleißen wird sind dann die Dichtungsringe.... 

Lass yo!achim nach seinem Urlaub mal einen Blick drauf werfen oder bringe es bei unseren Freunden vom Bikerstreff vorbei

@LarsLipp
Ja, das Wetter ist einf. nur zum !! Werde von daher auch heute nicht radeln gehen. Eventl. morgen ne Runde mit Tina.

Wenn du am Samstag noch ein Plätzchen im Auto frei hättest wäre ich in BW mal mit am Start. Hoffe aber dass wir vorher nochmal ne Runde fahren gehen... das Wetter soll ja ab Do. auch wieder besser werden.

Gruss
chris


----------



## one track mind (8. Juli 2008)

Martin187 schrieb:


> @Mr.Nice
> 
> Es geht darum das ein Kumpel sich mit meinem Bike gelegt hat und jetzt ein Macken im linken Tauchrohr ist!
> Will mal anfragen was die Rep. kostet und ob es überhaupt geht.
> ...



ich nehm mal an du meinst das standrohr. also, eines der rohre, die in die tauchrohre eintauchen. wenn die gabel kein öl verliert, dann ist das nicht schlimm. sollte sie aber schon oder in naher zukunft öl verlieren, dann muss das komplette obere casting ausgewechselt werden, d.h. standrohre, krone und gabelschaft, weil die teile ja verpresst sind und sehr schwierig zu demontieren sind. ist das der fall, würde ich deinen kumpel mal fragen, ob er ne gute haftpflicht hat, denn das wird dann nicht ganz billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2008)

Hatte meine alte Talas letztes Jahr bei Toxoholix, weil sie oben am Schaft etwas gesift hatte. Lass mal Ã¼berlegen ............. mÃ¼ssten so um die 160â¬ gewesen sein, hatte den DÃ¤mpfer gleich mal mit eingeschickt fÃ¼r nen Service. 

Aber noch mal mach ich das auch nur wenn wirklich was dran ist ohne Grund hab ich kein Geld mehr zu verschenken !


----------



## one track mind (8. Juli 2008)

ach ja: werrde morgen am frühen nachmittag ne runde drehen gehen. hat jemand bock?


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Juli 2008)

@otm
Lust schon aber früher Nachmittag ist selbst im öffentl. Dienst nicht drin

Gruss und viel Spass
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Martin: wie tief ist denn die Schramme? Beim Kranköhler wurden auch Kolbenstangen repariert, ok die Kosten auch ne Ecke mehr. Auf jedenn Fall sollten keine scharfen Grate stehen. Vieleicht kann man das ja auch irgendwei ausspachteln. Aber das mit der Haftpflicht ist ne gute Idee
Dann aber gleich das ganze Rad

Na dann bis die Tage

LarsLipp

PS: wenn wir keinen Besuch bekommen, dann fahr ich morgen auch mal ne Runde...


----------



## Martin187 (9. Juli 2008)

@OTM&LarsLipp

Wann würdet ihr den fahren?

@LarsLipp 
Wenn das Wetter morgen net so toll ist, würde ich evtl. Street fahren gehen.
Hättest du Lust mit zu kommen?

Gute Nacht


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na wir können so gegen 17:30 in Fehlheim und 18:00 Uhr Bensheim ausmachen. Jemand mit am Start?

Der Wald vermisst uns ja schon. Und ich will mir keinen Frontspoiler anfuttern, also mss ich mich bewegen.

Auf Jungs: schwingt die Hufe!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (9. Juli 2008)

Schau mer mal !


----------



## Martin187 (9. Juli 2008)

Ich geh jetzt ne Runde fahren. Ob ich heute Abend mit dabei bin weis ich noch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juli 2008)

17:30 Fehlheim ! Geht klar !

Oder früher ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Juli 2008)

Sorry, aber mich törnt das Wetter total ab...

Gruss und viel Spass
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juli 2008)

Hä ? 

Hier im Flachland ist es gerade voll o.k. !


----------



## Martin187 (9. Juli 2008)

Servus. Ich bin jetzt vom Radeln zurück! Puh im Wald ist echt schwül!

Ihr könnt mich ja mal an Yo!achims Hünerleiter besuchen kommen!!!
Ich bin heute dort ein paar sachen bauen!

Hab die perfekte Stelle für einen ÜbungsDrop gefunden.
Da dort ein paar Bäume umgefallen sind werde ich ein paar Hünerleitern und Kicker bauen.

Wenn ihr vorbei kommt könnt ihr die Sachen mal ausprobieren da ich mit einem Kumpel mit dem Car hochfahre.

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Micro767 (9. Juli 2008)

Läst sich sicher einrichten  das hin kommen, nicht das ausprobieren


----------



## jatschek (9. Juli 2008)

Wo ist diese Hühnerleiter? Werd auch gleich auf ne Feierabendrunde zur Melibokus/Rinne starten. Ist es da irgendwo in der Nähe?


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na wie schauts denn heute aus? Muss mal wieder ein wenig fitter werden, so kanns nicht weitergehen.

Martin: seid Ihr fertig geworden???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp
Bin heute auf jeden Fall dabei. Wie schaut`s mit 18.30 Uhr am Rathaus aus??

@Jatschek
Deine Frage wurde dir doch schon mit # 950 beantwortet!!




Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @jatschek
> 
> ... bei Interesse wird er dir gerne gezeigt!!Nur die genaue Lage sollte/wird hier nicht gepostet, da in diesem Forum auch die Förster zum Teil mitlesen.
> 
> Nix für Ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (10. Juli 2008)

Servus.

Das Bauwerk ist fast fertig geworden. muss aber noch was ändern! Ich glaube die leiter zum hochfahren ist nicht so stabiel. 
Ich konnte es ja gestern leider nicht testen.

Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit zum biken, aber morgen werde ich wieder fahren gehen.

Werde versuchen morgen auch den kleinen Drop zu bauen.

Greez


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na klar: 18:30 geht in Ordnung. Micro: da kannst gerne schon vorher bei mir Auftauchen. 

Wir könnten auch hinterher mal den Grill anwerfen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Juli 2008)

@Martin187

  Werden`s heute mal antesten. Yo!achim und ich hatten uns auch schon in der Ecke ne Stelle für einen Übungsdrop ausgeschaut... viel. ist es ja zufällig dieselbe Stelle.

Morgen wäre ich auch dabei. Muss auch nur bis 14.00 Uhr arbeiten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juli 2008)

Jo ! Ich bin dabei ! 

Spätestens 18 Uhr Fehlheim ! 

Grillen ? Klar doch ! Heute schon ? Ne oder !


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Juli 2008)

@Micro

Schick mir doch mal bitte das Höhendiagramm von der Hemsberg- Krehberg- Blaues Türmchen Runde.

Waren doch so ca. 25 km und 800 hm. oder??

@LarsLipp

Willst du heute schon grillen oder gemütl. am Wochenende??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (10. Juli 2008)

@All wenn jemand vorhat über mein Bauwerk zu fahren, bitte vorsicht!!! Das Ding ist noch etwas wackelig!

@Mr.Nice also ich muss morgen leider bis 17Uhr arbeiten aber dann direkt hochfahren und weiter bauen!

Die Stelle für den Drop ist ganz am Ende, kurz bevor man auch die Straße kommt.
Wenn ich etwas mit Holz hinstelle, dürfte es so 50cm Airtime geben.


Gruß Maddin


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na klar will ich heute grillen!!! Ich will fast immer grillen.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir am Wochenende nicht auch noch grillen können!

Ein wenig Stoff hab ich bestimmt noch auf Lager...

Der Mr Nice kann ja dann auch noch seine Freundin mitbringen.

Wochenende müssen wir nach ausmachen, mal sehen. Wollt eventuell auch mal aufs Bachgassenfest und haben noch eine Einladung bei Bekannten.

Später mehr...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (10. Juli 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @LarsLipp
> Bin heute auf jeden Fall dabei. Wie schaut`s mit 18.30 Uhr am Rathaus aus??
> 
> @Jatschek
> Deine Frage wurde dir doch schon mit # 950 beantwortet!!





Oh stimmt, habe deinen Post von damals garnicht gelesen. Leider schau ich nicht so regelmäßig hier rein. Wo fahrt ihr denn heute entlang? Momentan fühl ich mich nicht unbedingt so fit, ne große Runde zu fahren. Aber evtl. ändert sich das noch.

Wo ist denn das Rathaus?


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,

das Rathaus ist in Bensheim. Das sollte man aber kennen. Alternativ ist der Treffpunkt bei mir zu Hause in Fehlheim ca. 30 Minuten früher.

Wie schauts aus??? Melde dich sofort, dann sende ich dir die Adresse per PN.

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (10. Juli 2008)

Boah sorry aber ich bin dann doch auf der Couch eingeratzt. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab kein Plan wo in Bensheim das Rathaus ist. Bin bestimmt schon zichmal vorbei gefahren. Aber bewusst darauf geachtet, hab ich bisher noch nie. Meist fahr ich auch mit Auto nach Auerbach und starte von da aus mein Tour zu Meli und zum Schloß.

Naja, beim nächsten mal vielleicht. Die "Secret" Spots müssen mir auf jeden Fall mal gezeigt werden. Auf eigene Faust will ich sowas nicht suchen, meist findet man die eh nicht.


----------



## yo!achim (11. Juli 2008)

Bin wieder im Lande!
Hab's auch ordentlich krachen lassen, werde deshalb morgen
erstmal zum Röntgen oder MRT müssen. 
Ist zwar "nur" der linke Fuß da Fullface und Rückenschild sich voll
bewährt hatten, aber der sieht echt nicht gut aus.
Hoffe es ist nix ernstes.....

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (11. Juli 2008)

Also morgen um 17Uhr hab ich Feierabend und fahr dann wieder zur Hünerleiter etwas basteln.
Werde versuchen den Drop zu bauen und mein Konstruckt fahrbar zu machen!

Vielleicht fliegt ja einer von euch verbei!

@Yo!achim. Was haste den geschafft?
PS: Verdammt gute Besserung!!!

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na dann hoffen wir mal das Beste für den Joachim!

Ich bin für heute leider raus. Na wir lesen dann hier wieder.

Eventuell gehts morgen nochmal nach BW, aber noch keine Ahnung. Wenn nicht: dann rolle ich gerne ne Trailrunde im Ourewald...

Servus 
LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Juli 2008)

@Jatschek

Kein Thema. Vielleicht klappt`s ja das nächste mal bei dir. Treffpunkt ist in der Regek das Rathaus in Bensheim (Kirchbergstr. 18 => guckst du http://www.stadtplan.net/index.asp?direct=brd/hessen/bensheim/home.html).

Feierabendrunde heisst meistens Meli/Auerbacher Schloss oder Felsenmeer/Toter Mann oder Krehberg/Blaues Türmchen oder oder.... also meist nicht mehr als 25 km und 600 hm.

@Yo!achim

Nee, nicht oder?? Da lässt man dich einmal alleine weg   Drück die Daumen, dass es sich nur um Überdehnungen/Zerrungen handelt.

@LarsLipp

Falls du morgen BW fährst und noch ein Plätzchen frei hättest kannst du dich bei mir ja noch mal melden.

Ansonsten fahren wir halt ne größere Trailrunde hier.

@Micro767

Lass uns später mal telefonieren. Moment. sieht`s näml. gut nach Regen aus...

Gruss
chris


----------



## one track mind (11. Juli 2008)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Bin wieder im Lande!
> Hab's auch ordentlich krachen lassen, werde deshalb morgen
> erstmal zum Röntgen oder MRT müssen.
> Ist zwar "nur" der linke Fuß da Fullface und Rückenschild sich voll
> ...




oooh mann. dich kann man ja echt nicht alleine lassen.... dann mal gute besserung!!! seh mal zu, dass du in 3 wochen wieder fit bist. dann bin ich wieder im lande und wir lassens wieder krachen. 

ich bin raus bis august. arbeit mit anschliessendem strandurlaub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na dann dem OTM einen schönen Urlaub mit schönem Strand und nicht zu viel Arbeit!!!

Ich schreib dann mal noch / bzw. melde mich wegen morgen...

Mann fällt mri heir die Decke auf den Kopf...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2008)

Gute Besserung Yo!achim ! ! ! 

JaJa man kann Dich wirklich nicht alleine lassen !


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2008)

@ Mr.Nice

jo ! Tel. wir ich bin bereit


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2008)

Info !

Mr.Nice und meinem einer ist es heute zu wechselhaft !


----------



## yo!achim (11. Juli 2008)

Hab noch mal Glück gehabt, nix gebrochen oder gerissen,
nur das Sprunggelenk ist verstaucht. 
Der Doc hat mir ne AIRCAST -Stützschiene verschrieben,die ist so
gut, daß ich mir vorstellen kann , in ner knappen Woche wieder aufm
Rad zu sitzen
War auch kein Vergnügen,meinem Chef zu erklären,daß er noch ne 
Woche ohne mich auskommen muß
Geht jemand auf's Bachgassenfest?
Ist ja weniger gemütlich heute......!

Gruß Joachim


----------



## jatschek (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich das höre, "nur verstaucht". Ich hab mir auch "nur" 3 Mittelfußknochen verstaucht. Das war vor knapp 4 Wochen und ich hab immer noch leichte Schmerzen. Biken & Laufen geht natürlich wieder. Aber wehe ich muss mich Kraft auf den Fuß abstützen. Dann machts wieder AUA.


----------



## Martin187 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi 

Also Hünerleiter2 wurde heute fertiggestellt! Einen kleinen Kicker hab ich auch noch hingesetzt, der muss aber auch noch mal überarbeitet werden!

Das nächste Projekt wird dann der Drop!

Vielleicht kann mir ja Yo!achim ein paar Konstruktionstipps geben. 

Mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen aussieht! #
Wann würde es den morgen losgehen???

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2008)

k.A. 

bisher hab ich den ganzen Tag Zeit !


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juli 2008)

Und wer ist da ? Wer plant zu fahren heute ?


----------



## Martin187 (13. Juli 2008)

Da hat sich wohl keine Tour ergeben.

Also an der Hünerleiter ist jetzt alles fahrbar. Habe heute den Test gemacht.

Gute Nacht. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Heute wird's wohl nix mit ner Tour. Bin noch auf der Terrasse beschäftigt, aber morgen sollten wir doch mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Bin mal auf die Strecke gespannt.

BW war Gestern wieder nett: OK der Kollege hatte 2 Platten, davon kostet einer eine neue Felge... DT e540 ist wohl nix für Ihn...

Habe auch noch ein paar Bilder von der letzten Woche online gestellt...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs !

Jo heute wird das nix mehr !

Morgen, Montag bei mir auch nicht ! Hab kein Plan wie mein erster Arbeitstag in der neuen Firma auschaut und danach, zum MediaMarkt ne defekte DVD Umtauschen, vielleicht zum Stadler und meine Eltern wollen gleich nen ausführlichen Bericht wie es auf der Arbeit war 

Dienstag !?
Mittwoch kann ich nicht !


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,

nicht bewegen ist nix. Mir geht es gar nicht gut...
Na lasst uns trozdem wegen morgen schauen

Aber erstmal dem Mr Chausee alles GUTE beim neuen Job und nach der Probezeit kannst du ja deine Bremsen abschrauben...

Servus

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Ich geh morgen früh ne Runde fahren und dann wieder bauen. Ich wäre bei einer Runde am Abend auch dabei wenn ich bis dahin wieder in Bensheim bin.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2008)

Hi,

und wie schauts denn aus? heute ist wohl TOP Wetter zum biken. Morgen wird es schon wieder wärmer und ich will auch mal wieder an den See:

Wir könnten heute mal ne Tour machen und alle neuen Spielsachen begutauchten. OK, gerne auch noch zum Ende ein paar alte mitnehmen...

Nach Fehle kommt ja keiner also Treffpunkt Bensheim. Allo Hop, los gehts...

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juli 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK der Kollege hatte 2 Platten, davon kostet einer eine neue Felge... DT e540 ist wohl nix für Ihn...



Das hab ich ihm gleich gesagt 

War gestern mal am neuen Konstrukt von Martin gewesen. Allerdings war bzw. ist es für mich nicht fahrbar... da heisst es wohl noch ein bißchen üben!!

Heute Abend würde ich ne Runde fahren gehen. Wahrs. ist aber noch Tina und ein weiterer Kollege dabei, die vom fahrt. nicht ganz so fit sind.... weiß also nicht, ob du Spass daran hast.

@Martin
Da hast du aber eine schöne Bastelstunde abgehalten  Mal schauen wie der Übungsdrop wird.

@Micro
Na dann auch mal alles Gute von mir bei deinem neuen Arbeitgeber

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2008)

Hi Mr Nice,

na dann meld dich halt nochmal: Tina ist doch ganz fitt. Die könnte ja dann an den Obstacles die Kamera halten. Und fahren kannst du alles, nur beim landen gibt es ab und zu Probleme.

Na dann muss ich auf jedenn Fall mal heute schauen gehen und abschätzen ob ichs fahr oder nicht... Da lass ich halt mal die Luft im hinteren Dämpfer, dann passt es vieleicht...

Bin immer noch FAHRWILLIG...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp
Wie schaut`s mit 18.30 Uhr bei mir aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (14. Juli 2008)

So jetzt gibt es ein paar News:

1. Der Drop ist fertig und uns echt gut gelungen!

2. Der Shore wurde versetzt und ist etwas in der Länge gewachsen, er hat jetzt ca. 6m Länge und ist super zu fahren!

3. Wir hatten Besuch vom Förster, der natürlich gesagt hat wir sollen alles abreisen!
Dank meiner Redekunst darf jetzt aber alles stehen bleiben aber nichts weitere dazukommen! 

Und ich musste ihm meine Tel. Nummer geben das er sich bei Problemen bei mir melden kann.
Aber mit dem Deal kann ich gut leben.

Viel Spaß bei fahren uns ausprobieren.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (14. Juli 2008)

Boah kannst du bitte mal nen paar Bilder davon reinsetzen oder irgendwo hochladen und mir nen Link schicken? Ich bin die letzte Woche zich mal auf der Meli gewesen. Aber nie treff ich mal jemanden an. Auch in der Rinne war ich nich gerade kurz. 

Das klingt echt interessant. Die Sachen muss ich unbedingt mal sehen/fahren.


----------



## Martin187 (14. Juli 2008)

@jatschek Naja wenn du viel in der Rinne fährst werden dich die Sachen eher langweilen.

Es soll mehr ein Übungskurs sein als ein Bikespot.
Bilder kommen noch!

Und den Spot wirst du auf den Meli nicht finden weil er dort nicht ist.


----------



## jatschek (14. Juli 2008)

Hehe, na da kann ich ja lange suchen! 

Nur weil ich in der Rinne fahre, heißt das nicht das ich so verrückt bin und dort alles fahre bzw. mitnehm. Die beiden Transfers z.B. lass ich komplett weg. Da hab ich mich bisher nicht rangetraut. Da fehlt mir das Gefühl zum passenden Speed. Wär mal ganz cool, jemanden zu treffen der mich da "rüber zieht".

Aja ich glaub dann muss ich mich eben mal Gedulden bis ich mal zum gleichen Zeitpunkt Zeit habe, wenn ihr euch zu ner Tour trefft. Will trotzdem mal den "Übungsspot" kennenlernen.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2008)

Hi,

erstmal  COOL  Martin. Vielen Dank. OK, den Drop hab ich mich irgendwie noch nicht getraut, aber da ziehst du uns schon rüber...

Die Abfahrt vom NS ist zwar am Ende Steil aber doch OK. Der  Kicker ist super.

Den Jungs haben sie in der Hochstädter Rinne schon was kaputt gemacht. Aber die Anfahrt  nach der Kurve ist nicht ohne...

Dann mal noch viele Grüße an den Alex. Ich glaube wir können auch mal nach Hemsbach / Weinheim...

Na dann ne gute Nacht..

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (14. Juli 2008)

So Bilder sind gemacht. Hab mich mal neben dran gestellt, das man die höhe anschätzen kann.

Leider bin ich zu dumm die Bilder hier rein zu posten. Mit URL einfügen klappt das irgenwie nicht.

Hier der Link zu den Bildern

http://www.z1000-forum.de/gallery2/v/Martin187/Spot/


----------



## big toe (14. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mal ein Paar Bilder, die nicht bei Nacht und Nebel geschossen wurden. Sorry Maddin!!!

Noch mehr Bilder in meinem Album.

@ Martin 
Wollte Dir noch sagen, dass ich morgen nicht mitgehe. Sag  aber dem anderen Martin nen schönen Gruß von mir.

Na dann bis dann 

Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Mr Nice: habe deine Nachricht leider überlesen.  Warst du gestern unterwegs? Den Jungs in Hightown haben sie schon ein wenig die Strecke demoliert. 

Eventuell sollten wir noch nicht mal Bilder hier reinstellen, lieber nicht zu viel werbung machen... OK, ohne Anfahrtbeschreibung findet es wahrscheinlich keiner. . Ich war Gestern mit nem Alex aus LA fahren und der hat mir von Hemsbach / Weinheim erzählt. Muss ganz nett sein.

Na ich bin noch auf der Suche nach nem Radl und kann mich nicht entscheiden, aber auf den Hometrails ist mein Rald ja net sooo schlecht. Es eilt ja nicht unbedingt...

Heute und morgen wird wohl eher nix.

Na dann haut rein

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp
Ja, hab auch auf dich gewartet.... bin dann so gegen acht noch ein bißchen an der Taunusanlage üben gewesen.

Sieht schon gut aus was die Jungs so gebaut haben. Hoffen wir mal, dass es länger hält als sonst... 

Wo sollen die Trails in Hemsbach/Weinheim sein?? Am besten wir laden uns mal zu ner gepflegten Trailrunde bei ihm ein...

Was für Räder stehen denn zur Entscheidung bei dir an??

@Martin187
Was hat der Förster konkret gesprochen??

@Jatschek
Wann warst du letzte Woche oben auf dem Meli?? 

@Mirco767
Was macht der neue Job?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich glaub das ist der Hirschkopf Trail. Der Micro hat ja schon was erzählt. Da gibt es wohl auch NS und doubles und so nen Kram.

Mist und ich wollte dich Gestern noch fast anrufen, ob du mit der Martina unterwegs bist.

Wegen nem Bike: bin am überlegen auf ein Coiler umzusteigen. Wird halt noch ein wenig schwerer Bergauf OK dafür bergab ein wenig schneller.

Ist halt die Frage: ein oder zwei Räder, mit dem Coiler müsst ich ja noch unsere Touren schaffen???... Es eilt ja aber nicht so....

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp

Hirschkopftrail?? Hmh, stimmt da hat Micro schon mal was dazu gesagt.... hab aber auch gerade bei den Bildern von Big Toe gesehen, dass er dort schon unterwegs war bzw. ist.

Viel. können wir uns ja auch bei Ihm mal für ne Runde anmelden.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Ja, da hättest du gestern ruhig bei mir durchklingeln können


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,


ja, keine Ahnung warum ich deine Antwort überlesen hatte. To Coiler or not 2 Coiler. Das ist hier die Frage...

Na erstmal Mahlzeit...

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (15. Juli 2008)

@Mr.Nice der Förster hat erst gesagt alles muss weg. Nadem ich ihm aber ein paar gute Argumente aufgezeigt habe, hat er gesagt er duldet es und hat es halt nie gesehen!
Es darf nur nicht mehr dazu kommen!

Gruß


----------



## jatschek (15. Juli 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Jatschek
> Wann warst du letzte Woche oben auf dem Meli??
> Gruss
> chris



Mh die genauen Tage kann ich nicht sagen. Aber unter der Woche 2-3mal aber immer erst gegen abend so ca. 18:30Uhr-19Uhr. Am Sonntag auch nochmal. Aber wie gesagt, ich treff da nie jemanden an. Immer nur CC Fahrer, die ihr Bike selbst die 3 Stufen von der Meliplattform runtertragen. 

@Martin187: Die bauten schauen doch gut aus. Wie gesagt, da müsste man sich mal zu ner gemeinsamen Tour verabreden. Kann man den "Secretspot" mit ner Meliabfahrt verbinden oder ist das zu weit weg?


----------



## Martin187 (15. Juli 2008)

@Jatschek
Wenn wir fahren dann erst zum Secretspot und dann auf den Meli. Das ist ne schöne Feierabendrunde.


Leider kann ich momentan nix größes fahren da meine Laufräder mal zentriert werden müssen und ich erst am Montag einen Termin bekommen habe.
Wolle eigentlich Freitag nach Beerfelden, da wird jetzt wohl nix draus. HEUL!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs !

Job fing bisher ganz gut an ! Näheres auf der nächsten Tour !

Nächste Tour ! Donnerstag bis Sonntag muss ich eigentlich jeden Tag fahren, denn Montag geht es ne ganze Woche nach Hamburg und die Woche drauf ne ganze Woche nach Dortmund und ausgerechnet München scheint nur 2 Tage zu werden 

Ich werde Donnerstag mein Rad schon mal mit auf die Arbeit nehmen


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Juli 2008)

@Micro767

Leider sind die Wettervorhersagen für morgen nicht wirkl. gut.... wobei schlechtes Wetter gibt`s ja eigentl. nicht sondern nur schlechte Kleidung 

Am besten wir schauen morgen mittag einf. mal wie`s schaut.

@jatschek

Hmh, Sonntag war ich auch auf`m Meli allerd. auch nur kurz. Wie schaut`s den bei dir grundsätzl. unter der Woche aus??

@Yo!achim
Lebst du noch?? Was macht der Knöchel?? Die 10 Tage sind jetzt doch rum...

Der Highroller vorne kann schon einiges!! Bin jetzt am überlegen was für einen Reifen ich mit für vorne hole... moment. schwanke ich noch zwischen Rubber Queen, Muddy Mary in 2,35 oder Maxxis (der neue Advantage in 2,4 oder der Ardent in 2,4)... hmh??

Der Reifen sollte halt nicht mehr als 900 g haben und ordentl. Grip liefern!!

Was meint ihr??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (16. Juli 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @LarsLipp
> 
> Hirschkopftrail?? Hmh, stimmt da hat Micro schon mal was dazu gesagt.... hab aber auch gerade bei den Bildern von Big Toe gesehen, dass er dort schon unterwegs war bzw. ist.
> 
> ...




Ja das können wir gerne machen! Der Weg zum Hirschkopf lässt sich auch schon fahren, jedoch ist der Rückweg nicht der Burner, da man direkt in Weinheim City rauskommt und erst wieder den Hirschkopf hoch muss, oder die Straße heimradelt. Ich bin dann meisten mim Zug  nach Hause gefahren.

Das gebaute am Hirschkopf ist zum Teil ganzschön heftig, macht aber trotzdem spaß!

Ciao Christof


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Juli 2008)

@bigtoe

Das können wir gerne mal in Angriff nehmen. Kommt man über die Tromm auch an diesen Trail?? Dann könnten wir uns näml. auf dem Krehberg treffen und gemeinsam über Fürth und die Tromm hinrollen.

Na, dann schauen wir mal wann`s sich zeitl. einrichten lässt...

@Martin187
Hast du noch meine Bandage?? Falls ja, schmeiß sie die Tage doch mal bei Yo!achim ein damit wir wieder mit ihm ne Runde fahren können.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wo ist eigentl. der Sommer abgeblieben???


----------



## big toe (16. Juli 2008)

Es wäre machbar, man muss dann halt den Krehberg runter, durchs Tal (Fürth), die Tromm hoch, die Tromm wieder runter, und auf dann auf den Hirschberg wieder rauf. Ist halt ne Tour von ca. 60km. Können aber auch  die Tromm nach dem Hirschberg mitnehmen, Tourende wäre dann Fürth. Ist glaube ich die bessere Reihenfolge, den Weg von Weinheim auf die Tromm kenne ich nicht genau, findet sich aber bestimmt leicht. 

Wann habt Ihr denn Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juli 2008)

Nabend !

Fahrrad und Co. hab ich im Auto ! 
SMS oder halt ne Email ind Büro !

PS Feierabend ab 16 Uhr sollte kein Thema sein !

Zum Hirschkopftrail konnte man auch über Jägerrast, Juhöhe, Kreuzberg (da gibts nen kleinen Trail) rüber zum Hirschkopf.
Rückweg wieder auf dem gleichen Weg oder unten an der Bergstrasse.


----------



## big toe (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, so fahre ich auch immer. Nur halt über Birkenau, Rimbach, Fürth nach Hause.


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juli 2008)

Wäre ne schöne Tour für´s Wochenende !


----------



## big toe (16. Juli 2008)

Grundsätzlich wäre ich dabei, wollte aber dieses Wochenende mit meiner Freundin nach Beerfelden in den Park. 

Das kann sich aber je nach Gefühlslage meiner Freundin noch schnell ändern.

Kann also erst gegen Freitag bescheid sagen, ob ich dabei wäre.

Ciao 
Christof


----------



## jatschek (16. Juli 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @jatschek
> 
> Hmh, Sonntag war ich auch auf`m Meli allerd. auch nur kurz. Wie schaut`s den bei dir grundsätzl. unter der Woche aus??



Also unter der Woche klappt eigentlich immer. Zumindest kurzfristig für ne feine Feierabendrunde. Könnte aber immer erst frühestens gegen 17:30Uhr in Bensheim sein. Aber wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ist das kein Problem. Ich schau nachm schaffen eh ins Forum und schlürf dabei nen Käffchen.

Reifen mäßig kann ich den Muddy Mary 2,35" Freeride empfehlen. Hatte zuvor Fat Alberts gefahren. Man muss sich erstmal an das neue Gripniveau gewöhnen. Kein Vergleich zum Fat Albert. Den höheren Rollwiderstand kann man locker vernachlässigen. Anfangs war es spürbar. Mittlerweile hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und fahr im selben Tempo bergauf, wie mit den Alberts. Nur bergab schauts da anders aus. 
Gewicht liegt mit 841g genau in deinem Rahmen. Ich fahr den Muddys sogar mit den Leichtbauschläuchen von Schwalbe. Bisher keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## yo!achim (16. Juli 2008)

n'Abend zusammen!

@Mr.Nice
Die Bandage ist jetzt bei mir.
Neun Tage sind's. War trotzdem mal in der Rinne nach dem Rechten
schaun  Nur zum buddeln versteht sich

Anfang des zweiten Teils gibts jetzt nen neuen Drop, von da aus kann man
den jetzigen Corner dann gerade springen.
Der Drop ist easy (1m) und dürfte ab morgen fahrbar sein wenns so weiter regnet. Werde morgen weitermachen,heute wollte der Fuß dann doch nicht
mehr irgendwann.....

@Jatschek
Wo hast Du die Muddys mit 841g her? Hibike hatte nur die 2.5er, und die
haben 1040g als Freeride-Version! Gripmäßig aber Hammer

Was ne Tour angeht informiert mich mal per SMS falls ich unterwegs bin.
Soll ja eh regnen.
Auf die Hirschkopftrails bin ich mal gespannt,hört sich ja gut an!

Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (16. Juli 2008)

Ja auf so ne schöne Wochenend Tour hätte ich auch lust!
Ich könnte evtl. Sonntag frei bekommen und hätte Zeit für eine Tour.

Neue Sachen in der Rinne?? Dann werde ich am Freitag mal mit Big toe ne Rund eMeli düsen.

Gruß Maddin


----------



## jatschek (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meine Muddys von nem Händler in ebay gekauft. 2 Stck. für 60,-eur. Preislich der Hammer. Wollte eigentlich auch erst zu HiBike und mir welche auswiegen. Aber die Knallköppe bekommen es ja nicht gebacken die 2,35er in Faltversion ran zu kriegen. Und auf die 2,5er Marys mit knapp 1 kg/Reifen hat ich dann auch keinen Bock.

Mh Freitag hab ich um 16Uhr Feierabend. Mal schauen wenn das Wetter stimmt nehm ich das Bike direkt mit zur Arbeit und nach Feierabend direkt nach Bensheim. 1m Drop klingt zwar nicht berauschend, aber solang es neu ist muss man es ja mal gefahren sein


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na da scheiden sich die Geiter: für den einen ist es nicht berauschend und ich trau mich noch nicht. Na wenn eine ein wenig motiviert dann vieleicht doch...

Das Wetter sieht ja eher mau aus. Na ich würde heute eventuell schon um 16:30 starten und ne fixe Runde drehen. Will dann wieder gegen 19:00 Uhr zu Hause sein... Mal sehen.


Im Moment ist ja noch recht nass...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (17. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp also ne schnelle Runde um 16.30Uhr würde ich mich anschliesen.
Was willste dann fahren?
Wenn der 1m Drop noch nix für dich ist, versuch doch den neuen den Big toe und Ich gebaut haben. Der dürfte so 70 - 80cm haben.

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp

Ja, das Wetter sieht heute alles andere als Einladend aus... werde von daher so wie`s moment. schaut passen.

Sollte morgen das Wetter ok sein, dann würde ich mich Martin und Big Toe anschließen.

Was macht das Coiler??

@Martin187 und BigToe
Wann wollt ihr morgen starten??

@Jatschek
Wie schaut`s mit morgen aus??

Danke für die Info bzgl. den Marys. Werde mal bei Hibike nachfragen ob Sie zwischen zeitl. welche in 2,35 bekommen haben.

@Yo!achim

Is klar, nur gebuddelt   Das kannst du deinem Arzt erzählen aber nicht mir
Ja, dann bist du am We. ja auch wieder mit von der Partie

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag passt dann könnte man ja diesen Hirschkopftrail mal unter die Stollen nehmen.

Was meinst du`??

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (17. Juli 2008)

Ach Jungs, ob jetzt 80cm oder 100cm ist doch egal. Augen zu und durch.  Kostet Anfangs immer etwas Überwindung und wenn man die Sache mal gesprungen ist, ärgert man sich, das man sowas nicht schon früher gemacht hat. 

@Mr. Nice: Also wenn es morgen einigermaßen trocken bleibt wär ich für ne Feierabendrunde gegen 17Uhr-18Uhr durchaus zu haben. Aber dann nur ne Kleine. Sprich Meli hoch, eine Abfahrt nen bissel in der Rinne fahren und ab heim. Muss abends noch nach Karlsruhe fahren. Aber das sehen wir dann morgen. Kann man ja kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2008)

Hi Maddin,

wo wollen wir uns treffen? Rathaus? Dann über den Toten mann den Meli hoch? Ich glaub, ich pump mal noch ein wenig Luft in den Reifen. 

Mal sehen, ob der Dirk sich noch meldet...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Martin187 (17. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp

Jo Rathaus is gut. Dann bis 16.30Uhr ich schau jetzt erst mal DVD "Seasons" bin mal gespannt wie der is.

@Mr.Nice wir fahren morgen früh um 9Uhr. Ich muss um 14Uhr arbeiten!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2008)

Hi Martin,

der Dirk kommt zu mir und ich ruf dich an, wenn wir losfahren. Na ich bimmel jetzt schonmal bei dir durch...

Kann dann 15 Minuten später werden.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## yo!achim (17. Juli 2008)

n'Abend ,
@Mr.Nice
wie weit soll denn die Tour am WE werden?
Das Prophet ist immer noch nicht fitt
Vielleicht fahr ich mit dem Hardtail mit und komm gar nicht erst
in Versuchung, da Montag erster Arbeitstag

Der Drop ist soweit, voll Butter sag ich nur 
(liegt aber auch an der weichen Landung)

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (17. Juli 2008)

@Yo!achim wo ist der Drop? Wir waren heute in der Rinne und haben nix gesehen.

Gruß Maddin


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich habe heute vieleicht auch noch ein wenig Zeit nach der Arbeit ne Runde zu drehen. Na Gestern hätt ichmir den Zeitstress ja nicht geben müssen: wenn Fruan was "ausmachen..."
Na wir waren noch beim El Courazone und es gab Enchiladas

Ich schlage mal demnächst entweger grillen bei mir vor, oder wir plündern nach dem Radeln mal irgenwo ein Buffet: Im Cantina in Bensheim wäre mal Mittwochs: 
Eat & Meet
Crossover BBQ Buffet für 6,90 Euro

Dan können wir ja mal ne Runde ausklingen lassen und mit ordentlich Hunger hinstürmen...

Wenn es heute Abend nicht regnet dann roll ich gerne mal ne Runde.

(Ich sende dem Micro mal die Info per Mail...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Bin morgen in der Schweiz und Sonntag auch nicht da!!!


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juli 2008)

@Yo!achim
So wie´s moment. scheint wird das mit der Tour am We. nix... machen wir dann halt einf. an einem anderen Wochenende.

Wie fit ist den dein Fuss schon wieder?? Können ggf. die Tage ja ne Runde fahren gehen...  

@LarsLipp
Wenn`s später nicht regnet, dann klingel doch mal bei mir durch, da ich ja ab 14.00 Uhr keinen PC habe.

Gehst du morgen den Coiler holen??

Grillen oder BBQ plündern klingt gut. Sollten wir mal im Auge behalten.

@Martin187
Ja, dann mal viel Spass

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (18. Juli 2008)

Martin187 schrieb:


> @Yo!achim wo ist der Drop? Wir waren heute in der Rinne und haben nix gesehen.
> 
> Gruß Maddin



Ich hab den Drop mit Anti-Förster-Spray behandelt, da ist er nicht
für jedermann zu erkennen
Mal sehen wer ihn als erster entdeckt.......

@Mr.Nice:
Ne Tour ist auf jeden Fall wieder drin. Zur Not gibt's ja Schmerzmittel
Nach den Bauarbeiten (und Testfahrten ) hat's gestern aber ganz schön
gezwickt und ich bin um 21.00 ins Bett gefallen

Werde später noch etwas Streckenpflege betreiben, u.a.
am "unsichtbaren Drop"


Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2008)

Servus,

na das klingt ja gut. Aber der ist schon in der Rinne? 

Ich habe mich noch nicht so recht entschieden, was ich mach! Oder kauf ich gar kein neues Rad? Na aufrüsten bringt es net soo arg, aber ob das Coiler für die Tour nicht zu schwer wird???

Wiir haben es schon manchmal schwer. Mensch, unserer SOrgen möcht ich haben.

Egal: wenns heute einigermasen trocken bleibt, können wir ne Runde drehen... Uhrzeit weis ich noch nicht..

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp

Guckst du Coiler hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=296901&highlight=kona+coiler

Würde mich aber auch mal bei Canyon (Torque Serie) umschauen.... aufrüsten macht in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn.

Wg. heute mittag klingel einfach mal durch.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (18. Juli 2008)

Bitte posten wann und wo ihr euch trefft. Wenn es bis heut nachmittag nicht mehr regnet, werd ich wohl noch ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Werd so gegen 17:30Uhr in Auerbach starten. 

Dann ab zur Rinne und den unsichtbaren Drop suchen.  Vielleicht sieht man sich mal heute.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juli 2008)

@jatschek

Schick dir mal per PM meine Handynr.!! Weiß allerd. jetzt noch nicht ob´s heute passt. Kannst ja aber mal durchklingeln, da ich ab 14.00 Uhr keinen PC mehr habe...

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (18. Juli 2008)

Okay mach ich. Wobei es heut vielleicht auch bei mir nicht klappt. Werd ich aber nachher erst sehen.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Mr Chausee & Ich könen so zwischen 16:30 und 17:00 Uhr in Fehle starten.
17:30 in Bensheim wäre dann OK! Habe dann auch wieder nicht zu viel Zeit aber für den TM und Meli sollte es locker reichen. Zur Not gehts halt wieder über die Strasse zum Meli hoch...

Na ich werde dann mal noch den Mr Nice anbimmeln...

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (18. Juli 2008)

n'Abend auch!
Bis auf ein wenig Feinschliff wäre dann auch der Step-up nach
dem Drop fertig. Den gilt es erstmal zu knacken.....
Mein linker Fuß mag aber keine Notabstiege, wie ich bei den Tests festgestellt habe, deshalb würd ich am WE doch lieber ne Tour vorschlagen.

@Mr.Nice
Hab schonmal das CC-Hardtail aus dem Keller geholt, würde morgen
mal zu den HK-Trails über Forstautobahnen heizen, Micro wär auch
nicht abgeneigt. Wie siehts aus?

@jatschek
war dann wohl nix, schade- na dann zieh Dir das demnächst mal rein,
ein wenig berauschend find ich ihn schon,
man muß das im Gesamten sehn 

@Micro767
Ich würd auch bei Regen nicht gleich das Handtuch werfen,muß
schließlich die Matschreifen testen

bis dann
Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juli 2008)

Hi Joachim,

morgen ca. 13 Uhr ! Ich pack den Tourenrucksack  mit Regenjacke und Hose, hoffen wir das wie nichts davon brauchen ! 

Tour im groben: Bensheim - Jägerrast - Juhöhe - Kreuzberg - 4 Ritterblick - HK Trail 
Rückweg nach Absprache 

Sonst wer Lust und Laune mit zu kommen ? 

Ich schau morgen natürlich hier noch vorbei und wir Tel. noch.


----------



## jatschek (18. Juli 2008)

Ja sorry, das hat dann heute doch nicht geklappt. Musste nach Feierabend noch was am Auto schrauben und wie ich daheim war, bin ich auf der Couch eingesackt. War viel zu müde zum biken.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,

bin weg! Juuuu, mal sehen, ob es abgeht in der SChweiz.

Viel Spass und lasst uns am Montag ne Runde radeln..

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juli 2008)

@Micro & Yo!achim

13 Uhr Startpunkt Rathaus passt!! Und die Runde klingt gut...

Bis gleich...

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2008)

O.K. 13 Uhr Radhaus !


----------



## yo!achim (19. Juli 2008)

Morsche!
13.00 Rathaus-dem Regen zum Trotz
bis gleich....


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2008)

Bei mir hier schaut´s gut aus


----------



## Martin187 (19. Juli 2008)

Wie schauts aus wegen morgen?
Also wenn wir 3 Leute zusammen bekommen können wir morgen auch irgenwo shuttel!
Ich habe morgen wieder den VW Bus.
Oder wollt ihr lieber ne Tour fahren?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich bin natürlich mehr für ne Tour !

Die Heute war schon mal nicht schlecht !  52,4km mit 982hm  und der Besichtigung des HK-Trail


----------



## Martin187 (19. Juli 2008)

Also jetzt wo ich die Bilder von Mirco gesehen habe bin ich auch für ne Tour zur Hirschkopf Trail!
Der Drop juckt mich jetzt schon in den Fingern!

Mirco was sagts du, ist die Tour für mich zu schaffen? Hast ja gesehen wie fit oder unfit ich bin.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (19. Juli 2008)

Also ich wäre bei der Hirschkopftour auch dabei. Meine Freundin würde auch mitfahren, sie hat aber angst die totale Bremse zu sein. Deshalb jetzt die Frage: Fahren noch weitere Mädels oder konditionsmäßig etwas schwächere mit?

Würde dann an dem Parkplatz oberhalb von Kirchhausen zusteigen, so spar ich mir den Weg von Lindenfels nach Bensheim!

Was ist ungefähr für eine Uhrzeit geplant?

Na dann bis dann 

Christof


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich würde als Zeit mal 11Uhr Bensheim Rathaus angeben. Ich habe aber keinen Schimmer wo man da langfahren muss, also sollte doch jemand den Führer machen un am besten auch ne Zeit bestimmen.

Ich schau morgen früh wieder hier rein.

@Big toe Also konditionsmäßig bin ich der schwächste in der Runde. Wenn sie net so schnell is machen wir beide halt langsamer und die anderen fahren vor, aber meistens wird man ja in der Gruppe eh so gepusht das man doch mitkommt.

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (20. Juli 2008)

Morsche zusammen!

Na endlich mal wieder ne anständige Tour-wobei das Bergtrikot
eindeutig an Dirk ging (die A-  und B-  Probe wird nachgeholt!)
Für die HK-Trails hab ich ja wohl eindeutig das falsche Material
am Start gehabt-nächstes mal aber........!

Mal was ganz anderes: Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere etwas
Schmutz auf dem Bildschirm oder auf der Brille

Dirk ist kein Jugoslawe oder so und heißt nicht MIRCO,
sondern sein username ist M. i. c. r. o. !  

Wer's nicht glaubt frage ihn mal selbst!

@Micro767
Oder hast DU Dich etwa verschrieben, Mirco?
Danke für die Pics!

Ich bin heute nicht dabei, werde mal regenerieren

@Mr.Nice
Hab die Bilder und Filme vom Comer See gebrannt

Bis die Tage 

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen Leute.
Wie schauts jetzt aus wegen heute? Wetter sieht ja gut aus.

Gruß Martin


----------



## big toe (20. Juli 2008)

Moin moin

@ Martin

11 ist mir ein wenig zu früh! Wie wäre es mit 13Uhr?


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2008)

@big toe jo fon mir aus. Wenn du willst oder sich deine Freundin die Tour nicht zutraut können wir auch mit dem Bus hinfahren!

momentan scheinen wir ja nur zu 3 zu sein.

@Yo!achim sicher das du heute zu hause bleiben willst? der HK.Trail macht doch mit dem RMX richtig Spaß.
Ich könnte das RMX im Bus mitnehmen, wenn du interesse hast.

Gruß Martin


----------



## big toe (20. Juli 2008)

Die Tour schafft sie schon, nur halt nicht so schnell und mit mehren kleinen Päuschen!

Mir ist egal wie wir es machen. Der Weg zum Hirschkopf lässt sich aber auch sehr schön fahren!

christof


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2008)

gut dann lass uns dort hin fahren, is ja auch ein gutes Training.
hätten auch due Frankenstein shutteln können aber ich glaube da is deine Freundin nicht so für.
Dann lass ich mich mit dem Bus zu dir hochfahren und wir starten von dort aus, wenn sich keiner mehr anschließt.

Dann merke ich mir mal 13Uhr vor.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin Jungs !

Also 11 pack ich sowie so nicht mehr, sitze gerade beim Frühstück 

Die Tourdaten von gestern hatte ich ja mit 53km und 982hm angegeben.

Chis und Tina wollten heute vielleicht auch ne Tour fahren.

13 Uhr Rathhaus wäre mir egal für welche Tour mehr als recht 

PS Micro kommt bei meinem Nick von Microphon


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich werde mit dem Bus nach Kirchhausen hochfahren und dann mit big toe und evtl. seiner Freundin die Tour zum HK-Trail fahren!
Wir treffen uns dort oben um 13Uhr, ich kann im Bus noch 2 Leute mitnehmen.
Wer interesse hat einfach schreiben.
Wir werden am Hk-Trail etwas üben und ein paar mal hochschieben.
Da wir in voller Schutzmontur dort hinfahren wird der Speet auf der Tour eher gemütlich sein.




Gruß Maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (20. Juli 2008)

Kirchhausen ? Kenn ich das ? Wo ist das ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juli 2008)

@Yo!achim
Ja, da hat sich der Micro gestern das maillot à pois rouges redlich verdient. Mal schauen wie die A-/B- Probe ausgeht

Das nächste mal shutteln wir aber an den HK Trail!!

@Micro767
Tina mag heute lieber mit Ihrem Hund spazieren gehen  Egal, wäre heute wahrs. nicht mal in der Lage von Kirchhausen bis an den HK Trail zu fahren... 

Nach Kirschhausen kommst du von HP aus bzw. von der Jägerrast aus kommend bis an die Straße fahren und dann rechts ab. Mussten da gestern doch auf dem Hin- Rückweg die Bundesstraße kreuzen...

@Martin187
Am HK- Trail wirst du viiiiel Spass haben  Nehm aber nicht zu viele Bodenproben mit 

Beim nächsten mal bin ich dann best. wieder mit von der Partie.

Ciao und einen schönen Sonntag

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juli 2008)

@Mr.Nice
der Parkplatz bei der Oma ?

@Martin187
13 Uhr oben sollte somit i.O. gehen !


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juli 2008)

@Micro

Richtig!! 

Ciao 
chris


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2008)

Also in Kirchhausen ganz oben auf der Kuppel nach der Tankstelle, wenn man von der Straße aus geht.

Ich hoffe das Wetter hält und wir können ein paar mal am HK-Trail hochschieben.

Ich werde ein paar Bilder&Videos machen. 

Gruß martin


----------



## yo!achim (20. Juli 2008)

'tach auch!

@Martin187
Danke für das Angebot, aber leider streikt jetzt auch mein linkes
Handgelenk, hab die Tage zwei Kubikmeter Erde umgeschaufelt.
Außerdem muß ich morgen definitiv auf der Arbeit erscheinen!!
Ein andermal gerne!
Dann mal viel Spaß und hau rein

Schönen Sonntag an alle

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2008)

Sehr sehr geil, mehr kann man zum HK-Trail nicht sagen, die Drops und Anliegen gehen flüssig von der Hand nur die für mich etwas zu weiten doubbles waren nix für mich.

Und ich hatte nur 2 stürze! Is das nicht super ;-). Einen Baumkontakt der mir den Bauch angeritzt hat und ein kleiner Hall down!

Die Strecke is ihre Anfahrt echt wert, und der kleine Singletrail nach Weinheim runter hat auch ein haufen spaß gemacht!

Haut rein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## big toe (20. Juli 2008)

muss mich anschließen, Hirschkopf ist immer wieder ne geile Tour. Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal!

Na dann bis dann Christof


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2008)

HI,

man, hier war ja richtig was los! Und mit dem Hirschkopftrail klingt ja auch recht interressant...

Schweiz war auch recht nett. Konnte erst um 21:30 aus dem Wasser, musste ja noch weiter. Sonst wäre ich da immer noch am Start. Flussurfen ist zwar nicht das slebe wie am Meer, auch nicht annähernd, aber macht schon laune. Nette Leute und gute Stimmung!

Mal sehen was das Wetter so heute mit sich bringt: ich wäre auf jedenn Fall mit am start!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp
Sorry, muss leider die nächsten Tage passen, da ich mich scheinbar am Samstag bei der Tour ein wenig erkältet habe...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na dann mal gute Besserung. Heute habe ich auch keinen Bock mehr. Das Wetter motiviert doch 0.

Morgen würd ich schon ne RUnde drehen. Mittwoch wird ja hoffntlich zu warm und ich geh an den See!!! Aber erstmal abwarten.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (21. Juli 2008)

Nabend Jungs !

Ich bin dann ja mal weg bis Freitagabend (Dortmund) !
Wenn Ihr aber Samstag erst wieder so ab 13 Uhr starten würdet, wäre ich bestimmt mit dabei. Sonntag natürlich dann auch wieder, bevor es Montag früh nach Hamburg geht.

Für das Wochenende drauf gilt das selbe


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Juli 2008)

@Micro
Dann mal viel Spass in http://www.shopcenter-leipzig.de/assets/big/t-shirt-dortmund.gif 

Weisst ja http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/512nvOtSaLL._AA280_.jpg!!

Gruss und viel Spass
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Chris,

na dir gehts ja wieder besser...

Hey, im Moment scheint die Sonne in mein Fenster. Wie schauts denn heute Abend aus? Meine Nase ist zwar auch ein wenig zu, aber der Fahrtwind bläst die schon frei. Wir sollten mal die local Spots abklappern, so lange die noch stehen...

Ich werde wohl heute aleine in F starten. Startzeit Bensheim gerne ab 17:30 oder auch ein paar Minuten späterrrr!

Wie schauts aus?

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (22. Juli 2008)

Hi LarsLipp.

Vielleicht kannst du dich noch an mich erinnern. Wir sind mal letztes oder vorletztes Jahre zusammen am Frankenstein/Felsberg/Melibokus unterwegs gewesen. Bin der Typ mit dem weißen Santa Cruz Hardtail. Ein Kumpel von mir war noch dabei - dem ist aber an der Frankenstein die Sattelklemmung gebrochen. Na, dämmerts? Vielleicht könnte ja man mal wieder eine Runde bei Dir in der Gegend drehen. Ich habe einen neuen Geländehobel für's Grobe und werde wohl am Mittwoch an der Bergstraße sein. Ansonsten würde ich mich auch mal am Wochenende eurer Runde anschließen, wenn gewünscht. 

Also, wäre schön, wenn mal was geht.

Pfadfinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2008)

Hi,

natürlich erinnere ich mich an dich! Was hast du denn für einen gorben Galändehobel? Wir freuen uns hier immer über nette Mitfahrer. Ich will heute mal ne Runde drehen, wenn es morgen sonnig ist, dann geh ich nicht in den Wald, sondern an den See. Aber lese hier einfach mit, wir fahren hier ja recht häufig ne Runde...

Und der Typ mit dem wir oben am Ohly Turm geschwätzt haben, ist auch mit dabei... (Joachim...).

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (22. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann schau ich mal rein. Habe mir ein Nicolai Helius FR zugelegt. Und das will und muss jetzt in den Wald!!!!!! Bis denne


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2008)

wow...

Ohne Worte. Bin auch gerade am schauen, ob es noch was fürs grobere gibt... Bin ja aber leider oder zum Glück nicht nur radler, das schränkt den Geldbeutel doch ein wenig ein...

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp
Na, das schaut heute aber wieder mal wenig einladend aus...

Wenn`s morgen besser ist wäre ich bei ner Runde dabei.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na so langsam kommt doch die Sonne raus! 

Immer noch keine Freiwilligen? Na zwingen kann ich euch wohl auch nicht?

Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (22. Juli 2008)

Das wetter is je wirklich nicht der renner.

hat vielleicht jemand lust auf ne Runde street fahren??? Besonderst Mr.Nice und Larslipp.

Werde heute etwas rumfahren und Bunnyhops, Wheelys und manual üben.

Gruß Maddin


----------



## yo!achim (22. Juli 2008)

'tach auch!
Am Wetter liegts nicht bei mir, eher an den Knochen
Werde aber morgen mal nen Versuch wagen.
Hoffe ich kann pünktlich Feierabend machen, melde mich dann 
per Handy, da ich wohl nicht ins Netz komme.

Schönen Abend noch....

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Juli 2008)

@Martin
Wie, wann und wo willst du fahren gehen??

Hab auch gleich Feierabend??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (22. Juli 2008)

Grüsse aus Dort-Mund !

Jetzt last Euch mal nicht so hängen ! Nur weil ich nicht da bin !


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Micro,

na dann lern mal schön.

Wir haben heute auch gelernt... Der Martin hat uns ein wenig Trainiert...

Hat Spass gemacht... 

Na dann  gute Nacht ihr da drausen.

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja morgen schon zu ner Runde...

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (23. Juli 2008)

Moin, 

ich werde wohl heute ein wenig bei euch in der Gegend fahren. Wollte so um 17.30 Uhr starten. Wo, ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Freue mich über jeden, der mitfährt.

Bin aber nur noch bis 12.30 Uhr online..

Pfadfinder


----------



## Martin187 (23. Juli 2008)

Mosche.

Nach Streetfahren merkt man immer wie schlecht der Oberkörper trainiert ist. 
Scheise tut mir der Rücken weh, Muskelkater ohne ende.

Heute wird es leider nix bei mir mit Biken, habe meinem Hausdrachen versprochen mit ihr shoppen zu gehen. (Und jetzt is so geiles Wetter, Kotz).

Wer hat den morgen lust auf ne Feierabendrunde?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juli 2008)

@Martin187
Mit Muskelkater im Rücken bist du nicht alleine... war aber spassig gestern 
Wg. morgen lass uns hier noch mal kommunizieren.

@LarsLipp
Und heute See oder doch Wald?? Das El Chorazon hat diese Woche im übrigen Betriebsferien....

@Pfadfnder
Weiss noch nicht genau ob`s bei mir heute klappt. Wenn du mir aber deine Handynr. über PM schickst kann ich mich nachher ggf. nochmal bei dir melden.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

alsi ich bin heute auch am Start: 17:30 passt. Wenn Mr Nice nicht mitkommt, dann gerne Start bei mir.

Ansonsten auch gerne um 17:30 am Rathaus in Bensheim.

Wetter ist ja icht SOOO Seeemäßig..

@Pfadfinder: Ansonsten auch gerne Handy Nr. an mich, dann können wir was ausmachen.

Und Mr Nice: lass dich mal nicht hängen: wir radeln heut!!!

Gruß
LarsLipp

PS: Mahlzeit


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich hatte ja das Cantina mit BBQ Buffet Plünderung vorgeschlagen...

Na mal sehen, wer heute am Start ist...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

nun FIX: Startzeit 17:30 in Fehle. Nur so zur Info. Wir sind wohl eh ur zu 2...

Dann wirds wohl leider auch nix mit BBQ Buffetgeplündere....

Bis demnächst 

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (23. Juli 2008)

Servus.

Also ich bin geh morgen um 13Uhr biken. Da müssz ihr wohl alle noch schaffen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Juli 2008)

@Martin
Ja, 13.00 Uhr ist ganz schlecht!! Morgen gegen 14.00 Uhr wäre bei mir aber drin....

@LarsLipp u. Pfadfinder
Das hat gestern mal wieder ordentl. gerockt!! Gerne wieder....

@Yo!achim
Was macht die Hand??

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (24. Juli 2008)

Yes, das war eine fette runde. Überlege gerade, ob ich das nicht am Wochenende wiederhole. Alternativ steht auch Heidelberg zur Diskussion.  Mal schauen. Schreibe was dazu. 

Pfadfinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (24. Juli 2008)

Morsche zusammen!
@Mr.Nice
Mit der Hand stimmt was nicht,definitiv. Auch der beinahe-Abstieg
am Freitag hat meinem Fuß nicht gut getan, ich muß hier auf der Arbeit
ganz schön Gas geben sodaß der Knöchel abends echt dick ist.
Muß da aber durch, in ein paar Tagen wird's hoffe ich besser aussehen.

Wenn ich fahren gehe,dann ne kleine spontane Runde zur Rinne,
(sobald das Prophet fertig ist auch wieder ne Tour)

Muß wieder weiter...
Bis dann
Gruß Joachim


----------



## big toe (24. Juli 2008)

@ Martin

Wäre gerne dabei! 

Mein Bike steht aber beim Händler, bekomm einen komplett neuen Rahmen. 

Ich hoffe dass ich nicht so lange ohne Bike da stehe!

Ciao Christof


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Juli 2008)

@Yo!achim
Dann mal gute Besserung!! Meld dich einf. wenn du in der Rinne unterwegs bist.

@BigToe
Wie es gibt einen neuen Rahmen?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## big toe (24. Juli 2008)

@ Mr. Nice

Jepp, ist schon geil! Hatte einen Haarriss zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr. Was halt nicht so geil ist, dass ich jetzt bikelos bin. 
Mal sehen wie lange es dauert.

Wollt nämlich endlich mal ne Runde mit euch drehen. 

Ciao Christof


----------



## Micro767 (24. Juli 2008)

Gute Besserung Joachim !

Denkt dran das ich Samstag mit will !


----------



## Martin187 (24. Juli 2008)

@Yo!achim RESPEKT! Der Drop ist sehr nice geworden und ist echt super das man jetzt den Cournerjump grade springen kann!

Leider bin ich mal wieder den Drop ganz am Ende gesprungen und mit dem Fuß an einem Baumstumpf hängen geblieben!
Jetzt is mein großer Zeh dick und bl und tut scheise weh!

Naja die Rinne ista uf jeden fall sehr geil geworden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (24. Juli 2008)

n'Abend !
Schön dass meine Wühlerei auch anderen Freude bereitet, Martin
Bin leider echt angeschlagen und muß mal den Ball flach halten.
Danke auch für die Genesungswünsche

@big toe
Viel Glück mit der Garantiesache! Vielleicht brauchst Du was stabileres

Dann bis bald hoffe ich...

Gruß Joachim


----------



## big toe (25. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank, hoffe ich auch! 

Etwas noch stabileres halten glaube ich meine Beinmuskeln nicht aus, ein Demo oder RMX den Berg hoch kloppen, da fehlt mir echt die Power. Ganz zu schweigen von der Kapazität meines Geldbeutels, die fehlt mir bei einem solchen Bike auch!!!

Ciao Christof


----------



## Martin187 (25. Juli 2008)

Servus.
Ich muss leider wieder eine Bikepause einlegen! War heute morgen beim Arzt. Diagnose: mein großer Zeh ist bebrochen!
So eine kacke! Ich werde nie wieder den letzten Drop in der Rinne fahren!
Die Landung hat super geklappt nur dann bin ich mit meinem Fuß mit einem Baustumpf zusammengestoßen.

Naja mal sehen wann es wieder geht.

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (25. Juli 2008)

n'Abend!
@martin187
Na dann Dir auch gute Besserung,das wird dauern
Hatte im Urlaub ebenfalls nen Baumstumpf,da helfen auch keine 200mm
wenn Du mit'm Fuß hängenbleibst.

Werde Sonntag mit nem Theaterkollegen mal gaaanz vorsichtig
ein paar Runden in der Rinne drehn, hab Schiss daß ich alles verlerne
Bin so gegen Nachmittag da,nur falls jemand vorbeischaut
@otm 
schon die neue Spur in der Rinne gefahren?

Morgen muß ich bis 17.00 arbeiten

Schönes Wochenende noch

Gruß Joachim

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (25. Juli 2008)

Bin wieder im Lande !

Was geht morgen ?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na erstmal den verletzten gute Besserung

Ich denke morgen geht es mal an den See! Falls es nach einem Gewitter abkühlt bin ich auch bei ner Runde mit dabei. Sieht ja für die nächste Woche  nach richtig gutem Wetter aus, na mal sehen was dann ansteht.

Na jetzt gehts bald ins Bett bzw. wird auf der Couch geschlafen...

Dann bis morgen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wenn es nicht zu warm  wird, bin ich auch dabei. Einfach hiermal schauen oder im Zweifelsfall durchbimmeln...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (26. Juli 2008)

Moin, 

ich werde am Sonntag mit Frau eine kleine Tour um den Felsberg und den Melili unternehmen. Vielleicht kommen auch noch  2 oder  3 Kumpels mit. Denke, wir werden in zwingenberg starten, dann aber noch einen Umweg über Seeheim - Kuralpe fahren. Im Anschluss dann die Tour vom Mittwoch. - wir deppen werden aber in der Mittashitze fahren - schön blöd, aber unsere Babysitter können nur dann. Vielleicht kann man sich ja gegen 16 Uhr am Felsberg treffen. 

Bis dahin. 
Werde erstmal meinen Traktorreifen vom Hinterrad stemmen.


----------



## Micro767 (26. Juli 2008)

Jo ! Da wohl nix gemeinsam geht, hole ich jetzt das HT aus dem Keller und fahre von zuhause aus auf den Meli und zurück ! 
Für was hab ich denn meinen 2´ten Nick "Mr.Chaussee"


----------



## Martin187 (26. Juli 2008)

Servus.

@Yo!achim bald musst du mal wieder dein Dirtbike auspacken! 
Am Skatepark in Bensheim bauen sie grade ein dicken Ding hin. Ne Minipipe mit allem drum und dran! Wird echt verdammt groß das Teil!
Jetzt muss auf ein Dirtbike gespart werden!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (26. Juli 2008)

Guude!
@Martin187
Das Dirtbike steht bereit, schätze wenn ich dort aufkreuze werd
ich den Altersduchschnitt radikal anheben  aber egal, laß uns mal hinfahren,wenns nicht zu dicke Dinger sind
Werde wie gesagt morgen erstmal ne lockere Rinnenrunde drehn
Sehn wir mal ob's schon geht......
Was macht der Zeh? Gipsen geht ja wohl eher nicht,oder?
@otm
Schicke Dir morgen mal Bilder, als "Appetitanreger" sozusagen

Meine Teile kamen heute morgen um 9.00 und keiner war da
Somit kann ich erst Mo basteln und bin dann schätze ab Mi wieder
in der Enduro-Runde vertreten,immerhin....

Schönen Abend auch...

Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2008)

Hui,

jetzt sieht es aber mal richtig nach Sonnenschein aus. Da geht's morgen  mal an den See. Wobei ne kleine Rinnenrunde ganz OK wäre, um nicht ganz aus dem Trainnig zu kommen. Vieleicht trau ich mich ja mal an den Drop???

Wann willst du denn an die Rinne? So ein Stündlein könnt ich vieleicht mit einplanen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juli 2008)

So ! Hauch heute geht nix gemeinsam ? 

Na dann warte ich bis meine Schuhe von gestern trocken sind und düse einfach die 70km noch mal mit dem HT auf den Meli


----------



## PFADFINDER (27. Juli 2008)

@ LarsLipp

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja heute noch in der Rinne. Wird wohl der Abschluss (oder Abschuss???) unserer Tour. So gegen 17.00 Uhr.


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,


heute wirds wohl nix. Wir gehen dann mal an denn See und bekommen wahrscheinlich Besuch...

Hey Micro: kannst ja auf nen Kaffe vorbeischauen, eventuell liegen wir auch am Niederwaldsee...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juli 2008)

Jo ! Mal schaun ! Wenn es nicht zu spät wird !


----------



## yo!achim (27. Juli 2008)

'tach zusammen!

Bin so ab 14.30 an der Rinne.

Bis später vielleicht....

Gruß Joachim


----------



## yo!achim (27. Juli 2008)

wird doch später, mein Kollege kommt erst 15.00 zu mir
also eher gegen 16.00......


----------



## Martin187 (28. Juli 2008)

Hi
Wie siehts mit morgen mit ner Rinnenrunde aus?
Habe jetzt mein Enduro oder ein Demo zur verfügung! Wobei ich für die Rinne wohl eher mein Enduro vorziehen werde!
Dem Zeh gehts schon deutlich besser.

Gruß Maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na Martin, nicht kleinzukriegen. So muss das sein. Aber pass auf...

Ich bin wohl heute in St Leon am See und dreh da ein paar Runden Wakeskate... Wetter ist ja mal optimal dazu. Hoffe nur es ist nicht zu voll...

Ansonsten sieht es ja ab und zu nach Gewitter aus diese WOche, dann können wir gerne nach dem Regen ne Runde fahren...

Noch ne schöne Woche

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Juli 2008)

@Martin
Wie radeln mit gebrochenem Zeh?!? Na gut, it`s up to you....

Wg. heute abend muss ich mal schauen wie lange ich arbeiten muss ggf. würde ich mal in der Rinne vorbeischauen.

@Micro
Sorry, war am Wochenende größtenteils ohne PC da Tina in MZ arbeiten musste...

Wie war die HT Runde??

@Pfadfinder
Und gestern ne Runde fahren gewesen?? War gestern mit Freundin und Hund nur mal kurz ´ne Runde spazieren (natürl. in der Rinne)... war mir aber eindeutig zu schwüüüüüüül um zu radeln:kotz:

@LarsLipp
Viel Spass am See

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (28. Juli 2008)

jawoll, wir waren gestern radeln. Sogar mit kleinem Umweg, damit  es nicht nur steil berghoch ging. War am Anfang etwas warm, oben  auf dem Felsberg und dem Melibocus hat es dann noch geregnet, was aber recht willkommen war.  Meine Freundin war auch recht begeistert, auch wenn Sie die ganzen kleinen Kicker usw. umfahren hat.  

Mal sehen, was die Woche so bringt


----------



## Martin187 (28. Juli 2008)

@Mr.Nice es ist ja nicht mein Arm sondern nur ein Zeh! Wer bracht den Zehen??
Sp sinnlose kleine Dinger die nur Kaputt gehen.

Ich werde ca. 17Uhr in der Rinne sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Juli 2008)

@Martin
Also, bei wird`s bestimmt 18.00 Uhr bis ich hier los komme... viel. sieht man sich ja trotzdem noch in der Rinne.

@Pfadfinder
Ja, falls du wieder Zeit/Lust auf ne Runde hast dann meld dich einf. hier. Werde mal bei den anderen wg. ner Runde Taunus nachhaken... du würdest/könntest ja den Guide machen?!?

Oder doch mal den hier: http://www.mtb-amorbach.de/15.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (28. Juli 2008)

Amorbach ist schon fett. Sind zwar nur meist um die 200 hm am Stück, dafür aber 6 oder 7 geniale Trails. 

Taunus kann ich gerne den Guide-Kasper machen. Je nachdem kann man auch 350 hm sparen und einen Shuttle nutzen. Nächstes WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi_80 (28. Juli 2008)

Guuuden zusammen,

kann mir einer von euch erklären, welchen Weg ihr genau einschlagt? Ich wohne erst seit knapp 2 Jahren in Bensheim und erkunde seit diesem Sommer (seit längerem endlich wieder ein taugliches Bike) Stück für Stück den Odenwald.

Am liebsten fahre ich derzeit auf den Melibokus, bin aber auf der Suche, wie man die Tour sinnvoll erweitern kann. Das Felsenmeer würde mich da brennend interessieren. 

Einziges Problem: Ich habe keinen Schimmer, wie ich vom Melibokus aus dorthin kommen kann. Oder alternativ wie man am besten von Bensheim aus zum Felsenmeer und dann zum Melibokus kommt. 

Könnt ihr mir eine kurze Beschreibung geben? Würde die Tour sehr gerne mal antesten. 

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Juli 2008)

@Martin187
Sooory, wegen gestern!! War zum einen schon um 18.00 Uhr unterwegs und hatte zum anderen mein Handy nicht gehört (da lautlos)... 

Wie schaut`s die Woche sonst über bei dir aus??

@Tobi
Morgen Abend steht ne Einsteigerrunde an. Wenn du magst kannst du dich gerne anschliessen. Uhrzeit wird morgen Mittag hier noch gepostet. Wahrs. aber so gegen 18.00 Uhr am Rathaus.

Beschreibung Felsenmeer: Brunnenweg- Wambolder S.- Fürstenlager- Toter Mann- Selterswasserh. Hochstädten- Felsenmeer - Ohlyturm (also einf. immer von Bensheim aus den Berg hoch)

Am Ohly Turm kannst du dich dann entscheiden ob den linken Weg wieder nach Hochstädten oder den rechten Weg zum Melibokus einschlagen magst.

@Pfadfinder
Nächstes We. wäre bei mir noch möglich. Das darauffolgende leider nicht.

@LarsLipp/Yo!Achim/Micro767
Was machen eure Planungen für das WE.?? Lust auf Taunus oder Amorbach??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juli 2008)

Hi,

habe noch nix geplant. Schau halt mal nach dem Wetter: bei über 30° macht es eh nicht so viel Spass. 

Falls es morgen mal regnet, würd ich hinterher wol mal ne Runde drehen. 

Eventuell geht es die Tage auch mal früher...


Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (29. Juli 2008)

n'Abend !
Erst die gute Nachricht:
Das Prophet hat wieder ein Vorderrad und steht mit BB's bestückt
vor mir, da hätt ich schon wieder Lust.....
jetzt die Schlechte:
Mein Fuß tut eher mehr als weniger weh, und der Doc meinte auch dass
der Knöchel nach 20 Tagen besser aussehen müsste,hab ihm dann
gestanden dass ich nochmals "umgeknickt" bin und somit geht
die Kacke von vorne los. Morgen CT, Do Röntgen usw....
Werde erstmal weiterarbeiten und die Feierabende bei den Göttern
in weiss verbringen.
Schaun mer mal.......
Viel Spaß morgen
Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (29. Juli 2008)

Servus.

Hab mir heute einen Super mobilen Kicker gebaut den man wie einen Rucksack mit nehmen kann!
Jetzt werden die Streetrunden noch etwas interesanter.

@Yo!achim hattest du auch mal bock mit Mr.Nice und Larslipp eine Street seasion einzulegen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## tobi_80 (29. Juli 2008)

@MrNice:

Vielen Dank für die Einladung. Ich würde mich euch sehr gerne mal anschließen. Dieses Mal wird es allerdings nichts, weil ich morgen leider beruflich bis 20 Uhr gebunden bin.

Dank deiner Tipps bin ich die Strecke heute aber schon mal ein bißchen abgefahren. Ich bin den mit "S" markierten Weg entlang gefahren. Den Toten Mann habe ich dabei aber eher durch Zufall entdeckt, als ich das Schild für einen Wegweiser hielt 

Interessant wäre aber mal zu wissen, in welcher Zeit ihr die Strecke absolviert. Ich habe ausgehend von Bensheim Mitte über den Brunnenweg, Sportplatz Schönberg, Fürstenlager, Toter Mann bis 1 km vor Felsenmeer ca. 1 Std benötigt. Rückzu ging es erstaunlich flott (20 Min) - aber da hatte ich es auch leichter mit der Orientierung 

Wäre das zeitlich für euch halbwegs ok oder halte ich euch da zu sehr auf?

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2008)

Hi Tobi,

das sollte für die gemütliche RUnde passen. Wie kaputt warst du denn da?

Aber mach dir mal keine Sorgen, meistens gibt es nur ein paar kleine Sprints an den Steigungen und dann macht man wieder langsam.

Wir hatten mal hier im Forum einen Gast, der hat schon 4 Pausen zum Auerbacher Schloss gebraucht: Also meld dich und fahr mit uns! 

Es werden ALLE bestätigen: immer ne schöne lustige Runde!

Ich muss auch mal wieder fahren...

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (30. Juli 2008)

Servus., Wie siehts heute abend mit einer Feierabendrunde aus?

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (30. Juli 2008)

So ich hab die Woche Urlaub. Heute bin ich auf jeden Fall mal dabei. War schon gestern abend auf der Meli. Aber dieses schwüle Wetter macht einem recht Stress. 

Wann ist wo Treffpunkt?


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Juli 2008)

Gude,

also, ich hab heute 2-3 Anfänger im Schlepptau. Weiß nicht, inwieweit es von daher heute sinnvoll ist zusammen zu fahren...??

Treffpunkt ist 18.00 Uhr am Rathaus in Bensheim.

Können uns ja aber zum Abschluss in der Rinne oder am Toten Mann treffen.

@Martin
Wann willst du starten bzw. was willst du fahren??

@Yo!Achim
Und was ist beim Röntgen/CT rausgekommen??

@LarsLipp
Jetzt lass dich mal nicht so hängen

@Tobi80
Keine Angst wir sind keine CC-ler und fahren auch (meistens) nicht gegen die Zeit!! Also keine Scheu...

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aradriel (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt, würd ich mich am Wochenende gerne mal eurer Runde anschliessen. Auch wenns dann wahrscheinlich keine Feierabendrunde sein würde, aber zu der pack ich es evt. am Freitag, falls ich nicht bis 18:00 arbeite.


----------



## yo!achim (30. Juli 2008)

n'Abend!
Wie war die Runde heute,schön geschwitzt bestimmt
Also gebrochen ist definitiv nichts, aber der Arzt beim CT tippt
auch auf die Außenbänder. Hoffentlich kann ich dem morgen
ein MRT abschwätzen, weil beim Röntgen auf Bänderriss der Fuß
äußerst unangenehm eingespannt wird  ,und man sieht eh nix.

Ziehe  mir jetzt erstmal das absolute Blitzspektakel rein- Wow !


Dann mal bis morgen...
Gruß Joachim
l


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

na ich war heute nach dem See mit den "Big Hit" Brothers unterwegs...

Ganz schön warm. See ist angenehmer!

Na mal sehen was das Wetter so bringt, es soll ja morgen richtig warm werden!!!

Dann bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## rgk7 (31. Juli 2008)

Servus,
hier mal ein Darmstädter. 

Ich war vor zwei Wochen auch da hinten in eurer Gegend...

Die Strecken die ihr hier nennt sagen mir aber recht wenig. Rinne sagt mir jetzt nur der Franky was, welchen ihr wohl nicht meint?

Außerdem interessiert mich euer Alter, mit welchen Bikes fahrt ihr wenn ihr euch hier verabredet und euer Können... Tour orientiert? DH? FR?

Ich bin 26, fahre einen Alutech Pudel und ein Kona Stinky. Vor großen Sprüngen und Drops scheut es mich ein wenig.

Greetz

Michael


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2008)

Hi rgk7,

na wir sind ein gemishter Haufen: Alter zwschen 21 und 43(?).

Können teilweise vorhanden, teilweise nicht!!!. Wir haben auch den ein oder anderen, den es vor höheren Dingen scheut. 2 sind da etwas härter im nehmen. Wir sind freeride orientierte Tour-Downhiller. Ne spass beiseite: wir fahren gerne Rad. Aber für ne Bergauffahrt wollen wir auch mit Bergabfahren belohnt werden.

Wenn die Kondition für 2 Bergchen reicht, dann kannst du bei uns einsteigen.    
Wenn du die Berge hochfährst und nicht schiebst, bist du bei uns richtig. Wir sind mal schneller und mal langsamer unterwegs: alles kein Problem, wir wollen und können keine Rennen gewinnen. 

Gruß und bis demnächst 

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (31. Juli 2008)

@Larslipp Naja Bergab versuchen wir schon rennen zu gewinnen ;-)

@rgk7,
Wir fahren fast alle "Enduros" würde ich sagen. Also Bikes zwischen 14 und 16Kg

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Juli 2008)

@LarsLipp
Na, da haben wir uns gestern wohl nur knapp auf dem Meli verpasst.... wart ihr dann noch in der Rinne??

Mit der Altersanngabe von 43 hast du aber einen hier um einige Jahre jünger gemacht  Da kommt bestimmt Freude auf

@Yo!Achim
Ja, so ein MRT wäre genau das richtige!! Werde dir die Daumen drücken, dass alles nur halb so schlimm ist und wir bald mal wieder ne richtige Endurotour machen können.

@rgk7
Ich glaube bzgl. Räder u. Gangart musst du dir bei uns keine Gedanken machen. Handelt es sich beim Pudel um die DH oder FR Variante??

@aradriel
Na, dann schau doch einfach mal bei Lust und Laune rein.

Gruss
chris


----------



## rgk7 (31. Juli 2008)

Ja das hört sich ja nicht so schlecht an was ich da höre.

Ich fahre die FR Variante des Pudels, nur im Moment eher DH-light mäßig aufgebaut. Dicke Felgen, Dh-Schlappen und meine alte Drop Off Triple Doppelbrücke...

Ich müsste dann halt die Gabel gegen ne 66 sl tauschen und andere Bereifung würd ich wählen, dann sollte ich auch bei inetwa 16 Kilo liegen. 

Muss ich demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen.Soweit und vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Gruß

Michael

P.s.: Ich benötige noch einen Helm. Ich hab leider nur nen Fullface. Irgendwelche Vorschläge oder was benutzt ihr denn so?


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Juli 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> P.s.: Ich benötige noch einen Helm. Ich hab leider nur nen Fullface. Irgendwelche Vorschläge oder was benutzt ihr denn so?



Also ich fahre den Giro Xen und bin sehr zufrieden mit. Ansonsten finde ich diesen hier noch Ansprechend: 
http://www2.hibike.de/?sessionID=Fa...D=&productID=8e5c2a4b307af7c748b0cd41deb8b7b6

Hauptsache bei dem Wetter ne Halbschale....

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (31. Juli 2008)

'tach auch!
Bin für die nächsten Wochen raus!
Ob verstaucht oder Bänder ist letztendlich egal, Schiene tragen und nicht auftreten (also Krücken) für 6 Wochen.:kotz:
Nicht nur das, an meinem Handgelenk scheuern die Sehnen an der überstehenden Schraube und sind entzündet. Das Metall muß also
auch schnellstens raus, sonst reißt so ne Sehne auch mal

Werde morgen nochmal auf die Arbeit gehn und mal 2 Monate
Abwesenheit vorbereiten, da wird der Chef aber begeistert sein

Muß mich jetzt erstmal mental auf die Gesamtsituation 
vorbereiten

Gruß Joachim


----------



## PFADFINDER (31. Juli 2008)

@all: also wenn am Sonntag das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich  im Taunus biken. Mitfahrer jeder Art sind willkommen.

Mehr Details folgen


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

 @Joachim: dann mal gute Besserung! Hoffe das klappt alles besser als gedacht.

Na heute war  mal ein wetterchen: schön am See  gelegen und ein wenig gepaddelt!

Wetter bleibt ja für morgen noch spannend... Mal schauen.

Aber Zeitmäßig siehts eh nicht so gur aus. Werde mit Elli ein Kätzchen anschauen gehen...

Na mal schauen wie's am Samstag aussieht. Eventuell noch mal BW, aber mal das Wetter abwarten.

Bis die Tage 

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. August 2008)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Ob verstaucht oder Bänder ist letztendlich egal, Schiene tragen und nicht auftreten (also Krücken) für 6 Wochen.:kotz:



Saubere Leistung  Mann, mann mann... und das wo wir doch Ende August nochmal weg fahren wollten 

@LarsLipp
Samstag sieht bei mir gut aus, da Tina mal wieder unterwegs ist. Daher bitte kurze Info falls du nach BW fährst u. noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei hättest.

Wie schaut`s bei dir Sonntag mit Taunus aus??

@Pfadfinder
Klingt gut mit Taunus am Sonntag. Mal schauen wie`s bei den anderen bzw. mit dem Wetter ausschaut... melde mich aber nochmal. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (1. August 2008)

Hi Also Samtag hätte ich auch zeit und Sonntag könnte ich schauen ob ich vertretung an der Tanke bekomme. 
Würde gerne mal mit in den Taunus fahren, wenns da ein paar gute Abfahrten gibt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. August 2008)

@Martin
Aber Hallo gibt`s da gute Abfahrten!!! Da brauchst du nicht mal deinen mobilen Kicker einpacken 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (1. August 2008)

Kann ich Mr. Nice nur beipflichten. Ca. 90 Prozent der Abfahrten sind Trails. 
Von Flow bis "Ich mach mir gleich in die Hose" ist alles dabei. Teilweise kommt da schon Alpen-Feeling auf. Schöne Fels-/Geröllwege - da wird die Federung hinten auch richtig beansprucht.


----------



## one track mind (1. August 2008)

@yo!achim: schöne ********, das mit deinem fuss. wünsch dir gute besserung. die fotos, die du mir geschickt hast, sind der hammer! werd vielleicht heut noch hinfahren und mir das mal reinziehen..

@all: ich fahre morgen nach beerfelden. jemand bock?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2008)

Hi,

ich fahr morgen nach BW, habe aber wieder keinen Platz frei. Treffpunkt morgen um 08:00 bei mir.

Wann geht es denn in den Taunus? Morgen Abend ist noch ne Party in Biblis und die kann länger dauern...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. August 2008)

ich habe mal an 11 Uhr gedacht.. Nicht zu spät, wegen Gewitter und so.


----------



## big toe (1. August 2008)

Hi, 

Hab mein altes Bike wieder bekommen, da der neue Rahmen doch aus Kanada bestellt wird und noch mehrere Wochen Lieferzeit benötigt. 
Mein Händler meinte, wenn ich die Sattelstütze nicht bis zum Mond herausziehe, dann würde der Haarriss  auch nichts ausmachen.

Hauptsache ich hab mein Bike wieder und kann bei dem geilen Wetter fahren gehen!



Wo genau wollt Ihr im Taunus fahren? Und welche Ausmaße hat ungefähr die Tour?
Der Taunus reizt mich schon ziemlich lange, jedoch ergeht es mir ähnlich wie LarsLipp, bei uns in Lindenfels ist Burgfest und ich weiß nicht in welcher körperlichen Verfassung ich seien werde.:kotz:


Wenn Ihr wollt, können wir uns auch mal in meiner Region treffen und den Odenwald genauer erkunden. In Korsika gibts z.B. ne Teststrecke von einem Rotwild-Fahrer, lässt sich auch gut mit der Tromm verbinden. 
Falls Interesse besteht sagt einfach bescheid.

Ciao
Christof


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2008)

Hi,

das mit Korsika versteh ich nicht??? Wo im Odenwald ist Korsika??

Mist, morgen ist ein Rennen in BW. Na irgendwie ist jetzt wohl nicht so klar, was wir machen: eventuell mal nach Beerfelden???

Oder ein wenig beim Rennen zuschauen???

Sind eventuell Dirtsurfer...

Na auf Dh hab ich halt mit meinem Bike nicht so den Bock...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## big toe (1. August 2008)

Korsika liegt direkt bei Strassburg (kein Witz). Wenn Siedelsbrunn dir was sagt, ist auch in der Nähe. 

Ciao Christof


----------



## one track mind (2. August 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das mit Korsika versteh ich nicht??? Wo im Odenwald ist Korsika??
> 
> ...




schönmattenwag ist da auch ganz in der nähe... na falls du nach beerfelden fährst, sieht man sich ja. wir fahrn jetzt gleich los.


----------



## PFADFINDER (2. August 2008)

So Jungs und Mädels. 

ich treffe mich morgen mit 2 Kumpels in Dieburg. Um 10.30.  Von dort rollen wir über DA, dort könnte man sich treffen. So 11.00. Wer kein Auto hat, kann mit dem Zug anrollen, einen Platz haben wir noch. Ansonsten starten wir gegen 11.30 an der Hohemark in Oberursel. 

Wegbeschreibung:
A5 bis Bad Homburger Kreuz, dann A661 Richtung Oberursel bis Autobahnende weiter auf B 4hundertirgendwas. Erste Abfahrt Richtung Hohemark/Schmitten/Feldberg, am ersten Kreisel die 2. Ausfahrt nehmen, rechter Hand ist der Parkplatz. 

Tour: zwischen 35 und 45 km und 1.000 und 1.200 hm. Je nach Lust, Können und Laune. Hoch meistens Forstpisten, runter Trails (Wiesen, Geröll, steil, verblockt - alles dabei). Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es einige.

Falls das Wetter nicht mitmacht, würde ich Alternativ wieder am Felsberg fahren. Der Odenwald soll als letztes vom Regen betroffen sein. 

Wer mitwill, bitte melden.

Pfadfinder


----------



## Martin187 (3. August 2008)

Servus.
Also der Bikepark (Bikespot) in Langen Mörfelden ist sehr nice!
Macht viel Spaß dort zu fahren und man kann gut üben!

Mr.Nice hatte seinen ertsen 1,20m Drop!
LarsLipp ging auch gut ab!
Und ich hatte meien ertsen 4m Double.

Gute Nacht.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (3. August 2008)

Servus.
Also der Bikepark (Bikespot) in Langen Mörfelden ist sehr nice!
Macht viel Spaß dort zu fahren und man kann gut üben!

Mr.Nice hatte seinen ertsen 1,20m Drop!
LarsLipp ging auch gut ab!
Und ich hatte meien ertsen 4m Double.

Gute Nacht.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (3. August 2008)

Hi,

ja, MW hat echt laune gemacht. Der Vorteil ist der Nachteil. Die Strecken sind nicht lang, dafür muss man nicht weit hochfahren.

Ist wirklich mal wieder zu empfehlen und kostet nix! 

Mr Nice: send mir doch mal die Reifenwünche zu. Martin: eventuell fahr ich am  Dienstag zu Hibike. Da könnt man ja auf dem Rückweg noch mal in MW vorbeifahren... Muss das mal mit dem Kollegen abstimmen!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Geht heute was? Bin hier faul am rumliegen, aber wahrscheinlich werd ich mit Elle mal ne RUnde auf den Inlinern drehen???


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. August 2008)

@LarsLipp
Da kann ich mich dir nur anschliessen. War gestern ne lustige Sache bis auf den Abflug halt.... mir schmerzt heute die Schulter erst richtig!!

Desh. bin ich auch für heute und die nächsten Tage raus.

Wg. Hibike schicke ich dir nachher noch ne PM.

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruss
chris


----------



## tobi_80 (5. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Lust am Do / Fr ne Runde Richtung Felsenmeer zu fahren? An einem der beiden Tage werde zumindest ich sicher fahren. 

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. August 2008)

@LarsLipp

Und gestern nach Hibike noch in MW gewesen?? War gestern Abend mal ne Runde Krehberg fahren. War eigentl. ganz okay allerd. schmerzt die Schulter heute wieder... muss mir wohl doch ein gescheites Safty Jacket für solche Späße zulegen.

Wo ist eigentl. Micro767??

@Tobi80
Also, Do. ist wahrs. schlecht bei mir aber Freitags hab ich immer ab 14.00 Uhr Feierabend. Da sollte also eine Runde möglich sein.

@Pfadfinder
Und am Sonntag ordentl. den Taunus gerockt?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2008)

Hi,

also MW ist nach Regen nicht so dolle: Alerdings hat der M mit dem BH drei nette dokumentierte Stunts hingelegt. Die Betonung liegt auf liegen...

Teilweise waren die Anfahrten und Landungen zu weich und rutschig. Aber wenn es mal wieder richtig trocken ist, geht es wieder hin.

Na ich würde die Tage auch mal wieder fahren, aber heute geht es an den See. Habe im Moment ja auch früher Zeit. Am Wochenende bekommen wir Besuch am Freitag bin ich aber gerne mit dabei. Der Micro ist auf Schulung, der ist bestimmt nächste Woce am Start.

Eventuell bewegt sich was in Sachen Rad, mehr davin beim nächsten persönlichen Meeting, ist nix fürs Forum, wäre aber der Hammer

Heute ist von ein paar Dirtern in Groß Rohrhem am See ein lake Jump angesagt. Ich bin sowieso am See...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (6. August 2008)

ich bin ab frühem nachmittag in der rinne, falls jemand bock hat...


----------



## tobi_80 (6. August 2008)

@Mr. Nice: Von mir aus auch gerne Fr. Allerdings schaffe ich es unter der Woche nicht vor 18:00 zuhause zu sein. Am Fr. evtl. einen Tick früher, aber das kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen. Würde das trotzdem passen oder ist dir das zu spät?


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. August 2008)

@Tobi80
Uhrzeit ist nicht das Thema allerd. sind die Wettervorhersagen für Freitag sehr mies... http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html !!

Viel. dann doch eher morgen?!?

@LarsLipp
Wie schaut`s morgen bei dir?? Im Anschluss dann Grillen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi_80 (6. August 2008)

@MrNice: Sieht in der Tat nicht so rosig mit dem Wetter aus. Von mir aus auch gerne morgen (Do). Wann und wo sollen würden wir uns treffen? Für mich wäre 18:30 angenehm, dann würde ich schauen, dass ich zeitig von der Arbeit loskomme.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2008)

Hi,

na heute sieht es ja auch gegen Abend nach Regen aus. Ruf doch mal zurück... Wir können aber sicherlich auf jedenn Fall den Grill anwerfen. OK, alternativ schaff ich auch was anderes...Lass uns mal wegen der Uhrzeit quatschen..

Freitag ist ja eher ein nieseln angesagt...

Würde Samstag ein wenig früher starten. so gegen 10:30??? Wir bekommen Besuch...

Ach so: viele Grüße vom Dirk!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (7. August 2008)

'tach auch!
Hör ich da was von Grillen?
Bin zwar noch nicht fitt aber mein Kiefer ist ja unversehrt
Könnte Salat und Oliven m. Schafskäse zusteuern....

Will heute abend meinen RC-Monstertruck in E-Bay einstellen,und 
muß den mal probefahren ob er's noch tut.
Ist ein Höllenteil und man braucht jede Menge Platz, dachte da eher
an ein Gelände im Ried 
Der Parkplatz an der Weststadthalle ist schon riesig, staubt aber
zu wenig
@LarsLipp
Wär das ein Problem bei Dir hinterm Haus?
werde mal zwei Bilder hier dranhängen.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## tobi_80 (7. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich werde mich heute um 18:30 auf den Weg zum Felsenmeer machen.

@MrNice:
Falls du heute ebenfalls Bock hast, bitte kurz Treffpunkt benennen.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. August 2008)

@Tobi80

Sorry, bin immer noch Arbeiten daher wird das heute leider nix mehr. Wg. morgen schicke ich dir per PM mal meine Handynr. da ich ab 14.00 Uhr keine PC mehr habe.

Aber erstmal das Wetter abwarten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## tobi_80 (7. August 2008)

@MrNice:
Kein Thema, bei mir wird's auch oft länger. Ob ich morgen fahre, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. Eigentlich wollte ich ins Fitness.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (9. August 2008)

@ Mr. Nice: etwas spät.  Haben den Taunus ordentlich gerockt. Das Helius eröffnet ganz neue Dimensionen. Ein Bekannter hing mir sonst immer am Hinterrad. Musste jetzt öfters warten  

Ich werde die nächsten Wochen nicht mit von der Partie sein. Nächste Woche wahnsinnig viel Arbeit und dann 2 Wochen Urlaub, Serfaus und Gardasee - ahhhhhh.


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2008)

Moin Moin Jungs und Mädels !

Mr.Chausse ist auch ab heute wieder mit von der Party !

War gestern schon mal schauen ob ich überhaupt noch radeln kann und bin gleich mal mit dem HT 103 km mit 727 hm gefahren  hab auch letztes Wochenende nur das HT bewegt und eins kann ich auch sagen, durch die Rinne mit dem Teil macht kein Spaß 

Also was geht ? 

Dienstag bin ich zwar schon wieder ein Tag raus aber sonst bin ich zumindest bis zum 24´ten in heimischen Gefilden !


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2008)

Und schwups bin ich wieder mit dem HT auf dem Weg zum Meli hoch


----------



## LarsLipp (10. August 2008)

Hi,

ja ist alles ein wenig Müde im Moment hier. Aber ich bin eigentlich gerne mogen oder Mittwoch bei ner Runde mit dabei...

War am Weekende in BW und bin auf den SChlüssel gefallen... War ein toller ABdruck in größe des Autoschlüssels mit dem Muster der Hose...

Dann bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2008)

Sommerloch ?

Hab´s heute easy angegangen und schwups wurden es nochmal 62km und 555hm  ist aber schön müssig von LA aus los zu radeln nur um auf den Meli hoch zu kommen. 

Wie schaut´s den Morgen dann aus ? Wann soll es denn los gehen und wer ist noch mit dabei ?

Müsste ja dann mein Rad  heute noch ins Auto packen


----------



## LarsLipp (10. August 2008)

Hi,

na morgen sollte eventuell  klappen, nach der Arbeit. Sieht nach Regen aus, aber wenn es trocken ist, bin ich dabei. Hab ja das Bergauffaren schon fast verlernt...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## tobi_80 (10. August 2008)

Ah, BTW, ich weiß nicht, ob jemand von euch Bock hat, aber der Sportpark bietet am kommenden Samstag im Rahmen des Sommerfests ne MTB-Tour an. 

Zumindest ich hab mich mal angemeldet. Mal sehen, wie's so ist.

Für alle, die ebenfalls Interesse haben, gibt es hier die Infos: http://www.sportpark-freizeitanlagen.de/newsletter/august_08/bilder/sommerfest_08.pdf


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2008)

Na dann pack ich mal alles für morgen zusammen 

@Lars & Mr.Nice
Ist das vom Sportpark was für uns ???

@Yo!achim
"Gute Besserung ! ! ! !"


----------



## LarsLipp (11. August 2008)

Hi,

ne,ich glaue die Sportparkrunde ist nix für uns. Ich denke wir haben die netteren Abfahrten, wobei es dort ja vieleicht nette Bekleitung gibt...

Ist ja vieleicht auch für den ein oder anderen Interessant...

Na mal schauen, wie es heute mit dem Wetter noch wird. Drücken wir uns mal die Daumen, ich bin schon ganz Träge.

Dann schreib mal deine Startzeit in F bzw B rein und ich warte auf dich. Wir haben uns ja lange nicht gesehen....

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. August 2008)

@LarsLipp
Glaub auch nicht, dass das vom Sportpark was für uns ist... muss Samstag sowieso mal schauen was bei mir geht, da Freitag ne Hochzeitsfeier ansteht.

Wg. heute muss ich auch mal schauen da ich mit Tina noch ins KH muss, da ne Freundin von Ihr Samstag entbunden hat.

Wann wollt ihr denn los??

@Micro767
Na, auch wieder im Lande Was ging in München?? Das Rad dabei gehabt??

@Pfadfinder
Ja, dann mal eine stressige Woche und viiiiiiiiel Spass in Serfaus bzw. am Gardasee 

Und immer schön dran denken gesund wieder nach Hause zu kommen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (11. August 2008)

HI,

na so gegen 17:30 denke ich mal, habe aber keine Ahnung wie wer wann und wohin... Gerne auch 30 Minuten später. Das Wetter hält ja im  Moment, aber warten wirs ab.

Wer ist mit am Start?? Micro wird sich wohl hier nicht melden...

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (11. August 2008)

Also ich wäre 17:30 mit am Start. Am Rathaus???

Welche Runde? Toter Mann - Meli?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. August 2008)

Ich bin raus für heute....

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (11. August 2008)

Hi,

na das war mal wieder nix. Wetter ist ja echt zum :kotz:

Dann mal sehen, was der Mittwoch so bringt....gerne auch morgends...

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (11. August 2008)

@LarsLipp 
Hättest du Lust am Mittwoch nach Beerfelden zu fahren wenn das wetter passt?
Wollte mit Christoph hinfahren wenns wetter gut ist.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (12. August 2008)

Hi,

wann wollt Ihr denn hin? Ich habe noch einen Termin von 09:00 bis 10:00, eventuell noch einen zweiten. Aber prinzipiell schon. Der hat dann aber nicht geöffnet???

Wäre ja auch egal... Dann sind wir ja Zeitmäßig nicht so gezwungen. Wann wollt ihr denn los?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (12. August 2008)

Hi
#@ LarsLipp also morgen klappt leider nicht! Aber wir haben jetzt den Do. ins Auge genommen.
So um 9 oder 10Uhr losfahren. Wenn das Wetter passt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## tobi_80 (12. August 2008)

Was ist eigentlich diese "Rinne", von der ihr immer sprecht? Den toten Mann hab ich ja mittlerweile gefunden, aber die "Rinne"???!

Ah, wie kommt man denn vom Toten Mann / Ohlyturm zum Melibokus? Gibts da einen "direkten" Weg?


----------



## Martin187 (13. August 2008)

@tobi_80

Also wenn du von Toten Mann die abfahrt nimmst wo man über 3 kleine Kicker kommt, dann musst du unten am Weg links fahren bis es wieder rechts reigeht.
Dann nimmst du immer die rechten abzweige bis du unten zur Straße kommst.
Dann fährst du bis zur Hauptstraße runter und rechts. 
Dann die nächste Moglichkeit wieder Links und schon bist du auf dem Weg zu Auerbacher Schloss! Und von dort wirst du sicher den weg zum Meli kennen.

Wo genau die Rinne ist, ist schwer zu erklären und wird auch nicht hier im Forum gemacht.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. August 2008)

Hi,

Tobi: nicht fragen einfach mitfahren!

Na mit morgen können wir mal sehen, eventuell habe ich nen Termin bei meine m alten und neuen Cheff. Drückt mir mal die Daumen.

Wie schaut es denn heute aus? Na vieleicht fahr ich nach dem Arbeitsamt mal  ne Runde...

Gruß


LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. August 2008)

@LarsLipp
Daumen sind gedrückt!! Wegen Bikecomponents schreib ich dir noch ne PM.

@Yo!Achim
Was sprach der Onkel Doc am Montag?? Ich werde heute mittag mal die Schulter röntgen lassen, da`s nicht besser wird.

@Tobi80
Die Jungs haben Recht, einfach mal mitfahren...

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (13. August 2008)

n'Abend!

@Mr.Nice
Dann mal gute Besserung  und was kam raus beim Röntgen?
Bin noch bis einschl. Mo krankgeschrieben,was ja nicht verkehrt ist
aber der Anruf beim Chef......

Werde noch drei Wochen die Schiene tragen, darf halt auf keinen Fall
nochmal umknicken. Kann höchstens im Ried rumcruisen

@LarsLipp


Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2008)

Tolles Wetter und lange Arbeiten  na das HT hat gestern wieder ausgeholfen.

Was geht Samstag / Sonntag ? ? ?

@Mr.Nice
München war viel zu kürz, außer ein Biergartenbesuch am Abend ging garnix


----------



## LarsLipp (15. August 2008)

Hi,

wäre je nach Uhrzeit mal wieder mit am Start. Bin ja schon einige Tage nicht mehr gefahren. Würder aber eher am späten morgen starten und dann noch an den See

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2008)

Lesen wir uns beim Frühstück !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. August 2008)

Hi,

schlage so 10:30 bis  11:00 bei mir vor. Jemand ausser dem Micro und mir mit dabei? Dann sollten wir die Uhrzeit für den Bensheimer Treffpunkt fixen!

Und los gehts. Schaff es bestimmt nicht mehr den Berg hoch...

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (16. August 2008)

Hi,

wird wohl doch etwas späterrrr, muss noch Farbe kaufen gehen. Lass uns telefonieren. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2008)

Genau ! Kauf erstmal Farbe ! 

Ist ja nicht jeder so ein Bettflüchling wie du 

Und der See ist eh zugefroren


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich das Vertrauen in den Sommer verloren !

Wer hat da was von globaler Erwärmung erzählt ?
Da drehen doch die Energie Erzeuger / Anbieter am Wetter rum !


----------



## LarsLipp (16. August 2008)

Hi,

keine Ahnung ob das heute noch was wird. Dampfstrahler im Einsatz und am Doch wollt ich auch mal noch schauen...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2008)

Jo, dann radel ich hier jetzt ne Runde wieder mit dem HT 

Wie schaut´s morgen aus


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2008)

Vielleicht auch von hier aus auf den Meli


----------



## tobi_80 (17. August 2008)

Hi,

bin gestern bei der Sportpark-Tour mitgefahren und insgesamt war es ganz lustig. Allerdings war die Gruppe sehr groß (~ 20 Teilnehmer). Das führte leider dazu, dass wir alleine bis zum Ohlyturm 5 Pausen hatten und 1,5 Stunden gebraucht haben. Außerdem gab es einige Ausfälle (Kette gerissen, Platten).

Letztlich haben wir es dann aber doch noch bis zum Melibokus geschafft - jetzt kenne ich auch endlich den Weg vom Ohlyturm zum Melibokus. Eigentlich ganz einfach 

Besser wäre es wahrscheinlich gewesen die Gruppe zu zweiteilen und vorher wenigstens zu kontrollieren, ob jeder wenigstens ein halbwegs fahrtüchtiges Fahrrad am Start hat.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2008)

Hi Tobi !

das war jetzt ne Info die Bestätigt das es besser war nicht mit zu fahren und wo bleibt die Info das wir doch besser dabei hätten sein sollen ? Sprich waren hübsche Mädels mit von der Tour ? 

Und Leute was geht heute ?


----------



## LarsLipp (17. August 2008)

Hi,

bei mir sind noch Hausverschönerungsarbeiten angesagt, dann geht es an den Radauer See. Auch hier gerne eine Feierabend Schwimm / Paddelrunde.

Jemand Lust? Heute Abend geht es dann zum El Courazone ein paar Tapas vernichten und die Happy Hour für nen Cocktail nutzen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2008)

Wenn das so weitergeht kauf ich mir noch ein RR


----------



## LarsLipp (17. August 2008)

Hi,

na aber am See wars schön und das Häusl wird auch wieder schöner. Bin morgen in der Schweiz, geht also auch wieder nix...

Können ja mal nde wir fahren nich Thread beginnen...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2008)

Ja sollten wir vielleicht wirklich 

Morgen kann ich auch nicht, muss unbedingt mal einkaufen und Getränke holen.


----------



## tobi_80 (17. August 2008)

Guten Abend,

also ich werde am Montagabend (~ 18:30) zum Ohlyturm fahren. Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach kurz Bescheid geben.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## yo!achim (17. August 2008)

n'Abend zusammen!
Hatte Familienprogramm am WE und bin um 17.00 noch ne späte
Runde mit'm HT gefahren. Erst zum See, da war der Andi wohl schon
weg? und dann bis DA und zurück. Hat auf jedenfall gereicht.
Kommende Woche bin ich für ne lockere Enduro-Runde zu haben,allerdings
mit dicken Reifen, Sicherheit geht vor !



Lebt Mr.Nice eigentlich noch?

@Micro767
Das mit dem RR reizt mich schon länger, auch wenn gespottet wird.
Könnte da einen Mitstreiter gebrauchen der ne ähnliche Kondi hat wie ich
Für gescheites Grundlagentraining ist so ne Rennsemmel Pflicht
denk ich. Wärst Du dabei? Werd mich schonmal umschaun.....

Bis die Tage 
Gruss Joachim


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. August 2008)

@all
Mr. Nice ist auch wieder unter den Lebenden Man, man man hab ich bei der Hochzeit am Freitag tief ins Glas geschaut.... mir war das ganze We. zum :kotz:

War allerd. dann am Samstag noch ne Runde auf den Hohenstein fahren (musste ja das Auto wieder holen) und gestern mit den Ü- 60 Jungs ne Flachetappe bis ans Böllenfalltor fahren. Aber wie gesagt, richtig gut ging´s mir nicht!!

Die Schulter ist leider auch noch nicht vollkommen wieder hergestellt. Allerd. hat nur das Gelenk und die Bänder was abbekommen, so das es sich von alleine wieder (lt. Doc) in Ordnung bringen sollte. Also noch ein bißchen piano... 

@LarsLipp
Kohle für Bikecomponents ist überwiesen. Wie war dein Date am Freitag?? Viel Spass in der Schwyz... 

@Yo!achim
Habe mal Kontakt mit Horst aufgenommen und sage dir die Tage bescheid ob und wann ich ihn treffen kann...

Wie bist du die Woche arbeiten (kennst du das Wort eigentl. noch??).

@Tobi80
Wo ist Treffpunkt heute abend?? 

@Mirco767
Wie du willst ein RR?? Und dann auch noch viel. ein Pflaster für den Sa***  Nee, neee....

@wawa68
Wolltest du dich nicht melden??? Hab dich ja heiml. beim Techniktraining am Hemsberg erwischt 

Gruss
chris


----------



## tobi_80 (18. August 2008)

@MrNice:
Bisher gibt es noch keinen Treffpunkt. Falls du dich anschließen möchtest wäre für mich der Bahnhof in Bensheim sehr praktisch.


----------



## wawa68 (18. August 2008)

Servus an alle Bekannten und Unbekannten,

@MrNice: hab das letzte Schieben in den Serpentinen noch nicht vergessen, das muß jetzt besser werden  speziell weil wir die nächste Woche am Gardasee fahren 

Schön mal wieder da zu sein, ist lange her und schon hab ich die erste Tour verpasst und offensichtlich noch eine Menge mehr. Schätze ich werd erst mal die letzten 3-oder 400 Postings lesen und mich auf den letzten Stand bringen


----------



## Martin187 (18. August 2008)

Hi Leute.
Bin heute ne Runde Meli gefahren. Also um 20.40Uhr war ich oben und muss eins sagen.
Im dunkeln fahren macht nicht so viel Spaß wie im hellen! 
Aber man merkt wie gut die Streckenkentnisse sind!

Wie siehts morgen mit ner Runde aus?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2008)

Hi,

ja morgen könnten wir bei gutem Wetter ne Runde drehen. War ja jetzt echt ne weile nicht mehr im Wald...

Das Gespräch ist auf den Mittwoch verschoben, da kann ich erst hinterher. Beginnt um 16 Uhr in LA...

Dann lasst uns morgen mal schauen, eventuell auch schon am Morgen...

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. August 2008)

@Martin187
Im Dunkeln fahren macht mit ner HID Lampe schon jede Menge Spass  Hab ich grad erst letzen Donnerstag wieder mal getestet 

Für heute sieht das Wetter ja leider nicht besonders einladend aus.... morgen wollten Yo!Achim und ich aber ne Runde drehen. Wahrs. ca. 18.00 Uhr Abfahrt am Rathaus. Melde mich aber nochmal hier diesbezgl.!!

Wie sehen eigentl. deine Planungen im Zeitraum 02.- 05.09.2008 aus?? 

@Wawa68
Wie jetzt nächste Woche Gardasee?? Ich will auch 

@LarsLipp
Ist das Paket schon angekommen??

@Tobi80
Sorry, aber deinen Post habe ich gestern nicht mehr gesehen, da ich moment. nur bei der Arbeit einen PC habe.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (19. August 2008)

@Mr. Nice
jaja, freu mich auch schon riesig... hab gelesen, man kann hochshutteln und hat dann 3 Stunden reine Abfahrt *froi*

Bin leider am Mittwoch schon in KA am fahren, fährt denn jemand am Donnerstag?


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2008)

Servus,

man oh man war ich Müde: Schweiz hat mal wieder gerockt, auch wenn es euch nicht sooo Interessiert...

Das Wetter war ja Gestern für uns der Hammer und heute???

Ich schaff es eventuell morgen auch zum 18.00 Uhr Termin...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. August 2008)

So, nachdem Yo!achim abgesagt hat und es nun auch noch angefangen hat zu regnen bin ich für heute raus.

Wie schaut`s morgen bei euch aus?? 

@LarsLipp
Was macht das Paket??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (20. August 2008)

Hi,

keine Ahnung, wannn die Teile kommen. Werde morgen eventuell mal ne Fittnes Runde am Morgen drehen. Mal sehen, was das Wetter so bietet...

Wird es noch Sommer oder kommt der Sommer erst wieder  im November???

So ein Missssst

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi_80 (21. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn alles glatt geht werde ich morgen (Fr.) voraussichtlich eine Runde fahren. Start ist Bahnhof Bensheim. Allerdings kann es sein, dass der Start erst gegen 19 Uhr möglich ist (je nach Arbeitsaufkommen).

Falls jemand Lust hat, einfach melden.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. August 2008)

@Tobi80
Sorry, bin morgen in der Wilhelma in Stuttgart. 

Wie schaut`s heute bei dir aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (21. August 2008)

Servus.
Wollte mal vermelden das heute mein Dirtbike gekommen ist! Das Teil ist echt Hammer!

Leider is mein WE komplett verplant!

@LarsLipp wie schauts mal mit Winterberg oder Bad Wildbad aus? So unter der Woche?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (21. August 2008)

Hi,

ich war heute mal wieder radeln. Puh, ganz schön anstrengend.

@Martin: das sollten wir mal im Auge bahalten, Auto hab ich ja noch die nächste Woche. Mittwoch hab ich nen Termin, ansonsten passt es noch.
Mal noch die Kollegen anquatschen.

Samstag ist große Geburtstagsrunde von meinem Vater bei mir und da geht nix. Je nach Wetter am Sonntag mal wieder...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: was für ein Dirtbike: Kona?? vom P


----------



## Martin187 (22. August 2008)

@Larslipp Ja dann sollten wir mal was starten solange du noch das Auto hast.
Ich denke mein Kupel würde mitgehen, der Christopf mit dem Slayer, ist hier auch im Forum unter Big Toe.

Mein Dirtbike ist ein Custom aufbau auf einem Last Raffnix Rahmen.

Gruß


----------



## tobi_80 (22. August 2008)

@MrNice:
Sorry, gestern war bei mir Sportpark angesagt.

@All:
Wer Lust hat kann sich heute gerne anschließen (Ohlyturm, Melibokus). Abfahrt 19:45 am Bahnhof in Bensheim. Ich wollte eh mal meine neue Lampe ausprobieren


----------



## Micro767 (22. August 2008)

Hi All !

Die Woche war ja nicht nur von meiner Arbeitszeit bescheiden, sondern auch vom Wetter und kaum ist es ein Tag besser hat man keine Zeit ! :kotz:

@yoachim 
das mit dem RR war eigentlich ein Witz, bevor ich mir so ein Ding kaufe spare ich ein paar  mehr und hol mir ein neues 2009´er Epic 

Also ab, sagen wir mal 12 Uhr wäre ich Samstag und Sonntag mal ganz gerne nicht mit dem HT sondern mit dem Fully unterwegs !


----------



## LarsLipp (22. August 2008)

Hi,

mal sehen, wenn das Wetter so wied gemeldet wird, bin ich am Sonntag mit von der Partie. Morgen geht nix, da wird gefeiert und gegrillt.

WIr müssen mal wieder ein wenig loslegen, aber ich find den Herbst, Winter und das Frühjahr sind eher die Raldmonate. Sommer ist einfach das Wetter zu schlecht.

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2008)

Huhu ! 

Ich wäre fast soweit  mag nicht schon wieder alleine fahren  
Muss ja nicht gleich sein hab den ganzen Tag Zeit


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. August 2008)

@Mirco767
Also, ich wäre bei ner Runde dabei. Allerdings erst heute mittag da ich mir noch den neuen Reifen bei Andy abholen und draufziehen wollte.

Lass uns nachher mal kurz telefonieren.

@Yo!achim
Wie schaut`s bei dir?? Oder doch nach Stuttgart gefahren??

@Tobi80
Was für ne Lampe hast du dir geholt??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Mirco767
> Also, ich wäre bei ner Runde dabei. Allerdings erst heute mittag da ich mir noch den neuen Reifen bei Andy abholen und draufziehen wollte.
> 
> Lass uns nachher mal kurz telefonieren.



Gerne ! Ich hab den ganzen Tag Zeit


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2008)

Stand der Dinge:

15:40 Abfahrt Bensheim

falls noch jemand mit möchte !


----------



## tobi_80 (23. August 2008)

@MrNice:
Hab ne PowerLED Black von Sigma. Insgesamt muss ich sagen, bin ich nach meinem nächtlichen Ausritt zufrieden mit der Lampe. Allerdings denke ich über eine zusätzliche Helmlampe nach - hier liebäugel ich derzeit mit der Karma.

Was benutzt ihr denn so?


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2008)

Für Sonntag haben Mr.Nice und meiner einer 10:30 am Rathaus festgemacht !

Also wer Lust und Laune hat ! 

Wir wollen pünktlich zur Formel 1 wieder vor der Glotze sitzen !

Schee war´s heute, wieder nach mehr als 4 Wochen auf nem Fully ein paar Trails zu fahren ! ! !


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2008)

Ich bin dann am Rathaus, falls jemand kommt der hier nichts geschrieben hat !


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. August 2008)

@Micro
Da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat, würde ich sagen, dass du einf. um 10.30 Uhr bei mir bist. Am Rathaus fahren wir ja dann sowieso vorbei.

@Tobi80
Bisher gibt`s noch nicht so viele Nightrider.... Wawa68 hat aber die BigBen von Busch & Miller (hoffe ich sag jetzt nicht falsches) und meiner einer die HID von Hope!!

Die Karma sagt mir jetzt aber nichts.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2008)

o.k. !


----------



## tobi_80 (24. August 2008)

@MrNice:
Danke für die Info. Die Details zur BigBang finden sich unter http://www.bumm.de/index.html?docu/197.htm. Die Leistung muss schon enorm sein, aber knapp 700 Euro sind mir doch etwas zu viel. 

Infos zu den Sigma-Lampen gibt es hier: http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkte/beleuchtung/sport_beleuchtung/kalmit/?gesamt=1&position=0. Von der Leistung sind die sicher nicht mit der BigBang vergleichbar. Allerdings deutlich günstiger.


----------



## LarsLipp (24. August 2008)

Hi,

bei mir  war ja heute mal wieder nix mit Radeln. Na wir hatten noch ein wenig zu räumen und ich geh halt noch ne Runde paddeln am See. Eventuell get ja morgen Abend was, Dienstag haben wir Besuch...

Na bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2008)

Und wieder kann ich melden: Schee war´s ! 

Ich glaub wir hätten beide noch um einiges mehr fahren können aber wir wollten ja beide das Formel 1 Rennen in Valencia auf der neuen Strecke sehen.

Ich bin raus bis einschließlich Mittwoch, ob es Donnerstag klappt ?
Aber Freitag und das Wochenende sollte wieder was gehen !


----------



## yo!achim (24. August 2008)

n'Abend zusammen!

Hab grad mal ne schnelle Solo-Tour zum Ohlyturm gemacht,
und wieder runter  aaaaahhhhhh!!
Wusste garnicht mehr wie das ist!
vor allem mit den Maxxis

Wäre dann wieder mit am Start demnächst, heisst morgen oder Di,
den Rest der Woche(bis So) hab ich von 17.00 bis 3.00Uhr Dienst
Die spinnen im Theater

Vorsicht,an der Hühnerleiter sind die ersten drei Sprossen gebrochen,
hätt mich fast erwischt

@Martin187
Der Drop gefällt mir, der Shore ist auch solide aber am Ende ist euch
wohl das Material oder die Lust ausgegangen
na kann man ja auch droppen...
Wie kommt das Dirtbike?

@Micro767
Werd mir trotzdem ne Rennfeile zulegen
Wenn andere vor der Kiste sitzen und F1 oder Fußball gucken,
dürften die Straßen ja ziemlich leer sein dacht ich mir 

@tobi_80
Was die Beleuchtung angeht,ich hab ne Sigma Power LED mit
4x AA Batterien fürn Lenker. Mit 2300er Akkus leuchtet die stundenlang,
allerdings sehr punktförmig. Für 60 aber der Knaller
Fürn Helm hab ich die neue Hope LED anvisiert (350.- bei BC)

@MrNice
Womit wir beim Thema wären, die erste Nachtfahrt steht noch aus,
wär ja nicht übel wenns noch warm und trocken ist

bis dann
Gruss Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (25. August 2008)

Servus.

@Yo!achim
Der Shore is so gewollt. Is ja jetzt schon einfach, wenn man ne "normale" abfahrt gebaut hätte wäre es für niemand eine herausforderung.

Das DIrtbike? Puh der hammer! Bin schwer am 180Bunnyhop trainieren.
Hatte aber ganz vergesse wie sehr doch HT fahren auf die Fußgelenke geht.
Wenn man mal nen ganzen Tag am rumhüpfen war merkt man das schon kräftig in den Füßen!

Also ich wäre heute bei einer Runde warscheinlich dabei!

Ich schau später wieder rein.

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (25. August 2008)

'tach auch!
wäre so um 18.30 für ne kleine Runde zu haben.
Ab Parkplatz Fürstenlager......
bis dann
Gruss Joachim


----------



## tobi_80 (25. August 2008)

@yo!achim:
Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, würde ich mich dir anschließen. Ich kann aktuell aber noch nicht sicher sagen, ob das mit der Arbeit passt. Melde mich später noch mal.

Welchen Parkplatz meinst du genau? Den an der Abzweigung Mühltalstrasse/Bachgasse? Oder weiter oben am Ende der Bachgasse?

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. August 2008)

@Yo!achim
Muss mal schauen wie`s nachher bei mir ausschaut. Bin heute etwas müde und hab auch schwere Beine von den letzten Tagen... ansonsten morgen abend mal ein Nightride?? Wetter soll ja wieder besser bzw. wärmer werden!!

@Tobi80
Hmh, ist halt immer alles eine Frage der Kohle und des Bedarfs. Also, wenn du ein paar Bucks übrig hast bzw. ein bißchen sparst dann würde ich eher die Hope LED (soll angebl. nochmal heller als meine HID sein) holen. So ein Teil macht dann nachts erst richtig Spass 

@LarsLipp
Wie war die Runde mit den Jungs gewesen?? Der Nokian Gazza in 3,0 sieht ja mal krass aus!!! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi_80 (25. August 2008)

@yo!achim:
Bei mir siehts heute gut aus. Ich bin dann um 18:30 in BA. Parkplatz am Fürstenlager sollte ja zu finden sein 

@MrNice:
Naja, mal schauen. Alleine die beiden Sigmas kosten mich schon knapp 200. Ich will erst mal sehen, wie oft ich tatsächlich nachts fahre. Ideal wäre es, wenn man die ganzen Lampen vorher selbst testen könnte. Mein Geld werd ich auch sicher noch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt los


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2008)

Hi,

na die 3.0er sind wohl nicht schlecht, ok der M muss dann auch Bergab noch treten. Hat aber doch gaz gut Bergauf mitgehalten. Und das noch mit dem schweren Rucksack....

Wir haben dann auch noch die Dirtline am See entdeckt. War doch ganz einfach. Da muss ich aber mal hin wenn ich keine Tour in den Beinen habe. Da ging dann aber nix mehr mit Big Hit und 2.8 / 3.0er Bereifung... Aber mit meinem Radel ist er schon ganz gut geflogen...

Mal sehen, was und ob heute was geht...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (26. August 2008)

'tach auch!
@LarsLipp
Wo gibt's ne Dirtline, an welchem See?

Mein Körper braucht heute ne Pause spüre ich, soll er haben 
Bin die Tage für ne Vormittagsrunde zu haben. Eher Do o. Fr.
Die Krehbergrunde hat mir ganz schön zugesetzt, wer hat denn da 
wieder so'n Tempo angeschlagen,Mr.Nice?

Bis dann
Gruss Joachim


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. August 2008)

@Yo!achim
Wie jetzt?? Ich schon wieder... kann gar nicht sein 

@LarsLipp
Und wie schaut´s nun?? Ich wäre dabei!!

@Tobi80
Hoffe dir hat die Runde auch ein bißchen Spass gemacht. Schade, dass die Waldarbeiter die Abfahrt soo ruiniert haben. Egal, nächstes mal dann wieder... apropo nächstes mal. Da bleibt der "Ständer" aber dann zu Hause 

Gruss
chris


----------



## tobi_80 (26. August 2008)

@MrNice:
Vielen Dank noch mal für die gestrige Tour. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Das mit dem Verzicht auf das tolle Spezial-Gimmick am Rad muss ich mir aber noch schwer überlegen 

Also von meiner Seite aus gerne wieder


----------



## yo!achim (26. August 2008)

n'Abend!

Ich glaub wir müssen mal mit dem Gronauer Förster reden,
JEDESMAL wenn ich den Trail fahre ist der zerstört

Mein Cousin hat mit dem studiert,vielleicht nützt es was? 

@Mr.Nice
Wie ,schon wieder heute? Wohl noch nicht genug gehabt gestern,  ah, verstehe- kaum ist man angeschlagen,wird wie irre trainiert- RR cassette, keine DT1750 mehr, habe schon verstanden...... 
Hab mir beim Fürstenlager-Sprint glaub ich die letzten Körner rausgehaun
muß ich zugeben

@tobi_80
Zugegeben, die Satteltasche an meinem Enduro ist auch nicht
gerade chic, aber so'n Ständer könnte den Eindruck erwecken,
wir würden soviele Pausen machen!
(bei der Sportpark-Runde hat er sich ja dann schon bezahlt gemacht)




bis die Tage
Gruss J


----------



## tobi_80 (26. August 2008)

@yo!achim:
Jetzt mal ohne Witz, so viele Pause, wie wir bei der Sportpark-Tour hatten, wäre der hier ideal gewesen:


----------



## yo!achim (26. August 2008)

@tobi_80
kein schlechter Konter muß ich sagen
aber wichtiger als 'n Ständer sind Pumpe und Ersatzschlauch, oder?
Lieber schlecht gefahren als gut geparkt-sag ich mal

bis zur nächsten Runde...

Gruss J


----------



## LarsLipp (26. August 2008)

Hi,

ja Joachim: der Mr Nice und Martin wussten schon von der Dirtline, haben aber keinem was gesagt!!!   Aber hätte ja nix gebracht, denn sie haben die ja nicht gefunden.

Sind recht kleine Dirts mit Tables. Da können sogar wir fahren. Wollte aber mal vor einer Runde hin, wenn ich kaputt bin, klappt da nix. ALternativ würd ich vieleicht auch mal ein Dirt Bike testen...

Im Moment haben die Kiddies ja Schule, da könnten wir am Donnerstag rocken gehen... Gerne auch mit anschließender Runde. Oder halt im See ein wenig paddeln...

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (28. August 2008)

n'Abend!
Werde erst ab Mi wider dabei sein, hab Dienstmässig die A#####karte
gezogen, jede Nacht bis drei Uhr 
Da geht tagsüber nur das Notwendigste.
Bis denne

Gruss Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (29. August 2008)

@Yo!achim
Was soll den der Quatsch?? Die  doch!! Da wird es wohl Zeit, dass du dir die Hope LED (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24167) anschaffst... war gestern Abend auch mal wieder ne Runde Melibokus damit unterwegs und es war fetttttttt 

@LarsLipp
Wie ich weiß was von einer Dirtline am NWS?? Das wüsste ich aber...  Nee, Spass beiseite, Martin und ich haben sie schon mal gesucht aber nix gefunden!!

Wie schaut`s bei dir am We. mit biken aus??

@Mircro
Und wie schaut`s??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2008)

Hi Jungs,

ich fahr morgen um 12 Uhr ab Schriesheim, erst auf den Weisen Stein dann auf den Königsstuhl und wenn die Luft ausreicht wieder über den Weisen Stein zurück. Alex 75 macht den Guide für mich  wenn wer Lust hat ? Alex hat bestimmt nix dagegen 

Sonntag ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (29. August 2008)

Guude. 

Back from Serfaus und Lago. Ohne nennenswerte Dellen. Nur ein paar blaue Flecken, und die stammen eher von einer Canyontour. 

Serfaus ist so was von geil. Dicke Empfehlung an alle, die gerne runterfahren und ungerne selbst hoch. Das besorgen 7!!! (jaaaa) Seilbahnen, von 1100 - 2450 m. Trails, epic sagen die Amis dazu. Habe ein paar Fotos in mein Album eingestellt. Wer Inder esse hat. Schaut rein. 

Steht am Sonntag etwas an? Bevor ich mir bei den Schwiegereltern nachmittag den Wanst vollstopfe wollte ich mich nochmals sportlich engagieren. 

Gruß

Tim


----------



## LarsLipp (30. August 2008)

Hi,

morgen ist Frühstücken  in Ma angesagt. Keine Ahnung, wann wir zurück sind.

Sonntag wirds ja hoffentlich sonnig und  es geht an den See.


Ich war am Donnerstag noch in BW und bin von der Wippe voll auf den Kopf geknallt. Ich glaub das war nicht so dolle Nicht wirklich was passiert, so ein Helm ist schon dolle. Bin auch schön über die Schulter abgerollt, hat der M gesagt. Aber mein Wakeboardwirbel meldet sich ein wenig. Macht aber nix...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. August 2008)

@LarsLipp
Dann mal gute Besserung!!

@Pfadfinder
Ja, das sieht ja mal nach Spass aus!! Viel. geht`s Ende September mit der Freundin auch noch nach Serfaus... mal schauen was das Wetter so macht. Viel. kannst du mir bis dahin noch ein paar Infos über das Gebiet/Unterkunft zu kommen lassen. Ich meine allerd. leider gelesen zu haben, dass die Bahnen dann schon nicht mehr geöffnet sind

Wg, Sonntag können wir gerne ne Runde ins Auge fassen. Wie schaut`s von der Uhrzeit bei dir aus??

@Micro
Sorry, da muss ich leider passen. Beim nächsten mal wieder. Wie schaut´s bei dir mit Sonntag aus??

@Martin
Hast du meine Dämpferpumpe?? Oder etwa doch der Herr LarsLipp`??

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. August 2008)

Ich habe nachmittags einen Termin bei den Schwiegereltern. Von daher kann es bei mir ruhig früher sein. So 10.00 Uhr. Ist das eine humane Zeit am Sonntag?


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. August 2008)

Ach so, die Bahnen in Serfaus fahren bis  in den Oktober rein. Allerdings braucht man dann eventuell schon ein Board - oder Spikes.


----------



## Micro767 (30. August 2008)

Moin Moin !

@LarsLipp
Gute Besserung !

Sonntag hab ich klar Lust und Laune, nur 10 Uhr ist mir doch etwas zu früh, es muss nicht extra der Wecker klingeln


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. August 2008)

@pfadfinder
Bin morgen um 10 Uhr mit dabei. Falls sich keiner mehr meldet kannst du direkt bei mir vorbei kommen (Adresse schicke ich dir per PM) oder ans Rathaus (Kirchbergstr. 18 gegenüber der Polizeistation) in Bensheim. 

Das mit Board und Spikes ist nicht dein Ernst,oder?? Ich hab gelesen, dass es in Fiss- Serfaus bis weit in den Oktober richtig warm und schön sein soll.... 

@Mircro
Morgen soll`s 30° C geben..... viel. nicht doch lieber den Wecker stellen und ne Runde gemeinsam mit uns drehen?? 

Wenn dir ne halbe Std. was bringt können wir auch gerne 10.30 Uhr machen. Oder was meinst du Pfadfinder??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (30. August 2008)

Hi Chris, 

bin dann morgen vor deiner Haustür. Halb elf ist auc h ok. Gebt einfach Bescheid. Ich richte mich danach. 

Tim


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. August 2008)

@Micro
Dann lass mal was von dir hören!! Bin jetzt weg ab. noch über Handy zu erreichen.

Bis morgen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (30. August 2008)

o.k. werde die 10:30 versuchen !

Heute habt Ihr was verpasst ! 54km 1479hm und ich glaub wir sind die hm auf 100% Trails auch nach unten gefahren !

Danke Alex75 für die tolle Tour !


----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2008)

Bin wach ! Wer noch ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. August 2008)

@Micro
Wach auch.... aber nach gestern muss jetzt erstmal ne Asperin her. 

Das hört sich nach ner guten Tour an!! Hoffe du hast sie dir gemerkt 

Bis gleich

Gruss 
chris


----------



## Martin187 (31. August 2008)

Servus.
Da ich heute mal Frühschicht an der Tanke hatte konnte ich heute auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen.
Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht den Meli mit Fullspeed runter zu ballern!

Wan habt ihr mal wieder Zeit, das wir alle zusa mmen fahren gehen können?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. August 2008)

So kurze Eckdaten von heute: 1237hm 48km und Spaß hat es auch gemacht, gestern war halt mal wieder was was man nicht so oft fährt wie die Trails vor der Haustür 

Ob ich mir die gemerkt habe ? Ne nicht wirklich ! waren viel zu viele aber die grobe Richtung und ein paar davon kannte ich ja auch schon 
Alex fährt die Tour bestimmt auch mal mit ein paar Leuten mehr, wenn wir höflich fragen


----------



## LarsLipp (1. September 2008)

Hi,

ja, ich bin auch mal gespannt, wann wir es mal wieder zu ner gemeinsammen Runde schaffen. Ich bin die Woche aber auch schon wieder ein weng verplant. Mal schauen, was das Wetter heute macht, eventuell geh ich schon früher auf de Piste mit dem Tom. Oder fährt heute jemand?

Mittwoch schaut bei mir noch gut aus! 


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (1. September 2008)

@LarsLipp wann fährst du heute?
Und wann am Mittwoch hättest du Zeit?

Gruß Maddin


----------



## wawa68 (1. September 2008)

Hi, 
bin auch vom Gardasee zurück, allerdings hab ich ein paar Dellen abgekommen...

Weiss nicht, ob ich es rechtzeitig nach Bensheim schaffe, um heute mitzufahren aber ich würde gerne. 
Solltet ihr fahren, wann wäre denn Abfahrt?

*edit* leider wird es bei mir heute nix, schließe mich also Martins Frage nach dem Zeitpunkt für Mittwoch an...


----------



## Micro767 (1. September 2008)

Ich bin raus, diese Woche keine Zeit mehr und das Wochenende bin ich in Winterberg.


----------



## Martin187 (1. September 2008)

Also wenn das Wetter morgen Mittag gut es werde ich Biken gehen.
So gegen 12Uhr.
Wenn jemand lust hat mit zu kommen kann er sich gerne hier oder per Handy melden!

Gruß


----------



## wawa68 (1. September 2008)

Servus Martin,

wie sieht es denn bei dir am Mittwoch aus? Ich könnte gegen 17 Uhr?


----------



## Martin187 (1. September 2008)

Sorry wawa, Mittwoch ist der "Ich mach was mit meiner Freundin Tag"

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (2. September 2008)

@Martin: Ok, perfekter Grund  
Kann leider heute Mittag nicht, wünsch dir aber viel Spass, scheint ja perfektes Wetter zu geben.


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. September 2008)

@Martin187
Sorry, aber da muss ich noch arbeiten!! Trotzdem viel Spass.

@Wawa68
Und wie war`s am Lago di Garda?? Hat das Wetter und die Trails gepasst? Warum gab`s Dellen?? Etwa abgeflogen??

@LarsLipp
Bin ab morgen bis Samstag im Schwarzwald mit den Ü- 60 Jungs unterwegs... viel. dann am Samstag/Sonntag wieder. Schreib mal was rein und ich melde mich dann.

Gruss und eine schöne Woche
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2008)

Hi,

habe heute noch um 13:30 ein Vorstellungsgespräch und muss dann meine Freundin abholen. Morgen wird das Mülltonnenhäuschen abgeholt, auch wieder nix.

Freitag helf ich nem Kumpel beim renovieren, Samstag bin ich bei Elli's Schwester.

Es wirdwohl nix mehr mit einer gemeinsammen RUnde. AUfWIEDERSEHN

Mein Wirbel hat sich nach dem paddeln am See wieder voll beruhigt.

Im Prinzip kanns wieder losgehen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (2. September 2008)

@Mr. Nice: Boa, Gardasee war der Knaller und das bei Dauersonne 
Die Trails sind sehr eindrucksvoll (2x Shuttle auf den Tremalzo), sonst selber hochpedaliert. Bin sehr beeindruckt, der einzige Wehrmutstropfen waren die Mengen von lockerem Gestein in Kinderkopfgröße, die in viel zu grossen Mengen dort rumliegen 
sehr wackelige Angelegenheit...

Hatte einen so richtig spektakulären Abstieg über den Lenker (bin direkt nach einem Drop von einer Wurzel angesprungen worden) und hab Blutsbrüderschaft mit einem Rosenbusch geschlossen... 
Wade und Oberschenkel sehen immer noch aus wie eine topografische Landkarte 

@LarsLipp: Schade, dass es diese Woche nicht klappt, ist deine nächste Woche auch so voll?


----------



## wawa68 (2. September 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> habe heute noch um 13:30 ein Vorstellungsgespräch
> LarsLipp



Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2008)

Hi,

danke fürs Daumendrücken. Ich glaube es hat geholfen. Aber auf welches Pferd setzt ich jetzt? Na vieleicht kommt ja noch was anderes... 

Nächste Woche habe ich noch keine Termine, da gehtes aber vieleicht schon in Runde 2...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (3. September 2008)

...die Qual der Wahl 

Heute scheint das Wetter ja schlecht zu werden, also eher nix mit radeln am Nachmittag, WE komplett verplant also wäre Montag nachmittag ja evtl. eine Alternative? 
Dann sag mal an, wann es dir passen würde.


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. September 2008)

Gude Zusammen,

melde mich wieder aus dem Schwarzwald zurück. Waren drei lustige Tage in einem wirkl. schönen MTB- Revier... auch wenn die zwei Ü- 60 Jungs des Öfteren mal "gewandert" sind 

Hier schaut`s ja moment. nach toter Hose aus!!! Was ist los Jungs?? Keine Lust bzw. Zeit mehr biken zu gehen??

Ich wäre heute für ne Runde zu haben....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (8. September 2008)

Servus.

Ich würde auch ne Runde fahren, wenn das Wetter hält!
Ich hätte ab 17Uhr Zeit.

@Mr.Nice wie schauts aus? wollen wir gleich was fest machen für heute?

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. September 2008)

@Martin187
Können wir gerne machen!! Wobei mir 17.00 Uhr fast zu spät wäre.... oder ist das frühstmöglichster Zeitpunkt bei dir??

Falls ja, dann 17.00 Uhr bei mir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (8. September 2008)

Moin, in der Woche schaffe ich das leider nicht - wird zu früh dunkel. 
Aber am Wochenende gerne wieder. Vllt. Taunus??? Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich fahren wollen. Neues Schaltwerk mit STARK verkürztem Zug ist dran. Habe mir das Saint gegönnt - Shimano haben auch schöne Schaltwerke. Viel Spass heute abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (8. September 2008)

@Pfadfinder
Ja, wird mittlerw. wieder früh dunkel.... dank meiner Hope HID macht mir das aber nix aus 

Wg. We. können wir Taunus gerne mal ins Auge fassen. Mal schauen wer noch alles mit kommen mag bzw. was das Wetter macht.

Bis die Tage...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (8. September 2008)

Hi,

bin heute auch mit am Start. Muss mich ja mal aufraffen.

17:00 Uhr beim Mr. Nice. Ich bin dabei...

Gruß

LarsLipp
PS: morgen und MIttwoch bin ich uinterwegs...


----------



## big toe (8. September 2008)

Hi, würde mich bei Eurer Tour auch anschließen, wenns ok ist?
Bräuchte dann nur noch ne genaue Beschreibung vom Treffpunkt!

Ciao Christof


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2008)

@BigToe
Sorry, hatte gestern nachmittag keinen PC mehr!! Ergo, habe ich erst heute deine Nachricht gesehen... hab dir aber jetzt ne PM mit meiner Adresse/Tel. geschickt für`s nächste mal.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (9. September 2008)

Servus zusammen,

kann leider heute nicht (Dienstags ist Klettertag) würde aber doch zu gerne am Mittwoch eine kleine Ohlyturm-Runde einläuten... das Enduro muß doch eingeritten werden 

Noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2008)

@Wawa68
Na, dann mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Enduro   Bin ja mal gespannt wie`s sich fahren lässt.

Morgen kann ich leider keine Runde drehen, da ich auf dem Winzerfest arbeiten muss.... und heute kannst du ja nicht. Viel. dann Donnerstag/Freitag?? Wobei für Freitag wieder ordentl. Regen angekündigt ist...

@Bigtoe
Habe mit Martin187 jetzt noch nicht`s konkretes für heute ausgemacht. Da ich aber bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten muss hätte ich jetzt mal 18.00 Uhr am Rathaus in Bensheim vorgeschlagen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (9. September 2008)

Servus.
Also ich wäre heute bei einer Runde dabei.

Dann sage ich auch mal 18Uhr am Rathaus!

Bis dann. Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2008)

Zur Information: http://www.bensheim.de/web/index.cfm?pm=news&NewsID=562&IDMenu=22


----------



## Martin187 (9. September 2008)

Also heute sind um 18Uhr dabei:Stefan, big Toe, Mr.Nice und ich.

Gruß und bis gleich!


----------



## Martin187 (9. September 2008)

Hey die Runde heute zum Ohly Turm hat echt sau bock gemacht!!!
Gerne wieder!

Gruß Maddin


----------



## TestTest123 (10. September 2008)

Hi,

habt Ihr die Tour zum Ohlyturm rein zufällig mitgetrackt?
Wenn ja, könnte mir einer von euch die .kml schicken?

Danke und Gruß,
TestTest


----------



## Martin187 (10. September 2008)

Was ist "mitgetrackt" und ".kml"????

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (10. September 2008)

Servus,

er fragt, ob ihr die Strecke mit einem GPS-Gerät aufgezeichnet und dann die Wegpunkte exportiert und in einem für Google Earth vorbereiteten Format abgelegt habt.


----------



## big toe (10. September 2008)

Hi Martin, der Bunnyhob über die Verkehrsinsel hat sich mal voll gelohnt! Bis auf einen Speichenbruch hat mein Laufrad das ganze Programm abbekommen, Seitenschlag, Höhenschlag, Delle und Riss in der Felgenflanke. 

Absolut spitze!!!

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Christof


----------



## Martin187 (10. September 2008)

@Big toe
Das hat sich echt gelohnt! Also wirste ne neue Felge brauchen was?
So ne *******! 
Naja lass mal was von dir höhren!

Gruß


----------



## TestTest123 (10. September 2008)

@Martin187: siehe post Nr. 1499 in diesem Thread (Thema)

@wawa68: Danke für die Übersetzung!

Grüsse,
TestTest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (10. September 2008)

Hi,

an den tester: einfach mal mitfahren. Aber ob wir dir alle Routen zeigen, wenn du die mitlogst, das müssen wir hier erstmal dikutieren....

Ich wäre morgen bei ner Runde dabei: Freitag mus sich zum Tierartzt: eh ich meine unserer Katze...

Na da bin ich mal auf den Wawa und das Enduro gespannt. Dann geht es ja voll ab!

Also: wie schaut es morgen aus, nicht zu spät starten und danach noch auf das Winzerfest???

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Jobmäßig wird es wohl so langsam, aber die Entscheidug wird nicht einfacher. Messen find ich cool


----------



## big toe (10. September 2008)

@Martin

Ne Felge ist noch fahrbar, hat halt jetzt ne kleine Schwachstelle! Muss aber auf jeden Fall zum zentrieren.


----------



## Micro767 (10. September 2008)

Hi Jungs !

Morgen ! Wann ? Wo ? 

Fahrrad ist schon im Auto  muss nur 19:00 wieder zurück sein 

GPS ? Von unseren Touren ? NE ! Nicht von allen !  Sorry !

SMS !?


----------



## wawa68 (10. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

war grade auf ne Runde am Ohly-Turm... hach, wat is dat schee 
Muss leider für Morgen absagen, werde erst gegen 21 Uhr in Bensheim sein  
Wenn ihr dann noch auf dem Winzerfest seid, würde ich mich aber gerne dort einklinken.

@LarsLipp: Kann ich dich anklingeln, wenn ich wieder in Bensheim bin?
und viel Glück mit der Katze... hast du die dicken Lederhandschuhe schon eingepackt? 

@big toe: wie hast du dir denn den so einen Schaden an einer Verkehrsinsel zugezogen?


----------



## tobi_80 (10. September 2008)

Guuuden,

wann und wo würdet ihr denn morgen losfahren? Würde mich evtl. anschließen, kann aber wahrscheinlich erst ab 18 Uhr.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## TestTest123 (11. September 2008)

@Micro767: und von ein paar


----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2008)

Hi,

muss heute noch nach Bad Homburg, dann geht es aber mal wieder an den See. Wenn jemand lust hat, einfach melden. Falls einer mit nem Dirtbike kommt, können wir ja mal die rooky Dirts am See rocken... Vieleicht so ab 14- 15. Uhr

Ne Runde heute abend könntne wir auch drehen, aber nicht zu spät.

Wie schaut es mit ner Runde Winzerfest aus? So ab 19:30 - 20:00 mit den Frauen!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (11. September 2008)

Dat Wochenende steht ja quasi fast vor der Tür. Am Samstag soll es wohl beschissenes Wetter geben, am Sonntag wieder besser, nur etwas kühl. 

Ich werfe mal den Taunus in den Ring, vielleicht gibt's ja schon den ersten Schnee. 

Fakten: 
wenig Kilometer - 30 - 40
viel Höhenmeter - 1.000 - 1.300
und viele Trails bergab - 900 - 1.100 hm

Geht da was? Packt die langen Hosen aus!


----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2008)

Hi,

na wir haben am Sonntag Besuch und gehen wohl Mittags auf das Winzerfest...

Werde jetzt mal an den See gehen und mich ein wenig erholen...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: dann wird es wohl nix mit fahren heute???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (11. September 2008)

@Martin187
Ja, die Runde war spassig wie immer 

@Big Toe
Das nenn ich mal ne Meisterleistung  Dann lass mal das Rad zentrieren und wir sehen uns dann bei einer der nächsten Runde wieder!!

@testtest
Also, hier wird nix mitgetrackt!!! Weder in ktml noch in sonst einem Format... wenn du Lust auf die Runde hast kannst du dich gerne, wie LarsLipp schon gepostet hat, anschließen.

@LarsLipp
Bei mir wird das heute leider nix. Bin irgendwie total müde. Gegen einen Schoppen heute abend auf dem Winzerfest spricht allerd. nicht´s. Werde so gegen 21.00 Uhr im Winzerdorf sein.

@Yo!achim
Lebst du noch?? Wie schaut`s bei dir heute abend mit Winzerfest aus bzw. Lust am Sonntag mal wieder ne Runde im Taunus zu drehen??

@Pfadfinder
Moment. scheint ja die Vorhersage kann`s gut für Sonntag zu sein. Von daher wäre ich einer Runde nicht abgeneigt. Allerdings müsste ich mittags gegen 16.30 Uhr wieder zurück sein...

@Micro767
Wie schaut`s bei dir mit heute bzw. Sonntag aus?? Ich weiß zwar, dass F1 ist aber das letzte mal hattest du doch auch deinen Spass im Taunus.

Gruss und bis heute Abend im Winzerdorf
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (11. September 2008)

16.30 zurück ist ok. Nur wann können wir starten? Winzerdorf hört sich verdammt nach dicken Schädel an.


----------



## Micro767 (11. September 2008)

Heute ist ja vorbei, hatte auf ne SMS gehofft.

Morgen mach ich 15 Uhr Feierabend, Rad ist noch im Auto. Ne SMS und ich komme !

Samstag / Sonntag ? Wann und wo ? F1 ist ja nix neues.


----------



## wawa68 (11. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

entschuldigt, dass ich nicht mehr komme aber bin fix und fertig, hoffe ihr habt viel Spass auf dem Fest.


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. September 2008)

@Wawa68
Ich war alleine auf dem Fest, da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat Heute morgen um halb vier hab ich auch den Weg nach Hause gefunden 

@LarsLipp
Was war los?? Unter der Handynr. bist/warst du nicht zu erreichen!!

@Yo!achim u. Mirco767
Wg. Sonntag sollten wir uns nochmal kurz schließen. Ich denke ein Auto sollte wieder reichen.

@Pfadfinder
Also, so wie`s moment. scheint sehen wir uns Sonntag im Taunus. Was meinst du wie lange wir für die Runde (inkl. Pausen) brauchen?? 3 1/2 bis 4 Std.?? Dann sollte als Startzeit 11.00 Uhr in Eschborn ja reichen. Was denkst du??

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (12. September 2008)

'tach auch zusammen!

Werde heute Abend bei BC bestellen, wer noch was braucht kann mir 
ne PN schicken (bis 20.00 Uhr )

Was Sonntag betrifft, weiß ich nicht recht. Unterm Strich sind das zwei Stunden Fahrt, 15 Euro Sprit und ne Menge Wanderer.  
Ich geb mir dann lieber ne Runde im Odenwald.......

Bis dann

Gruss Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (12. September 2008)

@Yo!achim
War das jetzt ne definitive Absage für Sonntag?? Also, bei dem Wetter glaube ich nicht, dass dort viele Wanderer (das letzte mal waren doch auch kaum welche unterwegs...) sein werden und Benzinkosten werden wie immer unter den Mitfahrern aufgeteilt... naja, du kannst es dir ja nochmal überlegen. Zumal mal wieder ne neue Abfahrt ja nicht verkehrt wäre

Wg. BC schicke ich dir noch eine PM.

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (12. September 2008)

1. 2 Stunden fahrt - dass ist ein Argument dagegen
2. 15 EURO Sprit - wie Mr. Nice schreibt, lässt sich das aufteilen. Drinkt man halt ein/zwei Bier am Abend weniger.
3. viele Wanderer - 1. sinds leider Spaziergänger und 2. sind bei dem Wetter/den Temperaturen nicht so viele unterwegs. Und dort, wo ich fahre meist noch weniger

Was spricht dafür:
1. neue Abfahrten 
2. geile Abfahrten
3. schwere Abfahrten
4. leichte Abfahrten
5. schnelle Abfahrten
6. genialer Kuchen auf dem Feldberg
7. mit fällt noch was ein...

Tim


----------



## LarsLipp (12. September 2008)

Hi,

bei mir wird es auch nix mi Taunus, werde wohl mit DEm BigHit Kollegen und dem Philipp am Sonntag ne RUnde im Odenwald drehen. Ich wollte so gegen 11:00 Uhr starten, das kann sich aber noch ein wenig verschieben. Muss allerdings gegen 15 Uhr zu Hause sein, so wird das nicht viel späterrrrr.

Achtung: ich habe neue Telefonnummern. Wer die noch nicht hat, einfach nochmal melden. Die gab es so gegen Ende August, Anfang September. Die alten Nummern sind nicht mehr gültig!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (12. September 2008)

Hi Jungs !

@Yoachim
Du bekommst eh noch 1 mal Spritgeld für die letzte Taunus fahrt, hab´s nicht vergessen und Mr.Nice schulde ich noch ein Bier 

@LarsLipp
ich brauch Deine neue Tel. noch ! 

Wegen morgen ! Diesmal bin ich für ne frühe Tour da ich um 16 Uhr in Mannheim sein muss !


----------



## Martin187 (12. September 2008)

Hi

@LarsLipp Schick mir mal bitte deine neue Handynummer!

@All Ich wäre morgen auch bei ner Runde dabei wenn das wetter nicht al zu schlecht ist.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (12. September 2008)

Hi,

wenn das morgen mit dem Holz nix wird, dann bin ich auch mit dabei.

Ansonsten starten wir am Sonntag so gegen 11:00 Uhr in Fehle, kann aber auch ein paar Minuten später werden.  Da Philipp ja ne Anfahrt hat und eventuell den Manuel abholen muss.

Ansonsten sieht man sich ja vieleicht auf dem Winzerfest...

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2008)

:kotz:

tolles Wetter


----------



## LarsLipp (13. September 2008)

Hi,

ja passt ja zum Holzschleppen. Hoffe nur, das es nicht regnet. Na hoffentlich stimmt das Wetter die nächsten Tage, nicht mehr so warm aber sonnig.

Wenn es mal ein paar Tage hintereinander gut ist, können wir ja auch noch mal nach Mörfelden.

Wem im Moment langweilig ist: einfach vorbeikommen und Holz schleppen. Dafür gibt es dann mal einen romantischen Kaminabend bei mir...

Haut rein

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. September 2008)

@Mirco767
Stimmt ist heute echt wieder besonders einladend.... was machen deine Planungen nun für morgen?? So wie schaut wird das Wetter ganz vernünftig. Allerd. wären wir nur noch zu zweit da Yo!achim ne Runde hier fahren gehen möchte.

Also überleg´s dir und lass was hören.

Gruss
chris

Ps. Echt, habe ich noch ein Bier bei dir offen?? Auch gut


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2008)

Ich bin morgen noch absolut offen für die Planung ! Hauptsache ich komme auf´s Rad !
Nur zu zweit kommen wir bei mir im Auto unter, drei geht halt schon nimmer. Auch von der Uhrzeit würd ich jetzt sagen bin ich offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (13. September 2008)

Männers, wie schaut's aus? 

@ Mr. Nice
Ich denke, wir kommen mit 4 Stunden hin. Es lässt sich ja immer ganz gut abkürzen. Wann möchtest du zurück sein?

Als Startpunkt wäre mein Vorschlag Oberursel-Hohemark 11.00 Uhr.
Wisst ihr wo das ist? Sonst schlage ich vor, wir treffen uns unterwegs (z.B. Rasthof Gräfenhausen an der A5). 

Schönen Abend


----------



## yo!achim (13. September 2008)

n'Abend zusammen!

Wir kommen dann zu dritt denk ich. Hab grad mit Mr.Nice
telefoniert. (Er lässt grüssen, sein Notebook ist abgestürzt).

@Micro767
Um 10.00 bei mir, sollst Chris vorher abholen.

@PFADFINDER
Ok, ich lass mich überraschen-mal sehn ob du Deinem Namen
alle Ehre machst.
Hohemark geht klar, hab mal in F gewohnt.
Zeitmäßig gibt's bei mir kein Limit, eher körperlich

Auf gutes Wetter und bis morgen

Gruss Joachim






Gruss Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2008)

o.k. ich hole Mr.Nice ab und wir sind 10 Uhr bei dir.

Auch ich hab kein Zeitlimit


----------



## PFADFINDER (13. September 2008)

na dann wird das da ja eine feine truppe. ich werde mir was nettes ausdenken. 

ich habe ein Zeitlimit - das deckt sich aber idealerweise mit dem körperlichen


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2008)

na hoffentlich ist das = oder < als das unsere  

so Bike ist im Kofferraum, Klamotten liegen bereit, Rucksack fast gepackt, Frühstücktisch gedeckt, muss ich nur noch den Wecker stellen


----------



## LarsLipp (14. September 2008)

HI,

na dann mal viel Spass. Ich muss ja auch mal mit.  Na ich werde heute ne runde hier fahren. So selten wie ich im Moment unterwegs war, ist das ja fast wie ne neue Strecke...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. September 2008)

Bin schon fast fertig


----------



## Micro767 (14. September 2008)

Nur was anziehen ??? max. 18°C und Sonne


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. September 2008)

lange sachen sind nicht verkehrt. Auf 800 m Höhe werden es heute max. 10 Grad!!! 

Ich nehme mal einen Jägermeister mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. September 2008)

Soo hoch hinaus wollen wir heute 

Mal schaun was der Schrank noch schnell hergibt  bin dann schon fast auf dem Weg zu Mr.Nice

cu l8er


----------



## tobi_80 (14. September 2008)

@yo!achim & MrNice:
Wollte mich mal bei euch bedanken. Hab auf euer Anraten jetzt immer einen Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe dabei. Gestern war's dann auch soweit und auf dem Heimweg vom Meli hat mir die Schlange in den Schlauch gebissen. Was lernen wir daraus... nie wieder ohne Ersatzschlauch


----------



## Micro767 (14. September 2008)

Schee war´s heute wieder, ich finde es klasse mal was anderes zu fahren als nur dien Hausberg  ich kuriere jetzt erstmal meinen Nacken aus 

@tobi_80
Du wurdes vor deinem Schlangenbiss gesichtet ! Hast aber wohl yo!achim nicht erkannt !?


----------



## tobi_80 (14. September 2008)

@Micro767/yo!achim :
Echt? Das ist ja lustig. Also bei der Abfahrt vom Meli kam mir in der Tat jemand entgegen, der etwas "irritiert" geguckt hat. Aber wirklich zuordnen konnte ich das nicht. Ich bin zwar nur leicht kurzsichtig, aber vielleicht sollte ich wirklich über ne Fahrradbrille mit Optikeinsatz nachdenken. Nichts für ungut, yo!achim - das nächste Mal einfach laut schreien. Keine 5 Minuten später hatte ich sowieso die Schlange erwischt. Da hätte ich auch vorher ne kurze Rast machen können.


----------



## PFADFINDER (15. September 2008)

Hat gestern wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht mit gleichwertigen zu fahren.

@ Dirk Greetz: gute Besserung
@ yo!achim: beim Stadler gibt's die Lyrik U-Turn für 599

Bis denne


----------



## LarsLipp (15. September 2008)

Hi,

na ich werde in Zukunft wieder 2 SChläuche dabei haben. Hatte gestern gleich 2 Plattfüse. Na zum Glück hatte Philipp ja noch einen dabei.

Ich muss ja wirklich auch mal ein neues Gebiet mit erkunden...

Egal, Home-Runde ist auch immer wieder schön.

Wie schaut es denn die Tage aus???

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (15. September 2008)

@Pfadfinder
Saubere Runde gestern  Hat Spass gemacht auch wenn`s oben auf dem Altkönig/Feldberg schon ordentl. frisch war... 

@Mirco767
Und was macht der Hals?? Auch von mir gute Besserung!

@LarsLipp
Nicht nur Reden sondern auch mal in die Tat umsetzen

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (15. September 2008)

'tach zusammen!

@tobi_80

Die Irritation kam daher, dass mir tagsüber selten Biker mit Licht
entgegenkommen, hab Dich jedenfalls von weitem erkannt.
Allerdings hat die Lampe mich so geblendet,dass ich bei dem Tempo nicht erkennen konnte, ob du den Ständer noch dran hast

@PFADFINDER

Werde die Pike noch ne Weile fahrn müssen finanziell gesehn
Hab ja noch das Kona mit ner 66, wäre zumindest für den Part am Altkönig die bessere Wahl gewesen.

@Micro767

Gute Besserung Deinem Hals

Gestern hat's Spass gemacht, der Pfadfinder hatte ein paar für mich neue
Trails auf Lager, Micro gedopt (wie immer),Mr.Nice mit dem
Technik-Knaller (Kettenstrebenschutz  ) und der Oberchaot
hat seine zweite Specialized-Brille verloren 
Danke für's Mitrunterfahren Jungs 

Heute mach ich nix ,was ne Sch..... Kälte

Bis die Tage

Gruss Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2008)

Hi Jungs ! Danke für die Genesungswünsche !

Gestern dick eingeschmiert und mit Kirschkernkisschen gewärmt, für die Nacht noch extra Schmerzmittel eingeworfen. Heute mit Volteren geschmiert, jetzt wieder das Kisschen. Wird schon besser !


----------



## wawa68 (15. September 2008)

Hi Micro,

gute Besserung hoffentlich bist du bald wieder fit.


----------



## LarsLipp (15. September 2008)

HI;

ja gute Besserung. Der Mr Nice hat ja recht. Man, da bin ich Arbeitslos und habe heute bis in die Dunkelheit geschafft. Ich brauche jetzt noch nen Unterstand fürs Brennholz... 

Drückt mal am Mittwoch ab 14:00 Uhr die Daumen, da hab ich ein Bewerbungsgespräch.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (16. September 2008)

Servus. Ich will heute ne Runde fahren gehen. Hat jemand lust mit zu fahren? Uhrzeit ist mir egal.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (16. September 2008)

Danke ! Wird schon besser ! Hab keine Angst mehr vor ner blöden Bewegung, schmiere noch schön Volteren und Donnerstag will ich mal auf´s HT.


----------



## Micro767 (17. September 2008)

Fährt jemand was am Freitag ? Könnte so um 15 Uhr Feierabend machen !

Samstag bin ich in Baden Baden aber ne Tour am Sonntag, nicht zu früh !?!


----------



## LarsLipp (18. September 2008)

Hi,

O, da bin ich am Freitag mit dabei: Start um 15:30 bei mir  sprich 16:00 Uhr in Bensheim? Passt das?

Wenn ich mich aufraffen kann, geh ich heute vieleicht mal fahren, Aber mein Holzunterstand macht noch ein wenig Arbeit....

Wetter passt ja die Tage, da sollten wir doch noch mal eine Runde hinbekommen. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (18. September 2008)

Moin zusammen!

@Mr.Nice
Top Wetter heute, versuch mal so früh wie's geht Feierabend
zu machen, hebe mir dann meine Energie für ne Feierabendrunde auf
Meld Dich nochmal per Tel.

@Micro767
Da ich Urlaub habe, halte ich's kaum aus zu warten bis ihr Feierabend habt,
da wird's schon wieder kalt und dunkel
Sonntag geht auf jeden Fall was 

Gruss Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (18. September 2008)

@Micro: ...wird offensichtlich schnell wieder besser 

Schleppe eine Grippe mit mir rum aber evtl. passt das bis Freitag ja wieder... Uhrzeit wäre ok.
Melde mich morgen nochmal.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. September 2008)

@Yo!achim
Meld mich heute mittag telef. bei dir. Vor 15.30 Uhr wird das allerd. nix bei mir....



yo!achim schrieb:


> da wird's schon wieder kalt und dunkel



Na, dann wird`s doch so langsam Zeit die Hope zu ordern...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (18. September 2008)

Jo ! Rad ist im Auto  hoffe es klappt zeitlich


----------



## LarsLipp (18. September 2008)

Hi,

ja dann gibt das morgen schon ne schöne Runde und am Wochenende muss ich auch fahren. Man geht das alles langsam, wenn  man keinen Plan hat. Aber RIchtfest meines Holzunterstandes ist gefeiert. Jetzt muss ich noch überlegen, was ich als Dach nehme...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (18. September 2008)

Servus.
Ich war heute mit Big toe am Ohly Turm und Big Toe hat mit seinem Andlerblick einen neuen Trail gefunden!
Schön ausgebaut mit Naturdrops und lauter schönen Sachen!!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (19. September 2008)

Servus,

kein guter Tag... muß länger schaffen, wird leider wieder nix mit Tour.
Verdammt, muß doch langsam mal klappen.

Nächste Woche, neuer Versuch... euch eine tolle Tour, Wetter sieht ja wieder richtig genial aus.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. September 2008)

@LarsLipp
Sorry, 16.30 Uhr ist mir heute zu spät. Werde vorher mal ne Runde drehen. Viel. sieht man sich ja noch.

Wg. Sonntag können wir nochmal plaudern. Wetter soll ja so bleiben.

Gruss und viel Spass bei eurer Runde
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. September 2008)

Hi,

war mit dem Micro mal wieder die Ferierabnd Classic Runde fahren. Hat auch mal wieder Spass gemacht.

@ Martin: ich glaube du warst das mit der SMS. Ich habe ein neues Handy und noch nicht alle Nummern gespeichert. Eigentlich reagier ich auch nit so sehr auf SMS: ist doch ein Telefon: ruf einfach an...
Nun bist du aber programmiert...

Geht morgen was

Gruß


LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (19. September 2008)

Jo ! Classic Tour war auch mal wieder fast was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (19. September 2008)

Hi Wenn das Wetter morgen gzt ist würde ich fahren gehen! Muss aber um 14Uhr wieder zu hause sein also würde ich nur zum Ohly Turm oder so fahren.

Jemand lust mit zu kommen? Würde gerne mal den neuen Trail fahren den ich mit Big toe gefunden habe!

Nur leider kommt man an einer etwas blöden stelle raus! Man müsste mal einen anschluss-Tail finden.

Big toe hat Bilder vom Trail gemacht, es gibt dort Drops, Anlieger, Kicker, Doubles halt alles was das Herz begehrt!

Ich schau morgen früh wieder hier rein!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (20. September 2008)

Hi,

ich wäre mit am Start, gerne auch früher. Habe mein Handy einstecken....

Oder fährt jemand noch später? Der Trail klingt aber gut!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (20. September 2008)

War wohl nix mit mir heute,

wie schaut es denn morgen aus???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (20. September 2008)

Also ich würde morgen nach der Arbeit eine Runde fahren. Also würde bei mir so 17.45Uhr am Rathaus werden!
Ich will mit Big toe den neuen Trail fahren! 
Bei interesse grade mal durchklingeln oder hier was reinschreiben.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (21. September 2008)

Hi,

17:45, da wird es ja schon fast dunkel. Oh man, die dunkle Jahreszeit beinnt so langsam: wie schaut es denn sonst so aus?

Würde auch gerne ein weig früher fahren. Eventuell könnt man sich heute Abend noch zu ner Portion Tappas im el Courazone treffen.

Für die die weiter anreisen: duschen ist bei mir möglich...

Also wie schaut'sdenn aus, gerne auch ein kurzer Anruf zur schnelleren Koordination. Habe den Rechner zwar an, sitze aber nicht dran...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## tobi_80 (21. September 2008)

Moin,

keine Ahnung von welchem Trail LarsLipp spricht. Ich werde mich jedenfalls so gegen 11 auf den Weg zum Ohlyturm und danach Melibokus machen.

Sollte euch also im Wald ein Leuchtwesen begegnen, wisst ihr ja Bescheid ;-)

Falls jemand spontan Interesse hat, kurz melden.

Grüße
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2008)

Ich sitze jetzt erst beim Frühstück. Gestern das New Pop Festival in Baden Baden war wieder mal echt toll und spät


----------



## LarsLipp (21. September 2008)

Hi,

ja und Mr Mcro? Fahren oder nicht fahren, das ist hier die Frage. Und was ist mit dem Rest? Einer ist ja schon weg...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2008)

Bei mir nicht vor 13 Uhr !
Fahren sollte ich schon noch ! Hab gestern wie immer in Baden Baden auch schwer gesündigt was das Essen angeht


----------



## Martin187 (21. September 2008)

Also bei einer Runde Tappas wÃ¤re ich dabei! Wobei es im Fiesta in HochstÃ¤dten auch heute Tappas all you can eat gibt. fÃ¼r 7,90â¬ glaube ich!
Und die schmecken da echt super!

GruÃ Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (21. September 2008)

Hi,

Micro: kommst du zu mir? Dann starten wir so gegen 13:00 Uhr.

Gerne nehmen wir auf unserer Tour noch jemanden mit!

Beim Fiesta gibt es Burritos all you can Eat beim El Courazone 5 Tappas für 9,90 und Cocktail happy hour bis 20:00 Uhr.

Wir wollten auch nicht so spät essen gehen, wenn du erst um 17:irgendwas startest wirds eventuell spät. Ansonsten sind wir auch fü Fiesta offen!

Auch nichtfahrer dürfen mittessen.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2008)

Jep ! Packe zusammen und lade ein, könnte aber 15 Minuten länger dauern


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. September 2008)

@yo!achim
Wie schaut`s bei dir?? Schon unterwegs?

@LarsLipp
Wäre auch dabei.Holt mich doch gerade zu Hause ab... bin ab 13.15 Uhr startbereit.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. September 2008)

@LarsLipp
Ach so, ganz vergessen:http://www.fiestastyle.de/Fiesta_RESTAURANT/Fiesta-Woche/body_fiesta-woche.html

Würde mir auch mehr zusagen als Tapas im El Chorazon.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2008)

So fertig ! Fahre jetzt los aber da Stau auf der A5 komm ich über die Dörfer !


----------



## LarsLipp (23. September 2008)

Hi,

zum neuen Trail muss man hier nicht viel sagen: Hui aber sind ein paar heftige Passagen drin. Sollte aber auch "geheim" bleiben...

@Chris: wenn wir den fahren: FF mitnehmen und vieleicht Protektoren!!!

Ich bin wohl für heute raus: die Holzhütte ruft: muss das Dach besorgen...

Morgen muss ich mal schauen, entweder habe ich heute oder morgen oder übermogen noch einen Termin... Dann kann ich eher Nachmittags.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (23. September 2008)

HI
Ja der Trail ist echt hammer! Und heute wird er noch etwas ausgebaut!

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (23. September 2008)

neue Woche, neues Glück 

Hat jemand morgen Nachmittag Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. September 2008)

@Wawa68
Zeit schon aber bei dem Wetter überhaupt keine Lust

Echt zum :kotz:!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. September 2008)

lust schon aber keine zeit, morgen früh geht es nach dortmund


----------



## wawa68 (24. September 2008)

@Micro: Viel Spass, Dortmund ist genial

@Mr. Nice: Echt? Wetter sieht doch eigentlich ganz nett aus?? Zumindest im Netz melden sie grau aber trocken...


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. September 2008)

@Wawa68
Genau dieses grau geht mir auf den Sa** bzw. drückt mir auf die Stimmung!! Wo bleibt der goldene Herbst??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (24. September 2008)

Das Wetter scheint heute doch etwas besser zu sein.

Wer würden den heute fahren? Und wann?

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (24. September 2008)

Ich 

Ich denke, ich könnte sooooo bis 4 in Bensheim sein evtl. auch ne halbe Stunde später, wenn die A5 mal wieder dicht sein sollte...

@Mr. Nice: gib dir einen Ruck, ich könnte ja die Big Bang mitbringen und dir eine eigene Sonne machen


----------



## wawa68 (24. September 2008)

sodelle, bin jetzt in Bensheim und bereit... 
hier ist es echt nicht so gemütlich, in KA schien die Sonne 

Warte noch bis um 17:30, dann fahr ich los oder schmeiss mich doch aufs Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. September 2008)

Hi,

mist, ich habe Halsschmerzen Man, wo ist der goldene Herbst??? Echt zum :kotz:

Hoffe es wird keine Erkältung!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (25. September 2008)

hab mir gestern auch irgendwas eingefangen... immerhin soll das WE ja richtig nett werden.
Gute Besserung an alle Wettergeschädigten


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. September 2008)

@Wawa68
Ja, am We. soll`s besser werden!! Daher werden die Koffer gepackt und es geht ab in die Alpen  Hoffentl. gibt`s ein stabiles Hochdruckgebiet das ne Woche hält

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (25. September 2008)

Hi
Diesen Sonntag werde ich mit Big toe zum neuen Trail gehen und mit einem Kumpel schöne Bilder machen!
Mal sehen wie lange der Trail stehen bleibt, weil wir heute wieder besuch vom Förster hatten und der war nicht so nett wie der andere!

Naja mal schauen wie sich die Sache entwickelt!

@Mr.Nice wie schauts aus, das du mal herausfindest was für uns ein nettes Gelände wäre. Das wir mal mit der Stadt Bensheim versuche eine Lösung für unser problem zu bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## one track mind (26. September 2008)

moin. geht heute jemand fahren? mein neues rad ist fertig und ich werde ne runde am meli drehen. d.h. einmal rauf und runter und dann ne runde hüpfen. jemand bock?


----------



## Martin187 (26. September 2008)

Sorry bin für heute raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. September 2008)

Heute kann ich nicht aber wie schauts Sonntag aus ?


----------



## LarsLipp (27. September 2008)

Hi,

Sonntag sollte bei mir wieder gehen. Bin immer noch an dem Holzunterstand und etwas erkältet. Aber schon viel besser und ein wenig Bewegung und frische Luft sollten helfen. Muss beim Bergaubfahren den Hals schützen. Am besten auch den FF auf und dann passt das.

Will auch nicht zu späth starten.....

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (27. September 2008)

Und wann wollen wir los ?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. September 2008)

Hi,

@Micro: so gegen 11:00 Uhr? Sende mir doch bitte mal deine Festnetznummer zu..

Bin zwar noch ein wenig angeschlagen und werde eher gemütlich ne Runde fahren. Dann bin ich aber bestimmt wieder gesund.

HOLZUNTERSTAND ist auch fertig... Jetzt muss nur noch das Holz rein...

Wie sieht es heute mit Tappas im El Courazone aus??

LarsLipp

PS: fährt noch jemand???


----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2008)

Morgen, 

sorry aber das wird nix mehr bei mir heute  hab viel zu lange gepennt.

Tel. folgt


----------



## LarsLipp (28. September 2008)

... und sonst noch jemand locker unterwegs???


----------



## one track mind (29. September 2008)

heute jemand meli?


----------



## one track mind (29. September 2008)

na dann geh ich eben jetzt alleine fahrn


----------



## Martin187 (30. September 2008)

@OTM  Was hast du denn für ein neues Bike?


----------



## one track mind (30. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (30. September 2008)

@ OTM
Na aber hallo!!! Das is ja mal nen schönes Bike! 180mm?
Ist das ein DHX 4.0 oder 5.0?

Hast ja den selben Sattel und Griffe wie ich!

Gruß


----------



## one track mind (1. Oktober 2008)

ist ein DHX 5.0


----------



## Micro767 (1. Oktober 2008)

Nabend !

Freitag wer ich in den Taunus fahren, Treffpunkt dort 12 Uhr dort an der Hohenmark.
Hat wer Lust mitzukommen, Lokal vor Ort.

Ausser es regnet :-(


----------



## Martin187 (3. Oktober 2008)

Wer lust hat heute biken zu gehen bitte bei mir melden!
Wir sind heute mit ein paar schwereren Bikes und ein paar Mädels unterwegs also wird es eher gemütlich! (Bergauf  )

Wir wollen Ohlyturm, den neuen Trail fahren, dann wieder hoch Ohlyturm normal runter, dannach Toter Mann-Trail und im anschluss Meli!

Bin hier im Forum oder per Handy erreichbar

Start ca. 1-2 Uhr

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich war ja krank und mit Elli nur auf dem Kirchberghäuschen. orgen wäre ich aber eigentlich bereit für ne kleine Runde.
Es soll ja auch nicht regnen, aber ist ja schon fas Novemberkalt...

Falls ich hier nich reagier auch gerne per Telefon / Handy.

Uhrzeit: nicht zu spät!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab keine Zeit mehr dieses WE, Papa wird morgen 70 und feiert groß im Verein, heist Sonntag aufräumen.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

na das Wetter spielt ja heute eh nicht mit. Falls es noch abtrocknet fahr ich wohl mal ne Runde. Man oh man: wo ist der goldene Herbst???

Nächste WOche seht ja auch eher bescheiden aus: da hatten wir ja letztes Jahr im Nevember besseres Wetter!!!

Dann bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

im Moment wird das Wetter ja wieder besser??? UND???

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

nichts los hier im Moment: He Mr Nice: wie war der Urlaub?

Mist, bei Ebay hab ich nen Stinker verpasst: Sollte meine Grenzu vieleicht ein wenig erhöhren: ging für unter 900 inkl Versand weg... Na, der Herbst WInter ist ja noch lang un es kommen bestimmt wieder neu Chancen...

Wetter wird ja die Tage weder freundlicher: hat jemand früher Zeit???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (7. Oktober 2008)

jepp, diese woche hab ich noch früher zeit. vielleicht, geh ich nachher noch ne runde fahren. ich meld mich gegebenenfalls nochmal hier.


----------



## one track mind (7. Oktober 2008)

also, ich nehm nachher den 14:30 zug die bergstrasse runter und fahr dann auf den meli. falls jemand bock hat mitzukommen: melden.


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi,


nun ist es wohl zu späth. Na ich war im Garten mit Holzhacken beschäftigt.

Wetter ist ja optimal für Bewegung drausen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (7. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOj_Y5_jH1o


ich muss demnächst auch mal holz hacken. das dumme ist nur unser holz liegt noch im wald


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

na dann mal viel Spass. Was sollte derLink: bin zwar nicht der Punker aber:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am6yqM53Djk habe ich mal als Kidie gehört...

Eventuell gibt es doch noch den Stinker, der Käufer konnte es wohl nicht kaufen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Oktober 2008)

Gude Zusammen,

melde mich auch wieder zurück. Serfaus rockt gewaltig  Da müssen wir nächstes Jahr unbedingt zusammen hin!! 6000 hm bergab ohne nur einmal bergauf zu fahren 

Leider sind mir bei einer Abfahrt gleich zwei Lager geplatzt  daher ist das Rad auch moment. zur Problembehandlung beim Händler.

Falls ich es die Tage abholen kann wäre ich bei ner Runde wieder mit am Start.

Gruss und bis die Tage 
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (9. Oktober 2008)

Servus. Habe jetzt in meinem den DHX 4.0 Coil drinen und mach die Tage mal eine Probefahrt! Bin mal gespannt wie die huddel sich jetzt fährt!

Kann mir mal einer einen Tipp geben wie ich herausfinde ob die richtige Feder für mich verbaut ist?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Martin,

das ist ganz einfach. Mach mal nen Flatdrop aus 4m Höhe. Wenn es dann nicht durchschlägt, passt es für dich

Wie schaut es denn heut eMittag as? Ich  habe so ab 15:00 Uhr Zeit. Da passt das Wetter auch noch für die kurze Hose. Noch jemand mit dabei???

Trocken ist es ja auch... Könnt man fast nochmal die Tage nach Mörfelden Walldorf, oder doch mal Beerfelden??

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Ich glaube ich fall für einen Bikepark besuch aus! Meine hintere Felge ist gebrochen :-(.

Morgen fahr ich vielleicht ne kleine Runde. Felsenmeer-Meli aber ohne große Aktion das die Felge noch hält.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

na, hast du meinen Rat befolgt und den 4 Meter Flatdrop gemacht

Ja, eventuell würd ich auch ne kleine RUnde drehen. Habe morgen Abend pflichtveranstalltung Ellis Geburtstag. Von daher auch am Sonntag nicht für 9:00 Uhr.......


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich will morgen ne Runde fahren! Mit Big toe seiner Freundin und evtl. Stefan. Wir würden gegen 12Uhr starten!

Hat jemand lust mit zu fahren?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi Martin, hört sich gut an ! 

Melde mich aber nochmal, will gerade auf´s HT und damit auf den Meli von zuhause aus. Bin z.Z. aber nicht Fit, schau mer mal


----------



## Martin187 (11. Oktober 2008)

Also morgen ist Treffpunkt bei mir! 12Uhr.
Wer meine Andresse nicht kennt kann mir ne PM schreiben! Ich schau morgen früh wieder hier rein!

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte ab was meine Oberschenkel morgen beim Treppen laufen sagen, denke aber das ich mit komme. So schlimm war es heute dann doch nicht.

Was habt ihr den geplant zu fahren ?


----------



## Martin187 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das wie Felsenmeer-Toter Mann fahren oder toter Mann-Meli.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (12. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar bis gleich, werd beim Obi parken und zu Dir radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

na ich war dasnn Gestern auch noch ne Runde aleine im Wald. Sonst passen mir bald keien Hosen mehr...

Wie schauts denn die Tage aus? Jemand vor Feierabend unterwegs???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (13. Oktober 2008)

servus.
Ich will morgen evtl. so gegen 3Uhr ne Runde drehen. Würde gerne mal wieder auf den Meli fahren!

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

wie sollte es auch anders sein: morgen habe ich um 14:30 einen Termin...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin raus bis Samstag ! 
Hab aber kein Plan wann ich Freitag online komme


----------



## Martin187 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich will mit Christof evtl. am 26.10 auf den Feldberg fahren wenn das wetter hält!
Wäre jemand dabei?

Habe einen SX Trail Fahrer im StudiVZ kennengelernt der uns da ein paar gute Trails zeigen will. (Also FF muss mit!)

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2008)

Feldberg ist toll, nur mit nem SX Fahrer und Euch bin ich ja nur noch am hinter schieben bergab.


----------



## Martin187 (13. Oktober 2008)

Kleine Umfrage! Ihr kennt ja alle mein Bike!

Neue Felgen werden bestellt (Spank Subrosa ).

Jetzt die Frage: Soll ich sie in Weiß oder Braun nehmen?

Danke


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2008)

weiß


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich bin auch für weiß und der Chris betimmt auch als "weiser" Fan...

Mal schauen, habe gerade nen Stinker im Angebot und schlage da wohl zu. Dann brauch ich nur noch ein wenig mehr Mut...

Wie schauts mal wieder mit ner Runde WErnetanne aus? Sollte ja im Moment trocken sein. Könnte eventuell morgen Mittagoder Donnerstag / Freitag!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Achso: wir könne auch hier fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (14. Oktober 2008)

@Larslipp morgen Mittag hätte ich zeit ab 15.30Uhr. Was geht so in Wernetanne?

Also ich denke das ich weiß nehmen werde!

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

na wir waren doch schonmal in Wernetanne. Alternativ können wir auch hier ne Runde fahren. 15:30 klingt gut, ich habe um 11:00 einen Zahnartztermin in annheim, da bin ich auf jedenn Fall wieder zu hause...

Es sollte ja trocken sien in WErnetanne, würde passen...

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Oktober 2008)

@Martin187
Si,würde die Felgen wenn auch in weiß nehmen Allerd. hab ich von den Subrosa Felgen sehr viel schlechtes in Bezug auf Qualität (Lack platzt schnell ab bzw. verdellen schnell) gelesen.... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351480 Hängt wahrs. aber auch sehr von der Fahrweise ab

Wg. Feldberg bin ich grundsätzl. dabei wobei wir dort auch schon einige versch. Strecken gerockt haben ohne FF Helm. Allerd. nie die "illegale" DH Strecke... Wann hast du vor dort zu fahren??

Ich bräuchte mal deine Hilfe beim Thema Street/Dirtbike da ich mir für den Winter eins kaufen wollte um meine Fahrtecknik zu verbessern.... was hälst du vom P1/P2 von Speiseeis oder diesem hier http://www.radfachmarkt.de/Fahrraeder/Dirtbike/Cube-Flying-Circus-2009::1588.html: ?? Das P2 gibt´s beim BTreff gerade für 649,- Euro. Oder hast du noch ein paar Alternative (gerne auch gebraucht) in der Preiskl. 500 - 700 Euro parat??

@LarsLipp
Heute und morgen komme ich vor 17.00 Uhr hier leider nicht raus. Am Freitag nachmittag könnte ich allerd. schon ab 13.00 Uhr und wäre bei ner Runde Wernertanne auch gerne dabei.

Ansonsten wie schaut`s bei euch mit einem N8tride aus??

Gruss 
chris


----------



## Micro767 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi Chris !

Was macht Dein Rad ?

Ich freunde mich immer mehr mit dem Gedanken an mir ne 1/2 wegs brauchbare Lampe zu kaufen um auch mal beim Nightride mit zufahren  !


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Oktober 2008)

@Micro767
Hab das Rad am Donnerstag Abend bei Carsten schon abholen können und war am We. auch gleich mal mit Tina ne Runde fahren. Waren scheinbar wirkl. nur die Lager!!

Ja, ne gescheite Lampe ist im Herbst/Winter nicht verkehrt!! Würde mir mal diese hier genauer anschauen: http://www1.hibike.de/?sessionID=A5...D=&productID=707b20c9073ebe8de2883052116ff76b wobei man die Endurance in meinen Augen gar nicht braucht!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

würde ja auch gerne aber zur Zeit bin ich immer erst sehr spät daheim... würde mich also beim N8tride gerne anhängen, wenn ihr Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fahren würdet?

@Chris: was rufen die denn für das P2 so auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi Chris,

schön zu hören das dein Rad wieder läuft und das Carsten dir helfen konnte. Hoffe seine Rechnung war auch o.k. !?

Na die Lampe liegt dann doch noch weit ausserhalb von dem was ich bereit bin zu zahlen.
Ich hab da so ne Milchmädchen Rechnung: 
Preis geteilt durch ca. X Nightrides pro Winter = ??


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Oktober 2008)

@Mirco767
Rechnung hat schon gepasst. Kein Thema.

Nochmal wg. der Lampe. Klar sind 350,- Euro ein stolzer Preis ab. bei ca. 4 Fahrten im Monat sind das bei einem halben Jahr Dunkelheit 14,50 (und das nur auf ein Jahr gerechnet!!).... ein Fitnessstudio kostet da schon im Monat das doppelte!!

@Martin187
Wie findest du die hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/141921/cat/50 bzw. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/140066/cat/56/date/1219751750

Wären genau in meinem Budgetrahmen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (14. Oktober 2008)

Also das Cube ist etwas unüberdacht aufgebaut! Und auch nicht schön. Meine Meinung.

Das P.3 is ein gutes Angebot. Is nur die Frage ob halt nicht was defekt ist!

Ich habe mal meinen Kumpel von BS-Bikestation gefragt!

Der stellt mir mal eins zusammen max.700 Euro! Und schickt mir dann ne Teileliste! Dann wäre es neu und du kannst bei den Parts noch etwas mitreden!

Soll es eher ein Dirt oder ein Street bike sein?

Jetzt noch ne frage von mir: Ich könnte für den selben Preis auch Mavic EX 721 bekommen! Soll ich die lieber nehmen wie die Spank?

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Oktober 2008)

@Martin187
200,- Euro sind natürl. schon einiges... was für ein Rahmen wäre dann bei deinem Kumpel verbaut?? Sollte doch schon eher für Street ausgelegt sein, denn wo haben wir hier schon Dirthügel!! Suche halt einfach was um im Winter ein wenig an der Fahrtechnik (Bunny Hop, Manuel usw.) zu üben. Du kennst mich ja

Am liebsten wäre mir aber ein Rahmen den man für "alles" (Street/Dirt/Skate-Park oder auch mal 4x) nutzen kann...

Wg. der Felge... hmh, die Subrosa sieht halt schon viiiiiiel stylischer aus als eine Mavic721. Aber es geht ja bei dir nicht nur um aussehen sondern vorallem um Funktion. Was würdest du für eine Narbe verbauen??

Mein pers. Favorit wäre ne 5.1 mit ner Hope Nabe ( http://www.twenga.de/angebot/38592/7965375226243282126.html ). Günstige altern. sind auch noch diese LRS: http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...-Shot-Track-Mack-disc-Laufradsatz::15782.html und http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...1-disc-Laufradsatz-Black-or-White::16233.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir die EX721 mit Hope pro 2 Naben bestellt!

Klar is es schade um den sytle aber bei meiner noch nicht so sauberen fahrweise sind die Subrosa  schnell im Eimer.

@Mr.Nice hast du meine PM bekommen?

Das P ist halt auch geschmackssache! Ich finde ein Dirtbike mit Stahlrahmen schöner.

Du kannst dir auch mal meins ausleihen bevor du dir eins kaufst!

Gruß


----------



## tobi_80 (14. Oktober 2008)

@Micro767:
Bzgl Lampen. Ich hab mir vor ~ 2 Monaten ne Sigma Karma Pro (Helm) und Sigma PowerLed Pro (Vorbau) geholt. Jeweils mit Lion-Akku. Ein bißchen schiele ich auf eine Hope - allerdings waren sie mir bisher zu teuer. Wenn du Interesse an nagelneuen Sigma-Leuchten hast, sag Bescheid. Vielleicht lass ich mich dann doch zu diesem (Monster-)Invest einer Hope hinreißen.


----------



## Micro767 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab noch kein Plan ob oder was, ist alles noch in der Anfangs Überlegung !


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

@Chriss: Wir haben hier keine Dirthügel? Du findest die nur nicht...! 4x macht wahrscheinlich ohne Federung hinten auch nur Spass, wenn du die Landungen triffst. 

Na bei mir passiert wohl auch was in Richtung Bike: zu 99% habe ich meinen Stinker gefunden. 

Na das mit dem Freitag sollten wir im Auge behalten!

Die Rechnung mit dem Fittness Studio stimmt nur bedingt: 6 Monate a 50 Euro sind 300 - 200 Förderung von der Krankenkasse = 100 / 6 = 16 Euro im Monat. Aber nur, wenn man auch ne Förderung bekommt. 

Nightride wäre aber schonmal Cool!

Wenn  es nicht zu viel geregnet hat, können wir ja nach Wernetanne. Ansonsten halt local und mal wieder in die Rinne??? Oder auch am Samstag mal nach Beerfelden???

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## wawa68 (15. Oktober 2008)

@Larslip: ich glaub dieses WE ist in Beerfelden das Jahresabschlußrennen


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Oktober 2008)

@LarsLipp
Stimmt, Wawa68 hat recht!! Guckst du: http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/news.htm!!

Wg. Freitag können wir uns gerne nochmal kurzschließen. Mal schauen was das Wetter morgen so macht. Leider ist ja Regen angekündigt!!

Was für ein Stinky hast du im Auge?? Die Dirthügel am See hab ich in der Tat noch nicht gesehen. Sollen wir unbedingt noch nachholen. Grüsse an Eli und natürl. alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.

@Martin187
Ja, die 721 ist auch glaub ich die bessere Entscheidung. Vorallem die Hope Nabe ist natürl. sehr geil

Deine PM hab ich bekommen und werde im Laufe des Tages antworten.

@Tobi und Micro767
War gestern Abend noch ne Runde Meli ballern und was soll ich sagen, es war einf. wieder zu fett Wird Zeit, dass hier noch ein paar Hope Lampen vertreten sind

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

na ein 2006er Stinky in M mit DHX 3 und  ner 66er Rc mit 170mm (2005)
Truvativ Boxguide und ansonsten ziemlich Standard MTX Felgen: für 840 inkl Versand! Da kann ich ja fasst nix falsch machen, ausser es ist Schrott. Na dann geht es direkt wieder zu Ebay...


Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Gut dass du noch gefragt hast: Ist ja ein Boxguide kein Shiftguide: nur ein Kettenblatt! Dann wird es wohl doch nix! Werde das mal noch nachprüfen...


----------



## Martin187 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wollt ihr am WE nach beerfelden?

@Larslipp Dann handel es auf 800â¬ runter, dann kannste auf 2 BlÃ¤tter umbauen!

GruÃ


----------



## one track mind (15. Oktober 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Ist ja ein Boxguide kein Shiftguide: nur ein Kettenblatt! Dann wird es wohl doch nix! Werde das mal noch nachprüfen...



ähem: falls da keine kurbel, dran ist, an die man kein kleines kettenblatt schrauben kann, dürfte der umbau so um die 50 kosten. ansonsten, ne lx kurbelgarnitur kaufen. ist billig, leicht und hält ewig...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ja, shifter un Umferfer und Ritzel oder halt ne passende Kurbel...


na mal sehen, ich zweifel hatl noch ein wenig. Mit dem Umbau komm tich ja wieder nem neuen näher...

SCheiß Wetter...

LarsLipp


----------



## tobi_80 (15. Oktober 2008)

@MrNice: Wenn du mal unter der Woche gegen Abend Richtung Meli / Ohly fährst, sag einfach mal Bescheid.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi,


und wie schaut es heute aus? Mr Nice: früh am Start? Dann lass uns doch mal ein wenig fahren gehen. Wenn du Lust hast, können wir ja mal die neue Streke erkunden. Oder TM, Meli & Rinne ein wenig aufhalten...

Start nict zu spät...  Ich kann ja schon recht früh... Schlag was vor Gerne direkt nach deiner Arbeit-

Noch jemand Lust?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Oktober 2008)

@Tobi
Wenn ich das nächste mal einen N8tride machen werde ich mich vorher bei dir melden.

@LarsLipp
Wie besprochen 15.00 Uhr Treffpunkt bei mir.

@Yo!Achim
Lebst du noch?? Wie schaut`s bei dir heute bzw. die Tage mit Biken aus?? Müsste auch dringend mal meine Bremsbeläge bei dir abholen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

braucht hier jemand einen 2mal vorne gefahrenen 2.4er Nobby NiCK? Geb ich für 25 Euro (ist das OK) gerne her...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Oktober 2008)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> braucht hier jemand einen 2mal vorne gefahrenen 2.4er Nobby NiCK? Geb ich für 25 Euro (ist das OK) gerne her...
> 
> ...



Das glaub ich dir gerne 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi also ich bin erst um 17Uhr wieder in Bensheim.
Ich würde dann vielleicht nochmal direkt zur Rinne fahren!
Ich ruf dann mal kurz bei Mr.Nice oder Larslipp an das man sich vielleicht dort treffen kann!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Oktober 2008)

H Martin,

das wäre ja cool, dann können wir schon ein wenig üben und dann kommt der MEISTER...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Ich war noch bis 19Uhr in der Rinne. Hab auch mal etwas geübt.
Is aber bei der Heimfahrt verdammt unangenehm geworden. So schon verschwitzt durch den kühlen abend radeln is schei..e.

Gruß


----------



## Martin187 (18. Oktober 2008)

hi
wir werden wahrscheinlich gegen 15 uhr eine runde starten. 
treffpunkt rathaus 

wer lust hat kann kommen!

gruß martin


----------



## Martin187 (18. Oktober 2008)

Wir Treffen Und Erst Um 15.30!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2008)

zu spät ! War mit dem HT im Ried unterwegs ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (18. Oktober 2008)

War sehr lustig heute! Hatte 2 Baumkontakte, macht echt spaß mit der Natur zu kuscheln!
Und wenn ich das klackern von Mr.nices DT naben höhre, freue ich mich noch mehr auf meinen LRS!

Wenn noch jemand Teile braucht kann er bescheid sagen! Wenn der LRS von Bs kommt, könnte man Versandkosten sparen!

@Yo!achim: Ich hab die Feder morgen beim arbeiten dabei!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

so ich war Gestern mit dem Aff in Winterberg, recht kurzfristig. Mehrim persönlichen Gespräch...

Der hatte einen Abgang: Tipp von Ihm: nicht vom Rad springen, sondern den ersten Aufprall mit den Dämpfern abfangen und dann vom Rad werfen lassen.

Ich hatte zum Glück nur eine gebrochene Speiche...

Man, war dem sein Fuss dick!  Na gut, ich konnte dann sien Big Hit fahren und freue mich jetzt auf mein Stinky: Hoffe das ist auch so OK wie beschrieben!

Wie schaut es denn heute aus? Bin soweit zu ner kleinen Tour bereit!

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Gestern waren wir mal wieder unterwegs, trockenes Laub ist ja noch OK, lustig wird's, wenn es Nass wird...

Na das Wetter soll ja wieder sonninger werden, mr Nice: Freitag wieder ne frühe Nachmittagsrunde?

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: bei http://stores.ebay.de/Sport-Kartell_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d999QQftidZ2QQtZkm gibt es recht günstig Bremsbeläge. (Veleicht ja auch was anderes. 4er Packs recht günstig meiner Meinung nach Kool Stop. (Marke ist mir inzwischen GAL..) Wenn einer Interesse hat wird ja bei Portoteilung günstiger. Vieleicht will ja aber auch einer noch nen Reifen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Oktober 2008)

@LarsLipp
Freitag mittag ne Runde Biken können wir gerne ins Auge fassen. Würde mich Freitag morgen nochmal diesbzgl. bei dir melden. Hoffen wir mal dass das Laub nicht allzu nass sein wird, da`s sonst wirkl. extrem rutschig wird...

Wg. Bremsbelägen schau ich mal und sag dir bescheid.

@Micro767
Na, von dir haben wir auch schon länger nix mehr gehört!! Wie schaut`s bei dir mal wieder mit ner Runde aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (22. Oktober 2008)

Wann würdet ihr den am Freitag fahren?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich müsste auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen !
Wie schaut´s Samstag und Sonntag aus ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Oktober 2008)

@Martin187
Ab wann könntest du ne Runde drehen?? Ich wäre ab 13.30/14.00 Uhr startklar. Allerd. kann ich am Freitag nicht allzulange da ab 18.00 Uhr meine Oma Ihren 80. Geburtstag feiert...

Am Samstag muss ich mal schauen was der Schädel macht... aber grunds. bin ich von ner Runde nicht abgeneigt.

Sonntag ist eventl. DTM in Hockenheim angesagt.

@Yo!Achim
Wie schaut`s bei dir mit Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag aus??

@LarsLipp
Und, das Stinky gekauft?? Was macht dein LR?? Alles wieder fit??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (23. Oktober 2008)

Am Freitag kann ich erst ab 17.30Uhr. Da wird es für ne Runde schon zu spät sein! Evtl. ne Runde in der Rinne aber mehr net.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

das mit den Bremsbelägen st wohl nix: sind ja nur 4 Stück und nicht 4 Sets...

Jo: morgen sieht doch gut aus. L

Mein Laufrad ist soweit OK, nicht ganz gerade, passt aber!

Mal sehen, wann mein Stinky eintrifft, dann muss das mal in den Wald!

Laub war heute OK, Martin hat mich heute ganz schön geschlacuht, es wird langsam mitder Jugend

Bin also die nächsten 3 tage fahrbereit, wobei am Sonntag kan die Samstägliche Geburtstagsfeier der Ncahbarin vieleicht noch Nachwirkung zeigen.

Na dann bis morgen, Samstag oder Sonntag...

LarsLipp

PS: der Nobby ist weg. Servus SRX Prinz


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

mene Stinky wird erst heute morgen abgeholt. Mal sehen, ob es dann morgen noch kommt.

Also: wie schaut es heute am frühen Nachmittag aus? 

MR Nice ist ja bestimmt am Start Noch jemand Freitag Mittag frei???


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Oktober 2008)

@LarsLipp
Jepp, bin dabei. Wegen genauer Startzeit/Ort lass uns nachher mal kurz telefonieren.

Das mit dem Stinky hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden ??

Welchen Reifen meinst du mit SRX Prinz??

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Habe gerade gelesen, dass morgen ab 11 Uhr und am Sonntag ab 10.00 Uhr der "Nibelungensteig" eröffnet wird und es daher im Bereich Melibokus/Felsenmeer vermehrt zu Ansammlungen von gemeinen Spaziergängern kommen kann!!


----------



## Martin187 (24. Oktober 2008)

Die können von mir aus wandern wo sie wollen! Ich bin morgen mit Christof in Bad Wildbad!
Wenn jemand lust hat kann er sich gerne anschliesen! Haben aber keinen Platz mehr im Auto.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (24. Oktober 2008)

Nabend Jungs !

Und was geht morgen ? 
Ich muss was tun sonst wird das nix mehr mit mir  heute zwar Gartenarbeit verrichtet wäre aber lieber ne Runde HT gefahren !


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo die Herren ,
ich beobachten euer treiben schon eine ganze Weile und LarsLipp war so nett mich mal einzuladen . Hoffe ich finde mal Zeit mich anzuschleißen .
Ich war heute moren mit meinem Junior auf dem Meli ( ich Trek Liquid er Chariot Kinderanhänger ) war ganz schön frisch auf dem Rückweg ins Lautertal . Wenn ich mal mitfahre lasse ich den Zwerg zu Hause  
Schönes Wochenende 

Mr. Nice denn 2,4 Nobby Nic fahre ich jetzt .


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ja, also ich bin heute eigentlich wieder für ne kleine RUnde bereit. Die Beine sind zwar etwas müde, aber was solls! 
Ja, wer ein Haus mit Garten hat uss da auch was schaffen.

Wetter sieht ja für heute un morgen gut aus, schlage mal so 12:30 als Startzeit vor!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (25. Oktober 2008)

Für den Moment muss ich für heute absagen, mir bzw. meiner Migräne ist es einfach zu schönes Wetter  Hab gerade Doping Mittel eingeworfen, wenn sie schnell genug helfen sag ich bescheid 

Ich will doch aber biken !


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

dann geh ich vieleicht auch in den grten und mach noch Holz. Beine sind eh ein wenig Müde und die Sonne lacht im Garten!

Na dann erst mal gute Besserung.

Na zumindest schien tja morgen die Sonne noch!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Mr Nice ist wohl noch platt:


----------



## Micro767 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd mich ganz langsam fertig machen und mit dem HT gaaannnzzz gemütlich ein paar km radeln, nur schön in der Sonne und ganz gemach. Besser als nix gemacht, hoffe mein Kopf macht das mit


----------



## Martin187 (25. Oktober 2008)

Also Bad Wildbad hat schon spaß gemacht! Auch wenn der Anfahrtsweg etwas zu lang ist für das was man geboten bekommt!

Aber für mich hat es sich gelohnt!=
Platzwunde, blaues Auge, Becken geprellt, Oberschenkel gezert, Bänderzerrung!!!





Bin mit Helm und Google gefahren aber wenn 90kg Mensch auf den Kopf fallen und zwar erst Baumstumpf und dann Felsen bringt der auch nur noch mäsigen Schutz!
Bin verdammt froh das ich ihn aufhatte!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2008)

Oh Martin !  
schaut nicht wirklich gut aus aber das wird ja wieder !

Warum musst Du auch immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bist halt ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gute Besserung ! ! !


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi Martin,

na dann gute Besserung! Wird schon wieder.

Wie schauts denn heute aus? Aber wenn dann bis ca. 12:30 Abfahrt Fehlheim.

Gerne auch Kurzinfo per Telefon.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Ein Loblied auf den Fullface...


----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi !

tja wie soll ich es sagen, ich bin fix und fertig für´s HT und fahr jetzt ne Flachlandrunde. Km schrubben halt. 

Hab´s heute Nacht verpeilt mit der Uhr und bin deswegen schon mehr als fertig zum radeln und heute am Nachmittag soll das Wetter schlechter werden hab ich gehört.

Sorry !


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Oktober 2008)

@Martin187
Dann mal gute Besserung!! Wie schaut nun der FF aus?? Sieht ja nach einem ordentl. Abflug aus

@LarsLipp
Und das Stinky schon bekommen?

@SRX Prinz
Bei Lust u. Laune einf. anschließen und ne Runde mit uns drehen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (27. Oktober 2008)

@Martin187
gute Besserung, sieht echt übel aus... Rad noch ok?

@LarsLipp
undundund??? wo ist das Stinky?

@all
Mittwoch mal Lust für N8ride? Irgendwas gemütliches?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

das Stinky ist da, nicht ganz in der gwünschten Verfassung.

Nix schlimmes, hätte der aber schreiben können, jetzt ist halt schlecht, das der Verkäufer ja nicht der Ebay Verkäufer ist. Oder die haben mich abgerippt, dann hab ich es ja verdient!

Speiche war gerissen und die Kurbel hat keine Aufnahme für ein zweites Kettenblatt: dann gibt es halt keine Touren mit dem Rad...

Ansonsten scheint alles soweit OK zu sein und morgen dreh ich mal ein paar Meter mit dem Bike und schau mal

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Oktober 2008)

@LarsLipp
Das klingt jetzt aber nicht gerade glücklich!! Aber ansonsten ist es okay?? Hast du schon den Rahmen genau unter die Lupe genommen?? Will ja jetzt nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen...

@Wawa68
Grunds. schon aber morgen Abend bin ich beim Konzert von drei Türen nach Unten  Das heißt, dass wir einandermal ne Runde drehen müssen. Denke ab. dass ist beim dem Wetter zu verschmerzen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (28. Oktober 2008)

@LarsLipp
hast du nicht noch eine Kurbel rumfliegen? könnte man ja umbauen?
Poste doch mal ein paar Fotos

@Chris
neid, viel Spass. 
Hast recht, bei der Suppe vergeht es einem... :kotz


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

@Martin: wieder fitt?

Ja ansonsten macht das Stinky einen einigermasen guten Eindruck. Aber den richtigen gibt es ja erst im Wald. Reifen für den Winter brauch ich wohl auch noch, aber bei Matsch macht die schwere Kiste bestimmt eh weniger Spass.

Hoffe es geht jetzt endgültig morgen mit dem Ofen los. Zum Wochenende soll dsas Wetter ja auch wieder besser werden!

PS: Drückt noch mal fest die Daumen für meinen neuen Job: ich glaub ich habe den richtigen gefunden...

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (29. Oktober 2008)

@LarsLipp Ich drück dir fest die Daumen!
Ob ich wieder fit bin? Soweit ja!
War noch ein guter Schock als die Bullen bei mir angerufen haben und mich gebeten haben schnellstmöglich ins Hp-Krankenhaus zu fahren weil auf meinen Röntgenbildern etwas übersehen wurde!
(verdacht auf Schädelbruch!)
Dann haben sie mich in die lustige CT Röhre geschoben und dann gabt gott sei dank entwarnung!
War doch kein Bruch! Glück gehabt!

Da ich ja ohne Lampe unterwgs bin, gehts bei mir nur vor 18Uhr. Danach müsste mich einer an der Hand durch den Wald führen ;-)

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ist ja lustig: die Polizei ruft an: hatten die im Krankenhaus deine Telefonnummer nicht, oder keinen Bock? Oder reicht das Geld nicht mehr für Ferngespräche von Heppenheim nach Bensheim. Na zum Glück bekommen die Krankehäuser im nächsten Jahr 3 Miliarden mehr Euros! Dumm nur, dass das Geld wieder aus unserer Tasche kommt. Ich sollte wohl noch länger Arbeitslos bleiben!

Spass beiseite: ich bin für morgen raus, heute bin ich auch unterwegs, aber das Wetter ist ja eh shit. 

Na dann noch mal gute Besserung an den Martin.

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. November 2008)

Gude.

Bin aus der Versenkung wieder aufgetaucht. Werde mich morgen ggfls. zum Meli begeben. Kann allerdings erst ab 13 Uhr. Ist wer dabei? Mann, Mann, ich muss mal wieder Trails schrubben. 

Tim


----------



## LarsLipp (1. November 2008)

Hi,

ich wäre evenuell dabei, würde aber eigentlic gerne mal das Stinky ausführen. Sprechthier doch mal ab, wie lange die Tour wird... Dann entscheide ich mich für ein Rad...

Bin morgen auf jedenn Fall dabei, Treffpunkt bei mir? Wie schauts denn beim Kollegen aus Lamberde aus? Dann einen zweiten Treffpunkt in Bensheim, wenn die "müden Tassen" mal wieder auf die Beine kommen.


Viele Grüße LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. November 2008)

Moin Moin !

Erstmal Daumen drücken für den neuen Job ! 

Morgen 12:30 Fehlheim ? Geht i.O. ! Bin dann da !
Versuche auch an die Kettenlehre zu denken 

Heute wohl wieder etwas HT und Gartenarbeit, sowie Keller umräumen um die Pflanzen zum überwintern reinbringen  und um 16:45 gibts ja Formel 1 

PS was mit auffällt !! Wo ist Yo!achim ???


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. November 2008)

Also, ich wäre nicht abgeneigt, eine mittlere Runde zu drehen. Also z.B. Felsberg und Meli. Dafür ist das Stinky aber nicht gemacht - oder? 

Tim


----------



## PFADFINDER (2. November 2008)

Sorry, heute wird's bei mir nix. Da breitet sich eine Erkältung aus - und dass kann ich jetzt nicht gebrauchen. Ich hasse den Herbst/Winter 

Viel Spass allen bei was auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. November 2008)

Hi,

na dann 12:30 bei mir. 
Das Stinky kann ich ja noch ein wenig schonen. Wer kommt denn heute nochmit? 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2008)

Gute Besserung !

Jo 12:30 in Fehlheim, sollte noch jemand am Rathaus dazukommen wollen dort ca. 13 Uhr !


----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2008)

@ Mr.Nice
Karsten baut sich ein 901 auf ! 2 Rahmen sind bereits bestellt, einer davon sogar schon verkauft, den 2´ten will er sich aufbauen


----------



## Micro767 (2. November 2008)

Schee wars wieder !


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. November 2008)

@Micro767
Sorry, hatte von Samstag Abend noch einen dicken Kopf und war desh. gestern nur mit Tina und Ihrem Hund spazieren.

Hab schon gehört, dass sich Karsten ein 901 aufbaut.... werde auch mal bei ihm vorbeischauen wenn der Rahmen da ist und probesitzen  

Was macht eigentl. bei dir die Lampendisk.??

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Yo!achim lebt auch noch. War am Samstag sogar mit Ihm spontan eine Runde Meli fahren.


----------



## Micro767 (3. November 2008)

Schon zu lesen das es uns allen, bis auf den armen Martin, weiterhin gute Besserung, gut geht !

Meine Lampen ist das Licht ausgegangen ! 
Ne nicht wirklich aber ich glaub nicht das ich mich noch durchringe was zu kaufen. Ist ja auch in ein paar Wochen dann auch gleich richtig kalt wenn die Sonne weg ist.

Hab jetzt erstmal ein paar Windstopper Hosen bestellt.


----------



## Martin187 (3. November 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Schon zu lesen das es uns allen, bis auf den armen Martin, weiterhin gute Besserung, gut geht !



Mir gehts wieder super!
Ich bin grade dabei mir ein eigenes Eloxierbad zu bauen um ein paar Bike-Teile verschönern zu können!

Leider warte ich immernoch auf meinen LRS! )-:

Muss mir jetzt erst mal eine neue Google und einen neuen Helm kaufen!
Der alte hat doch mehr abbekommen als gedacht!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (3. November 2008)

Das freut mich noch mehr zu lesen !

Das Foto, die Beschreibung und das Tel. mit der Polizei hat mich doch schon etwas geschockt !


----------



## LarsLipp (4. November 2008)

Moin,


so der Martin ist Fitt, dann können wir ja mal wieder ne Runde drehen. 

Das mit dem Eloxierbad klingt ja cool. 

Aber der Joachim schreibt hier nix ehr...

Vieleicht kann ich ja heut emal mein Stinky ausführen, bin aberirgendwie ein wenig am arbeiten... Und heute ist ja WSG!


Viele Grüße
LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (4. November 2008)

Hi
Hat einer von euch zufällig eine Kochplatte die er nicht mehr braucht? So ne Camping Platte.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. November 2008)

@Martin187
Nee, da muss ich leider passen....

@Mirco767
Weißt du viel. wie Karsten das 901 aufbauen will?? Würde mich mal interessieren... und ob er`s nach einem Jahr wieder verkaufen wird?? Wüsste dann schon einen Abnehmer  

@all
Wie schaut`s bei euch mal die Tage mit einem N8tride aus?? War gestern spontan mit Yo!achim ne Runde Meli fahren u. es war mal wieder fett

Oben am Meli waren gestern Abend mit uns auch 5 andere N8trider!! 

Also nur Mut!!! @Martin Falls du Angst im Dunkeln hast kann ich auch an der Hand nach unten führen

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (6. November 2008)

@Mr.Nice klar habe ich angst im Dunkeln!
Ich denke für mich is ein N8ride nix, da würde sicher die Lampe beim springen wegfliegen!
Aber hast du nicht gesagt du hast noch ne Lampe die du mir leihen könntest?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. November 2008)

@Martin187
Si, hab noch ne Lampe hier rumfliegen. Is aber nix dolles... allerd. besser als gar nix u. ich würde es verschmerzen wenn du Sie zerlegst

@wawa68
Von dir hab ich auch schon ewig nix mehr gehört!! Was ist los? Wir bräuchten beim nächsten N8tride ein wenig Licht...  wie schaut`s??

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Anbei noch was zum Thema Lampen http://www.terrengsykkel.no/index.php?id=2440


----------



## LarsLipp (6. November 2008)

Hi,

so mit meinem OFen ist es jetzt losgegangen: Hui, wird ne Riesenkiste. Bitte auch weiter die Daumen drücken: am Mittwoch gibt es wahrscheinlich meinen Arbeitsvertrag.

Ich sag nur Grützi miteinand!

Ansonsten wenn es morgen noch klappt, dann meld ich mich bei Mr Nice auf dem Handy. Der Ofen geht vor

Samstag und Sonntag bin ich auf Geburtstag an Ansbach und keine Ahnung, wann wir losfahren und wann wir zurückkommen...

Bis die Tage

LarsLipp

PS: wo ist der WAWA und wor der Joachim?

He: Firefox meldet den Link von Mr Nice als Attakierend!


----------



## Micro767 (7. November 2008)

901 k.A. wie aber das bekommen wir in Erfahrung
Ob er es nach nem Jahr verkauft ? Ich denke das ist schneller verkauft als das wir ne Probefahrt machen können, wenn er ein gutes Angebot bekommt ist es bestimmt schnell verkauft.

Wie schauts morgen aus ? Uns Sonntag ?

Und wer hatte Licht zu verkaufen ? ?  ? Schreib mal PN was genau und was de haben wilst !

Morgen gibts wohle ne gescheite Winterhose mit Windstopper, dann macht Licht auch etwas mehr sinn, auch wenn ich es wohl eher am HT hier im Ried nutze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (8. November 2008)

Servus.
Also ich würde heute ab 12Uhr ne Runde von mir aus starten! 
Big Toe ist auch dabei!

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (8. November 2008)

Bei dem schönen Wetter 

Treffpunkt ? Was fahren wir ?


----------



## Martin187 (8. November 2008)

12Uhr bei mir. Zum Felsenmeer oder Totermann-Meli.
Mal schauen, ja wetter is net so toll aber ich muss mal wieder aufs Rad.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (8. November 2008)

Hier ist super Wetter ! 

Ich versuch es die paar km mit zu bringen


----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2008)

Auch heute war es trotz etwas Regen eine schöne Tour !

Schee wars wieder Leute ! 

THX ! Mr.Nice für´s guiden !


----------



## wawa68 (10. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,

bin am Freitag eine Runde am Ohlyturm drehen gewesen und dabei über Yo!achim gestolpert. Hat richtig Spass gemacht 

Stehe heute oder Mittwoch für N8tride zur Verfügung, falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat?


----------



## Martin187 (10. November 2008)

Hi leutz.
War grade bei Hibike und habe mir einen 09 Deviant und 2 neue Brillen gekuaft!
Wuste garnicht das man bei denen so gut handeln kann!

Am Mittwoch kommt mein LRS und dann wird durch die Gegend geklackert!

Ich hoffe am Samstag wird das Wetter gut, bin leider diese Woche voll ausgebucht. So ein Geburtstag bringt leider ein paar Familiere Versplichtungen mit sich.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2008)

@Wawa68
Wegen morgen Abend melde ich mich nochmal telef. bei dir. Lust hätte ich schon muss aber mal schauen was die Zeit macht.

Wie war die Runde gestern Abend?? Wo warst du unterwegs u. was machten die BB im Nassen??

@Martin187
Wie oder was jetzt Junge??? Hattest du schon Geburtstag oder steht er heute bzw. die Tage an??

Am Samstag war ich schon ne Runde mit Tina unterwegs. Müssen uns da wohl knapp verpasst haben.

@LarsLipp
Und?? Gibt`s schon was neues von der Arbeitswelt?? Hast du dein Stinky zwischenzeitl. mal ausgeführt??

Am kommenden We. habe ich bisher keine Verpflichtungen anstehen u. wäre desh. ner schönen Runde nicht abgeneigt

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (11. November 2008)

@Mr.Nice:
wir sind Richtung Schannenbach und auf dem Höhenweg nach Heppenheim abgebogen, vor der Burg dann links und dann in die Altstadt runter. Laub mit Matsch drunter, wir sahen aus wie die Schweine...  
Gripp war ok, kenn ja nix besseres. Ein paar Male schön weggerutscht aber nicht so schlimm, dass es eklig geworden wäre. 
Bin mal gespannt,wie sich ein "richtiger" Matschreifen verhällt 

@Martin187:


----------



## Martin187 (11. November 2008)

@Wawa Vielen Danke!

@Mr.Nice ich hatte am Montag Geb. bin jetzt endlich komplett Volljährig (21).

Ich wäre am Samstag bei einer Runde dabei!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2008)

@Martin187
Dann auch mal von mir noch alles gute zum  nachträglich.

Samstag halten wir im Auge.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (11. November 2008)

Auch von mir noch nachträglich !


----------



## Martin187 (11. November 2008)

Danke Danke!


----------



## LarsLipp (12. November 2008)

Hi Martin,

auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute. Jetzt ist schluss mit Lustig und es geht af die 30 zu. Dann passt du ja fast wieder zu den alten Säcken...

Stinky war imme noch brav in der Garage. Mal schauen. Arbeitsvertrag wird hoffentlich heute oder morgen.

Der Ofen ist fertig und muss nur noch vom Schornsteinfeger abgenommen werden. Brennt aber schon schön. Ein wenig Farbe braucht der dan auch noch!

Bin am Wochenende auch mal mit dabei!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (13. November 2008)

@Mr.Nice: Vielen Dank nochmals fürs guiden, werde jetzt wieder öfter den Meli befahren, geniale Strecke... auch wenn ich sie niemals wiederfinden werde


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. November 2008)

@Wawa68
Kein Thema, gerne wieder Wie du würdest die Strecke nicht mehr finden?? Mehr Licht als gestern Abend ist doch selbst an einem grauen Novembertag nicht vorhanden Nee, mal im Ernst, ich fand das Licht von deinen beiden Lampen fast schon surrealistisch...  da hab ich leider nur ne Funzel dagegen.

@LarsLipp
Und?? Dürfen wir zum Arbeitsvertrag gratulieren??

@yo!achim
Bist du am Samstag auch bei ner Runde dabei??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (14. November 2008)

Tach.

Na wie schauts jetzt wegen Morgen aus?

Wann und wo wollen wir starten? Rathaus?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2008)

Hi,

wenn die Uhrzeit passt bin ich auch morgen mit am Start: muss mal wieder in den Wald. Den Vertrag habe ich noch nicht, aber das wird wohl...

Nicht zu späth, spätestens um 12:00! Lieber noch früher!
Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2008)

Ich muss morgen erst mein Auto beim ATU in Mannheim abholen, Batterie wechsel  und schon mit den SJ bis Bensheim 

Wie schauts Sonntag aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (14. November 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen erst mein Auto beim ATU in Mannheim abholen, Batterie wechsel  und schon mit den SJ bis Bensheim
> 
> Wie schauts Sonntag aus ?



Man sollte ein Auto Nieeeeeeeeeeee zum ATU bringen!!!! 
(einem Kfz-Mechatroniker kannst du da glauben)
Das ist der größte Pfuscherladen!

Heute wird mit ein paar Freunden mein Geb. gefeiert, da
weis ich noch nicht, wann ich morgen fit bin!
Ich schau morgen früh hier rein und schau wann Treffpunkt ist!

Wenn ich nicht komm, habe ich wohl Kopfschmerzen!

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2008)

Ich habs dahin gebracht weil es dort am schnellsten wieder fertig ist, soviel können die an meinem alten Auto auch nicht kaputt machen und ich wollte mir nicht die Arbeit machen sie selbst zu tauschen, da ist mir zuviel Plastik außen rum 

Feiert schön !


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. November 2008)

N`Abend,

bin gegen 13.3o bei Yo!achim da er nach meinem Schaltauge/Schaltwerk schauen muss- Hat beim N8tride am Mittwoch wohl was abbekommen... im Anschluss wollten wir dann ne Runde Ohly Turm und/oder Melibokus fahren.

Daher würde ich Treffpunkt 14.00 bei Yo!achim mal in den Raum werfen. Wie schaut`s da bei dir LarsLipp? Schon zu spät```?

@Micro767
Was meinst du wie lange der Batt. Wechsel dauert??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (15. November 2008)

HI, also ich bin voll würde aber 14Uhr lieber sehen als 12 Uhr!!!!

@Mr.Nice ich meld mich morgen bei dir! 

Nacht


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2008)

Hi,

wenn ich nicht vorher losdüse, komme ich wahrscheinlich direkt mit dem Auto zum Joachim, falls es etwas später ist, muss ich nicht durch die dunkle nacht fahren. Na mal sehen. Muss aber auch spätestens um 17:30 Uhr zu Hause sein.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (15. November 2008)

14 Uhr könnte klappen ! Ich melde mich wieder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (15. November 2008)

@all
So, mach mich mal auf den Weg zum Yo!achim. Wetter ist ja heute im vergleich zu gestern total bescheiden... egal!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (15. November 2008)

Ich zieh mich jetzt um und fahre los, also wartet auf mich !


----------



## Micro767 (15. November 2008)

Und wie schauts Sonntag ? ? ?


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2008)

Hi,

man ist das ein bescheidenes Wetter. War Gestern schon TOP! Wird halt leider immer so früh dunkel. Ich bin im Moment nicht so motiviert, wir bekommen ja auch heute Nachmittag Besuch...

Na dann bis die nächste Woche

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2008)

Hier ist auch alles nass !


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. November 2008)

@Micro767
Falls du morgen in der nähe von Karsten bist könntest du mir viel. meine best. Schaltaugen mitbringen?? Wenn du mir deine Kontodaten per PM schickst dann überweiß´ich dir die Kohle auch gleich.

@Yo!Achim
Und ist alles glatt verlaufen?? Was hat der Arzt gesagt, wann du wieder Biken darfst??

Hab hier noch was gefunden Meister JO http://www.halbtot.de/timekiller/index.html
!!
Wir wollen auch so einen Spielplatz haben 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. November 2008)

Hi Mr.Nice

bin morgen oder Freitag dort und bring es mit wenn es da ist ! Ich sag dann bescheid ! 

Jo ! Yoachim, was ist ? Erzähl !

Samstag ???


----------



## K!vin (19. November 2008)

rinne zwingenberg wird abgerissen... kam grad auf rheinmaintv


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. November 2008)

Hä? Wie jetzt? Fakten!


----------



## Martin187 (19. November 2008)

K!vin schrieb:


> rinne zwingenberg wird abgerissen... kam grad auf rheinmaintv




Ich hoffe das soll ein Witz sein! Hat sich da ein Kidy den Hals gebrochen oder warum soll das passieren????

Wenn ja ist es ein Weltuntergang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (19. November 2008)

Habe grade den Link rausgesucht!

http://www.rheinmaintv-video.de/video/iLyROoafYoei.html

Die meinen die Burg Frankenstein! Auch schlimm, aber das steht schon lange fest!
Heul Heul die Rasendenradler machen den Walt kaputt! Die sollen uns ne Alternative gebe!
So Sparten echt! Könnte mich da 24h am Tag drüber aufregen!


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. November 2008)

Lasst uns doch cowboys werden! Das ist doch auch cool!


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2008)

Hi,

das ist aber echt bescheiden. Bin zwar kein Extrem Radler und war da noch nur mal zumschauen.

Die haben uns ja aber einen Bikepark angeboten! Da sollte unser Martin mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Na wenigstens belibt uns Zwingenberg!

Aber da wurde doch auch schon in der Vergangenheit die Stecke zerstört und wieder aufgebaut...

Na den, bis die Tage. Wochenende naht ja wieder und Fretag mittag könnt ich wohl auch!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. November 2008)

@Pfadfinder
Alter, die Cowboys haben doch ganz schön einen an der Waffel!! Krank...

Wo wohnt eigentl. dieser Hr. Müller?? Den sollte man mal besuchen gehen u. im Ihm sachlich eine auf die Fre***e hauen!!! Lass die Kidies sich doch die Hälse brechen anstatt beki**t sinnlos Zeit vor dem PC zu verbringen... ja, ja unsere heutige Jugend

@LarsLipp
Freitag klingt gut auch wenn das Wetter eher bescheiden sein soll u. mein Schaltauge bis dahin auch noch nicht wieder repariert ist. Lass uns morgen nochmal telefonieren.

@Micro767
Danke schon mal vorab

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (20. November 2008)

@ Mr. Nice - die haben aber coole Hüte auf.

Hab auch schon ein anderes Hobby in Ausssicht: Bei mobile.de gibt es was Interessantes.

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...category=ForestryVehicle&lang=de&pageNumber=1

Wenn wir alle zusammenlegen, haben wir ein neues - nach den Hessen-Forst-Bestimmungen - umweltverträgliches Waldfahrzeug. Da hat die Erosion gar keine Chance. Bei den Löcher, die wir dann in den Wald fräsen. Und auf die Wurzeln müssen wir dann auch nicht mehr achten, wir nehmen eh den kompletten Baum mit.


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. November 2008)

@Pfadfinder
Ich sammel mit dir!! Sehr geiles Projekt Da haben wir gleich ein Haufen neuer Hohlwege

Außerdem wär`s genau das richtige Werkzeug für Meister Jo um uns einen neuen Spielplatz zu bauen....

Hr.  Müller: http://www.hessen-forst.de/forstaemter/darmstadt_118/service/aktuelles.htm  Erklärt einiges!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## K!vin (20. November 2008)

ja das mitm frankenstein kenne ich auch schon, aber nen kumpel hat gestern gemeint es kam nochmal was auf rheinmaintv über die rinne zwingenberg 
das wäre natürlich auch nen ziemlicher verlust, hat immer spaß gemacht da zu bauen und zu fahren


----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2008)

Hi,

na bei dem Waldfahrzeug bin ich dabei: das gibt ordentlich Ofenholz. Na die Zwingenberger Rinne könne die nicht abreißen: was denn? Wollen die den Weg komplett ausbaggern? Da muss maximal wieder ein wenig Arbeit unvestiert werden und dann läuft's wieder. Oder wir bauen wo einfach mal 100 Abfahrten durch den Wald, wenn die hälfte weg ist haben wir noch 50 über

Malsehen was passiert. Hoffen wir mal das beste für uns alle. 
@Kevin: ihr habtja noch eure Dirts: das wird in meinem Alter nix mehr


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (21. November 2008)

n' Abend allerseits!

So, das Edelmetall ist raus aus'm Handgelenk, heute kam die Drainage raus.
Bin bis 30.11. krankgeschrieben, vorher sollte ich nicht biken, obwohl der Arzt gesagt hat ich soll die Hand viel bewegen
Die Narbe spannt halt wie sau, aber die Schraube drückt nicht mehr auf die Sehne, war also ne absolut notwendige Maßnahme.

@Mr.Nice
O.K. ich bau Euch so ne Rampe, die große Version davon tut immer noch
ihren Dienst in Offenbach.
Nur, wo stellen wir die auf?

Was die Rinne angeht, klar kann man die Sprünge zerstören,aber
dann bauen wir wieder welche hin, die können ja nicht das gesamte
Landschaftsbild verändern

bis dann
Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (21. November 2008)

@Yo!achim
Gut zu hören, dass alles glatt verlaufen ist. Bis zum 30.11. ist es ja auch nicht mehr soo lange hin

Würde vorschlagen, dass wir die Große Rampe einfach in den Stadtpark stellen Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Kollegen hier dazu was sagen würden

Sobald meine Schaltauge da ist werde ich mal bei dir durch klingeln.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (21. November 2008)

Hi,

na dann mal alles gute Joachim. Aber heißt das nicht Nabe? 

Dann erhole dich mal gut, dann bist du ja auch am 29.11. ausgeruht!

Wie schaut es den bei Mr. Nice heute mit einer Runde aus? 

Wobei ich auch mal wieder meinenDrachen steigen lassen könnt...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. November 2008)

@LarsLipp

Ich glaube du kannst deinen Drachen steigen lassen.... wäre viel. bei der ausgegeb. Sturnwarnung (http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/hessenindex.html) auch besser als im Wald einen Ast auf den Kopf zu kriegen!?!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (21. November 2008)

Hi,

sieht ja echt nach Sturm aus. Und oben am Meli bläst es ja oft noch mehr. Dann wird das wohl nix mit radeln. Be Regen macht das auch mit dem Drachen keinen Spass, aber vieleicht gibt es ja Schnee und ich kann Snowkiten! Mal schauen.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. November 2008)

@LarsLipp
Stimmt, oben auf dem Meli ist`s dann extem zugig. Lass uns mal schauen ob und wieviel Schnee heute Abend fällt... ggf. können wir morgen ja auch ne Runde drehen.

@Mirco767
Wärst du morgen/Sonntag mit dabei?? Schick mir mal noch ne PM mit deinen Bankdaten damit ich dir die Kohle für`s Schaltauge überweisen kann.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. November 2008)

Stopp, da fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich morgen früh einem Kumpel beim Umzug helfe...aarh

Also, wenn dann eher morgen Mittag (wenn überhaupt)

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!vin (21. November 2008)

@Larslipp, jo unsere dirts stehen noch und sogar besser als zuvor!
ham jetzt die flowline entlang des ganzen grundstückes mit kreisel hips und so geschichten, dann hab ich vor paar tagen ne quarter gezimmert und die mittlere wurde auch gerade umgebaut

gruß kevin


----------



## Martin187 (21. November 2008)

Servus.!

Heue habe ich meinen neuen LRS eingebaut! 
Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich morgen evtl, eine Runde mitdrehen! Aber dann auch eher später!

Gruß


----------



## big toe (21. November 2008)

Hi,

na endlich! Wäre morgen auch dabei. Wieder so um 14Uhr?


----------



## Micro767 (21. November 2008)

Ich bin auch mit von der Partie !

Schaltauge bring ich natürlich mit !

Muss morgen nur endlich die Winterreifen unters Auto montieren 

Sonntag ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. November 2008)

@Micro767
Melde mich morg. telefonisch bei dir wenn ich abschätzen kann wann wir mim Umzug fertig sind. Eventl. passt`s ja.

Falls nicht wäre es nett wenn du die Schaltaugen kurz bei mir einschmeißen könntest. Würde dann viel. mal noch kurz bei Yo!achim vorbeischauen u. ihn lieb fragen ob er mir`s schnell einbaut.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2008)

Hi,

von mir aus 14:00 Uhr: Komme dann mit dem Auto und den Saunasachen nach Bensheim: Wie wo was wollen wir fahren? Entsprechend bring ich das Radl mit! 

Jo, wird langsam Zeit für Winterbreifung 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2008)

Ich schau das ich rechtzeitig die Reifen drauf habe, melde mich aber bevor ich los fahre


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2008)

14 Uhr und wo ist der Treffpunkt ???


----------



## Martin187 (22. November 2008)

Also ich bion für heute raus!


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2008)

Hi,

und, wie schaut es mit dem Rest aus? Micro: ansonsten gerne bei mir, falls sich keiner meldet. Dann schauen wir, ob wir mit dem Rad oder Auto richtung Wald fahren!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: der Schneefall wird wohl nicht stärker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2008)

ich mach mich jetzt dann fertig und komm nach Fehlheim !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. November 2008)

K!vin schrieb:


> ja das mitm frankenstein kenne ich auch schon, aber nen kumpel hat gestern gemeint es kam nochmal was auf rheinmaintv über die rinne zwingenberg
> das wäre natürlich auch nen ziemlicher verlust, hat immer spaß gemacht da zu bauen und zu fahren


 Hast Du nähere Info´s dazu ?


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2008)

Schee war es wieder ! 

Morgen hoffentlich auch !


----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2008)

So ! Jungs und Mädels ! Wie schaut´s heute aus ?

Sitze beim Frühstück und warte auf Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt ;-)


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. November 2008)

@Micro767
So gefrühstückt haben wir nun auch. Heute ist`s ja leider noch ungemütl. als gestern... moment. sind -2,2`C auf dem Melibokus!! Wie schaut`s bei dir aus?? Tina hat eher weniger Lust aber ich wäre nicht abgeneigt. Gibt ja kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Kleidung

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2008)

Ich wäre jetzt fast schon auf´s HT umgestigen, weil sich hier keiner genuckst hat 

Ich bin sofort mit dabei ! Wann und wo ?


----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2008)

Vielleicht kommt das Mädel von Weiterstadt mit ! Dann könnte Tina doch auch mit fahren !


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. November 2008)

@Micro
Klar können wir machen. Vorschlag 14.00 Uhr bei mir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2008)

o.k. 14 Uhr bei Dir ! Geht klar ! ich sag dem Mädel bescheid mal schaun ob sie mit geht, sobald ich was weiß sag ich Dir auch bescheid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (23. November 2008)

@Micro767
Alles klar. Dann schauen wir mal.

@Schildkroete58
Guckst du #1753

Gruss
chris


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. November 2008)

Danke , bin informiert.


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. November 2008)

@Schildkroete58
Kein Thema. Du warst aber schon länger nicht mehr in der Rinne (Zwingenberg)!?! An Hand deiner Bilder würde ich sagen, du bist der "Jungspund" mit dem Roller. Haben uns in der Rinne auch schon ein paar mal getroffen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2008)

Ich mach mich fertig und fahr los.

Hab nix mehr gehört aus DA !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. November 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Schildkroete58
> Kein Thema. Du warst aber schon länger nicht mehr in der Rinne (Zwingenberg)!?! An Hand deiner Bilder würde ich sagen, du bist der "Jungspund" mit dem Roller. Haben uns in der Rinne auch schon ein paar mal getroffen.
> 
> Gruss
> chris


Danke für den "Jungspund",War das ganze Jahr über in Diversen Parks und DH Strecken unterwegs.Werde aber demnächst wieder oben erscheinen,sind von mir aus eh nur 10 min.Man sieht sich.


----------



## LarsLipp (23. November 2008)

Hi,

bin noch zerstört: Schönes Fest und schon gefeiert.

Da wäre ich zu empfindlich ner Erkältung gegenüber und bin zu Hause.

Na dann bis die Tage: hoffe Ihr hattes Spass. Ist zwar Kalt aber eigentlich ganz nett draußen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2008)

Ja war ganz nett heute, einiges an Fußvolk unterwegs aber auch nur 2°C kälter als gestern.


----------



## Martin187 (26. November 2008)

Hey leute was is den los? 
Kaum is das wetter etwas schlechter wir kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren oder was?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2008)

wer hat den letztes Wochenende abgesagt 

Samstag wieder !


----------



## Martin187 (26. November 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> wer hat den letztes Wochenende abgesagt
> Was intersisiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern! ;-).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2008)

Hattes Du ja bereits gesagt, viel Spaß dabei ! ! !


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. November 2008)

@Martin187
Ich war gestern Abend gegen 19.00 Uhr auf dem Meli Wo warst Du?? Hat aber leider nur die ersten 150 hm Schnee. Dafür hat`s ordentl. gerockt  

Hab auch ein kl. Video gedreht. Werde mal versuchen das heute abend hier hochzuladen.

Gruss und viel Spass in Köln
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (27. November 2008)

Hi Mr Nice,

das Video dann aber in einem für alle abspielbaren Format hochladen. Kannst das ja mit dem "SUPER" konvertieren. Irgendwie bin ich ein wenig angeschlagen und nicht so zu 100% Gesund. Muss aber bis Samstag ja Gesund bleiben.

Eventuell bin ich aber auch am Samstag bei ner kleinen RUnde mit am Start!

Oder schon Freitag Mittag.

Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (27. November 2008)

@Mr.Nice toll ich hatte mir überlegt zu fahren. Das nächste mal kannst ja mal anrufen! Mo-Mi bin ich immer früh zu Hasue.
Muss jetzt auch bald mal meine neue Jacke tesetn.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. November 2008)

@Martin187
Sorry, hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass du Angst im Dunkeln hast... beim nächsten mal melde ich mich bei dir.

Was für eine neue Jacke hast du dir gegönnt??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (28. November 2008)

Ne Rade Face.
Hab ich bei Hibike fÃ¼r 69â¬ abstauben kÃ¶nnen!

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (28. November 2008)

@Martin187
Sauber!! Gehen wir jetzt ne Runde fahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (28. November 2008)

Wie schaut es Samstag aus ? Drehen wir ne Runde bevor es zu LarsLipp geht ?


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2008)

Hi,

bin am Frühstücken und würde schon ne kleine Runde fahren!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (29. November 2008)

dito !


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2008)

Hi,

ich würd ganz gerne demnächst starten! Wetter s ja nicht sooo schlecht. Ein weng kühl 

Wir starten um 12:00 in Fehle. Wer sich noch mit dranhängen will bitte melden!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (29. November 2008)

Bis gleich !


----------



## yo!achim (30. November 2008)

Morsche zusammen!

@Micro
Gehe jetzt erstmal was für meinen Rücken tun.
Sieht nicht grad gemütlich aus hier, immerhin +2 Grad aber keine Sonne

Wäre evtl. um 14.00 startklar, mal sehn ob ich mich noch motivieren kann.
Schaue hier später noch mal rein.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2008)

o.k. sag bescheid ! 

Ich kann eh auch nicht vor 14 Uhr !


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2008)

Ich werd wohl hier im Ried nur ne kleine Runde mit dem HT drehen, für mehr ist keine Motivation da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (30. November 2008)

Viel Spaß im Ried...
Werd's spontan entscheiden

Bis die Tage

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2008)

Yo ! Danke Dir auch !

Bin schon nach dem anziehen verschwitzt, dafür kommt gerade die Sonne raus


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2008)

Martin ! Wie wars in Köln ???


----------



## Martin187 (30. November 2008)

Eingfach nur Pervers!
Hat jemand morgen Mittag Zeit für ne Runde?

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Martin,

eventuell bin ichmit dabei: wann willst du los? Ich gehe demnächst meinen Vertrag unterzeichnen. Drückt mir mal die Daumen! Ich müsste eigentlich gegen Mittag wieder da sein.

Gruß

LarsLipp

@Joachim: Gutes Teil! Konnte es gestern schon brauchen!

Wird wohl nix: Termin ist erst um 12:00, da wird es schon fast dunkel, bis ich zu Hause bin: Na vieleicht sehe ich ja den Mr Nice im Studio. Da können wir ja hier nen eigenen Thread aufmachen: die FeierabendFittnesRunde. Freeride Hanteldrücken im Studio...


----------



## Martin187 (1. Dezember 2008)

@Larslipp

Ab wann hättest du den Zeit?
Ich werde woll bald losdüsen.


Wo geht ihr den ins Studio? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187
Sportpark Bensheim.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

so meinen Vertrag habe ich unterzeichnet. Jetzt habe ich ab dem 01.02.2009 einen Job. Hoffe ich bekomme ein Auto, in das ich mein Surfbrett und das MTB bekomme! Da bin ich wohl ab und zu in der Schweiz!

Sportpark war heute nix. Morgen ist aber Wirbelsäulengymnastik! Geht voll ab, fast wie Rinne fahren! 

Dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter, Sonntag haben wir Ellio's Schwester zu Besuch, da kann ich nur am Samstag.

Gruß 

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (2. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das sind doch mal tolle Nachrichten, wo hast du unterschrieben?


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
Glückwunsch zum Vertrag Passt ja alles genau in deinen Plan. Heute Abend Wirbelgymnastik muss ich mal schauen. Melde mich aber nochmal bei dir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (2. Dezember 2008)

Geht ihr trotz der Wirbelsäulengymnastik noch radeln  ? 
Würde Mittwoch einen N8ride vorschlagen?


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi Wawa,

na unten rechts habe ich unterschrieben. Nein, Spass beiseite: Azteka in der Schweiz. Hoffe es gibt nach der Probezeit einen ombi, in den ich mein Rad mitnehmen kann! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Dezember 2008)

@Wawa68
Was für eine Frage!! Aber sicher gehen wir noch Radeln. Wg. morgen würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir mal schauen was das Wetter so macht. Sollte am Meli wieder Schnee liegen bin ich dabei.

Den Reiniger hast du ja noch??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (2. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch ! Wurde ja auch endlich Zeit !


----------



## wawa68 (2. Dezember 2008)

Klingt doch nett  
Also Daumen drücken für den Combi 

Morgen sieht es mit Schnee eher schlecht aus, Temperatur um die 3 Grad und leichter Niederschlag... naja mal sehen. 
Wenn wir fahren, bring ich Bürste und Hammer mit


----------



## wawa68 (3. Dezember 2008)

hab mir ne Erkältung eingefangen und bin die Woche raus... 
ich hasse dieses Wattegefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Dezember 2008)

@Wawa68
Dann mal gute Besserung. Werde beim dem besch**** Wetter aber auch nicht freiwillig vor die Türe gehen.

Mal schauen was das Wetter am WE. macht...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (3. Dezember 2008)

Servus.

@Wawa auch gute besserung von mir!

@LarsLipp, alles gute zum Arbeitsvertrag!

Ich hatte vor nächste Woche mal in die Kletterhalle in Bensheim zu gehen.
Hätte jemand Lust mit zu kommen?

Gruß


----------



## PFADFINDER (3. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp: Glückwunsch zum Job und zum hoffentlich bald verfügbarem Firmenwagen

wenn unsere Küche nach 2 Monaten nächste Woche endlich eingebaut ist, komme ich mal wieder en einem Wochenende mit. Kann die Trails vor der Haustür bald nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## wawa68 (4. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187: danke und wenn du Mittwochs oder Donnerstags gehen willst, wäre ich dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

@Martin: prinzipiell ja: wann willst du gehen. Kannst du schonKlettern? Bei mir mangelt es an den Knoten... Oder geht jemand mit, der es kann?

@Mr Nice: HeuteHot Iron? Wenn ja dann auch noch Spinning? Ich kan dich gerne abholen. Kurs beginnt um 18:30, wir sollten diesmal pünktlich sein, da noch aufgebaut werden muss.

Ansonsten hoffen wir mal auf passendes Wetter am WOchenende.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
Ja, können wir gerne machen. Meinst du HotIron ist schon was für mich als Koordinationswunder?? Spinning im Anschluss wäre bei dem Wetter da draußen mal ne Maßnahme.

Melde mich nachher nochmal telef. bei dir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Koordination ist bei Hot Iron nicht das große Thema: Eher Kraft Ausdauer.

Ich hatte sogar vom WSG einen Muskelkater in den inneren Oberschenkeln. Ich denke du wirst dann morgen das Training spüren. Aber dafür gehen wir ja hin! Was ist mit Martina?

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Wetter sieht ja eher bescheiden aus.


----------



## Martin187 (4. Dezember 2008)

hi

@LarsLipp Ne ich kann nicht klettern. Is mein erstes mal. Ich habe noch einen Gutschein den ich einlÃ¶sen will.

Ich war eben mal auf dem Meli und am toten mann und hab mal wieder Trail begutachtung gemacht.

Sieht alles noch gut aus. Is aber sau kalt da oben!Â°

Ob ich am WE zeit zum biken habe kann ich leider noch net sagen.

Ich wÃ¼rde auch auch gerne ins Fitnesstudio gehen aber 50â¬ sind verdammt viel Geld!

GruÃ


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187
50,- Bucks sind schon viel aber es gibt ja auch von der Krankenkasse (bei mir sind`s ca. 200,- Bucks im Jahr) wieder zurück!! Sonst hätte ich das auch nicht gemacht. Überlegs dir mal... dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt  

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

der Mr Nice hat recht: aber bei mir bin ihnicht sicher, ob ich das Geld bekomme.  Die Krankenkasse macht sich rum und durch meinen Wechsel kann ich da nicht so richtig Druck machen. Wenn du 7 Monate gehst dann passt das auch für Studenten. Keine Ahnung, ob das Studio auch Studenten Tarife anbietet.

Das Wetter ist echt zum davonfliegen: na bei mirgehts bald los. Aber jetzt soll ich für die Surfbretter zahlen: das wären dann 800 Euro. Die hätte ich oder besser das Reisebüro direkt anmeldenn müssen. Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass ich wenigsten eins kostenlos mit zurück nehmen kann. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (4. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice
Bin bei der BKK Familien versichert.
Werde da mal anrufen und nachfragen. Wie siehts den aus wenn mir ein Arzt bestätigt das ich starke Probs. mir dem Rücken habe? 

Ich muss was tun, ich werde von Tag zu Tag fetter! "Weihnachten" hat sicher die Süßigkeitenlobby erfunden 

Wie schauts eigentlich mal aus, das wir alle zamme auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gehen?

Gruß


----------



## wawa68 (5. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp und Martin187: ihr müsstet euch Gurt und Schuhe ausleihen, ich kann Knoten und Technik zeigen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187
Mach das mal. Auf "Krankenschein" wirst du allerd. nicht viel Glück haben, da die ganze Geschicht ja unter Prävention und nicht unter Rekonvaleszens läuft.

Das mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt können wir gerne mal ins Auge fassen. Allerd. sollte es hierfür mal trocken sein... denn bei Regen macht`s einfach keinen Spass.

Wie sieht`s mit Biken heute/am We. aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (5. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice

Ja sollte schon troken sein fÃ¼r einen Weihnachstmarkt besuch!

Habe mir jetzt 2 Swampthing gekauft! 30â¬ fÃ¼r leicht gebrauchte!

Ich fahre heute noch mit Christof zu Hibike fals jemand was braucht! (kann mich auch kurz anrufen oder SMS schreiben).

@Wawa: Das is ja super! Muss mal schauen fÃ¼r was genau mein Gutschein gilt! Ich glaube fÃ¼r 1x klettern mit so einem Betreuer.

Also ich sehr warscheinlich am Sa. zeit zum biken! Muss nur die MÃ¼hle wieder zusammenbauen.

GruÃ


----------



## Micro767 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann dieses WE nur Samstag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,


@WAWA ich habe Schuhe und Gurt. Ich kann auch ein wenig klettern, aber nach 2 bis 3 Jahren Abstinenz ist halt einiges weg. Aber lasst uns doch mal nächste Woche Abends klettern gehen! Ich würde einfach mal ab 21:00 Uhr vorschlagen. OK, ich kann auch früher, aber der Schwabe klettert halt gerne günstig. Tag ist mir nächste WOche recht egal, nur nicht Donnerstag und Montag.

Radeln wird heute wohl nix, morgen haben wir noch Elli's Schwester und ich habe keine Ahnung, wann die gehen.

@Mr Nice: und am Freitag was gespürt? Ich in den Beinen

Man oh mann, was für ein Wetter.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (6. Dezember 2008)

Scheiß Wetter !


----------



## Micro767 (7. Dezember 2008)

Gruß aus der Pfalz ! 
Nur leider ohne Rad


----------



## wawa68 (7. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp: 21 Uhr?? Ups, das ist spät... ich steh um 5 auf, das ist ja schon meine Sandmännchenzeit :O
Wäre deinem schwäbischen Teil denn dann Freitag Abend lieber? Da könnten wir gerne...


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

@ Wawa: ich kann auch mal früher, dann es ich halt weniger. Die 4 Euro kann ich verschmerzen un wir können ja länger klettern.

Ich kann diese Woche: Mttwoch und Freitag: wobei ich eventuell am Freitag Abend eventuell zum Snowboarden fahren will: wenn es weiterhin schneit und es Tiefscnee gibt: Hat jemand Interesse?

Würde im Moment Kleinwalsertal mit dem Ifen ansteuern, wenn es weiterhin schneit. Scheint aber erst wieder am Donnerstag anzufangen. Also eher kurzfristig.

Jemand Interesse mitzufahren? Es wird auf keinen Fall auf den Pisten gefahren  , OK ein wenig muss ja immmer sein!

PS: Elli fährt auf jeden Fall nicht mit. Ich fahr aber nur mit dem Motto: no friends in Powder days!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (8. Dezember 2008)

@Martin: wie sieht es aus? 

Snowboard muß ich passen... wenn es schneit, fahr ich auf den Meli


----------



## Martin187 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Ich kanns noch nicht genau sagen.

Ich werde diese Woche immer in Bereitschaft sein, weil sich ein Kumpel ein SX trail kaufen will und ich mit muss um zu begutachten!

Aber Freitag wÃ¼rde ich am warscheinlichsten finden!

@All: Wenn jemand ein Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 sucht habe ich eins im Angebot 1000â¬! 100km gefahren. In blau/WeiÃ!
Es ist das selbe wie der Bigtoe fÃ¤hrt!

Sobald meine BremsbelÃ¤ge da sind bin ich wieder mit am STart!

Muss echt mal wieder raus, sonst geh ich ein!

GruÃ Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
Yeah, Ifen rocken wäre fett am We. aber die machen die Lifte leider erst am 19.12. auf!!! Grundsätzl. wäre ich am We. aber vom Kleinwalsertal aber nicht abgeneigt...

Wie sieht`s die Woche mit Sportpark aus??

@Martin187
Was für Swampthing hast du dir geholt?? Ich bin froh, dass ich die am We. drauf hatte... war näml. gestern und am Samstag trotz des Wetters ne Runde fahren. Wobei am Samstag Abend das ganze im Nebel ein ordentl. blindflug war.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (8. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice

Welche es genau sind, kann ich erst sagen wenn ich sie habe. Müssten die nächsten Tage kommen.

Ruf mal an wenn du wieder fahren gehst! Ab besten wenn es noch etwas früher am Tag ist. Habe ja keine Beleuchtungsanlage.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (8. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice wäre das Slayer nicht was für deine Freundin? Das Teil sieht aus wie neu! Bei interesse kann ich dir mal den Link schicken.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Mr. Nice: wir können heute gerne in WSG gehen. War da nicht noch einKurs hinterher? Bin auch mal wieder bereit für was neues.

Ifen macht eventuell auf, wenn es noch schneit: dann ist halt wenig los, Müsste man mal abchekcken, ob es für Abseits reicht. Das Gebiet ist aber icht zu Steinig und sollt meiner Meinung nach reichen.
Bergstation 2030m  	   	Talstation 1300m
Schneehöhe: 	120cm 	Schneehöhe: 	60cm
Neuschnee: 	30cm 	Neuschnee: 	20cm
Schneebeschaffenheit: 	Pulverschnee 	Schneebeschaffenheit: 	Pulverschnee
Temperatur: 	-6° C 	Temperatur: 	0° C
Wetterzustand: 	Schneefall 	Wetterzustand: 	Schneefall
Aktuelle Meldung. 
Donnerstag und Freitag ist Schnee gemeldet. Warten wir mal ab, wir können ja im Sportpark in der Sauna drüner schwätzen!

Wäre aber schon 

Wie sieht es mit Klettern am Mittwoch aus?

Gruß und gute Nacht

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (9. Dezember 2008)

Wow, die Wettermeldung klingt ja wirklich genial... muß ich doch mal die Schneeschuhe ausmotten...

Mittwoch wäre mir recht, wie sieht es denn zeitlich aus? Ich könnte so ab 17:00 Uhr...


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187
Schick mir mal den Link. Interessant klingt`s schon aber so wie`s ausschaut bekommt sie mein Freak.....

@LarsLipp
Vom Schnee her mach ich mir keine Gedanken ABER woher weißt du, dass Sie schon ne Woche früher aufmachen?? Heute Abend ne Runde WSG und danach Koordinationszirkel würde passen. Könntest du mich eventl. mitnehmen, da Tina bis dahin noch nicht aus Mainz zurück ist`?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (9. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice
Hi das hier ist der Link:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/143715/cat/42

FÃ¼r 1000â¬ ist es deins!

Also mit Klettern morgen kann ich leider noch nicht fest zusagen!
Werde heute abend nochmal bescheidgeben.

GruÃ Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187
Schaut gut aus und bei dem Preis wundert es mich, dass es noch zu haben ist!! Ist ja fast "geschenkt".... 

Gruss und viel Spass morgen in der Kletterhalle
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich habe morgen um 16:00 Uhr einen Termin mit merin PKV-Agentin. Danach könnte ich aber. Hätte auf jedenn Fall mal wieder lust zu klettern!

Die ht mir aber den Termin noch nicht bestätigt. Dauert aber bestimmt auch nich länger als ne Stunde. Schreib halt noch was, dann können wir ja morgen kurz telefonieren und nix wie ab in die Höhe!

@Mr Nice: klar: da bin ich heute dabei: wann soll ich dich holen? so 12 minuten vor 18:00 Uhr? Ansonstan bimmel halt nochmal auf meinen Handy durch.

Morgen wird entschieden, ob der Ifen aufmacht. Da es kalt war, hat es den Schnee oben schon verblasen. Kannst du deine Kollegen mal anhauen, ob es Sinn macht zum Abseitsfahren hinzufahren? Alternativ können wir auch nächste Woche anpeilen. Auf die Piste will ich nicht.


Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
12 vor sechs passt !! Wegen Ifen können wir uns ja beim Spocht unterhalten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (9. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice Es ist wegen der S noch da! und es gibt keine Garantie weil das Teil aus den USA kommt. Nebenbei: Garantie gibts bei Rocky eh nur für den 1st Besitzer.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187
Ja, S ist natürl. nicht jederman(n)s Sache... das mit der Garantie kannst du meines Erachtens vernachlässigen. Aber so wie`s moment. schaut wird das Raid verkauft und Tina steigt auf`s Freak um.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (10. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp und Martin: Bei mir sieht es gut aus, ich bin spätestens um 17:00 wieder in Bensheim. 

Ich schick euch noch ne PN mit meiner Handynummer, schau aber die nächsten Stunden auch noch hier rein.


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

so Klettern geht in Ordnung: ich denke ich kann so ab 17:30 bis 18:00 Uhr an der Halle sein! Ich melde mich dann bei euch telefonisch und dann treffen wir uns 1 Minuten später.

Ifen hat wohl definitiv erst am 19.12 auf! Dann reicht der Schnee wohl auch abseits der Pisten nicht!  

Elli ist am Samstag nich im Haus: wir können den Grill anwerfen und ein paar Bike Videos schauen: Die muss der Martin mitbringen. Auch wenn Elli nicht da ist, können die "Bike" Begeisterten Frauen auch gerne kommen.

Ich habe noch etwas Grillgut, Salate und Beilagen können wir noch hier abstimmen. Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Wenn Martin seine mobile Ramp mitbringt, können wir auch noch Terassen sprungtrainnig machen. Gerne auch durch Feuer! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (10. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
Also ich wäre am Samstag dabei! Würde aber eher Abends anfangen oder?

Bikevideos kann ich einiges mitbringen! Vielleicht habe ich bis dahin auch New World Disorder 9!

>Meine Ramp dient maximal noch als Feuerholz. 100Kilo waren für die Platte doch zu viel!

Salate und son Käse kann ich machen. Würde dann Nachosalat machen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (10. Dezember 2008)

dann für's Klettern Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr in der Halle

Bis später


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

@Martin: Käse im Salat ist verboten. Ich bin ALLERGISCH gegen Käse. Neme aber auch gerne eine Portion in ner extra Schüssel.

Klar schauen wir dann Abends die Filme. Bei gutem Wetter wird ja erst geradelt. Wenn das Holz schön trocken ist, können wir es gerne in meinem Ofen verheizen. Bring es mit!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Mahlzeit


----------



## Martin187 (10. Dezember 2008)

@Lars lipp Wie kann man den gegen Käse allergisch sein? Laktose oder was?

Nacho Salat ohne Käse geht leidder nicht. Aber da der Käse eh nur oben drauf ist kannst du ja unten rauslöffeln.

Ich hoffe ich fall nicht so oft von der Wand.

Bis später

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
Schade, dass es am We. mit dem Ifen nicht klappt. Dann halt das nächste Wochenende. Grillen am Samstag ist top. Tina wäre auch dabei. Wg. Salat, Brot usw. können wir uns morgen beim Spocht abstimmen.

Am Samstag bei guten (gibt ja kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Kleidung) Wetter wird geradelt!! Wie, wann und wo terminieren wir morgen.

Gruss und viel Spass heute Abend.
chris


----------



## Micro767 (10. Dezember 2008)

Zum radeln Samstag werd ich hoffentlich mit kommen können danach hab ich schon nen kl.Weihnachtsmarkt besuch mit Freunden geplant


----------



## Martin187 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Kletter macht richtig Spaß ist aber 103253mal anstrengender als Biken!
Mein Handgelenk schmerzt sehr.

Zu Samstag: Laos beim Grillen bin ich dabei! Obs fürs Biken klappt kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Gruß


----------



## wawa68 (11. Dezember 2008)

Moin zusammen,

Verena und ich kommen am Samstag auch zum Grillen... was für Salate sind denn gewünscht?

Wann fahrt ihr am Samstag? Evtl. würden wir uns dabei auch einklinken.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Dezember 2008)

@All

Für ne schöne Runde (Strecke wird vor Ort je nach Teilnehmer festgelegt) am Samstag hätte ich jetzt Treffpunkt 13.30 Uhr am Rathaus vorgeschlagen. So hätten wir dann ca. 3 Std. Zeit gemütl. ne Runde fahren zu gehen.

@LarsLipp
Hab heute Abend um 17.00 Uhr einen Zahnarzttermin. Muss mal schauen wie lange der dauert u. ob ich`s dann noch pünktl. zu HotIron schaffe. Zu Spinning sollte ich spätestens da sein. 

Gehst du überhaupt``??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

@Wawa: ein grüner bzw. bunt gemischter Salat wäre Toll! Nur keinen Käse reinmachen. Brot darf auch noch jemand mitbringen. Ansonsten gerne Rohkost Salat wie Karotte oder Gurke!

@Mr Nice: Hot Iron auf jeden Fall, Spinning mal schauen, da ich immer noch ein wenig angeschlagen bin.

Samstag wäre ich für ein wenig früher radeln, da es doch recht früh dunkel wird. Strecke dann nach Belieben. Rad wähle ich dann entsprechend. Muss mich ja aber ein wenig schonen, für den Urlaub. 

Wann sollen wir am Samstag mit dem grillen beginnen?

Was ist mit Joachim? Den konnte ich nicht erreichen und irgendwie passt die Mobilnummer nicht!

@Martin: da musst da trainiere, bei mir passt eigentlich alles. habe eher in den Beinen Muskelkater, kann aber noch vom WSG kommen. Also heute mal im HotIron noch ne Scheibe draufpacken!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss schauen ob ich Samstag "Frei" bekomme! (Fürs Radeln)

Meine Freundin wird abends wohl nicht mitkommen.

@Mr.Nice wie kommst du eigentlich am Samstag wieder vom LarsLipp wieder nach Bensheim?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (11. Dezember 2008)

je früher wir samstag los kommen desto wahrscheinlicher ist es das es bei mir klappt


----------



## wawa68 (11. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp: Grüner Salat, ohne Käse... geht klar, für wie viele denn? 5 bis 6? und schick mir doch mal deine Adresse per PN.
edit: wir bringen auch gleich noch ein paar Baguette mit. Reichen 3?

Samstag radeln, sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei, Uhrzeit ist auch egal, müssen halt noch einkaufen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2008)

@Wawa68
Baguette bringen wir schon mit. Brauchst du also nicht zu organisieren...

Wie kommt ihr nach Fehlheim und zurück?

@Micro767
Was heißt früh?? Ich denke 12.30 Uhr sollte ausreichend sein, oder?? Moment. kann man ja sowieso nur bis ca. 16.15 Uhr fahren gehen. 

@Martin187
Ich hätte jetzt spontan gesagt, dass Tina uns fährt. Sollte sie aber tiefer ins Glas schaunen dann halt Taxi. Warum kommt deine Freundin nicht mit??

@LarsLipp
Alter hab ich heute Muskelkater in der Rückseite der Oberschenkel. Aua.... Wie schaut`s heute mittag mit radeln aus?? Das Wetter ist ja jetzt nicht gerade der Hammer...

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi @all,

also: wann beginnen wir am Samstag? Haben wir noch gar nicht ausgemacht? Wenn wir früh radeln, können wir auch früh grillen. 18:00 Uhr?


Heute würd ich eventuell ne kleine Runde fahren. Wenn wir nur Fürstenlager und Meli fahren komm ich mit dme Stinker!

Morgen fin ich auch 12:30 als spätesten Starttermin!

Also für morgen nach meiner Kenntnis:

Wawa +1
Mr Nice +1
Martin +1,5 (1 ist immer Hungermäßig nch Frau)
Ich 
Ob einer meine "Zuuveröässigen" Kollegen kommt, weiß ich nicht. 
Gehen wir mal von 6 -7 aus. Salat esse ich gerne zum gegrillten!

Grillgut habe ich Steaks und Bratwürse zur Verfügung. Menge sollte reichen! 

Martin bring ja die Filme mit!

Also Mr Nice, wie schaut es denn heute aus?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
Also, halten wir morgen 12.30 Uhr am Rathaus fest. Runde wird nach den Teilnehmern ausgerichtet.

18.00 Uhr grillen klingt auch gut. Wobei ich natürl. gerne auch Sportschau sehe....

Heute Biken können wir machen. Werde so gegen 13.30 Uhr Feierabend machen. Treffen wir uns also gegen 14.00 Uhr bei mir. Dann kannst du auch gleich den Swampthing draufziehen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi
Ich hoffe meine Swampthing sind heute auch in der Post das ich sie noch schnell draufschmeisen kann.

Also morgen 12.30Uhr finde ich auch gut! Und 18Uhr grillen passt auch super"!

Klar bring ich die Filme mit!

@Mr.Nice: Naja meine Freundin is der Meinung: "Da sind ja nur so bekloppte biker wie du" recht hat sie. 
Aber ich versuche sie zu überreden das die Mädels sich nicht langweilen!

@All : Wir werden ja dann morgen alles beim radeln genau besprechen können.

@Wawa: Hast du Roam und Seasons auf DVD? Ich hab keine Rolinge mehr.

Werde halt mal eine Hand voll Filme mitbringen. (Leider habe ich NWD 9 noch nicht)

Reichen eigentlich normale Bikehan dschuhe oder is das zu kalt?

RIDE ON! Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187
Na, dann überzeug mal deine Freundin. 

Ja, mit "normalen" Handschuhen könnte es beim Abfahren schon frisch werden.... aber du bist ja hart im nehmen!!

Wie sieht`s bei dir heute mit ner Runde aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Dezember 2008)

Mr Nice,

was für ne Runde drehen wir denn heute? Auf dem Stinke lass ich den Reifen wie er ist. Wird ja heute nicht sooo matschig sein. Gehen wir dann noch in die Sauna?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
So, wie du geschrieben hast also Fürstenlager/Melibokus bzw. nur Meli. Schauen wir mal....

Sauna würde passen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (12. Dezember 2008)

verdammt, war zu spät... aber Schannenbach war auch nett 
also morgen 12:30 am Rathaus auf ein Neues...

Wir fahren auch, können zwei Leute mitnehmen aber evtl. bleiben wir nicht soo lange.
Fehlt noch was für den Abend?

@Martin: kein Thema, bring ich dann zum Grillen mit


----------



## PFADFINDER (12. Dezember 2008)

ahhh, während ihr morgen durch den wald shreddert, dann Grillgut einwerft und vids schaut, darf ich meine Küche aufbauen und einräumen. Bäh. 

Am Sonntag schmeiß ich dann aber mal meine Fettmasse auf den Bock und werde wohl bei euch ne runde drehen. Falls jemand von euch den morgigen abend überleben sollte und noch Lust auf eine runde hat - dann würd mich dat freuen.

Happy Grill

PS: Dafür hab ich aber NWD9!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro767 (12. Dezember 2008)

12 Uhr Fehlheim oder 12:30 Rathaus ich werd da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (12. Dezember 2008)

@Pfadfinder
Sonntag muss ich mal schauen was die Chefin sagt... grundsätzl. aber gerne.

Na, dann viel Erfolg morgen beim Küche aufbauen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (13. Dezember 2008)

@MrNice wie schauts? Soll ich dich um 12.15Uhr abholen?

@Pfadfinder Könnte man sich morgen NWD 9 von dir ausleihen?

Gute Nacht


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187
Mach das. So gegen 12.20 Uhr bei mir. Konntest du deine Freundin überzeugen morgen abend mitzukommen??

@Wawa68
Fährt deine Freundin auch mit Rad?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (13. Dezember 2008)

@Martin187 - mit morgen meinst du samstag? Dann eher schlecht, wohne auf der anderen Seite des Odenwalds - fast in Bayern. 
Ich kann den aber am Sonntag mitbringen.


----------



## Martin187 (13. Dezember 2008)

@Pfadfinder: Ok, bist du am Sonntag hier in der gegend? Bin morgen leider arbeiten aber vielleicht fährst du ja mit Mr.Nice&Co. dann könntest du den Film ihm geben und er gibt ihn mir. Dann könnte ich ihn mir "anschauen" und ihn dir mit der Post wieder zu schicken oder so.

@Mr.Nice Alles klar, bin 12.20Uhr bei dir.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (13. Dezember 2008)

Es könnte ein paar Minuten später werden, Papa ist mit meinem Auto unterwegs, weil er den Kombi braucht und in sein Auto bekomm ich das Rad nicht so einfach rein aber normal sollte es passen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi Micro,

kommst du zu mir oder nach Bensheim?

Ansonsten passt die Zeit! 

Gruß


LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (13. Dezember 2008)

wird wohl Bensheim 

schicke aber ne sms


----------



## LarsLipp (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

dann komme ich auch mit dem Auto rüber. Ist nicht schlimm, bei dem Wetter hab ich eh keinen Bock über das offene Feld zu fahren!

Werd jetzt mal den Reifen wechseln.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (13. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice: Ja, Freundin fährt auch mit Rad


----------



## Micro767 (13. Dezember 2008)

Schee wars wieder !

Viel Spaß beim grillen !


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon angedeutet, wollte ich heute mal fahren. Falls jemand mit von der Partie ist bitte kurze Meldung hier. Wenn keiner mitfährt, werde ich wohl gegen 12 entscheiden, ob ich am Meli oder in den Spessart fahre um neue Wege zu suchen. 

@Martin187: falls ich heute bei euch in der Gegend fahre bringe ich NWD9 mit.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

na wenn der Pfadfinder runter kommt, können wir uns gerne auch ein wenig warten. 

Eigentlich würd ich heute aber schon vor 12:00 Uhr losdüsen. Gerne schon  um 11:00.

Wie schaut's denn aus? Micro kann bestimmt, der Wawa ist auch dabei, der Rest kneift ja wieder.

Wir 3 (+1) können uns gerne per Telefon abstimmen...
Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. Dezember 2008)

11 klappt bei mir nicht 

12 wird eng ist aber machbar


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Dezember 2008)

OK,


dann machen wir so 12:00 Uhr bei mir, wir sind dann ja flexibel. Ich schau mal was der WAWA macht...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. Dezember 2008)

welche strecke fahrt ihr denn? man könnte sich ggfls. auch unterwegs treffen. Dann würde ich z.B. irgendwo am Felsberg parken und man könnte sich am Turm treffen. Muss ich später halt nochmals hoch. Aber mein Körper schreit eh nach Training. 

Vllt. habe ich auch noch ein verspätete Nikolaus-Überrasschung dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich dachte heute an Fürstenlager - Ohly - Toter Mann - Marmorit - Auerbacher und dann entscheiden ob noch auf Meli oder fertig 

Damit hätten wir denn Wawa´s Freundin auch den 2´ten Teil unserer schönsten Tour gezeigt


----------



## Micro767 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hab den Treffpunkt 12:30 Uhr Rathaus Bensheim auch in Speci-Forum geschrieben !


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. Dezember 2008)

dann versuche ich, um 13.30 am Ohly zu sein. 
Ich schaue nochmals so in einer Stunde rein und fahre dann los.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

13:30 passt so ziemlich. Dann kommen wir auf jedenn Fall hoch! Kann aber auch noch  Minuten später werden. 

Bis gleich

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hat doch klasse geklappt !

Schade das es so schlammig und später so sche... windig war.


----------



## Micro767 (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte schon am Dienstag Mittag wieder ne Runde radeln


----------



## wawa68 (15. Dezember 2008)

War ein geniales WE, vielen Dank speziell an LarsLipp für den tollen Grillabend 
Machen wir das nächstes WE wieder? 

Könnten ja dann die Plätzchen von Tina und Chris...


----------



## PFADFINDER (15. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die nette Tour. Hab's mir nicht nehmen lassen und bin noch hoch zum Meli - schöner Ausblick mit genialem Sonnenuntergang. Und es war seltsamerweise windstill. Na ja, vielleicht habe ich auch nix mehr registriert. Abfahrt im dunklen ohne Licht war auf jeden Fall nett. 

Dann eventuell mal nächste Woche.

@ Martin187 - NWD9 ist bei euch im Umlauf. Frag mal Wawa68 oder LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Dezember 2008)

@Wawa68
Ja, Plätzchen wurden gestern gebacken und stehen zum vernichten bereit  Wobei ich gestern natürl. bei dem schönen Wetter eigentl. lieber ne Runde gefahren wäre.... egal, beim nächsten mal wieder.

@LarsLipp
Auch von uns nochmal ein ganz liebes Dankeschön für den netten Grillabend !! So eine interne Weihnachtsfeier sollten wir jedes Jahr machen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (15. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice: das hättest du nicht anbieten sollen, wenn wir euch noch vor Weihnachten die Plätzchen leerfuttern, mußt du neue machen


----------



## Lyra (15. Dezember 2008)

so, jetzt bin ich auch mit dabei....

Ich fand das Wochenende total klasse und nach der Fahrt am Sonntag hat mir gar nicht so viel wehgetan, wie ich dachte *g*

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde.

Liebe Grüße und bis bald

PS: ich bin Wawa`s Freundin...Lyra


----------



## wawa68 (15. Dezember 2008)

hi du,

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Micro767 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Lyra ! 

Ah und ein Fan von "Der goldene Kompass" 

Schön das Du jetzt auch hier bist !


----------



## wawa68 (16. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

würde morgen gerne mal wieder einen N8tride in Angriff nehmen...
Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## Micro767 (16. Dezember 2008)

LarsLip und ich wollten morgen auch los aber noch im hellen  haben ja beide kein Licht  

Aber ich werd die Woche mal doch noch die B+M testen ! Zumindest vor dem Laden im dunkeln oder besser im Hof hinterm Laden. Wenn sie halbwegs was taugt werd ich sie mir holen, denn a) hat sie ja STVO Zulassung und b) bekomm ich sie zu nem sehr guten Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2008)

@Micro767
Kannst du die B+M heute Abend schon beim Carsten ausleihen? Könntest sie ja dann morgen abend testen. Zumal Wawa68 ZWEI Lampen (ne HID von B+M u. ne Lupine Tesla) hat u. bestimmt eine davon mal ausleihen würde, oder??

Das wären dann glaub ich genug Lumen für uns alle 

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wenn`s morgen allerd. neblig sein sollte (so wie heute), dann macht das mit dem N8tride keinen Sinn. Musste ich leider vor ner Woche schon erfahren (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ).

@Yo!achim
Wie schaut´s bei dir?? Die Hope schon bestellt bzw. geliefert bekommen? 

@LarsLipp
Gehst du heute in WSG?? Viel. könntest du mal schauen ob ich meinen Sportparkschlüssel bei dir im Auto hab liegen lassen.


----------



## Micro767 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub nicht das ich es heute noch zu Carsten schaffe !

Und wenn morgen fahren dann mit LarsLip, da wir das schon ausgemacht haben, außer er kommt auch zu dem NR mit oder wir treffen uns so als Schnittmenge am ende unserer Tour mit dem Beginn Eurer !?


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2008)

@Micro767
Shit, ich hab ganz vergessen, dass wir morgen Mittag Weihnachtsfeier haben... d.h. vor 18.00 Uhr werde ich nicht zu Hause sein.

Falls ihr aber mit Wawa68 einen N8tride machen wolltet, könnte ich euch noch meine HID zur Verfügung stellen. Dann hätte ja auch jeder eine Lampe...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. Dezember 2008)

Warten wir mal ab was LarsLip sagt


----------



## wawa68 (16. Dezember 2008)

@Micro767: wann habt ihr denn ausgemacht? Wenn es nicht soo früh ist, kann ich mich ja auch da einklinken...??


----------



## Micro767 (16. Dezember 2008)

Noch keine Uhrzeit ausgemacht !


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2008)

@Micro767
Was für eine B+M soll`s den werden?? Etwa die Ixon IQ Speed?? Hat ja in der neuen Bike ganz gut abgeschnitten...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. Dezember 2008)

Jep ! Bin ja über die Bike erst auf sie aufmerksam geworden !

Do. oder Fr. werd ich sie mir mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2008)

@Micro767
Mach das und sag Carsten einen schönen Gruss bzw. das er mir das 901 zusammen muss 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. Dezember 2008)

Klar mach ich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

erstmal willkommen Lyra im tollen Feierabendforum!

Mittwoch biken geht klar: habe morgends noch was z u buckeln und dann können wir los. Hast du schon einen Vorschlag wann?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (16. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice: hab dich falsch verstanden, du kommst morgen nach der Weihnachtfeier nach Hause und das so ab 18:00 Uhr (oder einen tick später)?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Dezember 2008)

@Wawa68
Nee, genau richtig. Hab heute mittag Weihnachtsfeier u. werde so gegen 18.00 Uhr zu Hause sein. Allerd. liegt der Melibokus gerade total im Nebel so dass ein N8tride heute keinen Sinn macht.

Nächste Woche dann wieder bzw. da hab ich sowieso Urlaub u. könnte dementsprechend auch schon morgens/mittags fahren gehen.

Wie sieht bei euch die Planung am 24.12. aus?? Könnten ja vormittags noch ne Runde fahren gehen. Ich bin jetzt aber erstmal von Samstag bis Montag ne Runde Skifahren im Kleinwalsertal.

@LarsLipp
Bist du am We. auch im Kleinwalsertal??

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (17. Dezember 2008)

@Mr.Nice: Wettervorhersage ist ja auch nicht wirklich rosig... menno, geh ich halt auf die Rolle 

Nächste Woche haben wir Urlaub und sind bis Januar im Lande, können uns also kurzfristig verabreden... die Plätzchen sind ja noch nicht vergessen 

Wünsch dir viel Spass auf der Feier


----------



## Micro767 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin raus  gestern Abend hab ich Fieber bekommen  heute z.G. nur noch etwas erhöht


----------



## wawa68 (17. Dezember 2008)

@Micro767: Gute Besserung


----------



## Micro767 (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke !


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

dann auch aus Fähle mal gute Besserung. Ist ja abe auch kein Urlaubswetter.

Sieht ja am Wochenende nah ein wenig Regen aus, aber oft ist es ja besser als gemeldet und es gibt ja schon fast wieder tropische Temperaturen.

Mr Nice: heute H-I & Spinning?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
Genau!! Das passt.

Wie sieht`s am We. bei dir mit Kleinwalsertal aus?? Sieht nach ordentl. Powder aus

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. Dezember 2008)

Danke !

Vielleicht bin ich ja am WE wieder Fit !


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

sieht ja jetzt wirklich noch nach Schnee aus! Man oh man, vieleicht schickst du mir ne SMS am Samstag und ich komme nach?

Für Sonntag ist aber leichter Regen angesagt, OK auf welcher Höhe?

Wahrscheinlich wird es nic mehr bei mir vor dem Urlaub: macht aber auch nix, habe dann ja URLAUB. Ein Surfbrett habe ich auch schon ersteigert! Leider nur gebraucht und in Australien: das bringt die deutsche Wirtschaft leider nicht voran! 

Soll ich den MR Nice abholen?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp
Nee, brauchst du nicht. Treffen uns dort.

Bis gleich...

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (19. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp: wann geht es eigentlich in den Urlaub?

Wetter am Samstag wird ja eher feucht... jemand am Sonntag Lust auf OhlyTurm - Auerbacher und evtl. Meli?


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. Dezember 2008)

Lust ja, ob mir die Gesundheitsministerin ein Freigabe erteilt - mal sehen.


----------



## wawa68 (19. Dezember 2008)

@Pfadfinder: 
oh... hast du dich in die grenzenlose Macht deiner Gesundheitsminsterin begeben müssen? 
Gute Besserung und stimmt die Herrin gnädig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (19. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem, was ich diesen Monat an Krankenversicherung bezahlt hab, kann ich nur noch gesund werden. Oder noch mehr krank - vor allem in der Birne. Mann, mann, mann, als ob die wüssten dass wir 'ne Risikosportart betreiben


----------



## Micro767 (19. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub ich wäre wieder fit fürs wochenende !


----------



## Micro767 (20. Dezember 2008)

Schaut nicht aus als würde das heute noch was werden :-(

Naja vielleicht mit dem HT und den Regenklamotten


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

man, was für ein Wetter. Wenn es morgen besser wird, bin ch wahrscheinlich dabei. Ansonsten müssen wir mal schauen, bei mir geht es ja schon am 26. los. Dann seid Ihr mich ja los und ich kann ich von euch erholen.

Na wir lesen uns hier auf jedenn Fall nochmal. Eventuell können wir ja am 23 / 24 oder 25 mal ne Runde drehen.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: mir ist noch gar nicht so bewusst, das wir die oche abhauen!


----------



## Micro767 (20. Dezember 2008)

Und ich kann vermelden das mein HT im Keller blieb aber ich beim nächsten NightRide mit der B+M IXON IQ Speed mit radeln kann. 

Morgen !? Wenn das Wetter passt ne Tour ?


----------



## wawa68 (20. Dezember 2008)

Lieg zur Zeit noch flach... die übliche Der-Urlaub-Ist-Da-Krankheit 
aber ich hoffe, morgen bin ich ausreichend wieder hergestellt.

Wenn nicht kommt Lyra ohne mich mit.

Wieder um 12:30 Uhr am Rathaus?


----------



## Micro767 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe das bis dahin wach bin ! 

Hatte ein zu spannendes Buch und nur noch ein paar Seiten


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. Dezember 2008)

Moin, ich bin raus. Bähhhh. Erkältung. Aber die Tage bin ich mal dabei.


----------



## wawa68 (21. Dezember 2008)

@Pfadfinder: gute Besserung, dann hat sich die Investition doch schon gelohnt 

Wir sind dann um 12:30 Uhr am Rathaus, falls noch jemand Lust hat


----------



## Micro767 (21. Dezember 2008)

Oh Sorry !

Jetzt sag ich auch noch zu spät ab und Ihr steht am Rathaus und wartet 

Ich war heute morgen mal kurz am Fenster und weil es hier in Lampertheim regnete, hab ich mich wieder hingelegt. 

Hoffe Ihr hattet dennoch ne schöne Tour !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

bei dem Wetter hab ich irgendie keinen Bock und ne Erkältun will ich auch nicht riskieren! 

Aber wenn de tage noch die Sonne rauskommt, bin ich mit dabei! 

Na dann den krnaken mal gute Besserung!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (21. Dezember 2008)

Jo ! Gute Besserung !


----------



## wawa68 (21. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

kein Thema, war eine schöne Tour, Wetter hat mitgespielt, nur wieder kräftiger Wind auf dem Meli... und etwas rutschig 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste 

Morgen müssen wir in den Zoo aber evtl. machen wir dann einen N8tright.
Mal sehen wie das Wetter so wird...


----------



## Micro767 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde gerne meine neue Lampe testen !


----------



## wawa68 (22. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, hat viel länger als gedacht gedauert...
heute ist dann schon ein wenig spät 

Wie sieht denn die Planung für morgen aus?


----------



## Micro767 (22. Dezember 2008)

Morgen früh ne Runde meinem Papa helfen, dann gibts Nachmittags nen Haarschnitt und ich schau noch im Radladen vorbei, was mal schnell zu ein paar Std. werden kann.

Normal macht er um 18 Uhr zu, was nicht heißt das ich dann nicht noch drin stehe und quassel 

Wann wolltest Du den los morgen ?


----------



## wawa68 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hab grade den "Einkauf"steil erledigt und in Anbetracht des Wetters... 
JETZT 

Wir halten es grade beide nicht mehr aus, das Wetter ist ja soo genial.


----------



## Micro767 (23. Dezember 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß !

Hab den Arbeitsteil auch erledigt, sitze jetzt aber erst beim Frühstück.

Wie schaut es über die Feiertage aus ? ? ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (23. Dezember 2008)

Alos, ick könnt mir vorstellen, am 2. Weihnachtstag mal bei euch vorbeizuschauen. 
Muss aber gegen 15.30 wieder zruück sein. Von daher würde ich einen frühen Start bevorzugen. Am Sonntag könnte nich vllt. auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (23. Dezember 2008)

sodelle, sind zurück Meli, Ohlyturm und zurück, ein genialer Tag! 
Wir würden gerne morgen noch mal eine Runde drehen... bevor die Futterei losgeht 
Wir dachten so 12 oder 13 Uhr oder... ?


----------



## Martin187 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi
Also wenn das Wetter passt würde ich morgen auch fahren.
Werde aber wohl mit meinem Demo Kumplet etwas härter zur sache gehen.
Wollen evtl. zum Felsenmeer auf den Downhilltrack gehen.

Hoffen wir mal das Wetter wird so wie heute!

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnacht zusammen,

wie sieht es aus? Wir planen wieder um 12:30 Uhr am Rathaus zu starten...


----------



## Micro767 (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten !

Die Idee hatte ich ja auch schon aber Familie geht heute vor !


----------



## wawa68 (24. Dezember 2008)

Nee, Familie kommt heute nachmittag dran 
Dann sagt mal an, was die nächsten Tage so anliegt...

Feiert schön und habt einen tollen Abend


----------



## Micro767 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd schaun das ich morgen und übermorgen schön Zeit habe um mit Euch zu radeln. Dabei versuche ich mich nach Euch zu richten !

@Pfadfinder, wie früh ist denn früh ?

Muss mich nur nach den Abendessen Zeiten bei Muttern richten ! Oder rechtzeitig bescheid geben wann ich wieder da bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. Dezember 2008)

@LarsLipp

Schönen Urlaub ! Keinen Sonnenbrand, viele geile Wellen und nen schönen und leiben Gruß an Ellie ! ! ! !

Fast beneide ich Euch Zwei aber ihr habt ja kein Rad dabei


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

dann mal frohe Weihnachten in die Runde. Glaube nicht, dass ich noch aufs Rad gehe. Bin gerade so schon gesundund nur die Kapsel an der rechten Hand am kleinen Finger merke ich noch...

Bei uns geht es ja dann übermorgen los und ich kanns noch gar nicht richtig fassen: es ist Sommer: 4 Wochen lang. Und nen guten Kumpel sehen wir auch wieder.

Na euch dann mal ein paar Tolle Tage und wennich zurück komme geht's weiter. Bestimmt auch mal für ein Wochenende in den Schnee!!!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (24. Dezember 2008)

Rechtzeitig zur Bescherung! FROHE WEIHNACHTEN!!!!
Hoffe, ihr bekommt alle schöne Geschenke. 

@Micro767: Früh kann viel bedeuten. Muss halt spätestens um 15 Uhr am Auto sein. Um 16.00 Uhr stehen meine Eltern auf der Matte. Da ich schon ganz gerne 4 Stunden fahren wollte, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt um 10 zu starten. Ja ich kann rechnen, das sind schon 5 Stunden, aber ab und zu reißen ja mal Schaltzüge ab und ich habe mir auch sagen lassen, dass auch der Big Betty ab und zu mal die Luft aus geht. Pannenpausen sind also eingeplant. 

Feiert schön.


----------



## Martin187 (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten an euch alle!

War heute ne runde fahren und muss sagen, der Nebel hat schon was schönes ansich.
Aber auf dem Meli ist es Eiskalt wenn einem der Wind um die Ohren bläst!!

Als dann mein Kumpel nach einem Sturz seine Pulsuhr verloren hatte und ich ca. 16.30Uhr nochmal auf den Meli gefahren bin war es noch kälter und ohne Lampe via Blindflug durch den Wald ist auch lustig!!! 
Aber ich habe seine Uhr gefunden!

Muss mal schauen wann ich die Tage wieder Zeit habe!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Dezember 2008)

Ho-Ho-Ho auch von mir noch Frohe Weihnachten in die Runde. Hoffe du ihr hattet alle einen schönen Abend mit reichl. Kalorien und Geschenken bis zum Abwinken...

.

Bei mir gab`s von allen reichl. insbesondere vom Schnaps bis zum Abwinken. Werde desh. jetzt auch mal ne kl. Runde fahren gehen. Danach steht dann wieder Essen und Trinken auf dem Programm... desh. weiß, ich auch noch nicht, ob ich morgen um 10 Uhr fit bin. Ich schau hier aber noch mal rein.

@LarsLipp
Schönen Urlaub und natürl. einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr. Liebe Grüße auch an Elli



Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

so langsam komme ich in Urlaubsstimmun: Morgen in 2 Stunden hebtdie Maschiene ab. Dann gibt es erstmal was zu futtern undFilme zu schauen!

Habe gerade gesehen in Seoul ist es saukalt! Na da bleiben wir im Flughafen... Brisbane ist auch in wenig Regen gemeldet, aber bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur, da hoff ich halt auf gescheite Wellen.

Euch auch allen noch ein paar schöne Tage ohne mich und langweilt euch nicht!

Grüße auch von Elli

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (25. Dezember 2008)

@Mr. Nice - wäre dir 11 Uhr lieber? Oder ist dein Pegel bis dahin auch nicht weiter unten? 

Ich würde dann mal 11 Uhr vorschlagen. Treffpunkt? Rathaus Bensheim? Wo kann man da parken? 

Morgen soll sehr geiles Wetter sein. Also. Helm uff unn los.


----------



## Martin187 (25. Dezember 2008)

Ja also ich schau mal. vielleicht schaffe ich es auch um 11 am Rathaus zu sein. Kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen. Vielleicht bin ich da, vielleicht auch net

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (25. Dezember 2008)

Eine Fröhliche an alle,

morgen um 11 am Rathaus... ihr seit echt hart drauf  

Ich schau mal, ob ich es bis dahin aus dem Bett und auf`s Radel schaff, Lyra ist leider krank geworden und wird nicht können.

@LarsLipp: wir wünschen euch beiden einen tollen Urlaub, habt viel Spass und lasst es euch richtig gut gehen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Dezember 2008)

@Pfadfinder
Sorry, bin leider raus. Weihnachtszeit ist bei unserer Familie auch immer Schnapszeit....



Wie sieht`s bei dir am Sonntag aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (26. Dezember 2008)

moin, 

ich werde dann wohl heute auch eher einen Family-Day einschieben. Habe mich Mr.Nice angeschlossen und gestern abend noch den neuen äppler08 angezapft. Und der war recht lecker - hm. Jetzt habe ich die normalen Nachwehen. Und da die Resonanz für heute auch nicht vorhanden ist, würde ich ganze gerne auf den Sonntag umsteigen. Wetter soll ja weiterhin gut sein. Allen, die heute fahren einen schönen ride. Die die mit dicker Birne zu Hause liegen ebenfalls. 

Bis vllt. Sonntag


----------



## Micro767 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi Martin falls Du doch noch ein Ründchen drehen willst 13 Uhr Obi es kommt ein Pärchen aus Weiterstadt mit !


----------



## Martin187 (26. Dezember 2008)

HI
Da bei mir der gestrige Abend geendet hat wie bei Mr.Nice und Pfadfinder konnte ich erst um 15Uhr aufs Bike.
Nervig viele Wanderer unterwegs aber so ein Ride in der Abendsonne ist echt schee und es war mal wieder schön trockenen griffigen Boden zu haben!
Hat gut gerockt!

Sonntag muss ich leider arbeiten (Das letzt mal, für immer!!!)

Jetzt gibts wieder fressen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## PFADFINDER (27. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag muss ich leider arbeiten (Das letzt mal, für immer!!!) ???????????????? Gehst du in Rente????

Was geht morgen? Geht überhaupt was? Ich würde morgen in Begleitung erscheinen. Wenn jemand fährt. Uhrzeit ist mir fast egal. So ab 12 Uhr vllt?


----------



## Martin187 (27. Dezember 2008)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Sonntag muss ich leider arbeiten (Das letzt mal, für immer!!!) ???????????????? Gehst du in Rente????
> 
> NENE
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Dezember 2008)

@Pfadfinder
Morgen 12.3o Uhr bei mir würde passen. Warm anziehen sollten wir uns allerd. in der Tat!!

@Micro767
Wie sieht`s bei dir aus?? Dabei??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (27. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich die Nacht gut rumbekomme bin ich da aber die letzten Nächte lag ich mehr wach als das ich geschlafen hätte und wenn es Zeit ist aufzustehen penne ich dann tief und fest 

Wahrscheinlich bin einfach zu ausgeruht 
Also wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Dezember 2008)

@Micro767
"Now the drugs don't work..."  

Ja, nee is klar

Gruss und bis morgen
chris


----------



## wawa68 (27. Dezember 2008)

12:30 am Rathaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. Dezember 2008)

12:30 bei Chris aber das Rathaus liegt ja fast immer auf dem Weg !


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Dezember 2008)

@Wawa68
Eigentl. 12.30 Uhr bei mir. Wollte morgen zur Abwechslung mal wieder Hemsberg-Schannenbach-Ohly Turm- Toter Mann und ggf. im Anschluss noch Auerb. Schloss- Meli fahren... Wir können dich/euch aber auch auf dem Weg Richtung Hemsberg abholen!?!

@Micro767
Jetzt fällt`s mir wieder ein... du magst ja nur noch im Dunkeln fahren!! Hast du die Lampe eigentl. schon getest??

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (28. Dezember 2008)

ok, dann 12:30 bei dir


----------



## Micro767 (28. Dezember 2008)

genau das 

deswegen bin ich erst um 02:00 Uhr ins Bett und weil ich eh wieder nicht einschlafen konnte wieder raus um bis um 04:00 ne Runde zu drehen  danach hab ich dann tief und fest bis um 12:00 gepennt 


Erster Fahrbericht:

Als am 24´ten die Familie in die Abendmesse marschierte, bin ich auf´s Rad um endlich mal die B+M zu testen !

30km durch´s flache Land, am Rhein entlang, meist an oder auf einem Damm, geteert oder sehr guter Wanderwege.

Eigentlich war ich enttäuscht ! Hab zwar so ziemlich alles vor mir auf dem Weg gesehen, hatte mir das aber besser und auf alle Fälle noch heller vorgestellt. In dem kleinen Waldstück wurde es dann auch gleich etwas besser, da rechts und links das Licht reflektiert wurde und nicht nur von der Nacht verschluckt wurde. Richtig hell wurde es als ich auf die große A6 Autobahnbrücke zu fuhr ! Da wurde es immer heller und heller vor mir und ich hab gemerkt wie viel Licht ich die ganze Zeit einfach in die Nacht geschickt hatte.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie es im Wald und auf dem Berg ausschaut !


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Dezember 2008)

@Micro767
Dann sag mal bescheid wann du`s testen willst. Moment. wird`s nachts aber richtig knackog kalt!!

Gestern die Runde (ca. 35 km  u. 1030 hm) war richtig gut!! Da hast du was verpasst...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. Dezember 2008)

Na da müssen wir mal schaun ! Die Temp. sehen ja wirklich ganz schön tief aus die nächsten Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (1. Januar 2009)

Ein Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen.


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues auch von mir. 

Vllt. bis die Tage. Fährt wer am Samstag?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Januar 2009)

wawa68 schrieb:


> Ein Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen.


Ebenso,vor allem Gesundheit.Vielleicht sieht man sich einmal auf dem einen oder anderen Trail.


----------



## Micro767 (1. Januar 2009)

Jo !

Frohes Neues !


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues wünsche ich euch natürl. auch

@Pfadfinder 
Samstag muss ich mal schauen. Bin am Dienstag abgeflogen und hab mir die Rippe ordentl. geprellt. Melde mich hier nochmal.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (1. Januar 2009)

@Mr.Nice bei dir geht auch kein Abflug ohne Verletztung oder?

Ich wüsch euch auch allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr mit viel Gesundheut und viel Zeit zum biken.

Gruß Martin


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo die Herren ,
ich wünsche auch ein Gutes Neues Jahr .
Ich habe über die Feiertage einen kleinen Sprung am Selteswasserhäuschen in Elmshausen gebaut und wollte bevor er abgerissen wird ( vieleicht habe ich ja Glück ) mal ein Paar leute einladen . Wenn ihr mal in der Nähe seid könnt ihrs ja mal testen .
Das Bauwerk ist rechts neben der Betonplattenauffahrt in richtung Reichenbach . Viel Spaß und vieleicht sehen wir uns mal im Wald oder ich finde mal zeit bei euch mitzufahren , Lars Lipp hatte mich ja schon mal gefragt aber mit 2 kids ist die Zeit immer etwas knapp.
Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (1. Januar 2009)

Na da werden wir mal die Augen offen halten aber an der Stelle wird er wohl nicht lange stehen


----------



## PFADFINDER (2. Januar 2009)

@Mr.Nice gute Besserung. Wird wohl Zeit für einen Rundum-Panzer.


----------



## PFADFINDER (2. Januar 2009)

werde morgen wohl bei uns in der gegend biken. Auch wenn die Drecks-Waldarbeiter so ziemlich alles platt gemacht haben :kotz:
muss ich wohl die 3.0er aufziehen und neue pfade spuren. Ups, ähm, na ja, also ihr wisst schon...wer fährt denn hier querfeldein? NIEMAND.

Schönes Wochenende allen. 
Fahre am Sonntag in die Berge. Check mal mit dem Schlitten, wie der Park in Bad Hindelang ist. Werd dann mal berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Januar 2009)

@SRX-Prinz
Den haben wir schon auf unserer Runde am Sonntag entdeckt... haben uns schon gefragt, wer den gebaut hat!!

@Pfadfinder
Hmh, der Panzer fliegt hier zu Hause rum. Hätte ich wohl besser mal eingepackt und angezogen. Viel Spass morgen in der Heimat beim fahren und natürl. ordentl. Schnee in Bad Hindelang.

@Martin187
Ja, ich weiß auch nicht.... wahrs. bin ich einf. zu weich!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (3. Januar 2009)

@Chris: auch von uns beiden eine gute Besserung. 

Hat eigentlich jemand morgen Zeit? Würde gerne eine Runde drehen...


----------



## Micro767 (4. Januar 2009)

No Time ! American Football Playoffs und da ich kein Spiel verpassen will .....


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Januar 2009)

So, gestern Abend einen sehr schönen Snow N8tride gemacht!! Der Schnee war der Hammer... fast Champagne Powder

Wie sieht`s bei den Damen und Herren heute aus?? Bei den Gefriertruhentemperaturen sollte der Schnee immer noch richtig gut sein!!

Yo!achim ist auch mit von der Partie. Treffpunkt wäre 18.30 Uhr bei Ihm oder ca. 18.15 Uhr bei mir.

So, und nun fleissig melden damit wir nicht alleine los müssen

@Wawa68
Wir sollten deiner Lady noch andere Reifen aufziehen damit sie auch Spass hat bzw. das LR vorne wechseln. Am besten ihr seit dann so gegen 18.00 Uhr bei mir?!?

@Micro767
Es wird Zeit deiner Lampe mal den Wald zu zeigen!! Also warm anziehen und mit fahren. Bis zu den ersten Playoff spielen liegst du schon wieder auf der Couch!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (6. Januar 2009)

Oh ja ich müsste wirklich mal wieder auf´s Bike.

Lieder liege ich mit Migräne mal wieder auf der Couch und 19:30 gibt es die Playoff´s aus der Dose mit Freunden, denn zusammen schauen macht wie beim radeln mehr Spaß !

Wie schaut es dir restliche Woche aus ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Das ist natürl. nix!! Freitag mittag hätte ich dann wieder Zeit. Und Du??

Apropo Migräne: http://www.vetty.de/KuhmitMigraene.jpg

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab diese Woche noch Urlaub


----------



## wawa68 (6. Januar 2009)

War eine geniale Tour, bei Schnee den Meli runter... 
Vielen Dank nochmal für das Guiden, Chris, von uns beiden.

Wenn noch eine unter der Woche anliegt, ich bin dabei


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Januar 2009)

@Wawa68
Yeah, das hat ordentl. gerockt!! Mir hast´s auch mächtig viel Spass gemacht Mal schauen wie lange der Schnee noch liegen bleibt...

Euch eine schöne Woche.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wir hatten gestern richtig Glück mit den Temperaturen!! Um 20.00 Uhr gab´s einen Temperatursturz von fast 5° C!! War aber trotzdem noch frisch im Schatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab hier gerade vor der Haustür -14°C


----------



## wawa68 (7. Januar 2009)

:kotz: -14???? weia, bei uns hatte es heute morgen um 5 solide -9, also nicht soo schlimm  
Die Temperatur ist ja eigentlich auch egal, wenn es -20 hat, wird halt noch ein paar Socken und eine Fleece mehr angezogen... alles wurscht, hauptsache Spass!

Die Lampen sind wieder gefüllt. 
Ich bin bereit... was macht ihr eigentlich heute abend?


----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2009)

Krampfhaft überlegen wie ich keine eiskalten Füsse bekomme bei den Temperaturen !


----------



## wawa68 (7. Januar 2009)

also mein Fuß-Setup: 
Wollsocken + Gore-Strümpfe + Schuhe + Überschuhe = warme Füße


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Januar 2009)

wawa68 schrieb:


> also mein Fuß-Setup:
> Wollsocken + Gore-Strümpfe + Schuhe + Überschuhe = warme Füße



Da würde ich meine Schuhe nicht mehr anbekommen!! Hatte gestern nur dicke Skisocken an.... dafür waren die Füße aber auch nach ner Std. kalt.

Heute Abend bin ich leider raus!! 

@Micro767
Mann oder Memme??? *duck und weg*

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2009)

Memme !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2009)

Hab mir jetzt die hier bestellt:

http://www.thermopad.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=197&products_id=1792


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Was ist das denn?? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.... da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob die was können!! Zur Not kannst du sie best. auch als Nasenplaster verwenden

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2009)

Vorgeschlagen von einem RR Kollegen meines Vater´s, der fährt die Teile schon seit Jahren.

Getestet von einem aus dem Speci Forum im Dez. der hat sich jetzt gerade welche bestellt und gestern erhalten. 

Hab mal 15 Stk, für mich gestellt und 2 Sohlenwärmer, sprich für unter den ganzen Fuß.

Ihr wisst ja das ich mit Klicks fahre und deswegen schon ein Problem mit der Kältebrücke habe


----------



## wawa68 (7. Januar 2009)

die sind ja echt drollig, Lyra und ich fahren beide Klicks, bisher ging es aber wenn die Dinger was bringen... 
Du musst wenigstens für den Test aber mal fahren, also sag Bescheid.


----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab doch Mr.Nice recht gegeben "Memme"  seit ein Minus vor dem °C steht und dazu meine kalten Füsse komm ich mir vor wie ein Mädchen  

Aber die Zehenwärmer sind heute in den Versand gekommen


----------



## wawa68 (8. Januar 2009)

@Micro: ...und? schon da?


----------



## Micro767 (8. Januar 2009)

Ne noch nicht


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Wenn Sie bis morgen da sind, wie schaut´s dann bei dir mit ner Runde aus??

@Wawa68
Du bist morgen Mittag ja schon auf dem Weg nach Erlagen, richtig??

@Martin187
Wie schaut`s bei dir aus?? Du musst mir mal noch eine PM schreiben wann du Zeit für Sportpark hast!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn sie da sind will ich auf alle fälle


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Januar 2009)

@sneakersupplier
Hmh, hauptsache mal den Thread hier voll spammen !!

@Micro767
Morgen soll´s genauso sonnig wie heute werden !! Sag bescheid ob und wann du lost willst.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (8. Januar 2009)

@Mr. Nice: stimmt, morgen Mittag geht es nach Erlangen, Bike ist schon verladen.
Ich bin dann am Montag Abend wieder in Bensheim und stehe bis auf Dienstag zur Verfügung 

Euch allen viel Spass beim Schneeshredden


----------



## Micro767 (9. Januar 2009)

-14°C


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Bei euch im Ried!! Hier scheint die Sonne bei led. - 7°C.... 

Wie schaut´s nachher bei dir aus?? Hast du die Pflaster bekommen??

Julian und ich wollen ne Runde Meli fahren gehen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Januar 2009)

Wann wollt ihr los ?

Noch war die Post noch nicht da aber ich würd dennoch ....


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Ich bin bis ca. 13.30 Uhr arbeiten. Danach im Anschluss halt... 

Würde dir 14.00 Uhr bei mir passen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Januar 2009)

Bei Dir ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2009)

@Miroc767
Ja, bei mir!! Oder wolltest du ne Runde bei dir im Ried drehen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Januar 2009)

Klar ! Ich dachte wir machen mal was neues und treffen uns bei mir um auf den Meli zu fahren 

Dann sag ich mal bis später !


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Dann bis gleich. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (9. Januar 2009)

Servus leutz.
Ich hoffe es sind alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen.
Ich kämpfe mit Husten&Schnupfen.
Aber sobalds wieder besser geht bin ich wieder mit dabei!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo Martin,

gute Besserung ! Also bist Du morgen 14 Uhr ab Mr.Nice schon mit dabei ! 

ca. 14:15 dann am Rathaus für alle die mit möchten !

War heute ne schon Tour ! ca. 25km mit ca. 535hm


----------



## Martin187 (9. Januar 2009)

WO wollte ihr den morgen fahren?
Bin am überlegen ob Sport bei den Temps. gut oder schlecht für mich sind.
Heute ist der erste Tag wo es richtig schlimm ist mim Schnupfen


----------



## Micro767 (9. Januar 2009)

Denke so wie heute, gemütlich zum Auerbacher übers Alsbacher auf den Meli und übers Auerbacher wieder zurück.


----------



## Martin187 (9. Januar 2009)

Mal schauen. Wenn bin ich um 14:15 am R.haus


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Sorry, aber ich muss für 14.00 Uhr passen!! Wie schaut`s mit einem N8tride aus?? Ansonsten morgen wieder.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Bin heute nur noch über Handy erreichbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich wirklich Lust und Laune habe für heute  Die Post ist wieder vorbei gefahren ohne anzuhalten und die Temp. gestern macht meinem linken (operiertem) Knie etwas zu schaffen, wie wenn alles etwas mehr Wiederstand und ich eine Bandage drum hätte.

NightRide ? Wann wolltest Du dann los ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Januar 2009)

Meld mich bei dir telefonisch nach dem Spaziergang.


----------



## wawa68 (13. Januar 2009)

wie sieht es denn diese woche mit einem N8-ride aus? 
Mittwoch oder Donnerstag??


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Januar 2009)

@Wawa68
Donnerstag geht bei mir nicht... wg. morgen sollten wir mal das Wetter abwarten. Grundsätzl. wäre ich aber dabei.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich jetzt auch ! Das Päckchen ist heute endlich gekommen 

Schickt mir SMS wann es wo losgeht, falls es losgeht ! ! !


----------



## wawa68 (14. Januar 2009)

Wetter hier in KA ist bäh bis naja...
wie sieht es in Bensheim aus??


----------



## wawa68 (14. Januar 2009)

...und jetzt ist hier heftiger Schneefall :O


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Januar 2009)

@Wawa68
Hier ist es auch eher mies... nass-kalt und grau!! Geschneit hat es vorhin aber auch schon. Allerdings nicht der Rede wert.

Wenn´s so bleibt bin ich aber raus!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (14. Januar 2009)

@Mr. Nice: ...wenn nicht wenigstens freie Sicht ist, isses gar ned so schee.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass wir es abblasen.

Freu mich schon auf die Heimfahrt... :kotz:


----------



## Micro767 (14. Januar 2009)

ja ich glaub wir dürften einen tollen Rollwiderstand haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Januar 2009)

@Wawa68
Bei Nebel fahre ich niiiiiiiiiiiie wieder auf den Meli!! Gerade mit HID Lampen hast du dann gar keine Sicht mehr.

Wie sieht bei euch die Planung für`s We. aus?? Ihr seit ja wieder in Bensheim?!?

@Micro767
Rollwiederstand?? Da kann ich dir aber mit meinem 1130g "leichten" Maxxis Reifen aber ein Lied davon singen

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (15. Januar 2009)

@Mr. Nice: haben leider dieses und nächstes WE einen Termin vergessen... CMT in Stuttgart.
Machen da beim Bruder den Stand.

Edit: Ist eine schöne Messe, also wenn einer Lust hat vorbeizukommen, sagt Bescheid


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Januar 2009)

@Wawa68
Ja, da kann man nix machen. Übernächtes We. bin ich wahrs. Skifahren... schauen wir mal.

Viel Spass auf der Messe (interessantes Konzept was die Fa. von deinem Bruder da hat. Leider für mich nicht finanzierbar!!). Grüsse an Verena.

@Micro767
Weißt du ob Karsten das LV schon hat bzw. was für einen Liefertermin er genannt bekommen hat`??

Wie sieht`s bei dir morgen bzw. am We. aus??

@Martin187
Wieder fit?? Am Samstag/Sonntag ist im Sportpark Bensheim "Open Door". Wie schaut`s?? Bei Vertragsabschluss kann man bis zu 100,- Euro sparen"!! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (15. Januar 2009)

@Mr. Nice: Stimmt, leider sind die VW Busse superteuer...sonst hätt ich schon längst einen 

Wir haben aber auch genialen Kaffee für Nicht-Kunden


----------



## Micro767 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich sollte ab morgen Mittag Zeit haben !

Karsten hat noch kein LV und den Termin weiß ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Martin187 (15. Januar 2009)

@Mr.Nice

Ja bin wieder fit. Gehst du am Sa/Sonntag mal hin? 
100 Euro sparen ist ein Wort!!!
Muss halt mal schauen, hab mir wieder ein Auto gelauft (endlich ein Biketaugliches). Kostet ja leider auch Geld.

Aber muss jetzt mal wieder was machen!!! Das Bike ist momentan komplett zerlegt!
große Winterinspektion und Eloxieren von ein paar Primärteilen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Januar 2009)

Hi,

na wir sind noch in Ausieland und gruese euch recht herzlich. Heute ist es leider recht windig und saukalt: 20Grad plus...

Dann haut mal ordentlich rein und wir sehen uns ja dann auch wieder.

Viele Gruesse

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2009)

@LarsLipp
DU SACK!!! Wie frieren hier bei Minus Graden und du beschwerst dich über 20 Grad plus... ne,ne,ne 

@Micro767
Und ab wann genau?? 

@Martin187
Ja, würde ich dann machen. Viel. erst ne Rune Radfahren und dann im Anschluss dort vorbei schauen?? Was für ein Auto gab`s den?? 

Sonntag hab ich von 08.00 Uhr - 13.00 Uhr Wahldienst.... schei*** Wahlen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2009)

Hi Mr.Nice.

eigentlich ab jetzt aber ich hab wieder pech, der Wetterwechsel mit + °C und das doch recht schöne Wetter macht mir heute morgen zu schaffen.

Ich glaub nicht das ich bis zu Deinem Feierabend fit bin 

Aber morgen ! Und wenn ich gedopt fahren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Dann mal gute Besserung. Wegen morgen können wir dann nochmal hier was ausmachen.

Sollte sich was an deinen Kopfschmerzen ändern klingel einfach bei mir durch.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2009)

Jo mach ich !


----------



## Martin187 (16. Januar 2009)

@Mr.Nice

Habe mir einen Audi A4 Avant gekauft. 
Mit biken is nix bei mir. Das Bike ist zerlegt.
Würdest du dann Sa oder So in den Sportpark gehen?

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2009)

@Martin187
Respekt einen A4 Avant!!! Hätte ich auch gern....

Was für ein Tag würde bei dir besser passen?? Mir wäre Sonntag eigentl. lieber da hier da`s Wetter bescheiden sein soll.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (16. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Sonnatg würde mir auch besser passen.
Wie können ja morgen mal telen und was ausmachen.

Ja der AUdi is schon geil! Is aber noch der "alte" den auch der Micro hat.

HP-X 201 , schwarz!

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (16. Januar 2009)

BJ ? Diesel oder Benziner ? km Stand ? Preis ?

Auf alle Fälle ein gutes Auto ! Siehst ja an meinem 9 1/2 Jahre alt 206.000 km und läuft und läuft, naja ich glaub ich bräuchte mal neue Stoßdämpfer und der Auspuff wird auch immer lauter, sind aber noch immer die Originale !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (16. Januar 2009)

Bj.97 140TKM 1.8 benziner

-checkheft gepflegt
-1.Hand
-schwarz
-S-line Ausstattung
-Garagenwagen
-Nur HandwÃ¤sche! Das Auto hat in seinem ganzen Leben noch keien WaschstarÃe gesehen!
-Klimaautomatik, Zv,Servo,Airbag,Trennetz, und die normalen Sachen eben el.Fenstergeber mit KompforÃ¶ffnung

FÃ¼r 5500â¬.
Der Preis ist fÃ¼r die Ausstattung OK, mich hat halt der allgemeine Zusatnd zum Spontankauf gebracht!
Der Wagen sieht aus wie neu aus dem Werk!

GruÃ


----------



## Micro767 (17. Januar 2009)

Jo ! Liest sich sehr gut ! Und du wolltest Ja auch nen Benziner.

Glückwunsch ! 

Ich werd meinen ja jetzt auch noch ne weile behalten.

So wie schaut´s heute ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2009)

@Micro76
Bescheidenes Tauwetter haben wir heute!! Werde daher mit Tina und ihrem Hund ne Runde spazieren gehen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (17. Januar 2009)

Dann pack ich das HT aus und schau wie weit ich kommen ! 

Gruß an Tina und viel Spaß beim spazieren !


----------



## Martin187 (18. Januar 2009)

So war jetzt heute mal mit den Chris im Sportpark! Muss sagen das ist echt ein schicker Laden! Und sehr sauer!

Nur leider war ich gestern schön einen Saufen und hab dann alles nach dem Trainings ins Klo gekotzt!

Naja strafe muss sein


----------



## Micro767 (20. Januar 2009)

Wie schaut es Donnerstag mit nem N8Ride aus ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Bin morgen Abend wieder beim Spinning. Wie schaut`s bei dir am Freitag Mittag??

@Martin187
Wieder erholt?? Kommst du morgen Abend mit??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (21. Januar 2009)

Freitag ist bis min 16 Uhr wieder arbeiten angesagt :-(

Abends gerne aber es wird bestimmt eher 18 Uhr bei mir


----------



## Martin187 (21. Januar 2009)

@Mr.Nice
Mir geht es bestens! War jetzt jeden Tag im Sportpark.
Habe übelen Muskelkater! 
Also Spinning wäre ich dabei! Muss aber noch mal mit Sabrina sprechen. Sie hat am Fr. Geburtstag und ich weis nicht ob da noch vorbereitungsarbeiten anstehen.

Ich ruf dich morgen Mittag mal an.
Wann willst du denn hin?

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Januar 2009)

@Martin187
Jeden Tag?? Respekt!!

Hol dich dann heute Abend gegen 19.00 Uhr ab.

@Micro767
Hmh, wäre auch morgen Abend dabei. Allerdings ist für morgen mal wieder den ganzen Tag regen angesagt!!

Lass uns morgen mittag mal telefonieren.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. Januar 2009)

Klar doch !


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
So, das hat sich mit einem Blick nach draußen für heute auch schon wieder erledigt!! Zum Ko**** :kotz:!!

Sollte das Wetter am Samstag/Sonntag besser sein können wir uns nochmal kurzschließen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (23. Januar 2009)

Servus,

bin dieses WE noch auf Messe aber am Montag hab ich mir frei genommen... hätte jemand Zeit am Montag?


----------



## Micro767 (23. Januar 2009)

Scheiß Wetter !

Ich hab frei am Montag könnte aber sein das ich bei Papa was arbeiten muss.

Sa / So ??


----------



## Micro767 (26. Januar 2009)

Und so war es auch, fast zumindest. War mit Papa einkaufen, 2 Männer im Praktiker und anschließend 2 Eisesser im Langnesse Lagerverkauf


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Na, dann jetzt aber noch auf`s Rad und die gewonnen Kcl abtrainieren... *duckundweg*

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (26. Januar 2009)

Noch sind die kcal in der Kühltruhe aber für die Menge an Eis brauchts mehr als eine Tour


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,

na Servus an alle! Ich bin wieder im Lande. Wie schaut es denn heute mit Sportpark aus? Bin dann ab morgen bis Donnerstag oder Freitag unterwegs. Wird dann nix mit dem Heißen Eisen.

Sieht ja nach Sonne am Wochenende aus, da kann ich mal wieder aufs Radl.

Berichte vom Urlaub gibt es dann Live und / oder mal ne Bilder Session bei mir zu Hause.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (27. Januar 2009)

@LarsLipp

Schee das du wieder da bist! Mit ein bisschen Glück steht mein Bike bis zum WE auch wieder auf eigenen Rädern!

Wann willst du den ins Training?

Mr.Nice wie sieht es heute bei dir mit Sportpark aus?

Gruß

PS: Der Sommer ist gerette! Ich bau mir grade einen Grill aus einen Industrie-Fass BBQ-like.
Da wird sicher genug draufpassen um alle satt zu machen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Januar 2009)

@LarsLipp
Na, dann herzlich willkommen im grauen nasskalten Deutschland!! Heute Sportpark passt leider nicht da ich zum Handball-/Fussballschauen verabredet bin.

Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag bin ich aber am Start was das Radeln betrifft.

Kannst du den Swampthing mir wieder mitbringen, da Achim ihn testen wollte??

@Martin187
Warum bis zum Sommer mit dem Grillen warten?? Donnerstag heißes Eisen und Spinning??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (27. Januar 2009)

@Mr.Nice
Donnerstag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!

Gegrillt wird sobald der Grill fertig ist! Kann aber noch etwas dauren. Muss noch einiges schweißen, Sandstrahlen und Pulverbeschichten lassen!

Aber ihr seit die ersten die es erfahren werden wenn er fertig ist!

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (27. Januar 2009)

Willkommen zurück LarsLipp !

Wir wollen gar nicht wissen wie schön, wie warm usw es war ! 

Die Woche nen N8Ride ? Freitag vielleicht ? Sa / So ist bei mir fraglich

Erst Samstag ein Live Konzert dann Sonntags SuperBowl


----------



## Martin187 (28. Januar 2009)

Servus!
Also ich wäre am Wochenende dabei wenn jemand biken geht! Werden morgen mein Bike wieder zusammenbauen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Januar 2009)

@Micro767
Sorry, heute abend passt nicht da BL Auftakt  Wie schaut`s morgen/Sonntag aus?? Wetter soll ja vorallem morgen gut werden....

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (30. Januar 2009)

Servus zusammen speziell 
@LarsLipp,
hab mir eine nette Bronchitis auf der Messe eingefangen und kann erstmal nicht radeln... aber klettern muß gehen 
Jemand am Sonntag Lust eine Runde in die Hallle zu gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (30. Januar 2009)

Servus.
Also leider ist mein Bike am Wochenende noch nicht fertig. )-:

Wenn das Wetter gut ist werde ich morgen mal ne Runde am Niederwaldsee Dirten.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Januar 2009)

@Wawa68
Dann mal gute Besserung.

@Martin187
Mal schauen wer sich noch meldet. Ansonsten klingel ich mal durch und komm vorbei.

@Micro767 und LarsLipp
Wie schaut`s nun bei euch``??

Gruss 
chris


----------



## wawa68 (30. Januar 2009)

@LarsLipp: danke, nervt echt

@Martin: ich soll ja nicht... wann fährst du hin? rein aus Interesse und meine bessere Hälfte lässt ausrichten, wenn ich fahre sollt ihr schimpfen


----------



## Micro767 (30. Januar 2009)

Nabend !

Samstag ? Wieviel Uhr ? Ich wäre wohl dabei !

Sonntag rechnet mal nicht mit mir !


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,

also ich will heute auf jedenn Fall ne Runde drehen. Sonst platz ich noch irgendwann...

Würde eher früher als später losdüsen.

Auf dem Rückweg können wir ja dann beim Martin vorbeifahren und schauen, wie er dirtet!

Wie schauts so ab 11:00 Uhr aus? (11:30 in Benshem). Bin mir aber auch noch nicht so sicher, da ich mit E eventuell im MM noch nach einem Notebook schauen will!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,

hat sich ja noch keiner gemeldet. Ich bin dann unterwegs. Zur Not einfach per Telefon melden!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Wann kommt denn hete die Sonne raus? Ist ja schon fast wieder bis 18:00 Uhr hell! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (31. Januar 2009)

@LarsLip: Wow, du bist ja mal früh unterwegs, Moin.
Wünsch dir viel Spass und bis später am See


----------



## Micro767 (31. Januar 2009)

Er schreibt schon und zieht los bevor unsereiner das Bett verlassen hat !

Also bis 11:30 schaffe ich es nicht nach Bensheim, hätte es aber wissen müssen, das es wieder früher los geht wenn LarsLipp wieder da ist  

Und wenn ich mir das Wetter und die Temp anschaue ..... ob´s trocken bleibt ?


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich glaube es bleibt trocken, da es schneit. Schnee ist ja bei den Temperaturen nicht nass. Das Wetter sah doch eigentlich Sonnenschein für heute vor?

Na vieleicht geh ich auch nur in den Sportpark. Ansonsten schau ich nochmal rein...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (31. Januar 2009)

@All

Also ich bin heute mit Wawa und Martin am Niederwaldsee an der Dirtline!
Wer lust auf hüpfen hat, kann ka vorbeikommen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,

klingt gut, ab wann seid Ihr denn da? 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (31. Januar 2009)

wir treffen uns um 13:30 Uhr am Parkplatz, bis später.


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. Januar 2009)

Und Jungs wie war das Dirten?? Ich war mit zwei Jungs aus DA ne schöne Runde (ca. 40 km und 1000 hm) fahren. Jetzt bin ich aber auch am Ars*** da ich gestern bis halb vier bei einem Kumpel versagt bin.

Wegen morgen ner Runde schaue ich noch mal rein. @LarsLipp Allerdings nicht vor zehn!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (31. Januar 2009)

Es war echt toll. Hüpfen, erst am See, dann noch in der Rinne. Muß noch ganz viel üben, sehr eindrucksvoll den beiden Martins zu zu sehen.

Ich weiss nicht, wie die individuellen Präferenzen sind, ich kann wegen der Bronchien keine Touren fahren und würde morgen gerne nochmal in die Rinne zum hüpfen.
Muss aber das Auto nehmen, trau mir die Strecke noch nicht zu.

Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich geh jetzt in heiße Eisen und dann wieder heim. Mal schauen, wie es dann noch aussieht. Aber ne Runde hüpfen wäre noch nett! Dann aber nur Rinne. Komme dann auch direkt zur Rinne oder zum Parkplatz!

Wernetanne sollten wir auch mal wieder angehen. Bilder kommen noch, bin hier noch mit internen IT Problemen beschäftigt!


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. Februar 2009)

Moin. Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. 

@ Mr. Nice - heute wird es wohl nix. Werde kurz im Spessart fahren. Aber vielleicht nächstes WE. 

Frage: Wollte mir einen Fullface kaufen. Also einen richtigen. Nicht das, was ich hab. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung?

Ansonsten allen Hüpfern viel Spaß. Werde heute auch noch hüpfen. Allerdings im Schwimmbad. 

Prost


----------



## wawa68 (1. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice: haben einen Neuzugang für die N8rides. müssen wir dringend wieder starten, wenn ich fit bin.

@Pfadfinder: Wieviel darf er denn kosten? Ich finde den Specialized Deviant sehr gut.
Plus: Geringes Gewicht, sehr gute Belüftung, gute Passform
Minus: Hoher Preis


@LarsLipp: treffen wir uns am Parkplatz, so gegen 14:00 Uhr?


----------



## Martin187 (1. Februar 2009)

@LarsLipp und Wawa

Ich bin mir noch net sicher ob ich heute nochmal biken soll. Meine Hüfte und das linke Fußgelenk hat gut was abbekommen!

Falls ich mich doch dazu entschliese weis ich ja wo ich euch finden kann.

@Pfadfinder:

Ich würde dir auch den Deviant von Specialized empfehlen!!!

Den Preis finde ich jetzt nicht besonderst hoch. Wenn du bei Hibike im WSV schaust findest du vielleicht was!
Ich finde den Helm TOP! Und ich kann dir aus mehrfacher Erfahrung sagen das er auch große Stürze gut verkraftet!

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (1. Februar 2009)

@Martin187: der Sturz war aber auch spektakulär, hoffe dir geht es bald wieder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (1. Februar 2009)

Martin (Freund von Martin187) ist gegen 14:15 bei mir, wir sind dann gegen 14:45 am Parkplatz.


----------



## Micro767 (1. Februar 2009)

N8Ride !? 

Bitte nicht diesen Montag und bitte am besten einen Tag vorher bescheid sagen damit ich mich nicht so abhetzten muss und auch der Akku voll ist


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Februar 2009)

Hi,

na so langsam kommt die Enerie wieder . Bock habe ich j schon. Mal schauen. Wenn bin ich auchum 14:45 am Parkplatz!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## EL Pablo (1. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice: Beruhigend, dass die Tour auch an Dir nicht spurlos vorbeigegangen ist... Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Februar 2009)

@El Pablo
Seit ihr noch gut nach Hause gekommen?? War gestern doch ganz schön platt... war aber ne gute Runde. Gerne wieder.

@LarsLipp
Schau nachher auch noch in der Rinne vorbei. Allerdings ohne Bike aber dafür mit Hund.

@Martin187
Wie abgeflogen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## EL Pablo (1. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice: Lief alles noch bestens, Zug kam nach 3 Minuten. Platt war ich dann aber auch, will garnicht wissen wies dem Andi noch ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (1. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice

Bin bei einem Table Top am großen Sprung in der Rinne heftig eingeschlagen und hab mir das Bike um die Füße gewickelt!

Vielleicht komm ich auch mal in die Rinne mit Bike oder Hund.

Gruß


----------



## Martin187 (1. Februar 2009)

Kurze Ansage!!!!::

Ich will mit Stefan, Christof,Sebastian und evtl. Martin am Mittwoch ins Fiesta gehen zum Sparerips All you can eat!

Wer lust hat soll mir bitte bescheidsagen da ich einen Tisch resavieren möchte!

Gegen 19.30Urh wollen wir hingehen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (1. Februar 2009)

@Martin187: bin leider schon für Mittwoch verabredet, beim nächsten Mal.
ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse... bin den Grossen heute mehrmals  gesprungen  *jubilier*


----------



## Martin187 (1. Februar 2009)

@Wawa
Super!!! Freut mich!


----------



## fieldmaster (1. Februar 2009)

.... und ich meine ein stück von martins hüfte gefunden zu haben


----------



## wawa68 (1. Februar 2009)

@fieldmaster: servus, dafür hat die Suche richtig Spass gemacht, das Stück Hüfte auszugraben war anstrengend


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2009)

Hu,

da werd ich ja richtig neidiisch: Glückwunsch an Wawa. Da shau ich mal zu und dann muss ich auch ran! 

Ich bin ja wie schon gesagt am Mi und Do bei ner Schuloun, ansonsten auch gerne mal bereit bei ner Schlemmerrunde mitzu"fahren".

Wir solltenmal noch mehr Bilder machen: Jetzt sieht es leider nach wärmerem Wetter aus: Ansonten könnten wi ja mal nach Mörflden oder auch nach Beerfelden zum Fotoschooting fahren! (Sa/So).

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,

shaut mal in mein Fotoalbum!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (2. Februar 2009)

@LarsLipp

Bei einem Shooting im Bikepark bin ich immer dabei!

Aber dann mit Google!!! Meine Fresse sieht auf den Bildern ja schrecklich aus!

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (2. Februar 2009)

auja Bikepark, ich schätze da will meine Süsse auch mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (2. Februar 2009)

...und vielen Dank, LarsLipp, für das Einstellen, wirklich sehr gelungen die Bilder.


----------



## fieldmaster (2. Februar 2009)

was gibts denn in Mörfelden? wäre theoretisch auch dabei!


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,

geht jemand in den Sportpark? Ich habe zwar Muskelkater, aber mal sehen. 

Bildersession sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal wiederholen.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Februar 2009)

@fieldmaster
Guckst du: http://www.bikeparkmap.de/de/view/319/deutschland/wernertanne

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Bilder habe ich nochmal aktuallisiert. Sind jetzt ein paar mehr.

Wenn ds Wetter passt, können wir ja am Wochenende ein shooting in ernetanne oder Berfelden machen. Ok, ich würd auch mal wieder fahren...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (3. Februar 2009)

Klasse, bin dabei 
Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## wawa68 (3. Februar 2009)

hab grade im Beerfeldener Posting gesehen, dass die für dieses WE den Shuttleservice aktivieren würden... wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Sollen wir uns auch anmelden?


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Februar 2009)

@Wawa68
Auf der Bikeparkseite steht: 
Das Befahren des Bikepark ist nur mit gültiger Tageskarte gestattet. Ausserhalb der Öffnungszeiten ist die Nutzung der Strecken verboten!!

Gruss
chris

Edit: Hab grad ne PM an Schildkroete58 rausgehauen. Mal schauen was er sagt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Wawa68
> Auf der Bikeparkseite steht:
> Das Befahren des Bikepark ist nur mit gültiger Tageskarte gestattet. Ausserhalb der Öffnungszeiten ist die Nutzung der Strecken verboten!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (3. Februar 2009)

Also mein Biek ist auch wieder Fit!!! Bin für alle Schandtaten bereit!

Würde gerne in den Park gehen! Welcher ist mir eigentlich Latte! Beerfelden war ich schon lange nicht mehr!

@Mr.Nice wie siehts jetzt aus wegen morgen?? (All you can eat)?

Gruß


----------



## wawa68 (3. Februar 2009)

@Martin187: Glückwunsch, ist die Schraube endlich gekommen?


----------



## Martin187 (3. Februar 2009)

Jo ist heute gekommen, habe dann gleich alles zusammengeschraubt!

Wie gesagt ich bin am WE dabei!

Steht schon ein Tag fest oder lassen wir das Wetter entscheiden?

Greez


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2009)

Wir sind So in B-felden.


----------



## Martin187 (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin auch für Sonntag. Samstag könnte ich erst ab 13 oder 14Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Februar 2009)

@Martin187
Samstag/Sonntag is mir wurscht. Es müsste mich nur halt einer mitnehmen.

@All
Wie schaut`s am Freitag mittag mit ner Runde aus??

Gruss
chris

Edit: Hab leider gerade gesehen, dass für Samstag & Sonntag zieml. regen angesagt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (4. Februar 2009)

Freitag ! Nur wirds bei mit dem Feierabend vor 16 Uhr nix, nach Hause Umziehen, Rad ins Auto usw.

Sa./So. muss ich schaun ob ich mit komme oder ne Tour radel ???


----------



## wawa68 (5. Februar 2009)

Wegen Beerfelden, das Wetter sieht am Sonntag besser als am Samstag aus... 
ich bin für Sonntag 
Was schwebt euch denn für eine Uhrzeit vor? oder treffen wir uns einfach dann dort oben?


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2009)

@Wawa68
Also Schildkroete58 & Co treffen Sich gegen 10.00 Uhr dort. Wäre mir allerd. ein bíßchen früh....

Außerdem müsste mich BITTE einer mitnehmen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (5. Februar 2009)

@Mr. Nice: Wann soll ich dich abholen?
Müssen halt mal schauen, wie wir drei Räder auf den Träger bekommen, sollte aber funktionieren...


----------



## Martin187 (5. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt Sonntag wäre ich dabei!

Ich denke ich werde mit Martin in einem Auto fahren!

@All Hat irgenjemand noch Klickis? Also komplette Schuhe in Gr.44 die er nicht mehr braucht? Ich suche was fürs Spinning.

@Mr.Nice: wegen heute Abend: heißes Eisen fällt bei mir auf jeden Fall platt! Da mir der LarsLipp 2 Übungen gezeigt hat habe ich jetzt übelen Muskelkarter in den Hinteren Oberschenkeln!

Da die Mutter meiner Freundin heute Geburtstag hat muss ich mal schauen ob ich mich davor drücken kann! Dann bin ich auf jeden Fall beim Spinning dabei!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (5. Februar 2009)

Ach Sonntag würde ich am liebsten so um 11Uhr losfahren!


----------



## wawa68 (5. Februar 2009)

11 Uhr klingt gut... ist dir das auch recht, Mr. Nice?


----------



## Martin187 (5. Februar 2009)

PS: Habe mir gestern ne Fox Van 36R bestellt! Die 2007er.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2009)

@Wawa68
11 Uhr würde mir auch passen. Vielleicht können wir uns ja alle gemeinsam Treffen und zusammen nach Beerfelden fahren... 

@Martin187
Alles klar. Dann viel. bis heute abend in Spinning. 
Was passiert mit deiner "alten" Gabel??

@LarsLipp
Denkst du noch an den Swampthing??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (5. Februar 2009)

Wollen wir uns alle Sonntag 11Uhr bei mir treffen und zusammen hochfahren?

Meine alte Gabel wandert in den Bikepark! Jemand interesse dran?

Mr.Nice, willste meine Swampthing günstig kaufen?

Gruß martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (5. Februar 2009)

@Martin 187: 
Wir sind ja nur 2 Autos, richtig? Wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht, falls wir Probleme mit dem Verladen des 3ten Rades bekommen...
Schickst du mir deine Adresse per PN?


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2009)

@Martin187
Danke für`s Angebot aber Swampthings habe ich genug!! Eher schaue ich mir mal deine 36er an...

@all
Das Wetter für`s We. sieht ja mehr als bescheiden aus!!

Bei Hibike ist morgen und Samstag WSV bis zu 80 % vor Ort.... viel. sollten wir bei schlechtem Wetter dort mal vorbeischauen?!?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (5. Februar 2009)

Ach verdammt! Habe grade bei Hibike Pradle bestellt! Naja was solls, sind eh nicht so teuer gewesen!


----------



## Martin187 (5. Februar 2009)

Habe grade bei Hibike meine Bestellung rückgängig gemacht! Werde wohl morgen mit Martin so gegen 16Uhr hinfahren!
Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst!

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Februar 2009)

@Martin187
Will zwar nix malen aber ich bin wahrs. dabei. Alles weitere gleich in Spínning.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (5. Februar 2009)

Also zum Thema Hibike:

Treffpunkt morgen bei mir um 15.45Uhr dann fahren wir zusammen hin.

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (6. Februar 2009)

...würdet ihr mir eine kurze Protektorhose (sixsixone oder Dainese) in L mitbringen?
Ich fall so gerne auf die Hüfte. Da wäre das doch so richtig angenehm


----------



## Martin187 (6. Februar 2009)

@Wawa, dann schick mal nen Link das man weis was man kaufen muss.


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Februar 2009)

@Martin187
Klär das gerade telef. mit Wawa68.

Ich bin dann um 15.45 bei dir. Hätten wir evtl. noch einen freien Platz?? 

@LarsLipp
Wie schaut`s bei dir??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich komme wohl auch Brauch zwar nix, aber vieleicht findet sich ja was???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## EL Pablo (6. Februar 2009)

@mr. nice: und, was gefunden? was läuft den am so in beerfelden? haben die nicht noch zu? wenn offen würden wir wohl vorbeischaun... (sonst morgen pfalz)


----------



## Martin187 (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn am Sonntag in der Pfalz besseres Wetter ist würde ich auch da hin fahren!
Ne Stunde ist man so oder so unterwegs.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Februar 2009)

Morsche,

man ist das nebelig im augenblick. Wetter ist je echt bescheiden. Na vieleicht gibt es wenigstens mal schnee in den bergen, wird mal langsam zeit aufs board zu kommen.

für morgen beerfelden muss ich mal schauen, wenn ich mitkomm, fahr ich auch.

wie schaut es denn heute aus? bewegen muss ich mich, im zweifel halt im sportpark.

Gruss 

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Februar 2009)

@El Pablo
Naja, bin nicht wirkl. fündig geworden da die meisten Parts nicht auf Lager waren. Aber ne Hose für mich und Schuhe für Tina hab ich mitgenommen.

Morgen Beerfelden is so ne Sache... Wetter ist ja heute bescheiden soll aber morgen besser (zumindest trocken) sein: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/192909.html

Was wäre denn die altern. in der Pfalz?? Der sandige Boden dort verträgt auf jeden Fall mehr regen...

@LarsLipp
Was willst du im Sportpark machen?? Kurs oder Geräte``??

@all
Wie seht ihr die Sache mit morgen``?? Beerfelden testen oder eher Pfalz. Wahrs. wird`s sinnvoll sein, den heutigen Tag abzuwarten und morgen früh gegen 10 ne Entscheidung zu treffen.

Wär/würde denn alles fahren``??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (7. Februar 2009)

Hi,

würde heute auch wieder ein wenig "Kräftigungsübungen" an der Maschiene bzw. den Hanteln machen. Kurse sind ja nicht so der Bringer heute.

Wobei man auch mal Sqausch oder Badminton spielen könnte, habe aber keinen Schläger!

Wie schauts aus? Werde dann demnächst losdüsen, kann aber auch noch ein wenig warten! Spinning ist hete zu spät, muss um 18:30 feern gehen!

Mit morgen bin ich auch so weit nur bei trockenem Wetter zu fahren. Ansonsten halt auch gerne hier ne Runde. Aber ne Stunde fahren und dannist es net so dolle ist nix!

Hoffe ja immer noch auf Schnee nächste Woche: Dann gibt es allerdings keine Freunde mehr: "No friends on Powder day's". Oder ich bin doch noch da.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (7. Februar 2009)

@all: ich hab's immer noch an den Bronchien und kann keine Touren machen, deswegen würden wir, Verena und ich, am liebsten nach Beerfelden oder, wenn das Wetter, entgegen der Vorhersage, doch schlecht sein sollte, müssten wir uns ausklinken und würden dann in die Halle und klettern.
Aber schauen wir halt mal, wie es morgen wird...


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Februar 2009)

@LarsLipp
Badminton wäre auch mal lustig. Hab allerd. nur einen Schläger und Tina heute versprochen mit Ihr und ihrem Hund ne Runde spazieren zu gehen. 

Bin also für heute raus.

Wegen morgen sollten wir uns hier um 10.00 Uhr mal kurz schließen. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (7. Februar 2009)

Hi

Also Beerfelden ist sehr hügelig und ich könnte mir vorstellen das an ein paar Stellen gut das Wasser stehen wird wenn es noch ein bisschen regnet!

Also ich würde auch gerne mal in Pfalz fahren da ich dort ja noch nie war!
Haben wir für dort einen Guide?

Würde auch hier bei uns ne Runde fahren wenn das Wetter bäää ist!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Februar 2009)

@Martin187
Es hat zwar den ganzen Tag geregnet aber soviel kam ja nicht runter... mal schauen wie`s morgen früh ausschaut.

In der Pfalz kenne ich mich leider nicht ganz so gut aus. 

@El Pablo
Wie schaut`s bei dir?? Kennst du ein paar Strecken in der Pfalz u. würdest den Guide machen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## EL Pablo (7. Februar 2009)

@mr. nice: auskennen ist zuviel gesagt. war heute mal wieder mit n paar jungs an der kalmit bergabfahrn. mehr kenn ich da auch nicht. bin damit leider raus für das wochende, schreib am montag ne klausur. wär so ab nächsten sonntag wieder am start, können ja mal gegen we telefonieren. 
und, ach ja, das mit sandige böden und regen und so: vergiss es. war ne riesen schlammschlacht heute.


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Februar 2009)

Hi,

hier sieht es im Moment ja noch gut aus? Allerdings ist es im Wald bestimmt ein wenig feucht. 

Wetter sieht ja bei uns nach Regen am Nachmittag aus, Beerfelden soll halten. Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit ist halt fraglich, wo es besser ist.

Bin auf jedenn Fall dabei, müsste nur wissen mit welchem Rad ich kommen soll! Das Stinky mag ich ungerne auf ner matschigen Tour bewegen, wenn in Beerfelden hochzus geschoben wird dann ist das kein Thema. Oder wennihr mein ich kann das fahren. Bin ja noch nicht so richtig Bike fitt!

Wenn die Wetter vorhersage so bleibt fürs nächste Wochenende, dann fahr ich in den Schnee!

Dann wart ich mal auf euren Plan für heute!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (8. Februar 2009)

moin
sieht doch gar nicht soo schlecht aus... trocken, kein Regen in Sicht, wird halt ziemlich nass am Boden sein.
Was meint ihr, wir tendieren nach Beerfelden...


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2009)

Na, dann sind schon mal zwei für Beerfelden. Von mir aus können wir`s auch mal antesten.  

Wie/wann wollen wir uns treffen??

@LarsLipp
Natürl. das Stinky. Wo soll`s nächstes WE. zum Skifahren gehen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (8. Februar 2009)

Wollen wir beim Ursprungsplan bleiben und uns bei Martin treffen? 
Natürlich nur, wenn er mitkommt, sonst holen wir dich bei dir ab und starten von da aus...


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2009)

@Wawa68
Können wir machen wobei 11 Uhr mir ein bißchen knapp wird. Bin gerade erst beim Frühstück.... 11.30 Uhr bei Martin??

@Martin187
Und wie schaut`s bei dir??

@LarsLipp
Und??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (8. Februar 2009)

Mosche!
Hätte ja fast verpennt!

Sieht wirklich gut aus heute! Mir is egal wo wir hinfahren!

Wenn alle für Beerfelden sind, nix wie hin!

Bin aber auch für 11.30Uhr

Ich versuch mal Martin zu erreichen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2009)

Gut, dann treffen wir uns 11.30 Uhr bei Martin. LarsLipp konnte ich telef. nicht erreichen.

Bis gleich.
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2009)

Viel Spaß ! Und last alles ganz ! 

Euch ! Die Bikes ! Und auch den Park !


----------



## Martin187 (8. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice

LrasLipp hat mich angerufen! Der kommt auch um halb zu mir.

Wie sieht dann die Rad/Auto aufteilung aus?


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2009)

@Micro767
Danke aber ich hab gedacht wir treffen dich dort. Wer schließt sonst den Park auf

@Martin187
Der soll mich mal anrufen bzw. kurz vor halb abholen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (8. Februar 2009)

ok, dann 11:30 bei Martin...
bis gleich


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2009)

Der Langschläfer schließt den Park auf 

Ich hatte zwischen durch mal kurz die Idee das ich mich von Euch mit nehmen lasse und dann nach Hause radle  so werd ich mich aber jetzt fertig machen und km schrubben mit dem HT


----------



## PFADFINDER (8. Februar 2009)

Moin, 

bis wann werdet ihr denn ungefähr dort sein? Ich denke mal, bei wird's zu spät. Kann erst um 13 Uhr losfahren und wäre erst um 14 Uhr dort. Wollt aber mal fragen. Villeicht wollt ihr ja fahren bis es dunkel wird. Ist da jetzt ein shuttle? Oder muss man hoch schieben/treten?

Greetz und so.


----------



## Martin187 (8. Februar 2009)

@Pfadfeinder.

Wir werden so lange da sein bis nix mehr geht!

Ich denke 14Uhr sind wir auf jeden Fall noch da.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2009)

@Pfadfinder
Ruf mich mal so gegen 12.30 Uhr auf dem Handy an. Kann dir dann bestimmt mehr sagen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2009)

und Jungs ! Wie wars ?


----------



## Martin187 (8. Februar 2009)

Einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## wawa68 (8. Februar 2009)

der Oberhammer, was für ein Spass...
müssen wir bald wieder machen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Februar 2009)

War heute leider verhindert. Wenn Ihr wollt kann ich Euch das nächste Mal mitnehmen, habe Platz für 3 Leute incl. Bikes.


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Februar 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> War heute leider verhindert. Wenn Ihr wollt kann ich Euch das nächste Mal mitnehmen, habe Platz für 3 Leute incl. Bikes.



Klingt gut

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (8. Februar 2009)

@Schildkröt: Bin hiermit angemeldet! Ich kann eigentlich immer!

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Februar 2009)

Hi,

hat echt spass gemacht. Waäre auch was für den Micro gewesen!

Ist zwar ein Park, aber die kleinen Hügel springst du auch!

Na das Abendessen haben wir uns auf jedenn Fall verdient!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2009)

Fotos ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (8. Februar 2009)

War sehr schön. Bin das nächste Mal wieder am Start. Habe die letzte Runde auch heil überstanden, kam mir dann aber doch einsam vor  
Dafür habe ich aber fast noch 2 Wurstpellen bergauf überholt  Sind dann aber in den Wald abgebogen - wollten wohl der Schmach entgehen.

Bis denn


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2009)

Dann war es nix mit shutteln ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (8. Februar 2009)

Doch, allerdings war ich zu spät. Und am Schluss haben glaube ich alle geschoben bzw. sind hochgeradelt. Na ja, so hat der Winterspeck auch keine chance. Und wenn der runter ist, kommt die Schicht von 2007 dran.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Februar 2009)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Doch, allerdings war ich zu spät. Und am Schluss haben glaube ich alle geschoben bzw. sind hochgeradelt. Na ja, so hat der Winterspeck auch keine chance. Und wenn der runter ist, kommt die Schicht von 2007 dran.


   Joho, ich spendiere noch die von 2006


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ja, der Speck muss wegh ma, ich muss jetzt erstmal Frühstücken...

Schaffen wir es nicht auch irgendwie einen Shuttel einzurichten? Eventuell mit nem Hänger oder so? Ich habe leider nix, den Hänger von meinem Vater ist auch eher schwierig, wenn da ein Kratzer zu viel drin istenterbt der mich.

Ansonsten ist halt warten au den Lift angesagt. Schieben ist nicht unbedingt so schlimm, aber wenn ich verschwitzt im kalten Wald stehe werd ich krank. Und das ist nix!

Aber wir sollten vieleicht auch mal wieder ne Tour machen, da geht der Speck auch weg!

Wochenende sieht eher nach Schnee aus, selbst hier im Flachland.

Wie schaut es aus mit Powdern? Es sieht auch  nich Sonnenschein aus. Powdern den ganzen Tag. Die Pisten sind dann bestimmt auch nicht zu voll.

Ich denke ich werde spätestens am Mittwoch ein Zimmer buchen. So wie es aussieht geht es zum IFEN. Wahrscheinlich werde ich den Eva und Philipp mitnehmen.

Dann bis heute Abend im Studio...

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (9. Februar 2009)

@Lars Lipp

Ich werde wohl heute mittag ins Training gehen. Also bin ich für heute Abend raus!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich sehe da immer mehr parallen , RÃ¼ckenprobleme, Katerstimmung .....
Habe mir so eben ein SpecilizÃ©d Enduro gegÃ¶nnt ))))
KÃ¶nnt ihr mir einen Tip geben wo ich mein Trek Liqiud 25 im Monent am besten verkaufen kann , oder kennt ihr jemand der ein bike dieser klasse sucht !?
Preis unter 1000â¬  Gabel neu Ãberholt usw. !? Bilder in der Galerie .
Hoffe ich finde mal endlich die Zeit im Wald zu euch zu stoÃen .
GruÃ SRX-Prinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (10. Februar 2009)

@rinz Bikemarkt und EBay!!!

Welches Enduro hast du dir gekauft?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Februar 2009)

Hi P...,

das Bike in Ebay verkaufen! Eventuell gibt es dann noch Unterstützung.

Na man sollte sich vieleicht nicht zufällig treffen sondern abstimmen! Ich bin aber das Wochenende Snowboarden. Du kannst mit den Jungs ( ab und zu ein Mädel) ja auch so fahren.

Ansonsten wenn es passt das nächste Wochenende!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich warte immer noch auf meinen ersten N8Ride !


----------



## SRX-Prinz (10. Februar 2009)

Das Enduro stand beim Händler , ist von letztem Jahr , Gebraucht aber sieht aus wie neu .Parts Sram X0 , Avid Jucy , Race Face Drehtlager ,Doppelgabel Spec. usw. soll über 3000  gekostet haben für 1785  mit kaufvertrag und 2 Jahren Gewährleistung . Denke das ist ok !?


----------



## Martin187 (10. Februar 2009)

Ja hört sich gut an!

Heute ist meine neue Gabel gekommen, ahbe sie gleich eingebaut und will sie schnellsmöglich mal auf den Trail bringen!

Sobald das Wetter passt bin ich dabei!

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (11. Februar 2009)

@SRX-Prince: Glückwunsch, 
hab das gleiche vor einem Vierteljahr gekauft...hab allerdings deutlich mehr gezahlt 
Also freu dich doppelt, das beste Allround-Bike, dass ich bisher gefahren bin


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,

so, ich bin dann mal weg. Morgen schaff iches hoffentlich in HI nd Spinning. Freitag geht es dann ins Kleinwaslertal zumPowdern: No friends on Powder Day's. Es waren fast alle Unterkünfte ausgebucht! Gerade noch mal Glück gehabt!

Dann haben wir ja mit dem Prinzen bald einen neuen Speci Enduro fahren: Vieleicht könnt Ihr dann ja einein eigenen Club aufmachen.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: ne Tour müssen wir aber auch mal wieder fahren, na zum Glück bin ich weg


----------



## Micro767 (11. Februar 2009)

Für Speci Fahrer gibts doch schon 2 schöne Clubs !

Unser Speci Forum : http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de

und den Riders Club von Speci direkt


----------



## Martin187 (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin bei jeder Tour dabei! Muss ja meine Gabel einfahren!

Ich bin morgen auch im Spinning.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. Februar 2009)

ich würd auch versuchen mit zu kommen


----------



## Martin187 (11. Februar 2009)

Noch ne kleine Frage in den Raum geworfen.

Hat jemand noch alte Klickis in Gr.44 günstig abzugeben?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo ,

habe mein Bike mal abgelichtet und in die Galeri gestellt .
Ich bin der Grücklichste Odenwälder unter der Sonne ))


----------



## PFADFINDER (12. Februar 2009)

Schick, schick. 
Hab in deiner Galerie gesehen, dass du einen Chariot hast. Habe den gleichen. Was für Reifen hast du da drauf? Hab nämlich schon überlegt, fettere Reifen draufzuziehen und weniger Luftdruck zu fahren, damit unser Knirps auch alle Downhills kennenlernt. Nee, also, wegen Komfort und so, weil die Blattfederung bringt ja nicht soviel.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. Februar 2009)

@pfadfinder :http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Reifen-Kenda...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
DAs ist der link . Es handelt sich um einen BMX Reifen von Kenda . Ich wollte erst eine Schwalbe Big Apple holen , der war mir aber zu teuer . Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden , wobei der Schalbe schon der Hammer ist .
@ All : fahrt ihr eine Kettenführung am Enduro und wenn ja welche ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (12. Februar 2009)

schon bestellt. Danke. 

Ich fahre zwar keine Specialized Enduro, aber eine Kettenführung. 
Truvativ Shiftguide in Kombi mit einer Truvativ Stylo 2.2. AM. Die Shiftguide ist schön billig und einfach zu montieren. Nachteil, meine braucht ordentlich Öl, sonst wird's laut. Und eventuell eine Rohrzange, um das Blech an den Rahmen anzupassen. Ansonsten kann ich nur jedem eine Kettenführung empfehlen. Auf's große Kettenblatt kann man ja dafür verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (13. Februar 2009)

Wie siehts am Wochenende mit einer Runde aus?
Christof sein Bike müsse dann auch wieder fit sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Februar 2009)

@Martin187
Grundsätzl. gerne. Mal schauen was das Wetter macht....

Gehst du heute in den Sportpark u. konntest du eigentl. schon was wg. dem Eloxieren in Erfahrung bringen?? 

@SLX-Prinz
Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. Dann lass dich mal in unserer Runde blicken.

@All
Kann mich beim neuen Radel einfach nicht für eine Kurbel entscheiden. Hab diese hier zu Auswahl:

- FSA Gravity Light ( http://www.ridegravity.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=13 )
- Shimano Saint (http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=20551)
- SRAM Stylo OCT 2.2 RG (http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/trailallmountain/stylo/oct22rg.php)

Die Rahmenfarbe wird scharz eloxiert.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (13. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice

Sorry ich kann den Typen nicht erreichen! Weder auf Handy noch im Net.

Zur Kurbel:

Optik: Saint
Preis/Leistung: Stylo
FSA garnix.

Die Saint sieht am beilsten aus! Aber ich denke für deine Fahrweise reicht ne Stylo dicke! Wie gesagt ich fahr ja auch eine! Und die hält!

Die Stylo dürfte ja auch noch deutlich leichter als die Saint sein oder?

Gruß


----------



## Martin187 (13. Februar 2009)

Also die Saint und die STylo trennen 175Gramm! also eine 3/4 Tafel Schokolade!!!

Kaputt gehen wird dir keine!


----------



## Micro767 (13. Februar 2009)

Touren ! Gerne wenn das Wetter halbwegs ....


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Februar 2009)

Morgen Jungs,

na da haben wir ja Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter. Da müssen wir unbedingt ne Runde fahren gehen zumal die Sonne gleich noch rauskommt!!

@Martin187
Wie ne 3/4 Tafel Schokolade?? Du meinst dann aber die Große Packung... egal, lass mir dass nochmal durch den Kopf gehen. Zur FSA weißt du nix oder hälst nix davon??

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Bin jetzt nur noch über Handy erreichbar.


----------



## Martin187 (14. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice Von der FSA habe ich noch nix gehört. Ich finde sie sieht zu Plump für dein luxus-bike aus!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo , ich habe da Trek mal bei ebay inseriert http://http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=120378669279
Für Kritik und anregungen bin ich offen .


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Februar 2009)

@all
So, Jungs war gestern bei dem schönen Wetter/Schnee ne Runde auf dem Meli und musste leider feststellen, dass unsere "normale" Abfahrt total zerstört ist!! Überall Äste bzw. halbe Bäume auf dem Weg... da hat das Sturmtief scheinbar ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Bei Gelegenheit sollten wir hier zusammen wieder Ordnung schaffen...

@Martin187
Wie schaut`s heute bei dir?? Die FSA Kurbel findest du zu plump?? Okay, fand sie jetzt eher unauffällig schlicht.... dann wird`s halt wahrs. doch die Saint. Auf die Tafel Schokolade im Rucksack werde ich halt dann zukünftig verzichten

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hab gestern und werde heute das HT wieder etwas durch das Ried scheuchen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (15. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice

Saint ist halt ein SahnestÃ¼ck!
Der Eloxier Mensch hat momentan auch viel zu tun und hÃ¤tte erst in 2 bis 3 Wochen Zeit deine Kurbel zu machen. WÃ¼rde ca. 35â¬ kosten.

Ich werde heute mit Frau & Hund eine runde spazieren gehen.

Wegen den aufrÃ¤umarbeiten am Meli bin ich mit dabei!

Heute abend geh ich noch ne Runde Gewichte stemmen, also wenn jemadn lust hat mit zu kommen.

GruÃ Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Februar 2009)

@Martin187
a) Wann willst du in den Sportpark??
b) Wann gehst du/ihr mit dem Hund spazieren??

Würde ich jetzt kurz zu meinen Eltern und danach mit Tina und Hund ne Runde spazieren gehen. 
Bei ner Runde Sportpark wäre ich dabei. 17.15 Uhr ist Circle Time.

Lass uns gegen 13.3ß Uhr mal telefonieren.

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (15. Februar 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @all
> So, Jungs war gestern bei dem schönen Wetter/Schnee ne Runde auf dem Meli und musste leider feststellen, dass unsere "normale" Abfahrt total zerstört ist!! Überall Äste bzw. halbe Bäume auf dem Weg... da hat das Sturmtief scheinbar ganze Arbeit geleistet.



Ich war heute ebenfalls auf der Melibokus und wollte die von dir beschriebene Abfahrt nehmen. Aber ein durchkommen war unmöglich.  Den ganzen Trail versperrten wirklich dicke Brocken von Baumstämmen. Das war unmöglich das Ergebniss von ne Sturmtief. 
Sieht eher nach Forstamtarbeit aus. Aber nur auf den Trails. Die Rhinne ist auch komplett zugebaut.  

Hat irgendwer Infos ob das ein ähnliches Drama wie bei der Burg Frankenstein wird? 
Sprich gabs da beschwerden von Wanderern bei der Stadt oder sowas?

Das wegräumen wird wohl teilweise echt schwer. Manche Baumstämme kann man nur mit Maschinen wegbewegen oder man hat ne Kettensäge dabei.


----------



## wawa68 (15. Februar 2009)

klingt ja super...
ich bin beim Räumkommando gerne dabei.
Eine Kettensäge hab ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Februar 2009)

jatschek schrieb:


> Sprich gabs da beschwerden von Wanderern bei der Stadt oder sowas?



Kann mich mal umhören arbeite ja bei dem Verein Kann`s mir aber ehrl. gesagt nicht vorstellen...

@jatschek
Sag doch vorher mal bescheid wenn du in der Ecke fahren gehst. Viel. klappt`s ja mal mit ner gemeinsamen Runde. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (15. Februar 2009)

Also wenn sich keiner beschwert, verstehe ich nicht warum da so akribisch der Weg zugebaut wurde. Das war nicht einfach ne Arbeit von Minuten. Bei der Menge die dort zusammen gerodet wurde, muss was dahinterstecken. Vorallem wie die Rhinne zugebaut war. Teilweise haben die sogar Bäume frisch gefällt, damit die genau in den Weg fallen.

Bescheid geben ist immer schwer bei mir. Ich les hier im Thread schon lange still mit. Ihr macht euch immer Zeiten zum Biken aus, da dreh ich mich im Bett grad nochmal um. Vor 15Uhr bin ich oftmals nie in Auerbach. Aber ich muss das dieses Jahr mal einrichten, mit euch nen paar Touren zu starten. Zumal ich schon den einen oder anderen mal an der Meli bzw. Bad Wildbad getroffen habe.


----------



## Martin187 (16. Februar 2009)

Jatschek wir müssen mal zusammen ne Runde starten!

Ich werde mal diese Woche versuchen mit der Säge den Weg frei zu machen!
Wenn es echt so krass is muss ich wohl das Fischtenmopped mitnehmen!

Ich kann mir aber auch schwer vorstellen das sich jemand die arbeit mach um uns biker zu stören!
Grade im Winter wo eh wenige biker unter wegs sind! Da sind doch normalerweise die Gemühter eher ruhig!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (16. Februar 2009)

Was für ein Wetter! 
Ich finde wir hatten jetzt lange genug Winter!


----------



## wawa68 (16. Februar 2009)

eklig, bin heute morgen kaum auf die A5 gekommen... 
Martin, wann willst du denn in den Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (16. Februar 2009)

@Wawa, mal schaun! Wenn es getaut hat! So legen wir uns eh nur aufs Maul.


----------



## wawa68 (16. Februar 2009)

ok, dann schlaf ich jetzt weiter


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Februar 2009)

@all
Wer ist bei den Traumbedingungen heute bei ner Runde dabei?? Oben sollten wir ca. 15 bis 20cm Neuschnee haben !!

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (16. Februar 2009)

@Chris: 
hier in KA ist das Wetter auch so richtig spassig... 
aber am Mittwoch sieht die Vorhersage richtig gut aus, wäre das nicht ein guter Termin?


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Februar 2009)

Hi,

da bin ich wieder: Ifen war echt Cool: Aber eigentlich war fast schon zu viel SChnee auf der Piste: eh neben der Piste:

@Chris: Wenn die Saint, dann aber die Schrauben im british racing green, Gold passt dann gar nicht. Den Bash der Stylo finde ich besser, die Kurbel fast auch. 

Oh man: Ich war heute 3 Stunden im Stau gestanden und habe noch eine rausgebraucht. Recht langweilig.

Wenn der Schnee bleibt: sollten wir mal SChlittenfahren gehen.

Gruss

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (16. Februar 2009)

Schlittenfahren halte ich für ne gute idee!

Mit ein paar Glühwein macht das einen haufen Spaß!!!

Also ich geh später in Sp.park aber wohl eher zum normalen training und nicht zu Hardwork.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Februar 2009)

Wie Schlittenfahren?? Wir fahren doch Rad und das hat heute am Meli richtig Laune gemacht!! Sind oben ca. 25 cm Schnee und es schneit immer noch!!

Yo!achim und ich wollten desh. morgen viel. wieder ne Runde drehen....

@Martin187
Sorry, hat nach dem Radfahren leider nicht mehr hingehauen. War zu spät dran...

@jatschek
So hab ne Runde telef. und muss leider mitteilen, dass das in der Tat alles Absicht ist:kotz:!! Alles weitere bitte nur per PM.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich bin bis Donnerstag in Mülheim zur Schulung.

Ich versuche dann noch in HI zu kommen, aer keine Ahnung ob es klappt. Ansonsten schaff ich es bestimmt zum spinnen.

Wenn es noch Schnee hat, sollten wir auf jedenn Fall mal zur Neunkirchner Hoehe. Da ist Freeriding auf dem Schliten angesagt"

Gruss

LarsLIpp


----------



## Martin187 (17. Februar 2009)

@LarsLipp

Lösch mal deine PNs das man dir wieder welche schreiben kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Februar 2009)

@all
Zur Information:


Eggbuster schrieb:


>



Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (18. Februar 2009)

doll... und ich bin in München auf Messe *mistmist* 
das ist echt eine Pflichtveranstaltung.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Februar 2009)

Hi,

aber wir sollten dann Zivil erscheinen Sonst meinen die es fahren nur DHler im Wald spazieren.

Wenn ich da bin, bin ich mit dabei. Mal sehen, was passiert. Wäre ja auch ein SIgnal für den Melibokus.

Hoffen wir mal das beste und drücken uns die Daumen. Neunkirchner Hoehe hat 24 cm SChnee. Der Lift ist offen. Wenn das Wetter haelt bzuw. es weiter Schneit sollten wir Rodeln gehen. Natürlich mit den Mädels. Aber es muss für ausreichend Material gesorgt werden.

Gruss

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (18. Februar 2009)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Natürlich mit den Mädels. Aber es muss für ausreichend Material gesorgt werden.



Reicht dir deine nicht mehr?


----------



## Martin187 (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin am 1.März auf jeden Fall an der Burg!


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2009)

Bin am 1. März wahrs. bei einem Kumpel in Köln beim Umzug helfen. Sollte ich aber da sein bin ich auch auf der Burg...

@Martin187
Wie schaut`s nun mit heute mittag aus?? Wetter is ja top

@LarsLipp
Rodeln mit den Mädels kann man viel. für DO. oder FR ins Auge fassen. Hab allerd. keinen Schlitten mehr... kann aber Tina mal fragen. Der Schnee sollte bis dahin halten.

Denkst du noch an den Swampthing??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (18. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice

Bin für heute raus! Habe heftige Kopf&Bauchschmerzen! Wird wohl vom heftigen flexen am Grill kommen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2009)

@Martin187
Alles klar. Dann mal gute Besserung.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Februar 2009)

Hi,

mit Material meine ich Schlitten. Da geht ab und zu mal einer zu bruch.

Man bin ich jetzt geschult. Noch ein Tag und ich bin erlöst. Wahrscheinlich klappt es auch noch mit dem Training morgen. HI und Spinning. Ist dann auch nötig.

Gruss

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (18. Februar 2009)

sacht mal, wie schlimm ist denn die Rinne am Meli zugebaut?
Würde doch zu gerne nochmal ne Runde hüpfen..


----------



## jatschek (18. Februar 2009)

Kannst du komplett vergessen. Man kann eigentlich keinen Sprung oder Steilkurve fahren. Alles ist zugebaut mit mehr oder weniger großen Bäumen/Ästen. Mit etwas körperlicher Arbeit kann man mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen Sprung freiräumen. Aber manche Brocken sind einfach zu groß. Den Sprung durch die beiden Bäume mit anschließenden Anlieger hat man sogar mit einem frisch gefällten Baum blockiert. 

Da wurde ganze Arbeit geleistet. Wie ich Sonntag dort war, bin ich einfach nur in der Mitte der Rhinne durchfahren und ab zum Parkplatz. Hatte da echt kein Elan, irgendwas frei zu räumen. Zumal auch ganz frisch Schnee lag und es recht rutschig war.


----------



## wawa68 (18. Februar 2009)

oh... danke dir schon mal für die Info. 
Hat jemand schon ein paar Fotos zwecks Dokumentation gemacht, sonst mach ich morgen welche?


----------



## Martin187 (18. Februar 2009)

Wie siehts den bei euch morgen aus? Wollen wir eine komplettbegehung zu Fuß machen?
Evtl. auch mit Elan um ein paar Brocken in die Hand zu nehmen?

Wann hättet ihr Zeit?

Gruß Martin


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. Februar 2009)

Gude. ich bring wieder meinen harvester aus mobile.de ins Spiel. So 80.000 Mücken sollten wir doch zusammenbringen. Dann können wir die Wege wieder freiräumen. Und vielleicht übersehen wir ja auch den ein oder anderen Waldarbeiter. Oh mann, ich habe noch gedacht, es gibt noch eine Insel der Glückseligen - und die heißt Melibokus. Aber shit, auch da fallen die Bäume auf die Wege. In 10 Tagen fahre ich nach California. Vielleicht bleibe ich ja da. 

Habe ürbigens einen neuen Helm!!! Keinen Giro, keinen Specialized sondern O'neal. 

Grüße


----------



## wawa68 (19. Februar 2009)

Geht mir genauso, muß mich schwer zurückhalten, um meinen Frust nicht an ein paar Hochsitzen auszulassen...
Ja wie, nach California und Sonne geniessen? Glückwunsch!!

Welchen Helm hast du dir denn geholt? den 708 ???


----------



## wawa68 (19. Februar 2009)

@all: ich könnte wegen der Ortsbegehung, heute um 17 Uhr am Parkplatz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (19. Februar 2009)

hab den aktuellen fury dh in stylishen weiß geholt. Irgendwie passt der am besten auf meine Birne. Irgendetwas ist an der nämlich nicht normal . Der Giro war einfach zu eng und der Deviant hat zu sehr gewackelt. Der O'neal sitzt auch recht stramm, aber er presst mir nicht das Gehirn raus. 

Yo, California. Strand, Sonne, Chicks, Öko-Hummer, Arnie, Trails. 
Hier fahre ich hin - geil: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byg4XwXw8Q0&feature=related"]YouTube - Tunnel Trail Santa Barbara downhilling[/ame] 

Und ne Kuhglocke hänge ich mir auch ans bike. Und hier geht es auch hin - mit Packtaschen am Rad!!!! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g11M5gbi_y0&feature=related"]YouTube - Cold Springs Trail[/ame]


----------



## wawa68 (19. Februar 2009)

kann ich hier im Büro leider nicht ansehen, YouTube ist off-limits
aber neidisch bin ich schon... wie lange bist du da und nimmst du ein Rad mit?


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. Februar 2009)

irgendwie funzt das Video nicht, nur wenn ich auf die Schrift klicke und direkt auf youtube gehe ??? 

Nehme kein Bike mit. Werde mir eins leihen. Sind leider nur 10 Tage dort. Aber besser als der Shit hier.


----------



## jatschek (19. Februar 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Wie siehts den bei euch morgen aus? Wollen wir eine komplettbegehung zu Fuß machen?
> Evtl. auch mit Elan um ein paar Brocken in die Hand zu nehmen?
> 
> Wann hättet ihr Zeit?
> ...



An für sich würde ich sofort mitmachen. Leider habe ich heute nen Zahnarzttermin  , den ich auch zugern vermeiden würde. Aber der Zahn muss geflickt werden, bevor es teurer wird. 

Morgen könnte ich ab 17Uhr. Ansonsten werd ich eh am Wochenende wieder dort radeln gehen und bei der Abfahrt nen bißchen Platz machen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Februar 2009)

jatschek schrieb:


> Ansonsten werd ich eh am Wochenende wieder dort radeln gehen und bei der Abfahrt nen bißchen Platz machen.



Kannst du moment. vergessen!! War bzw. hab`s gestern probiert am Meli ne Runde zu fahren... war leider mehr Radwandern (bergauf als auch bergab) als sonst was. 

Dadurch, dass es da oben ca. immer noch 20cm Schnee hat und dieser tagsüber antaut und nachts gefriert ist an Radfahren moment. nicht zu denken.

Desh. können wir gerne mal schauen was wir von den "Trümmern" wieder aus dem Weg räumen können.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Viel Spass beim Zahnarzt


----------



## wawa68 (19. Februar 2009)

Wollen wir denn heute abend schon mal anfangen?
An den nächsten beiden WEs bin ich halt nicht da und kann nur unter der Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Februar 2009)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn mit ner Rodelparie aus? Würde die Neunkirchner Hoehe vorschlagen. Aber ein wenig aufräumen ist auch nicht schlecht. Mal sehen, wie das Wetter so wird morgen.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich würde auch vorschlagen aus Wetter zu warten.
Ich wäre beim aufräumen und auch beim Rodeln dabei!

Gruß


----------



## jatschek (20. Februar 2009)

Ich werde morgen das Wetter abwarten. Wenn es einigermaßen trocken bleibt, fahr ich zur Meli aufräumen. Das Bike werd ich mitnehmen. Werd dann wohl 2mal die Meli hochradeln. Einmal zum aufräumen und dann um für die Arbeit entlohnt zu werden.


----------



## Martin187 (21. Februar 2009)

So Jungs wie siehts aus?
Das Wetter is nicht wirklich aber zum aufräumen wurde es reichen!

Ich würde 13Uhr am Meli Pakrplatz vorschlagen!

Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Februar 2009)

@Martin187
Meinst du wirkl., dass es bei dem Wetter Sinn macht?? Hat ja immer noch genug Schnee...

@Jatschek
Ob das was wird möchte ich bezweifeln!! Donnerstag war weder an bergauf als auch bergab fahren zu denken... und auf Radwandern habe ich heute keine Lust.

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (21. Februar 2009)

Moin an alle.

Wenn es draußen so bleibt werd ich wohl nachher zur Meli starten. Hier in Lampertheim ist es eigentlich Schneefrei. Wie es auf der Meli ausschaut weiß ich nicht. Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das es dort noch Schneemassen gibt. Das Radel nehm ich mit. Wenigstens für die Fitness nen bißchen treten und halt aufräumen.
13Uhr werd ich aber kaum schaffen. 

Wo genau ist der Meliparkplatz? Ich parke immer auf dem ersten Parkplatz hochzus zum Auerbacher Schloss. Dann zum Schloss hoch und rüber zur Meli.


----------



## Martin187 (21. Februar 2009)

@Mr.Nice wemm das Wetter nicht gut ist werden wir auch weniger von anderen Menschen gestört.

Aber ich kann das Wetter schlecht beurteilen weil ich schon lange nicht mehr aufm Meli war.


----------



## Martin187 (21. Februar 2009)

Und ich muss mal raus in die Natur! 
Also ich würde aufn Meli gehen


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich komme auch um 13:00 Uhr an den Parkplatz. Ich geh mal von aus, wir gehen zu Fuss.

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (21. Februar 2009)

Ja zu Fuß! Es regnet zwar grade aber was solls.

Ich würde ein bisschen Werkzeur mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (21. Februar 2009)

So.

War heute auf der Meli. Bin mitn Bike geradelt. Jedenfalls solange es fahrbar war. Hochzus echt ne Zumutung. Dieser Matschschnee hat ein Vorankommen kaum zugelassen. Hat man mal Grip mit dem Hinterrad bekommen will das Bike immer nach links oder rechts. Man muss dann nur gegenlenken und ausbalancieren. Seeeehr nervtötend. Hab dann irgendwann geschoben.

Dafür war die Abfahrt umso spassiger. So wie es aussah war ich bisher der Einzige, der die Abfahrt genommen hat. Jedenfalls waren sonst keinerlei Spuren zu sehen. Hat ne Mordsgaudi gemacht, das das Rad immer schön am Rutschen war. War aber immer kontrollierbar. 

Das was ging hab ich ausm Weg geräumt. Aber einige Bäume waren einfach zu groß und zu schwer. Die hab ich nicht wegbekommen. Man muss 1-2mal absteigen. Ansonsten kann man runterfahren.

Wie ich sehe hat auch jemand in der Rhinne aufgeräumt. Ward ihr das? Wenn ja ist die Schanze in der Mitte euer Ernst? Das Teil ist doch nicht springbar. Jedenfalls nicht ohne Erde und nen bißchen flacher geshaped. 

Aber bei dem Holz was da überall rumliegt könnte man super was basteln. Ne Kettensäge und Schaufel vorausgesetzt könnte man nen super Double in der Mitte zaubern. In der Größe ungefähr so wie der Alte. Nur nicht so ne radikale Schanze. Die hat einen sehr unangenehm hochkatapultiert.


----------



## Martin187 (21. Februar 2009)

Ja das in der Rinne waren wir und sind ja noch lange nicht fetrig.
Das in der mitte soll ein schöner Double werden aber bei unter 0°C lässt sich die Erde nicht überreden auf die Schippe zu springen!

Ich nächste Woche noch mal hochfahren und weiter machen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (22. Februar 2009)

Die Idee mit dem Double in der Mitte ist super. Genau sowas fehlt an der Stelle. Aber meiner Meinung nach, müsste man den ungefähr da platzieren, wo der Alte stand. Nur eben besser aufbauen. Besserer Absprung, breitere Landung und evtl. nen Table mittendrin. 


Aber bevor man da Zeit und Arbeit investiert, sollte man erstmal abwarten, wie sich die Situation an der Meli entwickelt. Nicht das man da Tage lang Arbeit für den Aufbau investiert und am Ende reißen die doch alles ab.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Februar 2009)

Hi,

wenn wir zur Frankenstein gehen: nehmen wir dann unsere Räder mit?

@Martin: hast du schon de KB-Schrauben? Sonst muss ich wieder auf einfach zurückschbaun. Passt aber auch für den Frankenstein!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich weis nicht ob man da Räder mitnehmen kann. Da wirs sicher sehr viel los sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo ,

ich wollte auch am 1 März kommen und noch meinen Zwerg im Hänger hochziehen . Sieht auf nach vernüftigem Familienvater aus ! Da ich am Abend davor ein kleines Fest bei mir zu hause habe wollte ich am Fuß des Berges Parken und hochstrampeln um meinen Kater loszuwerden 
War irgendwo die rede davon das man ohne bike kommen soll ?


----------



## Martin187 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das auf der Strecke sehr viel los sein wird! Aber vielleicht nehm ich meine Mühle auch mit hoch!


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Februar 2009)

@Martin187 und LarsLipp

Bitte macht das nicht!! 





oxymoron7 schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte an dem Tag nicht gefahren werden, ein Zwischenfall mit einem Wanderer am Tag der Veranstaltung wäre das Horrorszenario.
> Also bitte, kommt alle, aber verkneift euch das biken.



Letzte Informationen zur Veranstaltung findet ihr hier:

http://www.woffm.de/rinne/rettetdierinne.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Februar 2009)

Hi,

@Mr Nice: warum sollte man da ohne Rad auftauchen? Die frage ist eher ob man an dem Tag jemanden umfahren sollte? Oder mt dem leichte rädlchen und ohne FF usw...

Wie schaut es denn mit ner Tour morgen aus? Das Wetter wird wohl fast schon für kurze Hosen reichen.

Den ein oder anderen habe ich ja auch schon länger nicht gesehen:

Schlage mal eine "oldscool" Ohly Turm Meli Runde vor! Start hier bei mir um 11:00 und 11:30 in Bensheim.

Für Sonntag könnte man ja auch mit dem Rad zum Frankenstein fahren: Abwärts dann über die Magnetsteine und Kuralp wieder zurück!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. Februar 2009)

Samstag wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei !

Sonntag hab ich nen Neueinsteiger auf nem HT im Schlepptau, da fahr ich schon von zuhause los, sammel ihn auf und fahr dann max. Toter Mann und Auerbacher Schloss.


----------



## Martin187 (27. Februar 2009)

Hey also morgen kommt um 11Uhr jemand zu mir und schaut sich meine Gabel an.
Ich denke das ich dann erst frühstens um 12.30Uhr starten könnte.
Mal sehen wie ich Sonntag an die Burg fahre, aber ich denke eher mim Auto.

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (28. Februar 2009)

Ich werd morgen auch auf der Meli fahren gehen. Aber 11 Uhr schaff ich nicht. Hab vorhin erst meine Gabel zusammen gebaut. Die muss ich morgen noch ins Bike basteln. Dann Kettenpflege, Rucksack packen und und...

Wird wohl mal wieder nichts vor 14Uhr.  Aber evtl. fährt man sich doch übern Weg. Werd auf jeden Fall noch nen paar "Sessions" in der Rinne verbringen. Je nachdem wiegut alles fahrbar ist.


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2009)

Hi,

wie schaut es denn heute aus? Muss ja nicht um 11:00 Losgehen. (War ja auch 11:00 Uhr Fehlheim und 11:30 Bensheim geschrieben.

Will aber auch nicht erst um 14:00 Uhr losdüsen, da ich schon mal wieder na Strecke fahren wollte. 

@Martin: wollt ihr euch 1,5 Stunden die Gabel anschauen??? So toll ist die auch nicht!

Na mal sehen, wer sich noch meldet:

He Mr Lambada: wir fahren auf jedenn Fall! Schlag du halt mal noch ne Uhrzeit vor!

Gruß

LarsLipp

Ps: Handy ist im Moment nicht erreichbar, Festnetz probiern...

PS2: free.videoload.de da gibt es auch MTB / Extremsportfilme zu kostenlos schauen. MIT DRM und hässlichem Media Player Plugin...


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2009)

@LarsLipp
Ich bin für heute raus. Hab mich leicht erkältet (Hals- und Kopfschmerzen)... viel. morgen wieder. 

Morgen ist`s aber wahrs. besser mim Auto zu fahren, da mit nassen, verschwitzen Klamotten rumstehen nicht förderlich sein wird und man außerdem noch ein Schloß für die Räder mit ein packen müsste.

@Martin187
Könntest du mich morgen evtl. mit auf die Burg nehmen??

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Das ohne Rad war natürl. nur auf die Dicken Räder und FF Helme bezogen. Gegen CC-ler und Kinderanhänger ist sicherl. nicht`s einzuwenden


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin,

nach dem Post von Martin, dachte ich mir wir warten auf ihn !?

12 Uhr Fehlheim bekomm ich jetzt hin !

Aber hier regnet es gerade !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (28. Februar 2009)

Mosche, ich muss mal schauen was später so geht. Ich hab gestern etwas tief ins Glas geschaut und bin erst um 5Uhr ins Bett gekommen. 
Christof könnte auch erst etwas später.
Ich sag dann hier bescheid oder ruf kurz durch.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Februar 2009)

Hi 

12 uhr abfahrt fehlheim ist OK!

Dann bastel ich mal noch am Bike und wir sehen dann, ob wir in Bensheim noch jemanden mitnehmen.

Aber wer saufen kann, der kann auch radeln. Kalt duschen und los gehts. Nach den ersten meteren gehts dann scho

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2009)

Jo ! Bis nachher !


----------



## Martin187 (28. Februar 2009)

Gabel ist verkauft! Ich bin dabei!!! Wo ist Treffpunkt?

Gruß


----------



## Martin187 (28. Februar 2009)

Kurze Info:

http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/static/719643.htm

Geht um die Rinne und das Treffen in Lorsch am Donnerstag


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2009)

HI,

ich geh jetzt in HI. Wann fahrt Ihr den an den Frankenstein?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## EL Pablo (1. März 2009)

@mr. nice: was macht die gesundheit? wir fahren hier in DA um 11 los, sind so um 12, halb 1 oben am frankenstein und wollen dann noch weitertouren. wie schauts bei dir aus, mit dem rad oder mit dem bike oben?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2009)

Hi,

und, wie schaut es denn aus? Wetter wird ja richtig gut. Gibt es da oben was zu futtern???

Hab nach dem Sport schon wieder hunger...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. März 2009)

Hi Jungs !

Und was gibts neues ?

Ich hab mich heute abgelegt, oberhalb des neuen Kickers von gestern, Hinterrad nach rechts weg nach der Landung, nicht mehr abfangen können und dann liegt ausgerechnet da ein Knüppel. Linke Seite 2-3 Rippen geprellt würd ich sagen, bin mal gespannt wie es morgen ausschaut.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. März 2009)

@El Pablo
Und wie war eure Runde noch gewesen?? Seit ihr noch Felsberg und Meli gefahren??

@Micro767
Was machst du den für Sachen wenn wir nicht dabei sind?? Na, dann mal gute Besserung. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass du damit in den nächsten 4-6 Wochen "Spass" haben wirst...

Neuigkeiten von der Veranstaltung gibt`s keine. War ja auch eher ne Infoveranst. für die Wanderfreunde/Spaziergänger. War aber gut besucht und wir haben einige "alte Bekannte" getroffen. War insg. ne Runde Sache.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2009)

Hi,

ja, war ne Tolle Veranstalltung. Die MTBler sind doch alles sehr Nette Menschen. Na und den ein oder anderen hat man wieder gesehen, nach sooo langer Zeit...

Na dann erstmal gute Besserung! Wird schon nicht so schlimm! 

Falls schon einer von heute hier reinschaut: und los gehts, zur nächsten Runde melden!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. März 2009)

Es war ja eigentlich kein nennenswerter Sturz, nur das da halt blöder weise der Knüppel lag


----------



## jatschek (1. März 2009)

Gute Besserung. Hoff mal nicht das es ne Prellung ist, die brauch lange zum ausheilen.

Von welchen Kicker sprichst du denn? 
War auch auf der Meli fahren und anschließend in der Rinne. Wer hat denn die kleine Schanze nachm Anlieger nach dem "großen" Sprung gebaut? 

Finde ich total deplaziert. Das Teil hebelt einen unschön aus. Dann fehlt der Speed für den nächsten Sprung. Der übrigens schön vergrößert wurde. Nur leider nicht ohne Speed springbar.
Den Sprung in der Mitte hab ich auch mal nen bißchen modifiziert. So ist der Absprung nicht ganz so steil und man kann auch drüberspringen, ohne das einen das Heck überholt.


----------



## Martin187 (1. März 2009)

@Jatschek 
Der Kicker nach dem großen Sprung wurde nicht wirklich gebaut! Wir haben es nur nicht geschafft den riesen Stamm weg zu bekommen!
Ich werde diese Woche noch mal in die Rinne gehen und alles etwas überarbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## jatschek (1. März 2009)

Ja das dacht ich mir. Der Stamm muss auf jeden Fall weg. An der Stelle ist nen Kicker fehl am Platz. Man kommt mit schön Schwung vom Sprung davor und will ja auch den Anlieger vor dem nächsten Sprung schön nehmen. Mit dem Kicker dazwischen wird man total ausm Konzept gebracht. 

Sag Bescheid wenn du zur Rinne gehst. Würde evtl. mitkommen und helfen. Kann aber wegen der Arbeit erst gegen 16:30Uhr.


----------



## Micro767 (1. März 2009)

Der "neue" ist drüben beim Fürstenlager, lohnt sich nicht extra für die Bergabfraktion dahin zu fahren. Nix besonderes, da selbst ich drüber komme


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. März 2009)

Mal was zur Veranstaltung gestern:

http://rapidshare.com/files/204449177/hr4rinne.mp3.html und http://www.mtb-forum.eu/rettet-die-rinne-infoveranstaltung-auf-burg-frankenstein-t-1887-1.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## visionthing (3. März 2009)

@mr. nice
ich antworte einfach mal für el paulo, ja wir sind noch über Felsberg und Meli. Das war ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht und in der Falllinie am Meli sieht es ja echt übel aus. Will garnicht wissen wie es da ausgesehen hat bevor ihr da aufgeräumt habt. Direkt am Einstieg zur Rinne hatte jemand angefangen nen Kicker oder sowas in der Richtung zu bauen das haben wir gleich mal beseitigt oder wollte irgendjemand den Einstieg als Gap springen?


----------



## Martin187 (3. März 2009)

So bin heute mit den Grill fertig geworden!
Also nach der nächsten Feierabendrunde gibts auch was zu essen!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2009)

Hi Martin,


das sieht ja schonmal vielversprechend aus. Leider wird das mit dem RIESEN GRILL nix, wenn wir nur zu dritt sind, da verliert man ja die Steaks auf dem Grill

Jetzt hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter! Apropos Wetter, sieht ja eher bescheiden aus. Eventuell geht es ja nochmal richtung Berge!

War heute mit dem Aff radeln, aber nicht am Meli...

Werden morgen bei gutem Wetter zum Meli radeln, so ab 16:30 in Zwingenberg.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (3. März 2009)

Oh,

bevor ich es vergess: eventuell gehe ichmorgen, Mittwoch, mit Elli ins El Corazon zum Tapas-Essen für 1/2 Preis. Falls jemand bock hat, sollten wir das abstimmen und ich reservier einen Tisch. 

Elli kommt aber erst gegen 19:30 bis 20:00 Uhr. TZappas Time ist bis um 20:00 Uhr, da müssen wir bestellt haben...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. März 2009)

@Martin187
Yeah, das sieht doch mal nach einem Mänergrill aus!!

@LarsLipp
Wie Treffpunkt in Zwingenberg?? Was wollt ihr fahren?? Einmal Meli?? Viel. schließe ich mich an, da ja ab morgen das Wetter mehr als bescheiden werden soll...

@visionthing
Das mit der Schlammschlacht war ja fast zu erwarten

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (5. März 2009)

Tag zusammen,

hier ist es einfach zu still 
Ist für das WE schon eine Tour in Planung, Samstag sieht die Vorhersage ja gigantisch aus...???


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2009)

Hi,

da habt Ihr aber Glück gehabt: Ich bin wohl weg, eventuell ja mit Mr Nice...

Wie schaut es denn heute mit Sportpark aus? 

Bald ist ja wieder Sommerzeit, dann sollten wr auch mal unter der Woche wieder starten können. (OK, so lange ich im Lande bin...)

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (5. März 2009)

Huch, das klingt ja dramatisch... willst du uns verlassen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (5. März 2009)

Guden,

Ich muss mal sehen obs mit Sportpark heute was wird. Bin immer noch etwas im Sack und gut am rumschnupfen.
Ich will ja dort auch keinen anstecken.

Wenn das Wetter am Samstag gut wird werde ich wohl meinen Grill einweihen aber vielleicht platt es ja Zeitlich vorher ne RUnde Rad zu fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. März 2009)

@LarsLipp
Ich wäre bei ner Runde Sportpark heute dabei. Ob ich`s zu Hot Iron schaffe, weiß ich noch nicht, da`s bei Tina evtl. später wird. Zu Spinning sollte sie aber da sein. Ansonsten müsstest du mich viel. mitnehmen...

@Martin187
Wie du bist auch krank?? Hab mich letzte Woche mit Hals und Kopfschmerzen rumgeplagt... wahrs. macht Sport dann keinen Sinn.

Wg. Wochenende muss ich mal schauen, evtl. bin ich ja mit LarsLipp in den Alpen unterwegs. 

@Micro767
Was macht die Rippe??

Gruss und an alle "Kranken" gute Besserung.
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2009)

Hi,

so, jetzt wird noch einmal Krank gemacht. Der Kollege Aff hat sich ja auch vorgestern beim "Kornerjump" hingelegt. Filmchen gibt es dannauch demnächst...

Da hoffe ich mal Gesund aus den Alpen zurückzukommen. OK, in ner Lawine sterben ist auch icht OHNE aber ich würde doch leiber im Meer bei großen Wellen ertrinken...

Spass beiseite: gute Besserung an alle!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (5. März 2009)

Danke Danke

Mein Hals ist zu und ich rotz die ganze Zeit rum. Ich werde es später spontan entscheiden ob ich ins Spinning komme.

Aber am We werde ich aufs Rad steigen egal wie es mir geht!

Larslipp hat er sich in der Rinne hingelegt? Wie siehts dort jetzt aus? Noch alles beim alten? Hat Wawa gut Shaparbeit geleistet?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2009)

Hi,

nee, wir waren an nem anderen Spot... Über den wurde unlängst recht viel geschrieben. Da war aber nich alles OK, mal sehen, wie es da weitergeht...

Der Junge ist etwas mit der Seite auf nen Baum geknallt. War ein guter blauer Fleck. Das macht dem aber wie wir wissen recht wenig. Und so lange es gefillmt wird, ist der ja happy. Da kannst sogar du noch was lernen.

Ich fühle mich auch etwas komisch, wird wohl zu viel Kaffe sein?

Na ich geh dann mal in Hi und sehr wahrschinlich dann in Spinning.

What about Mr Nice? Soll ich dich abholen?

Ich denke der Ralf gibt mir nach dem Sport bescheid, was die Übernachtung kostet und ob wir überhaupt was kreigen! Drücken wir uns mal die Daume.

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (5. März 2009)

Nabend !

Allen Kranken gute Besserung ! Und den Wintersportlern viel Schnee bei schönem Wetter.

Meine Rippen lassen mich nachts kaum schlafen und so richtig bewegen ist auch noch nicht drin aber das wird, denke das ich am WE zumindest wieder auf´s HT kann. Aber Odenwald ist nicht drin.


----------



## LarsLipp (5. März 2009)

Hi,

also Mr Micro: schon dich mal, der Mr Nice und ich sind eh weg das Wochenende: Wir hoffen mal auf richtig Neuschnee am Arlberg Lech Zürs.

Ich geh auch mal davon aus, dass wir Gesund zurückkommen

Dann wird es aber auch Zeit für Sonnenschein hier bei uns!

Gruß und den kranken und daheimgebliebenen gute Besserung.

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (6. März 2009)

Euch viel Spass und hoffentlich richtig genialen Schnee


----------



## Micro767 (8. März 2009)

Moin Moin !

Gestern war es gut wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen auch wenn es wirklich nur langsam und vorsichtig ging. Nur nicht den Puls hoch bringen und jegliche Schlaglöcher vermeiden.

Aber bei so tollem Wetter muss man einfach fahren


----------



## Martin187 (8. März 2009)

Ich war gestern mit Bigtoe unterwegs und haben uns mal in einem anderen Revier vom Meli umgesehen und wir haben etwas herausgefunden!
Wir haben einen neuen Hometrail! Dann kann sich die Situation am Vorderen Meli mal beruhigen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (8. März 2009)

geil, wann machst du uns den Guide?


----------



## LarsLipp (9. März 2009)

Hi,

wir sind auch wieder Gesund zu rück. Nur ein wenig müde Beine. Hui: das wr malwieder Genial: wir hatten echt ne Menge Tiefschnee und es hat ordntlich gerockt. Jetzt kann es aber echt Frühling werden, wobei ein Weekend Berge immer noch geht!

Na am Wochenende wird es doch hoffentlich mal richtig gut! 

Erstmal ne gute Woche

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (9. März 2009)

Mittwoch soll wieder schönes Wetter werden...   
wie sieht es am Nachmittag bei euch aus?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. März 2009)

@Wawa68
Wenn bis dahin meine Waden sowie Oberschenkel wieder hergestellt ist können wir mal schauen... 

@Martin187
Na, da bin ich aber mal gespannt was ihr da ausbaldowert habt.

@LarsLipp
Yeah, das Wochenende hat ordentl. gerockt

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (9. März 2009)

Hi,

@Mr Nice: jeah Bitte die Videos hochladen! 

Jetzt habe ich ja nen neuen Rechner, da kann ich demnächst mal das Projekt Australien Bilder angehen und wir machen mal einen gemütlichen Abend...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (9. März 2009)

Servus Jungs,
schön das ihr gesund zurück seit!

Ja der Trail ist Fett! Muss noch etwas ausgebaut werden und dann gehts mit Vollgas Bergab!

Ich hab jetzt wieder einen Job also kann ich jetzt auch erst ab 16Uhr radeln oder in den Sportpark gehen.

Mal sehen wegen Mittwoch, ist bei mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Zeit habe!

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Martin187 (9. März 2009)

Also ich wäre Mittwoch mit am Start wenn das Wetter passt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (10. März 2009)

Das Wetter sieht richtig nett aus 
Wind um die 30 km/h, Temperaturen um 10 Grad und Sonne, was will man mehr 

Wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## LarsLipp (10. März 2009)

Hi,

bei Wind um 30 geh ich mit dem Drachen raus @Wawa: hast du nicht auch einen ? 

Wo schaust du denn nach dem Wetter? Bei mir sieht es schlechter aus...

Egal: ich muss eh arbeiten...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. März 2009)

@Wawa68
Na, moment. sieht das aber nicht gerade einladend da draußen aus....

@Martin187
Wie Job?? Nix mehr Uni??

Falls das Wetter die nächsten Monate so bleiben sollte müssen wir uns auch sowas in dieser Richtung einfallen lassen... http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-55027.html 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (10. März 2009)

@Mr.Nice

Ich geh jetzt bis August 3 Tage pro Woche in Heppenheim arbeite. Ich entwickle und baue dort Motoren für Personenaufzüge.

Also wie gesagt, wenn das Wetter passt bin ich mit dem Bike unterwegs.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (10. März 2009)

ich will mit 

Nur mit den Rippen geht mal max ne Oma Tour auf Teer aber mehr nicht


----------



## wawa68 (11. März 2009)

So, Moin zusammen,

Wettervorhersage gleichbleibend bei 3,5 Stunden Sonne, fast keinem Niederschlag und Wind mit bis zu 30 km/h.
@ LarsLipp: Jo, Drachen sind vorhanden aber ich war jetzt 6 Wochen wegen Krankheit nicht mehr auf dem Rad und wenn es trocken ist, würde ich lieber ne Runde damit drehen...
@Micro: kann ich gut verstehen, gute Besserung

Also, wenn sich die Vorhersage bewahrheitet, wie wäre treffen am Rathaus gegen 16:00 Uhr?? oder später? Sagt an...


----------



## Martin187 (11. März 2009)

Müsst ihr heute alle arbeiten oder würde es evtl. auf früher wie 16Uhr gehen?
Wenn nicht wäre ich auch um 16Uhr dabei.


----------



## wawa68 (11. März 2009)

@Martin187: also ich muß leider arbeiten, vor 16:00 Uhr schaffe ich es nicht zum Rathaus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (11. März 2009)

ich fahr gleich los und bin ab da offline, ruft mich bitte jemand an, wenn 16:00 Uhr nicht klappt?
Nicht dass ich dann so ganz alleine am Rathaus warte


----------



## SRX-Prinz (11. März 2009)

Hallo Männer ,

ich habe heute mal Zeit und bin dabei !!
Komme von Elmshausen runtergeradelt und dan kann es los gehen .

SRX-Prinz


----------



## wawa68 (11. März 2009)

Hab grade im "Rinne Frankenstein"-Thread gesehen, dass sie jetzt wirklich abgerissen wurde.


----------



## PFADFINDER (12. März 2009)

moin moin. 

bin gerade zurück aus den us of a. und da hier vielleicht sogar schönes wetter sein könnte, eventuell - also, da würd ich doch glatt am Wochenende ein bisserl durch den Forest räubern. bevor der liebe Hessenf...k noch den kompletten Wald abholzt. Wie war noch gleich die Werbung letztes Jahr: 

Der Hessische Wald - Im Sommer spendet er Schatten und im Winter wärmt er. 

HAHAHA. Nicht mehr lang - aber es hat auch etwas positives. Dann sind nämlich auch nicht mehr die bösen Biker an der Erosion schuld - sondern der Wind, der den kläglichen Rest Mutterboden oberhab der Baumgrenze wegbläst. 

So, genug geschwabbelt. Was steht am Wochenende an?

Greetz


----------



## LarsLipp (12. März 2009)

Hi,

geht morgen (Freitag) was radelmäsig? Ich kann bestimmt schon früher.

Muss jetzt mal langsam Fitt werden...

Gruß


LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (13. März 2009)

Also ich bin für heute raus!

Morgen wäre ich wieder am Start! Wenn das Wetter passt wollte ich vielleicht mit Bigtoe zum Hirschkopf radeln.
Wer hat lust mit zu starten?

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2009)

@Pfadfinder
You`re Welcome Wie war`s im sonnigen Californien?? Konntest du auch ein paar Trails unter die Stollen nehmen??

@LarsLipp
Wann willst du heute starten?? Das du unfitt bist, halte ich im übrigen für ein Gerücht!!

@Martin187
Klingt gut, lass uns mal schauen was das Wetter macht. Meld mich hier nochmal...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2009)

Hi,

ich bin heute zum Mittagessen verabredet. Vor 14:30 wird es wohl eher nichts. (Start zwischen 14:45 udn 15:000 Uhr am Rathaus...)
 Wie und was wird denn gefahren? Würde glaube ich eher mit dem leichten Rad kommen, falls es zum Hirschkopf geht, auch wenn da das schwere betimmt besser wäre.

@Mr Nive: Fitt bin ich noch lange nicht: Es ist nur die Geilheit auf Powder, die mich die Unfittheit vergessen läßt.... Da ich ja auch nicht wirklich fahren kann, ist es halt anstrengend...

ABER JETZT KOMMT DER SOMMER

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2009)

@LarsLipp
Hab gerade mit Martin187 telef. und wir haben als Startzeit/Ort 15.00 Uhr bei Ihm zu Hause festgelegt.

Falls es nicht passt klingel nochmal bei mir/ihm durch.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2009)

Wo ist eigentl yo!achim???????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (13. März 2009)

Moin, Kalifornien war genial. Biken kam leider zu kurz, aber einmal war ich dann doch unterwegs. Und das hat ordentlich gerockt. Hier mal ein Bild von jemanden, der auch schon mal da war. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5574019&highlight=telonics+trail#post5574019

Ich habe wenige gemacht und war bis jetzt zu faul, diese hochzuladen

Ansonsten habe ich dort ordentlcih eingekauft und mir unter anderen  ein paar neue Treter zum biken gegönnt. Ja endlich. Die alten Schlappen waren ja nur 9 Jahre alt. 

Wie schaut's denn am Sonntag aus? 

Grüße

Tim


----------



## LarsLipp (13. März 2009)

Hi,

und wo geht es hin??? 15:00 Uhr sollte passen!


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. März 2009)

@Pfadfinder
Klingt nach einem guten Urlaub!! Sonntag noch keine Ahnung.... soll angebl. aber wieder den ganzen Tag regnen.

@LarsLipp
Kommst du dann vorher bei mir vorbei und wir rollen gemeinsam zu Martin187??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (13. März 2009)

Ich würde sagen wir fahren nach Alsbach. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## PFADFINDER (13. März 2009)

Ja, Shit, ich traue mich garnicht mehr den Wetterbericht anzugucken. Da stülpt sich immer mein Inneres nach Außen :kotz:

Ich würde vllt. auch morgen fahren. Aber wenn, eher nachmittags, da ich arme Sau noch arbeiten muss. Sitze jetzt immer noch vorm Bildschirm.
Wieder  :kotz:


----------



## Micro767 (13. März 2009)

Ich bin diese Wochenende noch raus


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2009)

Morgen,

wie schaut's heute mit dem Hirschkopftrail aus? Wetter schaut ja momentan nicht so toll....

Gruß
Chris


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2009)

Hi,

meine Beine sind recht schwer im Moment. Endlich geht es richtig los.

Ich kann ja den Guide spielen, mal sehen, wo wir dann hinkommen.


Mir egal: let'z bike again...

Falls ich mal wieder jemanden abholen soll: bitte verichern, dass ich es auch es auch weiss.

Aber heute sollten wir vieleicht den Treffpunkt und Zeit etwas enger fasssen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## EL Pablo (14. März 2009)

@mr. Nice: fährst du heute? ich will mal wieder raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (14. März 2009)

Moscheeee

Also Wetter is ja nicht so toll wie angepriesen.

Leider ist mir gestern Abend ein kleines Misgeschick passiert und wenn es mir in 1 Stunde net besser geht bin ich wohl raus.
Irgenwie sind wir auf die Idee gekommen nach dem 3Uhr Döner und 4 Bier später nochmal zum McDonals zu fahren. Ich fühle mich als hätte ich ne Katze verdrückt.

Ich geh mal Frühstücken und schau dann noch mal rein.


----------



## Martin187 (14. März 2009)

Und ich bin dafür das Larslipp den Guide macht! IOch wollte schon immer ein survival training machen!


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. März 2009)

wo startet ihr denn? Würde gerne mitkommen. Brauche aber Vorlaufzeit, da ich ja erst durch den Wald anreisem muss.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2009)

Hi,

dann sollten wir Kompass und Machte mitnehmen. Eine Motorsäge ist ja eh Standardmäsig im Gepäck.

Spass beiseite: wie schaut es denn aus?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2009)

Hi,

nun sagt mal was...

LarsLipp

PFADFINDER: wie wo wann warum???


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2009)

Dann lassen wir das mit dem HK Trail heute bleiben. Können ja morgen mal schauen, was das Wetter macht.

@LarsLipp
Schwere Beine hab ich auch... egal, ne Runde würde ich trotzdem fahren. Muss allerd. auch noch ein paar Sachen erledigen. Eventl. ist Tina auch mit dabei.

@Pfadfinder und El Pablo
Wie lange Vorlaufzeit benötigt ihr??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2009)

Also Jungs, da keiner was schreibt... wie schaut`s mit 13.3o Uhr in Bensheim aus?? Treffpunkt Bahnhof oder Rathaus.?? Als Runde hätte ich Wamb. Sand- Fürstenlager- Ohly Turm und Meli vorgeschlagen.

@El Pablo
Kommst du mit der Bahn aus DA rüber?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## EL Pablo (14. März 2009)

kommt drauf an wo wir uns treffen. bis bensheim wohl so 90min mit fertigmachen. 13.30 würde gehen. würde wahrscheinlich noch verstärkung mitbringen. klappspaten auch?!
das mit der bahn müsste man schauen obs ne sinnvolle verbindung gibt, wahrscheinlich fahren...


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. März 2009)

Bin dabei.

Kann ich am Rathaus parken oder soll ich bei dir (Mr. Nice) vorbeikommen. Ich brauche ca. 45 min mit dem Auto bei Tempo 250. 
Würde also so gegen 12.30 starten. 

Tim


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. März 2009)

ach so, ich fahre über DA. Einen könnte ich mitnehmen. 

Bin jetzt mal bis 12 offline, schaue dann nochmals rein.


----------



## EL Pablo (14. März 2009)

so, 13.30 steht. momentan sind wir zu zweit und fahren hin. dann sind wir schonmal warm, hehe. treffpunkt?!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. März 2009)

Ich gehe mit ein Paar leuten zur Rinne Zwingenberg , fahren um 15.30 an der Stadtmühle bensheim los . bei intresse meldet euch .


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2009)

Treffpunkt 13:30 am Rathaus?

@Pfadfinder
am Rathaus sind ausreichend Parkplätze.

Gruß
chris


----------



## Micro767 (14. März 2009)

Viel Spaß ich drehe ne gaaanz langsame HT Runde


----------



## Martin187 (14. März 2009)

Wir das heute ne Runde mit schweren Rädern?


----------



## EL Pablo (14. März 2009)

@mr. nice: läuft. bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (14. März 2009)

Also ich wäre mit am STart! 13.30Uhr Rathaus?


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2009)

@Martin187
Wie schwere Räder?? Wie kommst du darauf??

@LarsLipp
Und wie schaut`s bei dir??

@El Pablo u. Pfadfinder
Alles klar. Dann bis gleich...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (14. März 2009)

Ich seh bei EL Pable im Profil nur ein Gambler! Daher komm ich auf schwere Räder!


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. März 2009)

@Martin187
Ja, das hat er auch... allerd. wird er damit glaube ich nicht aus DA anreisen

Damit hättest du dann das schwerste Rad

@Micro767
Dir auch viel Spass auf dem HT. Was macht deine Rippe?? Besserung in Sicht?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (14. März 2009)

Also ich hol den Mr.Nice ab und wir sind um halb2 am Rathaus


----------



## LarsLipp (14. März 2009)

Hi,

bin auch mit dabei! 
Mit dem leichten Rad...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (14. März 2009)

Hi, ich war jetzt 2 Std. unterwegs 46 km aber jede Erschütterung die über den Lenker kommt schmerzt und ich muss aufpassen nicht schwer zu schnaufen. 

Da hab ich mir wohl wirklich ganze schön eine verpasst


----------



## Martin187 (14. März 2009)

@Micro Da hast du dir echt was eingefallen! Gute Besserung!!!

Leute die Runde war heute echt pervers! Ich habe noch nie so viele "alte Bekannte" am Meli getroffen!

Mit vielen losgefahren, dann Jatschek samt Bruder getroffen und mit allen zum Albacher Schloss geschreddert und dann zur Rinne in ZWberg, wo wir noch den SRX- Prince und den "kleinen" von DaPone getroffen haben! Die beiden hatten auch noch nen Buddy dabei. Dann haben wir ein paar mal die Rinne gerockt und zum Abschluss sind wir den Alsbacher Schloss Singletrail runter geballert!

Ein sehr sehr geiler Tag!

Danke an alle die dabei waren!

Gruß Martin


----------



## EL Pablo (14. März 2009)

Schee wars! Danke auch von mir! Wir sind dann übrigens nur noch bis Bickenbach gekommen bis wir keinen Bock mehr hatten. Hat dann auch gereicht. 
Und, um die Diskussion von oben nochmal aufzugreifen, ich komm das nächste mal gerne auch mit dem Gambler, dann aber mit dem Zug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (14. März 2009)

@ El Pablo! Gute Idee aber dann würde ich sagen machen wir die Tour noch etwas länger das es nicht langweilig wird!


----------



## EL Pablo (14. März 2009)

länger bergauf eh...


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2009)

Hi,

ja schöne Tour. 

@El Pabblo: wenn du deinen Gambler mitbringst, kann ich auch gerne meinen Stinker mitbringen! Dann fahren wir auch noch mehr Bergauf, zumindest Gefühlsmäßig.

Meine Beine sind aber auch noch ganz schön schwer. Heute Mittag sieht es ja nach Regen aus.

Ich bin bis Montag bis Mittwoch unterwegs. Do ist ja Fittnesstudio angesagt und dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter am Wochenenden.

Umstellung au Sommerzeit ist ja leider erst das übernächste Wochenende: Dann geht es mit der Feierabendrunde auch mal unter der Woche besser.

Dann viele Grüße und dem Micro gute Besserung!

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. März 2009)

Si, war ne nette Truppe als auch Runde gewesen!! Gerne wieder...

Heute werde ich nach den letzten Tagen erst mal ne Pause einlegen.

@Martin187
Wen meinst du mit dem "kleinen" von Dapone?? Thomas??

@Micro767
Weiterhin gute Besserung.

Gruss und noch einen schönen Sonntag
chris


----------



## jatschek (15. März 2009)

Yep war nen geiler Tag gestern. Danke an Martin für das zeigen des neuen Trails. Den werd ich nachher gleich nochmal rocken.

Geht wer mit? Ist zwar Regen angesagt, aber das sieht laut Wetterbericht nur nach nem leichten Nieselregen aus. Also nicht weiter tragisch. Die Bedingungen im Wald dürften ja seit dem gestrigen Regen ideal sein. Sprich leicht durchnässter Boden.


----------



## Micro767 (16. März 2009)

Danke ! Für die vielen Genesungs-Wünsche !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (16. März 2009)

Ja war echt ne geile Tour! Nur der Rückweg hat sich dann doch noch ganz schön gezogen, das spüren meine Beine immer noch. 
Das nächste mal dann mit Protektoren... oder auch nicht, sonst hätte ich ja keine Ausrede mehr


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. März 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Das nächste mal dann mit Protektoren... oder auch nicht, sonst hätte ich ja keine Ausrede mehr



Jaa, nee is klar

Warst du wenigstens noch pünktlich zu Hause?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. März 2009)

Gude Jungs,

wie schaut`s morgen Mittag gegen 16.00/16.30 Uhr mit ner kl. Runde aus?? Wetter soll ja top werden...

Gruss
chris

Ps. Am Samstag bittet Zena wieder eine Tour in der Pfalz an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378805&page=8&highlight=zena #183

Wäre halt mal wieder was anderes... und Jungs, die Touren von Zena rocken gut


----------



## Micro767 (17. März 2009)

68 km und über 2000hm so früh im Jahr brauch nicht daran zu denken


----------



## visionthing (17. März 2009)

ja ich hab es bis um 17:20 nach Darmstadt geschafft und wäre fast sofort vom Rad gefallen


----------



## Martin187 (17. März 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Gude Jungs,
> 
> wie schaut`s morgen Mittag gegen 16.00/16.30 Uhr mit ner kl. Runde aus?? Wetter soll ja top werden...
> 
> ...




Wäre ne überlegung. Nur glaube ich kaum das ich 2000hm mit meinem Rad schaffe!
Wenn danur do 14 Kilo Racing bikes dabei sind sehe ich alt aus! Und ne Tour mit FF ist ja auch so ne Sache!

Morgen geh ich erst mal mit Bigtoe Snowboarden!

Gruß


----------



## PFADFINDER (17. März 2009)

Guden Mädels und Jungs.

wie ich schon dem ein oder anderem mitgeteilt habe, könnte ich mir einen Bikepark-Trail-Kurz-Trip im frühen Sommer vorstellen. Da ich Anfang Juli zum zweiten Mal Nachwuchs bekommen (also eher meine Freundin) möchte ich die Zeit davor nochmals nutzen (danach werde ich wohl die Sportart wechseln - wer Tipps hat, raus damit). 

Zurück zum Thema - ich war im Winter in Bad Hindelang und habe dort unterm Schnee den hiesigen Bikepark entdeckt. Ist nicht der Topspot, aber hat einige Vorteile:

1. ist Hindelang in knapp 4 Stunden erreichbar, je nach PS und Bleifuss auch schneller
2. denke ich das es dort nicht überlaufen ist
3. liegt das nicht so hoch und ist somit zu hoffen, das der Kack-*******ndreck-Schnee dort nicht mehr liegt.

Zusätzlich könnte man das mit diversen anderen Spots verbinden, da wären: 

- Bikepark Oberammergau (80 km)
- Freeride-Trail in Lermoos + diverse Trailtouren rund um Lermoos und Kreuzeck-Trail in Garmisch (beschrieben in einer Freeride-Ausgabe) (60 km)
- diverse Trails im Kleinwalsertal (30 km) - hier war ich 2006 und habe 3 schöne Abfahrten gefunden

Zu den Spots habe ich Kartenmaterial und GPS ist in meinem Hirn verankert. 

Somit könnte man ein verlängertes Wochenende gut ausfüllen (plus fress- und sauforgien oder was sonst noch gewünscht ist). 

Ende Mai/Anfang Juli gibt es 3 Feiertage, die sich dafür gut nutzen lassen. 

21.05.2009  	Christi Himmelfahrt 	
01.06.2009 	Pfingstmontag	
11.06.2009 	Fronleichnam

Wäre dass was für euch. Würde mich über jeden freuen, der mitkommt.

Hier ein paar Links

http://www.bikepark-oberammergau.de/bikepark/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=3

http://bikeparkmap.de/de/view/112/deutschland/bikepark-hindelang

http://www.langes.at/front_content.php?idcatart=527

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2266323/My_Freeride_Trip_Kleinwalsertal

www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/reise/FR_3_08_BayTrails.pdf

Los geht's

Tim


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. März 2009)

@Martin187
Nee, da sind schon richtige Räder am Start... Zena fährt z.B. ein SX Trail (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/224088) und die anderen meist auch was in dieser Richtung. 

Klar sind ca. 2000 hm und 68 km ein Wort ABER in ner Gruppe lässt sich sowas in 6-8 Std. (inkl. Pausen) gut realisieren zumal der Trailanteil in der Pfalz wie immer relativ hoch sein wird!!

Ich müsste aber sowieso erstmal fragen ob sie uns mit nimmt.

Dir bzw. Euch heute viel Spass beim Skifahren. Seit ihr am Feldberg unterwegs??

@Pfadfinder
Ich bin sofort dabei und von den Terminen flexibel. Hoffentl. ist bis dahin mein 901 am Start...

Am meisten hat mich hier Oberammergau und Bayhart angemacht. Für`s Kleinwalsertal hab ich das hier noch gefunden. Allerd. muss man abwarten wie`s im Mai mit Schnee ausschaut... http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/reise/kleinwalsertal_1005.pdf

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. März 2009)

Hat heute keiner Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu drehen???

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (18. März 2009)

Guden, wir sind aus dem Schnee zurück! Wetter bombe, Schnee Naja.

@Mr.Nice dann mach dich mal schnell schlau ob wir mitfahren dürften.

@Pfadfinder: Wäre dabei! Bin auch flexiebel. Ist ja dann dein bikerjunggesellenabschied. Müssen wir dir das Oneal Model aus der Freeride besorgen?

@Mr.Nice und LarsLipp: Keine Ahnung ob ich es morgen in Spinning schaffe. Ich habe überall Muskelkater!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. März 2009)

Hi,

Samsgtag hat Elli Mädels eingeladen und wir grillen wahrscheinlich. Da ist um 17:00 Uhr start  und das wird wohl nix mit der Pfalz. Hatte Zena letztes Jar nicht auch ein 10er IMBUSS (Rocky Mountain) Rad.

@Martin: das Wetter war bestimmt toll: nur nicht zum Boarden. Dann mach dich mal Fitt fürs nächste Jahr. Dann gehen wir mal bei "richtigem Schnee" Boarden. Kannst ja mal den Mr Nice fragen, was dich dann erwartet. Dann hast du ne ganze Woche Muskelkater...

Bin auf jedenn Fall morgen in HI & Spinning und am Freitag & Samstag gene im Wald mit dem Fahrrad...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> @Pfadfinder: Müssen wir dir das Oneal Model aus der Freeride besorgen?



Da bin ich unbedingt dafür!!

@Martin187
Ich hak mal bei Zena nach. Dann schauen wir einfach mal. Ansonsten könnten wir bei der netten Vorhersage auch hier mal gemütlich ne größere Runde (3-4 Hügel) drehen...

Dein großer Grill muss auch noch eingeweiht werden...

@LarsLipp
Ja, ich weiß jetzt was "No friends on Powderdays" heißt respektive eine Woche Muskelkater

Sehen uns heute Abend in HI und Spinning.

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. März 2009)

Meinste ein Oneal-Babe reicht? Na ja, ich hab auf jeden Fall die besten Karten, trage immerhin eine Oneal-Helm. 

Habe eventuell noch einen vierten Mann an Bord - meine favorisiertes Datum wären die ersten beiden.

Wer Inderesse hat, schickt mir doch mal am besten ne PM mit der Mail. Lässt sich dann einfacher planen. 

Wäre cool, wenn das mit dem Wochenende klappt - auch ohne Oneal-Huhn. 

Grüß und Küß


----------



## wawa68 (19. März 2009)

Servus zusammen,

@Martin, Mr. Nice und LarsLipp: ihr wollt wirklich bei dem Wetter in die Halle???
...
ich dreh nachher eine schöne Wiedereingewöhnungsrunde


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2009)

@Wawa68
Mach das!! Bei dem Wetter natürl. besser als Spinning. Aber muss das muss....

War gestern auch mal wieder unseren "alten" Trail am Meli fahren und bis auf den oberen Einstieg geht er wieder ganz ordentl.

Gruss und viel Spass
Chris

Ps.: Wie schaut`s bei dir/euch am We.?? Hier oder im "Ausland"??


----------



## wawa68 (19. März 2009)

Servus, hab mir die Strecke vom Meli in die Rinne auch schon ein paar Male angesehen und das nächste Mal fahr ich mit Werkzeug und versuch mal mein Glück mit der Handsäge...

Bin am WE da und leider alleine, sie muss schaffen 
bin aber Samstag nachmittags schon verabredet. Habt ihr schon was geplant?


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2009)

@Wawa68
Handsäge brauchst du gar nicht erst einpacken. Kinderspielzeug bringt da nix.... desh. bringt Yo!achim auch demn. was für Männer mit

Keine Ahnung was am We. geht. Sowie`s moment. schaut, Samstag morgen ne Runde mit Yo!achim und danach eine mit Tina. Sontag dann evtl. Pfalz?!?

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2009)

Hi,

ich will am Samstag ne RUnde drehen, aber starttermin eher vor 12.00. Ansonsten wird es eng mit dem Kochen / Grillen zu Hause...

Sonntag muss ich zu meine SChwestern und habe noch keinen Termin aufgemach. Wenn dann auch eher früh starten.

Morgen mittag sollten wir auch ne Runde drehen!!!

Na heute hat es der Mr Nice aber richtig gemacht: wer was konkretes will, der verisichert sich auch das es klappt...

Dann mal noch nen schönen Feierabnd
LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. März 2009)

@LarsLipp
Morgen Mittag passt. Würde Abfahrt so gegen 14.30 Uhr begrüßen da es morgen Abend ins Theater (Christoph Maria Herbst ließt "Millionär" von T. Jaud!!) nach Darmstadt geht.

Wer kommt mit??

Samstag morgen ne Runde so gegen 10.30 Uhr wäre auch top...

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (19. März 2009)

Hi,

man, fällst du am Samstag aus dem Bett? Passt mir aber ganz gut. Dann können wir gerne auch mal 3 Hügel in Angriff nehmen.

Was ist den mit dem Micro?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## EL Pablo (19. März 2009)

Hi Jungs!

Wir wollen morgen nach Bad Wildbad und, sofern die Knochen noch heile sind, wär ich auch am Samstag auf ner Tour dabei. Wie schauts bei Euch aus?!

Gruß


----------



## wawa68 (19. März 2009)

n'Owend

sodelle, kurze Runde, viel Spaß 
Freitag pack ich nicht, Samstag wohl auch nicht 
Sonntag bliebe aber die Strecke ist mir zu arg, bleibt jemand da und hätte Lust hier zu fahren?


----------



## Martin187 (19. März 2009)

Guden,
Also ich bin morgen in Mannheim beim Shimaxx nach ner Hose schauen. Und der Muskelkater ist noch heftig.

Samstag wäre ich dabei (denke ich). Würde auch gerne mal wieder den Yo!achim sehen.
Da mein Internet monentan nicht so will wie ich würde ich mich freuen wenn jemand morgen Abend erreichbar ist das ich mir Infos holen kann.

@Mr.Nice ich ruf dich morgen abend mal an.

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (20. März 2009)

morsche allerseits!

Hab am WE Spätdienst, Sa früh 10.30 wär ich für ne Runde zu haben.
Was die "Räumarbeiten" angeht besprechen wir dann, muß die Strecke
nochmal begutachten.
Wer wäre denn mit am Start?

Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2009)

Hi ,

@Joachim: na wenn ich dich mal wieder sehen darf dann bin ich mit dabei! 
Dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der Älteste.

Wo wollt Ihr euch denn Treffen?

Und wie sieht es heute aus???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2009)

@Yo!achim
Also ich wäre auch dabei. 10.30 Uhr bei dir zu Hause??

@LarsLipp
Treffen wir uns an der Ecke Saarbrücke gegen 10.15 Uhr?? 

@El Pablo
Viel Spass heute in Bad Wildbad. Morgen 10.30 Uhr wird euch bestimmt ein bißchen früh sein.

Da so wie`s moment. schaut keiner am So. mit in die Pfalz geht können wir auch hier ne größere Runde fahren. Altern. zeigt ihr uns ein paar neue Strecken am Frankenstein.

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (20. März 2009)

Ok, 10.30 bei mir, freu mich drauf

bis dann...


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2009)

So, heute steht auch ne kleine Runde an.

Treffpunkt 14.30 Uhr am Rathaus.

Bisher dabei sind LarsLipp, Martin187 (und 2 Kumpels), BigToe und meine Wenigkeit.

Wer kommt noch mit??

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (20. März 2009)

aber morgen könnte ich wenigstens noch ein kurzes Stück mitradeln...
@Mr.Nice soll ich um 10:00 Uhr bei dir sein?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2009)

Hi,

hatte heute leider auf den Anruf von Martin gewartet... Na gut, dann bis zum nächsten mal...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (20. März 2009)

Sorry sorry war meine Schuld! Habe gehofft du schaust nochmal kurz hier rein!
Bitte um Entschuldigung.

Ich weis noch nicht ob ich morgen am start bin. Ich sage dann nochmal bescheid!


----------



## Micro767 (20. März 2009)

Hi Jungs ! 

Na da musste ich ganz schön was hinterher lesen 

Ich bin noch immer raus, zwar werd ich Samstag und Sonntag etwas radeln aber nur HT und kleine flache Runden  Die Rippen werden schon merklich besser, nur haben die Schmerzmittel auf die Nieren gehauen  

Vielleicht fahr ich Montag Mittag mal unsere klassische Feierabendrunde um zu sehen wie ich z.Z. überhaupt stehe !


----------



## LarsLipp (20. März 2009)

Hi,

@Martin: kein Thema, normal schau ich ja ab und zu rein. Aber wenn ich im so richtig am arbeiten nicht ab und zu nicht.

Ich habe jetzt abre die See Saison eröffnet: Puh, das Wasser ist SAUKALT. Das dumme ist nur: zum schwitzen komtm man trozdem. Aber irgendwie wollte der Schmerz in den Fingern nicht nachlassen...

Dann   bis MORSCHE

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2009)

Hi un guten Morsche,

bei mir steht es heute mit 10:15 an der Ecke EDEKA.

Wo geht es denn überhaupt hin???


LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. März 2009)

@LarsLipp
Ca. 10.20 Uhr Ecke Saarstr. steht. Martin kommt gegen 10.10 Uhr bei mir vorbei.

@Wawa68
Komm am besten auch so gegen 10.10 Uhr zu mir... oder halt Ecke Saarstraße.

Was wir fahren keine Ahnung. LarsLipp würde sagen Rad

Da wir ja bei Yo!achim starten hätte ich gesagt ne Runde Alsb. Schloss/Meli/Auerb. Schl./Fürstenlager und evtl. Ohly Turm.... je nach Lust und Laune.

Bis gleich...
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (21. März 2009)

ok, dann bis gleich


----------



## LarsLipp (21. März 2009)

Hi,

schadfe, dass wir Rad fahren müssen: auf Wellenreiten bei 30° Luft und 25° Wasser am Riff von Bali hätte ich fast mehr Lust. Vor allem auf die Annanas und die Massage danach. @ Mr. Nice: kannst du das noch schnell organisieren? 

Gruß und bis gleich

LarsLipp

PS: die 100te Seite müssen wir aber feiern...Shit, da bin ich vieleicht gar nicht da..


----------



## Micro767 (21. März 2009)

Na wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte ! 30°C Massage und frische Annanas ! Da hätte ich heute nicht gekniffen ;-)


----------



## visionthing (21. März 2009)

Bei mir wird es nur ne kleine Runde über den Frankenstein dieses Wochenende, Wildbad hat doch ordentlich Kraft gekostet. 
Viel Spaß auf eurer Tour


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. März 2009)

Ihr Wi..... Ich muss arbeiten! Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei. 
Dann können wir uns auch mal über Mai/Juni unterhalten.


----------



## wawa68 (21. März 2009)

fahren wir morgen?
hier der versproche Bericht:
bin völlig platt... war also nach unserer Tour pünktlich 14:15 zum Fahrtraining und kann bestätigen, Hinterradbremse ist unnötig 
ok, zumindest so lange man langsam fährt. 
Sind Richtung Schannenbach und vor dem fiesen Anstieg links runter nach Gronau.
Kurze Analyse meines Fahrstils=keiner und meines Tempos=zu schnell, blieb noch Kontrolle über das Rad=zu wenig
Sehr ernüchternd 
Dann ging es los, nebenan in den Wald, Minitrack suchen, superlangsam runter.
Stimmt, dabei stört die Hinterradbremse nur.
Dann noch Hausaufgabe-aufs Vorderrad stellen, zwecks Hinterrad versetzen- und ... feddisch. 
Zumindest ich...
Danke Denis


----------



## LarsLipp (22. März 2009)

Hi Wawa,

so geht es doch fast allen: Technik: keine: Spass beim fahren: riesig.

Ich ahbe glaube ich bei keinem meiner ausgeübten Sportarten ne Technik, zumindest keine GUTE.

Wie schaut den im Moment das Wetter aus, ist ja echt zum :kotz:

Aber gestern hat schon mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht. Waren am Ohly Turm und plötzlich ist noch der Kollege Aff aufgetaucht. Die Jungs haben mal wieder den double shuttle eingerichtet...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (22. März 2009)

@LarsLipp  stimmt, hauptsache Spass.
Wo bleibt schon der Spass, wenn man das auch noch könnte 

So schlimm ist das Wetter nun auch nicht... könnte schlimmer sein.
Edit: vor einer Stunde war es noch deutlich besser... pfuibäh. Nur ein paar Sonnentage und schon verwöhnt.


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2009)

Morgen Zusammen,

werde heute mit Julian und 2 anderen Jungs ne Runde fahren gehen. Wenn`s ihr auch mit wollt. Treffpunkt 10.50 Uhr am Rathaus.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (22. März 2009)

@Chris: der Kopf sagt ja aber die Beine sind lauter, ich bin raus 
Sorry, war gestern doch zu viel ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2009)

@Wawa68
Ach komm... meine Beine sind auch tot!! War Do./Fr. und gestern fahren... 

Also Sachen anziehen und zum Rathaus düsen

Gruss
chris


Edit: So, das nenne ich mal wieder ne kurzfristige Absage!! Respekt...


----------



## Martin187 (22. März 2009)

Mosche, Ich fahr um 12Uhr nach Beerfelden.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2009)

@Martin187
Schade, hab´s zu spät gelesen sonst wäre ich gerne mitgekommen. Beim nächsten mal wieder.

@Wawa68
Der Edit galt nicht dir... hab mich nur so über die Jungs aufgeregt mit denen ich eigentl. verabredet war!!

Gruss und noch einen schönen Sonntag.
chris


----------



## wawa68 (22. März 2009)

@Mr.Nice: warst du denn jetzt fahren? 
@Martin: wie war es denn?

Allen einen erholsamen Sonntag


----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2009)

Dafür war ich Samstag dann doch auch noch auf dem Meli aber mit dem HT von zuhause aus  hab zwar geschaut ob ich Euch irgendwo sehe aber war je eh unwahrscheinlich.

So langsam wird´s bei mir wieder aber nächste Woche stehen schon Termine an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (22. März 2009)

@Wawa68
Nee, war dann auch nicht mehr. Hab´s vorgezogen die Füsse hochzulegen und mir ordentl. den Bauch vollzuschlagen

@Micro767
Nächstes Wochende plus kommende Woche bin ich auch raus. Bin erst in der Eifel biken und im Anschluss ne Runde Skifahren in Serfaus.

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2009)

Hallo ,

ich suche einen FAT ALBERT 2.4 rear von Schwalbe , hat jemand noch einen ?
Am samstag will ich nach Weinheim geht jemand mit ?


----------



## Martin187 (23. März 2009)

Zum Hirschkopftrail?

Ich kann dir nur Swampthings anbieten in 2.4


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2009)

Ja zum Hirschkopftrail oder auch Rentnereiche genannt . Ich war da am Mittwoch , ist ja der Absolute Hammer und der Forster ist ja anscheinend total locker .
Mit  denn Sprüngen in die Rinne habe ich noch so ein paar kopfprobleme aber das Große ding nach dem Weg ist der Hammer ( über den total vergammelten Northshore so ca 4-5 m und Mannshoche Flugbahn )


----------



## wawa68 (23. März 2009)

@Mr.Nice: schlau und auf jeden Fall geruhsamer 
@SRXPrince: hab in der Größe nur die Big Betty und die sind aufgezogen...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. März 2009)

@martin187 , wawa68 -schon mal danke für die Angebote , bin dann weg bis morgen


----------



## jatschek (24. März 2009)

Morgen an alle!

Geht heute jemand biken? Ich hab endlich mal nen bißchen Urlaub und werde nachher auf jeden Fall in den Odenwald starten. Wetter und Bedingungen sind mir egal. Augen zu und durch. 

Angedacht ist ne Tour Auerbacher Schloß, Melibokus, Alsbacher Schloss und dessen Spielplatz, rüber zur Rinne und dann mal schauen was die Knochen noch so hergeben. Evtl. nochmal zum Alsbacher Schloss hoch und den Trail zum Meliparkplatz mitnehmen.


----------



## Martin187 (24. März 2009)

Ich habe grade erfahren mussen das mein Shore am Marmorittwerk zerstört wurde!
Der Drop steht noch!
Werde diese Woche mal hochfahren und schauen ob irgenwo ne Walsmaschine steht. Dann setzte ich denen einen dicken Haufen und den Sitz!!!

Wenn der Frühling mal anfangen würde wer in den Trail wohl viel arbeit fließen müssen das er wieder schön zu fahren ist! Aber mit ein paar Mann schnell zu schaffen!

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. März 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Wenn der Frühling mal anfangen würde wer in den Trail wohl viel arbeit fließen müssen das er wieder schön zu fahren ist! Aber mit ein paar Mann schnell zu schaffen!
> 
> Gruß Maddin



Sag wann und ich bin dabei.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (24. März 2009)

Mach ich!

PS: Bald haben wir die 100ste Seite! Feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. März 2009)

Hi,

na so langsam wird ja jede Strecke in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Vieleicht sollten wir uns Rennräder kaufen

Ich konnte hier heute wenigstens mal ne Runde Inlinern. War aber gut Frisch...

Hoffen wir mal auf gscheites Wetter am Wochenende. OK, für euch auch gerne früher...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: mal sehen, wer die 100ste Seite eröffnet.


----------



## wawa68 (25. März 2009)

Wetter soll ja am Samstag besser werden... war noch nicht wieder oben, ist denn der Sprung in der Rinne, nach dem grossen Table, jetzt wieder weg? 
Sonst probiere ich es halt doch mal mit der Handsäge...


----------



## jatschek (25. März 2009)

Wenn du den umgestürzten Baumstamm meinst nein. Der liegt immer noch da. 

Die Rinne wird auch nach wie vor mit kleinem Gestrüpp zugebaut/behindert. Keine Ahnung wer da immer so ausdauernd ist.


----------



## wawa68 (25. März 2009)

Mist, genau den meinte ich... 
na gut, mal sehen was man mit dem hausüblichen Werkzeug ausrichten kann.
Das Teil muß doch kleinzukriegen sein


----------



## Martin187 (25. März 2009)

Den bekommt man schon weg!

@Mr.Nice wie siehts den mit der Seilwinde vom Yo aus? Hast du sie?
Dann kann man das Teil evtl. einfach wegziehen.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. März 2009)

@Martin187
Nee, hat er mir noch nicht gegeben. Bin jetzt aber auch erstmal bis 06. April raus. 

Wünsche eine angenehme Zeit.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (25. März 2009)

@Mr.Nice: dann mal einen tollen Urlaub
@Martin187: wie sieht deine Planung aus? Ich würde Samstag eine Runde drehen und einem Arbeitseinsatz steht dabei nix im Weg...


----------



## Martin187 (25. März 2009)

vielleicht mach ich den einen Stamm fix mit dem Verbrennungsmotorsägeweg.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. März 2009)

Hi,

 @Mr Nice: Wetter wird wohl passen, war auch schon fast am überlegen in die Berge zu düsen... Mist, jetzt bin ich die ganze Woche weg und die nächste wohl auch. Dann seh ich Elli ja nicht...

Wenn das Wetter passt dann bin ich bei ner Runde mit dabei, aber mindestens 2 Hügel. Bin hier nur am futtern...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (25. März 2009)

Jung's, ich hab mir gerade die videos vom bikepark oberammergau angeschaut. Und i frei mi drauf. Was bekommt eigentlich derjenige, der die 100. Seite eröffnet? Oder muss der was ausgeben?

Cheers


----------



## wawa68 (26. März 2009)

@Martin187: Wäre nicht schlecht, Auto zum Parkplatz und schnell mit dem Rad hin, durchsaägen und wieder zurück
@LarsLipp: 2 Hügel? dann aber ohne Arbeitseinsatz, sonst ist der Rucksack so schwer
@Pfadfinder: sieht richtig nett aus  gutes Ziel... 
wer der erste 100er wird, muß einen Schnaps auf dem Meli ausgeben


----------



## LarsLipp (26. März 2009)

Hi,

gute Idee mit dem Schnaps. Der wird uns auch beim Regen wärmen!

Man oh man, was für ein Wetter. und keine wirkliche Besserung in Sicht.

Da hat es Mr Nice doch richtig gemacht. Wäre auch gerne am Wochenende in den Bergen...

Hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter für den Samstag.

Gruss


LarsLipp  (ich war es wohl noch nicht)


----------



## wawa68 (26. März 2009)

Alla hopp, 
mach ich auch noch einen Versuch...
war ja auch mein Vorschlag 

Edit: ich auch nicht, der Nächste, bitte


----------



## Martin187 (26. März 2009)

Jojo hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter. Am Samstag bn ich evtl. in Mainz da ist ein Dirt/Slopstyle contest aber Abends muss ich zu meiner Grandma also weis ich nocht nicht ob ich hin gehe.
Wenn nicht bin ich bei passendem Wetter bei ner Runde dabei!


----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Single-Trail vom Totenmann zur Marmorit.
Ich könnte heulen!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Mehr in meinen Alben


----------



## wawa68 (27. März 2009)

ich bekomme jedes mal einen erhöhten Blutdruck, wenn ich das sehe 
wird Zeit für therapeutisches Bauen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. März 2009)

Hi , heute sind die letzten bestellten Teile eingetrudelt , jetzt bin ich auch mal bei einem Absturz geschützt !
- Thor Protectors Impact Rig SE
- Race Face FR Knee
Jetzt kann es los gehen  
Für ein Paar Lehrstunden an der Rinne , in Weinheim oder sonst wo wäre ich euch Dankbar  und beim Trailbau bin ich natürlich sofort dabei . In Richtung Schannenbach gibt es auch einige Möglichkeiten und eine nette Altenative zum Meli und co .

SRX-Prinz


----------



## LarsLipp (27. März 2009)

Hi P....,


dann mal herzlich wilkommen bei den WEICHEIERN. Man, ich fahr auch erst seit 2 Jahren mit Helm....

Spass beiseite: gute Investition: wir werden ja nicht jünger, leider auch nicht vernünftiger. Hoffentlich hast du auch gleich das passende Bike Wetter mitbestellt!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: wo ist die 100?

Jetzt änder ich mal hier, wenn ich genug schreibe, dann fliegt der jatschek auf die 100 und muss den Schnappppps zahlen...


!


----------



## jatschek (27. März 2009)

Dauert mit diesem Posting noch 4 Weitere.


----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

@SRX bist du nicht über den Double nach der Straße am Hirschkopf geflogen?
Da habe ich mich beim 1 mal dort nicht drüber getraut!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. März 2009)

Und die Herren wie siehts morgen aus  ?

Ich muß Raus egal wie das Wetter ist . Gehe nach dem Mittag auf jeden fall aufs Rad , entweder Richtung Meli fals jemand dabei ist oder Richtung Schannebach wenn ich alleine bin .
@martin187 : Zitat :
 @SRX bist du nicht über den Double nach der Straße am Hirschkopf geflogen?

Ja , ich konnte es selbst nicht fassen aber der ist überschaubar und ich sehe was kommt . Andre hat mir das Tempo vorgegeben und ab hinterher. Im Oberen Teil habe ich mehr Probleme mit den Teilen in die Rinne wo man nicht sieht was kommt (obwohl man 5x davorstand) 
Das kommt wohl mit dem Alter 
Ps: wenn ich es habe gbit es Jägermeister


----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2009)

Hi,

habe auch Bock zu radeln, aber wenn es zu Nass ist irgendwie keine Motivation!
 Kommt noch drauf an, ob Elli ne Karte für den Pfitzenmeier hat. Eventuell geh ich auch ins Studio.
 Wenn ich das höhre, brauch ich auch nen "Motivator". na das Jahr ist noch lange und es gibt noch viel zu tun. Äh probieren und studieren...

Wie wann wo (Wie immer?)

Gruß LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (28. März 2009)

Wetter ist wirklich Bähhh.
Ich glaube ich bleibe heute zu Hause oder in in den Sportpark.

Gruß


----------



## wawa68 (28. März 2009)

Huldigung unserer 100en Seite und dem Eröffner Martin 
Verenas Bremsen werden so gegen 13:00 Uhr fertig, ich denke wir fahren eine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. März 2009)

Hi,

na das Wetter wurd ja noch richtig gut. Ich habe im Garten schon für den nächsten Winter vorgesorgt und ein wenig Holz gesägt, gahackt und gestapelt... Mal sehen, wie es morgen aussieht. Ich bin ansonsten die ganze  Woche weg. Aber nächstes Wochenende muss dann mal endlich SOMMER sein. Freue mich schon auf den Schnaps am Meli. (Wenn Ihr so lange wartet.) 

Gruss und ein Hoch auf die 100 Seite

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (29. März 2009)

Hi,

SOMMERZEIT: wie schaut's denn aus? Ich muss allerdings recht früh starten: so gegen 11:15.

Gruß

LarsLip


----------



## wawa68 (29. März 2009)

@LarsLipp: schaffen wir nicht 
wir werden erst so in einer Stunde fahren...


----------



## Martin187 (29. März 2009)

bin zu spät :-(

Ich werde vielleicht mal zum Christof in den ODW fahren und da mit ihm ne Runde drehen.

Gruß


----------



## Martin187 (29. März 2009)

So war doch nur am Meli und ein paar runden in der Rinne. Es lang wieder alles voll mit Stöcken! Da hat einer aber echt nen langen Atem.

Ich habe den Table etwas neu geshapt und die Kante etwas hochgezogen. Jetzt geht das Ding noch viel einfacher!

Gruß Martin


----------



## rayc (30. März 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> ...Es lang wieder alles voll mit Stöcken! Da hat einer aber echt nen langen Atem.



Sind da vor einer Woche durch, wir mussten nur paar wenige Äste wegräumen, ansonsten habt ihr  ja fast alles freigeräumt.
Paar Bilder dazu sind in meinem Fotoalbum zum Odenwald zu finden.

Da scheint wohl ein hyperaktiver Rentner eine Lebensaufgabe gefunden zu haben. 

Das der Trail oberhalb vom Mamorit dicht ist, ist echt schade.

Ray


----------



## Martin187 (30. März 2009)

Aber hallo Lebensaufgabe! Um die Rinne immer und immer wieder so zu bestücken braucht der sicher jedesmal ne halbe Stunde!

Und ich könnte mir denken das es ein Renter ist da die Stöcke ca. zwischen 20Uhr Abends und 9 Uhr morgen hingelegt werden.

Naja kann man nix machen. Oben annhalten runter laufen und alles wegräumen und dann mit vollgas durch und hoffen das man dem Typen irgenwann mal nen Wipp mitten ins Gesicht springen kann.

PS: GOTT SEI DANK DER FRÜHLING IST DA!!!

Wer kommt denn am WE mit nach Beerfelden zur Eröffnung?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. März 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Aber hallo Lebensaufgabe! Um die Rinne immer und immer wieder so zu bestücken braucht der sicher jedesmal ne halbe Stunde!
> 
> Und ich könnte mir denken das es ein Renter ist da die Stöcke ca. zwischen 20Uhr Abends und 9 Uhr morgen hingelegt werden.
> 
> ...


    Am Sonntag, die Kroete!


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. März 2009)

Ich!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (30. März 2009)

Gut dann sind wir ja zu 3te.


@Kröte hast du noch einen Platz auf deinem Bus?


Gruß Martin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. März 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Gut dann sind wir ja zu 3te.
> 
> 
> @Kröte hast du noch einen Platz auf deinem Bus?
> ...


 , also auf dem Dach können sich bequem zwei drauflegen. Ne im Ernst, zwei kann ich mitnehmen( eventuell 3 ). Den Rest beschnacken wir per PN


----------



## PFADFINDER (30. März 2009)

ich habe am Donnerstag morgen beruflich in der Gegend um Bad Kreuznach zu tun. Werde das Bike in den Kofferraum werfen. Und auf dem Rückweg entweder dort oder am Meli biken (je nachdem, ob jemand mitfährt). Hat jemand nix zu tun und Zeit? Werde so gegen 13.00 Uhr am Meli sein. 

Tim


----------



## Martin187 (31. März 2009)

Ich werde Morgen und am Freitag Mittags am Meli unterwegs sein.

Gruß


----------



## jatschek (31. März 2009)

Und wann ca?

Ich muss die Woche immer bis 16Uhr arbeiten, werd aber direkt nach Feierabend zur Meli fahren. Das Wetter ist die Woche einfach zu gut, muss man ausnutzen.


----------



## Martin187 (31. März 2009)

Wir treffen uns morgen um 13Uhr.

@Jatschek DER Meli ist männlich! Nicht DIE Meli.

Danke

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (31. März 2009)

Hi Leutz,

nächstes Wochenende bin ich in der Rhön, leider nur Sonntag zum biken.
Jetzt wo der Frühling da ist hab ich mir natürlich eine Erkältung eingefangen :-(


----------



## jatschek (31. März 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns morgen um 13Uhr.
> 
> @Jatschek DER Meli ist männlich! Nicht DIE Meli.



Kackegal! Ich sag wie ich das will.  

War heute biken. Das Wetter ist so genial. Der Boden ist aber fast schon zu trocken. Morgen gehts wieder *zum* Meli. Aber vor 17Uhr wird das bei mir nichs. Bin dann gegen 18Uhr oben auf der Aussichtsplattform. Dann gehts die Abfahrt rüber zum Alsbacher Schloss und dann in die Rinne. Evtl. sieht man sich dann noch.

@Martin: Den Table haste gut gemacht. Springt sich sehr schön. Man muss nur aufpassen und das Tempo drosseln, sonst segelt man noch weiter über die Landung wie bisher. 

Haste nichtmal Lust den häßlichen Stamm nach dem Table zu zersägen?  Das Teil nervt wie Sau.


----------



## Martin187 (1. April 2009)

@Jatschek

Danke für die Blumen. Aber du hast schon recht, jetzt muss man mehr pushen und weniger speed mitnehmen dan kickt der fett nach oben raus!

Den Stamm mach ich evtl. am WE oder nächste Woche mit dem Yo!achim weg. Wir werden es mit einem Seilzug versuchen.

Die Abfahrt zum Alsbacher Schloss hat es dir angetan was?

Ich treff mich um13Uhr mit einem Kumpel und ich denke wir fahren Ohlyturm-Totermann-Meli-Alsbacher Schloss- Rinne-Auerbacherschloss-Heim.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (1. April 2009)

Servus. So komm grade von 6 Stunden biken zurück. Habe für alle ne Überraschung in der Rinne gebaut.
Ihr sollten schnell hin beför es kaputt ist!
Ist was für alle.

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (2. April 2009)

War gestern leider doch nicht biken. Hab den Nachmittag mit schrauben am Bike verbracht. Dafür war ich heute wieder unterwegs.

Martin, das gibt nen dicken  für deine Arbeit in der Rinne. Endlich lässt sich wieder alles fahren und das super smoove. Haste schön geshaped und gebaut. Der Double in der Mitte ist auch schön. Nur bin ich den beim letzten Versuch zu weit geflogen. Bin irgendwo vor dem Landehügel im Flat gelandet. Dabei gabs "Eiersalat". 
Aber wirklich schön gemacht, hoffentlich bleibt das jetzt länger so stehen.

Wie lange haste denn geschaufelt?


----------



## Martin187 (2. April 2009)

Danke.
Habe heute noch am letzten Sprung die Landung verbessert. Jetzt muss nur noch der Stamm weg und dann läuft die rinne!!


----------



## LarsLipp (2. April 2009)

Hi,

ich werde morgen wohl so gegen 15:00 Uhr ne Runde mit dem Philipp starten. Wird aber eher gemütlich werden, da der schon ne ganze weil nicht mehr fahren war...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (2. April 2009)

Den Stamm kannst du eigentlich lassen. Hast ja scheinbar den Kicker flacher gebaut. Jedenfalls kommt man jetzt gut drüber. Wenn er weg ist, wäre es natürlich noch besser. 

Aber so geht es auch notfalls. 

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Kicker passiert, wo man durch die beiden Bäume durchfliegt. Scheinbar fehlt da nen kleiner Aststummel oder? Hast du den für den Double in der Mitte missbraucht? Hab neben dem Kicker nämlich keinen passenden Aststummel rumliegen sehen.


----------



## LiteHill 201 (2. April 2009)

Hi,
suche für Sonntagsmorgens Touren ein paar MTB'ler an der Bergstraße für Meli und Odw. Wo kann ich mitfahren?

Freue mich auf Antworten.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Martin187 (2. April 2009)

Überall bei uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiteHill 201 (2. April 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Überall bei uns!



Und wie trefft Ihr Euch? Meli-Biker?!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2009)

Hi LiteHill,

na, da wo wir uns treffen...

Spass beiseite: wir verabreden uns ja hier mit Treffpunkt: bei ner größeren Gruppe ist das Rathaus in Bensheim meistens der Treffpunkt.  Aber eigentlich sind wir flexibel...

Dann brig uns blos die Sonne mit!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: heute kommt der Philipp so gegen 15:00 / 15:30, wenn jemand mit will, würde ich als Treffpunkt Auerbach Edka vorschlagen. Sollte dann aber felxibel auf Anruf passieren können, da er über die Autobahn kommt und man weis ja nie...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Martin187 (3. April 2009)

Guden.

@Larslipp Die Uhrzeit könnte bei mir passen! 

Was wollt ihr den fahren?

@Jatchek mit sicherheit zerstöre ich einen Sprung um einen anderen zu bauen ""!!"???

Gruß


----------



## aradriel (3. April 2009)

Ich wollt mich noch mal beim Aufräumkommando bedanken . Bin gestern vom Marmorit über Not-Gottes zum Meli und dann über die Kattenberger Schneise runter zum Talhof.
Vom obligatorischen Stamm kurz vor der Bundesstraße mal abgesehen, waren alle trails blitze blank ...


----------



## Martin187 (3. April 2009)

Ich habe irgenwie das gefühl das halt viele um hindernisse drum rum fahren anstatt für danachkommene aufzuräumen.

Aber egal, ich mach sauber. PutzeputzeMann


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2009)

Hi Martin,

da der Philippnicht sooo fitt ist vieleicht Meli, Alsbacher Schloss, Auerbacher und dann wieder nach Hause!

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: ich hasse eigentlich putzen ud aufräumen, im Wald macht es aber irgendwie mehr Spass..

He Martin: ist der Schnapps dann dabei?


----------



## Martin187 (3. April 2009)

Dann müssten schon alle dabei sein sollen wenn ich was gutes aus dem Keller mitbringen soll!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. April 2009)

Hi,

was gutes aus dem Keller klingt ja gut! So ein wenig Obstkonzentrat täte einem bestimmt gut...

Na wir haben ja heute noch den Joachim gesehen. Wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Er könnt frühestens um 13:30: bitte melden, ob das klappt!

Lasset uns das gute Wetter nutzen: Hu: ich fahre wohl über Ostern nach Frankreich! Endlich wieder ins Wasser!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (4. April 2009)

Hi Also ich werde heute mit BigTOe, Thomas (Beatnuts) und Kumpel ne runde drehen.
Je nach dem wie fit Thomas sein Kumpel ist Felsenmeer-Meli usw.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (4. April 2009)

Abfahrt ist 15Uhr angedacht


----------



## jatschek (4. April 2009)

Klingt gut, kann man sich anschließen? Wo wollt ihr euch treffen?


----------



## Martin187 (4. April 2009)

Klar, kann jeder mitkommen. 15Uhr am Beatnuts Bergstrasse in Bensheim.


----------



## jatschek (4. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung wo das ist aber ich werds irgendwie finden. Wo kann man da am besten parken? Wenn geht ohne Parkgebühr?


----------



## yo!achim (4. April 2009)

Tach zusammen,

muß heute leider passen, da ich morgen volles Programm hab und vier Wohnungen in der Schweiz ansehe.
Außerdem sind meine Beine noch schwer von gestern und dann hab ich noch etwas Kleinholz gemacht, das schlaucht auch!
Der fette Baum im mittleren Abschnitt ist in Stücke, hab ihn aber nicht alleine wegbekommen.

Melde mich die Tage wieder, hab Mi u. Do frei!

Gruß Joachim


----------



## LiteHill 201 (4. April 2009)

Hi zusammen, eigentlich wollte ich mich Euch anschließen...

Aber mir wurde am Dienstag auf Mittwoch Nacht mein Liteville geklaut aus dem Keller zusammen mit einem Rennrad von einem Kumpel!

Falls, Ihr mal ein geiles XXL'er 301 angeboten bekommt - wäre ich über einen Tip erfreut!

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (6. April 2009)

Gude, ich werde am Mittwoch abend ab 17.00 Uhr zusammen mit ein oder zwei Kumpels in Bensheim sein und wollte ein bißchen fahren. Ist wer dabei? 

@LiteHill - wen wir das a..... finden, was sollen wir mit ihm machen? Wir halten auf jeden Fall die Augen offen. Leider wird er nicht so blöd sein und hier rumgurken.


----------



## LiteHill 201 (6. April 2009)

Sag' mir wo ER wohnt...

Das reicht!! Ich bin momentan zu allem fähig!


----------



## Martin187 (6. April 2009)

So war heute in Weinheim und es hat gerockt! Tagesziel erreicht! Fast alle Doubles gesprungen und alle Versuche gestanden!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. April 2009)

Gude Jungs,

melde mich gesund aus den Bergen zurück. Wie schaut eure Planung für die Woche noch aus?? Hab näml. diese Woche noch frei

@Pfadfinder
Was wollt ihr morgen Abend fahren?? Evtl. bin ich dabei...

@Yo!achim
Wann willst du Mittwoch/Donnerstag fahren?? Lass uns mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen bzw. bei Gelegenheit die Shifter noch wechseln.

@Martin187
Wie war Beerfelden?? Evtl. könnte man die Tage bei dem Wetter mal vorbeischauen...  Wurde eigentl. dein Monstergrill schon eingeweiht??

@LarsLipp
Noch im Lande?? Wie schaut`s bei dir die Woche mit Sportpark aus??

@LiteHill201
Willkommen im Fred und mein Beleid zum abhandengek. 301.

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (7. April 2009)

ich wollte den Jungs mal das ein oder andere Leckerli am Felsberg und Meli zeigen. Einer ist auch mehr auf Bergab aus, der andere eher nicht. 

Wäre schön, wenn du dabei wärst - und andere sind auch willkommen.

Wo kann man denn ab 17 Uhr am besten parken? Ist Rathaus ok., oder ist da bis 18.00 Uhr Parkscheibe /-schein angesagt. Gibt es einen Parkplatz am Waldrand. Ich kenne nur einen in Zwingenberg.

Lass uns mal die Tage telefonieren, wegen Bikepark im Mai/Juni. 

Tim


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. April 2009)

@Pfadfinder
Werde es mir versuchen einzurichten. Viel. ist Yo!achim ja auch dabei. Altern. zum Parkplatz am Rathaus ist sicherl. bei der Runde auch noch der Parkplatz am Fürstenlager zu nennen. 

Lass uns am besten morgen mittag mal telefonieren.

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (7. April 2009)

ok, ich meld mich morgen. 

Welche Trails sind denn im Moment nicht fahrbar?

mamorit?
Rinne Meli klassisch?


----------



## LiteHill 201 (7. April 2009)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> ok, ich meld mich morgen.
> 
> Welche Trails sind denn im Moment nicht fahrbar?
> 
> ...




Hi,

Mein letzter Ritt war der Versuch am Mamorit durchzukommen, sieht ziemlich wüßt aus und macht nicht wirklich Spaß!

Gruß, 

der ohne Bike...


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. April 2009)

@Litehill 201
Stimmt, der untere Teil der Strecke ist kompl. vernichtet!!

@All
Hab gerade mit Pfadfinder telef. und wir werden heute ne kl. Runde fahren gehebn. Treffpunkt ist 17.00 Uhr bei mir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. April 2009)

I´ll be back ! Aber nicht wirklich Fit :-(

Wie schaut´s Freitag / Samstag / Sonntag aus ? Montag kann ich nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (8. April 2009)

Hi , ich war heute in W-heim wollte ein Paar bilder von meinem Bruder schießen lassen und dem Tag mit Action beenden 
Super wars ja aber extrem trocken und dadurch sehr rutschig 
Jetzt habe ich nach ein Paar Boden und Baum kontakten Rücken, Elenbogen , Schulter , Kopf und ganz viel von den guten alten Rippen 
Ja zum Glück hatte ich meinen FF auf und der Panzer an wer weis was sonst noch wäre . Vieleicht doch schon zu alt für so was ?
Über Ostern werde ich es wohl beim touren belassen . Vieleicht paßt es ja dann würde ich mich anschließen 
PS.: 3 Bilder in der Galerie


----------



## wawa68 (8. April 2009)

Servus zusammen,

ich melde mich mal wieder kurz, bin erst nächstes WE wieder da... über Ostern sind wir in Erlangen. 
Euch allen ein frohes Ostern und ein paar tolle Frühlingstage

Edit: und nach dem ich eben erst das Posting von SRX-Prince gesehen habe, bleibt gesund.


----------



## underdog01 (9. April 2009)

Da ich gestern nun auch mal das Vergnügen hatte mir das "Bensheimer Revier" zeigen zu lassen und ich es sehr geil fand, abonier ich den Thread mal und komme bei Gelegenheit wieder!  

Auch die beiden Locals waren sehr nett!

Auf diesem Wege also nochmal Danke für den feinen Ausritt!

Bis bald!


----------



## PFADFINDER (9. April 2009)

BAYERRRRRRRRNNNNNN ole, ole, ole, ole, ole......
Nix für ungut Mr. Nice - aber damit müsst ihre Bazi-Fans leben. 

Trotzdem danke, für den netten Ausritt gestern.


----------



## Martin187 (9. April 2009)

Hi
Bomben Wetter heute. Wer ist am start? Wollte evtl. mit Säge und Schippe im Rucksack ne Runde drehen.
Wollte mal schauen ob man einen alternativ Trail am Marmorit findet.

@Prinz Ich war am Samstag mim Thomas in W-heim. Der Track flasht mich immer wieder aufs neue!
Wann hättest du mal wieder bock dort hin zu starten?

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (9. April 2009)

Wetter ist wirklich super. Ich werd nachher evtl. nochmal ne Runde am Melibokus fahren gehen. Muss aber erst noch neue Gleitlager in meinen Dämpfer einpressen. Ich denkmal das ich gegen 17:15Uhr in Bensheim-Auerbach sein werde.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. April 2009)

@underdog01
Kein Thema. Gerne wieder... mir macht die Runde imm er wieder auf`s neue Spass!!

@Pfadfinder
Is ja gut  Du hattest leider recht ABER Rückspiel geht 4:0 an die Bayern und im anschl. Elfmetersch. geht´s mit einem 8:7 in die nächste Runde!!

@Wawa68
Erst mal noch alles Gute nachträglich und natürl. viel Spass an Ostern in Erlangen. Grüße auch an Verena.

@martin187
Bin heute gaaanz schön platt. Werde so gegen 15.30 Uhr mit Tina bei Yo!achim aufschlagen und ein bißchen was am Radel schrauben. Im Anschluss wollten wir noch ne gemütl. Runde Meli drehen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. April 2009)

@Martin187 : Hi , ich weis im Moment nicht ob ich die nächsten Tage aufs Rad kann da die Rippen mich gerade ziemlich fertig machen So bald es wieder geht mache ich Meldung  .

Allen ein Paar schöne Tage und haut euch nicht hin .


----------



## Micro767 (9. April 2009)

Hat keiner was für Freitag geplant ?

Ich werd doch nicht die RR Einladung in Ladenburg annehmen müssen 

Samstag ?

Sonntag ?

tztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. April 2009)

Ich komme gerade aus der Werkstatt und habe mal eine Bestandsaufnahme gemacht .
- Rahmen hat eine Delle von der Doppelbrücke ( ******* )
- Schaltwerk verkratzt 
aber jetzt kommst 
Der Helm - Specialized Devant : mehrfach zwischen den Lüftungsschlitzen gebrochen  Habe selbst unter dem Helm noch heftige Spuren am Schädel !
Wat Nu ? kennt sich jemand mit crash replacment bei Speci aus ?
Darauf erst mal einen Applelwoi 

SRX-Prinz


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2009)

tztztz jetzt bin ich auch noch aus dem Bett gefallen und nix los hier, naja jetzt wird erstmal gaannzzz gemütlich gefrühstückt und wenn dann nix geht geht immer noch HT


----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2009)

Hi,

ist ja wieder mal klar: nur geschwätz und keine sagt wann und wo es losgeht!

Micro: klar fahren wir ne Runde, ich bin flexibel aber lieber früher als später, dann können wir bei mir noch gemütlich nen Kaffe trinken. Ich schlage mal 11:00 Uhr bei mir vor, wir können uns ja mit dem Rest dann auch unterwegs treffen. Da wir heute gegen 16:00 Uhr Besuch bekommen, will ich früh starten.

@ Mr Nice: Sommerpause, wegen viel unterwegs.

Frankreich habe ich wegen dem schlechten Wetter abgesagt. Aber gleich einen Ausgleichstermin im September überlegt.

Noch gute Besserung an den Prinzen: je oller je doller. Da bin ich mir über meinen fehlenden Mut manchmal dankbar... Aber du bist ja bald wieder fitt, ein Hoch auf die Protektoren und den Helm. Ist aber echt ärgerlich, da muss es dich ja ganz schön gewickelt haben.

Bin also bis Montag hier und muss Dientag bis Donnerstag nach München.

Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier.

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2009)

O.K. 11 Uhr bei Dir


----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2009)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn mal mit nem Besuch bei Wernetanne aus? Könnten wir ja mit dem Hoppi was ausmachen.

@Mr Nice: dein 901 schon am start?? Oder wann können wir es denn bewundern? Mach denen mal Druck!

Fahre ab 11:00 Uhr mit Micro hier los!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. April 2009)

Fahre gleich los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. April 2009)

Gude Jungs,
viel Spass bei eurer Runde heute. Werde evtl. mit Yo!achim gegen 16.30 Uhr noch ne kl. Runde drehen. War allerd. auch schon die letzten 4 Tage unterwegs...

Morgen Mittag bin ich Fussball schauen in Hoffenheim- Sonntag hätte ich noch Zeit und Montag steht evtl. ne größere Tour (ca. 50 km und 1500 hm) hier an. Näheres die Tage...

@LarsLipp
Nee, hab den Rahmen immer noch nicht. Druck machen is gut... mal schauen wann er da ist.

@SRX-Prinz
Auch von mir gute Besserung. Wégen Crash R. würde ich mal den Spezialisten Martin187 fragen

Gruss 
chris


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs, fährt irgendeiner von Euch in Winterberg mit ?  Grüßle Kroete


----------



## underdog01 (10. April 2009)

Da fällt mir ein, fährt einer von Euch zum Bike-Festival?


----------



## EL Pablo (10. April 2009)

wegen dem specialized crash replacement: hatte dashalb mal bei hibike angefragt und die hatten damals  gesagt, specialized tausche zerstörtes zeugs über den händler bei dem es erworben ist für halben listenpreis aus. nur deshalb liegt mein zerstörter deviant noch im keller...


----------



## yo!achim (11. April 2009)

Moin allerseits,

werde heute ne Runde ab 17.00 drehen (Start: Fürstenlager)

Noch jemand mit dabei ?

Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2009)

Hi,

17:00 Uhr klingt gut! Ich bin jetzt mit dem Besuch ne Runde Inlinern. Ich meld ich aber hier nochmal.

Wo willst du denn hin? (Leichtes oder schweres Gerät?)

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Was ist mit Wernetanne???


----------



## yo!achim (11. April 2009)

Hi, bin noch auf der Arbeit

bei diesem Wetter lieber leichtes Gerät denk ich.
Von mir aus Wernetanne- wo ist das überhaupt?

Bis später
Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2009)

Wo und wann treffen wir uns ?


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Hi, bin noch auf der Arbeit
> 
> bei diesem Wetter lieber leichtes Gerät denk ich.
> Von mir aus Wernetanne- wo ist das überhaupt?
> ...



Mörfelden Walldorf mit dem Rad ca. 35 km einfacher Weg


----------



## Martin187 (11. April 2009)

Guten Tag.

Hätte jemand lust mit nach Weinheim an den Hirschkopf zu fahren? 

Ich werde mit bin Toe um 17Uhr starten. Mit dem Auto nach Weinheim!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2009)

So langsam würd ich schon gerne wissen ob und was heute noch geht !

Sonst würd ich halt alleine ne Runde drehen !

Mit dem Auto nach Weinheim oder Mörfelden Waldorf hab ich kein Bock, mit dem Rad von Bensheim aus ???


----------



## yo!achim (11. April 2009)

Also ich will um 19.30 zurück sein.
Mit dem Auto wohinfahrn wird dann eng.
Drehe hier ne Runde. Ab 17.00
@Micro: wie siehts aus?


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2009)

Hi yo!achim,

jo ! Ich warte ja nur auf Dich und LarsLipp, den ich aber Tel. nicht erreiche.

Ich würd mal sagen ich mach mich jetzt fertig uns fahr zu LarsLipp und dann treffe wir uns mit oder ohne ihn.

Am Rathaus ? Bei Dir ? Oder ?


----------



## yo!achim (11. April 2009)

Wenns keine Umstände macht bei mir, warte dann einfach auf Euch bzw. Dich.

bis später


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2009)

Jo dann bis später, ich fahr jetzt los !


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2009)

Hi,

also ich bin bereit: wir treffen uns bei Joachim. Martin fährt zum Hirschberg...

Wie schaut es denn morgen aus?

Ich war heute schon am Badessee: das Wasser ist echt schon gemütlich Warm. Paddeln ohne Neo: 

Bis gleich.

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. April 2009)

Schee war´s


----------



## LarsLipp (11. April 2009)

Hi,

jaaa, und so langsam werd ich auch platt.

Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag, erst an den See und dann Radeln oder umgekehrt... oder erst Frühstücken. 

Na erstmal frohe Ostern

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2009)

Hi,


schon jemand wach? Die Beine sind müde und müssen bewegt werden: lieber früh als späth.

@Micro Mörfelden ist dann eher Bikepark besuch: da muss man mit voller Energie auftauchen: die brauchts dann da: Wir könnten ja mal wieder ne Foto Session starten...

Na mal sehen, wer sich wann meldet...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2009)

Hi,

gehe jetzt erst mal Frühstücken. Will dann noch so ab 14:00 Uhr an den Niederwaldsee. Radlen dann so zwischen 16 -17.00 Uhr start in Fehle.

Wer ist mit am Start??

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2009)

Spätes radeln kommt mir heute auch gut !

in jetzt erst am frühstücken  und gestern war ja spät auch sehr wenig los im Wald


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2009)

Hi,

soo, jetzt geht es an den See! Am besten melde ich mich bei dir (Micro), da der Rest ja nicht in die Gänge kommt.

Und los geht's

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2009)

Ich brauch nur ne Uhrzeit wann ich bei Dir sein soll 

Mein Rädel hatte ich gerade in Händen und nun schnurrt es wieder, nicht wie gestern als es bergab noch gebremst hat *lol*


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. April 2009)

Gude Jungs,

morgen 14.00 Uhr bei Yo!achim. Wer ist mit dabei?? Wird ne etwas größere Runde werden mit hoffentl. nicht so vielen Spaziergängern wie heute"!!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (12. April 2009)

Ich glaube morgen klappt es beiu mir nicht! Habe am Hirschkopf meinem Steuersatz den Rest gegeben! Ich kann jetzt meine Gabel im Steuerrohr rumrühren wie in ner Salatschüssel.
Werde wohl nächste Woche zu Hibike fahren, also fald jemand was braucht!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. April 2009)

@Martin : Ich hätte eine Riesenbitte an dich , könntest du meinen Helm mitnehmen , ich würde vorher alles per tel. mit denen klären und du müßtest ihn nur mitnehmen und evt. mir einen Neuen mitbringen .


----------



## Martin187 (13. April 2009)

Klar, muss nur schauen wann ich hinfahre. Habe heute meinen Steuersatz noch mal nachgestellt. Er hat jetzt immer noch etwas Spiel aber knacken tut er nicht mehr. Werde ihn wohl noch etwas fahren.
Aber mal ne andere Frage.
Ich habe mich auch bei Smiling in Mannehim tattoowieren lassen und darmals 100â¬ pro stunde bezahlt.
Jetzt war ich wieder dort und die wollen 150â¬!!!
Wollte der mich abzocken oder hast du auch so viel bezahlt?

GruÃ Martin


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. April 2009)

@Martin :Ja Marcuse hat seinen Studenlohn von 100 auf 150 erhöht 
Ich habe damals noch 100 bezahlt und fand das auch schon ausreichend aber 150  bin ich nicht mehr bereit zu zahlen .


----------



## LarsLipp (14. April 2009)

Hi Martin,

mach dir doch selbst ne Pizza und Klarlack drüber.
150Euro für nen Tätowierer. Ich glaub ich schul um... Das nehmen wir ja noch nicht mal unseren Kunden ab. (OK würden wir genre, zahlt aber keiner...)


Bin am Freitag wieder einsatzbereit.

Gruß an ALLE

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (14. April 2009)

Habe ja noch nichts machen lassen!

Das is ja so ne sache mit dem "Stundenlohn" von Tattoowierer.
Der hockt ja auch erst mal stundenlang zu Hause und zeichnet fÃ¼r dich!
Aber 150â¬ finde ich auch zu viel! 100â¬ waren teuer ab OK!

GruÃ


----------



## LarsLipp (16. April 2009)

Hi,

wenn der wirklich Stundendenlang zeichnet, sind 150 ja auch ein Schnäppchen. Wenn man sieht, was die Ladies ab und zu beim Haareschneiden lassen...

Na egal: ich werde bei passendem Wetter morgen mit dem Philipp ne lockere RUnde fahren. Ich schätze mal so ab 16:00 Uhr. Allerdings nicht bei Regen. Leider sieht es nach Regen aus.


Ansonsten bin ich mir mit Samstag nicht so sicher, da Ellis Schwester kommt... Dann bleibt mir ja nur der Sonntag und da muss ich Abends schon wieder in die Schweiz.

Bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (17. April 2009)

Ich will morgen mit einem Kumpel auch ne Runde drehen.
Also wenn ihr um 16Uhr fahrt würden wir uns anschließen. Wenn es nicht regnet!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. April 2009)

Ich fahre am Sonntag nach B-felden. Wer mitfahren möchte PN an mich.


----------



## Spax.X (18. April 2009)

Hey...

hat jemand Lust, morgen früh mit zufahren?
ab Wasserwerrk Bürstadt -> Bensheim, HP -> Meli oder Knoden

Gruß
Spax


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2009)

Hängt vom Wetter ab, wieviel Uhr soll es denn losgehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spax.X (18. April 2009)

Kachelmann sagt, dass es sonnig ist...

8:45 ab Wasserwerk !?!

Gruß
Spax


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2009)

Sorry lass mal gut sein, das ist bei weitem noch nicht meine Uhrzeit


----------



## LarsLipp (18. April 2009)

Hi,

will morgen auch auf jedenn Fall fahren: uhrzeit noch offen! Muss mal schauen, wann es passt. Muss eventuell noch Klamotten bei meinen Eltern holen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2009)

Sag an um wann und ich stehe vor deiner Haustür 

Aber nicht um 8:45


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. April 2009)

Abend die Herren,

wir (Martin187/Yo!achim/Pfadfinder und ein Kumpel sowie Wawa68 und Verena) werden morgen ebenfalls eine schöne Runde fahren gehen. 

Treffpunkt ist 14.30 Uhr am Rathaus. Werden so ca. 30 km und 1000 hm werden...

Also bei Lust und Laune 14.30 Uhr am Rathaus!?!

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (19. April 2009)

Der Kumpel bin wohl ich!    Bis gleich denn, ich freue mich, dass Wetter scheint ja auch zu passen.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. April 2009)

Hi,

bin auch mit am Start: Micro: wie gehabt Start dann um 14:15 bei mir in F.

Juhuu, endlich Sonne.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LiteHill 201 (19. April 2009)

Hi @ll,

bitte haltet die Augen und Ohren offen: Vielleicht seht dieses Bike ja irgendwo - (ich würde so gerne mitfahren...)


----------



## Martin187 (19. April 2009)

Wenn ich das Bike irgenwo sehe bekommt der Fahrer erst mal meinen FF zu fressen.
(Ich hoffe dann mal das nicht du drauf sitzt)!

Ich freu mich auch schon.
Bis später.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (19. April 2009)

Hallo , ich wäre gerne dabeigewesen aber ich möchte heute noch was mit Frau und Kindern unternehmen und werde jetzt schon losziehen 
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Micro767 (19. April 2009)

Jo ich komm nach Fehle !


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. April 2009)

@all
War gestern ne schöne Runde mit leider zahlreichen Abflügen. Gute Besserung daher insbesondere an Verena. 

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (20. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,

nochmal vielen Dank an Chris fürs Guiden, wieder eine richtig schöne Tour.

Verena ist soweit wieder auf den Beinen, mit bereits sehr farbenfrohen Prellungen und den üblichen Verspannungen. Klettern dürfte für die nächsten Wochen ausfallen.
Die Gehirnerschütterung erwies sich als nicht so schlimm, wie nach dem Erbrechen gedacht... 
also nochmal glimpflich ausgegangen.

Vielen Dank allen für die Hilfe und Unterstützung, bin ich echt froh, dass ihr dabei wart.


----------



## yo!achim (20. April 2009)

Tach zusammen!

Super Runde gestern mit 11 Teilnehmern

Gute Besserung an alle die gestern Federn lassen mussten!!

Werde den Marmorit - Trail heute mal begutachten, der muß auf jeden Fall wieder fit gemacht werden.
Überhaupt ist grad ne gute Zeit für ein paar Streckensaniereungen da es feucht genug ist. (Absprungkanten Toter Mann und so...)

Wer packt mit an die Woche? Freiwillige vor

Bis dann

Gruß Joachim


----------



## PFADFINDER (20. April 2009)

Moin, 

auch von mir gute Besserung an alle blauen und violetten Flecken dieser Erde. Fullface und Protektoren sind schon 'ne dolle Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (20. April 2009)

und nochmals vielen Dank an Gastgeber Martin


----------



## Martin187 (20. April 2009)

Hat mich gefreut das es euch geschmeckt hat!

@Yo!achim klar bin immer beim buddeln dabei! Der Marmorit Trail muss schnell wieder fit gemacht werden! Sonst fehlt uns ein wichtiger Verbindungstrail.
Dort kann man ja mim Auto hochfahren, also sollte das schnell gemacht sein!

Gruß Martin


----------



## underdog01 (20. April 2009)

Auch von mir ein fettes Danke an alle! Hatte ne Menge Spaß!

Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste mal, dann vermutlich allerdings mit stabilerer Kleidung. 

Der kleine, durch Zentrifugal- und Gravitations-kräfte verursachte Ausflug auf den Radweg und in die Bensheimer Fauna haben mir bestätigt, dass Protektoren durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Ich rüste auf!


----------



## Micro767 (20. April 2009)

Gute Besserung für alle Abflug geschädigten !

Sorry das es bei mir zum Grillen nicht mehr geklappt hat aber bestimmt beim nächsten mal wieder


----------



## Martin187 (20. April 2009)

So war heute mit Yoachim etwas aufrÃ¼umen am Marmorit. Der Trail ist jetzt wieder fahrbar.


@Yo!achim: Ich hatte 4 Zecken! Diese Kackbiester! ach Fox Talas R 2009 = 650â¬

GruÃ Martin


----------



## yo!achim (21. April 2009)

Tach auch!

@Martin187
Ist das der wischili - Preis? Na, weiß noch nicht wegen dem bescheuerten
Postmount werden meine Louise Fr wertlos. Hab ne 36 mit IS bei E-bay
anvisiert, mal schaun.

Also wie Martin schon sagte ist der M - Trail wieder fahrbar, muß aber "gespurt" werden. Werde dazu am Mittwoch ein paar Runden
Toter Mann bis M - Werk drehn.
Je mehr Leute mitmachen, desto weniger Runden muß ich fahren
Jemand dabei?

@underdog
Die stabile Kleidung brauchst Du nicht, die Klickies sind schuld 

@Mr. Nice
Was macht der Oberschenkel?

Ansonsten wär's super wenn am WE wieder ne Menge Leute am Start sind!
Ich bin jedenfalls dabei.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. April 2009)

Saubere Arbeit Jungs!!

@Yo!achim
Oberschenkel hat ein ordentl. Hämatom.. denke daher, dass es morgen eher nix wird aber bis zum We. sollte es schon wieder gehen.

Ne neue Louise mit PM hätte ich noch... natürl. in styl. weiss!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (21. April 2009)

Ich habe noch einen Louise FR-Sattel mit Postmountadapter in noch stylischerem schwarz! 

Mir tut mittlerweile übrigends irgendwie alles weh,  überall irgendwas gezerrt...

Laut GPS war die Einschlag-Geschwindigkeit 35Km/h.

Scheiß Klickies!


----------



## yo!achim (21. April 2009)

Hi!

@underdog
Also bei 35 Km/h wär's auch mit Flatpedals eng geworden. Respekt!!
Den Brunnenweg runter ist ja auch nicht unsere übliche Route
Hat der Louise - Sattel die kurzen Schenkel? Sonst passt's nicht.

@Mr Nice
Wenn ich ne weiße Bremse nehme, brauch ich auch ne weiße Gabel
Lasse es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.......

Bis dann......


----------



## underdog01 (21. April 2009)

Der Bremssattel hat die kurzen Schenkel, ja.

Der kann also ohne Adapter mit einer 160er an IS 2000 gefahren werden.

Oder aber mit dem Adapter (den ich auch habe) mit ner 180er an Postmount.

Rein theoretisch müsstest Du Deinen Sattel aber mit Adapter auch mit einer 210er fahren können. (Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.)

Habe auch alle Werkzeuge, Royal Blood und alle nötigen Kleinteile. 
(außer Bremsleitung) 

Aber als Maschinenbauer, hast Du mit Sicherheit ja wohl auch ein ansehnliches Arsenal an Spezial-Werkzeug, denke ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (21. April 2009)

Ich werde evtl. heute nochmal an den M-Trail gehen und ein paar Erdhaufen versetzten ;-)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Aber Do und Freitag wäre ich wieder mit am Start!

@Yo Ja das is der Wischli Preis.

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Micro767 (21. April 2009)

Ich schau mal das ich Freitag wieder mit kann !


----------



## Martin187 (21. April 2009)

War heute noch mal am M-Trail und habe etwas die Spuren gepflegt.
Ab dem Toten Mann kann es wieder mit Vollgas abgehen! Da is jetzt nix mehr im Weg!

Werde morgen gegen 15.30Uhr ne Runde drehen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (22. April 2009)

Dieses WE wieder in Erlangen aber das drauf sind wir wieder da


----------



## yo!achim (22. April 2009)

'tach auch!



underdog01 schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch müsstest Du Deinen Sattel aber mit Adapter auch mit einer 210er fahren können. (Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.)



Bei 06er Marzocchi definitiv nicht.
Ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher, vielleicht hat Marzocchi nen anderen
PM Standart??
Bring Sattel und Adapter einfach mal mit, dann vergleiche ich mal.
Werkzeug und Kleinteile sind vorhanden

@Martin187
Kann heute erst ab 18.00 , mal sehn wieviele Runden Toter Mann in zwei
Stunden drin sind,hoffe Du hast gut "gespurt"

Morgen bin ich raus, was geht Freitag (Micro? Mr.Nice?......?)

Bis dann
Joachim


----------



## jatschek (22. April 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Bei 06er Marzocchi definitiv nicht.
> Ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher, vielleicht hat Marzocchi nen anderen
> PM Standart??
> Bring Sattel und Adapter einfach mal mit, dann vergleiche ich mal.
> Werkzeug und Kleinteile sind vorhanden




Nein, Marzocchi hat den ganz normalen 6" Postmountstandard. Nur bei einigen Downhillgabeln gibt es 8" Postmount. 

Die alten Louisezangen sind eben etwas dumm gemacht, da es sie in unterschiedlicher IS2000 Ausführung gab. Sprich mit kurzen und langem Befestigunsgarm.


----------



## yo!achim (22. April 2009)

Also ich hab wie gesagt eine verbaut (mit kurzen Schenkeln) mod. 06
mit nem Adapter der glaub ich nicht kleiner sein kann, und das reicht gerade für ne 210er Scheibe, kleiner geht nicht.
Da ich eh die große fahrn will, müsste es ja passen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. April 2009)

Also ich stehe eher auf lange, schlanke Schenkel...... und nun???

Gruss
chris

@Yo!achim
Heute wird`s nix bei mir aber Freitag bin ich wieder am Start. Bremse bringe ich dir dann mal mit. Meine neue hab ich gestern im übrigen schon geliefert bekommen!!


----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2009)

Freitag will ich schon, komme dann direkt von der Arbeit aus. D.h. ich weiß heute noch nicht genau wann ich kann. Frühstens um 15 Uhr Feierabend  mit Pech erst 16 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (22. April 2009)

Freitag bei mir ab 17.30


----------



## yo!achim (23. April 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Freitag bei mir ab 17.30



Moin, 

ich meinte ich kann ab 17.30 am Rathaus sein, nicht dass dann jemand bei mir vor der Tür steht.

Es sei denn, die Runde geht früher los.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (23. April 2009)

Ich hab gerade das Auto gepackt und gehen von 15 Uhr Feierabend aus !

Jemand muss mir ne SMS mit Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt schicken, damit ich weiß wo und wann 

PS ich müsste um 20 Uhr wieder fix und fertig zuhause sein


----------



## LarsLipp (23. April 2009)

Hi,

also ich bin mit am Start, aber lieder so zwischen 3 und 4 starten!
Würde dann auch dem Dirk bescheid geben. Wir können uns auch am Fuse des Fürstenlagers treffen. Ich muss mich bewegen, hatte noch nicht mal meine Inliner dabei... 17:30 reicht dem Micro dann wohl auch nicht mehr...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (24. April 2009)

Mosche allerseits

Wie wärs mit 16.30 Parkplatz FüLa? 
Da muß ich zwar hetzen aber wird schon passen. (evtl. + 10 min.)

Bis dann


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Treffpunkt FüLA (unten!!) um 16.30 Uhr passt....

Bis nachher.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2009)

Hi,

ich gehe mal davon aus das Füla unten an der Bachgasse heist!

Der Micro ist informiert und kommt zu mir!

Enlich mal wieder bewegung!

Viele Grüße

LarsLip


----------



## Martin187 (24. April 2009)

Guden,
Dann werde ich mich wohl auch überreden müssen das Biken heute besser ist wie Fitnesstudio.
Bin auch dabei!

Bis später!

@Micro: Soll ich Bremsscheibe und adapter mitbringen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2009)

@Martin187
Kommst du bei mir vorbei?? Bin ab 16.15 Uhr Abfahrtsbereit...

Klingel am besten nochmal kurz bei mir durch da ich jetzt Feierabend mache

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. April 2009)

Allen ein schönes Wochende !
Meine Knochen sind fast wieder ok nur meine Laufräder sind noch im Shop hoffe er bringt sie heute Abend fertig .
Ich habe mir ein Paar Sun Single Track in Gold mit DT 2.0-1.8 auf den Originalnaben einspeichen lassen und hoffe das dei Kombi stabiler ist als der Specilized Leichtbauwahnsinnn DT 420SL mit 1.8-1.6 Speichen.
Nächste Woche muß ich mal mitfahren .


----------



## LarsLipp (24. April 2009)

Hi,

na das klingt ja gut: dann noch gute Restbesserung (an alle Kranken und Verletzten) 

Wie geht es denn Verena? Hoffe Sie ist auch wieder richtig fitt.

@SRX-Prinz und wenn die nicht halten: double Track...

Dann wird das ja heute noche ne nette Runde.

Viele Grüße und bis nachher

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (24. April 2009)

So muss mal schauen ob ich mein Fahrrad bois später befreien kann.
Mir ist eingefallen das ich es gestern mit in der Stadt hatte und bei einem Kumpel in den Schuppen gestellt hatte.
Dort habe ich dann unter Alkohol den Schlüssel abgerissen.
Ich hoffe ich bekomm es bis 16Uhr hin.
Wenn nicht bin ich erst am WE wieder dabei!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (25. April 2009)

Hi,

und wie sieht es heute aus? Jemand Bock auf Mörfelden Walldorf (Wernetanne) oder halt einfach dorch de Wald düüse??

Würde aber gerne eher früher starten: so ab 11:30.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. April 2009)

@LarsLipp
Bin leider für heute raus... muss noch ein paar Erledigungen machen und komme wahrs. daher nur zur ne kl. Runde Meli zwischen 12.30 Uhr - 14.30 Uhr.

Wie`s morgen aussieht muss ich mal schauen. Grunds. aber schon.

Mal schauen was der Kopf macht....

Gruss
chris


----------



## jatschek (25. April 2009)

Meiner einer geht nachher auf jeden Fall biken. Wegen Spätschicht und nem kleinen Defekt musste ich fast 2 Wochen aussetzen. Und das bei DEM Wetter.

Werd versuchen die Tour von einem mal nachzuradeln. Übern toten Mann zum Felsenmeer, dann zum Auerbacher Schloss, Meli, Rinne und zum Auto. Aber erst gegen Mittag so 14-15Uhr.


----------



## yo!achim (25. April 2009)

Mosche!

11.30 ist mir zu früh.

So ab 13.00 bin ich Startklar!

Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (26. April 2009)

Geht heute noch was ?


----------



## yo!achim (26. April 2009)

Bin heut raus (Frauentag)

Di oder Mi wieder.

Bis dann

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (26. April 2009)

Ich werde heute nach Weinheim an den Hirschkopf fahren!

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (26. April 2009)

aber wieder erst mit dem auto !?


----------



## jatschek (26. April 2009)

@Martin:

Wie wo was wann? Wollte gegen 16Uhr zum Meli. Aber der Hirschkopftrail würde mich auch reizen. Klang von deinen Erzählungen sehr interessant. 

Bin jetzt nicht die ganze Zeit am Rechner, kannst du mir deine Handynummer schicken? Würde mich dann melden und dann kannst mir ja den Weg dorthin erklären.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. April 2009)

Hi,

bin wieder im Lande. Wie schauts denn mit ner "jagd die Maiwanderer " Runde aus?

Wer ist mit am Start???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (1. Mai 2009)

'tach auch

bin noch auf der Arbeit.
Werde so gegen 17.00 ne Runde drehn, früher kann ich nicht,
jemand mit am Start?
Meli fällt wohl aus wg. Mailagenwanderung

Bis später evtl.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2009)

Hi,


würde gerne früher fahren. Ohly Turm ist heute bestimt frei. Heute wäre ja Mörfelden angesagt, ist aber bestimmt nass.

Meli ist ab 17:00 Uhr 100% wieder frei! Da sind die Wanderer besofen im Graben!

Na mal sehen, wer sich meldet...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Mai 2009)

Hi,

habe heute mal ne Speedrunde eingelegt: Nur mit Helm und Trinkflasche. Ging doch recht flott zum Ohly hoch... So unfitt wie ich denke, bin ich ja gar nicht!

na mal sehen, wie es morgen aussieht. Werde mit Elli zur Probefahrt unterwegs sein. Start wohl nicht vor 13:30...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2009)

Hi,

und wie sieht es heute aus??

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich glaub ich geh an den SEE: hier ist ja alles ausgetorben.

Wie sieht's denn morgen aus???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Mai 2009)

@LarsLipp
Sorry, war gest. kurzentschl. mit Tina ne Runde in Beerfelden fahren und heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Ein guter Freund von mir feiert seinen 30. Geburtstag... desh. auch mal schauen was mit morgen ist.

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (2. Mai 2009)

'n Abend!

Ich wär morgen dabei, bin flexibel was die Uhrzeit angeht.

Vorschläge...???

Bis dann

Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Mai 2009)

HI,

bin auch flexibel: von mir aus auch wieder Rennräder jagen! OK, ein wenig Bergab kann auch wieder sein!

Mal sehen, wann ich morgen wach bin, aber lieber früher als später.

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,

schaffen wir es um 12:00 in Bensheim zu starten? Oder auch gern FüLa?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (3. Mai 2009)

Moin allerseits!

wegen des großen Andrangs werde ich erstmal ins Physio gehn.
Heute nachmittag ne Ohly - Runde wenn sich die Wanderer verzogen haben.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## yo!achim (3. Mai 2009)

Also heute nix Gelände sondern ne Runde im Ried mit Frau


----------



## yo!achim (5. Mai 2009)

'tach auch!

auch wenn hier niemand mehr reinschaut, 
am M-Trail gibt's ne neue "Ideallinie" mit zwei spaßfördenden Häuflein
Erde.
Hab da gestern mit dem Stinky vorgewalzt und werde jetzt mal sehn wie das mit'm Enduro kommt.
Vielleicht kommt ja zufällig jemand vorbei

Bis dann...


----------



## wawa68 (5. Mai 2009)

Hi yo!achim,

wo? dann schau ich am Freitag gleich mal hin... wenn sie bis dahin noch nicht plattgewalzt sind 

Edit: oder hättest du Lust sie mir am Freitag zu zeigen? so gegen 16:00 Uhr vielleicht??


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Mai 2009)

@Yo!achim
Wie gestern alleine unterwegs gewesen?? Klingel doch die Tage mal bei mir durch...

@Wawa68
Wann willst du Freitag ne Runde drehen?? Wäre auch dabei allerd. ist besch*** Wetter gemeldet.

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (5. Mai 2009)

so, dann meld ich mich auch mal. Bin ja sportmäßig die letzte Zeit fremdgegangen und habe am wochenende einen Lauf-Halbmarathon bestritten - und weiß jetzt noch besser, warum ich bike. 

Ich könnte vielleicht am Donnerstag ein bisserl biken. Wäre da jemand dabei? Ansonsten würde ich mir das Wochenende bei euch in der Gegend einplanen.

Grüßle

Oberammergau öffnet übrigens am Samstag. Also dürfte das Schneeproblem behoben sein.


----------



## wawa68 (5. Mai 2009)

@Mr. Nice: 
ich wäre gegen 15:00 Uhr in Bensheim und dachte so an 16:00 Uhr starten?
Wetter sah doch nicht so schlecht aus? Regen von 0,7mm am Vormittag und 0 am Nachmittag klingt doch ok?

@Pfadfinder
Aua aber Respekt!
Ich kann erst am Freitag und bin das WE Strohwitwer


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Mai 2009)

@Pfadfinder
Und, unter 6 Std. ins Ziel gekommen?? Ne, Respekt auch von mir!!
Donnerstag wollte ich eigentl. wieder ne Runde in Spinning. We. wäre mir daher lieber bzw. ist auch für ne größere Runde auch besser.

@Wawa68
Lass uns Freitag morgen mal schauen, was das Wetter macht.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (5. Mai 2009)

Jo ! Bin auch wieder im Lande 

Schwarzwald war der Hammer, Jungs Ihr wärt Stolz auf mich, hättet Ihr gesehen wie ich vom Schauinsland nach Freiburg runter bin  

Ja ja ich weiß hab ja auch gute Lehrer 

2 große und eine kleine Tour in 3 Tagen 14okm und 2700hm, ein Singeltrail von 808 hm, und etliche km durch den Schnee stampfen.

Nachteil: hab mir ne satte Erkältung eingefangen, meine Nase läuft und läuft und läuft, heute Mittag war sie schon in Paris 

Hoffe Freitag aber wieder fit zu sein


----------



## Martin187 (5. Mai 2009)

Guden,
Also ich wäre Donnerstag oder Freitag auch mit dabei!
Je nach Wetter und Laune.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (5. Mai 2009)

n'Abend zusammen!

Hab noch ein wenig gespurt heute, geht ab sag ich nur

Kann erst wieder Freitag und WE  ab 16.30 

Bis dann

Gruß Joachim


----------



## wawa68 (6. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht es denn jetzt am Freitag mit einer Feierabendrund aus? 
Wer will und wann?
Ich könnte ab ca. 16:00


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Mai 2009)

@Micro767
Wie one Night in Paris??

@Wawa68
Dann machen wir morgen 16.30 Uhr bei yo!achim. Holst du mich so gegen 16.10 Uhr ab??

Martin und ich werden jetzt bei dem guten Wetter ne Runde Ohlyturm fahren gehen. Wie schaut`s beim Rest aus?? 16.15 Uhr bei mir....

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (7. Mai 2009)

n'Abend !

@Mr.Nice
geht klar morgen. Hoffe das Wetter passt!
Habt ihr die neuen "Unebenheiten" entdeckt?

Bis dann

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (7. Mai 2009)

@Yo!achim:  mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen! Wenn es mal wieder richtig nass ist können wir ja mal wieder zusammen hochfahren und weiter evtl. was dickeres bauen. Wenn du Lust hast!

Bin evtl. morgen auch dabei! Evtl. noch mit meinem Demo Kumpel.
Was wollt ihr den fahren?

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (8. Mai 2009)

@Mr.Nice und Yo!achim: können wir uns per Handy kurzschliessen? 
Ich muß in KA noch eine Sofa schnappen und bei mir ausladen und dann ist die Autobahn an Freitagen immer kritisch...


----------



## yo!achim (8. Mai 2009)

Mosche!

Also mir sind ein Paar Minuten später als 16.30 auch recht.

Ich kann ja mit Mr.Nice schon mal nen Tee trinken........

@Martin187
werde nächste Woche noch ein wenig Streckenpflege betreiben.
Gebe Dir dann bescheid.    


Bis später

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (8. Mai 2009)

Bin heute mit am Start!

@Wawa: dann bring ich dir heute mal dein Halstuch mit!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Mai 2009)

@Martin187 
Dann komm bei mir so gegen 16.15 Uhr vorbei... müsste bei yo!achim ja mal noch meine Bremse entlüften.

@Wawa68
Wir warten dort bei Tee und Kuchen auf dich

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (8. Mai 2009)

allens klar, das spornt mich doch an... 
will auch was abbekommen


----------



## PFADFINDER (8. Mai 2009)

Guden Jungs. 

ich werde wohl am Wochenende nicht am Start sein. Morgen heißt es auf der Baustelle ranklotzen (unser halbes Wohnzimmer ist ein Schuttberg) und am Sonntag ist ja Muttertag - werde mich mal Frau und Kind widmen. 
Kann daher nur morgens früh fahren und werde mal für euch den Spessart/Eselsweg bzw. die Gegend um Amorbach erkunden - dort sollten wir dann mal bei Gelegenheit fahren - gibt es ein paar nette Trails - auch mit etwas Anspruch. Und dazu das Koster Engelberg mit lecker Bier. 

Nächste Woche wäre ich dann mal wieder für eine Feierabendrunde zu haben - das ist ja schließlich auch der Grund dieses Threads.

Greetz und Kette rechts


----------



## yo!achim (8. Mai 2009)

@Mr.Nice
Welche Sorte Kuchen bringst Du denn mit?
Nur damit ich den passenden Tee dazu koche


----------



## fieldmaster (8. Mai 2009)

servus,

wetter sieht suboptimal aus. Bin noch bis etwa 15-16h arbeiten, wenn das wetter haelt bin ich dabei...
Wenn nicht wuerd ichs vielleicht in erwaegung ziehen zu hibike zu fahren und meine 1.3kg schweren contis durch 850g muddy marys zu ersetzen, wuerde dann auch dezent besser rollen

Gruß Martin (der mit dem Demo...)


----------



## Martin187 (8. Mai 2009)

mmhh Wetter is heute so ne Sache! Könnte klappen oder wir kommen in den Wolkenbruch des Grauens!
Also ich werde es wohl versuchen das ich später net als Mädchen da stehe.

Die Cam lass ich dann aber lieber zu Hause. Kein bock den neuen Camcoarder im Regen zu killen!

Also 16.15Uhr bei Mr.Lite

bis denne


----------



## Micro767 (8. Mai 2009)

Wie schaut es Sa/So aus ?

Ich würd gerne radeln aber das Wetter muss leider passen, nicht das meine Erkältung noch schlimmer wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (8. Mai 2009)

Servus,
war wieder eine richtig nette Runde... 

Beerfelden wär doch auch was für morgen?


----------



## LarsLipp (8. Mai 2009)

... ich sag nur HIMBEEERSAHNE,

na ich bin auch wieder da und hoffe auch gutes Wetter morgen und ne nette Runde. Mal wieder mit ner richtigen Abfahrt und nicht so nem gequäle nach oben wir letze Woche...

Geh morgen früh mal wieder Auto probefahren, aber dann geht es ab.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (9. Mai 2009)

'tach zusammen,

ich werde so 16.30 startklar sein - bin noch auf der Arbeit
Wem das nicht zu spät ist der kann sich gerne anschließen.

@Micro767
wie, immer noch erkältet? Dann mal gute Besserung!
Schon was von meinen Schuhen gehört?


----------



## Micro767 (9. Mai 2009)

Hi yo!achim, am Dienstag morgen kam die Erkältung raus und ist noch nicht wieder ganz weg.

Sorry hab die Woche noch nichts gehört, wahrscheinlich ist Carsten auch krank


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Mai 2009)

@Yo!achim
Wie neue Schuhe?? Steigst du jetzt auf Klickies um

@Micro767
Wie ne Erkältung bei dem Wetter?? Geht ja mal gar nicht.

@LarsLipp
Wann und was willst du heute fahren?? Hab ziieml. dicke Oberschenkel von den letzten beiden Tagen...

@Martin187
Fährst du an den HK- Trail??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Mai 2009)

Das sag ich mir ja auch und will deshalb heute und morgen auf´s Bike !

Ja yo!achim steigt auf Klickis um  aber nur beim HT

Tja fahren wir um 16:30 ?

Dann hätte ich jetzt Zeit für MediaMarkt und später noch für das Pronto in Bensheim 

Dann würd ich nach dem Einkauf zu LarsLipp kommen !


----------



## yo!achim (9. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr auf jeden Fall.
Mit oder ohne Klickies


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,

16:30 ist mir definitiv zu spät. Falls jemand früher ne Runde drehen will, kann er sich ja zur Not auch telefonisch melden.

So ein misst: mir tut die Schulter immer noch vom Flowboarden weh. Kein so schlimmer Schmerz, aber sehr nervend... Da ist Radfahren doch gesünder!

At Mr Nice: na mit dicken Beinen kommst du doch schnell den Berg hoch: dann hast du ja ordentlich Muckies!

Also: wie schaut es aus? Jemand mit am Start? Wetter ist ja nich sooo einladend...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## jatschek (9. Mai 2009)

Wetter? Ich hoffe der Waldboden ist angenehm feucht. Die trockenen Trails der letzten Tage/Wochen haben genervt. Hab mich nicht so sicher gefühlt. Fahre lieber auf feuchten Böden. 

Ich geh nachher auf jeden Fall fahren. Dauert aber noch, muss mein Bike noch montieren. Vor 15 Uhr wirds wohl nichts. Evtl. sieht an sich aber im Wald.


----------



## Martin187 (9. Mai 2009)

Guden.

Also ich bin ab 14Uhr in Weinheim.

Yo!achim: bock noch nach zu kommen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Mai 2009)

@LarsLipp
Nee, damit komme ich heute def. nicht schnell den Berg hoch... geh jetzt aber erst mal einkaufen u. melde mich danach wieder.

Mal schauen was das Wetter nachher noch so hergibt

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zurück vom Mediamarkt aber hier regnet es gerade  und nass werden wäre ganz schlecht für meine Erkältung  wie schaut es im 20km entfernten Bensheim aus ?

Ich will biken ! Zeit hab ich, weil Strohwitwer, eh


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Micro kommt zu mir und dann düsen wir zu ner lockeren Runde los! 

Fall doch noch jemand mitwill: am besten kurz durchbimmeln..

Ansonsten allen schonmel einen schönen Muttertag...

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Mai 2009)

@LarsLipp
Bin auch wieder zurück. Seit ihr schon unterwegs??

@yo!achim
Ich wäre mit am Start. Klingel doch mal kurz durch

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (9. Mai 2009)

Guden.

Ich habe es geschafft!!!!!!  Der große 10 meter Double am Hirschkopf! Ich habe ihn gekillt!

Wie sieht bei euch mit morgen aus? 

Ich würde mit Sascha, Sebastian und evtl. Thomas ne Runde drehen! Toter Mann - Meli oder so.

Um 12Uhr.

Wer is mit dabei?

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (9. Mai 2009)

Hä was nen 10m Double??? ******* wieso war ich noch nicht dort. Martin schick mir mal ne Wegbeschreibung oder besser nen Googleearthbild. Da muss ich hin!!!

Ich werd auch wieder morgen fahren gehen. Geht noch nen Kumpel mit. Werden aber besser alleine fahren, da er momentan noch nicht so fit ist.

Der Trail zum Marmoritwerk wird immer besser. Die kleinen Kicker machen echt Spaß.  
Und der ganze Schlamm dort zaubert einem ein extra Grinsen ins Gesicht.  Lässt so schön unverhofft die Räder wegrutschten. Hebt den Adrenalinspiegel, aber am Ende fangen sie sich doch wieder.


----------



## Martin187 (10. Mai 2009)

So hier mal eine Video von heute.

http://ul.to/skmqzt

Am besten mit dem VLC-Player abspielen.
Treffpunkt morgen ist 12Uhr Sparlasse Schwanheimerstr.

Der Sascha würde evtl. mit in Urlaub kommen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Ist der Micro schon wach? Wir wollten heute schon recht früh starten, da es noch gesellschaftliche Verpflichtungen gibt: Muttertag...

Also wer schon gegen oder gar vor 11:00 starten will...

Martin: wo fahrt Ihr dennhin? Vieleicht trifft man sich ja noch unterwegs.

Ansonsten plane ich auch morgen ne Rude zwischen 13-14-30 zu starten.

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2009)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ist der Micro schon wach? Wir wollten heute schon recht früh starten, da es noch gesellschaftliche Verpflichtungen gibt: Muttertag...
> 
> ...



He Mr Nice: wo bleibt das Video vom Schneeurlaub???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2009)

Bin wach und am Frühstücken


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Mai 2009)

Hi Martin,

JEAH! Schon cool, leider bist du ja nicht zu erkennen. Ich kann ja auch mal die 40d mit 6,5 irgendwas Bilder pro Sekunde organisieren und wir machen ein wenig Stop Motion Filmchen.

Da sieht man aber mal wieder, wie lange es dauert ein wenig FIlm zu machen..

Haut rein.

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (10. Mai 2009)

Die Qualli von der Cam ist eigentlich super! Nur habe ich Probs. mit dem Video bearbeitungsprogramm. Dort im Programm sieht alles sehr gut aus und nach den Speichern is es misst.

Muss mal sehen was sich da noch machen lässt!


----------



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2009)

Scheee war´s heit widder 

Morgen um 13 Uhr in Fehle


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Mai 2009)

@LarsLipp und Micro767
Wie morgen 13.00 Uhr?? Habt ihr nix zu arbeiten`?? 

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Und natürl. viel Spass morgen im Regen


----------



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2009)

Mist es schaut wirklich nach Regen aus 

Naja dann vielleicht doch zu Hibike fahren 

Ich hab Kurz und LarsLipp will biken, der Philipp kommt noch, der hat auch Kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Mai 2009)

@Micro767
Falls du zu Hibike fährst könntest du mir wenn`s geht noch zwei, drei Sachen mitbringen...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (10. Mai 2009)

Dann schreib mal ne PN was es denn sein soll, wenn dann kann ich eh nur morgen fahren. 

Sonnst muss ich bei BikeMax oder Stadler schaun bzw. bei Hibike bestellen. Denn Samstag gehts ja schon in Urlaub.


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2009)

Es regnet ! Toll !


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,

das Wetter sieht ja leider im Moment noch nicht so wirklich gut aus! Na mal sehen, ob es sich bis zum Mittag noch beruhigt. Leider ist in der Schweiz auch kein besseres Wetter in sicht. Der Wasserstand ist auch noch nicht zum surfen geeignet.

Servus


LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr jetzt erst mal nach Mannheim zum einkaufen


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,

es geht hier wohl so gegen 14:30 los... Nur so zur Info, interesseiert aber wahrscheinlich keinen. 

Habe aber auch schon wieder mit dem Philipp für den Freitag ne Runde geplant.

Gruß & Grützi


LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Glück gehabt: das Wetter hat gehalten.Dann sieht man sich ja vieleicht am Freitag...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. Mai 2009)

Schee war´s wieder


----------



## Micro767 (13. Mai 2009)

Jungs !

Ich bin dann mal weg ! Nicht gleich aber Freitag oder Samstag geht es los !

@ yo!achim
Ich fahre morgen nochmal zu Karsten und frag nach Deinen Schuhen !
Die Handschuhe hat Dir Mr.Nice für Dich mitbestellt. Danke Mr.Nice !


----------



## Martin187 (14. Mai 2009)

Hihi
War heute mal wieder ne Runde Meli rocken. Ach Meli is immer wieder geil!!
Leider war wieder die Rinne bösartig mit Stöcken bestückt worden.
Naja dafär haben wir jetzt wieder freie fahrt weil wir den dicken stamm weggeräumt haben.
Yo!achim hast du dich an den Teil verlustiert?

Wie sieht Samstag bei euch aus? Sascha hat angefragt. 
Der würde uach gern mal ein paar Leute sehen mit denen er in Urlaub fährt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (15. Mai 2009)

@Martin187: Sorry, wir sind diese WE in Erlangen bei den bayrischen DH-Meisterschaften


----------



## yo!achim (15. Mai 2009)

'tach allerseits,

@Martin187
hab Dienstag schon einige Äste in der Rinne weggeräumt,
den dicken übrigens auch - jaja, die gute Gardena.....

Samstag ist bei mir Hausputz angesagt, drehe aber ne 
Nachmittagsrunde, so 15.00 - 16.00 Startzeit
Sonntag auf jeden Fall, gerne ne größere Runde

Heute hab ich action und bin raus

Bis dann.......


----------



## stollenreiter (15. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Bin letzte Woche mal wieder den Trail zum Mamoritwerk runter.
Der sieht ja wieder super aus! Ich find ihn sogar noch n Stück besser als vorher.
Riesenlob an alle, die da mitgeholfen haben - weiter so!

Werd heut gleich nochmal hinfahren. Rinne am Meli wird dann auch grad mitgenommen - bin gespannt, wie's da aussieht.


----------



## Martin187 (15. Mai 2009)

Rinne macht jetzt auch wieder spaß ohne den dicken baum!
Man muss jetzt nur aufpassen das man am letzten Sprung nicht über die Landung hinaussegelt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (15. Mai 2009)

So ich bin heute mal am Totenmann etwas Streckenpfläge betreiben.
Also bitte nicht über stöcke die im weg liegen aufregen, es könnte meine Schaufel sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## underdog01 (15. Mai 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Wie sieht Samstag bei euch aus? Sascha hat angefragt.
> Der würde uach gern mal ein paar Leute sehen mit denen er in Urlaub fährt!
> 
> Gruß Martin



Ich muß leider arbeiten!


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Mai 2009)

@Martin187
Ich wäre auch dabei. Evtl. auch noch Tina und Achim. Lass uns mal schauen was das Wetter morgen macht und dann telefonieren.

Wann hattest du/ihr vor zur fahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (15. Mai 2009)

Also wenn das Wetter morgen net besser ist bin ich raus!
Habe heute ordentlich was mit einen Kumpel am Trail geschafft.

Sascha hatte so 17Uhr vorgeschlagen!
Muss mal sehen wie es bei mir passt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Mai 2009)

Ei GUde wie,

wie schaut's denn heute aus? Noch sieht das WEtter ja gut aus. 

Aber erstmal vielen Dank an die SChufter am M-Trail. Wobei das eigentlich keinen was angeht!

War gestern ein wenig schlammig und wir sind in den totalen Regen gekommen: Blindflug war da angesagt.

Ansonsten dreh ich aleine ne Runde...oder auch nicht!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (16. Mai 2009)

Mhh Wetter ist heute wirklich nicht sehr schön.

Wenn ich fahren gehe wirds eher spontan.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2009)

HI,

keiner Wach? Ich dreh jetzt ne Runde: wer noch kurzfristig mitwill kann ja noch anrufen. Ich starte hier um 11:30...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich weis was, was Ihr nicht wisst: ok, vieleicht findet es ja jemand Es braucht aber noch nen Anlieger und ist eher was für Anfänger!

Hoffentlich vergess ich's nicht. Ach so: ich war heute am Melibokus...

Viel spass im Park bzw. auf eurem Kurzurlaub: die Woche drauf fahr ich ja weg: dann bis zum 20 Juni oder so...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (17. Mai 2009)

Gruß aus Lenggries !

Gestern war das Wetter nicht soo toll, dennoch gab es nen Sonnenbrand 
Heute waren wir auf dem Brauneck 1500 Meter bei perfektem Wetter ! Aber mir der Seilbahn. Kerstin ist nun auf dem Heimweg und icg war gleich mal mit dem Rad die Isar rauf gefahren !

Morgen geht es alleine auf große Tour um die Benediktenwand


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Mai 2009)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weis was, was Ihr nicht wisst: ok, vieleicht findet es ja jemand Es braucht aber noch nen Anlieger und ist eher was für Anfänger!
> 
> ...



Hast du etwa die Sonnenbrillen von Yo!achim gefunden??

Wie schaut`s am Dienstag bei dir aus?? Etwa wieder unterwegs??

@Micro767
Und gleich die 20er Karre geholt http://www.brauneck-bergbahn.de/deutsch/sommer/preise.html ??

Viel Spass noch und aufpassen die Benediktenwand ( http://www.hoehenrausch.de/berge/benediktenwand/index.php und http://harry.ilo.de/projekte/berge/img/berg/benediktenwand/karte/karte-benediktenwand.jpg)  sieht heftig aus!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Ich bin bis MIttwoch unterwegs. Dann seid Ihr ja weg. Die Sonnenbrille habe ich nicht gefunden: hat der schon wieder eine verloren?

Der braucht nen Helm mit integrierter Brille...

Jetzt muss ich doch noch ins Büro, dabei wollt ich doch an die Welle in Bremgarten fahren, mal sehen, wie lange mich der Boss in Beschlag nimmt...

Noch nen schönen Tag

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Mai 2009)

@LarsLipp
Nein, hat Yo!achim natürl. nicht.... war nur ein Spass von meiner Seite

Wir sind im übrigen erst vom 28.05. unterwegs. Allerd. werde ich wahrs. von kommenden Do. - Sa. im Schwarzwald sein.

Viel. gibt`s ja noch eine gemeinsame Tour vor deinem Frankreich Trip!?!

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (18. Mai 2009)

'tach auch!

 Wie?Wo? Was? Sonnenbrillen???? 

Bei dem Matsch momentan brauchts keine Sonnenbrille sondern
ne Goggle mit Abreißvisier

@Mr.Nice
DI hätt ich Zeit und Lust (meine Motivation ist weiß und wiegt 2300g )
Ab 17.00.......

@LarsLipp
Schick mal ne PN von wegen ich weiß was.............
Der Anlieger wächst nicht von alleine und ich hab MI,DO u. FR frei

Bis dann...


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Mai 2009)

@Yo!achim
Ich muss morgen bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten... wenn dann im Anschluss!?! Zeit und Lust hätte ich

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (18. Mai 2009)

Guden.
Ich wäre morgen mit am Strat! Ich muss bis 16Uhr arbeiten danach hätte ich Zeit!
Wann und wo soll es losgehen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (19. Mai 2009)

'tach zusammen!

@Mr.Nice
Dann würd ich vorschlagen 18.30 - 18.45 an der Eiche FüLa.
Ist ja lange genug hell.

@Martin187
Werde ab 17.15 am M-Trail sein, evtl. die "Unebenheiten" nacharbeiten.
Wenn Du Bock hast komm vorbei.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Mai 2009)

@Yo!achim
Alles klar, dann ca. 18.40 Uhr an der Eiche FüLa!! Bring mir bitte bei Gelegenheit mal die Bremse u. Sattelklemme mit.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (19. Mai 2009)

@Yo!achim: Ich werde kommen. 17.15Uhr.

Nur mit biken is heute nix, muss einem Kumpel die Gabel einbauen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2009)

Weitere Grüsse aus Lenggries !

Nein ne 20 Karte habe ich mir nicht geholt ! Die Preise sind ja auch von der Gondel, ich glaub die nehmen keine Räder mit hoch aber direkt daneben ist der kleine Bikepark mit Schlepplift !

Die Umrundung musste ich ziemlich genau bei der Hälfte abbrechen  ich war ja schon nicht auf dem Altweibersteig aber nach guten 30 Minuten auf nem anderen Steig ! Von der Glaswandscharte Richtung Tutzinger Hütte hab ich aufgegeben ! Das war mir einfach zu heavy, da braucht man sich nur nen Fuß zu vertreten und ich würd heute noch da oben im Wald liegen. Da war absolut niemand unterwegs und die Hütten hatten zu oder waren eh nicht bewirtschaftet !

Und ich kann schon mal sagen, ein Rad so nen Weg hoch zu tragen ist ganz schön anstrengend ! Mit schieben war da nix zu machen ! Runter schon eher 

Haute war ich auf der anderen Seite der Isar unterwegs ! Aber auch da war mehrmals schieben angesagt ! Leider hatte ich mal wieder das Glück nen Rundkurs und was schon !  Ja falsche Richtung 

ab Morgen hab ich nen Lokal als Guide


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal die paar Bilder die ich vom Bikepark hier habe hoch geladen


----------



## LiteHill 201 (20. Mai 2009)

*Findet 007!!!

*Ich suche immer noch mein gestohlenes Liteville 301 XXL, mit der frame ID 007 0014*




*. *

Wer hat es gesehen? Wer kann Hinweise geben? Biete  1.000,- für die unversehrte Wiederbeschaffung - wenn's sein muss auch an den Dieb...

Tips und Hinweise unter:
[email protected]*






Details:Liteville 301 XXL , Schwarz


Sattelstütze:Syntace P6
Vorbau:Syntace F19
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite carbon
Bremse: Avid Juicy carbon 203 +185
Schalthebel: SRAM XO
Hörnchen: Titec Pluto carbon
Griffe: ODI
Sattel: Specialized Hollow Ti 143
Kurbel: XT
Schaltung: SRAM XO
Laufräder: DT Swiss n'duro EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe NN
Gabel: FOX RL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Mai 2009)

Ganz schön ruhig hier....

Werde desh. morgen mal ne Runde auswärts fahren gehen

@Pfadfinder und Martin187
Und wie war Winterberg??

@Micro767
Deine Protektoren sind angekommen. Holst du dir Sie ab oder soll ich Sie dir zur nächsten Tour mitbringen??

Wie war Lengries noch??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich dachte Ihr seid unterwegs??? Fahrt Ihr erst das nächste Wochenende?

Ich bin auch gerne bei ner Runde mit dabei, aber nicht auswärts... Will aber eher früh ne Runde drehen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,

da war ich halt nur ne kleine Runde am Meli und dann noch am See. Jetzt geht's höhstens morgen nochmal ne Runde, aber ich glaub es wird mir zu warm und ich paddel nur ne Runde...

Der Sommer ist da!!!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (24. Mai 2009)

sind heute mal den alten Trail zur Marmorit gefahren und ihr habt echt super gearbeitet... die Sprungkombi mit dem Anlieger ist absolut genial.
Hatten einen Riesenspass


----------



## Martin187 (24. Mai 2009)

Guden.
Winterberg war FETT! Habe jetzt nen schönen Sonnenbrand!

@Mr.Nice Bin das 901 mal gefahren! Die Mühle macht spaß wäre aber nix für mich.
Das Teil geht auf jeden Fall bergauf wie ne Kanone!!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Mai 2009)

@LarsLipp
Sorry, da haben wir uns gestern verpasst... war mit Tina und Ihrem Dad im Bühlertal ne schöne Runde fahren.

Wir sind dann ab Donnerstag mal weg

@Martin187
Warum war`s nix für dich?? Welche Variante bist du davon gefahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Martin,

ja dann erzähle uns vom 901..

Man ist das ein wetterchen im Moment. 

Werde wohl heute Nachmittag ne Runde an den See gehen und mich brutzeln lassen Muss aber heute noch nach München: Mich trefft Ihr erst ab dem 19.06 im Wald...

Dann sollten wir aber auf jedenn Fall mal ne Grill Session anstarten, gerne auch bei mir!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## big toe (25. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

bin das Bike auch gefahren, es fÃ¤hrt sich schon gut!!! Berghoch fÃ¼hlt man sich wie auf ein Allmountain-Bike, auch mit komplett offenen Federelementen. Bergab muss ich sagen war das Bike sehr unauffÃ¤llig, nicht richtig wendig und auch nicht richtig laufruhig. Wir sind aber auch noch Bikes gefahren wie das Last Herb und das neue SX-Trail, somit war unsere Sinneswahrnehmung etwas getrÃ¼btâ¦


----------



## yo!achim (25. Mai 2009)

Na also, es gibt schon welche!

@Mr.Nice
Also dann mal ran an den Speck. Ich würd jeden Tag bei dem Händler anrufen, schimpfen ,drohen und so weiter....
Wenn es zwei gibt gibt's auch sicher noch mehr.


Drehe heute ne Runde mit Petra.
Morgen bin ich wieder am Start, auch nach 17.30

Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (25. Mai 2009)

Wir haben nachgefragt, die fangen jetzt mit der Auslieferung so langsam an. 

@ Mr. Nice

Ruf mal bei deinem HÃ¤ndler an, Liteville garantiert denen die zuerst bestellt haben eins der ersten Modelleâ¦


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Mai 2009)

@Yo!achim
Hab ich schon gemacht. Lt. seiner Aussage ist mein Rahmen bei der ersten Lieferung mit dabei.... warten wir mal noch die Bestätigungsemail von Syntace ab.

Vor Oberammergau werde ich nicht mehr fahren gehen damit ich für dort genug Körner hab

Wie machen wir das eigentl. mit dem Auto beladen?? Ab wann soll ich am Mittwoch bei dir vorbeischauen?? Handschuhe sind im übrigen auch gekommen.

@Big Toe
Wenn ich das Bild sehe könnte ich heulen !! Ich hab mein`s Anfang Dezember bestellt....

@Martin187
Wie hat sich eigentl. die HS fahren lassen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (25. Mai 2009)

Das 901 macht auch bergab spaß aber ich glaube bei der Konstruktion wurde mehr wert auf die Bergauf Qualitäten gelegt.

Ab nächster Woche sollen die ertsen rausgehen.

@ Mr.Nice die HS ist einfach geil!
Ich hoffe meine kommt bis zum Donnertstag!


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Mai 2009)

@Martin187
Du willst mir jetzt nicht sagen, dass du dir eine bestellt hast?!? Du bist sooooo durch !!

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (25. Mai 2009)

Moin, winterberg war wirklich fett. Und es geht auch ohne Sonnenbrand. Na ja, war ja nur am Samstag dort. Aber der Downhill geht ganz schön ab. Und der 13- oder 14-jährige Zwerg beim Slopestyle - Mann, da springt der doch den höchsten Drop als wär's ne verdammte Bordsteinkante. 

Mr. Nice - ich wollt dir schon ein Liteville mitnehmen - standen ja genug rum. Die Jungs fanden dass aber nicht gut.

Hab mir noch ne Goggle und nen Maxxis Ardent gekauft. Falls es nass ist, soll der in O'ammergau gut gehen.

I frei mir


----------



## Martin187 (25. Mai 2009)

So werde morgen mal Räder zentrieren lassen. Puhh habe mir ne krasse Beule in die Hintere Felge gefahren aber die wird noch halten!

Ich mach dann mal große Inspektion vorm Urlaub!

Freu mich schon wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten!

@Mr.Lite Ja ich habe mir eine bestellt! Letzten Donnerstag. Man ich hoffe sie kommt noch.
Und ich bin mir sicher das du sie für den preis auch genommen hättest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Mai 2009)

@Martin187
Und warum hast du mir dann nicht gleich eine mitbestellt???

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,

jetzt ist ja richtig was los! Hammertypen bekommen halt auch ne Hammerschmidt.... Martin: dazu passt dann noch ne Rohloff...

Ich sitze hier am Wörthsee und glaub hier könnt ich glatt mein Rad mitnehmen und ein Bier am Andechser Kloster zischen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## underdog01 (25. Mai 2009)

Der Countdown läuft, hrhrhr!

Wenn ich das so höre, nehme ich wohl auch mal besser dickere Reifen mit, was?

Ich freue mich, wie Sau! und drücke allen die auf Teile warten fest die Daumen. (Auch den eher aussichtsloseren Fällen).

Noch drei mal schlafen!  Gute Nacht!


----------



## yo!achim (26. Mai 2009)

'tach zusammen!

apropos Teile:
Ich nehm noch'n Satz Laufräder mit (Mr.Nice weiß warum)

underdog, bringst Du die Kurzschenkelige mit?? wäre klasse

@Mr.Nice
kannst ab 19.00 zum Verladen kommen. 

Wie oft ist denn Bikepark eingeplant? Überlege ob ich nicht auch noch
das Stinky einpacke, ich falte es auch gaaanz klein zusammen

Gruß Joachim


----------



## PFADFINDER (26. Mai 2009)

Gude, 

apropos Teile und packen: 

ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme einen Werkzeugkoffer, ein Videokamera, eine Digi-Cam eine Spiegelreflex und ein Stativ mit.....


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Mai 2009)

@Yo!achim
Stimmt, ich war dabei...!!

Wenn die Wettervorhersage für die Ecke GAP stimmt, dann kann`s passieren, dass es gar nicht`s mit Oberammergau wird.... lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

@Pfadfinder
Hat deine Videokamera eine Anschl. Möglichkeit für eine externe Helmcamera?? Was für eine eine DSLR nimmst du mit?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (26. Mai 2009)

Bin optimistisch, dass es keinen Dauerregen gibt. 
Hoffe dann nur, dass der Park aufmacht - ist ja keine Brechsandstrecke und von daher schnell matschig. Hoffen wir das beste. 

Alternativ finden wir dann aber was. Lengries z.B. wobei das fast nur Drops sind, oder? Oder 2 Stunden ins Auto und nach Leogang.

@ Mr. Nice: Nee, die Kamera hat leider keinen Anschluss für ne externe Helmcam. Und die Spiegelreflex ist analog - ja so wa gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Martin187 (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich hoffe wir sind viel im Park! 
Was Leogang 2 Stunden? Da bin ich mal sowas von dafür! Der Park soll ja pervers fett sein!

Ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit: Mein Fahrrad ;-) , Cam-coarder, Kamera, gut Laune!

Morgen soll meine HS kommen, also gibts sicher ein bis in die Nacht schrauben! Super.

Gruß martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Mai 2009)

@Martin187
Wie, was Leogang?? Hab ich da was verpasst??

Bis nach Leogang sind`s aber eher knapp 3 Std. einfache Fahrt (http://www.viamichelin.de/viamichel...nite=0&itineraryCarType=0&itineraryFuelType=0)... von daher eher weniger.

Aber schauen wir mal....

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (26. Mai 2009)

na ja, in 2 Stunden ist das zu machen. Dann können wir aber auch nach Bozen fahren. Ist genauso nah 

Ach Käse - wir bleiben dort und das Wetter wird zwar nicht gut - aber auch nicht *******. Hoffe nur, dass die Betreiber nicht die Nerven verlieren und den Park öffnen. 

Nehmt aber mal Langarmtrikots und lange Hosen und ne Jacke mit - es wird frisch.


Haha, hatte garnicht gewusst, dass hier auch zensur herrscht - das Wort s c h ei ß e darf man wohl nicht schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (26. Mai 2009)

ich tanze Sonnentänze, wird schon werden! Je mehr Park desto besser.

Ich bring ein paar Boxen und nen iPod mit. Dann haben wir Mucke für Abends


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich drück euch mal die Daumen: Ihr mir bitte auch! Wobei es am Atlantik noch gut aussieht. OK: ich werd eh nass.

Ich glaub ich werde allerdings auch mal nah oGau fahren: nach nem Termin in München...

Euch merkt man trozdem die Vorfeude an . Leider kann man sich ja gar nicht mehr aufs Wetter verlassen.

Na gut: hier schüttet es im Moment ohne Ende. Ich bin gerade am Wörthsee. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (26. Mai 2009)

drück


----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich drück allen die Daumen für super Wetter, keine Pannen und keine Verletzungen 

Bin Sonntag Abend von Lenggries zurück gekommen  scheee war´s auch wenn es 2 mal Morgens bei Tourstart geregnet hatte.

320km und ca. 6400hm auf 7 Touren, von easy bis S3-4 z.G. hatte ich die neuen Schützer mit 

Foto´s gibts hier:

http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/gallery/index.php?cat=10025

und da dort noch die besten fehlen hier:

http://www.gmx.de/mc/vjTzR8BNMG57OCCPqjtArTO7xcCyMj


----------



## Micro767 (26. Mai 2009)

@Mr.Nice

ich brauch die Teile erst am 11.06 
Bis dahin brauch ich dann auch die Scheibe und Adapter von Martin187 

THX !


----------



## PFADFINDER (26. Mai 2009)

wie war denn der Trail am Geierstein? Der soll auch sehr nett sein - und vor allem wenig Wanderer.


----------



## Martin187 (27. Mai 2009)

Noch 17Stunden dann werde ich verpennt am Autohof stehen und abfahrbereit sein! Leider ohne HS "HEUL"

Freu mich übelst!

@Micro: Die Scheibe kannst du gerne haben aber irgenwie ist der Adapter verschollen!
Meine Garage hat ihn verschlungen und er ist unauffindbar!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Mai 2009)

@Micro767
Was für ein Adapter brauchst du??

@Martin187
Yeeaah, bald geht`s los. Bei mir leider ohne 901...

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (27. Mai 2009)

Meine Laufräder sind heute noch gekommen, Glück gehabt! 

Noch 13 Stunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (27. Mai 2009)

wenn ihr euch alle mit neuem Material eindeckt, dann .... mache ich das auch. Kaufe mir jetzt ne neue Zahnbürste und Kontaktlinsen. 

Bis heute nacht


----------



## Martin187 (27. Mai 2009)

Noch 13 1/2 Stunden!  Ich düse jetzt zu Sascha meine Sachen verladen!

Bis denne


----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,

dann haut mal rein.Ich habe mir eben ne Karte zur Bike Expo in München l auch bestellt. Keine ahnung, ob ich hingeh, kostet aber nix. Ich kann da wohl noch jemanden werben, oder ihr  könnt euch Karten bestellen.

http://www.bike-expo.com/prj_45/view/index.cfm?lng=1&nv=4&elb=45.110.202.1.69884

Wenn ich h in Mü bin, geh ich halt mal hin.

Viel Spass euch allen und passt gut auf.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. Mai 2009)

@Mr Nice

nen Adapter für hinten von 160 auf die 180´er Scheibe von Martin

Viel Spaß allen ! ! !


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo geht jemand morgen fahren ? Ich suche jemand für morgen so ab 12 UHR oder so , Meli , Ohly oder so was !


----------



## jatschek (1. Juni 2009)

Abend, ich geh auf jeden Fall fahren. Aber nicht um 12Uhr. Da chill ich ja noch im Bett. Werd wohl wie die letzten beiden Tage gegen 16 Uhr am Parkplatz in Auerbach starten.

Kannst dich bei Bedarf gerne mit dran hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (1. Juni 2009)

Guden. Die Urlauber sind wieder da! War sau fett!!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (1. Juni 2009)

Und wieder einmal alleine geradelt. 

Aber wiedermal ein Lob an die Bauer der Erweiterung am Marmorittrail. Das Teil rockt immer mehr.

Und Achtung in der Rinne. Derjenigewelche der dort immer wieder Sachen mittels Stöcken etc. versperrt hat sich diesmal am großen Table verausgabt. Der Table ist weg bzw. wurden die Baumstümpfe entfernt. 

Wer also zu kurz springt, sollte es besser lassen.  Könnte etwas weh tun.


----------



## yo!achim (3. Juni 2009)

Morsche zusammen!

Hat jemand Bock auf Aktivitäten heute?

Ich mach so gegen 17.00 los.

@Martin187
Ich pack das Gartenwekzeug ein
Hab außerdem morgen und Freitag frei

Gruß Joachim

Kommando zurück, hab heute doch keine Zeit.
Morgen oder Freitag aber auf jeden Fall


----------



## underdog01 (3. Juni 2009)

nur zur Info:

Ich habe hier in London nicht die Möglichkeit alle Bilder und Videos irgendwo hin zu laden, ich versuche es aber sofort zu machen, wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin. (2,6GB sind [gepackt] zusammen gekommen).

PS1.: Ich zehre immer noch von meinen Eindrücken....  Mann, war das gudd!

PS2.: Was es für Krankheiten gibt... Ganz schlimm!


----------



## Martin187 (3. Juni 2009)

Ganz schlimme! LOL


----------



## Micro767 (3. Juni 2009)

Hi Leutz

Samstag ? Sonntag ? Ich muss touren und kmm mit hm machen sonst fällt mir die Decke auf den Kopf !

@Yoachim 
da könnte ich auch Deine Schuhe mit bringen

@Martin
und die Bremsscheibe mit nehmen 

Morgen gibts erstmal nen neuen Steuersatz für´s SJ


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Juni 2009)

@Micro767
Sonntag morgen hab ich Wahldienst. Wenn dann erst ab 13.30 Uhr... hab ja auch noch deine Armpr. bei mir rumliegen.

@Yo!achim
Wie schaut`s am Freitag bei dir aus?? Würde dir mal die Pedale vorbeibringen u. meine SD Karten wieder mitnehmen. Konntest du dir die Filme anschauen??

@Underdog01
Ja, das hat ordentl. gerockt!! Mal schauen, viel. schaffen wir dieses Jahr nochmal einen gemeinsamen alpinen Ausritt...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mit der Schippe im Sandkasten.

Gruß Maddin


----------



## Micro767 (4. Juni 2009)

Sonntag ab 13:30 ist o.k. für mich ! ! !


----------



## yo!achim (5. Juni 2009)

Morsche allerseits!

@Micro767:
Ja,bring die Schuhe mit. Bin allerdings nicht bei der Runde dabei und erst um 16.00 zuhause. Wir könnten uns dann anschließend treffen.

@Mr.Nice
Mein Notebook liest mal wieder die 2GB Karten nicht, zum Glück hat Petra
ein neueres Modell, da geht's.
Absolut fett die Filme, da schmerzt es geradezu wieder zuhause zu sein
Die letzte Abfahrt war einfach der Hammer 
Bin mit Martin im "Garten" heute und gegen Abend zuhause.
Klingel mal durch.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (5. Juni 2009)

Und muss ich morgen alleine radeln ? ? ?

Schuhe bring ich mit und vorbei ! Kein Thema !


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Juni 2009)

@Micro767
Wenn ich hier so aus dem Fenster schaue, war es schon die richtige Entscheidung heute nicht Radfahren zu gehen!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wir sind wieder da.

Heute ist es mir aber zu warm zum Radeln. Würde aber gerne am nächsten Wochenende / Samstag ne Grillsession machen. Die könnten wir ja gerne mit nem Bikeparkbesuch in Beerfelden verbinden. Der Samstag ist ja fast der lägste Tag, wenn jemand Bock hat können wir auch nen kleinen Kicker hinterm Haus bauen...

Ich bin allerdings die Woche über wieder in der Schweiz. Meldet euch doch hier oder per PN. Dann können wir noch Fleisch, Salate und Getränke verteilen / Organisieren...

Wer bock hat uns zu sehen: Wir sind am Rodauer Baggersee...

Wenn jemand nen Beamer und ne Leinwand hat, können wir auch ein Bikevideo im Open Air Kino in Fehle schauen! Statt Lein wand geht bestimmt auch die Hauswand.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (14. Juni 2009)

Schön das du wieder da bist! 
Beerfelden ist out! Es gibt was viel besseres!


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,

na was denn? Interessiert mich jetzt aber, bevor ich in der Schweiz bin.

Aber ist mir ja egal, wo wir rocken, hauptsache es wird gegrillt.

Wie ich gelesen habe, hat ja jetzt der Micro schon mehr Protection, also geht es hier ab...

Dann lass mal raus...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juni 2009)

Gude Jungs,

melde mich auch wieder zuürck... das Vinschgau ist einfach nur fett!!

Da müssen wir unbedingt mal zusammen hin zumal es auch einige Shuttel möglichk. gibt

@LarsLipp
Samstag grillen klingt super!! Wir sind dabei. Wegen Orga. sag bescheid was wir mitbringen sollen.

Die "neue" Strecke kriegst du dann auch gezeigt.

@Mirco767
Na, schon wieder vom Alpencross zurück??

@Martin187
Ist mein Paket angekommen??

@Pfadfinder
Das Vinschgau rockt noch mehr als Serfaus!!!

Gruss 
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (16. Juni 2009)

Goiiiillll. Da muss ich hin. Was mache ich noch hier!
Gibt's Bilder oder Videos?


----------



## yo!achim (17. Juni 2009)

'tach zusammen!

Drehe heute ne Runde Ohly - Meli mit schwerem Gerät.
Ab 17.30 an der Eiche (Höhenweg FüLa).

Jemand dabei?

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juni 2009)

@Yo!achim
Wäre gerne dabei aber hab a) meine Sachen von BC immer noch nicht und b) sind wir ab 19.00 Uhr zum Grillen unterwegs.... 

Wie schaut`s am Freitag bei dir aus?? Bis dahin sollte eigentl. alles da sein.

@Pfadfinder
Die Bilder die ich gemacht habe sind alle zu groß um sie ins Fotoalbum hochzuladen. Muss mal schauen wie das mache.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (17. Juni 2009)

@Mr. Nice: Einfach verkleinern. Gibt nen gutes Microsoft "Powertoy". Nennt sich Picture Resizer. Ist nen paar kb groß funktioniert aber hervoragend. Wird in Windows integriert.

Dann einfach die Bilddatei anklicken, rechte Maustaste und "resize Picture". Dann hast du ne handvoll Größen zur auswählen. Passende anklicken und fertig. Das Bild wird dann ratzfatz verkleinert und du kannst es problemlos hochladen.


----------



## yo!achim (17. Juni 2009)

@Mr.Nice:
Na gut, dann ist heute Fahrtechnik dran

Do und Fr hab ich frei, da bin ich offen für Vorschläge.

bis dann......


----------



## Martin187 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch keine Ahnung was ich mache. Entweder bin ich im Garten oder bin um 17.30Uhr an der Eiche.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ganz schön ruhig hier, hatte wohl keiner Zeit. Park wird wohl mirgen nix? 

Aber ne Runde wird schon gedreht? Hatte mit Mr Nice telefoniert, der ist mit dabei. Habe aber keine Ahung, ob ich noch den Berg hochkomme...

Dann mal bis die Tage.

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (20. Juni 2009)

'tach auch zusammen!

Muß heute und morgen leider arbeiten, wäre aber für ne Runde ab 16.30
zu haben - außer wenns regnet.
Hab die dicken Reifen aufgezogen, also Bergauf-Sprints fallen definitiv aus
Wäre dann heute um 17.00 an der Herrmann Schäfer - Eiche (FüLa) oder je nach Absprache.

Jemand dabei?

Evtl. bis später

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Endurohacki (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

war heute mit Lars Lipp eine kleine runde Radeln und würde mich freuen wenn ich mich mal bei einer Runde bei euch einklinken kann. Ich fahre immer in Bensheim los bin aber flexibel.
bis dann Gruß
Endurohacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2009)

Hi,

na dann mal herzlich willkommen hier im Club.

Das mit den Lampertheimern nimmt ja hier so langsam überhand.

War ne schöne Runde heute: erst am Ohly-Turm nen alten Bekannten getroffen, der ist nicht ganz so abfahrtorientiert - Gruß 

Dann sas da noch am Melibokus ein Radler mit nem SX-Trail: der Endurohacki.

Den sehen wir bestimmt jetzt ab und zu in unserem Kreise.

Viele Grüße: Geht morgen was?

Man war ich nach 4 Wochen Rad-Abstinez kaputt: der Uphill mit den 2 Jungs vom Ohly war recht anstrengend...

Dafür die Abfahrt wieder mal die Mühe wert.

Wie gehabt war die Zwingenberger Rinne mit Zweigen garniert...

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## Spax.X (20. Juni 2009)

Nabend Zusammen,

hat wer Lust, morgen früh (~9:00) ab Bensheim/Bürstadt ne Runde Richtung Krehberg/Felsberg mitzufahren?

Gruß
Spax


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juni 2009)

@Spax.X
Sorry, aber 09.00 Uhr is mir def. zu früh...

@LarsLipp
Morgen muss ich mal schauen. Je nachdem was das Wetter macht morgen früh (gegen 11 Uhr) ne kl. Runde.

War schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr bei uns fahren

@Yo!achim
Sorry, bin morgen Abend schon zum grillen verabredet. Wie musst du die Woche über arbeiten`??

@Underdog
Wolltest du nicht noch die Bilder hochladen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juni 2009)

Guden.

Also ich bin morgen auf ner Poolparty eingeladen und je nach Wetter werde ich auch dort sein!
Weis aber noch nicht genau wann.

9Uhr is mir auch zu früh! Bin heute in FFM unterwegs da komm ich meistens erst gegen 6Uhr wieder Heim.

Ohh ein neuer SX fahrer is immer gut!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juni 2009)

Hi,

11:00 ist mir zu früh, bin eben erst aufgestanden. Würde aber auch ne kleine Runde drehen. So ab 11:30 oder so....

Mr Nice: wnn du noch warten willst, kannst du ja kurz durchbimmeln!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (22. Juni 2009)

Gude!
@Mr.Nice
Hab die Woche früh und werde so ab 16.30 - 17.00 startklar sein,
außer heute.
Gebe mir aber höchstens ne Ohly -Runde, da noch eine wichtige
Mission zu erledigen ist

Bis denne

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Tribal84 (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn noch ein paar Tage rum sind und ich genug training und Hm in den beinen habe würde ich mich gerne auch mal anschließen.

Waren Sonntag von lampertheim aus, aufs Felsenmeer hoch geradelt und dann am Afrikanischen Restaurant Richtung Alsbach wieder runter.. 

Gruß aus Lampertheim 
Sven


----------



## Martin187 (22. Juni 2009)

Sobald das Wetter passt bin ich bei allem dabei! 
Morgen gehts zum Tattoowierer da werde ich 2 Tage nicht fahren. Will mir ja nix mit einem Sturz versauen!


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Juni 2009)

Mal ne Frage :
wie sieht es mit Trails aufm Felsberg/Felsenmeer aus ?
Hatte beim Hoch radeln nicht so die Acht darauf


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juni 2009)

@Tribal84
Ja, da sind ein paar schöne vorhanden 

@Yo!achim
Ich wäre heute ab 1800 für die Mission zu haben... klingel mal bei mir durch.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (23. Juni 2009)

ok wunderbar . also vom ohly ab runter werde ich dann fündig  prima


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,

also ob das morgen mit Park und so was wird bin ich mir noch nicht sooo sicher: Wetter sieht ja eher nicht so stabil aus!

Aber radeln wollt ich schon. Bin immer noch in der Schweiz und komme erst heute am späten Abend zurück.

Gruss

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (28. Juni 2009)

'tach zusammen!

Da sich noch niemand gemeldet hat, hier mal nen Vorschlag:

Start zw. 13.00 - 14.00 zum Meli, Nordabfahrt ri. SJ, über Kuralpe
und Ohly zurück.

werd jetzt erstmal frühstücken und schau später hier nochmal rein.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## underdog01 (28. Juni 2009)

Moin, ich habe Dir ne E-mail mit meiner Telefonnummer geschickt, ruf mich mal zurück bitte!

Bin vermutlich am Start!


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich muss mal schauen, wie es bei mir klappt.
Eventuell fahr ich schon früher los und dreh nur ne kleine Runde Ohly Turm oder Meli. Das Grillgut will ja auch verarbeitet werden...

Na jetzt schuffte ich erstmal was im Garten.

Gruß

LarsLIpp


----------



## yo!achim (28. Juni 2009)

Also, underdog01 kommt um 13.00 zu mir.
@LarsLipp: ist Dir das zu spät?


----------



## wawa68 (28. Juni 2009)

Servus Jungs,

Andreas (von gestern) und ich fahren direkt 'ne Runde hüpfen...
Wir sehen und ja dann am Ende eurer Tour...


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Juni 2009)

Dann euch mal viel Spass

Werde meinen Rahmen mal säubern damit er morgen vom Händler zu Fusion geschickt werden kann....

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (28. Juni 2009)

@Mr. Nice: *daumendrück* 
nächste Woche kommt ja hoffentlich der neue Rahmen, ein kleiner Trost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (28. Juni 2009)

Guden.
Bin ab 15.30Uhr bei den Füchsen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juni 2009)

Hi,

man und ich hab bei dem Wetter im Garten gebuddelt...

Na die Schnecke nimmt so langsam ihre Form an, sieht aber nicht aus wie ne Schnecke.

Dann bis zum nächsten Wochenende. Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass ich am Freitag schon da bin. 
Dem Mr Nice drück ich auch die Daumen für den neuen Rahmenund das es noch ein Garantiefall ist!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ganz schön still hier: keiner da?

Ich fahre heute noch nach Germany und bin bis Sonntag da. Am Sonntag bin ich auch ganz aleine und will mal irgendwo in nen Park. Na OK, das Wetter mal beobachten. Eventuell halt auch nur Mörfelden oder 4x in Bad Wildbad. Ich muss mal ein wenig üben (nur so).

Ihr seid aber bestimmt alle im Wald und schützt euch unter den Bäumen vor der Sonne.

Gruss

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juli 2009)

Gude,

bin da aber hab kein Bike.... !! Hab den Rahmen am Montag zum Händler vom Dirk gebracht u. warte jetzt auf Neuigkeiten. So wie`s moment. schaut muss "nur" die Schwinge gewechselt werden.

Naja, warten wir`s mal ab.

Wenn`s was neues gibt sag ich bescheid.

@Micro767
Schon zurück vom AlpenX?? Wie war`s gewesen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (2. Juli 2009)

Mann, Mann, Mann.... Ist das 901 immer noch nicht da?
Vielleicht kannst Du Deinem Fusion neben dem Hinterbau auch ne neue Kette gönnen, was? 

Ich fahre am kommenden Montag sehr wahrscheinlich wieder nach Winterberg. Falls jemand Bock hat? (Meine Karre ist allerdings schon einigermaßen voll.)

Am 11.07. (Samstag) habe ich frei. Wäre cool wenn Ihr mich da ggf. in der schönen Bergstraße schweißtreibend beschäftigen würdet!?


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juli 2009)

@Underdog
Meinem Fusion musste ich einen kompl. neuen Antrieb inkl. Kette gönnen... hat jetzt auch nur noch 2 KB und einen Bash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ja, das 901 lässt auf sich warten.... aber "Gut Ding will Weile haben".

Montag Winterberg, aarrh ich will auch mit!! Am 11.07. bin ich leider raus. Bin in London auf einem Oasis Concert.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Leutz,

melde mich offiziell zurück vom Alpencross ! 

Samstag und Sonntag für jede Radtour bereit 

Ob morgen was geht ? Schickt mir ne SMS wann und wo und ich sag bescheid ob oder ob nicht ! 

Wird Zeit das wir wieder zusammen unsere Runden drehen


----------



## LarsLipp (2. Juli 2009)

Hi,

will morgen eventuell ne Runde mit dem Philipp drehen, kann eventuelll schon früh starten. Ab 13:00 Uhr vieleicht. 

Samstag denke ich auch mal ne Runde, muss aber Elli an den Flughafen bringen. Wir könnten auch danach noch fahren, wird aber wohl eher zu späth sein, ab 18:00 Uhr...

Sonntag wollte ich endlich mal in nen Park fahren. Entweder Wildbad oder Beerfelden. Der Philipp will auch kommen.

Na dann schauen wir mal. 

Ich bin dann ab Samstag Abend alein zu Haus, allerdings ja nur bis Montag, da muss ich nach München.

Bis die Tage

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (3. Juli 2009)

Menno, will auch mit in den Park aber wir fahren Samstag Abend los und sind dann eine Woche im Ötztal wandern...
Der Sommer ist ja noch lang 

@Mr. Nice: drück dir beide Daumen


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2009)

Hi Wawa,

und ih will Urlaub: OK, wandern will ich dann nciht, höchstens über dem Wasser...

Dann viel Spass imUrlaub und erholt euch gut.

Was ist mit dem Rest hier?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (3. Juli 2009)

Also heute geh ich an den See oder zu Chris das 901 zusammenbauen wenn es kommt.

Morgen hätte ich Zeit und Sonntag bin ich raus!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Juli 2009)

@Martin187
Ich warte immer noch auf UPS.... melde mich dann telef. bei dir.

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (3. Juli 2009)

Es bleibt spannend!


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2009)

901 901 901 

Juhuu, es geht los: man für den Chris ist Weihnachten: das Geschenk ist eingepackt und er muss auf die Bescherung warten:

Ich will eigentlich mit dem Philipp am Sontag nach Winterberg fahren: der Joachim hat gesagt  wir sollen da hin!

Na mal schauen, ob es diesmal klappt.

Ich drück mal die Daumen fürs 901

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (4. Juli 2009)

mosche allerseits!

Bin heute ab 11.00 startklar, (oder halt später) wer hat Bock?

@underdog
Winterberg bin ich dabei - Martin auch, lass uns mal das Wetter checken!

@Mr.Nice
Schrauben ginge heut abend, da ist Petra auf ner Hochzeit

Gruß Joachim


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich werde heute eher nen Seetag einlegen. Elli fährt heute nach Malle für ne Woche...

Morgen geht`s wahrscheinlich nach Winterberg.


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (4. Juli 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> @underdog
> Winterberg bin ich dabei - Martin auch, lass uns mal das Wetter checken!



Ja sau cool!  

Ich nehme noch einen Kollegen mit, der noch nie wirklich MTB gefahren ist und werd mich da halt ein wenig um Ihn kümmern, aber Ihr zwei kommt ja eh alleine klar, wat?


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2009)

Hi,

so: ich fahre morgen früh mit dem Philipp nach Winterberg. Juhuu, da freu ich mich.

@Mr 901: nen ISIS habe ich wohl: Vielzahn mit ca. 30 / 31 mm Ausewndurchmesser. Ich bin heute Abend sicher zu Hause, oder auch nicht. Ab 16:30 bring ich die Elli zum Airport: ab wann schraubt Ihr? Ich kann eventuell vorbeikommen.

Wir fahren aber erst um 16:30 los, sonst hätt ich noch zum Hibike gekonnt...

Na dann mal los.

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Juli 2009)

@LarsLipp
Hab jetzt alles an Werkzeug organisiert. Danke aber trotzdem. Klingel doch auf deinem Rückweg vom Flughafen mal durch und schau bei Yo!achim vorbei.

Mal schauen ob wir`s heute fertig bekommen......

Gruss
chris

So nix mit fertig Aufbauen... muss es am Montag zum Händler bringen da a) das Gewinde vom Tretlager nachgeschnitten werden muss und b) der Umbau auf X- 12 immer noch nicht klappt.

Und ich hab mich schon morgen/Montag mit euch in Winterberg gesehen!!


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juli 2009)

Fährt heute wer ?

War gestern alleine unterwegs aber besser als nix !


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juli 2009)

15 Uhr ne HT Tour mit Yo!achim


----------



## Micro767 (5. Juli 2009)

Schee war´s !


----------



## LarsLipp (5. Juli 2009)

Hi,

Winterbarg war cool. Tagesziel erreicht und die ersten "Kinderdrops" gesprungen. Wurde auch ein wenig in die DH Streck vom KK ueingewisen: Danke nochmals.

Na auf jedenn Fall geht es demnächst mal wieder Bergabrollern mit Lift...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## underdog01 (6. Juli 2009)

Bin heute trotz des bescheidenen Wetterberichtes nach Winterberg gefahren und das war gut so!  

Bin zwar auf der letzten Liftfahrt richtig (und ich meine richtig) nass geworden hatte aber vorher 5 Stunden bestes Bike-Parkwetter.


@Mr. Nice: und wie isset mit dem 901?


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. Juli 2009)

@underdog01




Ganz falsches Thema!!

Hab heute mit LV telefoniert. Morgen/Übermorgen wird der Rahmen abgeholt und dann nachgebessert (Gewinde am Tretlager auf der Antriebseite ist nicht ordentl. gearbeitet)... naja ab Donnerstag bin ich ja dann auch mal erst in London.

Sobald es fertig ist stelle ich Bilder ein.

Aber apropo Bilder, was machen die aus Grainau??

Gruss
chris

@Yo!achim
Die beigefügten Adapter für´s X-12 sind für DT und nicht für Mavic!! Erklärt somit alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (7. Juli 2009)

'tach auch!

@Mr.Nice
Also mal ehrlich, Liteville müsste Dir mal mindestens eine kleine Entschädigung zukommen lassen, hast Du mal gefragt wer die Endkontrolle
bei denen macht? Auf einen Tag wär's auch nicht mehr angekommen.
Echt schwach die ganze Angelegenheit!! 
(das Bike sicherlich nicht- wenns denn mal fertig ist) viel Glück dann noch

@underdog01
Recht hattest Du, nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei.

@Martin187
werde heute ab 14.00 etwas Streckenpflege betreiben

bis dann


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn das wetter hält gehe ich mal so um 17.00 in Richtung M - Werk und werde euren Trail austesten . Falls jemand Zeit hat würde ich mich über eine Einweisung sehr freuen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne Arbeit , Hut ab da wart ihr aber sehr fleißig 

Bin ein paar mal runtergefahren war aber zu naß und bevor ich was zerstöre bin ich auf den Ohlyturm gefahren . Durch die Regenfälle hat es da in Richtung Wormser Naturfreundehaus ( Nibelungensteig aber in der Senke geradeaus ) den Weg Super hergerichtet , wie gekehrt mit schön viel festen Steinen  und über den Stamm kann man auch wieder springen . Ich kann es nur empfehlen und das beste da war kein Schwein  
Ich suche einen Bashguard bis 38 Zähne falls jemand eine übrig hat .


----------



## Micro767 (8. Juli 2009)

Wie schaut die Wochenend Planung aus ?


----------



## underdog01 (9. Juli 2009)

Am kommenden Wochenende bin ich Namen des Herrn unterwegs!

Aber am Freitag den 17. will ich wieder Lift fahren gehen.

Hab gerade mal gecheckt:

Bad Wildbad 163.69 km
Winterberg   191.51 km

War schon mal jemand in Bad Wildbad?


----------



## underdog01 (9. Juli 2009)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Am kommenden Wochenende bin ich Namen des Herrn unterwegs!
> 
> Aber am Freitag den 17. will ich wieder Lift fahren gehen.
> 
> ...



Und was gibt es noch im "Umkreis"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. Juli 2009)

Weinheim das ist Super für jeden was dabei , Beerfelden war ich noch nicht .


----------



## Martin187 (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde Winterberg am besten!
Klar Weinheim macht auch richtig bock aber ist halt ne Autobahn.

Bad Wildbad mag ich nicht mehr, da ist das hier passiert:





Die paar Km mehr nach Winterberg lohnen sich deutlich!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Juli 2009)

Hi,

was ist mit Lac Blanc? Ist zwar eventuell weiter, aber nicht unbedingt länger.
Würde auch eventuell nochmal Liften gehen...

Ansonsten je nach Wetter halt auch hier ne Runde.

Bin eventuell morgen Nachmittag am fahren.

Wetter in Lac Blanc sieht nicht so schlecht aus!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (10. Juli 2009)

Lac Blanc ist wäre sicher fett!

Ich bin am Samstag erstmal raus und sonntag nur bedingt einsatzfähig. 

Bin heute erst mal wieder im Gemüsegarten, festmeter Holz aufstapeln und mit Erde bedecken.

Gruß Martin


----------



## yo!achim (10. Juli 2009)

'tach auch!

meine Meinung zu Wildbad: ANTI - FLOW!
wer nicht springen kann oder will, dafür aber Geschepper liebt und sich gerne sein Material und die Knochen lädiert sollte unbedingt den DH fahrn.
Na ja, der Klausmann springt da schon.......
Wildbad macht aus Memmen Männer, sagen die dort gerne fahren,
der Dualcross am Schlepper ist so lala, eher für Novizen, und die
Freeride,  was soll das sein

Winterberg ist für mich die Nr. 1 nach wie vor, da gibts am meisten für's 
Geld, auch wenn man ne Stunde länger fährt.

Mein Motto: Jeder Park gehört ausprobiert, denn jeder Meter zählt und wir
sind ja alle sooo verschieden, oder

@Martin187
sehn uns im Garten Eden so ab 14.00

@Micro767
WE ist noch nix geplant (Wetter?) machen wir spontan.


Bis dann


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juli 2009)

Hi,

werde wohl zu 99% morgen nach www.lacblanc-bikepark.com mit dem Aff machen. Wollen recht früh los. 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juli 2009)

Na dann schau ich morgen beim Frühstück wieder vorbei !

Jetzt fahr ich ein Ründchen mit meinem Mädel und mit dem SJ durchs Ried. Weil das HT in der Werkstatt steht, das geknacker vom Sonntag war mir doch zuviel


----------



## Martin187 (10. Juli 2009)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> werde wohl zu 99% morgen nach www.lacblanc-bikepark.com mit dem Aff machen. Wollen recht frühe los.
> 
> ...


----------



## jatschek (10. Juli 2009)

Lohnt auf jeden Fall. Lac Blanc ist mit einer der geilsten Parks. Haben viele Strecken, wo für jeden was dabei ist. Ärger dich schonmal schön Martin.


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2009)

na dann fahr ich wohl alleine 

Mach mich ganz langsam fertig, vielleicht möchte ja noch irgendwer mit  würd mich über jeden freuen der mit möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2009)

Langsamer gings nimmer 

Na dann vielleicht morgen !?


----------



## Micro767 (11. Juli 2009)

Auch alleine kann es schön sein und Spaß machen  ein paar Biker waren ja unterwegs.

@Martin 
Autsch ! Das ist ein hoher Festmeter ! 

War wohl etwas spät im Gemüsegarten oder doch eher Garten Eden ? 15:30 da war keiner mehr da 

Morgen fahr ich auch wieder min. die Feierabend Runde


----------



## Martin187 (11. Juli 2009)

schön gell.

War heute beim Tattoowierer und dann zu Hause. Leider wurde heute mein Hund eingeschläfert, da er Krebs hatte und leider keine Aussicht auf Besserung mehr hatte.
Mal sehen was morgen ist. Evtl Streckenpflege betreiben.

R.I.P Kelly


----------



## SRX-Prinz (11. Juli 2009)

Ich gehe morgen mal nach Beerfelden .


----------



## Martin187 (12. Juli 2009)

Ich werde morgen evtl. auch nach Beerfelden düsen. Ein paar Kumpels von mir sind dort und ich war schon lange nicht  mehr da.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juli 2009)

hi,

so, lac blanc war nicht schlecht, allerdings mit hohen verlusten unsererseits:
runde 1 hat es direkt ein loch in die 888 gehauen, gegen 15:00 uhr mein schluesselbein gebrochen. muss morgen nochmals zum doc, drueckt mir die daumen!
mir ist das vorderrad in ner leichten brechsandkurve weggerutscht und ich bin geradeaus dumm augekommen. diagnose war nach 3 sekunden klar...

ansonsten war es trozdem ein guter tag und wir sind eigentlich guter laune.

der service in lorsch war top: nicht mal ne stunde!

mal sehen, wann mein e rechte seite wieder voll tipp topp ist. 

viele grüße

larslipp


----------



## Micro767 (12. Juli 2009)

Na mal gute Besserung ! ! ! 

Ich werd bei dem tollen Wetter mal Formel 1 schaun, hab ich dieses Jahr kaum gemacht bisher.


----------



## yo!achim (12. Juli 2009)

'tach zusammen!

ist wohl ein schwarzes Wochenende, was?

@Micro767
hab nen Pickel in der Sitzzone, die Kurbel knarzt und der neue Fat Albert schrappt am Umwerfer, so eiert der 
@Mr. Nice, wie war das  mit den Beschwerdebriefen an Schwalbe?
Zurück von der Insel?
@martin187
mein Beileid, Dein Vierbeiner hat wenigstens keine Schmerzen mehr.
Werde um 16.00 mal am Trail sein.
@LarsLipp
dann mal gute Besserung! schätze es hat sich für 4 - 6 Wochen ausgepaddelt, und aufm Rücken schlafen

Bin kommende Woche raus (Spätdienst), außerdem ist packen angesagt wegen unserem Umzug, verletzen fällt da aus.

gruß Joachim


----------



## Martin187 (12. Juli 2009)

Ach du Kacke Schlüsselbein gebrochen! 
Na dann mal gute besserung!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. Juli 2009)

hi,

jo, danke für die gute besserung. joachim: da kann ich ja leider beim umzug nicht helfen: ansonsten habe ich mich mit ca. 1,5 flaschen sekt betäubt und fühle mich nicht sooo schlecht. warten wir mal ab: ich muss nur zum oktober wieder fitt für bali sein und das passt scho.

aber was ist schlimmer: ein tag bei den affen auf der insel oder das broken keyleg?

na jetzt bin ich wieder einigermaasen geduscht und die haare sind gewaschen: passt scho!

wer bock hat kann mich ja mal besuchen: bin dann ab und zu zu hause.

gruß 

larslipp


----------



## wawa68 (13. Juli 2009)

Servus zusammen,
wieder da, nach Wanderung im Ötztal bei Schnee, eiskaltem Wind und Regen. 

Endlich wieder Bike...

@Martin: auch mein Beileid.
@LarsLipp: gute Besserung, brauchst du was?
@Mr.Nice: och nöö, hatte mich schon so gefreut... das ist doch echt langsam ein Witz. Gibt es Nachrichten vom Fusion?


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2009)

hi,

@wawa: vieleicht ein paar bike videos! irgendwie finde ich nwd9 nicht im momont, dann aber auf platte.
andere filme wären auch nich schlecht...

ansonsten nervt der boss schon, wann ich wieder fitt bin: mehr dazu nur in persönlichen gesprächen, das trau ich mich selbst unter uns nich zu schreiben!

na ich lad mich immer beim nachbarn zum frühstückern ein. der aff war gestern mit würsten zum grillen da: die kann mann toll aus der hand im brötchen essen!

aber es ist eindeutig zu kalt...

gruß

larslipp


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. Juli 2009)

Von Meiner Seite aus auch gute Besserung .
Schlüsselbein hatte ich 1993 auch mal , mußte bei mir aber eine Platte rein ! (Melibokus mit dem Brodie / Sovereign )

Gruß SRX-Prinz


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Juli 2009)

Gude Jungs,

melde mich von den Insel zurück. Oasis still rocks!!!!

Was muss ich hier alles lesen?? Da war ja einiges los in den letzten Tagen.

@LarLipp
Nee, ne ne was machst du den für Sachen? Schlüsselbein ist ne feine Sache!! Kein Jacket angehabt??

Gute Besserung natürl. auch von mir.

@Yo!achim
Si, mit Beschwerdebriefe an Schwalbe kenne ich mich aus!! Soll ich dir schnell einen Schreiben??

@Wawa68
Meinen Fusion Rahmen kann ich heute abend wieder abholen. Mal schauen was für eine Farbe die Schwinge jetzt hat...

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2009)

hi,

@mr nice: klar hatte ich die protektoren an: eventuell hat der ff ja das schluesselbein geknackt

aber ohne den helm den schlag auf dem kopf wäre mal richtig übel ausgegangen!

ok, ganz ohne wäre mir doch lieber.

passiert ist passiert und ich erhole mich dann mal!

parksaison ist dann leider nach 2 besuchen rum: ich muss mich ja dann für bali fitt machen.

haut rein, eventuell kann ich ja demnächdt zum filmen & fotografieren in den wald!

gruss

larslipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (14. Juli 2009)

Wie schnell doch 2 Wochen Urlaub rum sind, heute der 2. Arbeitstag
und ich sag nur::kotz:

Aber es gibt schlimmeres, ohne Namen zu nennen

@LarsLipp
Das mit dem FF kann gut sein, aber besser als 4 Wochen Schnabeltasse!
Wie wird sowas heutzutage therapiert? Hatte das 1980, da gab's
nen Rucksack für 4 Wochen - und zwar mit null Packvolumen

@Mr. Nice
Schon was von LV gehört? Naja, der Schindele hat ja auch gepatzt und auch Dein Händler mit den Adaptern. Hast Du das mit Schwalbe per E-Mail gemacht? Die werden schon zucken wenn sie die Postleitzahl sehen 

Und noch was:
Lasst das mit dem Spinning sein und übt Euch lieber in Fahrtechnik,
denn:   power is nothing without control!

Genug Smileys jetzt, geh dann mal wieder an die arbeit.....

Bis die Tage


----------



## underdog01 (14. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir Beileid für alle die was zu beklagen haben. Vor allem an Martin, hier kann man wohl nix mehr reparieren und keinen Beschwerdebrief mehr schreiben... 
(Hatte die selbe Nummer auch vor paar Wochen.)

Am Freitag fahre ich nach Winterberg, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt. Ich wage mich kaum zu fragen, ob jemand Bock hat mitzukommen!?


----------



## Martin187 (14. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist Freitag grillen angesagt! Sorry bin raus!

Willste dein SX einweihen was?


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juli 2009)

@Underdog01
Wie SX Trail?? Bilder, wir wollen Bilder!!

@Yo!achim
Netter Spruch aber hast du das mit Pirelli vorher geklärt?? Könnte sonst teuer werden... http://ddsign.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/pirelli.jpg

Was macht eigentl. mein HR??

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (15. Juli 2009)

(Bild vom Aufbau. Mittlerweile ist es fertig.)


Da ich mich bezüglich der Gabel nicht zwischen Totem Coil und 36er Van entscheiden konnte, hat mein netter Händler mir die Domain zu einem unschlagbaren Preis gegeben.

Da meine alten Laufräder nicht ohne weiteres ins SX passen, hat mein netter Händler mir die Laufräder quasi dazu geschenkt.

So habe ich für Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gabel, Sattelstütze und Laufräder samt Reifen das bezahlt was der Rahmen eigentlich ohne alles kostet.

Und bin so ca. 750 unter dem Preis geblieben, was ein 901 mit Partskit gekostet hätte. Da bin ich Liteville mal untreu geworden. Hoffentlich bereue ich es nicht.


----------



## underdog01 (15. Juli 2009)

BTW: Habe ein Scott SPARK 10 (Carbonfully) zu verkaufen und noch das ein oder andere exlusive leichte Anbauteil für Racer.

Falls jemand Interesse hat?


----------



## Martin187 (15. Juli 2009)

DU wirst es definitiv nicht bereuen! Außer vielleicht beim hochtreten etwas. Aber nicht viel!
Sehr sehr geil, einfach nur geil!


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. Juli 2009)

@underdog01
Nice!! Und bei dem Preis... nett schlecht. Hast du die Bremse vom 301 übernommen?

@Martin187
Wird Zeit das wir Bilder von einem aufgebauten 901 hier reinstellen können

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (15. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Blumen!  

Ich persönlich finde die Laufräder, rein optisch nicht so den Hit!
Aber: "Dem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul!"
Technisch sind die allerdings Sahne! 

Mein Liteville ist jetzt wieder "lite", hat Teile vom geschlachteten SPARK bekommen, auch die Bremse, ne "R1 Carbon"

Alle "schweren" und damit "stabilen" Teile sind vom 301 ans SX gewandert, die Bremse also auch.

Mal sehen was die Karre kann, bin schon neugierig...


Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Chunker Reifen von Specialized?


----------



## yo!achim (15. Juli 2009)

Hier wird ganz schön aufgerüstet muß ich sagen.

@underdog01
Wow, welch Kurven!!!  Man hat sich deutlich Mühe gegeben, ein Bike ohne jegliche Gerade zu bauen.
Muß leider Freitag arbeiten, sonst würde ich mir Dein Grinsen
in Winterberg reinziehn. Was wiegt das Teil denn?

@Mr Nice
Hm, ob die sich den Spruch haben schützen lassen?
Wahrscheinlich bin ich für diese Gehässigkeit der Nächste den es hinpackt
Dein Laufrad war schon bei der Schrauberaktion fertig.
Bist Du fahrbereit am Wochenende?
Hast Du die x12 und Bremsadapter schon?

@Martin187
Bei mir wird's nix vormittags die Woche, hab pack-action.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Juli 2009)

@Yo!achim
Die X-12 Adapter für die DT Naben hab ich ja schon.... die von Mavic sollen auf dem Weg sein. Ebenso wie der Adapter für die Bremse.

Ne Runde am We. sollte drin sein da mein Fusion seit Dienstag ja wieder gesund und fahrbereit ist

Werde nachher mal bei dir durchklingeln.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (16. Juli 2009)

na wenn hier alle aufrüsten...
am Freitag hol ich mein 2009er Big Hit 2 ab 

Jemand am Samstag Lust auf Park? Muß ja eingeritten werden!


----------



## Martin187 (16. Juli 2009)

Wenn alle sp Krass aufrüsten wird es sicher nicht lang dauern bis das nächste Schlüsselbein durch ist!

LOL Dann bin ich ja der einzige der noch Enduro fährt. Jetzt wo alle echte Freerider haben.


----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juli 2009)

hi,

na ich rüste mein rad nicht auf, obwohl die kefü eine überarbeitung nötig hätte: hat aber zeit.

ich hoffe ja, dass ihr alle gesund bleibt und die aufrüstungen auch nutzen könnt!

viel spass mit dem neuen spielzeug.

larslipp


----------



## underdog01 (16. Juli 2009)

Bald ist ein neuer Name fällig:

*BBBB*

*B*ensheimer-*B*ig-*B*ike-*B*ande !

@wawa68: komm doch morgen mit nach Winterberg, oder wann holst Du das Rad?


----------



## wawa68 (16. Juli 2009)

@underdog: komme erst gegen 3 aus KA und hole es dann gleich ab... das wird zu spät, oder? Sind doch gute 3 Stunden einfach... Samstag geht bei dir nicht?

@Martin: dein Enduro ist auch krassest aufgerüstet


----------



## underdog01 (16. Juli 2009)

Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten. 

Winterberg lohnt nur, wenn Du spätestens um 11h hier weg kommst. Dann bist Du gegen 13:30h da. Bis 17:45h fährt der Lift.


----------



## wawa68 (16. Juli 2009)

ok, holen wir nach...
dann dir viel Spass beim Einfahren und das SX sieht übrigens echt geil aus in der schwarzen Lackierung.

Das BBBB find ich sehr gelungen


----------



## yo!achim (16. Juli 2009)

n'Abend zusammen!

Aha, noch einer mit so nem hydrogeformten Alien-Bike!

Habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung dass mal ne größere Truppe für nen
Winterberg Trip zusammenkommt. Hier mal nen Vorschlag:

Der August hat 5 Wochenenden, am 1. zieh ich um, aber für die anderen vier nehm ich mir nix vor. Also wer wäre dabei?

Und noch ne schlechte Nachricht vom Feldberg -Tom, am Altkönig scheint es zu eskalieren. 
Bald sind wir vielleicht auch illegal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. Juli 2009)

hi;

so neue meldung: morgen 14:00 op in lorsch. bis montag soll ich dann drinbleiben.

das hätt ich denen als alter kfz mechaniker auch am samstag sagen können .

gruß

larslipp


----------



## yo!achim (16. Juli 2009)

Wilkommen im Club!

Zum Glück gibt's Titan!  Kein Gips, kein Rucksack - was willst Du mehr?

Das Beste an so ner OP ist die Narkose

geht aber immer so schnell

Dann mal schnelle Genesung, der Chris und ich helfen auch beim einarmigen Grillen


----------



## underdog01 (16. Juli 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> n'Abend zusammen!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich!

Würde aber vorschlagen, wir nehmen lieber einen Tag Urlaub unter der Woche. Am WE ist da mit Sicherheit mehr los als unter der Woche und ich finde Schlangen am Lift doof!   

Ein genaues Datum wäre für mich halt cool, sodass ich das langfristig mit meinen Leuts uff Schaff klären kann.


----------



## Martin187 (16. Juli 2009)

LarsLipp: wenn dir langweilig wird kann ich dir ein paar alte Schläuche zum flicken geben! Bekommst 50Cent pro geflickten Schlauch!

Ich hätte am Samstag und/oder Sonntag Zeit mal ne Runde zu drehen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (16. Juli 2009)

Bin grade mein "hydrogeformtes Alien-Bike" jungferngefahren *seufz* wat schön...

Unter der Woche wäre für mich die letzte August Woche perfekt, da haben wir Zwangsurlaub wegen Kurzarbeit...


----------



## yo!achim (16. Juli 2009)

> LarsLipp: wenn dir langweilig wird kann ich dir ein paar alte Schläuche zum flicken geben! Bekommst 50Cent pro geflickten Schlauch!


    der ist aber gar nicht nett!



> Ich hätte am Samstag und/oder Sonntag Zeit mal ne Runde zu drehen


Dann sind wir mit Mr. Nice schon drei.

@underdog 
Wochentags bekommt man ja noch weniger unter einen Hut, und am Wochenende hat der Schlepper am Conti - Track auf, was nicht übel ist.
Somit verteilt sich das schon. Na mal sehn wer sich überhaupt noch meldet.

Ah, sehe gerade- letzte Augustwoche ginge evtl. dann sagt mal Termine an so früh wie möglich und dann bräuchten wir auch noch gutes Wetter......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Fahrt doch ´mal die Strecke vom GDC, ist ein neues Teilstück drin, schön wurzelig. .


----------



## wawa68 (16. Juli 2009)

@yo!achim: ich denke noch über Beerfelden nach aber wenn nicht, dann seit ihr am Samstag 4


----------



## yo!achim (17. Juli 2009)

> Fahrt doch ´mal die Strecke vom GDC, ist ein neues Teilstück drin, schön wurzelig


Was is'n GDC ? Hab ich noch nie gehört?

@wawa68
Ist Dein Neues nur fürn Park oder hast Du 2 Kettenblätter?

In der Rhön tut sich auch was, am Feuerberg hat man sich mit den Vogelschützern scheinbar geeinigt und der Park macht evtl. bald auf.
Ist ähnlich wie in Oberammergau und wäre schon ne Bereicherung.

Beerfelden wär am WE ja auch ne Überlegung wert, auch wenn die Strecke nix überragendes ist, die Atmosphäre war jedenfalls immer super. Werde mal drüber schlafen. Kann theoretisch 3 Leute incl. Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

@yo!achim: Ein Kettenblatt, ich will es als reines Parkbike benutzen (zum Garten hat es aber gereicht), für Tour hab ich ja das Enduro.

Beerfelden am Samstag sieht ja nicht so prickelnd aus... schauen wir mal.

@Schildkröte: jo, bitte übersetz GDC mal


----------



## LarsLipp (17. Juli 2009)

hi,

@martin: 50 cent pro schlauch oder loch? bekomme ich die flicken von dir?
mach ich aber du must mir vorher die schläuche aufpumpen!

bei uns war am we nicht viel los in winterberg! einmal 20 leutchen am lift, und joachim hat recht! wenn was los ist gehts halt in den slopestyle: ich bin auch mit dabei 2010!

risiko dann erst wieder nach bali...

jetzt gehts los

larslipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juli 2009)

@Yo!achim
Winterberg an einem We. im August klingt gut!! Altern. hätte ich vorgschlagen nach Serfaus zu fahren. Ist zwar ein Stück weiter aber sehr geil.... http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv//serfaus-0406.pdf 

Von Terminen bin ich ziemlich flexibel.

Das mit dem Feldberg hab ich auch schon mitbekommen!! Deutsche Behörden.. die Spinnen!!

Da sieht´s ähnlich aus wie bei uns am Meli... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410272

@LarsLipp
Schöne Zimmer haben die im KHS in Lorsch. Kenne ich auch schon. Kannst du uns viel. ein paar Titanschrauben mitbringen?? Würden sích doch bestimmt gut an unseren Bikes machen

Sag Bescheid wenn wir dir dich beim einarmigen Grillen unterstützen sollen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

@ wawa68, German Downhill Cup.  Die Strecke von diesem jahr hat ein schönes Wurzelstück dazubekommen. Ist recht gut zu fahren.


----------



## PFADFINDER (17. Juli 2009)

Grüß Gott, 

melde mich zurück zum Dienst. Wann wollt ihr denn am Wochenende fahren. Ich versuche alles, um mal bei BBBBande mitzufahren. Im Moment ist es ja wie im Kalten Krieg - aufrüsten, aufrüsten. Ich glaub, ich bestell mir ein Ion ST. 

Grüße

Tim


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Ion ST, , besser gleich ein ION G-boxx


----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

@Schildkröte: axo, jetzertle... dauert immer ein bisschen länger 
Bist du morgen in Beerfelden? Es hat zwar Wetter aber eher bescheidenes...

@Tim: Ja Servus, unter Ion wirst du bei BBBB in Schimpf und Schande davongejagt 
Wie sind die Nächte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre Samstag auf alle Fälle gerne mit dabei bei einer Tour, muss aber um 17:30 auf nen Geburtstag !

Sonntag hängt ganz von besagten Geburtstag ab


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

@ wawa, ja so um die Mittagszeit. Wir wollen die neue Strecke weiterbauen und ich habe zusätzlich die " Entwässerung " der Wasserlöcher am Backen. Gunter meinte, da ich ja in dem Beruf beschäftigt bin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ich gehe auch zum Geburtstag, um 1830.


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2009)

@yoachim
unsere HT Tour hat mein Hinterrad geliefert 
Karsten besorgt mir jetzt nen gescheiten LRS


----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

@Schildkröte: würde zu gerne mein neues Spielzeug ausführen... schwierige Entscheidung.
Meinst du man kann halbwegs spielen gehen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Also auf der neuen Strecke wird es keine stehende Näße geben , wir haben beim " Bauen " dazugelernt. . Die rechte ist auch bei Näße gut befahrbar. Dort sind in den Kompressionen lediglich kleinere Schlammansammlungen zu erwarten. Die linke ist jedoch bei Regen nicht zu empfehlen. Eas kommt eben immer darauf an wie stark es regnet. Ist halt im moment schlecht vorrauszusagen ob und wieviel es regnet. Wir sind auf jeden Fall morgen zum Bauen vor Ort. Am Sonntag ebenfalls, dann zum fahren . Wenn es regnet, egal, ich will fahren . Falls Du/Ihr kommt, fragt am Kiosk nach wo ich bin. Dann kommst Du vorbei und ich zeige Dir/Euch die neuen Streckenteile.  Gruß Gerd


----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

Allahopp, dann sehen wir uns morgen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

wawa68 schrieb:


> Allahopp, dann sehen wir uns morgen.


----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

@all: mag jemand mit? Einen plus Gefährt kann ich mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (17. Juli 2009)

Nun, ich kann nur am Sonntag. Muss morgen noch arbeiten. 
Ob Beerfelden oder Bensheim iss mir egal. Fängt ja beides mit B an.


----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

Sonntag wird nix, Verena und ich sind Mittags zum Burgeressen verabredet... dann sind wir wahrscheinlich erst abends wieder bereit aber zu rund zum fahren


----------



## yo!achim (17. Juli 2009)

Momentan sieht's aber arg nach Schlammlöchern aus

Jedenfalls in Frankfurt

@Martin187
Bei Regen bin ich an bekannter Stelle zum Buddeln.


----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

hier ist rabiater Dauerregen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juli 2009)

@Pfadfinder
Yeah, ein Ion wäre porno!!

Sonntag soll das Wetter schon wieder besser sein....

@Wawa68
Bei meinem 901 fehlen noch die X-12 Adapter.. danach ist`s aber fertig!!

Wann willst du morgen starten??

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

Bin flexibel, muß aber bis spätestens 17:30 wieder daheim sein, sonst gibbet statt Begrüßung Mecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juli 2009)

@wawa68
Gehst du bei jedem Wetter nach Beerfelden?? Wenn`s regnet und die Jungs lieber buddeln gehen wäre ich bei ner Runde dabei.

Klingel morgen früh mal durch. Bin ab 09.00 Uhr wach...

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

bei jedem Wetter!
was will man machen, wenn die Natur ruft 

Ich klingel dich dann so gegen 9:30 an.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)




----------



## wawa68 (17. Juli 2009)

achja... und die Schildkroete hat fahrbare Bedingungen versprochen.
Also haben wir einen Schuldigen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)




----------



## underdog01 (17. Juli 2009)

Zurück aus Winterberg. Fazit:

1. Da ist immer besseres Wetter als hier! 
(hatte Sonne, es war trocken)

2. Mehr Federweg ist Geil!
(richtig geil)

3. Mehr Gewicht ist schaize!
(mittel schaize)

4. Specialized Chunker Reifen sind besser als ihr Ruf und besser als Big Betty!
(Der Chunker hat viel weicheren Gummi, Betty bekommt in GG noch ne Chance irgendwann)

5. Auf die Fresse fallen tut weh!  
(Schlüsselbein u. a. Knochen aber noch heil!!!)

6. Winterberg ist ober-geil! 
(fahre nächste Woche wieder hin, Mi. o. Do o. beide Tage)

        6a. Jemand Zeit und Bock?

7. Der [oder das oder die] Northshore rockt!
(Oh ja!)

8. Ich droppe!
(Zumindest ist ein solider Anfang gemacht)

9. Doubles machen mir Angst!
(In der Theorie ganz easy, in der Praxis böse!)

10. Ich bin müde und geh jetzt pennen!
(Gute Nacht!)


----------



## yo!achim (18. Juli 2009)

n'Abend!

Der Geselligkeit halber bin ich morgen für Beerfelden zu haben.
Interessiert mich auch was da gebuddelt wird.
@schildkroete58
Bist Du der sagenumwobene Rollerfahrer?
Es braucht mehr Biker die mal ne Schaufel anpacken

Den Sonntag dann für ne Tour.

@underdog01
Da hat aber jemand Spaß gehabt wie es scheint.
zu 1. Haste Glück gehabt, ein Versuch ist's immer wert.
    2. Wenns scheppert immer.
    3. Wieviel wiegt's denn, raus mit der Sprache!
    4. Big Betty vorne immer GG, fahr mal ne Tour mit dem Chunker,     dann reden wir nochmal.
    5.Wer Fehler macht, lernt schneller.
    6.Sag ich doch!
    6a. Bock wie Sau, kriege nicht frei (erst ab Ende August wieder Wochentags, aber dann garantiert)
    7. wenns trocken ist immer
    8. Droppen ist die Einstiegsdroge beim Freeride find ich.
    9. Kopfsache, gibt sich noch
    10. Ich auch

Wird Zeit dass ich wieder Biken geh nach 5 Tagen Abstinenz sonst schreib ich mir hier noch nen Wolf

Bis morgen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juli 2009)

Rollerfahrer bin ich auch, aber sagenumwoben, , nun ja ich rolle halt mit dem Ding so ´rum . Und ja, ´ne Schaufel kann ich bedienen. Freue mich Euch zu sehen !


----------



## wawa68 (18. Juli 2009)

@underdog: Jeah, Federweg ist genial 
aber was die BBs angeht hast du mich jetzt erschreckt... hab gestern viel Zeit damit verbracht (), sie statt der Specialized zu montieren.
Naja, nachher werden sie ja getestet 

Unter der Woche leider gar keine Chance, erst Ende August 

@yo!achim: Super, wann wollen wir los?


----------



## yo!achim (18. Juli 2009)

Frühstücke gerade und mache hier um 10.00 los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (18. Juli 2009)

ok, Treffpunkt kurz nach 10 bei Mr.Nice?


----------



## yo!achim (18. Juli 2009)

10.15 bei Mr. Nice


----------



## Martin187 (18. Juli 2009)

Puuhh dann habe ich heute wohl verpennt. Naja das nächste mal vielleicht wieder!


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juli 2009)

Da bist Du nicht alleine aber Beerfelden ...... ist ja eh nicht mein Ding


----------



## PFADFINDER (18. Juli 2009)

Gude. 

Hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spaß in Beerfelden. Ich werde morgen in den Taunus fahren und am Altkönig Flagge zeigen - war oder ist ja irgendwie mein Hausberg. Von daher nix Bensheim oder Beerfelden. Wenn jemand dabei wäre - dann wäre das eine coole Sache. Fahre danach auch noch ne kleine Tour.

@ underdog: Ich wäre am Donnerstag in Winterberg dabei. Übernachten kann ich aber nicht, da ich am Mittwoch arbeiten muss. 
Ist das ne Domain mit 160 oder 180 Federweg? 

Tim


----------



## underdog01 (18. Juli 2009)

COOOOL  !!!!!!!

Absagen für Donnerstag werden nur angenommen, wenn es aus Eimern kübelt!

Domain: 

160mm, ca. 43 Tonnen Stahlfeder-Stahlstandrohr-Frontlast-Pflug!  


@yo!achim: hab die Karre noch nicht gewogen, ist zu schwer ich schaffe es nicht auf die Wage!


----------



## Martin187 (18. Juli 2009)

So schwer wird die Gabel schon net sein! Dann musste mal ein paar Trails bauen, das gibt dicke Arme!

Ich kann erst wieder mit nach Wiberg wenn ich Kohle hab.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Juli 2009)

Beerfelden war wie immer gut und die neue Strecke rockt...

@Pfadfinder
Schade, aber dann halt wieder ein andermal. Viel Spaß!

@El Pablo
Wie schaut's bei Dir morgen? Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde?

@Micro767, Martin187,Yo!achim
Wärt Ihr morgen auch dabei? Wetterprognose sieht allerdings bescheiden aus...

@underdog01
Donnerstag muß ich mal schauen, wäre nur allzu gerne mal in Winterberg dabei!

gruss chris


----------



## underdog01 (18. Juli 2009)

Das wäre cool! Falls das was wird möchte ich gerne penetrant dauer-reminded werden, dass ich an die Bilder denke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (18. Juli 2009)

@Mr.Lite Morgen muss ich wohl erst mal zur Oma fahren. Wenn werde ich gegen Nachmittag (17Uhr) zu den Fuchsen fahren oder ne Round Meli.
Bis Donnerstag wird ja hoffentlich der X12 Adapter da sein!
Ach. Ich werde morgen noch mal deine Vordere Bremse entlüften! Habe gemerkt das da kein Druckpunkt am Start ist!

@Yo!achim: was sagt du zur neuen Beerfelden Strecke? Ist die was für mich? Also gibts da Airtime?

Gute Nacht.


----------



## yo!achim (19. Juli 2009)

'tach auch!

nach den vielen Landungen im Flat gestern in Bf werd ich erstmal ne Runde bei Physio einlegen gleich.

@Martin187
Die guten Sprünge gehn nur wenns trocken ist, manche sind sehr flach.
Da müssten mal ein paar gute shaper ran  aber die Erosion.....
Alles in allem machts schon Spaß, der Wallride rockt!
Das Shuttlesystem ist irgendwie absurd 
Am späten Nachmittag bei den Füchsen.....? Ich klingel durch!

@Mr Nice
Es regnet sich grad ein wie es scheint, dann eben die Woche ne Feierabendrunde, hab ja wieder Frühschicht

@underdog01
Jetzt habt ihr mich soweit, ich versuch mit allen Mitteln am Do frei zu
bekommen - und wenn ich meine Seele verkaufe


----------



## EL Pablo (19. Juli 2009)

@Mr. Nice: hab mich leider am freitag abend so abgeschossen, dass ich immernoch verkatert bin. Blick nach draussen vergrößert die Motivation irgendwie auch nicht. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2009)

Also hier scheint gerade die Sonne 

Scheint aber so als würde es in Bensheim regenen


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Juli 2009)

@El Pablo
Alles klar 

Hier ist das Wetter auch in der Tat total bescheiden.... wo ist eigentl. schon wieder der Sommer abgeblieben??

@Micro767
Ích geh mit Tina und ihrem Hund ne Runde spazieren. Wie schaut`s bei dir unter der Woche mit ner Feíerabendrunde aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt vorgenommen wieder Mittwoch´s in Schriesheim mit zu radeln, direkt nach der Arbeit.

Sonst müssen wir halt was aus machen wann wer kann !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr jetzt mal ne Runde mit den SJ hier in Flachen, gestern waren es ja 1019hm auf 27km das sollte reichen für ein WE 

Das HT wartet ja auf den neuen LRS !


----------



## Spax.X (19. Juli 2009)

Hat morgen (Mo.-Mittag - 15:00 oder später ) wer Lust zu ne Runde ab Bensheim/HP?


----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juli 2009)

hi,

so da bin ich wieder zu hause: wird aber  wohl ne weile dauern, bis ich wieder fitt bin.

egal, ändern kann ich es eh nicht, da muss ich halt mal relaxen.

grillen solllten wir auf jedenn fall, aleine pack ich das nicht im moment...

na dann erstmal viel spass euch allen!

gruß

larslipp


----------



## Micro767 (20. Juli 2009)

Gute Besserung ! 

Bestimmt ergibt sich was beim Thema Grillen


----------



## wawa68 (20. Juli 2009)

@LarsLipp: *daumendrück* das wird schon. was haben die Ärzte denn gesagt?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

Apropos " Daumendrück" , ´n Kumpel von mir hat sich gestern in Beerfelle ´nen Daumen gebrochen , wie geht das denn, so genau wußte er es auch nicht .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

@ LarsLipp, auch von mir alles Gute.


----------



## yo!achim (20. Juli 2009)

'tach zusammen!

@Lars Lipp
auch von mir gute Besserung!!

Immerhin hast Du noch einen intakten Arm bzw. ne Hand.

Mit dem Grillen das bekommen wir schon hin, allerdings wirst Du Deine 
Ernährung umstellen müssen, da man wahrscheinlich weniger Kalorien 
verbrennt beim Zwangsrelaxen 

Konkret gesagt, wie siehts am WE aus? Mein Umzug wird wohl auf'n
letzten Drücker (31.07.) stattfinden, da könnt ich mich vorher nochmal stärken


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2009)

Guden.

LarsLipp: Jo gute besserung! Kannst du mit deinen Handcap noch ne Kamera bedienen?

Yo!achim: Wie schauts bei dir heute mit buddeln aus?  

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2009)

So ich mach jetzt los zu den Pyramiden von Gizeh.

Vielleicht klappts bei mir auch am Donnerstag mit Wiberg.

Gruß Maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (20. Juli 2009)

Yuuuhhhuuu. Das erste mal seit 3 Jahren wieder unter 80kg!!!
Ich wiege sagenhafte 79,7kg.
Noch 5kilo dann habe ich mein Ziel erreicht!


----------



## underdog01 (20. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch!

Feuer Dir zur Feier des Tages erst mal ne Haxe rein!  Oder besser zwei!
Auf einem Bein steht man ja bekanntlich schlecht!


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. Juli 2009)

@LarsLipp
Hast du mir Titanschrauben mitbringen können Von mir/uns natürl. auch gute Besserung. Wg. Grillen sag bescheid, wir sind dabei.

@Martin187
Was sind das denn für News?? Egal, auch von mir GLÜCKWUNSCH!! 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Juli 2009)

hi,

von mir auch martin, ich näher mich dir dann an: abnehmenn werde ich dann in bali.

bei mir geht`s dann richtung 80...

je nach wetter sollten wir auf jedenn fall mal grillen.

kamera geht nur mit der linken hand: keine slr!

morgen geht es mit pendelbewegungen mit physio los...

gruß

larslipp


----------



## yo!achim (21. Juli 2009)

So, Winterberg geht zu 90% klar wenn morgen nix mehr dazwischenkommt

mal sehn wie's Wetter wird, aber das soll ja IMMER besser sein als hier
hab ich gehört!


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. Juli 2009)

Schönes Wetter ist was für Weicheier oder alte Männer 

Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine feine Sache, wenn du dabei wärst.


----------



## underdog01 (21. Juli 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> So, Winterberg geht zu 90% klar wenn morgen nix mehr dazwischenkommt
> 
> mal sehn wie's Wetter wird, aber das soll ja IMMER besser sein als hier
> hab ich gehört!



Na wenn Du schon so kommst, muß es ja regnen! 


Alles wird gut!


----------



## Martin187 (21. Juli 2009)

Heute gabs Money, also wäre ich auch in Wiberg dabei.
Evtl. würde noch der  Kraus, Bigtoe aka Christof mitkommen und noch ein Bighit Kolege.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (22. Juli 2009)

Also morgen Wiberg steht!
Wir fahren zu 4 aus Bensem mit einem Auto.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (22. Juli 2009)

Fein, das wird dann morgen ein spassiger Tag. 

Wann fahrt ihr denn?

Tim


----------



## Martin187 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich denke das wir uns um 7uhr treffen.


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. Juli 2009)

Abend Jungs,

melde mich für morgen ab. Der Postmann hat mir immer nicht meine Mavic X-12 Adapter gebracht. Ich könnte ...

Wünsch euch aber viel Spass und hoffentl. gutes Wetter. Lasst euch und das Material heil

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Bin gerade eben eine Runde Meli gefahren und könnte :kotz:!! Der Forst oder wer auch immer haben ganze Arbeit geleistet!! Haben auf unserer Standartabf. ca. 20 Bäume gefällt und uns schön in den Weg gelegt. Und da waren nicht nur alte dabei....

Ich hab so gut es alleine ging die Strecke wieder aufgeräumt ABER es sind noch ein paar die ich alleine nicht wegbekommen habe!! Also immer schön aufpassen.

Ach so, sollte hier einer vom Forst oder wer auch immer diesen Fu**** verzapft mitlesen dann bitte mal eine PM an mich. So kann das nicht weitergehen!!


----------



## yo!achim (22. Juli 2009)

> Ps.: Bin gerade eben eine Runde Meli gefahren und könnte !! Der Forst oder wer auch immer haben ganze Arbeit geleistet!! Haben auf unserer Standartabf. ca. 20 Bäume gefällt und uns schön in den Weg gelegt. Und da waren nicht nur alte dabei....


Das war wohl ne Trittbrett Aktion zum Frankenstein  ... oder ein Freiwilligentrupp vom OWK?
Zusammen kriegen wir die weg oder legen ne Spur dran vorbei
(oder nen Sprung drüber)
Ist eigentlich nicht mehr lustig......

Geh jetzt ins Bett damit ich morgen fitt bin

Schätze wir sind um zehn da , mit umziehn und der obligatorischen  Schrauberei wird's ne Karte ab 11.00

gut' Nacht


----------



## PFADFINDER (22. Juli 2009)

wir fahren erst um 9.30 los. Sind also um 11.30 dort. 

Bis denne


----------



## Martin187 (22. Juli 2009)

@Yo!achim: Schrauben??? Die Bikes sind doch komplett!

@Mr.Nice: Wegen dem Meli. Was solls! Trail wiederherstellung ist die Spezialität von Yo!achim aka Powersäge und Mir aka Feuerschippe! 

Den Trail haben wir in 1Tag wieder fahrbar und das sicher noch gepimpt.

Ich geh jetzt auch pennen. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2009)

hi,

hoffe ihr hattet spass im park und keiner muss sich neben mich legen.

es darf doch zu der zeit gar kein baum gefällt werden???

egal, irgendwann steht ja eh keiner mehr und dann ist für immer frei. wird dann aber heiß im sommer, ganz ohne bäume im wald!

gruß

larslipp


----------



## wawa68 (23. Juli 2009)

wie? was? schon wieder?
bin das We in Erlangen aber nächste Woche kann ich helfen, wenn Powersäge und Feuerschippe nicht schon fertig sind


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Juli 2009)

@LarsLipp
Ja, irgendwann steht gar kein Baum mehr..... Was macht die Schulter?? 

@wawa68
Na, die ges. Standabfahrt vom Meli entlang.

@Martin187
Klar, wird`s wieder weggemacht aber es ist schon zieml. nervig. Außerdem frage ich mich was die Aktion soll?? 

Wie war Winterberg?? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (23. Juli 2009)

Regen,Schlamm, mehr Schlamm, sehr lustig, Sonne, trocken, regen, schlamm, lustig!

Ein geiler Tag mal wieder.
Einsauen macht auch mal Spaß!


----------



## underdog01 (24. Juli 2009)

Der Regen und der Schlamm kamen erst im letzten viertel des Tages! Ich bin vormittags noch Northshore gefahren.

War alles in allem wieder ein geiler Tag, das Wetter war, wie immer, besser als in der Heimat!  

2 weitere Drops geknackt. 

Ich werde vermutlich Freitag 7. August wieder hin fahren. Dann habe ich wieder Mittwoch 12. und Donnerstag 13. frei. An einem der beiden Tage bin ich also vermutlich auch dort.

(Nur mal zum vormerken, falls jemand Bock hat!)


----------



## EagleEye (24. Juli 2009)

Ich wurde gestern Abend auf den Thread aufmerksam gemacht, komisch dass ich den bisher nicht bemerkt hab.
Ich komm auch aus Bensheim und bin immer für Fahrten zu haben


----------



## LarsLipp (24. Juli 2009)

hi,

NEID: ich sitz hier und erhole mich...

na der schulter geht es soweit ganz gut, nur die heilung ist noch nicht beendet.

nee, soweit alles ok und es wird schon wieder. demnächst können wir ja mal ne film und foto session machen: der tom hat da  auch schon gefragt!

ich muss halt abgeholt werden. mit der dslr auf nem stativ sollte auch so einiges möglich sein.

eh, apropos film: Mr NICE ich warte immer noch!

gruß

larslipp


----------



## Micro767 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich melde mich für das WE ab 

Jetzt geht es zum Geburtstags Essen in den Taunus XXL Essen 
Morgen geht es nach Bad Hersfeld zum Geburtstags Grillen 
Sonntag Vormittag zum Geburtstags Brunch hier in LA

Aber Montag fahre ich ganz bestimmt 

PS das HT ist wieder da !  und zwar 400gr leichter als vorher und zwar an der rotierende Masse leichter


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Juli 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> PS das HT ist wieder da !  und zwar 400gr leichter als vorher und zwar an der rotierende Masse leichter



Ob dir das nach dem Wochenende noch was bringt!! Lass dir das Essen aber trotzdem schmecken.

@underdog01
Wg. den Terminen im August melde ich mich bei dir.

@eagleeye
Willkommen in richtigen Thread 

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2009)

hi,

das wetter wird ja nächste woche besser.

eventuell können wir ja mal am mittwoch grillen!

wochenenden sind irgendwie schon verplant..

na meldet euch mal wer bock hat.

gruß

larslippp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (25. Juli 2009)

Ich töte von Dienstag bis Sonntag schon meine Ohren daher bin ich nicht da, sonst hätte ich schon Interesse.


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. Juli 2009)

@LarsLipp
Klingt gut.  Klingel am Montag mal bei dir durch...

@EagleEye
Welches Festival ist es denn? Wacken??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2009)

Falls Interesse besteht, ich lade Euch in die IG Beerfelden ein. Wer möchte den schalte ich frei. Das 3. Buckelnunner Rennen findet aller Voraussicht nach letztes WE im September bzw. erstes WE im Oktober statt. Gruß Kroete


----------



## EagleEye (25. Juli 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @EagleEye
> Welches Festival ist es denn? Wacken??



Jep


----------



## underdog01 (25. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Falls Interesse besteht, ich lade Euch in die IG Beerfelden ein. Wer möchte den schalte ich frei. Das 3. Buckelnunner Rennen findet aller Voraussicht nach letztes WE im September bzw. erstes WE im Oktober statt. Gruß Kroete



Was genau ist die IG Beerfelden?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2009)

Interessengemeinschaft Bikepark Beerfelden. Für die Leute die gern den Park besuchen und wissen wollen was so intern los ist. Wir sind der harte Kern der Besucher. Ist eben nur was für die Leute die gern dort vorbeikommen. Gruß Kroete.


----------



## Martin187 (25. Juli 2009)

Auf welcher Strecke wird das buckelnunner rennen stattfinden?
Startgebühr?


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2009)

hi,

hab es zwar nur im februar hingeschafft, aber die anwesenden waren nett.

vieleicht können wir auch ne ig verletzt ins leben rufen

duch meinen surfurlaub im oktober habe ich eh parsperre bis danach...

gruß

larslipp

ps: viel verpass ich ja ei dem wetter im moment nicht...


----------



## EagleEye (25. Juli 2009)

öh haben die die Webseite überarbeitet?
das letzte Mal das ich auf der Seite war war da nur ein Track angegeben und jetzt sind da 3. Da könnte man ja doch mal genauer drüber nachdenken hinzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Strecke wird das buckelnunner rennen stattfinden?
> Startgebühr?


 Auf der neuen und der rechten ( die am Lift ). Melde Dich bei der IG an, dort kannst Du alles lesen was wichtig  und unwichtig  ist. Gruß Kroete


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> öh haben die die Webseite überarbeitet?
> das letzte Mal das ich auf der Seite war war da nur ein Track angegeben und jetzt sind da 3. Da könnte man ja doch mal genauer drüber nachdenken hinzufahren.


Nachdenken ???, papperlapapp, hinfahren ist angesagt.


----------



## EagleEye (25. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nachdenken ???, papperlapapp, hinfahren ist angesagt.



 ja mal sehen, war noch nie da
wohne ja auch erst seit Mai hier


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2009)

Mal sehen, mal sehen. Schwing die Hufe, um 1000 morgen ist geöffnet.


----------



## EagleEye (25. Juli 2009)

ne morgen muss ich was anderes machen, übernächstes Wochenende vielleicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ne morgen muss ich was anderes machen, übernächstes Wochenende vielleicht


  und von wegen " vielleicht ".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (25. Juli 2009)




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. Juli 2009)

@Eagleeye
Beerfelden lohnt sich immer!!

@Martin187, Yo!achim
Wie schaut`s heute bei euch?? Wollte mit Tina ne Runde Ohlyturm drehen.

Was machen die Umzugsvorbereitungen Yo!achim??

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Merkt schon mal diesen Termin: http://www.hr-online.de/website/radio/hr3/index.jsp?rubrik=4574&key=standard_document_37467732

Da sollten wir besser nicht am Meli unterwegs sein!!!


----------



## underdog01 (26. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5570427"]Airik Elstracular Spectacular on Vimeo[/ame]

Cooles Video!


----------



## underdog01 (26. Juli 2009)

War schonmal wer in Willingen?
Lohnt das?  Ist ja grad um die Ecke von Winterberg.


----------



## EagleEye (27. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> und von wegen " vielleicht ".



So wird um min. ein Wochenende verschoben, ich hab mir überlegt das übernächste Wochenende mal wieder in die alte Heimat zu fahren und dort die Gegend/Parks unsicher zu machen


----------



## wawa68 (27. Juli 2009)

@Mr.Nice: immer noch kein Jubel-Post?


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin !

na auf unserer Standard-Abfahrt liegen noch 3 Bäume quer  1 davon bekommen wir mit ein paar Mann sicher auf die Seite. 

Nur was das soll, völlig gesunde Bäume einfach so in mitten den Weg fällen nur um uns zu ärgern


----------



## EagleEye (27. Juli 2009)

naja hast du bisschen Brennholz


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Juli 2009)

Hab vorhin mit LarsLipp telefoniert. Mittwoch ist ab 19.30 Uhr grillen bei ihm angesagt. Wer ist alles dabei??

@Micro767
Und da waren letzte Woche noch ein paar mehr!! Hab keine Ahnung was das soll aber wenn der Forst meint...

Wird Zeit, dass der Sportstättenentwicklungsplan der Stadt Bensheim umgesetzt wird. Der weißt näml. eine "DH- Strecke" am Meli aus!!

Warst du heute alleine am Meli unterwegs?

@wawa68
Nee, warte immer noch auf die X-12 Adapter. Wollte schon am Meli die von EagleEye klauen

@EagleEye
Alte Heimat??

Gruss
chris


----------



## EagleEye (27. Juli 2009)

bei mir gibts nix zu klauen 

ich komm eigentlich ausm Harz und werd mich dann mal mitm Fritzz die Downhill Strecke in Thale runterstürzen ich bin die schon einmal letztes Jahr mit meinem LTD aber das hat nicht so richtig Spaß gemacht.
Außerdem gehts dann auch auf den Brocken, das sollte eigentlich die erste Tour mitm Fritzz werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (27. Juli 2009)

ein Hoch auf Bensheim 
mal schauen, wie sich alles entwickelt...

Grillen am Mittwoch, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Juli 2009)

@wawa68
Dann meld dich mal wg. grillen bei LarsLipp.

@EagleEye
Brocken?!? Hmh, soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein. Wir wollen Bilder und einen ausführl. Streckenbericht

Ein Guide ist ja dann vorhanden....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juli 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> naja hast du bisschen Brennholz


  Eieiei, das wird was kosten , Du hattest den 3000 Post.


----------



## EagleEye (27. Juli 2009)

Brocken ist cool
Hier sind paar Bilder von der Ecke:
http://eagleeye.byte-welt.net/Eagle_Site/Bilder_von_Radtouren_08/Seiten/Brockentouren.html#grid
http://eagleeye.byte-welt.net/Eagle_Site/Bilder_von_Radtouren_08/Seiten/Eckertalsperre_Touren.html

Direkte Touren zum Brocken hab ich noch nicht im Netz, nur eine die übern Brocken geht.
http://eagleeye.byte-welt.net/Eagle_Site/Bilder_von_Radtouren_08/Seiten/Eckertalsperre_Touren.html


----------



## wawa68 (27. Juli 2009)

Servus Kröte


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juli 2009)

Bin hie und da.


----------



## wawa68 (27. Juli 2009)

und schneller als es der Panzer erlaubt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juli 2009)

wawa68 schrieb:


> und schneller als es der Panzer erlaubt


  Bin Zuhause, da kann ich ihn ablegen.


----------



## wawa68 (27. Juli 2009)

aber nicht vergessen... safety first


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juli 2009)

wawa68 schrieb:


> aber nicht vergessen... safety first


 Nuuur mit.


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2009)

hi,

wie schauts aus, kommt sonst noch wer??

das wetter wird morgen wohl passen.

ich war bochmal beim artzt: werde wohl bis ende august ausfallen. mal sehen, ob dann shon ein wenig knochen da ist???

gruß

larslipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin !

Das wichtige zu erst ! Ich komme natürlich zum Grillen  werd vorher wohl noch ne Runde drehen womit wir beim 2`ten wären  Seit LarsLipp´s Ausfall bin ich sehr viel alleine unterwegs. Was sich in vielerlei bemerkbar macht 

@LarsLipp sollen wir was mitbringen ? Was ?


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2009)

hi,

das freut mich aber: wawa bringt brot, Mr Nice nen Salat und ein wenig grillgut, micro darf auch noch nen salat mitbringen, mr nice bimmelt dich aber noch an!

softdrinks siehts bei uns wie immer düster aus: bier und radler sind aber da

da sind wir so 5 bis 7...

gruß

larslipp


----------



## Martin187 (28. Juli 2009)

Guden,
Wie groß ist den morgen beim Grillen der Frauen Anteil?
Ich würde auch kommen! Was soll ich mitbringen bzw. machen?
Wieder Nachosalat?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2009)

Meiner Freundin sag ich bescheid aber Mittwoch´s ist bei Ihr Mädels-Abend 

Soll ich Softdrinks mit bringen an stelle von Salat ? Komm ja direkt von der Arbeit aus, da ich ja vorher auch noch ne Runde radeln möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (28. Juli 2009)

hi,

keine ahnug, da ja eh keiner sofzdrinks drinkt...

klär das doch mit mr nice persönlich ab.

ansonsten kann der salat auch vor ort komplettiert werden.

gruß

larslipp


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2009)

Ist in Klärung und vielleicht kommt meine bessere Hälfte ja doch mit, das klärt sich wohl noch heute Abend, da ihre Mädels meist im Urlaub sind


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2009)

Meine Bessere kommt zum grillen  Salat ja, nur welcher  schau mer mal was der Bauer so frisch im Laden hat


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Juli 2009)

salt: grün, kein käse ung gerne anderes junges gemüse...

bis heute abend

larslipp


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2009)

hi,

schee war das grillen ja wieder: das nächste mal macht mir der martin bestimmt nen extra no chese natcho salat...

der aff kommt vorbei und wir gehen auf den spielplatz...
ich denk so ab 16:30..


gruß

larslipp


----------



## wawa68 (30. Juli 2009)

Super, ich bin zwar erst gegen 18:00 Uhr in Bensheim aber dann komm ich nach


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2009)

Ja schee war es wieder ! Sehr schee ! Und LECKER ! ! !

Samstag ? Touren ?


----------



## PFADFINDER (31. Juli 2009)

Gude. Geht bei euch was am Sonntag? Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht - Probe-Essen für die Hochzeit. Werde dann zur Verdauung direkt den Serpentinen-Trail in Amorbach mitnehmen - hehe. Hoffentlich sind die Waldschäden von letztem Jahr weg. 

Am Sonntag hätte ich Zeit und Bock - vielleicht Beerfelden? Oder ne gepflegte Runde am Meli. Kenne die ganzen neuen Strecken nicht. 

Grüßi


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2009)

HI;

gestern war ich ja mal wieder im wald zum filmen: sehr lustig...

martin hat noch was verpasst, das wurde aber nicht gefilmmt.

unser stuntman war gut in action, ich lade gerade auf mein gmx account und sende dann mal nen link.

ich glaube auch der wawa kann es immer noch nicht glauben, was da abging!

eventuell wird ja mal wernetanne angefahren, und ich filme wieder!

gruß

larslipp


----------



## wawa68 (31. Juli 2009)

ihr könnt mich mit einer Nadel pieksen, kein Blut   
ist dieser Typ irre!
Ich schau mir das heute nachmittag gleich nochmal an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2009)

hi,

filme sind "oben", download per pn, da muss ich nicht so umständlich tippen.

gruß

larslipp


----------



## Micro767 (31. Juli 2009)

Was geht nun Samstag ?

Bitte sagt mir per SMS bescheid weil ich bis morgen Mittag ohne Rechner bin. THX


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. August 2009)

huhu - ist irgendwer am Sonntag unterwegs. Ich komme wahrscheinlich mit ein oder zwei Jungs nach bensheim. wollten so um 11 am Rathaus starten.


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2009)

Wenn ich es packe bin ich wohl dort, hängt davon ab wie spät es heute wieder wird  und was meine Beine sagen nach den 84 km von heute


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. August 2009)

@Pfadfinder
Klingel morgen früh mal auf dem Handy bei mir durch.

@Micro767
Die Ciclosport Bänder gab`s net.

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (1. August 2009)

wir werden wohl schon um 10 starten. vielleicht kann man sich auch später irgendwie unterwegs treffen. Oder wir fahren erstmal geschmeidig zum Schloss hoch und direkt wieder runter und wir treffen uns um 11 am Rathaus. 

@ Mr. Nice: ich rufe morgen mal gegen 9 an. Hoffe, du bist dann schon wach. 

@ all: wie ist die Situation auf den Trails - ist am Meli noch etwas verbaut? lohnt es sich über'n toten mann zu fahren? Wo ist die neue line, von der ich schon so viel gehört hab? Zur Not bitte pm oder morgen persönlich.


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. August 2009)

@Pfadfinder
Wird wahrs. bei dem gemeldeten Wetter in der Tat besser sein schon um 10 Uhr zu starten... klingel mal durch und ich schilder dir kurz die moment. Lage rund um den Meli.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2009)

sorry aber ich bin a nicht aus dem Bett gekommen und b nicht fit

@ Mr.Nice 
THX für die Mühe !


----------



## PFADFINDER (3. August 2009)

yeah - ich bin den letzten Drop vor'm Mamorit gesprungen. Ja, ich hab mich getraut - muss doch jetzt mal damit rumposen  Obwohl er eigentlich ja garnicht wild ist. Aber ein gutes Gefühl hatte ich danach trotzdem.

Aber gegen die neue line ist das ja nix. An die Erbauer - dickes Kompliment ihr solltet euch damit selbstständig machen.  Ich trau mich da trotzdem nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. August 2009)

hi,

na dann gehts ja auch beim pfadfinfinder richtig los!

das hatte ich jetzt auch vor, bin aber verhindert.

da haben wir ja 2 gruppen: die die line fahren und die nicht

mal sehen, wer die gruppe noch wechselt...

gruß

larslipp


----------



## Martin187 (3. August 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr wecheslt alle noch!

Naja Mr.Lite muss  die Line mit dem 901 ja fahren!

@Pfadfinder: Danke für Kompliment. Naja selbstständig machen wäre cool, aber ich glaube die Aufträge wären mangelware.


----------



## PFADFINDER (3. August 2009)

wer weiß - bald schießen überall die Parks aus dem Boden - damit alles schön kanalisiert ist. Ich sehe schon die Vision - morgen fahre ich den Bikepark Beerfelden, übermorgen an den Bikepark Melibokus, am Donnerstag nach Winterberg, am Samstag zur Downhillstrecke an die Frankenstein, am Sonntag in den Familienbikepark am Feldberg und alles ist mit Kabinenbahnen und U-Bahnen verbunden - wie in Serfaus 

ich sollte besser weiterarbeiten


----------



## LarsLipp (3. August 2009)

hi,

ok, wir sollten mal langsam anfangen gelder dafür zu sammeln. due banken sind bestimm offen für eine neue anlageform. parallel investieren wir in die krankenhäuser und werden tierisch reich.

ich bin wohl doch auf den kopf gefallen....

gruß

larslipp


----------



## Martin187 (3. August 2009)

Guden. 

Ich kÃ¶nnte bei einer Bestellmenge von 50 StÃ¼ck, Schwalbe SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r 3â¬ pro StÃ¼ck bekommen.
Wer hat Interesse?

Ich habe von den Werbeslogan fÃ¼r die Bikeparkbuilder:

Licht&Schmitt bauen ihren Backyard im Handumdrehen zum Bikeeldorado um!

So ich bau jetzt mal Chris sein Bike fertig zusammen das der endlich mal damit fahren kann.


----------



## PFADFINDER (3. August 2009)

ich nehm 5!

Ja, schraub dem armen Mann mal sein Bike zusammen. Mit der Fusion-Kiste kommt der ja keinen Berg runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (3. August 2009)

Noch was. Wo findet man eigentlich den Hirschkopftrail in Weinheim? Wahrscheinlich am Hirschkopf - aber wo? Ich bin morgen früh in Weinheim und wollte mir das mal anschauen.


----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2009)

Jo, 5 aber ich brauch die *AV* hoffe dann brauchst Du nicht 2 x 50  wenn doch lass es bei mir


----------



## Martin187 (3. August 2009)

Ich glaube das es egal ist ob ich AV oder SV bestelle.

PS: Das 901 ist fertig und Mr.Lite hat es abgeholt.

Pfadfinder. Brauchst du SV oder AV Schläuche?

Gruß Martin


----------



## PFADFINDER (3. August 2009)

Sv


----------



## LarsLipp (3. August 2009)

hi,

nehma auch 5x av.
habe noch ne anfrage beim kollegen offen...

gruß

larslipp


----------



## underdog01 (3. August 2009)

Ich würde auch mal 5 nehmen. --> SV

Das 901 ist endlich fertig?????  Bilder????


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. August 2009)

5 mal AV nehme ich Dir gerne ab.


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. August 2009)

@Andrè
Bilder gibt`s die Tage. Erst mal mit fahren

@Martin187
Danke nochmal für`s zusammen bauen und bestell mir bitte 10 mal SV mit.

Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (4. August 2009)

Also 42 Schläuche haben wir jetzt schon zusammen.
Wenn noch Yo!achim und evtl. ein paar andere mitbestellen haben wir die 50 ja schnell zusammen.

Ich würde das aber sehr gerne gegen Vorkasse machen, weil ich ca. NULL Kohle habe.

Gruß martin


----------



## wawa68 (4. August 2009)

Servus,

ich nehme 5 mit SV.
Könnte dir das Geld heute Abend vorbei bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. August 2009)

hi martin,

wenn du mir die kontonummer pn`st, kann ich gerne überweisen.

gruß

larslipp


----------



## Martin187 (4. August 2009)

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

Pfadfinder: 5x SV
Micro:       5x AV
LarsLipp:   5x AV
Underdog: 5x SV
Schildi:     5x AV
Mr.Lite:    10xSV
Wawa:     5x SV
Ich:         5x SV

Ich verschicke jetzt an alle meine Kontodaten das ihr das Geld überweisen könnt.
Wer mir das Geld so vorbeibringen will, kann mir ja grade auf die PN antworten.

PS: Ich werde gegen 14Uhr ne Runde drehen. Jemand Zeit?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (4. August 2009)

Ist der Mr Lite der ehemalige Mr Leid?

Wann sehen wir den denn mal in Action? 

Wie ist das Rad denn so?

Ich würde auch nochmal in den Wald zum filmen kommen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. August 2009)

@Martin187
Schick mir bitte auch mal eine PM.

So Mr. Leid war einmal 





Da Mavic immer noch nicht die Adapter geliefert hat müssen jetzt erst mal die DT dran glauben

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (5. August 2009)

Jeah, sieht geil aus!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch nach dieser schweren Geburt


----------



## underdog01 (5. August 2009)

Ich glaube es fast nur kaum!

Glückwunsch!  Schönes bike!

Und Freitag kommst Du mit nach Winterberg um es mal Artgerecht zu Bewegen?


----------



## LarsLipp (5. August 2009)

hi,

auch von mir viel spass nach der schweren geburt. 

und, wie rollt`s?

bestimmt gut.

dann lass es mal ordentlich krachen aber übertreibs nicht gleich

gruß

larslipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (5. August 2009)

Yes, da sind doch alle Leiden und Schmerzen der letzten Monate (oder waren es Jahre) vergessen. Jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr. Wann melden wir uns zur Megavalanche an?


----------



## Martin187 (5. August 2009)

Also die Megavalanche würde ich wirklich gerne mal mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (5. August 2009)

ja, also, 2010 anmelden. Oder alternativ ein kleineres ohne Eis und Schnee. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## underdog01 (5. August 2009)

Gerade eben habe ich dieses Video gesehen und habe mich gefragt, warum wir da nicht mitfahren....

Drei Dumme ein Gedanken!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhvGuuMzBDE&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Emtb%2Dnews%2Ede%2Fforum%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D351482%26page%3D14&feature=player_embedded


----------



## EagleEye (5. August 2009)

ich tippe eher auf 4 Dumme 
weil da würd ich auch zu gern mal mit machen


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. August 2009)

Danke, Danke Jungs.

Die ganze Familie ist jetzt auch glücklich.

Wie es sich fährt? Ja, wie würde LarsLipp sagen "bergauf und bergab" Nee, im Ernst es rockt ordentl.   Allerdings muss ich leider immer noch selbst treten

@Underdog01
Winterberg, kann kommen. Hab aber am Freitag weder Auto noch meine Mavic Adapter (die DT sind mir für Bikepark zu schade). Wann waren die weiteren Termine im August??

@Pfadfinder
Der Megaaval. in Alp d`H. reizt mich nicht so wirkl. aber das hier http://graubuendentv.com/index.cfm?event=page.index&menuID=76&mediaID=559&contentID=1336 (aber ich schau besser nur zu)

Wobei das hier http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/events/3154-caidom-2009-der-downhill-event-in-suedtirol.html sogar dieses Jahr noch wäre!!

Video => [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5aDqbQ2WfM"]YouTube - Megaavalanche CAIDOM 2008[/ame]

Jetzt wird aber erstmal Serfaus gerock!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## Spax.X (6. August 2009)

hey,

da ist mir heute Abend einer am Boxheimerhof-Parkplatz begegnet, fuhr Schlangenlinien.. oder einen virtuellen Singletrail ;-)

Schwarzes Stumpy, weiße Gabel...

war das einer von euch?

Gruß
spax


----------



## Mr. Nice (6. August 2009)

Boxheimer Hof``?? Hmh, keine Ahnung wo das sein soll aber ein schw. Stumpy mit weis. Gabel ist soweit ich mich entsinne in unserer Runde nicht vertreten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2009)

Boxheimer Hof ist wohl bei mir um die Ecke, zwischen Bürstadt und LA !

Aber ich war es nicht ! A keine weise Gabel und B wäre ich dann mit dem HT gefahren 

Wie schauts´s am WE aus ?

Besonders Samstag ! So ab 11 Uhr ?
Sonntag fahr ich mit nem Bekannten aus Ffm oder kommt er doch aus DA


----------



## Spax.X (6. August 2009)

Kachelmann sagt (heute), dass es am Sa und So regnet....


----------



## Martin187 (6. August 2009)

Ich werde morgen auf dem Bike unterwegs sein.

Denke so 17Uhr fahr ich los. Erst Fuchstrail und dann Meli.

@Chris: Hast du mal alle Schrauben nachgezogen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2009)

Hi,

na Wetter Online meldet nur Wolken! Think positeve.

@Mr Nice: habe mit dem Carlo gemailt, der will eventuell mal ne Runde drehen. Der könnt mich ja aber medizinisch versorgen und dann wär ich ja fast fitt

Apropos Lech Zürs: wo sind die Video`s?

Zur Not kann ich dir was um Uploaden usenden!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (7. August 2009)

Also Habe jetzt von fast allen das Geld für die Schläuche.

Es fehlen noch: Schildkröte, Wawa und Chris. Chris seine Kohle müsste ich heute oder morgen bekommen. Wawa wann bringst du mir das Geld vorbei?

Schildkröte: Willst du die Schläuche? Wenn ja überweis die Kohle und schreib mal ne PN.
Habe von dir keine Antwort bekommen.
Werde heute noch die Teile bestellen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2009)

keiner der heute fährt 

muss ich schon wieder alleine strampeln ?


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. August 2009)

@Micro767
Evtl. drehen Yo!achim und ich heute abend gegen 17.00 Uhr ne Runde... bin aber auch schon die letzten vier Tage unterwegs gewesen und von daher heute zieml. platt!!

@LarsLipp
Wie du hast mit Carlo gemailt?? Ist ja lustig

Ja, dann schick mal eine PM wg. den Video`s von Aff u. Lech...

Was macht die Genesung sonst?? Wann bist du wieder einsatzbereit??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2009)

will um 18:30 auf nen Geburtstag 

Na ich werd dann das HT durchs Ried scheuchen, das geht easy und ohne Aufwand


----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2009)

Hi,

ist ja nicht viel los hier: man, was für ein wochenend Wetter?

Wenigstens konnt ich die Woche genießen. So langsam fühlt es sich besser an, aber es ist noch weit davon entfern gut zu sein. Ich warte halt noch auf die Freigabe vom oncle Doc, damit ich mehr gas bei der Reha geben kann! Mein Ziel steht, auch wenn die Phyios da nicht so sicher sind, dass ich im Oktober wieder richtig fitt bin: mir reichen ja 95%

Radeln wird vorher wenn nur gemächlich, da riskier ich nix. Wird wohl auch noch ein paar Tage dauern. Konnte wenigstens mal an den See und i Wasser ein paar Reha übungen machen. Sind ja auch gut 5m zu laufen, joggen ist leider noch nicht!

Na mal sehen wie es weitergeht

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (8. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe bei GMX nen Account für uns angelegt:
[email protected], Kennwort gerne per PN. Da können wir im Media Center Bilder und Video`s draufladen. 1 GB sind da vorhanden...


Mr Nice hat das Kennwort schon.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2009)

ich war heute 75km trocken unterwegs


----------



## underdog01 (9. August 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Underdog01
> Winterberg, kann kommen. Hab aber am Freitag weder Auto noch meine Mavic Adapter (die DT sind mir für Bikepark zu schade). Wann waren die weiteren Termine im August??
> ...



Am kommenden Mittwoch und Donnerstag habe ich frei, derzeit sieht es so aus als würde ich Mittwoch wieder hin fahren.


----------



## EagleEye (10. August 2009)

So Radwochenende im Harz überlebt und das Fritzz hat auch den ersten Bikepark Besuch hinter sich. Jetzt muss alles erst einmal überholt werden 
Aber nächstes Wochenende gehts in den Bikepark Beerfelden, nen Kumpel kommt auch extra vorbei, nur muss ich bis dahin mein Rad wieder fit bekommen.


----------



## Martin187 (10. August 2009)

Mosche. Ich geh jetzt erst mal Eisenbiegen und danach Joggen. Später gehts dann noch ne Runde mit Yo!achim und evtl. Mr.Lite ne Runde fahren.


----------



## EagleEye (10. August 2009)

Hat von euch einer schon am Wochenende (Sonnabend oder Sonntag) Beerfelden eingeplant?


----------



## wawa68 (10. August 2009)

@Martin, yo!achim und Mr.901: wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Martin187 (10. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich mit fahren kann. Später kommen ein paar Kumpels zu mir. Ich muss also bis 19.30Uhr wieder at Home sein.


----------



## wawa68 (10. August 2009)

eh zu spät


----------



## LarsLipp (11. August 2009)

Hi Chris,

du musst die dann schon runterladen. GMX hat immer nur für 10 oder 30 Tage Gastzugang: jetzt für 30 Tage...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (11. August 2009)

Guden,

Die Schläuche sind heute gekommen und bereit zum abholen.

Gruß


----------



## underdog01 (11. August 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Guden,
> 
> Die Schläuche sind heute gekommen und bereit zum abholen.
> 
> Gruß



Hmm.....

Kannste'se mir vorbei bringen?


----------



## LarsLipp (11. August 2009)

mir auch

Man, wenn du die jedem vorbei bringst, bist du bestimmt geschlaucht...

Hoffentlich kann ich die bald kaputt fahren!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. August 2009)

Ich brauche sie auch, in Steinach 2 Stück zerstört. Aber ich hole sie mir ab.


----------



## PFADFINDER (11. August 2009)

Ich hole die auch irgendwann mal ab.
Seit ich Maxxis-Mäntel fahre, habe ich eh keinen Platten mehr - mann, warum habe ich überhaupt welche bestellt 

Pass gut auf die Gummis auf.


----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2009)

Auch meine sind nicht so dringend von daher reicht es bis zur nächsten Tour oder grillen !

Sind ja bezahlt und ein Plätzel wirst Du bestimmt haben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (11. August 2009)

Jungs, wie schaut`s morgen mit ner Feierabendrunde aus``?? 

Start 17.30 Uhr am Rathaus?

@Martin187
Hol mir mein Schläuche nach eurem Festival ab.

@underdog01
Habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen. Melde mich dann nächste Woche nochmal telef. bei dir.

@eagleeye
Keine Ahnung was am We. geht. Wahrs. aber Freitag und Sonntag ne Runde. Samtag muss ich mir für "Bikeberatung" bei einer Freundin freihalten

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2009)

17:30 sollte ich hin bekommen !


----------



## EagleEye (12. August 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @eagleeye
> Keine Ahnung was am We. geht. Wahrs. aber Freitag und Sonntag ne Runde. Samtag muss ich mir für "Bikeberatung" bei einer Freundin freihalten
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Gut dann werd ich mal Sonntag den Bikepark auf den Plan setzen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Gut dann werd ich mal Sonntag den Bikepark auf den Plan setzen



, jep, gute Idee.


----------



## Martin187 (13. August 2009)

!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2009)

Da könnt Ihr am SO den neuen Double/Table ausprobieren.


----------



## EagleEye (13. August 2009)

na das ist doch super


----------



## LarsLipp (13. August 2009)

ich aber nicht 

Na dann trozdem viel spass: wo ist denn im Moment der Sommer: man, da wird ja die Holzkohle im Grill nass...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. August 2009)

@Martin187
Wo ist das Video hin?? Viel Spass auf dem Festival 

@LarsLipp
Hab dir noch ein paar Video`s hochgeladen damit der Sommer nicht ganz so trübe ausfällt... 

Pssst, mit einer Hand is sowieso schlecht grillen 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2009)

@ Lars Lipp, Ich klebe eine Spur für Dich ab. Wenn Du dann kommmst ist es wie eine Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (14. August 2009)

So Jungs.
ICH BIN WEG!
Bis nächste Woche!

Gruß Martin


----------



## wawa68 (14. August 2009)

Viel Spass, Martin.


----------



## Martin187 (16. August 2009)

So bin wieder da.

Hier war ja net viel los dieses Wochenende.


----------



## EagleEye (16. August 2009)

och doch Felsenmeer und Beerfelden stand an


----------



## Martin187 (16. August 2009)

Das Video ist wieder Online!


----------



## Black_kite (17. August 2009)

Gude,
wollte mich nach längerer Zeit des Mitlesens hier auch mal anmelden
und den "Füchsen" ein Lob aussprechen! 

Klasse, was Ihr da am M-Werk leistet, 
ich liebe Euren "alten" Trail, der neue ist 
für mein Material wohl noch zu heftig.

Ich war heute mit einem Kumpel am höchsten Punkt 
des hessichen Odenwaldes auf unserem Trail 

(ja, auch da gibt es was...   - ich finde es klasse
über ein paar Kicker, kleinere Northshore-Drops und Anlieger bis 
vor die Haustür surfen zu können!)

und hatte dort später den Christof getroffen, wir sind 
dann gleich mal ne Runde gefahren - War witzig, 
besonders als sich mein Kumpel "verfahren" und 
den Eingang zum Trail verpaßt hatte und erst 10min
später auftauchte... 

Wir dachten schon, der liegt irgendwo... 
Mal gespannt, der wird sich hier bestimmt auch 
noch anmelden...

Ich bin meist zwischen Kaiserturm, Felsberg, Toter Mann
und M-Werk unterwegs. Absolut top, was sich einem 
an Trails offenbart wenn man nur mit offenen Augen 
durch den Wald fährt... 

Lang leben die "Secret Spots"!

Gruß Sven


----------



## yo!achim (17. August 2009)

'tach auch!

Hab erst nächste Woche wieder Internetzugang  , konnte mich eben mal auf der Arbeit einloggen, verbotenerweise

Trotzdem geht die Welt nicht unter

@Martin187
Den Clip hast Du sauber hingekriegt
Die Landung am Gap steht, hab mich aber mit der Premiere zurückgehalten
 bin ab 17.30 bei den Füchsen, klingel mal durch, wird Zeit für die Einweihung

Bis dann


----------



## LarsLipp (17. August 2009)

Hi,

da ist ja mal wieder was los hier! 

Na bei mir dauert das alles noch ein wenig und ich werde wohl erst wieder ende Oktober gas geben. Bali hat vorrang...

Schreibt doch mal, wann ihr oben seid, eventuell komm ich mal zu Fuss vorbei!

Gruß

LarsLipp

Achso: herzlich wilkommen Black_kite

Kitest du?


----------



## Black_kite (17. August 2009)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Achso: herzlich wilkommen Black_kite
> 
> Kitest du?



Danke! 
Nein, ich kite nicht - ich dachte bei dem Nick eher 
an die Milane, welche ich in letzter Zeit immer am 
Ausgang unseres Trails sehe. 

Solang` dort keine GEIER kreisen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (17. August 2009)

Guden.
Ich werde auch gegen 17.30Uhr bei den Füchsen sein.
Kamera ist dabei, also gibts vom Roadgap auch ein Video!

Gruß


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

mal ne blöde Frage, Wo ist das?


----------



## Martin187 (17. August 2009)

Am Fuchstrail ;-)

Sorry aber darüber gibts keine Auskunft!

Also heute ist biken abgesagt. Zu Windig.

Gruß


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

Ok, ist akzeptiert 
Jeder muss halt seine Geheimnisse haben


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. August 2009)

@eagleEye
Nö, kein wirkliches Geheimnis... fahr einfach mal ne Runde mit uns dann bekommst du`s gezeigt

@Black Kite
Na, dann herzlich Willkommen.

@Martin187
Saubere Arbeit!! Da bin ich ja mal auf`s Roadgap gespannt....

Wie schaut`s morgen gegen 18.15 Uhr mal wieder mit ner Runde aus``??

Kommenden Samstag wollte Underdog und Sascha auf ne Runde vorbeikommen. Also schon mal vormerken.

Gruss
chris


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

ok bin dabei 
wie wo wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (17. August 2009)

Servus EagleEye, den DoubleTable noch versucht 

Ist zufällig jemand nächste Woche in Winterberg?


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. August 2009)

Morgen 18.15 Uhr am Rathaus...

Für Samstag steht noch keine Uhrzeit fest. Schreib ich aber noch rein.

@Wawa68
Email schon gelesen?? Underdog01 wollte am Mittwoch hin... Yo!achim und ich wahrs. nächste Woche, da meine Mavic Adapter erst morgen bei Bikecomp. rausgehen.

Wann willst du nach Winterberg??

Gruss
chris


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

ok bin dabei 

Hi wawa ne bei der letzten Abfahrt standen da die Fotografen die haben mich so ausm Konzept gebracht das ich dann wieder drum rum gefahren bin.

Ich muss mal sehen wahrscheinlich übernächstes Wochenende gehts wieder hin dann ist es mein Ziel ihn mitzunehmen


----------



## wawa68 (17. August 2009)

@Mr. Nice: email? nee, keine bekommen. 
Wenn du sie an die Firma geschickt hast, kann ich erst morgen nachlesen  Hast ne PN.

Ich fahre nächsten Montag bis Mittwoch hin, danach ist wieder Messe angesagt...

@EagleEye: gut so, die Fotos können ziemlich unvorsichtig machen... hab mich auch nicht rangewagt.
Nächstes mal, lass ich jemanden voraus fahren und häng mich an den... dann klappts


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

aber nicht das du mich als Testperson vorschickst


----------



## wawa68 (17. August 2009)

pffff, wenn du es nächstes WE sowieso versuchen willst, leg ich mich einfach auf die Lauer  ich kann warten


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

Naja nächstes Wahrscheinlich noch nicht, das danach wohl eher. Vielleicht kann ich sogar nen neues Opfer mitbringen, nen Kollege klang heute recht begeistert.
Er hat zwar nur nen 120mm Fully aber auch damit kann man auf den Strecken ja Spaß haben.


----------



## wawa68 (17. August 2009)

klar langt das... für den Anfang


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

jo, ich glaub ich bekomm den auch weiter 
Er kommt mir so vor wie ich vor ~2 Jahren, schon viel mitm Rad unterwegs (CC) aber auch technische Sachen machen ihm Spaß nur zum FR/DH hat ihn noch keiner gebracht.
Aber da er früher wohl BMX gefahren ist sollte das kein so großes Problem sein 

Nochmal ne andere Sache, ich war gerade unterwegs. Wo isn das Rathaus 
Ist es das Haus wo die Stadtinfo drin ist?


----------



## underdog01 (17. August 2009)

Winterberg ist gerade ziemlich überlaufen wegen all den Ferien. Ich war letzten Mittwoch dort und hab mir eigentlich vorgenommen nicht mehr hinzufahren, solange noch Ferien sind. (Teilweise über 10 Minuten am Lift gestanden.)

Aber wenn die Prominenz nächste Woche anrückt.....   mal sehen! 

Was Ihr euch da in den Wald gezimmert habt ist ganz schön krass!  Bis ich mich das traue (wird wohl nächstes Jahr), ist es wahrscheinlich doppelt so hoch....  

Baut mehr Tables!  Ich komme nächsten Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (17. August 2009)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Baut mehr Tables!  Ich komme nächsten Samstag!



Was sollen wir den mit Tischen im Wald?


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

Essen 
man kann nie genug Essen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (17. August 2009)

Hallo , ihr alle . Ich gehe am Mittwoch zu den Füchsen mal sehen was die neue Karre so hergibt .


----------



## Martin187 (18. August 2009)

Fett ein FR! Das Bike finde ich richtig pervers!
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns!
Oh verdammt,  es ist zu spät und ich zu betrunken. 
Geh pewwen


----------



## PFADFINDER (18. August 2009)

Moin, 

schließe mich doch da mal an - wenn die Prominenz sich in Winterberg die Klinke in die Hand gibt bin ich dabei. 

Morgen abend 18.00 Uhr fahre ich mit einem Kumpel im Taunus. Wenn jemand Zeit hat - Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Micro767 (18. August 2009)

Wie schaut es morgen, Mittwoch denn aus, nach Feierabend ?

Bitte SMS oder so ! Danke !


----------



## EagleEye (18. August 2009)

ich nix ich hab morgen nen Basteltermin


----------



## LarsLipp (18. August 2009)

Grillen?? Morgen??


----------



## wawa68 (18. August 2009)

Grillen 
Jippieh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. August 2009)

OK,

morgen grillen: ein wenig Fleisch habe ich ja. Wer bringt Brot, wer Salat???

Bin wohl morgen früh unterwegs, aber schauen wir mal, wer kommt denn???

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS @wawa: Enchiladas waren wieder lecker....


----------



## wawa68 (19. August 2009)

Ich bring Baguette mit 
... lecker... Enchiladas


----------



## Martin187 (19. August 2009)

Ich bin beim Grillen leider raus!

Hier das Roadgap.


Das Teil ist die Macht!


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2009)

Hi,

ich bin dann noch am See aber so ab 18:00 Uhr zu Hause. 

Sven Brot
Ich ein wenig Fleisch
Mr Nice Salat und Fleisch

Sonst noch wer?

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Glückwunsch für den Prinzen und sein neues Bike... je oller je doller...


----------



## Black_kite (19. August 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Hier das Roadgap.




R E S P E K T! 
Auch das andere Video ist sehr gelungen!

Über Konflikte mit Wanderern brauchst Du Dir glaube ich gar 
keinen Kopf zu machen - Die bekommen bestimmt gar nicht 
mit, was sich da über deren Köpfen abspielt 

Solange nicht die Kettenführung an de Batschkapp schleift...


----------



## LarsLipp (19. August 2009)

RESPEKT,

das wird in meinem Leben nix mehr, hut ab!

Na dann mal weiter so!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrinzPadde (20. August 2009)

Hey Leute, bin aus Heppenheim und bin mal hier über euern Thread gestoßen=)
Ich war gestern mal aufn Alsbacher Schloß unterwegs (leider nur mit meinen gammel standart MTB) und hab mich gewundert wieso ich keinen anderen treffen, waren wohl alle hier im Forum unterwegs

wenn ihr das nächste mal hier in der nähe unterwegs seit, sacht mal bescheid dann würd ich mich mal anschließen.

Gruß Padde!


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. August 2009)

gude - fährt wer am Sonntag?


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. August 2009)

@Pfadfinder
So wie`s moment. schaut steht für Sonntag Lac Blanc an 

Morgen gibt`s ab 13.15 Uhr hier ne Runde. Treffpunkt ist wie immer Rathaus in Bensheim.

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (21. August 2009)

Wie was wo BIKEPARK!?!?!?

Noch nen Platz frei? Wieviele km sind das?

Wann wollt Ihr los, wie lange fährt man....


Kacke und ich habe eigentlich ein Date....


----------



## wawa68 (21. August 2009)

wie? 13 Uhr?
Wollten wir wegen der Hitze nicht erst Abends fahren?


----------



## EL Pablo (21. August 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Pfadfinder
> So wie`s moment. schaut steht für Sonntag Lac Blanc an
> 
> 
> ...



Ich erwarte Dich Sonntag! Geil! Sind mit den üblichen verdächtigen ab morgen da und campen.


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2009)

Ich werd wohl Sonntag ne Runde drehen  nicht vor 11 Uhr 

Morgen wechsle ich die Sportart und schau Live Football in Mannheim


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2009)

Hi,

und wie wars es im Froschfresserland?

Alle noch Gesund??? Die Räder in Ordnung?

Der Arzt hat jetzt die volle Bewegung freigegeben aber nur maximal 3 -5 KG.

Na jetzt kann ich auf jedenn Fall mal paddeln gehen am See!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2009)

na Glückwunsch !


----------



## Martin187 (24. August 2009)

Den Tag gestern würden glaube ich alle die dabei waren gerne rückgänig machen.

1. Chris kann nicht fahren weil er die Steckachstenadapter fürs Vorderrad vergessen hat.
(Yoachim konnte eins besorgen)
2. Ich zerlege mich bei der ersten Abfahrt total und falle aus! (schwere Beckenprellung, Wade gezerrt und leichte Gehirnerschütterung)
3.Wir verfahren uns total und machen 50km umweg um den Chris am Ende des tages wieder an der Liftstation abzuholen.
4. Aff seine Gabel verliert Öl (überall)
5. Auf dem Heimweg haben wir einen Platten am Auto ( Jachecks Auto)

Also der Tag ist nichts sooo schön geworden wie erhofft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (24. August 2009)

Wow...  tut mir Leid zu hören! 

Würde micht trotzdem mal interessieren, wie der Park im Vergleich zu Winterberg ist, kann das mal jemand kurz umreißen?


----------



## Martin187 (24. August 2009)

Winterberg ist besser.

Der Park macht sicher auch Spaß aber es rumpelt halt gut.


----------



## visionthing (24. August 2009)

Gute Besserung!

also ich bin nach gestern total begeistert von dem Park und meiner Meinung nach hat der Park deutlich mehr zu bieten als Winterberg! Allerdings halt mit deutlich mehr geschepper und vielen vielen Wurzeln, was evtl. bei Regen nicht mehr soo viel Spaß macht.

gruß


----------



## PFADFINDER (24. August 2009)

na dann auch gute Besserung von mir. 
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, Lac Blanc mag die BBB-Member nicht.

Da bin ich mit meinem Pedal, dass sich gestern verselbstständigt hat, noch gut bedient. Zum Glück ist es bei überfahren einer Wurzel abgefallen - und nicht auf einem Kicker. Das wäre dann mein erster richtiger one-footer geworden.


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2009)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. August 2009)

@visionthing 
Die Strecken in Lac Blanc können sicherl. Spass machen ABER in dem Zustand wo sie sich moment. präsentieren... Danke nein!!

Die Jungs hier hatten sicherl. viel Spass [ame="http://vimeo.com/5222372"]La Nuts on Vimeo[/ame] und [ame="http://vimeo.com/5170699"]La Fat on Vimeo[/ame]

Außerdem ist es ratsam, egal welche Strecke man fährt, ordentl. Federweg zu haben sonst rumpelt es brutal.

@Martin187
Ja, der Tag war in der Tat eher supotimal...

Das einzige Highlight setzte Aff als er über dieses Gap gesprungen ist http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=5110

Respekt!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## visionthing (24. August 2009)

Naja ich fand es jetzt gestern nicht so schlecht was den zustand der Strecken anging. War wohl noch von PdS ne andere kategorie von Bremswellen gewohnt.  Wenn die Strecken sonst noch besser sind dann wäre es ja geil und Respekt an Aff für das Roadgap! Habe es niemanden springen sehn, gab nur immer viele Picknicker an der Anfahrt.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. August 2009)

Hi,

das sehe ich jetzt auch so: ich Filme nur noch in Lac Blanc!

Gibt da einfach zu viele Verluste!

Wobei die Gegend viel schöner ist als Winterberg. Das steht mal felsenfest. Der Brechsand ist aber echt brutal. Die rote Strecke ist aber echt nett. Für mich sind da aber nicht so viele Optionen wie in Winterberg: entweder ganz klein oder doch zu groß.

Gute Besserung an Martin. Wie ist es denn passiert? Wo denn genau? 

Respekt an AFF, hat das jemand gefimmt? So langsam macht der ja dem Bender Konkurenz. Mal sehen, wo das bei dem endet....


Im nächsten Jahr gibt es hoffentlich weniger verletzte!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (25. August 2009)

Mich hats am ersten Step up im La Fat Trail zerleget. Bin da mit Mach 3 drüber gefolgen und No foot gelandet und das in dieser Steinigen Landung hat mich gut abgeworfen!

Ich werde sicher noch mal nach lac Plac fahren, nur den mit mehr als 4 Stunden schlaf in der Nacht und mit hoffentlich besserer Tagesform!

ich will ja auch mal die anderen Stecken kennenlernen!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (25. August 2009)

Hi,

@Martin: ist schon ein wenig verhext.  

Wie war denn das 901 im Park? Ordentlich gerockt?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. August 2009)

@LarsLipp
Das Material war gut aber der Fahrer.....

Das Gap wurde natürl. auch gefilmt. Musst beim Aff mal nachfragen. Hab nur das hier:
@Visionthing
Wie PdS war noch schlimmer?? Dann brauch ich da erst gar nicht hin.

Gruss
chris


----------



## visionthing (26. August 2009)

PdS ist traumhaft was die Strecken angeht, allerdings sind viele Strecken extrem mit Bremswellen verseucht. Bremswellen fand ich in Lac Blanc fast kein Problem, nur auf der Grünen und der Blauen sind mir welche aufgefallen. Grade auf Nuts und Roots sind ja viele passagen mit Fels und Wurzeln wo sich keine bilden können. 
Ach und lass dich blos nicht verunsichern PdS ist immer eine reise wert! Für mich ist es einfach das Paradies auch wenn einem die Hände schmerzen.


----------



## jatschek (26. August 2009)

Der Aff, der geilste Typ überhaupt.  Super Entertainer!!!

Gibts die Videos von ihm am Gap und den Rest vom Downhill schon irgendwo online?

Viel gibts zum Sonntag ja nicht mehr hinzuzufügen. Den Tag hätte man lieber daheim bleiben sollen oder schön gemütlich ne Runde um Bensheim drehen sollen. Da ging einfach zuviel schief. 

Aber der Bikepark Lac Blanc ist dennoch einer der besten die ich kenne. Und das rumpeln gehört dazu. Wozu hat man denn nen Mountainbike mit ~180mm Federweg vorne/hinten? Für perfekt geshapede Waldautobahnen tuts schließlich auch nen Hardtail.  

Ich fahr auf jeden Fall demnächst wieder hin. Aber dann nur mit Navi!!!


----------



## LarsLipp (27. August 2009)

Hi,

Air AFF Video ist auf Youtube: mal sehen, wie und wo das bei dem noch endet...

An mir ging die Parlsaison ja mit 2 Besuchen recht schwach vorbei, aber das was der da macht wird in dem Leben eh nix mehr....

Werde dann mal noch an den See gehen und meni Hähnchen verarbeiten...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (28. August 2009)

Sers zusammen,

Winterberg war sowas von geil... leider fall ich jetzt auch erstmal aus.
einen Table viel zu weit gesprungen, Noselandung und schön über den Lenker abgeflogen... auf Kopf und Schulter gelandet, Panzer gebrochen aber zum Glück nur Prellungen und Zerrungen (soweit ich das beurteilen kann).
Naja, mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)

Uf Panzer gebrochen? Ich hätte nicht gedacht das sowas geht, na dann mal gute Besserung und stell dich mal in die Ecke der Invaliden


----------



## wawa68 (28. August 2009)

jaja, das Schulterstück ist bis zur Mitte eingerissen. Dementsprechend sieht die Schulter aus...


----------



## LarsLipp (28. August 2009)

Hi,

@Wawa: na dann komm doch in meine Krankenhütte. Spass beiseite: dein Protektor war wohl besser als meiner: bei mir ging ja was an mir Kaputt.
Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes. Wo ist es denn genau passiert?

@All: Parkverbot für alle ab jetzt: sonst gibt es ja ur noch Invaliden: OK, gilt nicht für den AFF, da kann nix Kaputt gehen. Der kann ja mal ein paar Fallübungen mit anschließendem abrollen mit uns üben!!!

Dann können wir ja die BBB in BIBB ändern, oder BBB&I...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)

Nix da ich will am Sonntag in Park davon lass ich mich nicht abhalten


----------



## wawa68 (28. August 2009)

Moin LarsLipp,
jeden Tag mit der Übungsstrecke begonnen und dort die Table geübt, bis ich sie schön in die Landung gesprungen bin und dann im Park spielen gegangen... am letzten Tag die erste Line gleich perfekt gesprungen und völlig beglückt wieder hoch und gleich nochmal aber einmal mehr getreten... die Landung um einen Meter überflogen, auf dem Vorderrad gelandet aber erst kurz vor dem Einschlag realisiert, was gleich passiert und über den Lenker, ungespitzt auf Kopf und Schulter eingeschlagen.
Hab natürlich jetzt überall Blessuren aber schlimmer ist nur die Schulter, geschwollen, böse gezerrt und eingeschränkt. Kann sie aber selbstständig in alle Richtungen bewegen.


----------



## Micro767 (28. August 2009)

Und auch Dir gute Besserung !


----------



## wawa68 (28. August 2009)

Gracias


----------



## LarsLipp (28. August 2009)

Hi,

na das klingt ja noch einigermaßen OK. Schulter wird bestimmt na ganze Weile zwicken. Zum Glück haben wir ja für den Winter den Shuttle-AFF. Da brauchen wir nicht so viel zu strampeln. Wobei: ich muss erst mal wieder Bike fitt werden.

Da geh ich jetzt mal an den windigen See und paddel ne Runde: Muss mich ja auch Surffitt machen! 

So wie es aussieht, ist meine Kündigung durch und ich bin FREI!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (28. August 2009)

Glückwunsch, dann hast du es je geschafft 
komme grade vom Onkel Doktor, nix gebrochen nur geprellt, die nächsten werden wohl ein paar lustige Tage


----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)

wie gibts dann wawa auf drogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (28. August 2009)

auf ibuprofen 800


----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)




----------



## Micro767 (28. August 2009)

Hab ich was verpasst ? LarsLipp !


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. August 2009)

@wawa68
Na, dann lass dir mal die Ibu`s schmecken !! Von uns auch gute Besserung (und natürl. auich an alle anderen Invaliden)

@Micro767
Nee, das Stand schon länger im Raum... 

Was geht bei dir am We.??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (29. August 2009)

Hi,
@Micro: ja. Wir müssen mal wieder grillen.

Ich habe meinen Job gekündigt und hoffe nun das mich das Arbeitsamt nicht sperrt. Dann mach ich mich Selbstständig und hoffe da irgendwas bewegen zu können.

So, nachher lass ich mich noch ein wenig Physitherapeutisch behandeln und paddel mal wieder ne Runde am See. Vieleicht wag ich mich auch mal aufs Rad und fahr ne Runde locker durch die Gegend: Aber irgendwie muss es dann schon bergauf gehgen: Bergab aber auf der Strasse... Kommt jetzt aber aufs Wetter an...


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2009)

Moin Moin,

mmh was geht am diesem WE ? Heute vielleicht noch ne Runde ?

Morgen ? Heute Abend Sommernacht Party bei LA größtem Verein  dem TV, k.A. wie ich morgen fit bin 

Bin die letzten 3 Tage 149km geradelt, gestern alleine 85km


----------



## EagleEye (29. August 2009)

ne ich höchsten heute, morgen ist bei mir Beerfelden angesetzt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2009)

, Angemeldet !


----------



## LarsLipp (2. September 2009)

Hi,

what soll dat denn? Angemeldet? Beim Buckerunnerrenne oder wo?

Wenn das Wetter nochmal passt, können wir nochmal grillen. Na diese Woche ist ja Winzerfest, da sollte ich es ja in diesem Jahr mal hinschaffen.

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: Recht ruhig hier im Moment: sollen wir einen Invaliden-Thread aufmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (2. September 2009)

Da wäre ich dabei!

Werde in den nächsten Tagen versuchen mal aufs Rad zu steigen.

Ohne das Airtime Adrenalien schrumpfen mir langsam die Eier!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2009)

Jep, Buckelnunnerrenne .
Seht zu daß Ihr Euch anmeldet.


----------



## Martin187 (3. September 2009)

Bin angemeldet, kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ich auch fahren kann.

An meinem Becken hat sich eine komische Beule entwickelt die gewackelt hat wie ein Wasserbett, also bin ich zum Doc. Der hat mir dann nach der Ultraschalluntersuchung gesagt das eine Vene geplatzt ist und mein Becken und Bein mit Blut voll läuft. SUPER!

Morgen gehts zum chirugen und mal sehen ob der die Plörre absaugen kann.

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (4. September 2009)

Hi,

@Martin: viel Glück. Wird schon.
Aber bis dahin bist du wieder Fitt

Na ich dachte ich könnte em Rennen ein paar Foto's machen und muss jetzt leider feststellen, dass ich in Bali bin.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. September 2009)

@ Martin
Und ?  Plörre abgesaugt ?


----------



## Martin187 (4. September 2009)

Jup alles abgesagt.
Meine Verletztung nennt man "abgeledert" dabei reist die Haut vom Muskel ab. Daher die taubheit und die Bluttasche.
Sport darf ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (5. September 2009)

Hi,

gibt es heute ne Invalidenrunde?

Habe bis ca. 14:00 Uhr Physio.

Geht wer aufs Winzerfest?

Fragen über Fragen.

LarsLipp


----------



## EagleEye (5. September 2009)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich nen faulen Tag machen, daher würde für mich nur das Winzerfest in Frage kommen, weil ich muss auch noch mein LTD bisschen bearbeiten.


----------



## yo!achim (7. September 2009)

n'Abend zusammen!

Wir sind zurück aus den Alpen, ca. 10000 hm bergab und ohne Ausfälle an Material und Pilot, und das bei den Strecken 

Man braucht dort aber nicht mehr hin, da ab 28.8. keine Downhillbikes !!
mehr mit dem Lift befördert werden 

Nur Dank der Diskussionsfähigkeit von Mr.Nice konnten wir an allen vier Tagen trotzdem liften - also etwa 25 mal diskutieren - denn wir sind ja nun wirklich keine Downhiller, oder?   Wir haben auch brav den CC - Helm aufgesetzt und die Rüstung weggelassen

Werde mich für Beerfelden anmelden denk ich ....

@Martin187
Gehe morgen mal zu den Füchsen, ab 17.30 falls Du Zeit hast.

Bis denne....


----------



## jatschek (7. September 2009)

Und mit welcher Begründung wurde die Beförderung der Downhillbikes verweigert?

Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## Martin187 (8. September 2009)

Yo!achims arbeit den Kicker noch etwas höher zu bauen hat sich gelohnt!
Ca. 4 meter hoch und 8-9 meter weit!

Yo!achim ich liebe unser Baby!


----------



## LarsLipp (8. September 2009)

Hui,

sieht das geil aus. Na zuschauen macht ja auch spass.

Aber ist doch wahr: wer fährt denn nen Downhiller???

Da sollte der Mr Nice doch keine Probleme bekommen, oder sieht man die 200mm Federweg???

Das Wetter passt ja noch für 2 Tage und ich kann an den See!

Eventuell kann ich aber mal zu shooting bei den Füchsen vorbeikommen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. September 2009)

@Jatschek
Es gab scheinbar mehrere bedauerliche Vorfälle mit Wanderer.... desh. sollen keine DH Bikes mehr transportiert werden. Eine Definition was ein DH Bike ist haben sie aber nicht.

@Yo!achim




Und noch en paar mehr bei mir im Album.

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (9. September 2009)

@Chris: geile Bilder, bin begeistert!


----------



## underdog01 (9. September 2009)

Sehr geile Bilder sind das geworden, haben teilweise, finde ich, Magazin-Qualität!


----------



## Micro767 (9. September 2009)

Und ich konnte nicht mit 

Schaut aus als wäre es recht frisch gewesen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2009)

@Micro767
Jipp, war frisch im Schatten aber bei den Trails wurde dir auch ganz schnell wieder warm!!

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (9. September 2009)

na? gar keiner auf dem Fest?


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2009)

@wawa68
Doch sitze hier im Winzerdorf (in der Winzerfestzentrale) und hab Dienst. Hab mich jetzt mal irgendwo in ein ungesichertes Netzwerk eingeloggt.

Bin heute auch noch bis 01.00 Uhr hier... schau doch mal vorbei.

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (9. September 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @wawa68
> Doch sitze hier im Winzerdorf (in der Winzerfestzentrale) und hab Dienst. Hab mich jetzt mal irgendwo in ein ungesichertes Netzwerk eingeloggt.
> 
> Bin heute auch noch bis 01.00 Uhr hier... schau doch mal vorbei.
> ...




Das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst oder?


----------



## wawa68 (9. September 2009)

Sers Chris, 
sorry... lieg schon flach, muß wieder früh raus 
Morgen wäre ich eher bereit.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2009)

Klar is das mein Ernst!! Warum auch nicht??

@Wawa68
Morgen bin ich auch ab 20.30 Uhr da. Viel. hat ja noch einer Lust sich mit uns zu treffen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (9. September 2009)

Wer nimmt den ein Laptop mit auf's Winerfest?

Was genau musst Du da machen (als Dienst)? Nix Wein verkaufen?


----------



## wawa68 (9. September 2009)

dann morgen


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2009)

Nö, hab hier die Festleitung ínne und schaue gerade Fussball

http://www.stream2watch.com/

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (9. September 2009)

wünsch euch allen eine ruhige Nacht, speziell natürlich dir, Chris.

N8 und bis morgen


----------



## PFADFINDER (9. September 2009)

Grüß Gott - Serfaus war wohl schön - da wird man doch fast neidisch. Aber Herbert - mach in Zukunft auf den Bildern einen entspannteren Eindruck - obwohl, ich glaube ich weiß warum, wenn ich mir den Weg so anschauen. 

Komme gerade aus dem Taunus - es lohnt sich da hi zu fahren, habe heute ein komplettes nagelneues Laufrad mitsamt Bremsscheibe gefunden - haha, da ärgert sich bestimmt gerade einer - na ja, bin ja nett und habs im Fundbüro gepostet. 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## EagleEye (9. September 2009)

ui dann komm ich morgen auch mal vorbei, heute bin ich nicht mehr bewegungsfähig


----------



## EagleEye (9. September 2009)

wie kann mann ein laufrad verlieren?


----------



## PFADFINDER (9. September 2009)

Na ja, zur Verteidigung muss man sagen, dass es auf dem Parkplatz lag. Aber selbst dass ist schon merkwürdig. Noch besser, wäre, wenn er das Bike vergessen hätte  

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob derjenige sich überhaupt meldet - na ja, bei ca. 250,- EUR Neupreis wird er sich melden


----------



## underdog01 (9. September 2009)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Grüß Gott - Serfaus war wohl schön - da wird man doch fast neidisch. Aber ******- mach in Zukunft auf den Bildern einen entspannteren Eindruck - obwohl, ich glaube ich weiß warum, wenn ich mir den Weg so anschauen.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch



Ich hab mich halt konzentriert! 

(Mach ma meinen Namen wech in Deinem Post bitte!) 
Hast Du morgen früh Zeit? ich bin in Umstadt unterwegs!


@Mr. Nice: Lockeren Job abgegriffen, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (9. September 2009)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Grüß Gott - Serfaus war wohl schön - da wird man doch fast neidisch. Aber Herbert - mach in Zukunft auf den Bildern einen entspannteren Eindruck - obwohl, ich glaube ich weiß warum, wenn ich mir den Weg so anschauen.
> 
> Komme gerade aus dem Taunus - es lohnt sich da hi zu fahren, habe heute ein komplettes nagelneues Laufrad mitsamt Bremsscheibe gefunden - haha, da ärgert sich bestimmt gerade einer - na ja, bin ja nett und habs im Fundbüro gepostet.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch



So besser?

Muss morgen leider arbeiten. Erst wieder am WE - dann vielleicht Beerfelden.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. September 2009)

@Underdog01
Jipp, alles locker und im grünen Bereich. Aber warum Herbert??

@Pfadfinder
Das mit dem Laufrad kennt yo!achim ganz gut wobei er ist zur Sicherheit nochmal drüber gefahren bevor er weg wollte

Was für ein gutes Stück ist es denn? 

Ja, schade dass du in Serfaus als alter DH`ler nicht dabei warst. Beim nächsten mal wieder.

Gruss
chris


----------



## underdog01 (9. September 2009)

Viel besser. Günther!  Danke!

Wochenende habe ich zufällig auch frei..  Vieleich komme ich mal mit!?
Am Freitag den 18. diesen Monats fahre ich nach Winterberg, schon mal zum vormerken...

@Mr. : Weil realname im Forum irgendwie Kacke ist!


----------



## PFADFINDER (9. September 2009)

@ Herbert. Pass in Heubach auf dem Spielplatz-Trail auf. Habe da letzte Woche fast den örtlichen Revieroberforstamtsrat über den Haufen gefahren. Weiß nicht, ob der dass so doll fand - konnte aber nicht nachfragen - hatte fast Lichtgeschwindigkeit drauf - hab zwar gebremst, kam aber erst in Heubach zum stehen. Also vorsicht vor Sprengfallen, Löchern etc.


----------



## PFADFINDER (9. September 2009)

@ Mr. Nice: kann ich noch nicht sagen - nicht dass jeder Depp meint, er müsste mir erzählen, dass es seins wäre.

@underdog01 - nach Winterberg fahre ich auch nochmal - aber erst im Oktober - wenn der dann noch auf ist. Am 18. fahre ich nach Saalbach. Da geht's nicht.


----------



## LarsLipp (10. September 2009)

Hi,

nee, das erzählt nicht jeder Depp: ist doch mainz Wobei ich eher eins für hinten bäucht, aber ersatzteile sind immer gut. Ich könnt es auch gegen ein nicht mehr ganz rundes SOS mit Deora Nabe tauschen, das kannst du ja dann dem echten Besitzer zurückgeben. 

Winzerfest wohl eher wieder am Samstag oder vieleicht auch Freitag noch ne RUnde. Heute ist mal wieder grillen angesagt, OK ausnahmsweise nicht bei mir, ich bin mal wieder eingeladen.

Man Oh man, der Boss stresst ein wenig... Aber bald ist es wohl rum!

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## one track mind (10. September 2009)

`tach, 
geht heute jemand am meli fahren? wenn ja dann bitte melden.

uhrzeitlich bin ich flexibel.


----------



## PFADFINDER (10. September 2009)

@larslipp - ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt. Kann ja die Aufkleber abziehen und über die deore-nabe kleben - dann fällts bestimmt nicht auf.


----------



## LarsLipp (11. September 2009)

Hi,

und du sagst die war schon etwas "unrund"...

Kannst ja ruhig mal nen Arbeitslosen verletzen Radkollegen unterstützen!

mal zu ehrlichen Findern:
Ich war am Kerwesonntag ein wenig bedüselt so gegen 15:00 Uhr zum Rodauer See unterwegs zum paddeln.

Um 19:00 Uhr weckt mich die Elli. Hu, ich dachte du wärst ertrunken...

OK, wo ist meine Sonnenbrille? Weg.

Dientags kommt dann so ein netter Herr und fragt, ob ich am Sonntag meine Brille verloren habe! Na da war ich aber wieder froh und erstaunt, dass es doch noch ehrliche Finder gibt. Wahrscheinlich hat der mich aber auch nur wegen dem Surfbrett erkannt

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: 2 Weizen in 20 Minuten in der Sonne sind heftig, vor allem, wemm man vorher schon2 und nen Schnaps hat... Don't do this at Home.


----------



## underdog01 (11. September 2009)

Ich habe mal alle meine Bilder von Serfaus auf RapidShare hochgeladen, hier die Links:

http://rapidshare.com/files/278489715/Bilder_Serfaus.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278489718/Bilder_Serfaus.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/278533623/Bilder_Serfaus.part3.rar.html

Sind drei mal 100 MB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (12. September 2009)

Hi,

jemand mit dabei ne Trailless Round zu fahren? Uhrzeit noch offen, nicht zu späth, da ich noch an den See will!
Gerne auch morgen...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (12. September 2009)

Moin, 

kann heute leider nicht - muss arbeiten. Aber morgen würde ich ganz gerne nach BF fahren. Möchte sich jemand dazu gesellen?

@LarsLipp - Laufradbesitzer hat sich gemeldet - und ich glaube, ich kann ihm deine Derore nicht unterjubeln.


----------



## yo!achim (12. September 2009)

'tach auch zusammen!

@Mr.Nice
Die Bilder sind echt klasse geworden, und danke für's "Titelbild" 

Übrigens: Wäre ich über mein Laufrad nicht drübergefahren, würde es jetzt
noch in Italien liegen..... so wars wohl besser

Bin dieses WE raus (arbeiten), nächstes dann Beerfelden, hab noch 2 Plätze frei.

@Martin187
Hab die Landung am Roadgap etwas abgerundet, da ich nur noch ein Hinterrad hab das keinen Höhenschlag hat.
Werde morgen mal gegen 17.00 am Trail sein, sonst wer noch?

Bis dann....


----------



## Martin187 (12. September 2009)

Mosche.
Ich denke das ich morgen auch da bin.

Nächstes WE würde ich auch nach BF fahren um mal ne Runde zu drehen bevor das Rennen ist.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (13. September 2009)

Hi,

ich bin wach und werde noch Frühstücken und will dann heute auf jedenn Fall ne Runde drehen.

ABER OHNE Trails, und nicht so späth.

@Micro: und Fitt?

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (13. September 2009)

'tach auch

@Martin187
wird später heute bei mir und hab noch zu Hause zu tun, Fuchstrail fällt heute aus.

Hab Mo + Di frei   und werde dann was starten.

Werde heute Abend bei Hibike bestellen. Falls noch jemand was braucht bitte mit Artikelnummer über PN....

Bis dann


----------



## Martin187 (13. September 2009)

Alles klar.
Werde später mit Big Toe und seiner Freundin zu den Füchsen fahren.
Habe mal  ein 110 HT Rohr gekauft das ich die Trail entwässerung noch etwas optimieren kann.

Werde gegen 17Uhr dort sein.
Morgen muss ich joggen gehen um mich auch den Jog and Rock lauf vorzubereiten.

Dienstag könnte was gehen, is aber noch nicht sicher. Muss ja auch weiter bei meinem Mädel in der Wohnung schaffen.

Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2009)

Sonntag den 27´ten September,

kommen 2 Ortsfremde Bekannte von mir, aus Mainz und Bad Hersfeld und wir wollen unsere typische -> Ohly Turm -> Meli -> Auerbacher Schloß Tour ab Bensheim Treffpunkt OBI und oder Bahnhof fahren. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. 

Wer also Lust und Zeit hat


----------



## LarsLipp (14. September 2009)

Hi,

@Martin: ich habe noch Rohr im Keller, wenn du noch brauchst...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. September 2009)

Hi,

es bewegt sich was: drückt mir doch mal bitte für die nächsten Tage die Daumen!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (17. September 2009)

wird gemacht.

@Yo!achim: Samstag Zeit zum Biken&Buddeln?

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (17. September 2009)

n'Abend!

@LarsLipp
Was bewegt sich? Denke mal jobmäßig.... dann viel Glück 

@Martin187
Biken & Buddeln klingt gut
Werde zwecks Rüstung mit'm Auto hochfahrn, denn das Gap ist noch nicht
in trockenen Tüchern wie man so schön sagt.
Beerfelden laß ich aus, jetzt um fünf vor 12 noch was reißen hat keinen
Sinn denk ich, da hätte man öfter mal hinfahren sollen.

Bin ja auch eher Freerider als Downhiller.... oder Mr.Nice?

bis die Tage


----------



## Martin187 (17. September 2009)

Nist du den Angemeldet?

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (18. September 2009)

Bin nicht angemeldet, werd ich wohl auch nicht.
Was ist mit Dir?


----------



## Martin187 (18. September 2009)

Bin angemeldet habe aber noch nicht bezahlt.
Wir hätten ja noch nächstes WE um mal eine Trainingsrunde in BF zu drehen.
Also Bock hätte ich schon! Nur muss ich erst mal schauen ob ich 35Bucks auftreiben kann.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (18. September 2009)

Nächstes WE hab ich Dienst, geht also nur diesen Sonntag.
Wir reden morgen nochmal.
Hab den Radträger am Auto und könnte Dich abholen, sag bescheid.


----------



## LarsLipp (18. September 2009)

Hi,

@Joachim: ja.
@Joachim: sind die Teile schon da? Dann muss isch die neue Kette nicht erst an das alte Ritze gewöhnen...

Mist, jetzt wollt ich an den See und die Sonne ist weg! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (18. September 2009)

Ja, pünktlich zum Feierabend ist die Sonne weg.
Aber der Nachbar hat das Paket von Hibike angenommen

Die Kette für 11,50 oder so wird nachgeliefert, sonst ist alles da.
Werde gleich mal ein wenig schrauben gehen


----------



## Micro767 (18. September 2009)

Alle haben Spaß und ich auch nur nicht auf dem Rad 

Vielleicht Sonntag


----------



## yo!achim (18. September 2009)

@Micro767
mitunter kann man auch ohne Rad Spaß haben, klar......
Sonntag dreh ich ne Runde mit Petra, (oder Beerfelden)??
Beides nix für Dich, oder?

Ich hab übrigens jetzt auf posermäßige 76cm Lenkermaß aufgerüstet,
in der Luft könnte das von Vorteil sein - ein Tabletop wird dann wohl zur Spagatnummer - aber den hab ich ja eh nicht drauf 
Und so krasse Spitzkehren wie in Serfaus sind ja auch eher selten...oder Mr.Nice !??? Immer noch ganze 78cm?

Fühlt sich schon extrem an aber auch irgendwie nicht übel, na wir werden sehen. Absägen geht immer!
Wenn man der Fachwelt Glauben schenkt, wird man Lenker von 68cm wohl bald belächeln. Kann ich ja dann aufm CC - Bike montieren 

@Martin187
Werde morgen gegen 13.00 hochfahrn. (und nehme den alten Lenker mit, sicher ist sicher)

Bis dann.....


----------



## Martin187 (18. September 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> @Martin187
> Werde morgen gegen 13.00 hochfahrn. (und nehme den alten Lenker mit, sicher ist sicher)
> 
> Bis dann.....



So um die Zeit werde ich auch Oben sein.
Alten Lenker mitnehmen?? (Die Handsäge ist doch sicher leichter ;-)

Sonntag Beerfelden? Evtl. Ja. 
Sonntag Morgen ist halt erst mal der Bensheimer Jog and Rock angesagt.
Je nach dem wie es mir danach geht.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. September 2009)

@Yo!achim
Klar bist du ein Downhiller 

Was für einen Lenker hast du dir geordert?? 

Werde morgen mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Wobei ich eigentl. vorher bei Martin187 wg. dem Knacken mal vorbeischauen wollte...

Sonntag morgen muss ich erst Tina gegen 08.30 Uhr zum Bahnhof nach Mannheim fahren aber danach wäre ich BF nicht abgeneigt.

@Martin187
Wie schaut`s bei dir? Was machen die Renovierungsarbeiten??

@Mirco767
Sorry, aber am Sonntag, den 27. muss ich arbeiten. Ist ja Bundestagswahl...

Wie sieht`s bei dir unter der Woche aus?? Wird Zeit, dass wir uns doch nochmal wg. der Lampe unterhalten.

Guten Thread gibt`s hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020&highlight=lampe&page=32

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (19. September 2009)

Hi,

ansonsten keiner Unterwegs heute? Füchse ist für mich jaa nur zum vorbeischauen interessant: selbst wennich wieder gesund bin

Wenn die Sonne rauskommt geht's nochmal an den See: das Wasser ist noch recht warm, eventuell schaff ich es aber auch noch zu den Füchsen. 
Da meld ich mich aber nochmal, dann kannst du eventuell da Ritzel mal mitbringen!

Micro: morgen wäre ich bestimmt auch mal mit dabei! 

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## yo!achim (19. September 2009)

Moin moin!

@Mr.Nice
Hab den Sixpack Millenium, 310g bei 760mm mit'n paar schönen Tribals drauf. In weiß UND in schwarz

@LarsLipp
Ich nehm den Kram mit, fahr eh mit dem Auto hoch.

Wegen morgen geb ich hier später bescheid.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende


----------



## yo!achim (19. September 2009)

n'Abend!

So, das Roadgap ging heute ein gutes Dutzend mal gleich im zweiten Anlauf. Danke für den Input Martin

@Mr.Nice
Mit dem ungekürzten Poser - Lenker übrigens, also es scheint als kriegt man enormen Druck aufs Vorderrad und in der Luft fühlt sich's auch gut an - auf jeden Fall braucht man kein Deo mehr
Ich laß den erstmal, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat will man keinen schmaleren mehr wahrscheinlich.

Morgen werd ich erst mal ins Physio gehn und dann ne Runde mit Petra drehn, wenns nicht zu spät ist geht vielleicht noch ne Session am Hirschkopf oder bei den Füchsen.
Beerfelden ist nicht drin morgen, hatte heute mein Erfolgs - Erlebnis und werde es morgen locker angehn.

Schönen Abend noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (20. September 2009)

Guden.
10km in 52Minuten ist mein Ergebniss von heute.
Wäre sicher noch mehr gegangen, bin aber zu Anfangs mit einem Kumpel gelaufen.

Bei mir geht heute nix mehr mit Biken. Die Beine sind zu schwer.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2009)

Tja, Wetter war ja toll heute  doch leider war´s nix mit biken heute  

Ne, jammern sollte ich nicht war ein guter Tag auch ohne Bike


----------



## wawa68 (20. September 2009)

guden,

bin wieder da, Comersee ist wirklich der absolute Hammer!!

Vielen Dank @Mr. Nice für den Tip und die tollen Touren, leider waren die Gondeln abgeschaltet 
haben aber einige eigene geniale Abfahrten entdeckt... die waren dann auch nicht so ambitioniert wie die aus der Freeride


----------



## PFADFINDER (20. September 2009)

Grüße aus Saalbach. Leogang, die 5-Gondel-Tour und vor allem die X-Line sind der Hammer. Hab auch gleich meinen Dämpfer zerlegt. Da ist die Luft raus. ich steig jetzt auf Stahlfeder um - hat jemand einen Tip (auser DHX 5)? Muss mir dann morgen leider einen DHler leihen


----------



## wawa68 (20. September 2009)

Sers Pfadfinder, klingt ja geil 
hab leider noch keine grossen Erfahrungen mit Stahlfedern... nur dem ausm BigHit.


----------



## Martin187 (20. September 2009)

DHX 4.0 ;-) oder halr gleich den RC4 
Mit einem Fox Dämpfer kannst du nix falsch machen!


----------



## yo!achim (21. September 2009)

@PFADFINDER
Da Du mit Einstellen und Setup nix am Hut hast wäre der FOX Van R für Dich nicht verkehrt. Ist der günstigste aus der Fox Stahlfeder - Familie, immerhin Zugstufe und Federvorspannung gehen einzustellen.
Denke das reicht für Dich (vorerst)
Allerdings müsste die Federhärte ermittelt werden, bei Luft ist das ja kein Problem.
Wenn Du da Hilfe brauchst meld Dich nochmal.


----------



## underdog01 (21. September 2009)

Ich bin mit dem DHX 5 sehr zufrieden. Macht auch auf Touren Spaß, da das ProPedal erstaunlich gut funktioniert. 

Der DHX 5.0 läuft dieses Jahr aus (Im Sinne von "Auslaufmodell", hat also nichts mit Undichtigkeit zu tun!) Daher ist der ggf. sogar günstig zu bekommen. Was der neue DHX RC4 besser kann, weiß ich nicht, hab ich mich noch nicht mit befasst. Zitat Website:

"engineered to the demands of the world's most brutal downhill courses and the athletes who make them look easy." (mir läuft es eiskalt den Rücken runter )

However...   Am kommenden Donnerstag fahre ich vermutlich nach Winterberg, hat jemand Bock und Zeit mich zu begleiten?


----------



## one track mind (21. September 2009)

mein DHX 5.0 coil verliert luft -an der druckstufe muss ihn demnächst mal einschicken... 
also das thema luftverlust wär für mich kein argument, von luftdämpfer auf stahl zu wechseln, weil alle aktuellen stahlfederdämpfer auch mit zusätzlichen luftkammern arbeiten. 

btw.: geht mittwoch jemand fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (21. September 2009)

hab Mittwoch frei leider nicht auch Do
können mal telefonieren, hab heute und morgen spät.

@underdog01
könnte nächste Woche Mo und Fr anbieten, diesen Do geht leider garnix


----------



## wawa68 (21. September 2009)

@underdog, würde so gerne wieder hin, leider werden meine nächsten freien Tage wohl erst im Dezember sein


----------



## underdog01 (21. September 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> hab Mittwoch frei leider nicht auch Do
> können mal telefonieren, hab heute und morgen spät.
> 
> @underdog01
> könnte nächste Woche Mo und Fr anbieten, diesen Do geht leider garnix



Im Laufe des Tages hat sich der Donnerstag als für mich einzig möglicher Tag manifestiert. Mittwoch muß ich dringend so Sachen wie Steuererklärung, Küche kaufen, usw. machen (alles was unheimlich Spaß macht halt :kotz

Dumm gelaufen... 

Nächste Woche habe ich nur Dienstag und das WE frei.
Wobei am WE ja Beerfelden buckel nunner rennt. Da würde ich zumindest als Zuschauer wenigstens einen Tag hin wollen.

Mann, Mann, die Zeit rennt... Oktober noch und dann ist Winterberg dicht bis zum Frühjahr...


----------



## underdog01 (21. September 2009)

wawa68 schrieb:


> @underdog, würde so gerne wieder hin, leider werden meine nächsten freien Tage wohl erst im Dezember sein



Na dann hat sich Winterberg für Dich für dieses Jahr erledigt.

Mein Beileid!


----------



## PFADFINDER (21. September 2009)

Danke Jungs. yo!achim hat wahrscheinlich recht. Und da das Helius ja kaum wippt, brauch ich wohl keinen intelligenten Dämpfer.

Habe mir heute ein rotwild red two ausgeliehen. Goiiillll. Knapp 4.000 hm vernichtet. Ich will hier nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Martin187 (21. September 2009)

@Yo!achim
Wie sieht dieses WE mit Beerfelden aus? Oder eher Winterberg?
Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob ich die 35â¬ fÃ¼rs Buckel Rennen flott machen soll.

Mittwoch kÃ¶nnte man ne Runde Biken einlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. September 2009)

.........2 1/2 Tage fahren..........ne menge Spaß,.........Seeding Run.......

2 " Rennläufe " ..........wo bekommst Du das für 35 Ocken geboten !

Melde Dich an, mehr Spaß und Fahren bekommst Du sonst nirgends 

geboten !


----------



## yo!achim (21. September 2009)

@Martin187
Ich muß doch arbeiten kommendes WE 
Beerfelden fällt somit aus. 
Beim Gap hatte ich übrigens nicht mal eine ganze Sekunde Airtime!
(Mir kam das wesentlich länger vor!!)
Heißt also etwa 7m pro Sekunde - den Tacho kann ich mir also sparen
Vielleicht doch langsamer und dafür höher????
Buddeln war heute nix, trocken wie die Wüste Gobi, hab dafür ein paar Kubikmeter Holz weggeräumt - für den kanadischen Teil
(und zwei Zecken kassiert)
Mittwoch ne Runde springen ? Klar!


----------



## Martin187 (21. September 2009)

Gut!


----------



## yo!achim (22. September 2009)

'tach auch!

bei dem Wetter Spätdienst ist einfach zum :kotz:

Hat jemand Bock auf ne Enduro -Runde morgen? LarsLipp? one track mind?
So ab 11.00 für ca. 2-3 Stunden.

Ansonsten geh ich zu den Füchsen...

@Martin187
Hoffe Du bist nicht in der Landung steckengeblieben, die war noch bissi weich weil ich was draufgeschippt hatte. Den Balken am Absprung hab ich noch weggelassen, ich brauch noch ne Weile

Bis dann


----------



## Martin187 (22. September 2009)

Guden.
Jo Landung ist weich, geht aber. Ich würde den Ladehügel aber noch etwas abtragen.

Die weitere Line müssen wir mal zusammen ausschauen.
Den Anfang finde ich super aber dann ist man zu schnell unten. Ich würde gerne durch das Gestrüpp in die Grube.
Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (22. September 2009)

DH Strecke auf dem Feldberg !?

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/bad_homburg/?em_cnt=1950139&


----------



## yo!achim (23. September 2009)

@Micro767
Klingt gut, aber wenn es mal wirklich nen Lift am Feldi geben sollte, der Biker befördert,
dann brauchen die Wandersleut Protektoren 
Und bis das mal Realität wird fahr ich 'n Elektrobike mit tiefem Einstieg 
Solange nehm ich die Schaufel bzw. Säge selbst in die Hand bzw. Shuttle oder kurbel halt.

@Martin187
OK durchs Gestrüpp, da braucht's auf jeden ne Machete und ein Fass Autan 
Wir werden sehn...........

Gut 'nacht


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. September 2009)

Hallo , ich will heute mal mit ein " paar " Werkzeugen in den Wald oberhalb vom Fuchstrail einen Anlieger bauen ! Da ist eine schönner flowiger Trail über zwei Stämme und da will ich ein Paar mods vornehmen . Das ganze soll mehr Speed als dirt werden . Bei Intresse meldet euch doch hier oder per pn.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. September 2009)

War nix heute zu trocken der Erdboher hatte keinen Grip.

@Martin + yo!achim : Das wird ja immer noch besser !!!!! 

Respect vor der Zeit und der Arbeit die ihr investriert , das macht euch so schnell keiner nach .

Wenn mein Dämpfer nicht bald kommt dreh ich durch 
Das Ghost 1x richtig bewegt und schon am Arsch !
Bis bald im wald .

Ps: ein Geiles Video aus der Region [ame="http://vimeo.com/6422417"]DaPone Dreck Attack on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Martin187 (23. September 2009)

fettes Video. Wie gut das ich Live dabei war!
Wer die Augen aufhält kann mich ein paar mal entdecken.

Yo!achim: Heute zu was gekommen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (24. September 2009)

'tach auch!
@SRX-Prinz
kann das video nicht auf der Arbeit ansehn (gesperrt)
mache das daheim.

@Martin187 
Bin bissl mit otm gesprungen, hatte aber am Abend vorher jede Menge
und   und der letzte Anlieger zerbröselt gerade, deshalb gabs nicht wirklich Fortschritte.
Dafür steht Absprung Nr.7 zu 80% . 
Im Gestrüpp war ich auch aber ich kann da keine flüssige Linie finden     Na vielleicht Du?

Geb mir heute ne kurze Feierabendrunde (Ohly + evtl. Meli) ab 16.30,
muß aber um 19.00 zuhause sein. Noch jemand Bock?

Bis dann.....


----------



## Martin187 (24. September 2009)

Wurde gerstern wieder tattoowiert also bin ich heute nicht dabei.
Morgen evtl und Samstag oder Sonntag auf jeden Fall!

Gruß Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (24. September 2009)

Hi,

Video ist FETT! He Martin: wieso hast du nicht bescheid gegeben???
Ist echt unglaublich, was da geht! 

Na in meinem Leben wird das nix mehr, ich kann ja noch nicht mal richtig den Berg runterrollen

Wetter ist ja die Tage der Hammer und die Seesaison endet gar nicht. Dann kann ich zwar in Bali paddeln, hab aber keine Puste...

Na morgen geht es zum Röntgen nach Lorsch, mal sehen, was der Doc so meint!

Gruß

LarsLipp


PS: wie heist denn das Lied? Von wem?


----------



## Martin187 (26. September 2009)

Guden,
Ich bin heute bei Sabrina in der Wohnung arbeiten.
Wenn ich später noch Zeit habe werde ich noch ne Runde zu den Füchsen gehen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (26. September 2009)

HI
Also morgen ist Biketag bei mir!
Ich will evtl. nach Weinheim fahren. Jemand Lust? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Martin187 (27. September 2009)

Mosche,
Ich fahr um 13Uhr mit den Zug nach Weinheim und geh an den 2Burgen Trail.

Fals jemand bock hat vorbei zu kommen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## one track mind (27. September 2009)

moin, geht morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. September 2009)

Gude Jungs,
melde mich für eine Woche ab. Bin ab morgen wieder in Südtirol (nähe Brixen) 
anzutreffen.

@LarsLipp
Ebenfalls einen schönen Urlaub und lass deine Schulter ganz.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

soo, nur noch einmal schlafen, dann geht es nach Bali
Jetzt habe ich mich doch noch erkältet und hoffe, dass es bis morgen gut ist. Na ansonsten spült mir das Salzwasser den letzten Rotz aus der Nase.

Hier ist es ja echt ruhig. Wenn ich zurück bin kann ich wieder Radeln. Hey Micro: dann geht es wieder ab Fehle los...

Dann mal allen noch ne Gute Zeit.

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (1. Oktober 2009)

n'Abend!

Die Saison neigt sich dem Ende, würde deshalb nochmal ein wenig Laub aufwirbeln am WE 
Dachte an ne 3 -4 Stunden Enduro/AM - Tour, vielleicht mal nicht die 
Ohly - Meli Runde sondern Krehberg ; Juhöhe, oder Schriesheim usw.
Kenne mich zwar nicht so gut aus wie Mr.Nice aber ein paar Singletrails werden sich schon finden lassen.....
Wie sieht's aus Micro, oder sonst wer?

Bis dann....


----------



## underdog01 (1. Oktober 2009)

Kommt von Euch irgend jemand nach Beerfelden?
(Wenn auch nur zum gucken?)

Wann genau willst Du touren Yo! ?


----------



## EagleEye (1. Oktober 2009)

ich bin in Beerfelden und nicht zum gucken


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2009)

, jep, wir fahren !


----------



## Martin187 (1. Oktober 2009)

WÃ¤re auch gerne gefahren. Hab aber keine 35â¬. Schade.

NÃ¤chstes Jahr dann.

eine Tour wÃ¤re mal ne gute Idee. Bin schon lange nicht mehr weiter weg gekommen wie zum Fuchstail!

Habe aber auch nix gegen die Ohlyturm-Meli Runde.

Mir ist es egal. Muss nur schauen wann ich Zeit habe.

Yo!achim: Ab Ende nÃ¤chster Woche habe ich 2 Wochen Ferien! Dann wird wieder ordentlich gebuddelt.
Habe deinen Absprung schon begutachtet. (Wird sicher auch ein schÃ¶nes Teil!)

GruÃ Martin


----------



## yo!achim (1. Oktober 2009)

@underdog01
Zuschauer bin ich nur wenn ich verletzt bin

Was die Tour angeht, bin ich flexibel. Macht halt z.Zt. Laune da das Laub trocken und noch nicht zu viel ist, selbst mit dem Hardtail.
Macht mal ne Ansage wegen der Uhrzeit, vielleicht kriegen wir ne Truppe zusammen. Müsste was für die Kondition tun
Ich könnte SA von 12.00 - 19.00 und SO von 14.00 -19.00 Uhr.

@Martin187
Wenn keiner touren will, dann eben Ohly - Meli, oder nach HD
(otm kennt sich da aus) da gibt's auch nette Sachen

Gut' Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_kite (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi, wäre da evtl. dabei - 
auch wenn mein AM-Hobel nach der Aktion in Weinheim letzten Sonntag 
etwas gelitten hat...  

Habe ihn zerlegt, gewartet und müßte nun wieder fit sein. 

Nett wäre z.B. eine Verkettung von Trails: 

- Kaiserturm-Trail (nur ein paar kleinere Drops (~1m) und Kicker) 
- Trail (Nibelungensteig) bei Knoden
- Trail (mit `n paar Kickern) nach Reichenbach
- Toter Mann
- Fuchstrail

fahre ich in letzter Zeit ganz gerne (~25-30km von mir), 
Samstag wäre mir lieber da ich am Sonntag 
nach Beerfelden wollte. 

Bin mir aber dabei noch nicht zu 100% sicher, 
da ich am Montag ein wichtiges Treffen 
mit meinem Professor habe. 

(und daher evtl. eher am Schreibtisch bin - 
andererseits war ich die ganze Woche noch nicht auf dem Rad - 
absolut untypisch, bin normalerweise jeden zweiten Tag auf irgendwelchen Trails unterwegs)

Gruß Sven


----------



## yo!achim (2. Oktober 2009)

Ok, klingt gut- Kaiserturm und den Trail nach Reichenbach kenn ich nicht,
die Frage ist nur: WO trifft man sich??
Wir fahren meistens am Rathaus in Bensheim los, muß aber nicht zwingend sein, bin mobil.
Schaue heut' abend nochmal hier rein, vielleicht tut sich noch was

bis dann


----------



## yo!achim (2. Oktober 2009)

n'Abend!

So, das Programm für morgen steht:

Sven und Patrick kommen aus DA bei mir (Autohof Bensheim) vorbei um 12.30, dann holen wir Sascha in Weinheim ab und fahren nach HD. 
Wir fahren mit zwei Autos (ich hab noch einen Platz frei, Martin??)
Werden einige knackige Trails , zum teil DH und Jumps.
Ich nehm das Kona mit und Fullface etc.
Wer noch bock hat bitte ne PN mit Tel. bis morgen um 10.00

@Black_kite
das mit den hometrails müssen wir verschieben,hab aber generell Interesse.

Sonntag hab ich mit Freundin verplant

Bis dann


----------



## Black_kite (2. Oktober 2009)

OK, bin morgen erstmal Nibelungenringrally schauen, 
anschließen mit einem Kumpel am Kaiserturmtrail. 

Wird also eher auf ein bißchen Springen und Droppen 
(nichts sooo großes) herauslaufen - evtl. dann doch 
noch mal Richtung Reichenbach, aber mehr nicht - ich 
will dann abends an den Schreibtisch und nicht um 
21Uhr schon auf der Couch pennen...

Wenn also jemand Lust hat...

Gruß Sven

@yo!achim: Gerne, meld Dich einfach.


----------



## big toe (2. Oktober 2009)

@ yoachim

Heidelberg hÃ¶rt sich gar net so schlecht an! Wo sollâs denn genau hingehen? WeiÃer Stein, KÃ¶nigsstuhl?

Muss nur schauen, wegen der Rally morgen sind bei uns ab 11Uhr alle StraÃen dichtâ¦


Wenn sich was ergibt sag ich aber noch mal bescheid!

Ciao Christof


----------



## yo!achim (3. Oktober 2009)

Mosche!

Wir fahren Königstuhl und........??? 
Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, deshalb mit zwei Ex-Locals

Schaue hier um 11.00 nochmal rein , dann bin ich weg.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## one track mind (5. Oktober 2009)

die übliche verzweifelte anfrage: GEHT WER BIKEN DIE WOCHE UND WENN JA, WANN UND WO???

bei dem wetter würde ich auch mal wieder klappi und säge mitnehmen.


----------



## yo!achim (5. Oktober 2009)

n'Abend!

Bei mir wird's nur für ne ganz schnelle CC - Runde reichen, da ich jeden Tag erst 16.00 zuhause bin (Sonntag sogar erst 18.00  )

Könnte aber den 12. und 13. anbieten, da hab ich frei, nur mal so im Voraus. Glaube da sind Ferien und da werd ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Martin187 bei den Füchsen buddeln.
Aah, sehe gerade den Wetterbericht
Versuche Mittwoch ne Stunde früher abzuhaun, da solls 24° werden,
gebe nochmal bescheid.

bis dann.....


----------



## underdog01 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenns Wetter passt, fahre ich am Freitag nach Winterberg.


----------



## one track mind (6. Oktober 2009)

ich werde morgen mal ne runde am meli drehen.
@yo!achim: wenn du bock hast, können wir uns ja in zwingenberg treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (8. Oktober 2009)

Gude Jungs,

melde mich auch wieder zurück. Bilder von Südtirol gibt`s im Fotoalbum.

Wie schaut´s morgen mit ner Runde bei euch aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## EagleEye (8. Oktober 2009)

wenn das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich dabei, nur das Wetter ....


----------



## underdog01 (10. Oktober 2009)

Gestern Winterberg war mega-gut! Hatte nur ca. 10°C. Man hat also nicht so arg geschwitzt und diese geile Herbstluft, bestes Herbstwetter also.

Der Boden war leicht feucht, mega-griffig und hat nicht gestaubt, aber es war trotzdem so trocken, dass alles Holz befahrbar war...

Der Northshore-Drop am Lift ist jetzt auch geknackt....
(Ich stell mich mal unter die Schulterklopfmaschine  )

Über die Tables im Conti-Track komme ich immer noch nicht gescheit drüber...
(f*ck!)

Ich glaube ich fahr doch nochmal hin dieses Jahr, auch wenn es eigentlich gestern das letzte Mal sein sollte...

Kommenden Mittwoch und Donnerstag habe ich frei, wenn das Wetter passt würde ich mich über Mitfahrer freuen. Jemand Zeit?


----------



## PFADFINDER (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gesterm aus dem Büro in die lachende Sonne geschaut und dich verflucht. 

Musst du morgen arbeiten? Ich werd mir morgen mal deine Waldarbeit ansehen. Vielleicht  mach ich auch ein wenig weiter.


----------



## underdog01 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich muß morgen arbeiten, leider.

Hoffentlich hat der Regen nicht alles weggespült....


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Oktober 2009)

.....


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2009)

So bin auch wieder vom Urlaub zurück 

Schee war´s in 7 Tagen 1 mal Spinning und 5 Radtouren 

Eine sogar ganz rauf auf die Spitze von Gibraltar


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ach ! Und seit Freitag hat meine bessere Hälfte ein Spezialized Myka Expert  die ersten km sind auch schon gefahren


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Oktober 2009)

@Micro767
Nicht schlecht und das bei dem Wetter!!

Meld dich morgen mal wg. der Lampengeschichte.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre morgen nach Winterberg, falls jemand Bock hat!?


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. Oktober 2009)

Nimmst du auch Fremde mit?!


----------



## Martin187 (13. Oktober 2009)

Würde morgen auch gerne fahren! Hab aber leider keine Zeit! Fu.CK!
Nächste Woche würde ich vielleicht noch mal hinfahren.

Gruß


----------



## yo!achim (16. Oktober 2009)

@Martin187
Der neue Steindrop wäre dann eingeweiht
Die Landung ist echt Butter
Habe die Anfahrt umgestaltet, jetzt ist man fast zu schnell, dafür braucht's im Mittelstück ne neue Linie, dafür war's aber schon zu dunkel.
Kann erst wieder Do + Fr nächste Woche, evtl. Di Nachmittag.

Bis dann...


----------



## Martin187 (16. Oktober 2009)

Schön schön.
Dienstag werde ich wohl keine Zeit haben.
Eigentlich wollte ich heute hoch, aber bei dem Wetter treibt mich nix aus dem Haus!

Ich hab da auch noch die ein oder andere Idee für den Trail.

Bis dann.


----------



## one track mind (21. Oktober 2009)

...wochenende...? ... jemand...? ...fahren...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (23. Oktober 2009)

Wochenende ! Ja ich will Samstag fahren,muss aber heute auf Geburtstag und k.A. wie fit ich morgen bin und ab wann .....


----------



## Martin187 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin heute in FFM " Nacht der Clubs" also ist auch noch nicht sicher wann ich fit bin.
Werde warscheinlich mit Yo ne Runde "Jump and Run" machen.

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi,


bin wieder da. Ein wenig verschnupft heute, drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass es keien Erkältung gibt...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (26. Oktober 2009)

Man schei55 Winterzeit. um 4Uhr in den Wald und um halb 6 schon nix mehr gesehen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Micro767 (27. Oktober 2009)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> bin wieder da. Ein wenig verschnupft heute, drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass es keien Erkältung gibt...
> ...



Welcome back !

Ne die Erkältung hab ich schon, kannst sie aber gerne von haben


----------



## t454 (27. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

ich habe oben die Nachricht "Meld dich wegen der Lampegeschichte..." gelesen. Wie jeder andere denke ich auch gerade über eine Anschaffung nach und überlege was gerade so Preis/Leistungsmäßig am besten bzw. gängisten ist.

Ich denke an eine Lampe am Lenker und eine am Helm (für die Blickrichtung). Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen?

Bestellen kann ich sowieso fast alles und falls noch jemand etwas benötigt lässt sich da auch bestimmt etwas machen!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Martin187 (27. Oktober 2009)

Guden Thomas

Wann haste mal wieder Zeit zum biken?

Gruß Martin


----------



## t454 (27. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht grad mieß aus... Werde frühestens am Sonntag wieder fahren gehen. Vorher geht defintiv leider nichts.

Können ja am Samstag noch mal die Lage checken!


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. Oktober 2009)

@LarsLipp
Gude Urlauber!! Was macht die Schulter?? Hier war`s in den letzten Wochen extrem ruhig...

Wie schaut`s mit Biken bei dir aus?? Alles wieder im grünen Bereich??

@Black Kite
Würde ganz gerne mal die Trails am Kaiserturm & Reichenbach unter die Stollen nehmen. Viel. kannst du mir mal eine kurze Beschreibung per PM zu kommen lassen oder mir sie bei einer Runde zeigen!!

@t454
Ja, das Thema Lampe ist so ne Sache... hab ja ne schöne Hope HID zu Hause und es wird Zeit, dass sich nóch ein paar Mitfahrer finden!!

Von Preis-Leistung ist diese hier unschlagbar:  http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489 Ist halt ein Klon von der Tesla Lupine!! Hat aber lt. Tests hier im Forum mehr Power als das Orginal!! Guckst du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6406137&postcount=350

Ansonsten halt die Hope 4LED oder die Lupine Wilma...

Gruss
chris


----------



## t454 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ertsmal vielen dank für die Info!

Also ich würde dann wohl auf eine Hope 4 LED zurück greifen... das wird ja ein teurer Spaß! 

Die Hope HID steht gar nicht mehr auf der Hope Seite, was ist das für eine Lampe? Ist die nicht mehr im Programm? Besser als die 4 LED?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Hope HID gibt`s aber noch zu kaufen... http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Beleuchtung/Hope-HID-Lichtanlage-zur-Vorbaumontage::8287.html plus Helmhalterung http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop...oer_und_Ersatzteile_Hope_Vision_Lichtanlagen/ oder hier privat 
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/biete-95766-hope-vision-hid-xenon

Weitere Info`s findest du dazu auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303905

Wenn du "günstig" an eine Hope 4LED ran kommst dann würde ich zuschlagen. Würde heute immer eine LED einer HID vorziehen...

Gruss
chris

Ps. Wie lange bist du morgen im Laden?? Würde ggf. meine Skier abholen bzw. dir die Lampe mal zeigen.


----------



## LarsLipp (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Schulter ist soweit OK. Jetzt ist es ja egal, der Urlaub ist ja rum.

Radeln geht auf jedenn Fall, helfe aber meinem Vater noch die Tage. Eventuell geht es am Donnertag in Hot Iron. Radeln  meld ich mich noch mal, da am Samstag und Sonntag Geburtstagsfeiern sind.

Eventuell Freitag Nachmittag?

Nächste Woche bin ich schon die ganze Woche beim neuen Arbeitgeber. Ist ja einerseits gut, aber ich muss nach über 3 Monaten mal wieder was Arbeiten.

Jetlag ist schon cool. Bin schon ne ganze Weile wach...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## t454 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin bis um 7 Uhr am Start!


----------



## wawa68 (28. Oktober 2009)

Abend zusammen,

Lampen? N8right? Jippieh, endlich geht es wieder los


----------



## LarsLipp (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Lampen, N8ghtride: man, es wird winter: so ein Mist.
Obwohl: Mr Nice: neue Skier: breite Modelle???

Da freuen wir uns auf den Winter und hoffen auf ne gute Tiefschnesession!

OK Radeln hat ja auch was im Winter bei Matsch!

@Mr Nice: Sportpark? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, da ich noch 2 Bäume fällen geh...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## wawa68 (29. Oktober 2009)

genau, von Bali in den beginnenden Winter


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Oktober 2009)

@LarsLipp
Ski sind bereits gekauft Jetzt besorg du noch den Powder!!

Ja, Winterzeit ist Nightride Zeit. 

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Klingel mal wg. Hot Iron durch.


----------



## Micro767 (29. Oktober 2009)

Nightride  Hast Du vielleicht was von unseren Lampen gehört, ist zwar noch früh aber könnte ja sein


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. Oktober 2009)

@Micro767
Nö, leider noch nix gehört... bestellt sind sie aber. Denke, dass wir viel. so in ca. 3 Wochen damit rechnen können.

@LarsLipp
Und wie schaut`s nun mit Hot Iron und morgen mittag aus??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

mit HI wurd es dann wohl nix. Musste schaffe und schaffe. Morgen wohl wieder und vieleicht auch noch am Samstag! Aber so lange der Rubel rollt ist das schon OK, habe ja noch ein wenig Nachholbedarf...

Jo den Powder besorg ich. Dann hauen wir uns den in äh um die Nasen!

Hoffe ja schon auf ne Schneereiche Saison!

So, nun bin ich schon wieder müde und geh auf die Couch!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (6. November 2009)

Hi,

Morgern RADELN???

Gruß LarsLipp

Man, ist ja ganz schön ruhig hier...


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. November 2009)

@LarsLipp
War gestern ne schöne trockene Runde fahren da das Wetter gut war. Heute mittag eher Sportpark. Morgen früh HI und dann ne Runde??

In der Tat ganz schön ruhig hier....

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (7. November 2009)

Gude, 

meld mich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung. Habe seit heute wieder ein funktionierendes Nicolai mit neuem Dämpfer (Fox Van R) und muss mich gerade fragen, warum ich eigentlich nicht schon früher mit Stahlfeder unterwegs war? Vielleicht liegts ja am Gewicht (meine Paketwaage zeigt jetzt seltsame 16,8 kg an). Vielleicht schaffe ich mal dieses Jahr wieder nach Bensheim, würde die Kiste gerne mal wieder richtig ausprobieren. 

Grüße


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. November 2009)

@Pfadfinder
Sag an wann`s bei dir passt. Bin dabei

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (7. November 2009)

Nabend 

LarsLipp und ich waren heute bis um 18 Uhr unterwegs  aber 2 Bikes mit nur einer Lampe  

Gestern war ich auch unterwegs, war ne schöne lange Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (8. November 2009)

@Micro767
Hab ne Email bekommen, dass die Lampen shipped sind. Mal schauen wie lange es dann noch dauert.

Wo seit ihr gestern unterwegs gewesen??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. November 2009)

Hi Mr.Nice 

gute Nachricht !

Nur Ohly Turm und zurück, sind erst um kurz vor 16 los


----------



## LarsLipp (8. November 2009)

Hi,

ich war heute nur im Hot Iron und mit radeln ist nix. Eigentlich schade, bei dem guten Wetter.

Fährt hier eigentlich noch jemand regelmäßig? Ich bin am nächsten Wochenende wieder da und will auf jedenn Fall wieder ne Runde fahren, aber eigentlich ne Ecke früher als 16:00 Uhr startpunkt: Auser mir leiht jemand ne Lampe... Nur nebenher und hinterher ist dann nicht so wirklich oder doch sehr prickelnd...

So 2 Hügel wären mal wieder ein Ziel!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (8. November 2009)

Jo, je nach Wetter und wie Kerstin mit will.

Sie hat sich heute wieder richtig gut geschlagen


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. November 2009)

@LarsLipp
Du bist ja ein Holzkopf!! Hatte gestern extra noch gefragt... naja beim nächsten mal wieder.

War heute mittag noch schnell eine Runde Toter Mann/Melibokus fahren. Bis auf das nasse Laub extrem trocken

Schau mal wg. Licht hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489 Bei dem Preis macht man nix verkehrt. Evtl. bestellt ja noch jemand aus unserer Runde hier mit...

@Visionthing
Wie war`s noch gewesen?? Zeig mal die Bilder von heute.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (8. November 2009)

Sollte wer dort was bestellen, bitte Bescheid sagen, vielleicht bestellich den Lenkerhalter für die Lampe mit. Bekomme ja jetzt den Helmhalter


----------



## Martin187 (8. November 2009)

Also fals jemand bestellt nehm ich evtl auch eine für mich und meine Freundin.

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (8. November 2009)

Bestellwert sollten die 150â¬ nicht Ã¼bersteigen sonst fÃ¤llt Zoll an, die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommt je noch drauf. AuÃer es rutsch beim Zoll halt mal durch was immer mal passieren kann.


----------



## visionthing (8. November 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @LarsLipp
> @Visionthing
> Wie war`s noch gewesen?? Zeig mal die Bilder von heute.



Wir haben dann doch die meisten Kicker verweigert und haben es auf das nasse Laub geschoben.  
Zum Fotografieren war es ja leider schon ein bisschen duster, ein bisschen was ist dennoch bei raus gekommen:





Die Dealextreme Lampe ist übrigens echt gut und auch erstaunlich klein und leicht. Auch die Verarbeitung hat auf mich einen recht guten Eindruck gemacht.


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. November 2009)

Denkt aber dran die hier http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3529 noch mit zu bestellen...

@Micro767
Hmh, Lenkerhalterung ist wenn meine Augen mich nicht täuschen doch auch mit dabei... das sind doch einfach zwei O- Ringe (wie beim Tacho auch) um das ganze zu befestigen.

Ansonsten gibt`s bei Sigmas eine passende Helmhalterung sowie ein Verlängerungskabel http://sigmasport.de/de/service_center/zubehoer/beleuchtung/?flash=1 (Art.-Nr. 17320).

@Visionthing
Ja, Laub war heute gut rutschig. 

Hast du auch so einen Tesla Klon?? Sag das nächste mal Bescheid wenn ihr/du in der Ecke seit.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (9. November 2009)

Ich hab ne 6xQ5 "1/2 Selbstbaulampe" hatte aber den Tesla Nachbau in der Hand und bin bei nem Nightride mitgefahren bei dem sie im Einsatz war.

Fazit:
Sieh ist sehr klein und leicht (auch der Akku) macht aber weniger Licht als meine 6xQ5. Ich denke als Helmlampe ist sie super


----------



## Martin187 (9. November 2009)

Ich muss auch mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Toter-Mann, Füchse, Meli wäre mal wieder super.


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. November 2009)

@Martin187

In der Tat sollten wir mal wieder alle gemeinsam eine Runde fahren gehen!! 

Aber jetzt erstmal auf diesem Wege alles Gute zum Geburtstag 



@Micro767
Schlechte Nachrichten... die haben nur die Converter auf die Reise geschickt 



Ich glaub`s ja nicht....

Gruss
chris


----------



## yo!achim (10. November 2009)

@Martin187
Auch von mir: Happy B-Day 
Das neue Objekt fährt sich super, wird Zeit dass wir die Grube frisch machen. Hab Mo + Di frei und mir vorgenommen die Line zu Ende zu bringen. (jedenfalls meine Vision).
Den 7. konnte ich nicht testen, hatte fast Baumkontakt - erst muß das nasse Laub weg.

@Mr.Nice
Könnte am WE bis max. 13.00, da ich dann Spät habe.
Man müsste mal die neue Variante am Toten Mann fahren damit sie fest wird und nicht zuwächst. Sind auch keine Sprünge drin, nur ein kleiner Steindrop. Genau richtig für ein 901 

bis dann....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. November 2009)

Huch,.........na dann Martin auch von mir alles Gute.......


----------



## Martin187 (10. November 2009)

Danke an alle.
Habe mir heute selbst was geschenkt!
Einen 2008 SX Trail Frame!!!! Yeah! Der Rot/Schwarze! Ein Traum!
Jetzt muss das Teil nur noch von UK to My Home.

Sucht jemand einen 2006 Enduro Rahmen mit DHX 4.0 Dämpfer?

Gruß Martin


----------



## PFADFINDER (10. November 2009)

Na denn mal alles Gute auch aus dem Nord-Ost-Odenwald. Hast Dir ja ein schönes Geschenk gemacht. 

underdog01 und ich waren gerade im eklig nassen dreckigen Wald... und es war gut und ich freue mich mal wieder in Bensheim am Start zu sein.


----------



## yo!achim (10. November 2009)

Ja, sehr schön der Rahmen, hab mal im Archiv gestöbert.
Ich glaub ich werd mir auch mal wieder was schenken müssen, (ich weiß auch schon was!)  nur hab ich erst in 5 Monaten Geburtstag
...aber 's ist ja bald scho wieder Weihnachten
@PFADFINDER
genau, lieber im nassen ekligen Wald als am warmen sauberen Arbeitsplatz


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. November 2009)

@Martin187
Na, dann mal Glückwunsch zum selbstgemachten Geschenk 

@Yo!achim
Gude, von dir hab ich ja auch schon ewig nix mehr gehört. Samstag morgen wird wahrs. nix da am Freitag Abend eine Weinprobe im Goldschmidts Park ansteht.

Was steht bei dir am Sonntag an??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (11. November 2009)

Moin zusammen,

Martin herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich... zu Geburtstag und Rahmen 

yo!achim schätze wir haben bei der letzten Tour den neuen Weg mit dem Drop schon gefunden... sehr eindrucksvoll


----------



## SRX-Prinz (11. November 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite Martin herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich... zu Geburtstag und zum Rahmen .
Gruß Peewee


----------



## underdog01 (11. November 2009)

Allet Gute nachträglich! 

Zu allem!


----------



## Black_kite (11. November 2009)

Auch von mir nachträglich die besten Wünsche! 
Fett, noch ein SX Trail mehr... 

Nur die Jahreszeit ist gerade nicht so optimal zum Springen und Droppen,
was bespringt man denn dann? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2009)

@wawa68 und t454
Yeaaaaah was für ein netter N8tride

Gar nicht mal so nass wie befürchtet!! Und viel besser als faul zu Hause auf der Couch zu liegen......

@t454
Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt wann bei dir die eigene Lampe zu Hause steht 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (12. November 2009)

Guden,
Man ich will auch mal wieder ne Runde fahren aber die Schule macht mich grade etwas fertig!
Montag oder dienstag muss ich mal wieder eine Runde drehen! Hab bestimmt schon wieder alles verlernt!

Yo!achim: was solls den geben? Was mit 200mm?

Ich melde mich mal bei dir. Dann können wir mal wieder zusammen Kreativ den Wald optimieren!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (12. November 2009)

@Chris und alle
War super, nächste Woche wieder?


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Micro767
> Schlechte Nachrichten... die haben nur die Converter auf die Reise geschickt
> 
> 
> ...





Das haben die im Speci Forum auch mit einem gemacht


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2009)

@Martin 

Alles gute Nachträglich !  ! !
Und toller Rahmen !


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2009)

So ich werd mich mal fertig machen ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. November 2009)

@Mirco767
Wie, schon wieder Urlaub?? Oder wie kommt`s freitags um 11.40 ne Runde zu drehen??

@wawa68
Können wir gerne machen. WIe schaut`s Di. bei dir aus? 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2009)

Kurzarbeit, nächste Woche auch wieder 

Heute 36 km und 1015 hm  aber das nächste mal sollte ich die Lampe mit nehmen


----------



## LarsLipp (13. November 2009)

Hi,

so morgen radeln??? Ich bin dabei. Habt Ihr ne PN von mir bekommen? (Zumindest der ein oder andere???)

Will aber nicht zu spät starten: so zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 in Fehle???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2009)

Nabend !

PN ist da und ich sag jetzt auch mal ja, Kerstin hat da kein Mitspracherecht 

Morgen radle ich mit Ihr wohl flach und Sonntag fahren wir mit Freunden ne ganz humane leichte Tour ab Hemsbach, 25km ca. 450hm  ich und 3 Einsteiger


----------



## yo!achim (13. November 2009)

n'Abend allerseits

Habe heute meinen neuen Laubrechen am Toten Mann wirbeln lassen. Bei 16° 
Der Trail ist jetzt wirklich nicht mehr zu übersehen und wird immer flüssiger.
Vielleicht hat jemand Bock am WE drüberzurollen

@LarsLipp
PN ist angekommen, muß erst meinen Dienst checken, aber der Wille ist schonmal da! (2Pers.)

@Mr.Nice
Sonntag wird zu stressig, da ich um 14.00 zur Arbeit fahren muß, es sei denn Petra ist vormittags nicht da, dann meld ich mich nochmal für ne ganz frühe Runde.

@Martin187
180/180mm und ne Hammerschmidt, mehr wird nicht verraten - kann sich aber noch ändern, gibt einfach zu schöne Bikes momentan......
Bin heute mal in die Grube gedroppt, das geht ab!
Du weißt wo Du mich Mo + Di findest

Ach ja, falls noch jemand Mo/Di frei hat und nich weiß wohin mit der überflüssigen Energie, ich hätt da ne Idee (ist für nen guten Zweck)


----------



## jatschek (14. November 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> n'Abend allerseits
> 
> Habe heute meinen neuen Laubrechen am Toten Mann wirbeln lassen. Bei 16°
> Der Trail ist jetzt wirklich nicht mehr zu übersehen und wird immer flüssiger.
> ...



Super Sache wegen dem Laub, war am Mittwoch dort fahren. Wegen dem vielen Laub war aber kaum ne Kurve gescheit fahrbar oder die Landung kontrollierbar. (bezogen auf den Fuchstrail). 
Den Trail am toten Mann habt ihr auch super hinbekommen.  Auch der kleine Steindrop vorm Forstweg Richtung Fuchstrail ist echt fein. Den Trail anfangs zu finden, war garnicht einfach. 

Den Grubendrop find ich irgendwie unpassend. Wenn man von der Northshore runtergerollt kommt, ist man fast schon zu schnell und dropt fast unten in die Senke. Springt man etwas kürzer drückts einen schon extrem zusammen. 
Aber danach gibt es noch viele Möglichkeiten den Trail weiter zu führen. Ist schön hügelig dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (14. November 2009)

Guden.
Heute ist bei mir Familienfeier angesagt.
Aber morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen.

Montag hätte ich morgens Zeit bis ca. 10:45Uhr 
Und Dienstag könnte ich ab 15:45 am Trail sein.

F-uck alle sind schon den Shore und den Drop gefahrn außer mir! Ich hasse die Winterzeit! Da hat man für nix mehr Zeit! Kotz!


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2009)

Hi,

oh, den Shore haben wir verpasst. Gute Arbeit Jungs...

Man, da quält man sich im Wald ab und direkt nach dem duschen kommt der Nachbar mit Kuchen: Sahne mit und ohne Schoko. Da war wieder alles umsonst!

Bei passendem Wetter rufe ich mal zur Tour am nächsten Samstag auf! Hey IHR seid ALLE angesprochen! Na heute waren wir ja schon 3!


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. November 2009)

@LarsLipp
Wie Kuchen mit Sahne?? Du Sack 

War mal wieder nett ne Runde zu drehen und übers. trocken!!

@Yo!achim
Saubere Sache mit dem Laub und eine nette neue Abfahrt.

Viel. schaffen wir`s ja am kommenden We. mal wieder alle zusammen eine Runde zu drehen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## PFADFINDER (14. November 2009)

Da wäre ich doch auch mal dabei.


----------



## yo!achim (14. November 2009)

'tach auch!

@LarsLipp
nächstes WE hab ich frei und da sitz ich 100% auf dem Bike.

@jatschek
Der Grubendrop ist eigentlich noch Baustelle da der Radius in der Senke noch sehr klein ist, da muss noch aufgefüllt werden - außerdem wird die Absprungkante noch optimiert.
Am Fuchstrail wird das Laub erst weggemacht wenn alles unten ist.

@Mr.Nice
Der neue Trail ist ne Herausforderung für die "Extrabreite-Lenker-Fraktion"  auch da wird die eine oder andere Passage noch verbessert.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. November 2009)

@Yo!achim
Ja, dass würde ich in der Tat begrüßen!!

@Pfadfinder
Also, dann fassen wir doch mal Samstag, den 21.11. ins Auge. Startzeit sollten wir allerd. nicht so spät wählen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## Martin187 (14. November 2009)

Also nächsten Samstag wäre ich auch dabei! Vielleicht schon mit neuen Rahmen


----------



## Black_kite (15. November 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen neuen Laubrechen am Toten Mann wirbeln lassen.



Hi! 
Hatte ich mir auch schon für den Kaiserturm-Trail überlegt...
Will auch im Winter etwas Spaß haben und nicht nur Touren fahren.

Vor einer Woche war ich dort gewesen und hatte den gesäubert, doch das 
macht erst wirklich Sinn wenn das Laub komplett gefallen ist!

Ist aber alles eine Frage der Zeit, ich bin grad ordentlich mit 
meiner Diplomarbeit beschäftigt - geht nun in die Endrunde!

War heute mit 'nem Kumpel im Taunus um sein neues Flatline 
mit der Hammerschmidt zu holen (Leichtgewicht: 21Kg ) 
und sind dann auf dem Heimweg mal beim "Werk" vorbei 
und haben uns die Grube und die Bauwerke nach dem Roadgap mal angesehen... 

Respekt! 
Bald ist der halbe Berg bearbeitet und man findet dort mehr Linien 
als in manchen Parks! Absolut TOP!  

Die Veränderungen am Toten Mann muß ich mir erst noch ansehen, 
der Steindrop hört sich nett an. 

Würde auch gerne meinem SX Trail mal wieder etwas Auslauf gönnen, 
bei den nassen Bedingungen muß halt mein AM-Hobel herhalten... 

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2009)

Hi,

jetzt hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter, dann wird das ja nächste Woche ne Nette Runde. Start sollte dann aber spätestens 12:00 Uhr in Bensheim sein!

Na jetzt wird mal gefrühstückt und dann geht's in Hot Iron. Und dann ist bei dem Wetter auch noch Verwandten Besuch...


Gruß

LarsLipp


PS: Mr Nice: PN war wohl falsch, ist die jetzt da???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (15. November 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> 'tach auch!
> 
> @jatschek
> Der Grubendrop ist eigentlich noch Baustelle da der Radius in der Senke noch sehr klein ist, da muss noch aufgefüllt werden - außerdem wird die Absprungkante noch optimiert.
> Am Fuchstrail wird das Laub erst weggemacht wenn alles unten ist.




Okay, dann sollte man aber ein Hinweisschild hinstellen. 

Lies sich wirklich sehr komisch "springen". Und die Senke hat einen gut zusammen gepresst. Aber das wird schon.


----------



## Martin187 (15. November 2009)

Geht jemadn heute biken?
Ich will vielloeicht an die Frankenstein fahren.


----------



## jatschek (15. November 2009)

Ist an der Burg Frankenstein überhaupt noch was? Die haben doch alles platt gemacht oder?

War leider nicht daheim, bin bei meinen Eltern sonst hät ich bestimmt Lust gehabt. Wetter und Boden waren ja heute super.


----------



## yo!achim (16. November 2009)

War ja klar, ich hab frei und der Himmel öffnet die Schleusen 
@Martin187
War heute trotz des Wetters wühlen und werde morgen fertig.
Testfahrten sind ja leider nicht drin ohne dass der ganze Hang abrutscht,
das können wir dann Samstag nachholen
Falls Du morgen kommst: bin kurz vorm "Lenkerdrop"


----------



## Martin187 (16. November 2009)

Jojo

Werde morgen gleich nach der Schule kommen!
So gegen 16Uhr

Gruß


----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2009)

Hi,

Wetter passt wohl am Samstag!: Startzeit wie besprochen nicht zu späth: Spähhhtestens 12:00 in Bensheim. Eher früher.

Wer ist dabei?

Gruß
LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (17. November 2009)

evtl. kommen wir mit


----------



## Martin187 (17. November 2009)

Bin dabei, wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt!

Würde 11Uhr Rathaus vorschlagen!

Gruß Maddin


----------



## yo!achim (18. November 2009)

'tach auch!

11.00 Uhr klingt gut. Bei Regen bin ich raus.

bis dann....


----------



## underdog01 (18. November 2009)

Geht jetzt am Freitag bei Euch zufällig auch was?


----------



## yo!achim (18. November 2009)

Mann wenn ich das Wetter sehe - klar, bin ja seit heute wieder am arbeiten

@underdog01
bei mir leider nicht.
Hätte am 30.11. und am 3.12 Zeit wenn Du Mitfahrer für Wochentags suchst.


----------



## Martin187 (18. November 2009)

jatschek schrieb:


> Ist an der Burg Frankenstein überhaupt noch was? Die haben doch alles platt gemacht oder?
> 
> 
> Ich hab nicht mitbekommen das da alles platt ist! Da kann man das fahren voll vergessen! Da liegen 1000 Bäume! No Chance!
> ...


----------



## underdog01 (18. November 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> hab nicht mitbekommen das da alles platt ist! Da kann man das fahren voll vergessen! Da liegen 1000 Bäume! No Chance!



wow, das nicht mitzubekommen, war fast unmöglich! 

War sogar im Fernsehen! Es gab Demos und alles!


----------



## Micro767 (18. November 2009)

Samstag 10:30 Fehlheim oder 11:00 Uhr Rathaus

O.k.


----------



## jatschek (18. November 2009)

underdog01 schrieb:


> wow, das nicht mitzubekommen, war fast unmöglich!
> 
> War sogar im Fernsehen! Es gab Demos und alles!




Naja der Martin ist doch vielbeschäftigt. Schule, Freundin und jede freie Minute am Trail ausbauen. Da kann man das schonmal verpassen. 
Auf den Trail bezogen hat es sich aber gelohnt. 


Wenns wettertechnisch passt und ich die Pfalztour auf Sonntag verschieb wär ich Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. November 2009)

@underdog01
Was willst du am Freitag fahren? Ab 13.30 Uhr könnte ich mit dir ne Runde drehen.

Für Samstag halten wir jetzt mal 11.00 Uhr am Rathaus fest!!

@Yo!achim
Wie Samstag regen?? Wenn man  den Meterol. glauben schenken darf, dann wird`s am Samstag riiiiichtich sonnig

@Jatschek
Was für eine Tour in der Pfalz? Hätte grunds. auch mal wieder Bock ne Runde dort zu drehen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (18. November 2009)

Hi,

das wird ja ne Fette Runde am Samstag. Das Wetter sieht ja auch gut aus. Vor allem wenn wir alle daran glauben!

Morgen geht's wieder ins Frankenland und Freitag wieder zurück. Aber Joggen geh ich nicht, ich muss ja Fitt sein am Samstag. Ich war aber heut emal im HI in HP! Ganz schön voll da...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Martin187 (19. November 2009)

Yes heute ist mein Rahmen gekommen!

Werde es aber nicht schaffen ihn bis Samstag auf zu bauen! Schade!


----------



## Martin187 (19. November 2009)

Da ist es:


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2009)

Hi Martin,

na da hat sich dein Geburtstag ja gelohnt! Glückwunsch.

Die schönsten Geschenke sucht man sich ja eh meistens selbst aus. Dann mal viel Erfolg beim Aufbau und dann beim fahren. Klappts es bis Samstag??

Hey: freue mich schon auf die Runde: was ist denn mit dem Wawa???

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## underdog01 (19. November 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @underdog01
> Was willst du am Freitag fahren? Ab 13.30 Uhr könnte ich mit dir ne Runde drehen.
> .....
> 
> ...



Passt, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen stimmt (wovon ich ausgehe), komme ich!

13:30h am Rathaus?


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. November 2009)

Gude, 

ich wäre dann auch am Samstag um 11 am Start. Bitte warten, ich komme meist unpünktlich


----------



## big toe (19. November 2009)

@Martin
hammer! warum schaffst du es nicht den rahmen  fertig zu bekommen?
am samstag abend bin ich mit am start. hast du einen bestimmten wunsch?



@all
bin am samstag auch mit dabei. was habt ihr geplant, wo soll es hingehen?

ciao christof


----------



## Black_kite (20. November 2009)

Hi!

@Martin: 
Yeah! Der klassische SX-Trail Rahmen ist echt fett! 

@alltheothers
Wenn das Wetter am Samstag paßt, wäre ich wahrscheinlich 
auch dabei - evtl. auch nur mit dem AM-Hobel. Mal sehen. 

Schließe mich da meinem Vorredner an und frage: 
Wo geht`s hin? 

Gruß


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2009)

Heute 13:30 Rathaus ? Na da könnte ich ja auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (20. November 2009)

Treffpunkt heute wurde zu Mr. Nice vor die Haustür verlegt.


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2009)

Zeit bleibt ?


----------



## jatschek (20. November 2009)

Ich bin morgen raus.


----------



## yo!achim (20. November 2009)

jatschek schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen raus.



Hätte mich auch sehr überrascht wenn's anders wäre.
Wer nicht will der hat schon oder so.....

Wer ist denn heute durch die Grube gefahren?
Mr.Nice/underdog01 wart Ihr das???
Auf jedenfall war ne Muddy Mary Spur dabei 
Na denn, gratuliere zur Einweihung-hatte selbst noch keine Gelegenheit.
Wenigstens den Drop habt ihr mir gelassen, morgen dann - oder Martin?

Am Steindrop ist jemand mit nem Gaul den neuen Trail hochgeritten und hat schöne Löcher reingetrampelt
Das wird doch wohl kein Geopark-Ranger gewesen sein (die gibts wirklich!)

Na wie auch immer, das Laub raschelt und wir werden morgen ne Menge Spaß haben denk ich.


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2009)

Der Mann kann Spuren lesen


----------



## yo!achim (20. November 2009)

He Micro, stimmt , Du warst ja auch mit von der Partie  

Dann bis morgen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. November 2009)

Hi,

freue mich auf die Runde morgen.

Dann steh ja alles und ich starte mit Micro in Fehle. Treffpunkt am Rathaus??
11:00 Uhr!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## PFADFINDER (20. November 2009)

Ich bin dann mal gespannt wie ein flitzebogen. Bis morsche


----------



## Martin187 (20. November 2009)

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start.
Der Drop sollte morgen drin sein!

Bis denne


----------



## Micro767 (21. November 2009)

Bis nachher !


----------



## underdog01 (21. November 2009)

yo!achim schrieb:


> Wer ist denn heute durch die Grube gefahren?
> Mr.Nice/underdog01 wart Ihr das???
> Auf jedenfall war ne Muddy Mary Spur dabei



Ich war mit Nobby Nic und Fatal Bert unterwegs. 

 Krasse Muräne was da aus dem Waldboden raus geholt wurde!

Bin natürlich nicht alles gefahren... 

Die Grube nach dem Nothshore, kommt man da tatsächlich durch?


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. November 2009)

@underdog01
Ja, da kommt´man doch durch

@jatschek/black kite
Jungs, da habt ihr heute echt was verpasst!!

@all
Fette Runde heute Das hat mal richtig gerockt

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (21. November 2009)

10 Leute waren wir wirklich selten bisher ! Hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht !


----------



## underdog01 (21. November 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @underdog01
> Ja, da kommt´man doch durch



Bist Du's gefahren? Cool!

Faltet es einen unten dann nicht komplett zusammen?


----------



## wawa68 (21. November 2009)

war super heute.
@underdog, tut es nicht aber man muss sich echt zum runterfahren zwingen.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. November 2009)

Gute Abend ,

es ist so weit die Lampen aus USA sind da . Lampe wie bei DX.
Scheiß Zoll  aber was für ein Licht  !
Bin ab Mo. zu einer Nachtfahrt bereit , falls jemand fahren geht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (26. November 2009)

@SRX-Prinz
Meine sind leider immer noch in HK.... was für einen Helmadapter/Verlängerungskabel hast du verwendet?

Gruss
chris


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. November 2009)

@MrNice : Die Helmhalterung ist von Sigma eben so das Verlängerungskabel. Das Kabel Paßt nicht zu 100% aber ich habe für beides nur 6 gezahlt . Der Stecker hat an der Spritzwasserrille einen anderen Durchmessser paßt aber drotzdem . Der Halter ist Original bis auf die Klettstrampse die müßte ich kürzen . Zur bessern sicherung habe ich noch einen Klett auf den Helm geklebt und eine an der Strapse.
Ich drück dir die Daumen das die Lampe noch kommt , wg. der Lieferzeit bei DX haben wir uns für einen Lieferanten aus USA aus der Bucht entschieden mit Top Bewertungen .


----------



## Mr. Nice (27. November 2009)

@SRX-Prinz
Wie passt nicht zu 100 %?? Hast du dieses hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18407_Nipack-Verlaengerungskabel-fuer-Helmhalter.html oder das hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17439_Helmhalterung-fuer-Powerled-Black.html ??

Ja, hätte wohl auch besser in den USA bestellt aber ich hab ja schon ne Hope HID....
Von daher können wir auch jetzt schon bei besserm Wetter mal ne Runde drehen. Wawa68 is bestimmt auch dabei.

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. November 2009)

HI,


wie schaut es denn heute aus? Man, windig wie die Sau, ich glaub da muss ich wenn ich überhaupt fahre das Rad ins Auto und zum Wald hinfahren...

Gruß

LarsLipp

PS: zur not bei mir auf dem Festnetz anrufen. Habe noch nicht gefrühstückt-..


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. November 2009)

@LarsLipp
Sorry, bin für heute raus. Evtl. morgen Hot Iron??

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (28. November 2009)

Hi,

ja, mal schauen. Dann werd ich heute wohl mal ein wenig Garten und Holzarbeiten erledigen.


Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2009)

Hi,

so: gehe in HI!

Sonst jemand am radeln. Wetter sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus.

GRUß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (29. November 2009)

War mit Kerstin  haben den Audi zu Martin gebracht und sind dann über Fürstenlager, Auerbacher, Meli, Auerbacher und dann nach LA geradelt !

Ich bin voll stolz auf meine Kleine ! 42km 539hm


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. November 2009)

@ Mr.Nice: Ich habe das hier htt p://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17439_Helmhalterung-fuer-Powerled-Black.html leicht modifiziert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (29. November 2009)

@SRX-Prinz
Danke für die Info

@Micro767
Sauber. Dann kann Sie ja auch bei der nächsten Runde mitfahren

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (29. November 2009)

Ich glaube da wird sie sich weigern  sie war jetzt ganz schön platt und liegt schon im Bett und schläft tief und fest  

544hm auf den ersten 20km ist aber auch nicht ohne, zwar sehr langsam aber ohne großen Pausen 

Pause gab es am Meli Parkplatz, am Brunnen und ne sehr kurze oben am Turm. Eine noch zwischen Lorsch und Einhausen.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. November 2009)

Hi,

na Glückwunsch Micro: die ist bald schneller als wir. Dann müssen wir hier noche eine Feierabendrunde für die Mädels einrichten.

Blos nicht überfordern denn der Spass steht im Vordergrund. Aber eventuell kann ja mal ne Runde mitabweichender Damenrunde geplant werden! Vieleicht kann das a am Samstag mal besprochen werden.

Gruß

larsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2009)

Glückwunsch auch auf diesem Wege


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

